# Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)



## MainzGonsenheim

Hallo Jungs,
könnten wir nicht hier unsere aktuellen Barbenfänge bündeln. Habe das zwar auf unserem Postleitzahlengebiet schon mal reingesetzt, gehört aber ja eigentlich hier hin. Verlinke das jetzt einfach mal  

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41511


Ebenso wären diverse Erkenntnisse rund ums Barbenfischen interessant. Hier noch ein Link zu unseren englischen Kollegen (bei denen das Barbenfischen natürlich einen höheren Stellenwert hat als bei uns. Liegt an uns das zu ändern |supergri ). http://www.barbel.co.uk/

Grüsse aus Mainz


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hohoho,

heute mit Sigi ein kleines Weihnachtsfischen veranstaltet. Weil es ja mächtig regnete und mein Schirm im Eimer ist, entschlossen wir uns unter einer Brücke zu fischen (Pennerstyle). Er legte keine 10 Minuten nach dem ersten Füttern (Feederrute) gleich ne Barbe vor. Er war es auch der weitere 3 Stück fing, ohne das ich (oberhalb fischend) auch nur einen Zupfer bekam. Also schnell mal 50m abwärts die Ruten raus und eine mittlere gefangen plus 2 Bisse nicht bekommen. Wasser ist dort brutal schnell und ca. 2m flach. Auf Boilie keinen Biss, Madenbündel war wieder mal unschlagbar. Mittags bin ich noch einmal alleine raus und habe 2 andere Plätze ohne einen Biss beackert. Also ist es sehr wichtig die Standplätze erst einmal zu finden, bei Misserfolg eher mal umziehen (leichtes Gerät). Werde die Tage nochmals gehen und schauen ob die Brückenstelle weiterhin fisch bringt


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich war am Sonntag mit MainzGonsenheim für 5 Stunden am Rhein zum Feedern unterwegs. Ich habe mir riesen Futterkörbe besorgt und ordentlich gefüttert. Ich dachte immer im Winter solle  man  nicht zuviel füttern, aber nach ein paar  Stunden hatten wir  die Fische am platz. Wir hatten  recht viele Bisse, die wir  allerdings  nicht alle verwerten konnten. Trotzdem konnten wir 8 Barben bis 6 Pfund  und zwei  Brassen bis 5 Pfund fangen. Gerade als wir Feierabend machen wollten und  das Futter leer war, find es richtig gut an zu beissen, teilweise hatte ich  beim Drullen noch einen Biss auf der zweiten Rute.


----------



## froggy31

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,
tolle Wintererfolge Jungs,
eure Beiträge könnten mich dazu treiben auch dieses Jahr so schnell wie möglich meine Rheinkarte 2005 zu checken.
Bei den jetzigen temperaturen ist das Ansitzen auch schon wieder richtig lauschig.

Petri Froogy


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: Tolle Fische!#6#6

 Mit was für einem Futter habt ihr gefüttert??? Und was war der Hakenköder (erbitte detaillierte Infos|kopfkrat)

 Gruss
 dcpolo


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe anfangs  mit  einem dunklen süsslichen  Feederfutter (wird von  einem  Gerätehändler vor Ort gemicht) gefüttert. Später musste ich auf ein anderes Futter umstellen da das Feeder leer war #t . Dann habe ich mit  Eurobaits Fließwasser gefüttert, danach hatte ich auch die meisten Bisse (ob´s am  anderen  Futter,  oder an der  Uhrzeit lag weiß ich nicht). Als Hakenköder  hatte ich Maden-Bündel 10-12 Stück. Wir werden in Zukunft auch mal  versuchen  mit Miniboilies auf Barben  zu fischen.  Was Jens  für  Futter hatte  weiß ich nicht?


----------



## Karpfenchamp

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Bilder sind Super. Ich möchte auch mal ne Barbe fangen. Gibts in der elbe hier aber fast nicht


----------



## sibirjak

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mein Glückwunsch Jungs! Tolle Fische!

Gruss,
sibirjak


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na sauber! Dickes Petri. Schade, dass es diese Schönheiten und starke Kämpfer nicht bei uns gibt.......


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,

schätze mal es liegt nicht so sehr am Futter (es sei denn es wäre totaler Müll), sondern an der größeren Futtermenge. Ein Kollege kann sich beim Karpfenangeln kaum vor Barben retten und erklärt sich dies mit seinen üppigen Futteraktionen. Sobald er beim Fischen ne Stunde nicht mehr nachlegt, bekommt er keinen Zupfer mehr von Barben. Werden beim nächsten Trip am Sonntag mal richtig abkippen und sehen was passiert. Glaube langsam nicht mehr daran, dass die Fische schnell satt sind und abhauen (zumindest nicht bei Grundfutter und Maden). Wenn ich mal überlege, wie wenig Futter mit der Feeder über 3h ausgebracht werden, ist dies für so grosse Fische eigentlich ein Joke.
Boilies sind momentan bei uns noch nicht der richtige Köder und wird von Madenbündeln ganz lässig übertroffen. Wird sich denke ich nach ner kleinen Futteraktion aber sicherlich ändern


----------



## Welshunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hI;

WO WOLLT IHR DENN AM SONNTAG HINGEHEN UND WANN?
HAB AUCH DEN 2005ER SCHEIN UND WOLLTE MAL WIEDER LOS:
SAGT MIR BITTE RECHTZEITIG BESCHEID:
WÄRE COOL WENN DU MICH MAL ANRUFST:
067327065 ODER HALT HANDY 016094703714

BIN AUS PARTENHEIM UND KÖNNT MAL LOCKER FLOCKIG MIM AUTO KOMMEN UND EUCH BEIM BARRTELTRÄGERFANGEN HELFEN:

BIS DENN

PETRI

SIMON


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Simon,

klar können wir Dich mitnehmen. Wird ver

mutlich richtig grosses Tennis, da wir dann zu viert sind. Habe heute schon mit nem Kollegen beraten wo wir hingehen sollen. Werden dies erst morgen festmachen (Sigi habe ich noch nicht bezüglich Platzwahl gesprochen), da der Wasserstand noch gechceckt werden muss. Falls das Wasser weiter steigt müssen wir wegen den dämlich Papierfetzen oberhalb von Mainz fischen (evtl. Laubenheim). Also bekommst Du morgen bescheid.


----------



## Dari84

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo
jeder redet von barben angeln.habe auch schon viele gefangen am rhein, aber bis jetzt jedesmal zurückgesetzt. die haben doch viele gräten oder??
könnt ihr mir ein rezept verraten und die barben esbar und lecker zubereiten zu können.
danke


----------



## eschnei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi leute,

ich bin auch dabei, sagt mir wo es hingehen soll, sonntag müsste bei mir klappen
vielleicht endlich mal was an der angel und so ne barbe muss ich mal probieren.

ich denke ich kann viel von euch lernen, bitte gebt mir die uhrzeit und treffpunkt durch, laubenheim wäre für mich auch ideal.

gruß an alle die mitkommen


----------



## eschnei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

eine frage noch

was dagegen wenn ich noch ein bis zwei kumpel mitbringe


----------



## Welshunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Danke das ich mir mitnehmen wollt,
wäre am besten wenn du mich anrufst, weis nicht genau ob ich morgen nochmal online bin.
wäre nett wenn es morgen früh möglich wäre, damit ich nochmal in den angelladen kann.
Vielen Dank.
nochmal meine nummer 016094703714 

Gruss


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dari kann nichts über barbenessen sagen, höchstens übers barbenfischen. vielleicht gibts da was im web dazu? allerdings ist die barbe meineswissens kein speisefisch in dem sinne. muss aber nichts heissen, da brassen von vielen auch gerne gegessen werden.

wegen sonntag:
treffen uns um 10.30 an Mainz an der kaiserbrücke. gibt da einen imbiss/kiosk an dem wir erst mal abchecken wo wir uns niederlassen. wollen mal ein neues stück abfischen, wo schon barben gefangen wurden. geben aber keine fanggarantie . habt ihr feederruten und dicke körbe?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so sind wieder zuhause. waren zuerst an der kaiserbrücke, wo wir aber nach ner stunde beschlossen abzuhauen. musste ja auch ausgerechnet heute ein schiff dort ablegen 
nachdem eschei dann aber keine zeit mehr hatte mit umzuziehen und wir es an ner anderen stelle versuchten lief es dann etwas besser. helmut fing zuerst ein rotauge und gleich darauf noch ne barbe. dann bissen bei mir auch 2 barben und 2 verlor ich durch eine ungewohnt schwache vorfachschnur . sigi und sein kollege blankten leider. war nicht perfekt, hätte aber schlimmer sein können. nächstes wochenende greifen wir noch mal an. 

respekt auch an drillingshase, der 5 stunden nur zugeschaut hat. es hat ihm seiner aussage nach aber spass gemacht und er einiges übers barbenfischen gelernt 

habe gerade mal gecheckt was meine 18er vorfachschnur für ne tragkraft hat. sind gerade einmal 2,8kg. kein wunder das es dann ab und an probleme mit gibt. werde jetzt alles mit meiner 22er binden, welche 4,5 hält und auch von hand nicht mehr zu zerreissen ist. wie gesagt, man muss immer wieder dazulernen #q


----------



## eschnei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dickes Petri Jungs,

hört sich ja gerade so an als hätte es an mir gehangen, das da nix ging.  :q :q :q 

"nachdem eschei dann aber keine zeit mehr hatte mit umzuziehen *und *wir es an ner anderen stelle versuchten lief es dann etwas besser."#c 

hatte keinen Nerv mehr nochmal alles aufzubauen, da ich meiner Familie verprochen hatte nicht zu lange zu machen, da ich morgen Früh um 5 für ne Woche weg bin, wollte ich wegen 1-2 Stunden nicht nochmal das ganze gerödel rumschleppen.#q 

Danke an alle, Ihr seid echt supernett drauf und ich würde gerne mal wieder mitmachen, es gibt bestimmt nochmal die Gelegenheit dazu und dann werde ich auch etwas besser gerüstet sein. Ich habe das Gefühl einiges dazugelernt zu haben, also war es nicht ganz vergebens.|wavey: 

Stellt doch mal die Bilder rein und ich wollte noch Wissen was so ne halbwegs vernüftige Feederrute kostet und vielleicht auch noch einen Modelltipp einholen.

Gruß ESchnei


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@eschei: verstehe ja das es scheisse ist während des fischens umzuziehen. seit ich das so handhabe, habe ich aber wesentlich bessere fangergebnisse ist im sommer vielleicht nicht ganz so wichtig, aber momentan wo die burschen nicht so aktiv sind schon eher.
der kollege drillingshase hatte bilder gemacht, ich selber leider nicht. liegt also in seiner hand was reinzustellen. 
gerätetipp ist kein problem:
timo fischt die berkley cherrywood welche er meine ich für ca 100€ gekauft hat. ist ziemlich heavy bis 250g WG.
helmut und ich fischen die browning feeder xxl wg180. geht für ca 70€ über die theke.
fand das kleine treffen auch ganz nett. gerätezusammenstellung kann man dann ja nächstes mal noch mal durchgehen, damit kein müll gekauft wird


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,
heute kurzentschlossen mal früh Feierabend gemacht und um 13.00 am Wasser gewesen. 10 Minuten später die erste Barbe, es konnte also nichts mehr schief gehen. Blieb aber dann doch nicht die einzige und ich konnte bis zum einpacken um 17Uhr 7 Fische zählen. 3x 50cm; 1x 60cm; 2x63cm. War echt klasse da ich auch meine erste auf nen 14er Fischboilie erwischen konnte. Mal schauen was Samstag geht, wird ja kälter.


----------



## eschnei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo MainzGonsenheim,

war kein Vorwurf, wegen dem Umziehen, passte mir nur leider an diesem Tag nicht so in den Kram, bin eben erst wieder aus Kassel zurückgekommen, nächstes mal habe ich bestimmt mehr Zeit und zeihe wenn es sein muss auch mit um, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Bis dann

Gruß Eschnei


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@eschei: kein problem wir haben uns wieder lieb (obwohl ich eigentlich eh kein Problem mit dir gehabt habe)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie vermutet war es heute mit den Bissen nicht so üppig. Drillingshase war schon paar Stunden früher am Start und hatte bis zum Einpacken 3 Stück bis 69cm! Soll er aber mal selber schreiben was da ging. Ich war erst ab Nachmittag am Wasser und hatte bis zur Dunkelheit ca. 5 Bisse wovon ich 2 verwandeln konnte. War eine Pygmäe von 40cm und eine von 52cm. Mal warten bis es einige Tage konstant war, dann beissen die Jungs sicher wieder besser .
P.S.: Die Kanufahrer würden sich besser mal ab und an umschauen, dann müssten sie nicht immer erschrecken wenn man ruft sie sollen vom Ufer abhauen. Sind aber scheinbar nicht dazu fähig


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi!|wavey: 

Hier nun mal mein Bericht über meine ersten Barben.
Gestern war echt klasse und das hatte ich auch schon unter "Angeln allgemein" geschrieben.
Heute war ich dann gegen 10.30 Uhr am Wasser und nach einer Stunde dann der erste Biss, war auch dran und genau wie schon Gestern beschrieben, Vorfach wieder durch. #q 
Egal, weiter gehts. Dann kam der zweite Biss und die sass aber. 53cm war sie lang.|supergri 
Aber dann kam die richtige Barbe für diesen Tag vorbei und dieses mal hat alles geklappt, 69 cm lang und schön dick(konnte nicht wiegen). Der Drill war echt gei..! #6 
Die Fische waren immer so für ne halbe Stunde am Platz und dann bis zu einer Stunde wieder nicht da. #c 
Also nach meinem zweiten Tag auf Barbe war ich zufrieden und habe meine Erfahrungen gesammelt. |kopfkrat 
So liebe Leute, dann mal bis zum nächsten Mal.

PS für Jens: MIt Haken fischt es besser, aber es reissen dann auch nicht sooo veile Vorfächer. Du siehst, es geht mir wieder besser als heute Nachmittag. War echt die Härte.


Die Barbe von heute Nachmittag(69)


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri Heil  zur fetten  Barbe, ich werde es morgen wieder versuchen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@drillingshase: habe meine technik scheinbar schon viel weiterentwickelt wie die meisten hier. vorfach ist out- krallenkörbe sind in 
p.s.: mal sehen ob sigi heute was krallt?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich bin heute morgen um 8.30 Uhr bei angenehmen -7 Grad  aus  dem Haus. Am Wasser angekommen warens dann "nur" noch -4,5 Grad, und dicker Nebel. Das  sollte mir wenigstens  die Kanufahrer vom Leib halten. Nachdem  alles aufgebaut war bekam ich nach ca. 30  min den  ersten  Biss, Brassen  ca. 4-5 Pfund. Kurz  darauf Biss noch eine 62er  Barbe, und eine kleine hab ich noch verloren, alles  auf  Madenbündel. Ich hatte  heute mal mit einer Rute versucht mit 18er Boilies zu  fischen, aber dafür wollten sich die Fische nicht so richtig begeistern. Dann kam  erst ein mal ein paar Stunden  nichts mehr. Als mein Futter ziemlich zu neige ging bekam ich d en nächsten  Biss,  aber diesmal auf  Boilie, ich konnte  eine 68er Barbe landen   . Als ich die Rute gerade wieder neu ausgelegt hatte und mich setzen wollte  kam  schon der nächste Biss auf Boilie, diesmal wieder eine 62er. 10 Minuten später wollte  ich gerade  zusammenräumen, da  biss noch eine 64er auf Maden. Wäre mein Futter noch  nicht leer gewesen,  und hätte ich mehr Zeit gehabt,  hätte ich sicherlich noch  einige gefangen. Scheinwahr musste ich gerade zur Beisszeit einpacken. Trotzdem ein gelungener Angeltag.


----------



## Janossi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich komm ebenfalls aus Mainz und war bis jetzt nur zum Stippen oder mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Wenn Ihr das nächste Mal geht und nichts dagegen habt, würde ich gern mal vorbeischauen und mir mal den einen oder anderen Tip abholen. Ansonsten noch ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2005.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Hallo!
War ja ein toller Tag für dich. Glückwunsch!!
Wenn das nächste Mal was bei euch läuft, ich meine angeltechnisch, dann schreibt doch mal. Ich würde nicht nur auf Barben fischen, es gibt doch bestimmt auch noch andere Fische. 
Gestern hatte ich auch Bisse die nicht so nach den klassischen Barbenbissen aussahen, aber hing nicht. Das waren dann bestimmt auch Brassen.#d 


@MainzGonsenheimer: deine Technik ist schon sehr weit vorangeschritten:m und die Barben haben ja auch die entsprechende Größe.:g 


Karsten


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja am  Rhein  gibt es auch noch andere Fische. Die  ganze  Zeit haben wir mit Gummi auf Zander gefischt. Das werde ich auch in Zukunft noch  machen, allerdings sind da die Erfolge nicht so gut  wie  beim feedern. Da kann  es  auch mal  vorkommen, daß  man 5-10 Schneidertage hintereinander hin legt. Wirklich gut  gefangen hab  ich da noch gar  nicht (mit wenigen  kleinen Ausnahmen), meißt  ist man  froh  wenn  man überhaupt mal nen Biss oder Fisch bekommt. Wenn man mal  zwei Zander an einem Tag fängt ist das schon ein super  Fangergebnis.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@drillingshase: vorsicht, geht bei den räubern nicht so glatt wie bei den barben (liegt natürlich auch hier an unseren überirdischen kenntnissen  hähähä). 

werden sicher demnächst ne fette barbe auf boilie fangen können, da die boilies nach den probezugaben jetzt wohl gerne genommen werden. gebe mal paar kilo in auftrag


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MainzGonsenheimer, ich bin von deinem Können überzeugt und das mit den Boilis ist ne gute Idee. Ich würde mich daran beteiligen, aber ich brauche die Dinger in XXL. Die kleinen Barben fangen wir auch auf Maden. Lass es uns probieren, da geht was. :m 

Was ist los mit den Fängen??????????
Vertrödelt Ihr auch eure Zeit auf der Arbeit???????
Mein Chef zwingt mich mit Geld!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie Geld????
Ich bräuchte gar keins.
Aber die Anderen wollen ja immer welches von mir haben ;-)


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Sigi|wavey: 

Was geht? Du warst doch nicht etwa angeln? Was das kostet? Ich habe im Netz den Ofenloch gefunden, also der mit dem Futter. Bei E-bay 100kg 59,00 Euronen. Ist doch der, von dem Ihr gesprochen habt, oder?|bla: 
Da weist du, warum du arbeiten gehst.

#d Gruß, Karsten.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Es gibt noch jede Menge zu verbessern, aber wir sind ja immerhin auf dem richtigen Weg. Wie gesagt, will von der Madenfischerei etwas weg und versuchen mit den Boilies an die fetten Barben ranzukommen. Wenn wir das Grundfutter weglassen würden, wären die Boilies auch zum Anfüttern eigentlich nicht teurer. Gebt mir halt bescheid welche Kaliber ihr braucht und ich lasse die vom Kollegen mitdrehen . Habe auch noch nen Eimer Pelzer Mystery Dope, welche ich aber bei weitem nicht so gut finde wie die Fischmix Teile von Helmut.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

:g Dann ist ja alles klar. Ich habe mir das Maul von der 69iger angesehen und da passt ne Menge rein. 20iger Boili ist o.k. Nur nicht zu klein, wenn wir die richtig großen Barben fangen wollen können wir ja damit schon mal die etwas kleineren aussortieren. Aber ich glaube auch die ziehen sich die fetten Boilis rein.:g 

Würde mich darüber sehr freuen, wenn das mit Kollege klappt. Also der, der die Boilis macht. Schon mal schönen Dank. Sag den Preiss und den Ort, dann kann es losgehen.:m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Sigi!

Was ist das für ein Monster den du da auf dem Arm hast? Wo bekommt man diese Präparationen ausgeliehen?|supergri


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Auf dem Avantare? Das ist ein süsser  Zander |supergri


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#h Ja was wird denn nun gefangen????|kopfkrat 

Was macht ihr an diesem Wochenende? Lange nichts mehr gelesen und gehört.
Ihr steht wohl schon am Wasser und wisst nicht wohin mit dem Fisch?|supergri 
@MainzGonsenheimer?
@Sigi?
Wo treibt ihr euch rum???|wavey: 

PETRI!


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab momentan  nicht sooo viel Zeit zum fischen, geht meistens nur am Wochenende. Morgen bin ich wieder in Mombach und versuch  mein Glück, vielleicht kommt Jens  auch.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wann  seit ihr denn da? Morgen wird es bei mir nicht klappen, aber am nächsten Wochenende schon. Ich ringe noch mit mir, ob ich auf meine lieblingsinsel Fehmarn fahre, wenn das nicht soooo weit von hier wäre!!|evil:  Hätte ich wirklich Lust zu. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt.:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wenn ich das Lauftraining sausen lassen würde, könnte ich schon fischen kommen. Allerdings weiss ich nicht ob es so klasse wird, da der Rhein bei netten 3,5m steht. In 24h um 1,2m gestiegen!!! Wenn das mal keinen Müll mitspült (nein meine keine Kanufahrer)


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Hi Großer!

Ich weiß ja nicht wie hoch das ist, aber so wie du schreibst, doch schon ganz schön? kann warscheinlich erst am nächsten Wochenende. 
 Hättest du mal Lust mit an die Küste zu kommen?:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wir waren bei 2,5m. Beim jetzigen Wasserstand wirste oben sitzen müssen. Komme irgendwann mal mit, aber dann muss das Wetter sicherer sein sonst lässt Mutti mich net


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren bei 2,5m. Beim jetzigen Wasserstand wirste oben sitzen müssen. Komme irgendwann mal mit, aber dann muss das Wetter sicherer sein sonst lässt Mutti mich net


 
Alles klar, aber was ist sicher?
Wir fahren mit dem Boot oder vom Ufer aus, das kann man alles schon sicher gestalten.

Bei dem Wasserstand sind die Barben bestimmt nicht so gut zu fangen, oder?#d


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sicher ist das ich heute total platt bin, da ich gestern einen gezogen habe. Ob es bei Hochwasser beisst muss Sigi heute versuchen. Der Platz ist ja gut, somit könnte was gehen. Einer muss es ja mal testen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|kopfkrat Ich bin gespannt auf seinen Bericht. Ich hoffe das Wasser hat sie nicht alle verjagt und er konnte fette Beute machen.:g


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das Heute war ein Griff ins  Klo ;-)
Das Wasser war zu hoch und zu dreckig.
selbst 140g Körbe sind nicht  mal liegen geblieben,  auch  nicht dicht am Ufer. Und  dann war  da noch das ganze  Laub und die Äste die ich  die  ganze Zeit in der Schnur hatte. Hab  nach einer guten  Stunde wieder Feierabend gemacht,  OF


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie schaut´s aus, w ar  mal wieder jemand unterwegs? Wasserstand ist ja wieder OK.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Hi Sigi!!

Ja wie denn auch und vor allem, wo??? Ist das Wasser noch immer so hoch? Diese Woche muss ich wieder bis zum Samstag arbeiten. Könnte erst am Mittag oder Sonntag!


@MainzGonsenheimer??? wie weit sind die Boilis???;+ :g


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

waren gestern 7std feedern und auf karpfen, eher aus langeweile! aber kein zubbel.... #q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi:war heute am rhein laufen un d finde den wasserstand wieder ganz ok. wasserfarbe ist aber noch sehr braun. werde nächste woche am sonntag mal wieder angreifen. 
@hasi: wie viel kg brauchste denn?
@adrian: denke aber es war dennoch ein schöner tag. zumindest sieht es auf dem foto schön aus  find es gut das ihr rausgegangen seid, nicht wie wir weicheier:m


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim 

was man nicht alles tut für's angeln


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Diese Woche wird es  bei mir nicht mehr klappen, ich fahre am Samstag für  ein paar Tage nach Bayern. Vielleicht kann ich da ein paar Forellen ärgern.  Sonntag in  einer  Woche dürfte wieder  gehen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|bla: Hi Sigi!

Was willst du denn in Bayern?|uhoh:  Viel Erfolg beim Forellen ärgern und bis zum nächsten Barben fischen. Du´weißt, dass wir die Dicken holen wollen?????:q


----------



## rainerle

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na von den Forellis würd ich mal die Finger lassen - die haben nämlich noch staatlich Schonzeit bei uns in Bayern - das gibt sonst mächtig Ärger. Ansonsten wünsch ich Dir nen schönen Aufenthalt und viel Spass.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Was ich in Bayern will? Na vor der Fastnacht flüchten und mal  ein wenig  #g  . 
Nächste Woche Samstag oder  Sonntag können  wir mal wieder auf  Barben  gehen, den Großen an den Kragen ;-)


----------



## Markus Kremsl.

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Jungs

Das ist meine BARBE mit 5,30 kg, aus dem Innbach aus dem schönen Oberösterreich


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Markus,
sehr schweres Teil. Wie ist bei Euch die Durchschnittsgröße? Hast Du noch andere Fotos (auf denen man was erkennt ? Werde jetzt mal losgehen, aber ob ich das toppen kann?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Markus Kremsl. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Das ist meine BARBE mit 5,30 kg, aus dem Innbach aus dem schönen Oberösterreich


 
Moin Moin!!|wavey: 

|kopfkrat Ich war heute auch mal wieder am Rhein und lief nicht so toll. Kumpel hatte auch eine Barbe in der Rückenflosse gehakt,cooler Drill.Diese Barbe war so um die 55-60cm, gemessen haben wir sie nicht.
Ich hatte auf Frolic einen Brassen, war also nicht Schneider!

ABER WIR HABEN SIE GEWOGEN; DIGITAL: SIE WOG 2,3 kg.
Wie groß muß dann die Barbe sein auf dem Bild von dir??????? Doppeltes Gewicht. Dem Kescher nach zu urteilen, ist sie nicht so groß?|kopfkrat 
Hast du dich vermessen??


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Barbe sieht sehr fett aus, das Gewicht kann schon hinkommen. Wie lang  war  sie denn?


----------



## the doctor

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wann beissen die Barben eigentlich am besten?|kopfkrat 
Ich  habe erst eine  gefangen, da ich bisher selten am Fluss gefischt habe


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

die herbstmonate dürften die besten sein. beissen aber bis auf die laichzeit übers ganze jahr hinweg.


----------



## Knobbes

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute auch mal wieder drausen und hab mit einem 6,5cm Kopyto eine Barbe gefangen von ca.45 bis 50 cm.
Diese durfte dann aber wieder schwimmen gehen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|bla: Glückwunsch!

Was hast du im ersten Moment gedacht, was du an der Angel hast? VORFREUDE??#q


----------



## Knobbes

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DRILLINGSHASE,
hatte zuerst gedacht, jawoll ein schöner Barsch, weil die Barbe gut gekämpft hat, aber nach ca. einer knappen Minute konnte man sie sehen und dann war sie dannach auch schon ruckzuck im Kescher.
Ich muss dazusagen, das war meine erster Barbe auf Kunstköder.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@knobbes

heeey klasse!! fängst du öfters barben auf kunstköder??
hab das auch mal versucht aber ohne erfolg! #r  #r


----------



## Knobbes

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Adrian, 
ich glaube, wenn man gezielt mit Guffis auf Barben geht klappt das wahrscheinlich nicht.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Reisender

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@all


und auch ich habe ein U-Boot gefangen !! meine erste....



[url="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20578&stc=1&thumb=1"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20578&stc=1&thumb=1


leiger war ich alleine und konnte nicht so gute fotos machen...

[url="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20579&stc=1&thumb=1"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20579&stc=1&thumb=1[/url] [url="http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20580&stc=1&thumb=1"]http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=20580&stc=1&thumb=1[/url] 


hatte sich an grund fest gesetzt, und ich hatte sie erst nach 15 minuten im kescher.....und nun der hammer, habe sie auf kleinen spinner gefangen beim absinken...das gute stück hatte 61,5cm und 2,5 kg ich weiß nicht ob das fiel oder wenig ist, aber egal habe sie wieder in element wasser zurück gelassen..[/url]


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|bla: Hallo!

Mal wieder ausbuddeln.|wavey: 

Was ist mit den Barben los????|kopfkrat


----------



## pc-rookie

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War wohl in den letzten Tagen etwas kalt...

Ich werde eventuell am nächsten WE mal wieder losziehen.
Hatte letztes Jahr übrigens ein U-Boot auf Madenbündel.
69cm - knapp 3,5kg (und immer noch Schwimmer )


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,
wow 3,5 Kilo ist ziemlich fett für 69cm. War sicher ein guter Drill. Nächsten Mittwoch wird es laut Vorhersage schon 16Grad sein, was heist das wir bald wieder ordentlich was auf die Schuppen legen können (Ostern ))))


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nächste woche 16 grad da glaubst du und ich nicht dran   
hier ist immer noch eiszeit  #6 
aber wenn wirklich 16 grad dann aber!! dann wird geangelt weil dann hab ich ferien  :q !


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#6 16 Grad!! Bestimmt!!|wavey: 


Vormittag 8 und Nachmittag 8, das macht 16 Grad!:q 


Dann gehts den Barben ans Schuppenkleid!!


----------



## pc-rookie

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> #6 16 Grad!! Bestimmt!!|wavey:
> 
> 
> Vormittag 8 und Nachmittag 8, das macht 16 Grad!:q
> 
> 
> Dann gehts den Barben ans Schuppenkleid!!


 
:m Net schlescht...

Würde es auch endlich gern mal wieder versuchen, aber dieses Wetter...
Ich weiß nicht, hab keine Lust mein Geraffel zu packen und an die Mainspitze zu schleppen und dann Schneider zu bleiben. Wenns allerdings wärmer wäre|kopfkrat 
Ostern geht bei mir leider nicht, werde mich artig zu meinen Oldies begeben.
Aber de Roikatt ka mo ja schoma hole, gell?


----------



## Daniel1986

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mainspitzte, da werde ich Ostern auch mal auftauchen!!! Sind zwar 100Km, aber ich hab mal wider lust auf Barbe.
Übermorgen erst mal Abi schreiben#d  und dann ANGELN:m


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim 


Ich muss mich bei dir entschuldigen, draussen ist eine "hitze" die mir jetzt schon auf die nerven geht!!
ich hoffe du nimmst meine entschuldigung an!    #h  #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzGonsenheim
> 
> 
> Ich muss mich bei dir entschuldigen, draussen ist eine "hitze" die mir jetzt schon auf die nerven geht!!
> ich hoffe du nimmst meine entschuldigung an!  #h #6


 

@MainzGonsenheimer|wavey: 


Ich schließe mich natürlich an, das mit den 16 Grad war wohl ernst gemeint 

Will ja mit dir noch die Dicken fangen!!!!!#6


----------



## Erik90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Fängt den keiner mehr Barben????????????????
wo bleiben eure Fänge??????

Gruß Erik


----------



## Robin90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> Fängt den keiner mehr Barben????????????????
> wo bleiben eure Fänge??????
> 
> Gruß Erik


Hast du schon mal eine gefangen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Jungs,
wollte eigentlich nach der gestrigen Schlappe nichts schreiben, aber wenns denn sein muss . War mit Sigi nach ewigen Zeiten mal wieder in Mainz am Rhein zum Barbenfischen. Leider war nur ein Barbenbiss zu verzeichnen, der aber leider nicht verwertbar war. Der am Haar angebotene Fischmehlboilie hatte sich mit dem Haken vertüddelt und die Montage unfangbar gemacht. Danach konnte Sigi noch 3 Weissfische und ich ein komplettes Rotauge ergattern. Ist nicht gerade viel, ob die Barben schon zu den Laichplätzen schwimmen, oder das Hochwasser das Problem ist???? Wir werden sehen


----------



## Erik90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonzenheimer: Wenn schwimmen Barben normaler weise zu ihre Laichplätze?
Wenn ich in den Sommerferien angle sind die aber wieder da oder?

Gruß Erik


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Erik: Bis dahin sollte es wieder gut laufen (Laichzeit Mai-Juni). Kann auch sein das sie die sonst guten Plätze nicht grossartig verlassen. Ist mein erstes Barbenfrühjahr, muss da auch erst noch Erfahrung sammeln.#6


----------



## Erik90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

eine frage noch wo leichen Barben!
Gruß Erik


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe neulich mit nem Engländer von der BFW Site geschrieben und er meinte das sie in kleinere Nebenflüsse bzw. Altarme ziehen um dort zu laichen. Gibt bei uns viele Auen und Häfen, denke da wird es sich irgendwo abspielen. Kenne aber tatsächlich niemanden der es ja beobachten konnte.


----------



## Erik90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schade das die BFW site auf Englisch ist hätte echt mal lust mit denen zu schreiben! Naja und mein Englisch ist zu schlecht! Danke für die Tips! 
Und jetzt schreibt eure Fänge ich bin Neugierig!!!

Gruß Erik


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Kannst ruhig mal was auf BFW schreiben. Ist am Anfang etwas schwierig die Hemmungen abzulegen, wirst aber bald Übrung bekommen. Bin auch kein Englisch-Gott, komme aber doch ganz gut zurecht. Die Artikel sind einfach klasse. Wüsste nicht wo Du sowas auf deutsch herbekommen wolltest. Also Wörterbuch zücken und loslesen .
P.S.: Ein Administrator hat dort extra für nen Kollegen und mich das "River Rhine"-Topic eröffnet


----------



## fred78

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass die Barben nicht so wirklich vor Ort sind.Bin eben vom Rhein zurück, wo ich vom Buhnenkopf gefeedert habe.Eine Rute in der Hauptströmung, eine in der Kehrströmung zwischen den Buhnen.
In der Strömung tat sich so gut wie nichts, auf der anderen Rute konnte ich einige schöne Rotaugen und Brassen erwischen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Es war im Januar problemlos möglich gut zu fangen und jetzt ist so mies. Denke das muss mit dem Laichen bzw. der Vorbereitung hierzu zu tun haben (Kollegen fingen heute Brassen mit Laichausschlag!!!)


----------



## froggy31

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,
kurze Zwischenfrage : haben die barben nicht seit gestern Schonzeit in NRW
oder beginnt die erst am 15.5 ? |kopfkrat 

Gruß froggy


----------



## fred78

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab 1.Mai im Kopf.Gucke nochmal kurz nach.http://www.wetter-mensch-natur.de/natur/tiere/jagdschonz.htm
Da steht 01.05-15.06, da steht aber auch beim Schonmaß 40 cm, bin mir sicher in NRW sind´s 35cm.


----------



## froggy31

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi,
tendiere mittlerweile auch eher zu mai, werde auch noch mal nachschauen, das Schonmaß ist bei mir eh nicht so wichtig, da mir die meisten nach hartem Drill eh wieder aus den Händen rutschen. Außer die ganz dicken, da hat man genug Masse zum halten. ))

gruß froggy


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bei uns mai-juni


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So Leute, ich war heute mal am Rhein bei Mainz. Voll Hochwasser, aber trotzdem konnte ich eine erwischen. War cool!#h


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DRILLINGSHASE 

coole Barbe, cooler rod pod 
war heute auch am Rhein, mir is ne Barbe abgerissen, vorfach durch...die erste dieses jahr..


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@drillingshase
der Rhein is aber bei euch relativ schmal oder teuscht dat auf dem Bild der wirkt so 150m breit und da der ja Hochwasser hatte schätz ich den bei normal 140m oder?
Jo schöne Barbe und nen schönen Pod sieht ziemlich edel aus.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> @drillingshase
> der Rhein is aber bei euch relativ schmal oder teuscht dat auf dem Bild der wirkt so 150m breit und da der ja Hochwasser hatte schätz ich den bei normal 140m oder?
> Jo schöne Barbe und nen schönen Pod sieht ziemlich edel aus.


 

Der Rhein ist dort an dieser Stelle geteilt auf der anderen Seite drüben ist eine Insel. Schau mal auf die Karte bei Wiesbaden, da siehst du es, so zu sagen nur der halbe Rhein. Da ist nebenan eine Hafeneinfahrt. Darum sieht das so schmal aus.|wavey: Pod ist ersteigert, aber das haben wir schon vor einiger Zeit hier durch. Ich bin damit zufrieden.#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Und wenn Hasi den Pod dann mal gerade aufbaut, sieht es noch besser aus ))


----------



## Veit

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe dieses Jahr bislang 2 Barben erwischt in der Saale. Wie fast alle, die ich bisher in meinem Leben gefangen habe nachts auf Tauwurm. Die eine hatte 48 cm, die andere nur etwa 30 cm. Na mal sehen, das Jahr ist noch lang, vielleicht kann ich meine 67er aus dem vergangenen Jahr noch überbieten...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Hasi den Pod dann mal gerade aufbaut, sieht es noch besser aus ))


 

Ich dachte schon du siehst es nicht . Man, der Freilauf zu und ich mit dem Rücken zur Peitsche, wenn die Bremse nicht so geknarrt hätte, dann hätte die Peitsche im Wasser gelegen. Der Fisch hat das Pod verdreht, weil ich es wie ein Frisör festgezogen hatte!:g Unten lag ein Stein drauf, ein richtiger Stein.|kopfkrat 
Schau mal, da ist noch alles gerade!!!!







Manchen passiert das nicht, weil man ohne Haken fischt!!!:g Da kann nichts verdrehen!

@MG , wann gehen wir wieder ans Wasser und probieren die Boilis aus??


----------



## ArturO

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Konnte am 17. April diese Barbe überlisten. Natürlich im Rhein bei Köln(50769)
Hatte das Glück, das die Buhnen nur zu Hälfte überschwommen waren.
Als Köder habe ich Maden verwendet.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DRILLINGSHASE 

die rute sieht nicht schlecht aus, was ist das für eine??


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @DRILLINGSHASE
> 
> die rute sieht nicht schlecht aus, was ist das für eine??


 

|wavey: Hi Adrian!

Das ist eine Shimano Hyperloop Feeder 150g Wurfgewicht. Damit gehe ich in den Flüssen fischen und im Sommer auch an den Strand an der Ostsee. Sind nicht soooo schwehr wie die Brandungsruten. Das Rückgrad dieser Rute ist klasse, nur die Spitze ist etwas zu weich! Sonst klasse Teil!#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast? die sieht schon interresant aus


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast? die sieht schon interresant aus


 

Die Habe ich im Sept. 2003 bei einem Händler für 59.95,- gekauft.Tip kam von einem Kumpel! Da habe ich nicht lange überlegt und natürlich gleich zwei gekauft|supergri


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

gibt's den was an der rute auszusetzen oder bist du zu frieden?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> gibt's den was an der rute auszusetzen oder bist du zu frieden?


 

#6 Ich bin echt begeistert. Schönes Teil für diesen Preis!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Hallo un guten Tag!

Ich war heute mal wieder am Rhein fischen. Mit Feederrute auf "egal was" , wollte nur das schöne Wetter genießen und Frauchen war dabei!
Erst mal das Futter in den Korb





Dann die Rute rein,





Dann einen Fisch





Geschont und frei gelassen






schnell das Foto





Dann die Nächste





und frei ist Sie






dann ne Brasse





auch frei!





ein schöner Nachmittag geht zu Ende!






Bis zum nächsten Mal!!#h #h


----------



## Ralle76

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na Drillingshase, 
dass sieht doch nach nem schönen Sonnentag nebst Fisch aus.
Glückwunsch!
Ich werd wohl am kommenden WE nochmal den Rhein besuchen, obwohl mir der momentane Pegelstand bei uns nicht wirklich gefällt.


----------



## Angler100

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

was hattest du im futter?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Angler100 schrieb:
			
		

> was hattest du im futter?


 
Fertigfutter und ein wenig Lehm dazu(war mir zu locker), einige Pulver`s:g . Halben Liter Pinkis. 

Der Wasserpegel war hoch, aber gut einen dreiviertel Meter tiefer als letzte Woche, da hatte ich auch eine erwischt. Wie gesagt, ich war auf nichts aus und das sind ja bekanntlich die besten Tage#h

Petri!!#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DRILLINGSHASE

Klasse bilder, ich hab dieses jahr bisher noch keine barbe gefangen!! mir is nur eine abgerissen..aber klasse fische!

Das ist das komplette futter was ich im moment benutze, mische je nach lust und laune was zusammen...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Adrian#h 


Das ist nicht das schlechteste Futter. Futter ist ja immer eine Glaubensfrage und da glaube ich doch glatt an viele Sorten. Was du da zeigst ist auch nicht besonders preiswert. Ich habe einen 25kg Sack mal bei http://www.ofenloch.com/ E-bay ersteigert. 22 Euronen, das war ein guter Preis,finde ich. Schau mal rein, die haben humane Versandkosten. Habe den Tip von MainzGonsenheimer#6 

Allzeit Petri:g


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DRILLINGSHASE

hab mich da mal umgeschaut, was hast du den da für futter??
wir haben sonst immer im Bode 15kg säcke Vanille Spezial gekauft für 15euro, und das mit Mosella Barbe Spezial gemischt...  |wavey:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @DRILLINGSHASE
> 
> hab mich da mal umgeschaut, was hast du den da für futter??
> wir haben sonst immer im Bode 15kg säcke Vanille Spezial gekauft für 15euro, und das mit Mosella Barbe Spezial gemischt... |wavey:


 
#h Das von Mosella ist wirklich ähnlich, wie das was ich gekauft habe. Ich habe hier nicht die Möglichkeit in den Laden zu gehen und große Mengen zu kaufen. Da muß ich die Versandkosten in kauf nehmen.|evil: 

Das, was ich habe, ist ne Mischung für Strömung und speziell für Barben. Ich sag dir, da beißen auch die Brassen drauf:q :q 

Schau mal da rein http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/online-shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=229&products_id=2347&osCsid=c565db66ca8a8086e2f0329da1a7a0d3

Ich sehe gerade, sind nur 20kg, da habe ich mich wohl vertan. Aber der Preiß beim bieten war besser#6


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meine Barbe gefangen im Main hinter einer Schleuse.
Habe sie zurück gesetzt da Schonzeit.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Is hier och nüscht mehr los?????|supergri 

Vieleicht angelt ihr auf Aal und wenn das so ist und wenn ihr bei Mainz fischt, dann mal schnell bescheid sagen. Morgen will ich mal los und sehen was läuft. Wer Lust hat, PN an mich!|bla:


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DRILLINGSHASE 

En Freund war Nachtangeln, er hat jede menge Brassen gefangen und en paar Barben dran gehabt die aber immer wieder kurz vorm land angehauen sind...Auf Aal waren wir auch schon, ausser einem kurzen biss war nichts...


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

war gestern wieder mit nem freund an der panzerrampe feedern, um kurz nach 8 hat's dann bei ihm gebissen...

schlappe 61cm....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#6 Ein wirklich schöner Fisch. Klasse und Petri Heil! 

@Adrian: Du hast nichts gefangen?#c


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nein, kein bis nichts...habe von gestern auf heute 12 brassen und ein rotauge gefangen, en freund kommt jetzt gleich wir wollen noch en paar stunden feedern gehen, mal gucken ob es was gibt...


----------



## Angler100

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Adrian

Nicht schlecht diese Monsterbarbe! Womit habt ihr die gefangen? Maden? Habt ihr die in der Hauptströmung gefangen?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Angler100

ja, futterkorb maden, die hat so um 20:10uhr gebissen wenn ich mich nicht täusch, auf en 12er haken mit 5 maden....geangelt haben wir ziwschen zwei "Panzerrampen" müsste man auf den bild doch en bisschen erkennen den hintergrund...?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meine erste gelandete Barbe dieses Jahr  :q   #t  :c


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Angler100

hatte ich übersehen, 
der hat die nicht in der hauptströmung gefangen, wir fischen immer so 2m von der strömungskante weg, da hat die auch gebissen....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

:m Was ist mit den Barben los?

Am Sonntag werde ich euch eine präsentieren, vom feinsten. Also mit Ansage und ich möchte meinen persönlichen Rekord knacken. Da ich ab diesem Jahr erst auf diese Barben fische, liegt meine persönliche Bestmarke erst bei 69cm. Aber ab Sonntag mindestens bei75+ cm, so:m 

Bis die Tage und die Fotos stelle ich dann rein!!!!!:q


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> :m Was ist mit den Barben los?
> 
> Am Sonntag werde ich euch eine präsentieren, vom feinsten. Also mit Ansage und ich möchte meinen persönlichen Rekord knacken. Da ich ab diesem Jahr erst auf diese Barben fische, liegt meine persönliche Bestmarke erst bei 69cm. Aber ab Sonntag mindestens bei75+ cm, so:m
> 
> Bis die Tage und die Fotos stelle ich dann rein!!!!!:q


 
Na dann lass ma krachen, Drilliingshase!:q 

Wenn es sich ergibt, helf ich Dir beim keschern.:m  Bin nämlich dieses Wochenende auch unterweschens!:g


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

:g @ Pikebite   Wo bist du unterwegs??? Habe mir heute endlich die Karte für die Hessische Seite geholt, hatte nur die auf der Mainzer Seite. Schierstein und die ganze Gegend kenne ich überhaubt nicht. Mainz Gonsenheimer ist dabei. 


Petri und dir auch viel Erfolg. Vieleicht sieht man sich. 

Bringe lieber ein Gaff mit, in den Kescher passen die nicht rein.:m :m


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Drilingshase

Ich wünsch euch beiden viel Glück morgen und nicht zu viele Unwetter!

Selbst werd ich es wohl in der Nähe von Biebrich versuchen, wenn es der Wasserstand zulässt. Sonst unterhalb vom Schiersteiner Hafen. Hab mir ködermäßig ne kleine Schweinerei ausgedacht.....Wenns funktioniert, weih ich euch ein...wenn nicht, werd ich den Köder irgendwann mal als Geheimtipp posten....:q :q :q 

Morgen können wir ja dann Fangvergleich machen....|bla:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#h @ Pikebite

Wir fahren erst am Sonntag. Da ich jetzt aber schon heiß bin, fahre ich morgen Früh schon mal. Wollte nach Hattersheim, kenne mich aber null aus. Schierstein genauso wenig. Man, das ist echt blöd. Kannst du mir vieleicht mal die Stellen wo du bist beschreiben??? War mal in der Nähe vom Hafenbecken, wenn du von der Ab Abfahrt Äppelallee kommst gerade aus wo der Bootshändler ist. Da habe ich schon lange keinen mehr angeln gesehen, direckt im Hafen. 
Wenn das Wetter nicht so klasse ist, dann fahre ich wohl erst am Sonntag.

Ist ja egal, wann ich die große Barbe fange!!!:m


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Drillingshase

Moin, bin gerade vom Angeln zurückgekommen, an der Uhrzeit siehst du schon, dass es nicht wirklich gut gelaufen ist. Hab erstmal das Aroma fürs Futter zu Hause liegen lassen.#d  Dann hab ich ne neue Stelle angetestet. Katastrophal, bei diesem Wasserstand kaum Strömung, außerdem bei jedem zweiten Wurf nen Hänger.#q  Nachdem ich dann eine Auswahl Futterkörbe abgerissen habe (ohne jeglichen Biss - ist klar) hatte ich die Schnauze voll und hab zusammengepackt.#q  Aber egal, ich darf es morgen nochmal versuchen...und dann geh ich wieder an meine Lieblingsstrecke. Hätt nie woanders hingehen sollen.|supergri 

Hinsichtlich der Wegbeschreibung schreib ich Dir ne PN.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Drillingshase:

Im Schiersteiner Hafen ist meines Wissens nach die Angelei mittlerweile verboten ... (Schadstoffbelastung). Ich habe bis vor ein paar Jahren in Wiesbaden gewohnt und habe  ein paar Mal weiter unterhalb in Richtung Wasserwerk geangelt - war eigentlich immer OK! Darfst nur nicht fusskrank sein ... 

Ich werde morgen früh auch mal wieder losziehen, allerdings Pfälzer Seite in Höhe Worms. Da gab's letztens ein paar schöne Barben bis 60cm, dass ist bestimmt noch ausbaufähig ...


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Schiersteiner Hafen ist meines Wissens nach die Angelei mittlerweile verboten ... (Schadstoffbelastung).


 
Richtig, der Schiersteiner Hafen ist zu. Das mit der Schadstoffbelastung wag ich allerdings mal zu bezweifeln.

Offiziell hat man vermelden lassen, das im Sediment (also noch unterhalb des Bodenschlamms) hohe Schadstoffkonzentrationen gefunden wurden. Diese Untersuchung wurde allerdings nie veröffentlicht. Hohe Schadstoffkonzentrationen in Fischen aus dem Hafen hat aber nie jemand erwähnt. Und schließlich essen wir Fische und nicht das Hafensediment. Warum also der ganze Stress?

Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Hase woanders im Pfeffer. Dort, wo früher die Kaserne der Flusspioniere war, hat man in den letzten Jahren ziemlich exklusive Wohnanlagen gebaut. Ich vermute, dass manche Angler den Mietern und Vermietern nicht ins Landschaftsbild gepasst haben. Zugegebenermaßen gibt es auch in unseren Reihen Leute, die ich lieber nicht in meiner Nachbarschaft sehen würde. Ich hab am Hafen Angler gesehen, die mindestens soviel Dosenbier wie Angelzeug dabei hatten, andere, die jeden untermassigen Hecht vor den Augen der staunenden Spaziergänger abgeschlagen haben und schließlich einfach welche, von denen man den Eindruck hatte, dass sie drei Tage kleben bleiben, wenn sie sich gegen eine Wand lehnen. Solche Typen und andere Spezialisten ("Ich lass meine Wurmdosen am Ufer liegen bis zum nächsten Hochwasser.") haben nicht nur in Schierstein unser Image in der Öffentlichkeit versaut. Um also den Immobilienwert der neuen Bauten nicht zu senken, hat man meines Erachtens den Hafen einfach für alle Angler gesperrt. Die Leidtragenden sind die, die sich immer korrekt und verantwortungsvoll verhalten haben. Z. B. die Sportfreunde vom ASV Schierstein, die jährlich Hafenreinigungen veranstaltet und säckeweise Müll gesammelt haben. Die haben jetzt ein Vereinsheim an einem Hafen, den sie nicht mehr beangeln dürfen....

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze ein Politikum und hat mit der Schadstoffbelastung im Sediment weniger was zu tun.

So, die Barben betraf das jetzt eigentlich gar nicht, musste aber einfach mal raus.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> @Drillingshase
> 
> Moin, bin gerade vom Angeln zurückgekommen, an der Uhrzeit siehst du schon, dass es nicht wirklich gut gelaufen ist. Hab erstmal das Aroma fürs Futter zu Hause liegen lassen.#d Dann hab ich ne neue Stelle angetestet. Katastrophal, bei diesem Wasserstand kaum Strömung, außerdem bei jedem zweiten Wurf nen Hänger.#q Nachdem ich dann eine Auswahl Futterkörbe abgerissen habe (ohne jeglichen Biss - ist klar) hatte ich die Schnauze voll und hab zusammengepackt.#q Aber egal, ich darf es morgen nochmal versuchen...und dann geh ich wieder an meine Lieblingsstrecke. Hätt nie woanders hingehen sollen.|supergri
> 
> Hinsichtlich der Wegbeschreibung schreib ich Dir ne PN.


 
Ich sach nur,"Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten".#h 

Morgen wird angegriffen. Heute war es so o.k. Die Bresen sehen manchmal ganz schön schlimm aus. Dicke fette Blutgeschwüre:v 

Das kenne ich zwar, aber nicht jeder zweite Fisch???? Ist ja irre!!#d


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach nur,"Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten".#h
> 
> Morgen wird angegriffen. Heute war es so o.k. Die Bresen sehen manchmal ganz schön schlimm aus. Dicke fette blutgeschwühre:v
> 
> Das kenne ich zwar, aber nicht jeder zweite Fisch???? Ist ja irre!!#d


 
Ja, die Blutgeschwüre sind wohl ein Hinweis auf ein ausschweifendes Sexualleben......:q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Blutgeschwüre sind wohl ein Hinweis auf ein ausschweifendes Sexualleben......:q


 

Ich war gleich mal im Bad und ich habe keine???#c :m


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sodele,

zurück vom Angeln. Eine Rheinbarbe ist es geworden, zusätzlich ein paar Brassen und ein Rotauge. Haben alle auf Maden am treibenden Futterkorb gebissen. Schönen Sonntag noch für alle und für Drillingshase im besonderen.:m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Pikebite

Danke für dein Mitgefühl, nur Bresen gefangen. 

@MainzGonsenheimer, Timo: gebt es zu, ich hatte das beste Futter für euch dabei|supergri 

Meine Ansage eine ü70 Barbe zu fangen hatte ich in der größten Hitze gemacht, quasi völlig verwirrt.:m 

Petri!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meine Ansage eine ü70 Barbe zu fangen hatte ich in der größten Hitze gemacht, quasi völlig verwirrt. 

 :q  :q  :q


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bei mir waren es heute 4 Barben zwischen 30 - 55cm sowie etwa 10 Brassen in der Größenordnung 30 - 45 cm. 

Als Zugabe gab es noch einen schönen Sonnenbrand an allen relevanten Bauteilen ...|rolleyes


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi:Tja das kommt davon wenn man nicht an den richtigen Stellen sitzt.

War aber mit den Mega-Brassen dennoch sehr zufrieden. Vermute der letzte Biss des Tages war ne Barbe, welche ich aber leider versemmelt habe. Dauert halt manchmal 3Stunden bis sie da sind. Leider wurde da aber eingepackt  Gerätezusammenstellung und Montage scheint jetzt (bis auf die Butt-Grips) perfekt zu sein, da ich bei ca. 12 Fischen nur 2 Aussteiger hatte und eigentlich jeder Biss hing(keine kurzen Zupfer trotz min 8 Maden). Hakentipp Robinson Barbel Gr.4 und 6#6 
Bei Boilies bin ich nicht in der Lage einen Tipp zu geben, da noch nicht genug Erfahrung.
P.S.:Werde die Barbenstatistik diese Woche an den guten Stellen aufbessern (und dies ist keine hirnverbrannte Ansage hähähä)


----------



## FishingBully

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dann geb ich mal auch meinen Senf dazu  

Also bei uns im Flüsschen beißen die Barben gerade wie anderswo die KöFis !
Also ca. im 10 min abstand ein biss und zu 80 % Hängen sie dann auch . Also morgens und Mittags gehen nur die kleineren bis 50cm an den Haken , und dann in der Dämmerung kommen die Wasserschweine über 50 :q Konnte letztes we eine mit 63 landen und über den Tag verteilt insgesammt 8 stück die Maß hatten flachlegen (alle schwimmen wieder)
Und zusätzlich noch nen Fetten Döbel auf Frühstücksfleisch . Würd ja gern die Bilder dazu tun weiß aber net wie das Funzt hier #c


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Bullyas ist ne ziemlich hohe Bissfrequenz. Hatte sowas mal im Januar. Könnte sein das es hier an manchen  Stellen auch so ist, war aber jetzt 3 Monate nicht mehr und muss mir das Know How erst mal wieder erarbeiten (ja Hasi, darfst dann wieder mitschnorren :q ). Wenn dem jedoch so ist, wäre ein Selektions-Versuch mit Boilies angebracht. Funktioniert das bei euch auch?


----------



## FishingBully

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ne mit Boilies hab ich es noch nicht versucht , nehme immer nur Käsewürfel das klappt 1A , auf würmer oder Maden gibt es deutlich weniger bisse ! Gibt es irgendwie schon Käse Boilies zu kaufen ?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheimer!!!

Nun lehne dich mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster. |wavey: 

1. Wer ist denn gleich mal in die Ecke wo abwerts keiner mehr sitzen konnte????
2. Wer hat von meinem klasse Futter profitiert???|kopfkrat 

3. Ich habe auf Barben gefischt und nicht auf Bresen!!!#6 

Aber ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal, wenn ich dir beim üben zusehen kann!!   

Bis die Tage Großer#6 #h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: 
zu1: Haben dich wohl oft genug abwärts sitzen lassen, so dass dein Bonus für dieses Leben aufgebraucht ist 
zu2: Hattest Du denn überhaupt welches mit? Wenn ich in der Jahreszeit nur alle 20 Minuten ein Körbchen rausfeuer kommen nicht mal die Schneider hähä
zu3: Musst den Bresen mal mitteilen, dass sie meine Madenbündel in Ruhe lassen sollen, dann fang ich auch so viel Barben wie Du gestern.

Aber eine Frage stelle ich mir schon. Wenn Du doch das Rod Pod benutzt, warum legste die Ruten denn flach drauf? Machen sonst nur die Kochtopfprofis in Schierstein 

Keine Angst nehm Dich nächstes Mal wieder mit, will auch etwas Gaudi beim Angeln haben. Bei guter Führung bis dahin darfst Du auch sitzen wo es Dir beliebt


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Bully: Ja es gibt Käseboilies da Sigi welche benutzt hatte (meine ich zumindest). Vielleicht kann er ja dazu mal was schreiben. Ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig Käsegeruch zu benutzen, denn ein bekannter Boilieangler bekommt hier regelmässig kein Auge mehr zu weil ihn die Barben attackieren . Selbst 2x20er sind kein Hindernis für 70iger Barben und grössere Döbel.


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				FishingBully schrieb:
			
		

> über den Tag verteilt insgesammt 8 stück die Maß hatten flachlegen



*Taaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Auf was angelst Du denn  |kopfkrat  :q 

Ich liebe Denunzianten #6


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja ich hab mit Käseboilies gefischt, allerdings selbst  gerollte. Die gibt es aber mittlerweilw auch fertig  zu kaufen. Auf Scopex hab ich auch schon gut gefangen, ich denke es kommt nicht soooo stark drauf an welchen Boilie man benutzt.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Hasi

wir nehmen dich aber nur wieder mit wenn du versprichst  mir nicht wieder  die Maden abzugreifen


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheimer
Natürlich hatte ich Futter mit#6 und das war klasse. Da ich so sch... gesessen habe(ich meine die Mögkichkeit zum sitzen) und bei einer Rutenlänge von fast vier Meter nicht in den Himmel schauen wollte weil ich nur einen Meter vom Rod Pod saß, habe ich die Ruten etwas tiefer gelegt (Geht nicht nur beim Auto.|rolleyes ) um anschließend beim Auto fahren auch wieder auf die Strasse sehen zu können. 
Du warst halt sehr fleißig beim fischen und ich dann nicht mehr so sehr. 
Meinst du dass ich eine Barbe gefangen hätte, wenn die Ruten senkrecht gestanden hätten???|supergri |kopfkrat 
Wenn ich dir gleich alles zeige, dann willst du mich nicht mehr dabei haben und das wäre doch echt schade.#q |supergri 
Ich habe mal jemanden kennen gelernt, der sogar ohne Haken fischt aber den Korb vollgeknallt bis der Drat reißt. Heute ist er, meine ich , ein guter Freund geworden mit dem man Spass hat#6 |supergri |supergri |supergri 

So Großer, dann bis die Tage. Sage mal den nächsten Termin zum fischen an und halte dich nicht mit Kleinigkeiten auf|muahah: 

Gruß und Petri!!!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hasi
> 
> wir nehmen dich aber nur wieder mit wenn du versprichst mir nicht wieder die Maden abzugreifen


 

@Sigi

Ich dachte das wäre ein Geschenk für die selischen Grausamkeiten von MG und ich habe sie aber gern für dich an den Fluß getragen.#6 MG hat sie mir einfach ins Futter geschmissen als wäre das ganz normal.#c 

Hast doch gefangen, nur keine Barbe! #d 

Ich glaube wir müssen diesen Tag wiederholen!?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Junge es ist State of the Art erst mal ohne Haken etliche Körbe zu entleeren (zu sehen bei Profis, also auch bei mir)  Habe gerade mit Sigi den Mittwoch zwischen 16.30 und 17 Uhr ausgemacht. Darfst gerne wieder mitkommen, wenn die Ruten ordnungsgemäss gegen Himmel gerichtet sind (wieso sitzt Du mehr als nen Meter von den Ruten weg, brauchste die denn nicht mehr?). Wenn Du mitkommen willst ruf an.
P.S.:Wie viele 75+ Barben wirste wohl dieses Mal fangen?

@Sigi: Sollten eigentlich mal konsequent mit Boilies fischen, sobald die ersten mit Maden gelandet wurden. So wäre vielleicht mal ein richtiger Klopper drinne. Was meinst Du?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich  fische ja schon immer eine Rute konsequent mit Boilie,  und  eine mit Maden. Sollten die Boilies mal besser  laufen als Maden, stell ich die  zweite Rute natürlich sofort um.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#6 Ich habe nicht diese langen Arme!!

O.K. auf was fischen wir dann?? Barben?? Raubfisch??


----------



## FishingBully

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Und wo bekomm ich solche fertigen Käse Boilies her ? Auf was für geschmacksrichtungen fahren die denn bei euch sonst noch so ab ? Könnte mir vorstellen das die "würzigen" gut sind also Geschmacksrichtung Fisch oder Krabbe oder so was , au oder Matrix wär doch bestimmt auch nich schlecht ?!

@ wodio : Ich Angle mit 2 Ruten auf Barben und mit der anderen (die ich immer bei mir trage) auf Rogner auserhalb vom Wasser :q |laola:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tja da wir hier im Barbenthread sind, würde ich vorschlagen wir gehen auf diese. 

Fährt mal einer oder mehrere mit zum Ofenloch? Brauche ne Menge Körbchen (@Hasi:ja auch Vorfütterkörbchen) Lockstoff und vernünftige Boiliehaken. Versand aber nicht drinne, da ich die Teile aussuchen muss, daher der Aufwand.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Bully: Fischflavour bzw. Fischmix war zu meinen Carp-Boiliezeiten im Sommer wesentlich weniger fängig als Süsses (Strawberry, Topper, Scopex). Andererseits fangen die Engländer gut mit Halibut Pellets (welche ich mir auch vom Ofenloch mitbringen möchte, dies aber vor Hasi geheimhalten wollte). Sind soweit ich weiss wie die Matrix Chunks.
Achso zu deinen Rognerfängen bzw Versuchen diese zu erwischen. Wetten das Hasi mehr KM auf seinem Auto hat als Du auf der dritten Rute?|bla:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Tja da wir hier im Barbenthread sind, würde ich vorschlagen wir gehen auf diese.
> 
> Fährt mal einer oder mehrere mit zum Ofenloch? Brauche ne Menge Körbchen (@Hasi:ja auch Vorfütterkörbchen) Lockstoff und vernünftige Boiliehaken. Versand aber nicht drinne, da ich die Teile aussuchen muss, daher der Aufwand.


 
Diese und nächste Woche keine Möglichkeit zu fahren. 

Arb.zeit: MO - FR 08.00 - 17.00 |kopfkrat 
 Nächste Woche auch noch Samstags.


----------



## FishingBully

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hehe ist bestimmt ein alter 190er Daimler mit über 300tkm :q 

Ja hast recht da kann ich nich mithalten  
Ich versuch das glaub beim nächsten mal mit den Matrix Boilies oder Pellets !
Aso hab auch schon Barben auf Frühstücksfleisch gefangen , is das normal oder haben die bei uns im luss nen Tick ?#c


----------



## Boombastic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo

hier meine ersten Barben dieses Jahr.
Habe sie letzte Woche bei Köln gefangen.
Die grosse hatte 70 cm :k und knapp 3 kilo und die kleine war um die 50 cm.
Die 70er hat um ca 14 Uhr ganz unerwartet gebissen. ich hätte ja eher mit den Abendstunden gerechnet aber da tat sich nichts mehr..

mfG Boombastic#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nee das ist scheinbar ebenfalls einer der besten Köder auf der Insel und ganz sicher auch bei uns. Schau mal auf www.barbel.co.uk nach. Die meisten dicken über 10lbs werden auf Pellets gezogen. Die Jungs sind uns Lichtjahre voraus was Barbenfischen betrifft. Können davon viel lernen. Mit diesem Ziel hatte ich nebenbei bemerkt auch dieses Topic eröffnet. Allerdings hat es mit Hasis Anwesenheit etwas an Ernst verloren, denke aber die Leute finden es dennoch ganz ok (oder gerade deshalb?) wie die hits zeigen. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja am Ende noch ein eigenes Barbenforum auf dem Anglerboard 
Was 300TKM betrifft liegst Du richtig, aber fürn Daimler soll es erst jetzt langen. Aber solange er tausende KM für eine Mefo fährt, wird es wohl noch nichts draus 

P.S.er Traum:12lbs Barbe gefangen auf Fleisch


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Boom: Petri Heil. Schreib doch mal über die Umstände 
P.S.: Schön zu sehen was das für Klopper werden, sobald sie ein "paar" Zentimeter mehr haben


----------



## FishingBully

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Man Sch.... jetzt hast den Salat ..bin wieder auf meinem Barben Trip wenn ich so die Oschis bei den Engländern seh . Sind ja die meißten aus kleineren Flüsschen :q  Die sehen fast so aus wie meine Hausstrecke #6 

Also Planänderung : Freitag nicht mit 2 Ruten auf Aal sonder mit 2 auf Barben


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|kopfkrat MG?? Ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht was mein Auto mit Barben zu tun hat??? und was die km betrifft bitte 340000km. Die Zeit muß sein. Daimler??? A6???

Ich brauche ein Auto wo ich was rein bekomme und nicht zum schalten nach vorn laufen muß das ist schwierig bei meiner Größe!!|kopfkrat 
Übrigens habe ich ein Quallitätsauto von O... und es hat mit mir schon viel mitgemacht und jede Menge Fisch transportiert, nur noch keine Barbe ü 70!!

So und nun mal zum Barben fischen. Meine Körbe haben die selbe Größe wie deine, Sigi hat Körbe die so groß sind wie 5Ltr. Eimer, das sind Körbe!!#6 
Fischt du mit den Boilis die du mir mitgebracht hast auch selbst???


----------



## Fabio

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Juhuu! Heute beim feedern 4 Barben von 56-62 cm das war Spass


----------



## FishingBully

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Noch ne Frage , wenn ihr den Köder am Haar anbietet , Fischt ihr dann grundsätzlich mit dem Festblei also selbsthak Methode oder mit Laufblei ?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Bully: Habe mir darüber auch schon den Kopf zerbrochen und mit paar Engländern hin und hergemailt. Kam dann zu der Erkenntnis, dass es nicht nötig ist das Blei zu fixen. Wenn die Barbe den Boilie nimmt und wegschwimmt, gibt es selbst mit dem Laufblei einen so starken Widerstand das sie hängt. Dieser kommt zu nem nicht unerheblichen Teil aus dem Druck der Strömung auf die Schnur (bei Maden musste ja in dem Sinne auch nicht mehr wirklich anschlagen und nimmst nur noch die Rute hoch). *Was mir aber noch viel wichtiger war, ist das der Fisch bei hängendem Körbchen abhauen kann und dies nicht sein Ende bedeuted. *Sieht leider nicht jeder so.

@Hasi: Wir wissen ja auch nicht was deine Angelei mit Feedern zu tun hat |bla:.  Aber mal ernsthaft. Hattest die Boilies zu ner Zeit bestellt, in welcher ich sie auch fischen würde. Momentan denke ich  aber auch das Süsses besser zieht (werden es testen, da Timo Süsses nimmt und ich halt notgedrungen Fisch). Keine Angst haben die gleichen Boilies (ausser das in deinen etwas Spüli drinne ist :v) Du fängst schon damit.

@Fabio: Welchen Köder usw?


----------



## Veit

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Konnte gestern eine 65er an nem Seitenarm der Saale auf silbernen 4er Spinner erwischen.


----------



## Boombastic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @Boom: Petri Heil. Schreib doch mal über die Umstände
> P.S.: Schön zu sehen was das für Klopper werden, sobald sie ein "paar" Zentimeter mehr haben



hi

habe die 70er auf Maden Käse kombination gefangen.ohne Futtekörbchen an einer ganz normalen grundmontage. in einer tiefen Buhne. also da hätte ich keine Barbe erwartet, keine Strömung, kein kiesiger untergrund...! und vor allem  nicht um 14 UHR! |supergri 

So ne 70er Barbe hat schon mächtig power! sie ist mir ein paar mal abgehauen bis sie müde war...

MfG Boombastic


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG

:g Spüli kann nicht drinn sein, da würden sie nicht schimmeln!!:v |wavey:


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG und @Hase

Wahre Freundschaft gibts nur unter Anglern.....:q  :q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> @MG und @Hase
> 
> Wahre Freundschaft gibts nur unter Anglern.....:q  :q


 
#h Sag ich ja. Das geht schon in Ordnung!!!:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Boom: Die Uhrzeit finde ich nicht ungewöhnlich, aber in Buhnen würde ich auch nicht gerade ansitzen um gezielt Barben zu fangen (obwohl die Karpfenjungs immer wieder welche dort fangen). Was würde da erst am Abend gehen 

 @Veit: Erinnert mich an die Wobbler-Barbe von nem Kumpel. Sind eh besser drauf als Barsch und Co. (naja ausgenommen Rapfen).

@Pike: Was ich mit Hasi schon mitmachen durfte geht das wirklich in Ordung. Mir ist übrigens neulich sein geniales Nummernschild aufgefallen LM-AA. Denke mal da gehts um ne komplette Lebenseinstellung 

War heute noch mal kurz mit der Freundin am Rhein um ein kleines Geheimtraining abzureissen. Waren von 17 bis 19 Uhr draussen. Natürlich ging Nichts und ich fing an meine Wunderflavour auszupacken. Klar das es dann gleich heisst:" Aha wieder mal das beste Zeug um was zu fangen was? Heute sind keine da!". Rausgeworfen und halbe Minute später heftiger Biss (typisch Barbe). Freundin hatte redlich Mühe, da die Barbe sehr hart dagegenhielt. Wusste schon im Drill das es keine kleine sein würde, doch als ich sie dann sah war ich schon recht happy. 66cm und sehr voluminös (schätze zwischen 5 und 6 Pfd). Hat sich gelohnt obwohl der einzige Biss (auf Madenbündel, Boilies blieben unangetastet). Werden morgen hoffentlich nicht ganz so gutes Wetter haben um dann mehr zu fangen. Hasi kommt nicht mit, also beisst es eh gut :q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#6 Also Mg, geht dóch wenn keiner dabei ist!!! Meinen Respeckt alter Barbenflüsterer. Ein wirklich schöner Fisch. Ich glaube auf dem Bild zu erkennen wo du Schlingel warst, da gibt es immer Barben!!:g 


Mein Nummernschild: Lächel Mehr Als Andere #6 |kopfkrat :g |wavey: 


Also noch mal meinen Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Es geht immer dann wenn einer nicht dabei ist .
Dummerweise haben es jetzt auch andere begriffen, dass da was geht. Habe heute auf dem Heimweg schwerer getragen als hin. So viel Müll von anderen Anglern das es echt zum Kotzen ist. Mich wundert da langsam nicht mehr, dass wir in der Öffentlichkeit beschissen abschneiden. Besser seine Fänge (zumindest regional) für sich zu behalten, sonst hängen die an allen schönen Plätzen ab.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Kein Problem, als ich am Samstag allein war ging es auch besser. Schicke mir doch mal ne PN wo Ihr morgen seit. Vieleicht komme ich euch besuchen. Wenn nicht, möchte ich wenigstens schöne Bilder hier sehen.


Petri Heil für Euch!!


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> ... So viel Müll von anderen Anglern das es echt zum Kotzen ist...


 
Die gleiche Situation habe ich auch bei Worms: Die schönsten Plätze komplett mit leeren Maden-/Wurmdosen, Futtertüten, Knicklichtern & Verpackungen, meterlangen Schnurresten und diversem Zivilisationsmüll wie leere Flaschen, Tüten und Folien zugemüllt :r Zusätzlich wird dann noch die halbe Buhne gerodet und in osterfeuergrossen Lagerfeuern verheizt - wie lange soll das noch gutgehen |kopfkrat 

Am letzten Sonntag habe ich mal wieder 'nen gelben Sack fast zur Hälfte vollgemacht - zum Glück habe ich 'ne Transportkarre für mein ganzes Gerödel...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: Scheinbar sind es aber nicht die Ärmsten, da sogar Pfandflaschen zurückgelassen werden.

Sigi und ich waren heute ja angetreten um ganz grosses Tennis zu spielen (vom Futteraufwand war es das ja auch). Leider endete es darin, dass er einen Brassen und ein Rotauge errung und ich eiskalt blankte . Hatte mir da wegen dem Wetter echt mehr erhofft, ist aber halt Angeln live.
Bestärkt mich darin wieder in den Grossrhein zu gehen und dort in der harten Strömung anzusitzen. Dummerweise fehlen mir da noch gute (sprich ruhige) Plätze in der Nähe, was erst mal wieder testen bedeuted. Dies bedeuted wiederum den Verlust etlicher Körbe und vieler Stunden ohne vernünftiges Ergebnis.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: @ MG,

Kein Problem für dich. Ich komme beim nächsten Mal wieder mit und dann klappt das auch.:m Ich habe echt geglaubt, dass Ihr da heute richtig was rausholt. Beim nächsten mal wird es besser. Ich drücke die Daumen.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moment, MG wurde durch den Fang einer Schuhsohle vorm Schneider bewahrt :m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, MG wurde durch den Fang einer Schuhsohle vorm Schneider bewahrt :m


 

 Cool, MG ist der Meister. Wir haben keine Möglichkeit ihn zu stoppen. Er holt halt immer was raus!!!:g  Glückwunsch!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Könnte deine Grösse gewesen sein, daher nehme ich an das er eh von Dir war (wie all die Bierflaschen vermutlich auch . War aber echt ein guter Widerstand. Ausserdem habe ich noch ne Muschen samt dazugehörigen Stein rausgeholt (beim Kampfsport heisst das Bruchtest). Dann bin ich mal wieder mit paar Ruderfreunden aneinandergeraten, ansonsten habe ich aber nichts mehr zu verheimlichen . Sag mal einer Angeln wäre lanweilig !

@Sigi: Habe mir mal Gedanken gemacht wie wir wieder zu Fisch kommen. Müssen 4 Termine machen, dann sind wir wieder up to date (jaja mit Schuhsohlen-Hasi).  Ausserdem nen den noch ausstehenden Boots-Trip mit Helmut vereinbart, der welche auf dem Echolot gesehen hat (sind sogar vor ihm aus dem Wasser gejumpt).


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wo ich es eben gerade angesprochen habe. Seht ihr bei euch am Strom auch Barben sprinegn oder rollen? Gibt es bei uns öfter, jedoch meist an unfischbaren Stellen, sprich weit draussen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#d Ich trinke leider kein Bier und Flaschen lasse ich nicht liegen, viel zu geizig. Bis die Tage mal ihr Räuber!!!:g


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab von gestern auf heute, zwei dicke Brassen 40 & 45cm und eine 55cm Barbe gefangen, leider kein foto, gebissen hat die um 02:00uhr...dann hatte ich noch en biss auf tauwurm der so heftig war das die Karpfen und die Feederrute vom Rod Pod gefallen sind, ich schätze mal war en Aal, ne ganz dicke barbe oder en vielleicht sogar en wels, glaub aber eher an Aal....heute morgen hab ich dann noch mit der Spinnrute en kleinen Barsch auf en spinner gefangen....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#h Ich war Gestern auch mal wieder los und hatte auf Barbe nicht so das Glück. Langweilig war es aber nicht da einuge schöne Bresen, Brassen oder Bleie an den Köder gingen.

Hier mal Bilder!


















Der kleine Fisch ist eine Barbe. Nachwuchs ist viel da gewesen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DRILLINGSHASE

tolle bilder, das is die Hyperloop oder..?
wie ich dich beneide....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @DRILLINGSHASE
> 
> tolle bilder, das is die Hyperloop oder..?
> wie ich dich beneide....


 
Jo, das ist sie. Ich habe mal so durch das Netz gesurft und habe sehr schöne Feeder- Ruten gefunden. Bei E-bay z.B. waren gute dabei. So um die 50€. Von Browning gibt es gute, die sind in der Spitze weich und werden dann klasse robust bis zum Handteil. Also ran und bieten, dann bekommst du bestimmt mal eine klasse Rute. Geduld mußt du haben.

Petri!!!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

mit meiner Feederrute bin ich eigentlich auch voll zufrieden nur 120g sind zuwenig...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

1ter Versuch eines neuen Platzes war nicht sonderlich prickelnd. Brassen gefangen, aber keine Barbe. Ausserdem ne Materialschlacht. Fischte in 5-8m Entfernung, da dort schon 4m Wasser waren (wollte eigentlich flache Kiesbänke beharken  ). Nächste Woche woanders versuchen.


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Drillingshase

Petri Heil!

Schöne Fische, schöne Fotos. Die Ü70 kommt noch.....

War gestern auch draussen, allerdings ohne Barbe. Dafür hab ich auf den letzten Wurf ein 45er Rotauge gefangen. War ich schwer stolz drauf....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Pikebiteie großen Barben haben sich wohl in die Ferien verdrückt|wavey: 

Aber die kommen schon wieder zurück zur Basis.

@MG: Ich dachte wirklich ein schönes Bild einer Monsterbarbe zu sehen. Wann gehst du wieder mal los? Diese Woche muß ich bis Sa arbeiten, da wird es wohl nur So was werden. Schon mal Petri für die Tage.


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Drillingshase
auf was hatteste denn den Brassen gefange der Köder sieht so groß aus.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Drillingshase: Na denn mal Petri Heil zu deinem Fang! Die Brassen sind doch recht ordentlich - die Barbe dürfte dann in zwei, drei Jahren noch mal klingeln  
Ich werde am nächsten Sonntag auch wieder raus an den Rhein, hast Du mal Lust gemeinsam zu fischen?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> @Drillingshase
> auf was hatteste denn den Brassen gefange der Köder sieht so groß aus.


 
Das sind sechs Maden und die sind nicht besonders groß gewesen. Sieht nur so viel aus!!#6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> @Drillingshase: Na denn mal Petri Heil zu deinem Fang! Die Brassen sind doch recht ordentlich - die Barbe dürfte dann in zwei, drei Jahren noch mal klingeln
> Ich werde am nächsten Sonntag auch wieder raus an den Rhein, hast Du mal Lust gemeinsam zu fischen?


 
Bin zu jeder Tat bereit, Zeit muß ich nur haben. Neue Tips und neue Stellen die erkundet werden können sind immer wilkommen. 

Petri!!!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

en freund hat vorgestern 4 brassen und die beiden barben von 30 & 40cm gefangen, ich war nur so unten hab nicht angelt so gäbs mehr zu sehen


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*












Hier mal noch schnell Bilder vom Sonntag!
@fisheye67: Noch mal Beileid für die Materialschlacht.

Wieder am Rhein einen Fisch gefangen den ich zuvor noch nie am Haken hatte, nämlich eine Nase!!!! Ist schon cool#6 . Leider keine Bilder weil es der letzte Biss beim einpacken war und die Sachen schon verstaut waren|uhoh: .

Wieder keine Ü70:c :c #c


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DRILLINGSHASE

Echt klasse bilder, um wieviel uhr war das???!!! Haste es nichtmal Nachts auf Barben probiert? Ab 24 Uhr kommen bei uns erst die eigentlich richtig großen. Ich geh dieses Wochende nochmal von Freitag auf Sonntag im Hafen auf Karpfen, dannach läuft operation barbel an   
Hab 20 kilo Futter, 1 liter maden, neue körbe, neue stellen...den rekord von 72cm werden wir brechen!!!


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schöne Bilder ....:q :q 

Bei Niedrigwasser hole ich mir die Körbchen alle wieder zurück ... 

Wir versuchen es demnächst mal an einer anderen Stelle, vielleicht kommst Du da Deiner 70er Barbe ein Stück näher.... uns fehlte vermutlich morgens die erste halbe Stunde, da hätte bestimmt so eine Granate gebissen :q :q


----------



## Fabio

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo! Konnte am Sonntag meine pers. Rekordbarbe mit 65 cm beim feedern erwischen. Mein Partner hatte dann einen so heftigen Anbiss, das das vorfach gesprengt wurde.Leider haben wir keine Fotos, aber das wird sich in Zukunft sicherlich ändern
lg Fabio


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Gemeinde!:g 

@Adrian: Das war Morgens gegen 06.00-06.30 Uhr! Nachts habe ich es noch nicht auf Barbe versucht. Du hast gut aufgerüstet und ich sehe da keinen Grund, dass du nicht die Big Barbe fangen solltest.

@fisheye67: Ich dachte du präsentierst deine Bilder ebenfalls. Das mit der halben Stunde mußte ja kommen, habe ich schon drauf gewartet. Nachts sehen die Autobahnen alle gleich aus und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:q #6 

@Fabio: Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg bei der Rekordjagt!!

@MainzGonsenheimer: Wo bist du und wie war der SoAbend??? Wat is loos? Wo sind die Bilder??|kopfkrat


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DH: Na, so'ne schleimige 35er Brasse hat hier jeder bestimmt schon mal gesehen ... . Bei nächsten Mal fangen wir die dicken Barben, da gibt's dann massig Bilder.

Dieses hier habe ich noch:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> @DH: Na, so'ne schleimige 35er Brasse hat hier jeder bestimmt schon mal gesehen ... . Bei nächsten Mal fangen wir die dicken Barben, da gibt's dann massig Bilder.
> 
> Dieses hier habe ich noch:


 
Ich glaube nicht!! Die waren alle größer#h :q


----------



## Markus_NRW

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab am Weekend ne Barbe von 2,8 Kilo und 69 cm gefangen am Rhein beim Feedern auf rotaugen. Ich sag nur 16 Vorfach und 14 Haken. Der Drill war vielleicht lang und spannend !!!

Foto hab ich leider keins, aber 2 Zeugen , die auch hier im Board vertreten sind. Jochen83 und öhm wie heisst er noch gleich TEDDY irgendwas


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na sauber! Petri Heil!!

Ich fische beim Feedern am Rhein i.d.R. auch mit 16er Vorfach/ 18er Schnur, allerdings ist der Haken bei mir ein paar Nummer größer ...   Bei den grossen Barben & Brassen kommt da in der Strömung richtig Freude auf!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich war heute ganz früh mal wieder los und bevor die Familie aufsteht auch schon zurück. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde der erste Bresen und dann diese schöne 59iger Barbe. Es folgeten noch 5 Bresen und eine Minni-Barbe. Gefangen auf Maden. Petri und was ist bei Euch los??


----------



## ex-elbangler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: 


war die letzten 3 Tage auch mal wieder auf Barbe.

Konnte aber nur 2 kleine fangen.

Habe dafür aber auch meine ersten Nasen gefangen#v , davon reichlich.

Und ein paar Brassen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,
war jetzt zweimal etwas Blinkern und möchte am Woende mal wieder Barbenfischen gehen. Daher habe ich mich bei uns mal umgehört was die Barben denn wohl so machen. Einzelne Barben werden wohl fast überall in der Hauptströmung gefangen, ist also nicht gerade so ermutigend. Allerdings hat ein Angelkollege berichtet, dass sein Kumpel (ja ich weiss er kennt einen, der einen kennt  13 Barben in einer Buhne gefangen hat. Grössenmässig konnte er mir nichts darüber sagen, doch die Stückzahl ist schon ne Hausnummer. Allerdings war die Session über Nacht angesetzt, was scheinbar der momentane Bringer ist. Erklärt vielleicht auch die guten Barbenfänge der Boiliejungs, welche auch fast nur Nachts fischen.
@DH und Sigi: Woende fischen? Setze mich auch freiwillig stromab


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bei uns beissen die barben wie bekloppt aber fast alle nur so 30cm...
aber ich geh jetzt nochmal nachts bis 3 4uhr, da kommt bestimmt ne größere!!


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

aber nur  wenn du dich auch wirklich strom ab setzt, dann kommt dein spülifutter nicht wieder an unseren angelplätzen vorbei ;-)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adrian: vielleicht kannst du über die ködergrösse bzw. boilies etwas ausselektieren

@sigi: seit ich spüli untermische fange ich aber echt besser


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ihr mischt spüli ins futter?????????????


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ihr mischt spüli ins futter?????????????


 

Jo, das von Penny die anderen Sorten kannst du vergessen! Der Vorteil liegt klar auf der Hand, es schimmelt nicht so schnell wenn du mal nicht alles verpulverst!!!:g 

@ Mg, Sigi: Bei diesem Wetter wollen die Barben nicht so richtig am Tage beißen und da wäre mein Vorschlag die Session mal vor dem Aufstehen zu beginnen. In Bad Camberg kostet der halbe Lieter Maden 7 Euronen, ist das noch normal??? Wenn Ihr an mich denkt, dann würde ich gern von Euch welche wollen. Hat ja beinahe beim letzten Mal auch ohne Bestellung geklappt!!


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Vor dem Aufstehen? Dann verpennst du  ja alle  Bisse 

Aber ich denke auch, früh morgens und spät abends wird es  wohl besser sein


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Beim letzten Mal war es ja genau umgekehrt. Die beste Beissphase kam erst zum Schluss (auch wenns Brassen waren). Mir ists aber eigentlich egal wir können auch wirklich früh los (dann ist der heisse Platz auch frei .
@DH: 7 Euro ist viel Geld das stimmt. Kann Dir also nen halben Liter Maden für 5,95@ mitbringen 
@Adi: Naja das ist mehr ein Running-Gag von Sigi. Als ich ihn in den Angelslums entdeckte angelte er mit Leuten die sowas machten hähä. Jetzt ist er aber auf meinen Rat hin auf das Caribic Duschgel vom Aldi umgestiegen und hat damit viel Erfolg


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Denkst du das Wetter ist uns gnädig??? Übrigens war ich das letzte Mal als erster am Platz! 

Wann soll es losgehen??;+


----------



## Stipperboy

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Guten Morgen, ich habe gerade gelesen das ihr Spüli ins Futter gibt ist das richtig ;+ 


Hilft das den was. Überhaubt welchen effekt hat das?????????????


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Stipperboy schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen, ich habe gerade gelesen das ihr Spüli ins Futter gibt ist das richtig ;+
> 
> 
> Hilft das den was. Überhaubt welchen effekt hat das?????????????


 


Hast du alles gelesen?????:g  |kopfkrat #6 |supergri |supergri


----------



## FishingBully

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo habe mal ne frage an die Barben spezies |supergri 
Was für eine Hakengröße und Vorfachstärke verwendet ihr wenn ihr mit Maden fischt ? Wie groß darf der Haken maximal sein ? Habe gestern 2 große im drill verloren hab sie kaum vom grund hochbekommen und da ist einmal das 22er Vorfach gerissen und das andere mal der Haken ausgeschlitzt #q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Bully,
nehme selber auch 22er Vorfachmaterial welches in Kombi mit nem Feedergum eigentlich brutal viel aushält (sollte natürlich ne gute Schnur sein). Haken nehme ich 6er von Robinson, welche nicht aufbiegen (früher ein Riesenproblem) und die Maden nicht zerstören da relativ dünndrähtig.

@Stripperboy: Bitte keine Haushaltsmittel ins Futter geben. War echt nur SPASS 

@ DH: Es langt wenn Du dieses Mal wieder Letzter in der Fangstatistik bist


----------



## FishingBully

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hmm was ist ein Feedergummi ?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				FishingBully schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm was ist ein Feedergummi ?


 

Dieser Gummi wird zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach montiert und sorgt dafür dass der Druck beim Drill nicht auf dem Vorfach lastet. Die Gummis sind wirklich klasse. Da gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen. 

Sowas hier z.B.http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=384&item=7170794424&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich nehm immer 6er 8er oder 10 karpfenhaken, mit 25er, 22er und 18er vorfach....


----------



## Stipperboy

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ah hab ichs mir doch gedacht Ich konnte es kaum glauben als ich das gelesen hat#d 

Sollte nächstes mal besser alles lesen!!!!

War ja ma wieder Typisch von mir#q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe heute mal meine Vorfächer klargemacht und mal ein Bild von den gesamten Utensilien gemacht (besteht ja nach der Hakenfrage wohl Bedarf). Nach anfänglich vielen verlorenen Barben fische ich nur noch die Teile auf dem Bild, da ich hiermit keine Probleme mehr habe (ausser wenn das Vorfach vorher durch vorherigen Hänger zerschrottelt wurde wie bei der letzten abhandengekommenen Barbe). Wichtig ist auch ein Vorfachwickelbrett aus Kork oder Schaum, da mein altes Ignesti aus Kunststoff die Haken schon stumpf machte bevor ich am Wasser war. Wichtig auch den Haken vor den Steinen in Sicherheit zu bringen. Hatte oft kurze Berührung mit Steinen, während ich Körbchen füllte. Führt natürlich zu Fehlbissen ohne Ende, was bei vielleicht nur einem Biss am Tag ärgerlich sein kann. Fehlbisse nicht einfach hinnehmen, sondern gleich die Montage auf Schwachstellen prüfen.

P.S.: Mache keine Schleichwerbung und bekomme auch leider kein Geld fürs Bild. Vielleicht können die anderen Jungs ja auch mal ihre Haken bzw. Schnüre nennen #6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Lob an dich, die Gummis nehm ich auch . Sind bei dem harten Feederknüppeln durch Nichts zu ersetzen.

@Adi: Sind die für Maden denn nicht zu dickdrähtig? Oder fischste mit Boilie?

@Bully: Habe sogar 4er Haken für Barben sehe ich gerade. Haben 8 Maden locker Platz drauf 

@Stripper: Habe mich auch verlesen, bist ja Stipper und kein Stripperboy (obwohl das die Damenwelt vielleicht eher begeistert, denkie aber die lesen hier nicht so oft :q). Jetzt geb aber wenigstens zu. dass Dun es mal versucht hättest


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe gerade mal bei unseren englischen Kollegen vorbeigeschaut und diese 11engl.Pfd schwere Barbe gesehen. Wurde wie dort fast üblich auf Boilie gefangen. Irgendwie schwach das wir nur halb so schwere Fische haken#q #q . Aber vielleicht animiert es Hasi mal wieder seine Phantom-70cm-Barbe anzugehen :q


----------



## Stipperboy

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Was meinst du jetzt das mit den Frauen:q 

Oder mit dem Spüli im Futter


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MG: Schönes Bild dein Avatar!!! So ein klasse Bildbearbeitungsprogramm habe ich leider nicht.:m 

Die 70iger wird bald fallen. Kannst du glauben!!! Die größeren Barben haben wir eindeutig im Feb/März gefangen. Wie kommt das??? 
Die englische Barbe ist ein wirklich klasse Fisch. Was die Engländer können, dass können wir schon lange. Ran an die Schmalzstullen!!##


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Stripper: Das mit den Mädels 
@Hasi: Irgendwas fehlt ja immer .
Wir haben deshalb im Frühjahr grössere gefangen, weil wir da wirklich viele hatten und damit auch grössere. Ich glaub nur was ich seh, also noch keine geplante 70iger . Unterschätze mal die Engländer nicht, würden uns sicherlich auch auf heimischen Boden zeigen was abgeht


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

was für montagen fischt ihr eigentlich auf barben??


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie schwach das wir nur halb so schwere Fische haken#q #q .


 
Stimmt doch garnicht! Im Rhein ist alles Möglich! Auch die Weser hat gute Fische!
Schau mal hier, da habe ich Fotos von letztem August:

http://www.uni-forst.gwdg.de/~dkopets/rheinbarbe1.html

Diese Jahr werde ich hoffentlich auch noch mal was über 70 fangen. Habe aber bisher die 60cm noch nicht knacken können.
Die fette Zeit kommt m.E. erst noch! Ende August bis Anfang Oktober lief bei mir immer am besten.

Gruß
David


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Klasse Fisch, Barbus!!!#6 

Außerdem ehrt es dich, dass du die Barbe nicht mit maximal ausgestreckten Armen in die Kamera gehalten hast um sie zu "vergrößern".

Das Kapitalste bei dem Bild der englischen Barbe sind ja die Hände des Fängers.:q :q :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ adi: Schayu mal weiter vorne da hatten wirs schon von Montagen (Laufmontage am Gummi).

@barbus: Echt schöner Fisch. Klar gibt es bei uns auch Kapitale, es geht aber darum sie zu fangen|rolleyes 

@pikebite: Finger hat der zwar auch schöne, doch man erkennt schon deutlich das es nicht nur ein Fotowunder ist. Barbus macht das aber auf Bild4 auch, was durchaus legitim ist. #6 Biste denn morgen auch am Start?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

und nochmal @barbus: habe mir deine bilderserie nochmal durchgeschaut. Sind teilweise echt witzige dabei. Mir gefällt wie Du sie auf Bild2 zum Abhaken mit dem Knie fixierst und uns bei Bild8 den Mittelfinger zeigst .

Hörte gerade das wir morgen min. 4 Pers. sind. Wird also wieder ganz grosses Tennis mit wenig Fisch (war leider bislang immer so, kann sich ja aber auch mal ändern). Falls noch einer hier Bock hat einfach mailen


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Warscheinlich sind  wir morgen doch nur  zu dritt, mein Kollege jagt morgen lieber mit nem Porsche Turbo über  den Ring  #c


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Als ob das mehr kickt als unser Hasi. Werde morgen nicht mit Boilies antreten, da ich keine Haken dafür vorbereitet habe. Mach ich bei der nächsten Session ins Dunkle.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,




> Barbus macht das aber auf Bild4 auch, was durchaus legitim ist. #6



Ja, deshalb auch mein verkrampfter Gesichtsausdruck Weiter strecken ging nicht.|supergri



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir deine bilderserie nochmal durchgeschaut. Sind teilweise echt witzige dabei. Mir gefällt wie Du sie auf Bild2 zum Abhaken mit dem Knie fixierst und uns bei Bild8 den Mittelfinger zeigst .



Das Knie ruhte aber wirklich nur ganz sanft auf dem Fisch.
Der Mittelfinger...|supergriTja, wahr nicht extra.



> Falls noch einer hier Bock hat einfach mailen



Bock hätte ich! Aber zu große Distanz. Petri heil dann morgen! Knackt mal die 70!

Gruß
David


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim 
@pikebite: Finger hat der zwar auch schöne schrieb:
			
		

> @MG
> 
> OK, die englische Barbe ist auch nicht schlecht.|supergri Die von Barbus ist mir aber trotzdem sympathischer weil er sie eben im Rhein gefangen hat.#6
> 
> Heute morgen hab ich verpennt#d , ich werde aber irgendwann diese Woche nochmal angreifen, die Maden wollen schließlich ins Wasser. Erzähl mal wie es bei euch so gelaufen ist (Sigi und Hasi sind auch dabei, oder?).
> 
> @Barbus
> 
> Jeder erliegt mal der Versuchung...


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt doch garnicht! Im Rhein ist alles Möglich! Auch die Weser hat gute Fische!
> 
> Gruß
> David
> 
> Hast recht, die Weser ist im Aufwind, habe letzte Woche meine erste Barbe in meiner 35 jähriger Angelpraxis im Tiedenabhängigen Teil der Unterweser gefangen , 42 cm hatte das Teil obwohl hier eigentlich keine Barbenregion ist. Oberhalb des Weserwehres bei Bremen kommt das erfreulicher Weise wieder öfters vor.Futterkorb und Maden an der Feederrute brachten den Fisch.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute waren wir mal wieder los. 

Hier mal die Bilder von Siggi im Nebel. Er wollte sich nicht in die Karten sehen lassen und hat sich im Nebel versteckt!!












MG war wie immer sehr erfolgreich, trotz Platz auslosen saß er am Ende der Futterstrecke!!



























































Von mir gibt es keine Bilder. Ich habe nur Bresen gefangen, wieder keine Ü70. 
Ich hatte dieses Mal auch nicht genug Spüli im Futter und darum kamen keine Bisse. Beim Nächsten Mal machen wir alles anders!


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab dir gleich gesagt du sollst etwas mehr Spüli rein  tun, sonst  kannst du deine Futterplatz nicht richtig markieren. Wenn du keine Schaumkrone auf dem Wasser siehst, wie willst du da immer auf die selbe Stelle werfen?
Tolle Bilders hast du gemacht.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ist das spüli egal oder schwört ihr irgendwo drauf???


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich konnte gestern eine Barbe von 61cm und 2.5kg,und eine Barbe von 54cm und ca.1.5kg fangen.
Geangelt habe ich mit der Feeder und einen Futterkorb von 40gr,gebissen haben sie auf 3 Maden auf einen 14 Haken.
Fotos könnt ihr unter Termine und Beuler Rhein Treffen auf der letzten Seite sehen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja war ein netter Trip. Ärgerlich war das ich 2 bessere (nein vermutlich keine 70iger) verloren habe. Eine ist im unangenehmen Doppeldrill ausgestiegen (sonst klappst doch immer?), die andere ist direkt auf dem Futterplatz mit gesprengtem Vorfach entkommen. Habe ja kürzlich Werbung für mein tolles Tackle gemacht, was mich dann doch etwas ärgerte. Sagte Hasi ich würde auf ne andere Schnur (Shimano) umsteigen, oder auf 25er gehen bis zu jenem Moment wo ich folgendes bemerkte. Das Vorfach war trotz keinerlei Hänger oder Handlingsproblemen beim Füllen aufgeraut. Scheinbar rollt der Korb hin und wieder an Steinen mit Muscheln vorbei und wird beschädigt|kopfkrat . War also wieder sehr lehrreich und ab jetzt wird bei jedem Auswurf das Vorfach gecheckt.
Die Strategie nach 2 Fehlbissen in Folge das Vorfach auszutauschen ging auf. Prompt hingen die nächsten Fische wieder einwandfrei (obwohl ich die Haken noch als scharf eingestuft hatte). Vielleicht auch nur Aberglaube, aber es hilft#6 .
Auf alle Fälle arbeite ich daran keine Bisse mehr zu verlieren. 100% wird wohl nie gehen, aber möglichst nahe dran muss gehen.

Ebenfalls wieder zu bemerken war, dass es wirklich ausgepräge Beisszeiten gibt. Wenn die Barben durchziehen kommen relativ viele Bisse innerhalb von 15 Minuten, dann ist wieder ne Stunde Ruhe angesagt. Jetzt allerdings nicht mehr dauernd weiterzufüttern wäre fatal, da sonst vermutlich keine mehr vorbeischauen. Füttere mit pro Rute mindestens alle 10 Minuten. Dies wird auch der Grund sein, das der faule Sigi sie nicht beiziehen konnte . Unterbrochen wird eine Beissserie meist durch verlorene Fische (musste ich leider wieder mal am eigenen Leib erfahren).

Bin mal gespannt auf den Boilietrip demnächst. Evtl. gehe ich die Tage abends nochmal mit MADEN raus.

P.S.: Mist ich bin heiss aufs Fischen. fahre nach dem Abendessen nochmal raus#d . Werde aber mal ne neue Stelle checken, daher eher Testcharakter|kopfkrat


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hier ist ein Bild!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Alles: Haste die denn schon gegessen?

Hatte noch 2 Barben an der neuen Stelle. War aber nicht der Reisser. Futter ohne Ende reingeballert, aber keinen Schwarm beiziehen können. Naja war ein Versuch und hätte ja auch mit nem Offenbacher ausgehen können.

Sollten das mit dem Spüli vielleicht nochmal überdenken


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie jetzt faul? Glaubst du ich habe weniger  gefüttert  als  du? Ist halt Vorteilhaft wenn man einen Platz erwicht an dem  Futter von drei Anglern angespült wird


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt faul? Glaubst du ich habe weniger gefüttert als du? Ist halt Vorteilhaft wenn man einen Platz erwicht an dem Futter von drei Anglern angespült wird


 


Genau dazu brauchen wir das Spüli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|wavey: :m  #6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi&hasi: Ok dann danke fürs Spülen.

Wenn alles gut geht werde ich Mittwoch mit nem unfreiwilligen Barbenspezi rausfahren. Ist Boilieangler und total genervt von Barben, da diese scheinbar nichts für Karpfen übrig lassen. Meinte wir füttern mal paar EIMER!!!!! vor und warten dann ne Stunde. Dann würden sie schon Schlange stehen . Naja obs dann auch so wird (Vorführeffekt) bleibt abzuwarten. Ist ne Stelle im Grossrhein, wo 40g liegen bleiben???????????? 

Habe von nem Kollegen noch nen Tipp bekommen wo es auf Barbe ganz gut gehen soll. Ist ebenfalls im Hauptstrom, aber mit extremer Strömung. 150g dotzen nur langsam über den Grund . Fangen dort an der Stippe viel Barben bis 6Pfd, grössere lassen den Jungs keine Chance und reissen alles kurz und klein. Wäre dann ein Fall für meine neue Vorfachschnur (Shimano Technium), welche echt der Hit ist. Stelle wäre was für Sonntag früh oder? Würde falls es denn Herren nichts ausmacht wieder den Endplatz losen ))))


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|kopfkrat @MG: Ich brauche Körbe, habe nur noch vier Stück! Wenn du Maden besorgst bin ich Sa bereit. Noch liegt nichts an.

Übrigens, Ich kenne viele dieser Angler die die Topstellen kennen und ausgerechnet wenn man dann da ist geht überhaupt nichts. Wie das wohl immer kommt???#c #c |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Hätte gewettet, dass Du schon jede Menge Körbe bekommen hast und folglich noch einige auf Lager|bla: . Möchte aber nicht Sa. sondern So. gehen. Maden besorge ich und bringe noch Körbchen mit (mail mir die Grössen). Kann bis dahin aber leider keine Krallenkörbe mehr organisieren.

Zu den Anglern die immer dann Nix fangen. Weisst ja wie es ist. Garantie kannst nie geben (siehe unser Boardfischen im Winter). Hatten immer gut gefangen, aber da wars schon schwer mal mehr als eine zu ziehen|kopfkrat . Allerdings sind einige Jungs doch ganz kompetent und erzählen mir keinen Fischkot.
Kenne die 150g Stelle noch aus Jugendzeiten. Da biss es immer gut, aber vor fast 20 Jahren (noch) keine Barben.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Körbchengröße doppel D.#6  Das sind 100g und mehr beim fischen:g 

Hatte mich mit Sa vertippt, So ist klar. Futter ist auch fast am Ende, ich hoffe dass Sigi auch mit dabei ist!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Kannte mal eine Barbe mit D. Konnte man mit einer Hand keinesfalls packen (so Pranken gibts bei keinem Mensch) und Du sachst das wären nur 100g?  Unterteibst doch sonst bei Gewichten nicht so )
Aber zurück zu den anderen Barben: Rhein sollte nicht so stark steigen, dann könnte es was werden


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Kannte mal eine Barbe mit D. Konnte man mit einer Hand keinesfalls packen (so Pranken gibts bei keinem Mensch) und Du sachst das wären nur 100g?  Unterteibst doch sonst bei Gewichten nicht so )
> Aber zurück zu den anderen Barben: Rhein sollte nicht so stark steigen, dann könnte es was werden


 
Der Umrechnungsfaktor ist beim fischen anders. Das bedeutet 100g auf Korbzentimeter. Das mußt du doch kennen!!:g


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Von doppel D kann ich  euch auch ein  Lied singen  :k 
Sonntag bin  ich dabei, bring euch  auch Futter mit. Aber nur wenn du auch an  mich beim Madenkauf  denkst.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

:g Jo Sigi, denk mal an Futter!!! Ich bin bis jetzt auch dabei, noch liegt nichts an.

@ MG- ich brauche natürlich auch die Kampfmaden aus Mainz, die sind doch viel aggressiver als die Wiesbadener oder Bad Camberger!#6


----------



## Dynamofan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

60er Barbe mit meiner 10 Meter Stipprute in der Nahe. Sogar das 12er Vorfach hat gehalten aber der Haken war ziemlich verbogen. Hat aber sehr Spaß gemacht der Drill.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Dynamo: Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal schreiben wie oft ihr sowas auf die Stippe bekommt und wie die Erfolgsaussichten sind die Barben zu erwischen . Kenne die Stippe nur noch ohne Gummizug usw. (achja meine gute alte Daiwa Whisker Kevlar).


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So ich will es kurz machen. Haben heute grössten Futtereinsatz gefahren und auf der sonst wohl sicheren Stellen nur 5 Barben gefangen (Brassen und ein Aland ebenfalls). Wäre ja nicht so schlecht, wenn es sich um die sonst dort gängigen Kaliber gehandelt hätte. Kollege will noch ne Revanche auf dem Platz (wie gesagt normal schwört er drauf). Interessant ist es dort auf alle Fälle. Kenne keinen Platz mitten im Grossrhein, wo das Wasser ohne Buhnen eine Rückströmung bzw. einen strömungsfreien Bereich hat. Partikelfutter bleibt mühelos liegen (was die wohl sonst massenhaft vorkommenden Weissfische erklärt).
Jetzt aber wieder Blick nach vorn und Sonntag die brutal starke Strömungsstelle beharkt. Vielleicht ist es da ja was mit den Dicken


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Eine Frage habe ich: Fischt ihr den Korb an einer Schlaufenmontage oder am Seitenarm oder Anti Tangle Boom?

Und zu Feedergummi: Montiert wird der ja zwischem Hauptschnur und Vorfach. Wenn jetzt aber der Futterkorb (der ja an der Hauptschnur hängt) sich irgendwo verklemmt, reisst doch die ganze Montage ab (inkl. Gummi) oder? Kann dann ja gnaz schön kostspielig werden (Futterkorb, Casting Boom, Gummi....)

Gibt es da ne gute Lösung?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich fische  eine Schlaufenmontage, eigentlich gehört der  Korb auf´s Gummi  um  die hohen Gewischte beim Auswurf abzupuffern.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wieviel gr. fischt ihr??


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich fische am Powergumm oder einfach ganz normal auf der Hauptschnur#6


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel gr. fischt ihr??


Kommt drauf an welche Stelle?Dort wo ich die letzten großen Barben raus geholt hatte,waren nur 30gr drann|supergri


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Alleskönner

an unseren stellen also bei mir fisch ich immer 80-100g körbe...
im hafen meist 60g...
ich frage nur weil sigi grad schrieb 

"eigentlich gehört der Korb auf´s Gummi um die hohen Gewischte beim Auswurf abzupuffern."


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

so ne rolle oder was ist powergum, wieviel ist da drauf und wieviel bezahllst du dafür??


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Powergumm ist ein kleines Stück schwarzes Gummi,was sich dehen lesset.Es hat vorne und hinte eine Schlaufe.An dem Gummi ist ein Wirbel drann,an den hängt man den Futterkorb ein.Ach warte habe noch ein Bild:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Adi: glaube sind 5 m und kostet soweit ich weiss 6€. Eine fertige Montage von Bronwning 90cent das Stück. Fische auch meist 80g-100g. Wie Könner aber schon sagte ist das natürlich sehr speziell. Fische auch oft die Krallenkörbe, die man locker 20g weniger schwer fischen kann als normale.

@polo: Gibt vom Karpfenfischen Bauteile, welche bei einem Abriss das Blei freigeben. Mit sowas kannste die Verluste etwas begrenzen und die Fische schonen . Werde am Wochenende mal ne Montage fotografieren (obwohl Allleskönner in dem Schlaufenthread sowas schon mal abgebildet hat) und hier einstellen. Sagt mehr als tausend Worte,


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Oh er hat das Bild gerade eingestellt als ich den vorigen Artikel schrieb. Also so fische ich auch


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gibt es das auch von der Rolle|kopfkratWusste ich garnicht!Ich hole sie mir immer von Browning!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

:g Hier noch mal den Gummi http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=384&item=7170794424&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1VDie gab es auch von Browning und 3 Stück kamen 1,20 €. Da hängt der Korb am Gummi und es reist auch nichts ab. Fischen mit 120g plus Futter. Man kann sie auch selbst bauen, aber bei dem Preis zu umständlich.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#6 Man, sind wir wieder gut!!!:m :g


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nochmal:m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dafür kannste se echt nicht mehr selberbauen. Gehst dann die Bauzeit lieber raus zum Fischen. Wenn ich noch an die vielen Aussteiger ohne die Gummigeschichte denke


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mir ist mal wegen dem anknoten vom Vorfach ein Klodeckel verloren gegangen!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> Man, sind wir wieder gut!!!


 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  :m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Alleskönner: Sag mal wie fangt ihr bei Bonn eigentlich und wie schauen die von Dir befischten Strecken aus (Tiefe, Strömung, Untergrund)? Hatte mal Kontakt mit nem Engländer der nach Bonn gezogen ist. Meinte da wäre es super für grosse Barben. Fischte mit Boilies und meinte er würde an der 2ten Kante weiter draussen fischen (meine er sagte 40m!!!). Wäre bei dem Strömungsdruck natürlich der Hit.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Übrigens haben die Jungs von der Barbelfishingworld das schönste Barbenfoto prämiert. Sind ganz schöne Bilder dabei (mein Favorit ist die No.3). Könnt ihr euch ja mal reinziehen. Werde am Sonntag versuchen vom Hasi und seiner +70iger welche er sicher wieder nicht fängt ein ähnlich gutes Bild zu machen. Er ist zwar nicht der Schönste auf diesem Stern, aber vielleicht kann ich ja ne virtuelle Schönheits-OP durchziehen|supergri|bla:|wavey:. 

Achja der Link: BFW


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG! Was ist mit dem Buttpeletz??? Könnte dir für wenig Geld 2,5kg verkaufen. Ich denke die wirst du brauchen um als erster die Ü70 zu fangen. Du kannst ja meine Kamera benutzen, da sehe ich immer gut aus. Ich glaube nicht,dass ich mit meinem Fisch in den Armen selbst noch zu sehen bin!!!:g Sei nicht ´traurig wenn ich die erste Ü70 vor dir lande!! Das ist nun mal das Leben!!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ Hasi`s Bewährungshelfer ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Was soll das denn???? Landrattenalarm???? Der klägliche Versuch von eigenen Mißerfolgen abzulenken???:g |supergri #6 
Aber ich kann dich verstehen. Ich bin sooo gefährlich am Wasser und vor allem beim fischen, da brauche ich eine aufsichtsführende und schlichtende Person die schlimmeres verhindert. Vielen Dank dass du es bist, großer Meister:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dachte schon Du hast es übersehen. Aber eins muss man Dir lassen, hast mein Psycho-Profil sehr sorgfälltig studiert. Traue mich Sonntag gar nicht nen Haken dranzumachen (den Trick kennste ja), damit ich bei Erfolg keine auf die Glocke bekomm:c. Was sollen denn die Peletts kosten:k?



Hab ein Bild von Hasi in jungen Jahren ausgegraben. War damals auf dem Trip "Das Leben des Brian". Also haste ja schon mal ne 70+ gehabt?





P.S.: Jetzt aber bitte wieder ernsthaft, sonst verlieren wir unseren guten Ruf (den wir nie hatten  )


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ein wirklich altes Foto von mir! Sieht man auch daran, dass der Rhein noch nicht so breit war und kaum Schiffe zu sehen sind!!:g 

Für 5€ hast du sie weg, weil du es bist. Oder zwei mal lieferung von je einen halben Liter Mainzer Kampfmaden zum jeweiligen angeln!!! #6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

eigentich sind da alle bilder cool, aber besonders 2,3,4 und 8...hätte die 4 nicht das zelt im hintergrund wär's top!


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dort wo ich die Barben fange ist es ca 2-2.50m tief.Dort gibt es mehrere kleine mini Buhnen(gehen vom Ufer aus 3m ins Wasser)die hat ein Russicher Angelkollege selber gebaut#6.Deswegen gibt es dort auch keinen einzigen Hänger!Der Grund ist Sandig und leicht mit kleinen Steinen bedeckt.Dort gibt es auch eine Strömungskante und sogar Wasserumkähr!Es sind ungefähr 15-20m die ich raus schmeisse.30gr reichen dort vollkommen aus!
Die beiden letzten großen Barben die ich dort gefangen hatte,hatten allerdings voll in der Strömung gebissen.Das komische daran war das dort der 30gr Futterkorb auch liegen geblieben war|kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Könner: 30g??? Brauch ich ja schon im Stillwasser. Der Strömungsdruck erforder hier am Rhein bei 80% aller Stellen >80g. Waren mal in nem Hafen Boilieangeln (war ungefähr diese Jahreszeit) als mein Kollege Nachts nen guten Run bekommt. War ne ziemlich grosse Barbe, welche sich im Stillwasser durchgefressen hat. Denke dadurch dass sie am Tag bis zu 5km umherwandern kann man sie an vielen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen fangen. Man müsste nur länger ansitzen als wir (max. 3Std)


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich fische meistens 80-140g je  nach Stelle. Am liebsten nehme ich Riesenkörbe, wenn man  dann das  Gewicht des Korbes und  des futters  addiert kommt man schnell auf  ein recht hohes WG.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bin gleich nochmal los auf Barben, mal gucken ob es was gibt....


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @Könner: 30g??? Brauch ich ja schon im Stillwasser. Der Strömungsdruck erforder hier am Rhein bei 80% aller Stellen >80g. Waren mal in nem Hafen Boilieangeln (war ungefähr diese Jahreszeit) als mein Kollege Nachts nen guten Run bekommt. War ne ziemlich grosse Barbe, welche sich im Stillwasser durchgefressen hat. Denke dadurch dass sie am Tag bis zu 5km umherwandern kann man sie an vielen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen fangen. Man müsste nur länger ansitzen als wir (max. 3Std)


 
@MG: Das mit den 30gr. kann ich bestätigen, die bleiben bei mir auch erstaunlich weit draussen liegen. Allerdings hab ích den Eindruck, dass ein Drahtkorb mehr "Haftung" hat als ein gleich schweres Blei. Wahrscheinlich verkanten sich die Körbe, setzen sich aber nicht wirklich fest, bzw. geben auf Zug eher nach.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@pike: aber doch nicht in ner Aussenkurve im Hauptstrom oder?

Sigi`s Körbchen sind echt der Hit (glaube waren vom Bode). Kannst denn halben Futtereimer auf ein Mal rasuwerfen. Schätze die sind doppelt so gross wie die üblichen. Sollte im Sommer kein Fehler sein, denke aber das da so manche Rute ihre Probleme mit hat (ausser der Cherrywood)#t


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute waren wir wieder auf ganz grosser Tour um Hasi bei der Bezwingung der 70+ zu begleiten. Hatte ja ne neue Stelle aufgerufen, welche  einen längeren Fussmarsch erforderlich machte um Fische zu erreichen welche wir noch nicht gefangen haben . Leider erwies sich der Streifen als sehr materialmordent und so wurden etliche 120-140g Körbe auf Muschelbewehrten Steinen gekappt. Hatte nen Streifen in ca.10m Entfernung gefunden wo es keine Komplikationen gab und fing relativ schnell nen Brassen und eine Pygmäenbarbe. Sigi und Hasi blankten zunächst etwas oder fingen riesige Krautfelder (was mir auch nicht erspart blieb, aber ein guter Bruchtest war). Konnte dann noch ne schöne Nase und 4 weitere Barben landen, womit ich ganz zufrieden sein kann. Hatte leider auch 2 grössere (wie immer sind es die Grössten) verloren. Hasi konnte 2 Grosse ebenfalls nicht landen und wehrte denn Offenbacher mit (glaube ich) einer halbstarken ab. Sigi der den sicheren Endplatz hatte, zeigte selbst nach 6 verloren Körben und einer Barbe plus irgendwas mit Flossen wenigstens noch Humor. Fazit: Stelle ist nicht so schlecht, könnte aber Körbchenfreundlicher sein. Werde es noch mal 50m abwärts versuchen um zu checken was da geht.


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @pike: aber doch nicht in ner Aussenkurve im Hauptstrom oder?
> 
> Sigi`s Körbchen sind echt der Hit (glaube waren vom Bode). Kannst denn halben Futtereimer auf ein Mal rasuwerfen. Schätze die sind doppelt so gross wie die üblichen. Sollte im Sommer kein Fehler sein, denke aber das da so manche Rute ihre Probleme mit hat (ausser der Cherrywood)#t


 
@MG: Am "Käsbrett" benutze ich ich bei normalem Wasserstand auch gerne nen 30er Korb, allerdings fische ich auch eher selten wirklich stationär. Die bewusste "Außenkurve" hab ich bis jetzt allerdings nur mit der Stippe befischt|supergri . Hab aber auch nix gegen schwere Körbe. Du fischst glaub ich eh ne Ecke weiter draussen als ich.

Petri Heil übrigens zum neuesten Fang. An einer neuen Stelle ist es halt immer bisschen riskant was das Material angeht. Ich hab das Angeln heut noch vor mir. In Anbetracht des Wetters bin ich aber doch am überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber blinkern gehen soll|kopfkrat . Schau mer mal....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG : |uhoh: Meine Ehre war mit einem Fisch im Kescher dann doch gerettet.|uhoh: 

@Sigi : #h Beim nächsten Mal werden wir erbarmungslos zuschlagen und bitte fütter nicht so viele Körbe, das bringt nichts.#6 Mach sie einfach mit Futter voll!!|licht 

@Pikebite : Schreib mal was so los war!#c 

Ich wollte nur schreiben, dass ich heute zwei klasse Fische versemmelt habe.#q 
Die erste Barbe kurz vor dem Kescher der Haken ausgeschlitzt und den zweiten Fisch habe ich durch Vorfachschwäche verloren.#q  Die kleinen Barben kann ja jeder fangen und darum habe ich mich auf die Großen konzentriert die ich dann auch nicht landen konnte. Man, müssen die riesig gewesen sein. |kopfkrat ;+ |uhoh: :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gähn. Hat eigentlich mal wieder jemand was vom Hasi gehört?


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War gestern am Rhein und hab richtig gut gefangen#6.Ich liste mal auf:18 Barben,davon 1 mit 60cm,1 mit 58,2 mit53cm,1 mit 48cm und 2 mit 40cm.Die anderen waren alle untermassig!
12 Nasen alle so um die 35-39cm!
3 schöne Rotaugen so um die 20cm!
1 Hasel!
1 Gründling(gebissen auf eine grosses stück Käse:q)
1 Rapfen
Und am Abend 2"Aale" 10cm klein|supergri
Bilder konnte ich nur 3 machen,weil mein Vater um 11 uhr eingepackt hatte und nahm die Digicam mit.
Achso er hatte auch noch eine 55cm Barbe!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Könner: Da muss ich neidvoll zugestehen, dass Du deinen Namen wohl nicht zu Unrecht hast. Wie lange wart ihr denn draussen?


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich war von 6.30 bis heute nacht um 4.00!Das geile war zuerst haben die Barben gebissen,dann die Nasen,dann die Barben.........:qDen ganzen Tag verteilt!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wow. Das ist ne verdammt lange Angelzeit. Wie viel Futter verheizt ihr da so (brauche z.B. für 3-4h 4kg mit 2 Feederruten)?


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mit vier Ruten haben wir zusammen 4kg verbraucht.Ist nicht viel für 2 Personen und besonders nicht am Rhein!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das ist natürlich sehr ökonomisch. Hast aber dann die Fütterfrequenz auf nem Minimum gehalten.

Vielleicht macht sich die Rhein-Main-Barben-Gang mal Gedanken, wann wir mal so ein Marathonfischen abziehen (das Nachtfischen steht ja auch noch aus).


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Ihr setzt doch die barben zurück oder???


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die sind einfach so glitschig, dass sie mir immer aus der Hand fallen, oder sie beissen leider in der Schonzeit. Also blieb die Pfanne bislang leider leer


----------



## naish

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

am rhein gehen die barben momentan gut. 
gestern drei stück und eine davon 49,5 cm.


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am WE am Rhein auch eine Barbe (40cm). Mehrere Bisse noch verhauen- und auf der sch... glitschigen Steinpackung noch fast die Beine gebrochen#q


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ps.von den 4kg Futter,war 1kg Zucker:q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also Jungs wenns bei euch so gut beisst, gehe ich trotz urlaubsvorbereitungen doch morgen noch mal raus .
@Könner: Zucker?

Werde allerdings jetzt mein letztes grösserer Problem abschaffen (eigentlich ja Hasi, doch den mein ich nicht) und mir die Stroft GTM gönnen. Dann sollten gesprengte Vorfächer endgültig Vergangenheit sein (das Shimano-Kabel hat mich überzeugt


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wollte mich auch hier mal melden!
Heute ein seltener Gast 55er Barbe an einem Wehr auf kleinen Wobbler.
Bild siehe Hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49404&page=83&pp=40 Thread 3293
Petri Dank


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Wieso größeres Problem???? Ich bin doch nur 1,63 groß!!! Ohne mich fängst du doch nichts!!

Ich muß mal wieder allein los, doch jetzt habe ich erst mal Urlaub und werde mein Glück auf der Ostsee versuchen. Die so genannten Meerbarben!!#6 ;+


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ach Hasi, deshalt sitzt du wärend  des  Drills  immer im Kampfstuhl. Hast du  Angst, daß dich ne Barbe  ins Wasser zieht?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Hasi, deshalt sitzt du wärend des Drills immer im Kampfstuhl. Hast du Angst, daß dich ne Barbe ins Wasser zieht?


 
#6 Die letzte Barbe hätte es ja auch bald geschafft. Ich hatte den Kampfgurt nicht um meine Hüften geschwungen und nun habe ich einen blauen Fleck vom Handteil der Feederrute!! Man, dass sind Schmerzen. Nur der Stuhl reicht also nicht, Gurt muß auch mit. Wichtig ist aber auch, dass jemand wärend des Drills die Rolle mit Wasser kühlt. Würdest du das übernehmen?? MG kann das nicht, der kommt da ja nicht dran#h :q und ich muß auf seine Dienste verzichten.#d 
Auf ein Neues!!!! Petri !!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute Feeder'n, 2 dicke Brassen und eine kleine Barbe...hatte die fische nach erst 2 stunden am platz, dann kam eigentlich biss auf biss, aber die meisten bissen nur kurz und hingen nicht...viele hänger waren auch dabei!
Morgen geht ich warscheinlich in Hafen mit en bisschen glück bekomm ich en Karpfen....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Dorschi: Ja das mit den Kunstködern kommt ja öfter vor (hatten wir schon mal weiter vorne). Kann man sich nicht vorstellen, kommt aber scheinbar recht häufig vor das sie Fisch nehmen. Kollege hatte mal eine auf nen 11er Jointed.

@Hasi: Scheinbar haste den Rutengriff zwischen den Beinen abgestützt, zumindest könnte man das bei deinem Geschreibsel annehmen:q . Ob Du am Meer so tolle Doppeldrills hast wie am Rhein bei den Krautteppichen:m ?br

@Adi: 2h bis zum Biss ist aber sehr lange, würde da eher mal ne andere Stelle aufsuchen wo sich die Fische eher aufhalten.

Habe übrigens beim Bode ganz tapfer 2,85€ für je 25m Stroft gelegt und gleich alle anderen Vorfächer entsorgt. Hält brutal viel aus gegen die Behr Feederschnur. Denke wird sich auszahlen umzusatteln. 22er und 25er kommen an den Start. Unterschied in der Geschmeidigkeit ist gering, werde nach ausgiebigen Testen entscheiden von welcher ich die Grossspule kaufen werde. Morgen gehts wieder an die Stelle vom letzten Sonntag, mal gespannt ob die Grossen dieses Mal hängen bleiben bzw. überhaupt beissen? Helmut kommt auch mit.#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

das wasser ist gestiegen desshalb ist nur dreck/müll im wasser man bekommt hänger usw....an der stellen fischen wir recht oft, haben alle barben die hier im thread bis auf eine dort gefangen,auch größere 72cm und 71cm...en freund hat mit der 72er sogar in der angelwoche den 3. platz gemacht...ist aber schon was her!
en freund hat dort heute auch en kleinen karpfen gefangen...


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MainzGosenheim Hatte ich auch schon einmal.  (65 er auf kleinen Bomber- Wobbler) (siehe Kleine Sternenstunde an der Saale) .Ich glaube, daß gerade die großen im Sommer gerne auch mal ein Fischchen nehmen, um ihren Proteinhunger zu stillen.
Und dann verirren sie sich auch schon mal an einen Kunstköder. Zumal beide auch regulär im Maul gehakt waren.


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Als ich am Samstag angeln war sind mir nach einer Zeit die Vorfächer aus gegangen und hatte keine Haken dabei!Ich machte ein vorfach mit einen 0 Meps drann an dem waren noch 3 Maden drann!Mit Futterkorb reingeschmissen und ein paar minuten später eine kleine Barbe gefangen:q.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Echt kurios die Biester.
War heute ja das letzte Mal vor meinem wohlverdienten Urlaub (sporadisches Hechtfischen am Walchensee) am Rhein. Habe 3 Barben <50cm gefangen und eine verloren (verdammte Muscheln). Vorfächer halten jetzt gut, können aber den Muschelbewehrten Steinen nichts entgegensetzen. Hat aber wie gesagt nur sehr mau gebissen. Werde nach dem Urlaub gleich mal an meine Favoritenstelle gehen und was vorlegen  Bis denne


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

was fischst du für ne Hauptschnur??


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich war heute  eine neue Stelle testen, die sich als  grottenschlecht heraus stellte. Ich habe  um 18h angefangen zu füttern, und um 20h die ersten zaghaften  Bisse erhalten, um  20.30h hat mich dann  ne 40er  Barbe vorm Offenbacher bewahrt. geangelt habe ich dann noch bis zum dunkel werden. Ich hatte noch einige zaghafte Bisse, die aber alle nicht hingen. Ich denke dort war nur Kleinvieh.


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute eine neue Stelle testen, die sich als grottenschlecht heraus stellte. Ich habe um 18h angefangen zu füttern, und um 20h die ersten zaghaften Bisse erhalten, um 20.30h hat mich dann ne 40er Barbe vorm Offenbacher bewahrt. geangelt habe ich dann noch bis zum dunkel werden. Ich hatte noch einige zaghafte Bisse, die aber alle nicht hingen. Ich denke dort war nur Kleinvieh.


Wo die kleinen sind,sind auch die grossen nicht weit!Ich glaub einfach nur das du zu spät am Wasser warst oder zu früh gegangen bist!Vor 2 Wochen hatte meine 63cm Barbe mitten in der Nacht gebissen!Am Samstag hatte ich das Glück das sie sofort da waren.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hier kommem die fische nur morgen ganz früh und abends....tagsüber nichts...


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> hier kommem die fische nur morgen ganz früh und abends....tagsüber nichts...


Bei uns kannste die den ganzen Tag und die ganze Nacht über fangen!Klar nachts beissen die natürlich viel weniger als Tagsüber aber man fängt sie auch mal Nachts!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#h @Sigi: Sieht so aus als testet jeder mal ob er noch allein fischen kann!!!???

Ich packe jetzt schon mal meine Sachen zusammen. Heute war mein letzter Arbeitstag und Freitag geht es endlich los. |muahah: :z An die Ostseeee#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Alleskönner

bei uns kann man grad nachts die richtig dicken barben fangen....


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Alleskönner
> 
> bei uns kann man grad nachts die richtig dicken barben fangen....


Klar das meine ich auch.Wenn Nachts die Barben beissen,dann meist die grossen!Ich gehe Nachts aber lieber auf Aal,Zander und Wels#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

schonmal erflog gehabt auf wels??


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> schonmal erflog gehabt auf wels??


Im Rhein?Ne,da hab ich noch nie einen Wels gefangen!Sollen aber sehr viele kleine dort sein,geh wohl immer an die falschen Stellen#c.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

en freund hat mal en kleinen im rhein erwischt..ich bis jetzt nur im baggersee...


----------



## Uschi+Achim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns kannste die den ganzen Tag und die ganze Nacht über fangen!Klar nachts beissen die natürlich viel weniger als Tagsüber aber man fängt sie auch mal Nachts!


 Die Beißzeiten hängen meiner Meinung stark vom Gewässer und der Wassertemperatur/Jahrezeit ab.
An unserem Hausgewässer, der Weser bei Minden haben wir ausschließlich nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit unsere Barben gefangen. Dann waren es aber auch größere Exemplare:









Diesen Juni in unserem Angelurlaub am Neckar war die beste Beißzeit zwischen 18.00 und 21.00 Uhr. In dieser Zeit hatten wir reichlich Barbenbisse, danach allerdings deutlich weniger. Dann kamen die Aale, Zander und ab 23.00 Uhr die Welsbisse.








Eine Bericht von unserem Angelurlaub am Neckar mit weiteren Fotos gibt es hier:
"Der Neckar  ein Fluss voller Überraschungen"  

Viele Grüße + Petri Heil
Achim


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo das sind schon einpaar dicke Barben#6.


----------



## LarsDA

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,
im Moment isses hier am Rhein ganz komisch mit den Barben.
Mir scheint, sie sprechen nicht so richtig auf Futter an.
Entweder, man fängt sofort eine, ohne dass sich überhaupt das Futter richtig verteilt hat, oder es geht auf Barben NIX.
Hmmmm.............??????
Lars


----------



## Feeder-Mick

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				LarsDA schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> im Moment isses hier am Rhein ganz komisch mit den Barben.
> Mir scheint, sie sprechen nicht so richtig auf Futter an.
> Entweder, man fängt sofort eine, ohne dass sich überhaupt das Futter richtig verteilt hat, oder es geht auf Barben NIX.
> Hmmmm.............??????
> Lars



Meiner Meinung nach liegts an dem enormen natürlichen Futterangebot, das der Rhein im Moment zu bieten hat. Unter jedem Kiesel wimmelt es nur so von Bachflohkrebsen. Da können wir Angler mit unserem bischen Futter kaum gegen anstinken.Paniermehl gegen Protein in rauen Mengen, da fängt man wirklich nur wenn mann beim Einwurf direkt ne Schule mit Barben erwischt. Anfüttern mit oder ohne Korb halte ich im Moment für ziemlich sinnlos. Meine besten Fänge mache ich im Moment, wenn ich mit leichtem Gepäck die Jungs Suche.Ich schau mir ne Strcke von 3-4 Km aus und fische die Strecke dann konsequent ab.Jede Stelle maximal 30 Min. und dann weiter. So lernt man auch ganz nebenbei seinen Rhein besser kennen.
In diesem Sinne
Petri Heil


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Uschi+Achim: Schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos!! Ich kann nicht glauben was du da für einen exotischen Fisch gefangen hast, voll Cool!!! 


SO LIEBE GEMEINDE; IN ZWEI STUNDEN FAHRE ICH AN DIE SEE UND MELDE MICH HIERMIT SCHON MAL AB: HALTET DIE OHREN STEIF UND DICKE FÄNGE BEIM BARBENFISCHEN.
DRÜCKT MIR DIE DAUMEN;DASS ICH AN DER SEE WAS FANGE UND DAS WETTER SICH BESSERT: BIS DIE TAGE!!!!#h #h #h


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Feeder-Mick schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach liegts an dem enormen natürlichen Futterangebot, das der Rhein im Moment zu bieten hat. Unter jedem Kiesel wimmelt es nur so von Bachflohkrebsen. Da können wir Angler mit unserem bischen Futter kaum gegen anstinken.Paniermehl gegen Protein in rauen Mengen, da fängt man wirklich nur wenn mann beim Einwurf direkt ne Schule mit Barben erwischt. Anfüttern mit oder ohne Korb halte ich im Moment für ziemlich sinnlos. Meine besten Fänge mache ich im Moment, wenn ich mit leichtem Gepäck die Jungs Suche.Ich schau mir ne Strcke von 3-4 Km aus und fische die Strecke dann konsequent ab.Jede Stelle maximal 30 Min. und dann weiter. So lernt man auch ganz nebenbei seinen Rhein besser kennen.
> In diesem Sinne
> Petri Heil


Da kann ich dir nur wiedersprechen!Bei uns egal wo du hingehst,du fängst Barben!Und nur mit Futterkorb und natürlich das richtige Futter!Die Barben kommen immer zum Futter letzterzeit!Ich kann es selber nicht verstehen warumm aufeinmal so viele Barben da sind#c.Werde morgen früh bis Sonntag morgen unterwegs sein,werde dann meine Barbenfänge hinein stellen:q


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hat einer es schonmal mit Boilis auf Barben probiert?Werde es morgen am Rhein ausprobieren,Brassen gehen doch auch drauf!?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

natürlich gehen die auch drauf, musste aber tagen/stunden vorher ordentlich anfütter...


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

glaub ich, genau wissen tuh ich es nicht...aber so machen wir es!


----------



## froggy31

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi #h ,
also im Bonner Bereich haben wir zur Zeit nach meinen Erfahrungen ne richtige Barbeninvasion. Wenn ich fische an den Platz bekomme dann sind immer welche dabei. Zu meiner Freude natürlich, weil Barben drillen immer wieder tolle Drills liefern, gerade an feinem Gerät.
gestern abend erst wieder am 0,16 Vorfach eine 55ér gelandet. Davor 3 bis 40cm gehabt. Und die machen zumindest am Anfang auch noch ganz schön Rabatz.
Das Highlight war aber ein Barsch von 35 cm der sich 30 min nach Angelbeginn an meinem Tauwurm vergriff. Mit Abstand mein bisher Grösster ! :q  :q  :q 
Damit war die Sessin schon lang vor den Barbenbissen ein Erfolg 

gruß froggy


----------



## LarsDA

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Naja, das wissen wir ja - dass sich der Fischbestand im Rhein total geändert hat. 
Ich hab ja schon erzählt, dass ich mal 20 Barben wie die Rotaugen nacheinander fing. Nix sonst - nur Barben - das ging ratz-fatz.
Danach war den ganzen Tag Funkstille. Das Madenbündel war noch nicht richtig drinnen und schon ging die Post wieder ab.
Naja, das war bisher meine Sternstunde.
Morgen (also heute) will ich mit meinem Bruderherz mal wieder bissl fischen.
Wir werden an den Hauptstrom gehn - ich mach mein Futter mal süsser - wolln mal sehn, ich werde berichten.
Gutnacht!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> Ich hab ja schon erzählt, dass ich mal 20 Barben wie die Rotaugen nacheinander fing. Nix sonst - nur Barben - das ging ratz-fatz



das hatten wir hier auch mal letztes jahr, ab 8 uhr ging das los, en freund hat insgesamt 25 barben zwischen 10 und 45cm und 5 kleine brassen gefangen, um 24uhr sind wir dann aber nach hause...


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so, hab jetzt endlich mal meine neue montage fertig...ich war heute im angelladen der hatte aber nur shock absorber (wirbel-powergum-tönnchen) und nicht diese Feederrig's von Browning, hab mir dann ne ca.45cm lange schlaufe geknüpft, und anstatt noch einer kleinen verdrehten schlaufe (die als abstandshalter dient, damit sich das vorfach nicht im korb verwickelt) den shockabsorber, jetzt hab ich ne quasi ne schlaufenmontage mit gummizug....muss das ganze jetzt nur noch am wasser auf belastbarkeit,schwachstellen und sonstige probleme testen, denkmal das funktioniert aber...hoffe ich!

ach, werden durch das powergum usw. nicht die bisse schlecht oder schwächer angezeigt???


----------



## FD2312

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

war gestern mal wieder mit der Feeder am Rhein, 2 Barben konnte ich verhaften, eine 4 1/2 Pfd eine 5 Pfd. und beide so um die 60cm lang. Köder war ne Made und gefangen habe ich die bei Neuss in einer Buhne. Macht immer wieder Spass an der Heavy Feeder. Gebissen haben die so ab 17 Uhr vorher ging nix.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Welshunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,
ich finde das effektivste um barben zu fangen bleibt immer noch die stippe,
war grad wieder am wochenende auf waller und hab vorher gestippt,
und wie gesagt futter ballen rein, so 3-5 stk.....aber ordentliche ( ausserdem lässt sichs mit ner stippe viel gezielter in ner futterspur fischen), dann erstmal locker  vom buhnenkopf aus losgestippt..nach 10 min hatte ich die  ersten dicken rotaugen 25cm+, dann einen brassen und kurz später die erste barbe von 45cm...
habe im laufe des abends noch 4 weitere gefangen zwischen 40 und 65cm.
Mit nem gummi in der stippe und 14er vorfach kann man auch die dicken fangen.
Meine größte im rhein mit ner stippe lag bei 3,9kg.
Dauert halt gut 20min aber es geht schon die rauszubekommen!

Naja abends hab ich noch nen waller von knapp 80cm auf ein dickes rotauge efangen!

Gruss


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Welshunter

barbe an der stippe das macht bestimmt ordentlich spaß....


----------



## Welshunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das macht richtig bock, vorallem wenn die dampf machen...dann ist de gummi länger wie die ganze schnur zusammen!

Aber es bockt halt extrem weil du alles genau merkst!


Samstag werde ich mal wieder losziehen!

MfG


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wenn man fische an der feederrute dran hat merkt man schon allein wegen dem manchmal schweren korb weniger...hab letztens mal mit der stippe en dickes rotauge gefangen, is gleich en ganz anderer drill als an der feederrute....


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man fische an der feederrute dran hat merkt man schon allein wegen dem manchmal schweren korb weniger...hab letztens mal mit der stippe en dickes rotauge gefangen, is gleich en ganz anderer drill als an der feederrute....


find ich nicht!Mit einer Feeder fühlst du es sogar besser!Bei der Stippe hast du einfach eine schwere lange Rute in der Hand und gut is!Und man kommte auch nicht in die Strömung wenn man keine Buhne hat.Meistens musst du garkein schweres Körbchen dran hängen,da reicht schon ein 30gr und du spürst eine 60cm Barbe richtig gut!Klar an der Stipe ist es schon spannend weil du keine Schnur geben kannst aber das musst du manchmal!Also hat man an der Stippe mehr aussteiger!
Ich finde es an meiner Feeder richtig geil wenn eine 60cm Barben anfängt zu kämpfen,liegt wahrscheinlich auch an den Ruten die ihr benutzt?!
Ich benutze die Syntec von Browning!Ist 3.60 und hat ca. ein Wurfgewicht von 80gr(hatte aber schon über 100gr drann!)
Meine 2 ist die FeederPower von Comoran,ist auch 3.60 und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 150gr!
Schreibt doch mal rein was ihr für Ruten so benutzt#6


----------



## Welshunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

also mit ner 11m stippe kommste volle pulle in die strömung, dann musste auch tunken!
Mit ner ordentlichen stippe bockt  das ordentlich!
und glaub mir effektiver biste auf jeden fall weil du auf die entfernung das futter besser platzieren kannst!

Ich hab manchmal das problem das mir die haken aufbiegen aber ansonsten!
dann nehm ich stäkere wenn se in laune sind!

Wenn ich feeder dann Mit ner DAM Heavy Feeder Kremkus in 4,50m!
geiles Teil


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich benutz ne Spro Premium Power X Feeder H, 3,90 120g wg...klar die barben merkt man schon aber das is kein vergleich zu ner stippe find ich...


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Welshunter schrieb:
			
		

> also mit ner 11m stippe kommste volle pulle in die strömung, dann musste auch tunken!


Das kannst du aber nicht an jeder Stelle!An der Stelle wo ich hin gehe,muss man erst mal 10-12m ins Wasser schmeissen bis die Strömung kommt(ist aber keine Buhne dort!)
Naja ich bleib bei meiner Feeder,werde es aber auch mal mit der Stippe probieren.
Wie kann ich mir eigentlich so einen Gummizug selber ein bauen;+


----------



## Welshunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gummi wird von hinten eingeführt...dann mit nem konus befestigt und dan der spitze kommt ein verbindungsstück dran...habs beim angelladen machen lassen..freundlicherweise für umme!

Kostet so um die 10euro so ein gummipaket mit allem drum und dran!





Gruss


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Welshunter schrieb:
			
		

> Gummi wird von hinten eingeführt...dann mit nem konus befestigt und dan der spitze kommt ein verbindungsstück dran...habs beim angelladen machen lassen..freundlicherweise für umme!
> 
> Kostet so um die 10euro so ein gummipaket mit allem drum und dran!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss


Muss grad mal gucken ob ich überhaupt ne lange Stippe hab!Ich hab so viele weiss garnicht ob da eine ü 10m ist|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q mist mein Vater hat ja meine Letzte grosse Stippe einfach so verschenkt ohne mich zu fragen#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
Hab nur noch eine von 3m:r


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG & andere

Zu diesem Browning gummi, kann es sein das wenn man damit fischt, die bisse schwach oder garnicht mehr angezeigt werden? Und das die anschläge usw. derb abgefedert werden und nicht mehr richtig durchkommen??

Hab ihr keine verwicklungen??


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe nie verwicklungen und die Bisse erkenne ich genau so gut wie mit ohne!


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich war gestern Abend von 19.00 Uhr  bis 02.00 Uhr mit Boilies und Maden  auf Barben aus. Naja die  große Futteraktion  (10 KG Boilies  und 10  KG Futter) hatsich absolut nicht gelohnt. Ich  konnte nur zwei Brassen und ein  Rotauge auf  Maden,  und  einen Brassen auf  Boilie fangen. Vom Futter wurde viel Kleinfisch angelockt, mein Bruder fischte feiner als ich und konnte ca 15 Fische  bis 40cm fangen,  davon 3 Barben um die 20cm. Die Stelle ist zwar recht tief, allerdings ist dort weniger Strömung als ich dachte.


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Sigi

Gestern wars mit ordentlichen Fischen generell schlecht bei uns in der Gegend. Hab gar nix gefangen und ein paar andere Angler, die ich getroffen habe, auch nicht. So gesehen habt ihr tatsächlich ganz ordentlich gezogen!


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich konnte heute Morgen bzw.Nacht(2.00uhr) 2 Barben von 35cm fangen und eine Brasse die so um die 30cm hatte!


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War Samstag weg: N Kollege hat 3x Ü70cm Barben erwischt. Ich 10 Meter daneben keinen Biss#c  Tatort: Rhein Köder: Maden am Futterkorb


----------



## Karpfenchamp

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Menno ich will auch mal ne barbe fangen. Ich wohne zwar direkt an der Elbe aber in der Elbe gibt es nicht so viele Barben wie bei euch. War gestern mal "auf Barbe". Habe das so gemacht wie ihr: ´Habe unterhalb eines Wehres geangelt. Habe ín einen vorgebleiten Futterkorb sehr schweres Futter was sich erst am Grund auflöst gegeben und dann volle Pulle an den Wehrkessel geworfen. Die Rute war eine Medium Feeder bis 95g Wurfgewicht. Dann hatte ich in Dipp gedippte Wurmstücke an einem 18er Vorfach als Köder drann gemacht. Nach dem Wurf an die Strömung habe ich den Futterkorb ein bisschen am Grund rollen lassen und wenn er dann ne ruhigere Stelle an der Strömungskante erreicht hatte 3 Anhiebe gesetzt um das Futter aus dem Korb zu kriegen. Dann einfach Bügel zu und in den Halter gelegt und die Spitze beobachtet. Es gab zwar schöne bisse aber das waren jedes mal Brassen um die 35cm und ein Kaulbarsch war auch dabei. Naja hat leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## froggy31

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ dcpolo,  3 Barben über 70cm ?! Da hatte dein Kumpel aber extremes Glück und  bestimmt verdammt coole Drills . Hatte zwar schon viele Barben, aber bisher nur eine über 70 und da war ich froh die auch in den Kescher gekriegt zu haben.

gruß froggy


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nagelt mich nicht fest, kann sein, dass eine auch knapp an den 70cm vorbei geschrammt ist. Eine war aber deutlich drüber- Drills waren lang, hart und enorm cool|uhoh:


----------



## Karpfenchamp

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich bei meinem Barbenansitz falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@KC

das gewässer hat einen zu geringen bestand an barben???


----------



## Karpfenchamp

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @KC
> 
> das gewässer hat einen zu geringen bestand an barben???


 
kann sein denn es gibt keinen nennenswerten Bestand an Barben


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> Nagelt mich nicht fest, kann sein, dass eine auch knapp an den 70cm vorbei geschrammt ist. Eine war aber deutlich drüber- Drills waren lang, hart und enorm cool|uhoh:


Habt ihr sie nur geschätzt?Bei den Barben verschätzt man sich schnell hab bei meiner auch gedacht das sie aufjedanfall ü 70cm ist dabei war sie "nur" 63cm!


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@alleskönner:


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dcpolo 

täusch ich mich da oder sieht die wirklich schwer tot aus???


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Adrian: Du täuschst dich nicht. Und sie schmeckte geräuchert vorzüglich habe ich mir berichten lassen


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @dcpolo
> 
> täusch ich mich da oder sieht die wirklich schwer tot aus???


Ja und???Was ist schon dabei????
Aber was soll das Bild mir jetzt sagen?Ich weiss trotzdem nicht ob ihr die geschätzt habt oder nicht?:m
Ich find die schaut nicht wie 70 aus|kopfkrat,aber man kann sich ja immer mal irren#6


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Noch eine Frage.Darf man bei euch den Setzkecher benutzen?Sehe ihn nämlich auf dem Bild!?


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wir benutzen ihn einfach- auf eigenes Risiko!Und @alleskönner: Kuck mal die Hand vom Fänger. Mach das mal mit deiner (halt die so) und miss mal die Länge (ca.+/- 12cm bei mir) und rechne das mal auf den Fisch um. Er hatte ganz sicher 70cm. Du siehst auch schön, dass das eine alte Barbe ist, weil sie schon ein richtig dickes Kreuz bzw. einen Buckel hat.


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir benutzen ihn einfach- auf eigenes Risiko!Und @alleskönner: Kuck mal die Hand vom Fänger. Mach das mal mit deiner (halt die so) und miss mal die Länge (ca.+/- 12cm bei mir) und rechne das mal auf den Fisch um. Er hatte ganz sicher 70cm. Du siehst auch schön, dass das eine alte Barbe ist, weil sie schon ein richtig dickes Kreuz bzw. einen Buckel hat.


Gerade wegen der Hand macht es mich stutzich!Besonders wenn ich doch so einen grossen Fisch fange messe ich nach!.Aber ist doch egal,besser ist es halt immer genau zu messen.
Und ich war ja auch nicht dabei und hab sie gesehen,aber wie gesagt man verschätzt sich schnell!


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Gaber wie gesagt man verschätzt sich schnell!



vor allem, wenn man nur das Foto sieht


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem, wenn man nur das Foto sieht


jaja


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So Du Stänkerer: 71cm- habe ihn soeben gefragt-

Ausserdem: Wäre es meine Barbe, dann wäre es ja natrülich sie größer zu reden:m aber die von meinem Kollegen... Wobei ich (fast) nix gefangen habe...#d


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Warumm nicht gleich so:m.Bin halt im Board etwas vorsichtiger geworden was grössen und mängen angehtAber auf Fotos sehen die Fische sowieso immer kleiner aus!|supergri


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Größe und Mengen sind kein Board- Phänomen sondern eines der Angler an sich- das gute alte Angler- Latein|bla:


Jetzt ist es wohl erstmal wieder vorbei mit Fischen am Rhein- dank der BAyern- Schauer wird der Rhein derbe ansteigen:v


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo der Wasserstand ist jetzt bei 3.06m!Und er ist noch weiter am steigen!Werde nächste Zeit öfters mal wieder in den Puff gehen(Angeln!!)


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war eben angeln hab eine brasse,ein dickes rotauge und ne kleine barbe...hab noch ne größere ca.50-55cm verloren...
grad eben war noch en karpfenangler da der hat auf en boilie ne barbe von 74cm gefangen...


----------



## Lardivos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War getsern Nachtangeln an der Erft, wollte auf Aal gehen, doch mein Laubwurm wurde plötzlich Köder einer 47 cm Barbe. Sieht nett aus!


----------



## Karpfenchamp

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Werde nächste Zeit öfters mal wieder in den Puff gehen.


 
Hätte dich jetzt nicht schon jemand verpetzt dann würde ich es tun.  Aber man kann ja nicht doppelt nominiert werden. Naja dann nächstes mal wieder.:q


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

*push*
fängt keiner mehr Barben???Habe vorgestern 1 untermaßige gefangen und mein Kumpel eine von 56cm!


----------



## Don Pedro

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen in Heidelberg meine erste große Barbe erwischt: 72cm. Hat auf einen Mitwurmfetzen beim Feedern gebissen. War der einzige Fisch, den ich an dem Tag gesehen habe. Aber lieber einen richtigen Brecher mit ordentlichem Drill, als eine kleine Brasse nach der anderen.

Gruss,


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Don Pedro schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen in Heidelberg meine erste große Barbe erwischt: 72cm. Hat auf einen Mitwurmfetzen beim Feedern gebissen. War der einzige Fisch, den ich an dem Tag gesehen habe. Aber lieber einen richtigen Brecher mit ordentlichem Drill, als eine kleine Brasse nach der anderen.
> 
> Gruss,


Man kann es sich ja nicht immer aussuchen was man fängt


----------



## RUSSIA-4-EVER

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo!


----------



## RUSSIA-4-EVER

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

HALLO LEUDE!

Hab vor ner Woche an der MOsel ne 2,5 kg barbe gefangen und davor noch  eine 1 kg!:m<-------auf Maden, mit Futterkorb, Futter: Mosella Feeder medium.

RUSSIA-4-EVER|wavey:


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab gestern am Rhein eine Barbe von ca.40cm gefangen|supergri


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Barbenfänge waren aber schonmal besser oder?Irgendwie sind die Barben wieder wech oder nur noch ein paar da!Die letzten Barben die ich gefangen hatte waren 35cm klein!
Werde es später nochmal auf Barbe probieren!


----------



## Jägermeister14

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe letztes Wochenende mit meinem Kumpel ne 62 Barbe gefangen die ging ganz schön ab!!!

Gruß Jägermeister14


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG & andere
> 
> Zu diesem Browning gummi, kann es sein das wenn man damit fischt, die bisse schwach oder garnicht mehr angezeigt werden? Und das die anschläge usw. derb abgefedert werden und nicht mehr richtig durchkommen??
> 
> Hab ihr keine verwicklungen??


Hi Adi,
wirst keinen Unterschied bemerken. Es funktioniert alles wie gewohnt, nur mit weniger Aussteigern. Fische 10er Whiplash. Muss deshalb trotzdem noch aufpassen die Vorfächer nicht zu überlasten. Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht auf die Stroft GTM umsteige. Habe noch keine bessere (leider auch teure) Mono gefischt.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Hab mich schon gefragt wo du bist... 
Ich fische nicht so gerne mit Geflochtener Schnur, hab ne 22er mono drauf, das einzigst gute an der gefl. ist das bei wind kein so großer schnurbogen entsteht, und auch jeder biss gut angezeigt wird...aber mir sind die aussteiger und abrisse zu hoch...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So Jungs,
Urlaub is rum und es kann wieder losgehen . Habe mir mal durchgelesen was hier so abging und muss sagen es wurden eigentlich doch viele Barben gefangen (dafür das es so warm war). Brutale Fische von Uschi und Mann . 
Glaube dem Kollegen mit dem Bild schon das es ne 70iger ist, unsere fast 70iger sehen auf Bildern genauso aus. Sigi hat mir aber was ähnliches gemailt und gemeint er würde nen Bessen fressen, wenn die Platz 1 Barbe 12Pfd hätte. Sehe es genauso wie er aber schaut selber mal nach und bildet euch ne Meinung http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/barbe.php . Besonders witzig wenn ich mir zum Vergleich die Nr.2 anschaue, die ja bald doppelt so gross ist. Das die Jungs sowas nicht besser bewertung und ins Web stellen schnalle ich nicht?
Morgen werden Sigi und ich mal wieder versuchen was zu reissen. Denke der Pegel von 2,75m bei Mainz ist ideal. Wetterumschwung bzw. Wirkung bleibt abzuwarten. Bin auf alle Fälle heiss .

P.S.: Was macht eigentlich der Hasi? Hätte ihn ja gerne zur Volksbelustigung mitgenommen, aber antwortet nicht auf SMS???????


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Hab mich schon gefragt wo du bist...
> Ich fische nicht so gerne mit Geflochtener Schnur, hab ne 22er mono drauf, das einzigst gute an der gefl. ist das bei wind kein so großer schnurbogen entsteht, und auch jeder biss gut angezeigt wird...aber mir sind die aussteiger und abrisse zu hoch...


 
Komisch das fragt mich die Freundin auch immer wenn ich mit den Jungs tanken war:q 
Denke Du hast recht mit deiner Meinung zur Geflochtenen. Hatte vorher ne mittelmässige Mono und dementsprechend viele Wurfverluste. Bin dann umgestiegen und hatte dann viele Fischverluste durch Vorfachbruch (auch noch einige mit Gummi). Mit der Stroft sollte es aber jetzt gehen (war ja nur noch 1mal mit der neuen Vorfachschnur und kann noch so viel sagen). Wenn nicht, dann wird wie gesagt auf die 22er oder 25er Stroft als Hauptschnur gewechselt. Ist halt ein brutaler Preis für 25m 3€ zu legen, aber nichts im Vergleich zu dem was wir an Futter usw. bezahlen. Und wenn ich damit meinem Ziel fast keinen Fisch mehr zu versemmeln näher komme gut angelegt#6


----------



## zander55

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War eben am Rhein bei Krefeld Feedern. 
Habe mal eine neue Stelle angetestet. Allerdings lief es nicht so toll.
Konnte 2 Barben von 27cm und 46cm, eine Brasse, einen Gründling und einige Rotaugen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab mal in "meinem" Angelladen nachgefragt, ob die ne dehnungsarme mono zum Feedern haben, der hat von nicht anderes gesprochen als von der Stroft, hab hier auch 3 Spulen voll mit Stroft...ist so ziemlich die beste mono die ich hab...


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

sag mir mal was du von der Cherrywood hälst...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> sag mir mal was du von der Cherrywood hälst...


sigi fischt zwei. ist ne klasse rute. mir aber für unsere einsätze zu hart. komme mit der browning syntec xxl ganz gut zurecht. musst halt wissen ob körbe über 200g nötig sind?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nein, eigentlich nicht, bei uns ist der durschnitt zwischen 100-140g nur bei der Rute muss ich mir nicht die ganze zeit gedanken machen beim werfen....Meine Spro hat nur 120g und das sind entschieden zu wenig!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, eigentlich nicht, bei uns ist der durschnitt zwischen 100-140g nur bei der Rute muss ich mir nicht die ganze zeit gedanken machen beim werfen....Meine Spro hat nur 120g und das sind entschieden zu wenig!


Dann machste es am besten folgendermassen. Keine Gedanken beim Werfen machen und wenn sie Dir abbricht kaufste Dir halt ne andere. Aber denke es ist mehr ein Problem deinerseits als das der Rute. Fühlt sich halt nie klasse an schwere Körbe zu werfen. Bei der Cherry weisste zwar das die Rute hält, aber dann reisst vielleicht die Schnur#q. Also einfach weiter so


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na gut, dann werd ich mal warten und weiter Angeln...Wird sich dann bestimmt irgendwann von alleine regeln 
Spätestens wenn's "PEEENG" macht...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sigi und ich waren heute ja wie gesagt am Start und waren schon vor der Dämmerung draussen. Als man was sehen konnte fütterte ich erst Mal 10 Körbe vor (Hasi würde wieder denken ich hätte den Haken vergessen) und bestückte dann die Ruten mit Madenbündel. Dauerte keine 15Minuten bis ein Rotauge und eine Barbe von 53cm hingen. Ab dann bissen (ich fischte auf 2 Distanzen) die Fische nur noch ca 10m entfernt (andere Rute doppelte Distanz). Waren ca 8. Mega-Brassen, kleine Nasen und noch 2 Barben von 57 und 59cm. Vorfächer halten super und es ist nur ein Brassen ausgestiegen. Fehlbisse gab es von meiner Seite nur 2, was aber wohl nicht abzustellen sein wird. Hatte die Rute dann jeweils noch paar Minuten liegen lassen und konnte dann in beiden Fällen noch was landen.

Timo hatte eine kleinere von ca.40cm und ebenfalls einen oder mehrere? Mega-Brassen und Nasen. War aber nicht ganz so sein Tag, da er sich von dem Endplatz wohl mehr versprochen hatte (ist ja bei uns immer ein ganz grosses Thema seit Hasi mit uns geht).|kopfkrat

Auffällig war wie dick die Barben gegen sonst waren (ist auf dem einen Bild ganz gut zu sehen) und wie extrem kampfstark . Obwohl es noch keine wirklich Dicken waren machte es doch schon Mühe sie rauszuholen. Hatten wirklich Spass heute. Denke jetzt ist entgegen anderer Meinungen schon ne ganz gute Zeit für Barben.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann werd ich mal warten und weiter Angeln...Wird sich dann bestimmt irgendwann von alleine regeln
> Spätestens wenn's "PEEENG" macht...


Achja das passiert übrigens bei der Cherry auch mit weniger Körbchengewicht. Sigi hat sich beim auswerfen auch schon Mal über das knacken gewundert |bla:


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Achja das passiert übrigens bei der Cherry auch mit weniger Körbchengewicht. Sigi hat sich beim auswerfen auch schon Mal über das knacken gewundert |bla:




Falsch, falsch !!! Damals hatte sich  beim Körbchenfüllen die Hauptschnur um die Spitze gewickelt, als  ich dann an der Rolle drehte um Schnur  aufzunehmen  hat es geknackt.  Lag also eher an mir  als an der Rute. Mit der Cerrywood lassen sich halt auch mal überdimensional große  Futterkörbe  auswerfen.  Es  geht beim Wurfgewicht ja nicht immer nur um  das Gewicht des  Bleis, man müsste spaßeshalber  mal  einen  gefüllten 120g Korb wiegen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Siehste, so entstehen Gerüchte .


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

*ACHTUNG ES GEHT WIEDER LOS!!!:* Habe gerade ganz frisch ne E-Mail von einem gewissen Hasi Kaputtnick reinbekommen. Er war wohl im Urlaub und hat einiges zu berichten. Gehört zwar nicht hierher, aber wenns uns ein Lachen abringen kann warum nicht?
Lege hier schon mal was vor. Er wird dazu sicherlich bald was berichten...


O-TEXT von Herr Kaputtnick:
Das wieder was passiert ist, siekhst du auf diesem Bild. Meine Frau hat einen schönen Dorsch gefangen und ich habe ihn im Boot abgeschlagen, dabei an der Reißleine hängen geblieben und die Weste löste natürlich aus. Auf dem Boot keine Kamera und das Bild nachträglich geschossen.


|supergri  :m |bla: #q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dann mußt du auch mal das Bild zeigen!!!! So eine Sch....#q


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ohohoh....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Verpflegung war einfach abwechslungsreich und sehr Proteinhaltig! 


Aber das ist ja hier der Barbenflüsterer@MG


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi:
Das ist keine Rettungsweste sondern ein Bellyboot 

Bein Film Ballermann 6 mit Tom Gerhard haben se doch auch aus Spass die Westen im Flieger aufgepumpt. Schätze mal es gibt noch mehr Parallelen zum Film oder?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @Hasi:
> Das ist keine Rettungsweste sondern ein Bellyboot
> 
> Bein Film Ballermann 6 mit Tom Gerhard haben se doch auch aus Spass die Westen im Flieger aufgepumpt. Schätze mal es gibt noch mehr Parallelen zum Film oder?


 
Ne, ne mein Freund. Siehst du auf dem Bild links die Patrone??? Das Ding kostet 16 Öken, zu teuer für nur Spass!!#q #6 Aber beim nächsten mal passe ich auf, nur ohne geht nicht.#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So jetzt wieder zu den Barben:
Dann mache ich Dir ein Angebot, welches Du kaum abschlagen kannst. Samstag Nachmittag Barbenangeln vom Feinsten (wie Du immer sagst). Und das Beste: Darfst stromab sitzen . Sigi kann nicht.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt wieder zu den Barben:
> Dann mache ich Dir ein Angebot, welches Du kaum abschlagen kannst. Samstag Nachmittag Barbenangeln vom Feinsten (wie Du immer sagst). Und das Beste: Darfst stromab sitzen . Sigi kann nicht.


 

Also ich bin nicht abgeneigt. Das Wetter spielt ne Rolle. Bis jetzt liegt nichts an. Stromab????? was ist das und wie macht man das???;+ Ist einfach nur schon zu lange her!!:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Stromab ist wenn Du am Rhein hockst und einer mit ner Rettungsweste an Dir vorbeitreibt. Zuvor hat dieser Kollege noch oberhalb von Dir gesessen.|supergri


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute mit MG von 16.30 bis 19.45  in Schierstein neue neue  Stelle getestet, mit  den Barben war es nicht so dolle, Jens hat  einen kleine gefangen. Aber viel  Riesenrotaugen haben die Madenbündel  genommen. Einige Bresen waren auch noch dabei, einen von geschätzt mindestens 6 Pfund konnte ich landen, was für ein Klotz. Zum grönenden Abschluß hat dann doch noch ne Starke Barbe auf meinen Käsewürfel  gebissen, aber das Kräftemessen  hab ich leider schnell verlohren, da  ich doch  etwas zu hart ran gegangen bin. Aber WEIßT DU (Insider) , beim nächsten  mal drill ich wieder vorsichtiger.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meinst Du etwa den schwarzhaarigen Jungen der der jeden Satz mehrfach mit dieser Phrase aufpeppte, um seine superintelligente Begleitung rumzukriegen?
Schade das die Käsebarbe abgehauen ist, wäre sicher ne Gute gewesen (Merke: Sind immer die Dicken!).
Sollten noch mal nen Versuch etwas weiter abwärts in der härteren Strömung wagen.


P.S.:Klasse war auch die eine Welle, welche mir nen nassen A.... beschert hat


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|supergri  stimmt, die geile Welle die dir nen Einlauf verpasst hat, wollt ich doch glatt unterschlagen. Die hätte eigentlich nur noch Hasi toppen können  |supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Sigi: Weisst ja wie es ist. Mal gewinnen und mal (ne Barbe) verlieren


----------



## zander55

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War eben mal am Rhein bei Krefeld, ne Runde Feedern und konnte in knapp 2 Stunden Angelzeit eine Barbe von 64 cm, einige Rotaugen und 2 Gründlinge fangen. Köder waren Madenbündel aus 4-6 Maden.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Zander: Wie tief ist denn die Angelstelle und welche Strömungsstärke liegt da vor?

Da fällt mir ein morgen solls ja uch mal wieder als Trio losgehen. Bin zwar durch das Barschtwistern jetzt total bissverwöhnt, aber wenn ich halb so viele Barben fange wäre es auch schon ok


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Barschtwistern?? erzähl....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: Naja irgendwann wäre es ja eh rausgekommen. Sind eigentlich Raubfischfuzzies und manchmal gehts dann halt doch auf die Räuber. Barben haben sich aber das letzte Jahr zum absoluten Bringer meinerseits entwickelt, da es hier mit Räubern nicht so prall ist. Deswegen ja auch der Hechttrip nach Schweden im nächsten Frühjahr. Barsche befische ich sehr gern mit kleinen Kopytos und fange lustigerweise mehr Zander und Hechte auf den feinen Kram als wenn ich dicke Shads benutze .

Aber nun zu den Barben. Hasi hat als Stimmungsbremse für morgen abgesagt, weil seine selbige am Auto im Eimer ist. Timo will die Rechnung mit der Käsebarbe machen und demnach fahren wir noch mal an die letzt beharkte Stelle, setzen uns aber ins harte Wasser. In seiner SMS stand was er fischt nicht mehr mit Maden und will mit Heilbuttpel. angreifen. Denke er könnte damit Erfolg haben. Allerdings vermute ich das die Teile erst im kalten Wasser richtig gut gehen. Mal sehen was geht


----------



## zander55

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim:
Die Stelle war bei jetzigen Wasserstand ungefähr 3,5 m Tief. Die Strömung was so stark, das ein 100 g Futterkorb an 23er Hauptschnur, gerade liegen blieb.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ist das ein bereich wo immer welche gefangen werden, oder eher selten? bei uns haben wir plätze, die einfach keine barben bringen. dafür jedoch andere fischarten z.b. nasen und alande doch auch keine brassen und rotaugen usw. warum das so ist?????? strecken sind sich meist ähnlich, aber fische sehen da wohl eher den unterschied


----------



## zander55

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

An der Stelle werden regelmäßig Barben gefangen! 
Ist wohl eine gute Allround-Stelle, denn auch Rotaugen, Brassen und Nasen gehen regelmäßig an den Haken.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Allround war heute beí uns nix. Timo schob mit Käse und Heilbutt den Offenbacher. Dank Madelbündel fing ich grosse Brassen und Rotaugen. Leider von den Barben keine Spur. Ist im Moment nicht so einfach ohne an die bekannten und stark frequentierten Stellen zu gehen.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Servus,

ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel mit der Feederute am Rhein bei Rheindürkheim. Dort gab's ein paar schöne Barben der Kaliber 45 bis 65cm sowie etliche kleinere. Dazu noch als "Beifang" ein paar dicke Brassen, zwei Rotaugen jenseits der 40cm und zwei Nasen.

Insgesamt ein gelungener Tag mit hübschem Sonnenbrand auf den Unterarmen ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fisheye_67: Meinen Glückwunsch!! Was machen die Aale und die Zander???


@MG: Hast du Siggi wieder gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt?? Siggi sass bestimmt Strom aufwärts??? Das du auch immer so gemein sein mußt!!#d 

@Siggi: Beim nächsten mal werden wir MG mal zeigen wie die dicken Barben gezogen werden!! Ich schlage vor, dass du dann mal die Hölzchen vorbereitest und wir ziehen dann die Platznummern#6 Ich habe das Gefühl, dass MG einen Trick hat, der Schlingel!!|kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Da Du ja nicht genau weisst was stromauf ist, saß er wenn die Strömung von links kommt auf meiner rechten Seite (werde langsam altersmilde und vergebe die guten Plätze anderen).
Werde nächsten Sonntag wieder auf Barben gehen. Siggi ist nicht da, da er Hechte am Möhnesee ziehen will. Also teilen sich die Barben entweder uaf uns 2 auf, oder ich räum mal alleine ab . Kann so ja nicht weitergehn


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DH oder "Hasi": Na, die Aale & Zander haben wir in Ruhe gelassen und uns eher auf Barben und Co. konzentiert ... waren übrigens dort wo wir zwei es schon mal versucht hatten, nur eben etwas erfolgreicher 

@MainzGonsenheim: Noch Lust auf einen Mitstreiter um die grösste Barbe am Sonntag?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @Hasi: Da Du ja nicht genau weisst was stromauf ist, saß er wenn die Strömung von links kommt auf meiner rechten Seite (werde langsam altersmilde und vergebe die guten Plätze anderen).
> Werde nächsten Sonntag wieder auf Barben gehen. Siggi ist nicht da, da er Hechte am Möhnesee ziehen will. Also teilen sich die Barben entweder uaf uns 2 auf, oder ich räum mal alleine ab . Kann so ja nicht weitergehn


 
Es kommt natürlich darauf an, auf welcher Seite des Flusses dú sitzt!!! Hechte fischen??? Wie langweilig! Nicht das er die Herausforderung scheut??? Komme am Freitag von der Reise zurück und dann werde ich entscheiden und sehen ob ich kann! Mein Auto habe ich heute abgeholt#q , das läuft dann bestimmt noch am Wochenende!|uhoh:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: prinzipiell habe ich da nichts dagegen, wenn du nerven genug für hasi hast? könnte aber auch sein, dass wir dann eh nur zu zweit sind weil seine karre wieder im eimer ist 
ist 7 uhr zu früh?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> @DH oder "Hasi": Na, die Aale & Zander haben wir in Ruhe gelassen und uns eher auf Barben und Co. konzentiert ... waren übrigens dort wo wir zwei es schon mal versucht hatten, nur eben etwas erfolgreicher
> 
> @MainzGonsenheim: Noch Lust auf einen Mitstreiter um die grösste Barbe am Sonntag?


 
Diese Stelle war echt klasse. Sieht es da noch genauso aus oder hat die Strömung das Flussbett schon verändert?? 
Wenn du am Sonntag mit MG auf Barbe willst, dann lausch dir mal die Tricks;+  ab die er uns nicht zeigen will!!!#c #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @fish: prinzipiell habe ich da nichts dagegen, wenn du nerven genug für hasi hast? könnte aber auch sein, dass wir dann eh nur zu zweit sind weil seine karre wieder im eimer ist
> ist 7 uhr zu früh?[/QUOTE
> 
> Karre wird anders geschrieben!!! ---"Rüsselsheimer" mein Freund!! Nerven??? Die habe ich ja wohl schon bewiesen indem ich mit dir fischen war. Da wir beide sehr Nervenstark sind ist es dadurch zu erklären dass die Fänge so überdurchschnittlich gut sind!!!|kopfkrat :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Is ja gut ich verrate euch den Trick: Die Schnur muss nass sein  Ja,ja is von den Profi Blinkern geklaut ich weiss. 
Hasi kann mich ja dann abholen mit den neuen Bremsen . Möchte aber wie gesagt nur an ne Top Stelle, da was gehen soll. Falls eure Stelle nicht so sicher, dann verkaufe ich Platzkarten für meine


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Ich HABE Hasi schon mal in Aktion gesehen.... von daher kein Problem  Die Uhrzeit ist völlig OK!

@DH: Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder an Deiner Kiste kaputt? Das hatten wir doch erst! Kupplung war's glaube ich, oder? Anschliessend hast Du ja dann ohne Karte die grosse Hessen-Rundfahrt gemacht 
Die Stelle ist noch genau so, nur eben ziemlich wenig Wasser, dafür aber teilweise schöne Kiesbänke!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hasi flennt immer rum das Auto wäre so mies, dabei hat es ohne grössere Mucken schon 360TKM drauf. Gleich jammert er wieder rum die Neuen sind so teuer.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Hasi flennt immer rum das Auto wäre so mies, dabei hat es ohne grössere Mucken schon 360TKM drauf. Gleich jammert er wieder rum die Neuen sind so teuer.


 
*Die Neuen sind aber auch teuer!!!#q |uhoh: *
Dieses Mal waren es die Bremsbacken der Handbremse. Belege waren wie neu, nur haben sie nicht mehr auf den Backen gehalten!!:q 
Wenn ich mal groß bin, dann kaufe ich mir ein richtiges Auto!!!!|wavey:


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bestimmt abgerostet weil Du so wenig bremst! Muss mehr Handbremswendungen machen, dann halten auch die Beläge ....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Ich habe kein Geld für ein neues Auto, brauche alles für Futter, Ruten, Rollen, Boot, und so weiter. Die Barben sind im letzten Jahr deshalb so gewachsen, weil wir schon Tonnen von Futter in den Rhein gefeuert haben.|wavey: und bald sind sie reif!! Ich sage nur Ü70|supergri


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte aber wie gesagt nur an ne Top Stelle, da was gehen soll. Falls eure Stelle nicht so sicher, dann verkaufe ich Platzkarten für meine


 
In Sachen der Angelstelle bin ich flexibel, in wie weit das bei mir eine "Top-Stelle" mag ich nicht zu beurteilen - ich möchte hinterher nicht gesteinigt werden ... Schlage also vor, das wir uns bei Dir in/um Mainz treffen, ist dann für Hasi's neue Bremsen nicht so weit (falls wieder was abrostet)


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Steinigen kann am Rhein bei den Klamotten echt sch... sein!!! 

Ich muß ja immer meinen Bewährungshelfer MG fragen, ob ich an den Rhein darf. Das ist ja bei Mainz alles MG Privatgewässer!!;+ Der schleudert die Erlaubnisscheine auch nicht so raus!! 
@fisheye: Ich wundere mich nur, dass er dich so eingeladen hat. Die Rechnung bekommst du dann bestimmt später.|uhoh:


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Neuen sind aber auch teuer!!!#q |uhoh: *
> Dieses Mal waren es die Bremsbacken der Handbremse. Belege waren wie neu, nur haben sie nicht mehr auf den Backen gehalten!!:q
> Wenn ich mal groß bin, dann kaufe ich mir ein richtiges Auto!!!!|wavey:



meinst du echt, du wirst noch mal  groß?   #d


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: er wird zumindest noch mal reich. reich an armut (jedoch nicht an wissen)
@hasi: wenn du richtig füttern würdest, würde auch mal öfter was beissen 
@fish: also gehen wir an meinen rhein. rest wird per email ausgemacht.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

achja habe nen bericht vom anderen gott (also nicht mir ) gelesen. schlögel meint man müsse 2 Liter Maden in die Gefriertruhe und diese dann ins Futter mischen plus 1 Liter lebender. Soll dann hämmern wie verrückt (natürlich auch im Geldbeutel). Vielleicht kanns ja mal einer probieren und mir sagen ob es wirklich der Reisser ist???


----------



## Chani04

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Leute....

Mein Mann und ich haben uns letzte Woche weil wir zu Besuch bei seiner Schwester waren für eine Stunde an den Rhein gesetzt mehr Zeit war leider nicht....#q 
Und soll ich Euch mal was sagen wir kamen gar nicht mehr zum Rauchen....|rolleyes 
Also was da los war frag mich nicht...;+ 
Wir haben an einem steinigem Grund geangelt so das mein Mann sogar nur mit einer Rute geangelt hat....|kopfkrat 
Wir hatten in dieser einen Stunde 8 Fische davon 4 schöne Barben....
Masse waren: 45/52/63/68....
Alle auf Maden....
Also da war ja mal echt der Teufel los....
Sie mussten aber alle wieder rein um jeweils dem Größten Familienmitglied zu sagen das sie mal bei uns an die Angel kommen sollen.....
Wollte ich nur mal so erzählen....
Gruß#h 
Germaine


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @fish: also gehen wir an meinen rhein. rest wird per email ausgemacht.


 
is recht ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Chani: Also auch dir und deinem Mann meinen Glückwunsch!!!#6 So war mein erster Tag am Rhein auch gewesen, viel Fisch!!!

@MG: Das mit den gefrorenen Maden ist doch schon ein alter Hut und du hättest es längst ausprobieren können, du Geizhals!! Dein Hobby ist dir wohl nichts mehr wert???;+ |supergri Ich habe gelesen, dass man die Maden auch Gelb Schwarz anmalen kann. Die Ringe dürfen aber nicht die Breite von 0,04mm überschreiten sonst sehen sie aus wie Bienen und die fressen die Barben nicht!#d (Pinkis sind also nicht geeignet)

@Sigi: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Ich wachse innerlich und vor allem dann, wenn wir MG mal so richtig in die Tasche stecken.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gelesen, dass man die Maden auch Gelb Schwarz anmalen kann. Die Ringe dürfen aber nicht die Breite von 0,04mm überschreiten sonst sehen sie aus wie Bienen und die fressen die Barben nicht!#d (Pinkis sind also nicht geeignet)


 
Gute Idee! Ich nehme auch ein welche - malst Du mir für Sonntag ein paar an?So'n halber Liter dürfte reichen denke ich.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee! Ich nehme auch ein welche - malst Du mir für Sonntag ein paar an?So'n halber Liter dürfte reichen denke ich.


 
Kein Problem! Soll ich noch Holo-Augen drauf kleben?? Schreib mir mal dann die Augenfarbe!
Wenn ich am Sonntag kann, dann wird es lustig.

@MG: Kannst du dann kurzfristig Maden für mich besorgen? Ich kann dir erst am Freitag bescheid sagen! Schick mal ne SMS oder so! Danke! (kümmer dich als Bewährungshelfer)


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nee, nee lass ma', anmalen reicht! Hinterher wirst Du nicht fertig und ich habe keine Maden!

Wovon hängt das bei Dir am Sonntag ab?


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich komm gerade vom Angeln am Rhein und konnte einige kleine Barben fangen und 2 grosse haben mir fast vorm Keschern das Vorfach gesprengt


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Chani04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute....
> 
> Mein Mann und ich haben uns letzte Woche weil wir zu Besuch bei seiner Schwester waren für eine Stunde an den Rhein gesetzt mehr Zeit war leider nicht....#q
> Und soll ich Euch mal was sagen wir kamen gar nicht mehr zum Rauchen....|rolleyes
> Also was da los war frag mich nicht...;+
> Wir haben an einem steinigem Grund geangelt so das mein Mann sogar nur mit einer Rute geangelt hat....|kopfkrat
> Wir hatten in dieser einen Stunde 8 Fische davon 4 schöne Barben....
> Masse waren: 45/52/63/68....
> Alle auf Maden....
> Also da war ja mal echt der Teufel los....
> Sie mussten aber alle wieder rein um jeweils dem Größten Familienmitglied zu sagen das sie mal bei uns an die Angel kommen sollen.....
> Wollte ich nur mal so erzählen....
> Gruß#h
> Germaine



Hi Chani,
sowas kommt ja immer mal wieder vor. Hatte sowas mal im Januar bei nem 3 Std Ansitz. Denkst dann ich weiss jetzt genau wie es geht und morgen zieh ich wieder 15 STück. Was dann nächstes Mal passiert ist ja dann wohl klar |bla:. Man muss sowas ausnutzen und sich freuen das der Zeitpunkt und Stelle mal gestimmt haben (beim Barschangeln ist sowas auch manchmal so).
P.S.:Solltest den Ansatz Dir das Rauchen abzugewöhnen vielleicht mal nutzen und fürs gesparte das mit den gefrorenen Maden mal testen |supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: Auf Hasi kannste dich nicht verlassen. Scheinbar schreibt er hier manchmal im Tran was hin und weiss es im Nachhinein nicht mehr. Fragte mich auch neulich mal ob die bestellten Sachen schon da wären, obwohl ich nix bestellt hab . SO isser halt.

@Könner: Wie gross sind die Vorfachsprenger denn gewesen?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @fish: Auf Hasi kannste dich nicht verlassen. Scheinbar schreibt er hier manchmal im Tran was hin und weiss es im Nachhinein nicht mehr. Fragte mich auch neulich mal ob die bestellten Sachen schon da wären, obwohl ich nix bestellt hab . SO isser halt.
> 
> @Könner: Wie gross sind die Vorfachsprenger denn gewesen?


 

So, ich bin wieder zu Hause. Mein lieber Freund, wer ist denn hier nun tranig???
Falls du dich erinnern kannst, haben wir mal wegen der super Vorfachschnur und auch Haken gesprochen. Du wolltest zu einen Dealer in der Nähe fahren und mir dann was mitbringen. Wie kann man in diesem Alter schon so vergesslich sein??
Ja nee is klar#c


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wenigstens komme ich zum ausgemachten Fischen und jammer nicht rum vonwegen Besuch . Werden Dir schon zeigen was zu verpassen ist


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

er  ist ja auch nicht  mehr der  Jüngste  |muahah:


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich weiß es nicht die hatten aber schon ordentlich grösse gehabt,konnte sie nämlich vom weiten schon gut an der Oberfläche sehen!Und ich konnte es natürlich an der Rute merken.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Alleskönner:

Mit welcher Vorfachstärke bist Du denn unterwegs? Ich angele am Rhein mit 18er Vorfach und habe eigentlich noch keine gröberen Probleme damit gehabt ...|kopfkrat


----------



## Alleskönner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> @Alleskönner:
> 
> Mit welcher Vorfachstärke bist Du denn unterwegs? Ich angele am Rhein mit 18er Vorfach und habe eigentlich noch keine gröberen Probleme damit gehabt ...|kopfkrat


Ich eigentlich auch nicht.Ich hatte nur irgendwie keine Lust gehabt mir selber eins zu binden(und die halten immer),da benutzte ich ein Brassenvorfach von Quantinum mit einem 12 Haken und ich glaube o.14 Schnur|supergriNaja nachdem mir 2 Fische abgerissen waren hatte es mich kaum gewundert warum sie abgerissen waren:m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dann ist es ja auch kein Wunder, dass die Vorfächer nicht halten.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Alleskönner

Das ist natürlich dumm


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,
werde öfter mal angeschrieben und nach diversen Erfahrungen gefragt. Habe hier mal was aus ner aktuellen Mail kopiert und geantwortet, da dies scheinbar für viele interessant ist. Eigentlich wollte noch auf Barsche twistern. Doch es regnet ja wie verrückt, also kann ich heute extra ausführlich antworten (bevor ich dann auch bei Regen gehe#q ).


>Wie war Deine Erfahrung mit Madenbündeln am Rhein und wieviel Maden nimmst 
> Du?
Maden haben Boilies im Vergleich immer geschlagen (selbst wenn man nur die Barben-Bisse gezählt hätte). Hatte das ne zeitlang mit Engländern welche hier gefischt haben durchgekaut und sie meinten wenn einige Tage richtig vorgefüttert würde, wären gute Erfolge möglich. Hörte jetzt gerade wieder aus sicherer Quelle von Barben bis 9Pfd. bei Boiliekollegen, welche allerdings in Rhein-Altarmen fischen. Interessant hier, dass sie NUR in der Dunkelheit fangen. Denke also wenn ich viel Zeit hätte und nicht immer nur max 4h angeln würde, wäre eine Futteraktion mit angeln in der Dunkelheit schon sinnvoll. Auf lange Sicht wären dann sicher auch Grossbarben am Start. Mit Maden (ich benutze immer min. 8Stck) werden zwar mehr gefangen, aber  im Schnitt sicher nicht die Klötzer (sagen wir über 6Pfd). Haben uns somit immer durch die kleineren geangelt. Im Winter war es weniger ein Problem, da wir fast nur über 50cm Barben hatten. Ein anderer Boilie-Kollege hatte schon Nächte am Rhein, wo er wegen den (wie er sagt) verdammten Barben nicht pennen konnte und morgens total fertig war. Er wiegt diese dann nicht, spricht aber von Barben welche man mit einer Hand nicht mehr packen kann (je nach Pranken sagen wir über 6Pfd). Geht also nicht am Nachtangeln vorbei und wir werden es jetzt ja bald angehen. Mal sehen was es bringt?

> Warum sind Bolies schlecht ? 
Habe die Frage eigentlich schon oben mitbeantwortet. Aber würde nicht sagen das sie schlecht sind. Frage ist: Sind Boilies besser als Pellets? Bei Kleinfischen wie Rotaugen sehe ich sogar keine andere Möglichkeit. An unseren Barbenstellen gibt es aber komischerweise sehr wenig andere Arten. Wenn dann Mörderbrassen, welche bei abkühlendem Wasser aber aus der Zone verschwinden.

> Welches Futter bevorzugst Du?
Mache daraus kein Hehl. Ist das 2010 von Angelsport Ofenloch (siehe Ebay). Ist zum Feedern eigentlich nicht so gut geeignet da es ein  Betonfutter für härteste Strömung ist, aber wenn die Konsistenz stimmt fängt es recht gut (Preis/Leistung ist ok). Manchmal mische ich ein Drittel Robinson Fertigmischung dazu, würde aber jetzt nicht behaupten das es dann viel besser oder schlechter beisst. Eigentlich sollte man ja auch Maden mit ins Futter machen. Mache das seit längerem nicht mehr und füttere dann meine Koi mit dem verbleibenden halben Liter (die beissen dann aber ganz gut |supergri ). Auch bei der Madengeschichte sehe ich keinen spürbaren Unterschied. Genauso wie den gekochten Hanf den ich anfangs immer reinmischte. 
Also was ist jetzt nötig und was Geldmacherei? Wenn ich was wirklich empfehlen kann, dann ein Flavour-Spray (meins ist würzig). Dies jedoch erst einsetzen wenn es wirklich nicht mehr beisst. Meist kann ich die Jungs dann doch noch mal an den Platz zurückziehen.  Die üblen Fresspausen (vermutlich warten wir dann auf nen neuen Schwarm) kann es aber auch nicht immer verhindern. 
Gehen ja öfter zu dritt fischen und komischerweise fange ich (egal ob Endplatz oder mittendrin) mit dem selben Futter meist mehr als die anderen Jungs. Will jetzt nicht den absoluten Barbengott raushängen lassen, aber es muss ja dann irgendwo einen Unterschied geben? Denke es liegt ganz einfach an meiner höheren Futterfrequenz und endlich perfekten Haken plus Vorfächern. Klar ist es stressig dauernd 2 Ruten rauszuwerfen obwohl nichts beisst. Würde ich aber gerade jetzt nicht weiterfüttern sinken die Chancen die Barben anzuziehen gegen Null. 2 Schiffe sind schon genug um den Platz leerzufegen und warum sollen die Fische sich dann dort noch versammeln?
Fazit: Eigenes Futter weiterverwenden (es sei denn es lockt nie Fische an) und grosse Körbe oft füllen. Sollte dann gut abgehen #6 


*Das WICHTIGSTE ist aber nach wie vor die Stelle! *
Habe gelernt nicht nach immer besseren Stellen zu suchen, wenn die sonst befischten Barben bringen. So verschwendet man nur kostbare Angelzeit und Lernzeit in einem vielleicht barbenfreien Bereich. Habe eigentlich nur 2 gute Plätze (einer für Sommer und einen für Winter). 

So hoffe Dir/Euch etwas mit meinen Ansichten geholfen zu haben. Vieles hatten wir hier ja schon, aber es sind halt wichtige fakten. Wäre schön wenn andere Kollegen (kannst Dich ja auch angesprochen fühlen) auch mal die Finger fliegen lassen könnten (nur über die Tasten versteht sich). Möchte mich schliesslich auch noch verbessern und das geht meist nur mit Erfahrung (auch wenn sie von anderen gemacht wurde). Es regnet kaum noch, also los die Barsche warten.

P.S.: Morgen geht es mit Fisheye los. Ist Premiere da ich ihn noch nicht live kenne und da beisst es ja bekanntlich besonders gut|kopfkrat


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

AHA! Entscheidene Tips für morgen vom Meista persönlich .... Wenn das mal kein Fehler war!  HASI! Guckst Du!!

Äh, wie jetzt "es regnet kaum noch" ? Bei uns ist der Regen seit heute morgen höchstens 'nen halbes Grad wärmer geworden! Wenn's so weiter regnet, werde ich mich morgen früh wohl erst mal einölen ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> AHA! Entscheidene Tips für morgen vom Meista persönlich .... Wenn das mal kein Fehler war!  HASI! Guckst Du!!
> 
> Äh, wie jetzt "es regnet kaum noch" ? Bei uns ist der Regen seit heute morgen höchstens 'nen halbes Grad wärmer geworden! Wenn's so weiter regnet, werde ich mich morgen früh wohl erst mal einölen ...



Von mir aus soll jeder seinen Fisch fangen, solange er halbwegs verdient ist . Der Hasi guckt höchstens mit seinen Bekannten ins Glas |supergri

Achja der Trip: 
Hat dann doch wieder ganz ordentlich angefangen was mich aber eher noch motiviert hatte (Stellen sind dann normalerweise alle frei). Habe auch neue "Freunde" kennengelernt. Und zwar sind es jetzt nicht mehr die Kanutrottel (ja es gibt auch Ausnahmen, sind aber relativ selten), sonder die Jungs von der DLRG. Meinten ich dürfte auf Privatgrund nicht fischen. Fragte ob die Uferböschung bzw. Steinschüttung mittlerweile privatisiert worden ist. Habe aber Vertändnis dafür gehabt, dass die keinen Bock auf Angler haben die alles einsauen. Er hatte zwar Verständnis, wollte aber keine Ausnahme machen. Fing ja toll an. Dann irgendwann wurde der Spinner von nem mittleren Rapfen genommen, was die Sonne doch etwas scheinen liess.
Hit war aber ein netter Kollege (kurz vorher kennengelernt), dem ich noch schnell ne Flasche Doppelkorn beim Penny holen sollte, obwohl daheim die Mutti wartet #d. Begründung: Wartet auf das Freiwerden einer Angelstelle|kopfkrat. Also musste er heute abend ohne Doppelkorn verbringen. Aber sach mal einer Angeln wäre langweilig |bla:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Übrigens sehe ich gerade das wir den Weissfisch-Thread fast am A.... bekommen haben. Früher waren immer 1000 Views Unterschied, jetzt sind wir fast dran . Denke es liegt grösstenteils an Hasi. Sonst würden die Jungs auch mal was schreiben und nicht nur über unseren Hasi-Goreng schmunzeln.
Aber auch Sigi bringt uns zum kichern. Ist ja bekanntlich heute zum Hechtfischen an den Möhnesee gefahren. Wobei fahren wohl übertrieben ist, wenn einer 7 Std für etwas über 300km braucht . Dann aber zur Belohnung gehört das im Moment nicht viel zu reissen ist. Er will aber sein ganzen anglerischen Können spielen lassen und wenigstens einen Offenbacher hinlegen (ob hier einer weiss was gemeint ist?).


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So war heute wie ausgemacht mit Fisheye am Start. Um es vorwegzunehmen, es war ein absoluten Hammer-Tag. Hatte selten bis noch nie so viel Fun beim Barbenangeln wie heute.

Fing mit nem nem gesprengten Vorfach nach nur 20 Minuten angeln an, weil Bremse zu war und ich nicht schnell genug an der Rute (geflochtene verzeiht auch hier keine Fehler). Dann schaute ich längere Zeit Fish beim Fangen zu (er soll seine Fänge separat beschreiben, da er noch länger da war). Anschliesend verlor ich die zweite mit offener Bremse da ich für Fish fotografierte und die Barbe mit dem Korb im Schlepptau über den Grund fegte bis dieses hängen blieb und das Vorfach damit killte. Soweit zu den negativen Seiten. 

Konnte mich dann bis auf 7 Barben bis 68cm steigern (keine unter 60cm). Es war bis auf die Größte jedesmal notwendig die Bremse nach dem Biss zu öffnen, da die Jungs sich beim Biss wohl umdrehten und stromab schossen. Bisse waren also kaum zu verschlafen :q. Ungewöhnlich wie viel Feuer die Burschen heute hatten, unsere Ruten wurden immer schön im Halbkreis gebogen. Spricht für Fish`s guten Geschmack das er ne Browning XXL fischt. Echt klasse das Teil#6

Waren auch ein paar kleine Nasen und die berüchtigten Mega-Brassen da, jedoch längst nicht in der Anzahl wie sonst. Barbenfischen pur also. Fish fing ungefähr genausoviel und noch eine schöne Nase welche ich gleich noch anhänge. 

 Was kann ich also von heute lernen?
1.Problem Schnurbruch bei Biss trotz gutem Vorfach. 
Werde mal wieder nen Versuch mit ner starken 25er Mono machen, da ich mehr Puffer für die Madenrute brauche. 2 verloren Fische sind zwei zu viel. Ausserdem Vorfach öfter checken. Habe ein Vorfach mit der Hand zerreisen können (bevor es ne Barbe für mich getan hätte), da es etwas durch Muscheln oder Steine aufgerauht war (vielleicht auch daher der erste verlorene Fisch). Die geflochtene werde ich nur noch bei Boilie oder Pellets nehmen, da ich dann ohnehin stärkeren Kram fischen will.
Fish merkte übrigens auch das die 18er Hauptschnur die bei ihm normal langt, hier bei uns nichts taugt. Er hatte zu viel Zeit durch verloren Körbe und anschließende Neumontage verloren. 

2.Problem Leichte Hänger, welche das Material bei Biss ebenfalls belasten
Zuerst zu weit druassen gefischt, daher grosse Drift des Körbchens. 8m weiter drinne lief es dann perfekt. Also nicht immer so weit rausballern und sich damit Probleme schaffen.

3. Problem: Fotos machen bzw Drillen.
Besser die 2te Rute reinholen, da die Barbe keinesfalls mit Korb im Schlepptau über den Grund fetzen darf (Hängergefahr).

4.Wenn es so gut läuft wie jetzt, wird es Zeit die eine Madenrute gegen Boilie auszutauschen, obwohl ich dann vermutlich die gleichen Fischgrössen in geringerer Stückzahl fange 

5. Weiterhin Fische durch direktes urinieren in den Strom anlocken. |bla: Jeder hat ja scheinbar so seine Masche, dies ist meine.

Werden sicher mal wieder zusammen gehen, dann aber länger und evtl. mal abends mit Boilie. Sind auf alle Fälle auf dem richtigen Weg #6



Hier Fish mit Fisch


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich kann MG nur beipflichten: Das war heute das ganz grosse Curling!

Nachdem auch mir die erste Barbe kurz nach dem Anbiss auschlitzte ging es eigentlich nur rund - ich kann mich nicht erinnern so viele grosse Barben hintereinander gefangen zu haben! Insgesamt waren es dann neun Stück zwischen 58 und 67cm, zum Teil richtig dicke fette Brummer, einer dieser Bollermänner ist mir leider im Drill durch Vorfachbruch verlustig gegangen. Wie schon von MG beschrieben, zogen diese Burschen jedesmal kräftig Schnur von der Rolle und liessen sich nur unter grossen Widerstand in der Kescher führen.

Dazu habe ich dann noch einige fette Brassen, 3 Nasen (von denen 2 Stck vom Kaliber 50 waren), einen Aland (sacht Meista MG ..?) sowie einen dicken Döbel erfolgreich auf's Ufer gelegt. 

Ich habe versuchsweise mal 2-3 Körbchen ohne Schnur ausgeworfen ... (ziiiinnng), brachte ausser verplemperter Zeit für die Neumontage keine nennenswerten Vorteile :q Insgesamt habe ich heute ziemlich viel neu montiert - mein Händler wird sich freuen. Ich werde dann wohl für's nächste Mal die 18er Schnur gegen eine etwas dickere, abriebfestere auswechseln.

Nachdem dann MG endlich aufgehört hat ständigt ins Wasser zu pissen und sich zum Emfang der Mittagsverpflegung in Richtung Heimat aufgemacht hat, habe ich noch zwei weitere XXL-Barben und eine der o.g. 50er Nasen gefangen.

Anbei MG mit Barbe(n)


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#6 @MG,Fish: Na meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Klasse Fische die ihr da gefangen habt. Das war bestimmt der Tag an dem man die Ü70 knacken konnte und MG haut ab??? Na ja, wenn ich die Futterschüssel sehe(kein Futter mehr) dann mußte er bestimmt auch.|uhoh:  Das Wasser sieht hoch aus und wie war die Strömung?? Habt ihr nur mit Maden gefischt oder mal was anderes an der zweiten Rute? Nächster Termin oder besser Versuch wird am nächsten Wochenende sein und ich hoffe da klappt es dann bei mir mal wieder! Fish: Hast reichlich Körbe gefüttert? Materialschlacht vom feinsten und Erfolg hattest du auch. Was willst du mehr? Also noch mal Glückwunsch. Klasse Fische, klasse Bilder!|wavey: #6


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nee, nee! Chefin hatte ihn zum Essen abgerufen - Futter war noch satt vorhanden! Ausserdem war seine Blase leer, er musst Heim zum nachfüllen - jetzt kennst Du also auch sein letztes grosses Geheimnis für den Erfolg 

Wasser und Strömung völlig OK - kein Problem. Die Barben stehen auf sehr Eisen und Bleihaltige Nahrung (besonders die Ü70!!), deshalb dachte ich, besser mal ein paar Körbchen reinschmeissen und so meine Erfolgsaussichten steigern - hat funktioniert!

Köder war bei beiden Made pur, allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob MG da nicht vorher auch noch drüber gepinkelt hat (saß zu weit weg) ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja, nee is klar!!!:g 

Heute in drei Wochen bin ich schon eine Nacht  an dei Küste und ich werde mir den Puckel krumm werfen. Da kann ich mich am Rhein schon mal warm machen. Ich habe so den Verdacht, dass ich (wenn ich kann) am Nnächsten Wochenende die richtig dicke Kampfbarbe fange. Das habe ich so im Gefühl! Ich muß nur mal noch mit MG sprechen, ob ich an die private Strecke darf.|uhoh:  Sonst ist alles klar!#6


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bestimmt darfst Du!

Musst nur am Vorabend so 5 - 7 ltr. Flüssigkeit trinken (genaue Menge & Zusammensetzung gibt Dir bestimmt MG), dann sollte es klappen ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Naja ich weiss nicht ob Du Erfolg mit Pippi-Locken hast. Bei Pygmäen kommt ja kaum was raus . Andererseits haste Dich ja heute auch wieder vorm Angeln verp....

@Fish:Habe mit dem Doppelkorn-Kollegen einen gehoben, daher die richtige Mischung . Hast übrigens vergessen zu schreiben, dass lauter Kinderpuppen an uns vorbeigetrieben sind. Scheinbar hat Hasi stromauf gespielt 


Übrigens war ich für die Wandervögel hinter mir echt ein Vorbildangler, da Barbe wegen der Schonzeit zurückgesetzt . Also Angler sind doch nicht alle so schlimm wie immer behauptet.
War übrigens mal mit Sigi dort und habe eine gefangen als paar Mädels (auch fast ü70 also Hasi-Zielgruppe) mir Beifall geklatscht haben.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Stimmt - die Puppen! Habe ich vor lauter Barben ganz vergessen ...

Die Schonzeit-Nummer war wirklich gut - habe ich bei meinem später aufgekreuztem Fachbesucher auch angewendet :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Verstehe auch nicht das die Barben das ganze Jahr geschützt werden müssen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe gerade die Ersatzspulen mit 25er Mono gefüllt und werde (falls ich vor der Arbeit noch Maden bekomme) morgen noch mal ne Aktion starten. Mit Boilie wird das allerdings noch nichts, da mir noch Teile fehlen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Vorfachwickler vom Bode der letzte Schrott sind. Teilweise haben diese schon aufgerauhte Stellen obwohl noch nie im Einsatz. Dann wundert man sich das selbst die gute Stroft schnell den Geist aufgibt . Prüft eure Vorfächer lieber auch mal bevor sie benutzt werden. Gespannt ob es wieder läuft bzw. ob es gut läuft?

@fish: Möchte auch paar Tipps von dem weisen Rentner bekommen. Welches Erkennungszeichen ist noch gleich zu tragen? Meine Du erzähltest was von nem 155g Krallenkorb welcher an ner Halskette zu hängen hat?:q

@Hasi: Du willst es einfach nicht wahr haben das es an der See keine Barben (zumindest nicht unsere) gibt. Bleib lieber hier und bringe uns zum lachen d.H. gehe einfach mit uns zum Fischen |bla:. Glaube so oft wie Du die Montserbarben schon fangen wolltest, würde dich der Fang einer solchen mittlerweile erschrecken


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG:Ich habe mittlerweile so etwa 30cm Aufwickler komplett aus so 'nem festen Schaumzeugs ohne irgendwelche Kanten, diese Kunststoffdinger habe ich alle schon vor einiger Zeit im gelben Sack der Wiederverwertung zugeführt....

Ja, genau! Krallenblei um den Hals und er wird kommen - Du wirst Ihn an seiner babyblauen Jacke erkennen.

Denkst Du dann morgen beim Fang der dicken Dinger an meinen 9er Hayabusa? Weisst ja, die Dinger sind knapp ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> @MG:Ich habe mittlerweile so etwa 30cm Aufwickler komplett aus so 'nem festen Schaumzeugs ohne irgendwelche Kanten, diese Kunststoffdinger habe ich alle schon vor einiger Zeit im gelben Sack der Wiederverwertung zugeführt....
> 
> Ja, genau! Krallenblei um den Hals und er wird kommen - Du wirst Ihn an seiner babyblauen Jacke erkennen.
> 
> Denkst Du dann morgen beim Fang der dicken Dinger an meinen 9er Hayabusa? Weisst ja, die Dinger sind knapp ...



Du schmeisst die Teile weg und bei Bode werden se verkauft :v

Ich werde mich in deinem Namen für die Tricks bedanken 

Ich brauch eh wieder Haken, bringe Dir dann mal welche mit. Aber nix Suzuki sondern Robinson #6


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Aber nur wenn diese von Robinson Crusoe handgeklöterten Haken genau so scharf sind wie meine Hadschibaschi aus Japan ...

Wer hat die Haken in der Umgebung?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur wenn diese von Robinson Crusoe handgeklöterten Haken genau so scharf sind wie meine Hadschibaschi aus Japan ...
> 
> Wer hat die Haken in der Umgebung?



Ein Händler hier im Ort. Sind aber ein duales System. Heisst kannst sie nur mit seinen Maden verwenden.
Aber im Ernst die Teile sind echt klasse. Häng halt mal die 2€ dran und check sie mal


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hmmm, die Maden kann ich ja an Hasi weiterverkaufen, der scheint ja damit immer knapp zu sein  Wie hoch war immer Dein Aufschlag? 200%? Nicht das ich Dir die Preise kaputt mache!

Ich glaube, ich fahre da mal bei Deinem Dealer vorbei und schaue sie mir an.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

:g @MG,Fish: Hi ihr Lästermäuler!:g 

Also mein Rekord steht bei 69cm lieber MG!!!!!!!:q :q :q :q Da mußt du erst mal ran!! 68 reichen einfach nicht 
Ich will als Nicht-Rheiner nun auch nicht vor den Ansässigen die Ü70 fangen, habe doch Anstand und will auch noch öfter mit euch zum träumen an den Rhein.:q So lange Ihr noch über Vorfächer, Futter und Haken spekuliert, ist für mich doch noch die Welt in Ordnung. Darüber mache ich mir keine Gedanken mehr, 25iger Fireline und ab in die Fluten:g 
Die reinen Futterkörbe füttern, mit Puppen spielen, in die Futterwanne pinkeln, den Rhein sauber machen und Fremdsprachen lernen hält eben vom eigentlichem Vorhaben ab. Ich zeige euch(vor allem MG) mal wie das gemacht wird. Einverstanden????:g |bla: 
Aber erst muß ich an die Ostsee mir den Wurfarm trainieren um mit meinen Barben dann fertig zu werden. Dafür müßt ihr Verständniss haben. #6 
So ihr Lieben, jetzt könnt ihr mal wieder ne Runde lästern! Macht einfach Spass dieser Erfahrungsaustausch#h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, die Maden kann ich ja an Hasi weiterverkaufen, der scheint ja damit immer knapp zu sein  Wie hoch war immer Dein Aufschlag? 200%? Nicht das ich Dir die Preise kaputt mache!
> 
> Ich glaube, ich fahre da mal bei Deinem Dealer vorbei und schaue sie mir an.


 
Ach so, kaufe einmal in Bad Camberg Maden und du bist ne arme Saauu! Mg macht gute Preise und vor allem wird er die alten Dinger immer bei mir los:g 
Die kann ich dann mit meiner Farbgebung nur noch aufpeppen!!!!
Das wars dann|muahah:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Wenn ich an deine Vorfachbruchserie in Ginsheim denke wäre es aber doch besser sich mal Gedanken darüber zu machen. Was nützt ne 25er Geflochtene (wer fischt den sowas?) wenn die Vorfächer nix halten? Übersetzt für Hasi: Was bringen 1000W in den Armen, wenn im Hirn kein Lämpchen angeht? . Besonders klasse sind die ewigen Androhungen, die mich immer wieder erschaudern lassen wie z.B. Ich zeig euch .......:q Ist so ne Art Selbstmotivation. 
Aber seit Hasi wieder schreibt, sind wir eiskalt am Weissfisch vorbeigezogen. Ist gut das wir ihn haben. Wenn er jetzt noch mit zum Sonntags-Fischen kommt ist alles wieder ok 

P.S.:69er haben wir ja alle gefangen, es geht um die 70plus .


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Wo war noch mal Ginsheim?? 
Also ich habe mit Vorfächern keine Probleme. Du versenkst bei weitem mehr!!! (wenn du welche ran machst)Ich fische auch keine Geflochtene als Hauptschnur, kannst du das nicht mehr sehen?? Geflochtene als Vorfach war mein Vorschlag! 
Habe heute bescheid bekommen, dass ich in der nächsten Woche an den Bodensee darf und da ich noch viel zu tun habe, kann ich wohl auch dieses Wochenende knicken. Komme dann am Freitag wieder und Sonntag fahre ich schon wieder für eine Woche nach Aachen. Aber dann, dann ist eine Woche Urlaub. Sachen aus dem Auto und die Angelsachen rein, dann gehts Nachts in Richtung Insel!!:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute wieder ganz grosses Fischen gewesen. War 3,5h und konnte die Traummarke von einer Barbe setzen . Das sie nur 40cm hatte und auch erst nach 2,5h blicken lies machte den Trip nicht besser. So unterschiedlich kann es in kürzester Zeit laufen. Ein Vater mit Sohn saß neben mir und wir teilten uns das Nichtsfangen. Kleines Highlight: Ein gassigeführter Hund hielt seine Rute für nen geeigneten Baum . Bevor jemand fragt ob ich auch wieder mit dem neuen U...-Lockstoff aufgezogen habe, kann ich nur sagen ja reichlich. Brachte aber auch nix. Beim Einpacken fing der Papi dann noch überraschend ne gute Barbe von ca.60. Hatte er aber auch verdient, da er den mitgebrachten Liter Futter komplett fürs Fischen geopfert hat .
Sag mal einer Barbenangeln wäre einfach.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> @MG: Wo war noch mal Ginsheim??
> Also ich habe mit Vorfächern keine Probleme. Du versenkst bei weitem mehr!!! (wenn du welche ran machst)Ich fische auch keine Geflochtene als Hauptschnur, kannst du das nicht mehr sehen?? Geflochtene als Vorfach war mein Vorschlag!
> Habe heute bescheid bekommen, dass ich in der nächsten Woche an den Bodensee darf und da ich noch viel zu tun habe, kann ich wohl auch dieses Wochenende knicken. Komme dann am Freitag wieder und Sonntag fahre ich schon wieder für eine Woche nach Aachen. Aber dann, dann ist eine Woche Urlaub. Sachen aus dem Auto und die Angelsachen rein, dann gehts Nachts in Richtung Insel!!:g


Dann war das bestimmt ein anderer Hasi in Sachen Ginsheim|kopfkrat
Sach ich doch bist reif für die Insel. Entschuldigung angenommen.Habe dich fürs Wochenende doch schon fest ausgeplant.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl ... Nach so 'ner Nummer vom Sonntag muss es auch solche Tage geben. Wenigstens hast Du 'ne Anstandsbarbe gefangen ...

Ich habe mir beim Bode 'nen neuen Lockstoff andrehen lassen - mal sehen wie der am Sonntag zieht. Meine Karre stinkt auf jedenfall jetzt schon....


----------



## naish

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi,

also ich war letzte woche mit peatzfischer am rhein bei düsseldorf, konnten eine 32 er und zum abschluss eine 60er barbe landen mit 2,5 kg. 

gruss naish marcel


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@naish: düsseldorf soll auch ganz gut abgehen meint ein kollege. fischt ihr mit boilie?

@fish: den besten lockstoff gibts umsonst, aber das hatten wir ja schon. habe trotz des letzten misserfolgs (ich schieb es einfach wie du empfohlen hast auf das stark gestiegene wasser) freitag und montag urlaub. wenn alles gut geht kann ich also 4mal rausgehen 

mein boilie-experte hatte mehr glück als ich. er fing zwei mittlere karpfen und (wie kann es auch anders sein) ne barbe von 3,8kg. wenn das so weiter gehen wir auch lieber offiziell auf karpfen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war heute einer draussen? wasser ist sehr stark gestiegen, glaub die steine sind weg? dennoch gehe ich morgen raus (erst noch schwere körbe kaufen), vorzeichen aber ja nicht so klasse. andererseits gehts ja kaum schlechter als neulich bei gutem wasserstand


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Habe gerade zufällig gesehen, dass du heute Geburtstag hast. Dann mal Glückwunsch von mir. Auf den Kommentar "weiter so" kannste aber von mir nicht hoffen .

Werde jetzt mal rausfahren. Problem wird aber der hohe Wasserstand sein (erst mal vom Sitzen her ). Habe ausserdem bei Hochwasser noch nie gut gefangen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Dari84 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> jeder redet von barben angeln.habe auch schon viele gefangen am rhein, aber bis jetzt jedesmal zurückgesetzt. die haben doch viele gräten oder??
> könnt ihr mir ein rezept verraten und die barben esbar und lecker zubereiten zu können.
> danke



denke schon das man die essen kann. aber grätenresistent musste schon sein. vielleicht gibt es bessere speisefische (obwohl, manche essen auch brassen)?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So wieder zurück. Bin heute dermassen platt, dass ich nach dem Bericht erst mal ne halbe Std pennen muss. 5,5h fischen mit 2 Feederruten ist nix für Weicheier. Hatte sich aber entgegen meiner Erwartung echt gelohnt. Konnte heute rekordverdächtige 12 Barben zwischen 58-68cm fangen (Brassen zum Glück nur 2). Da es so ne Menge ist, bin ich auch mit 3 Ausschlitzern halbwegs zufrieden. Haben interessanterweise in Schüben gebissen, nicht wie sonst üblich über die Angelzeit verteilt (naja die übliche Stunde Beisspause gab es auch heute wieder) . War richtig Arbeit, hat aber Megalaune gemacht. Bin jetzt allerdings etwas versaut was die Stückzahl angeht.

Erkenntnis 1ie 25er Mono als Hauptschnur ist echt Gold gegen die Whiplash. Konnte richtig Gas geben, ohne Angst ums Vorfach haben zu müssen. Werde also Whiplash ab jetzt nur noch mit Boilie und Pellets fischen. 

Erkenntnis 2: 80% aller Bisse kommen auf die Stromabrute (nach der Anzahl von Bissen kann man ja ruhig mal ne Statistik aufstellen).

Erkenntnis 3: Bisse kommen (fast) garantiert wenn ein Schiff vorbeifährt. Ein Trottel räumte mir sogar das Rod-Pod ab, da er wie gestört in 30m Entfernung vorbeiraste. Habe ihm natürlich mit diversen Handzeichen gezeigt was ich davon halte:q. Letztendlich hatte ich aber den grössere Schaden als er. Daoch was solls wenns ja ansonsten perfekt war

Bin jetzt so satt vom guten Ergebnis, dass die Zeit für eine Boilierute gekommen ist. Wird also evtl. morgen oder spätestens am Sonntag eingesetzt. Hoffe damit besser selektieren zu können. Die Umstände scheinen ja ok zu sein. Platz ist super und sie beissen wieder. Kann dann auch eher mal ne ruhige Kugel schieben und den Joggerinnen zusehen.

P.S.: Die Engländer haben Recht wenn sie sagen  der Herbst wäre die beste Jahreszeit für Barben. Also dann raus ans Wasser


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DH: Auch von mir dann mal Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag! Mit 42 wird's jetzt Zeit für die Ü70 Barbe ...|supergri


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> Habe ihm natürlich mit diversen Handzeichen gezeigt was ich davon halte.



Hahahahahaha


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na, da hab ich ja  hier richtig  was verpasst.
Am Möhnesee konnte ich gerade mal 6 Hechte bis  76cm landen,  und das an 4,5 Angeltagen. War für  Hecht wohl zu sonnig.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: Nee was verpasst hättest Du, wenn Du morgen nicht mitkommen würdest. Sind ja dann zu viert, da Hasi uns ja auch beehrt. Platzkarten gibt es morgen früh bei mir. Bitte die 15€ für die Tageskarte passend mitbringen, da ich kein Kleingeld habe.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wozu kaufe ich mir eigentlich 'ne Jahreskarte, wenn ich bei Dir auch schon wieder bezahlen muss? Diesmal hätte ich dann aber wenigsten mal 'nen Getränk oder ein paar Schnittchen gebracht.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu kaufe ich mir eigentlich 'ne Jahreskarte, wenn ich bei Dir auch schon wieder bezahlen muss? Diesmal hätte ich dann aber wenigsten mal 'nen Getränk oder ein paar Schnittchen gebracht.


Es besteht die Möglichkeit nix zu bezahlen und dafür an meinem Bau für Arbeitseinsätze zu schieben (jedoch nicht für Hasi, da er ein alter Kaputtnik ist).


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Es besteht die Möglichkeit nix zu bezahlen und dafür an meinem Bau für Arbeitseinsätze zu schieben (jedoch nicht für Hasi, da er ein alter Kaputtnik ist).


 
#6 Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht!!! Nicht so zimperlich!!

Da werden wir ja morgen die wahre Freude erleben. 

@Sigi! Morgen werden wir mal zeigen, was wir drauf haben. Auch wenn ich nach dem fischen hier wieder was anderes lesen kann. Das Risiko gehe ich natürlich ein.:g 

Der Rhein wird wohl um einige cm steigen, wenn vier mal eine Tonne Futter reinfliegt|rolleyes 

Na dann Petri Heil!!|wavey:


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich fütter morgen nicht, ich nehm freiwillig den Platz Strom ab, da kommtdann ja genug Futter vorbei.
Mal ehrlich, hab grad mein Futter mal nachgewogen, fütter immer 4 Kilo in drei Stunden. Jens willst du mir sagen, daß du mehr rein feuerst? Von wegen futterfaul, mußt dir nur mal vernüftige Körbe kaufen, und die Lockenwickler deiner Freundin zuhause lassen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: heute nehm ich weniger, da ich ja eine mit boilie fische. es sind ü brigens meine lockenwickler. brauch ich ja nicht mehr


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

ihr seid ja die reinste "Barben-Gang":m
Würde gerne mal mit euch fischen, das stelle ich mir lustig vor|supergri.
Habt ihr denn heute was gefangen? (Momentan sitzt ihr wohl gerade noch am Gefatter Rhein, und ich vorm PC...schlutz)



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Die Engländer haben Recht wenn sie sagen  der Herbst wäre die beste Jahreszeit für Barben. Also dann raus ans Wasser


Jo, ich glaube auch, dass der Spätsommer und Herbst die beste Zeit sind auf dicke Barben. Leider sitze ich hier in Göttingen und muss mich momentan mit dem bisschen Wasser zufrieden geben was hier so ist. Stellt euch das mal vor, die nennen hier die Leine einen Fluss|supergri Naja, zumindest gibt es dort schöne Bachforellen.
Hoffentlich kriege ich das im Oktober noch gebacken nach Kleve an den Rhein zu fahren und mal wieder auf Barben zuangeln.

Gruß
David


----------



## fisheye_67

*Hasi's Angelsschule!*

Das war heute Hasi's grosser Tag, dass muss man klar sagen! Nach kluger strategischer und zielsicherer Wahl des Kopfplatzes hat uns DH mit seiner 42-jährigen Erfahrung heute mal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt!

Bisschen neblig war's bei MG & Sigi:





Durch zahlreiche Tricks wie z.B. Fischen mit verkürzter Rute durch Abtrennen des Spitzenteils im Wurf konnte Hasi insgesamt 4 gute Barben landen  . Wir konnten nur Zuschauen und seine Kniffe der fachgerechten Landung mit kurzen Armen und kurzem Kescherstiel sowie des schonenden Zurücksetzen bestaunen. Durch sein Können und seinen blauen Trainingsanzug aus Ballon-Seide wurde Hasi oft mit einem Mitglied des Nationalkaders verwechselt und entsprechend häufig in Gespräche mit Fachbesuchern verwickelt  . Besser er als ich ....

DH beim Drill:





Hasi mit Barbe: (Hasi ist auf dem Bild oben)





Bis auf eine gute Barbe von MG hat der Rest ge-nullt. Ich selbst habe zwei Barben durch Vorfachbruch bzw. festklemmen des Futterkörbchens in der Schüttung verloren:c .


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,

das auf dem Bild ist ein wirklich schöner Fisch! Petri Heil!

Gruß
David


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin, moin!

soll lt. Hasi angeblich 68cm lang gewesen sein .... |supergri


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin!
> 
> soll lt. Hasi angeblich 68cm lang gewesen sein .... |supergri


 
@fish: Was heißt hier angeblich??|kopfkrat lesen kann ich doch noch!

Was soll ich sagen? Habe heute mal nur einen Bruchteil meines Könnens gezeigt.
Aber nun mal zum Ablauf des Tages: Nachdem mir von MG mein Platz zugewiesen wurde(natürlich Stromauf der Erste) dachte ich mir so, na gut, dann mache ich es eben heute hier. Ich hatte keinen Zweifel, dass ich heute mal gut dabei bin.:g 
MG konnte die erste schöne Barbe fangen, dass hat Ihm aber nicht viel genutzt. Habe extra für MG ein schönes Erinnerungsfoto geschossen und ich glaube nur er kann das deuten! Schau mal mein Freund:






Also vier Barben konnte ich landen und ein Rotauge. 
*NICHT EINEN FISCH VERLOREN!!!!!(kurze Info an die Vorfach- und Hakenexperten MG u. FISH)*
Die größte Barbe wieder nur 69cm#q ist einfach nicht zu glauben, muss doch mal ne 70iger dabei sein.

Da es heute auch nicht so viel fotografieren war(weil sich die Fänge in Grenzen hielten) habe ich mal die trostlose und entspannte Atmosphäre meiner Mitstreiter festgehalten. Sie konnten leider nur Sprüche an diesem Tag machen, hatten ja auch genug Zeit! 






Meine Fische wollte keiner auf dem Bild festhalten, warum nur???:m 
Ich hatte extra meinen schönen Anzug an!

Leider wickelte sich die das Vorfach um meine Spitze und so kam es dazu, dass die selbige sich aus der Steckverbindung löste und im Rhein verschwand. Aber ich kurbelte sie wieder nach oben und weiter ging es. Das war für die Nichtsfänger natürlich eine wilkommene Abwechslung und sie hatten ihren Spass!!! 

Sigi hatte auch nicht so die richtige Lust und versuchte ständig mit der einen Angel die andere zu haken. Das gelang Ihm auch, zwei Körbe an einer Angel. Sigi, du hast dich heúte wohl im Zielwurf versucht?? Wir wollten es dem Meister doch mal zeigen?;+ Wieviel hat er dir gezahlt??|kopfkrat 






Sigi ist leider nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen, er kam zu spät aus der Maske!!

Ach so, die Passanten wussten schon mit wem sie reden können wenn sie etwas über den Rhein und seine Unterwasserwelt erfahren wollten. Darum sind sie immer bei mir hängen geblieben und nicht bei den Kollegen!!|bla: 

So liebe Leute, jetzt habt ihr wieder Stoff um euch die Mäuler zu zerreissen.! ran an die Tasten. 

*HEUTE BIN ICH GRAUSAM!!!!|muahah: |muahah: *


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tja dann wollen wir mal|supergri. Also ehrlich, Hasi hat heute ne Wahnsinns-Performance gezeigt. War besonders für mich eine Blamage, da ich Hasi eigentlich noch nie unterliegen musste und jetzt über ne Hobbyaufgabe nachdenke. Aber was solls. Schrieb ja schliesslich mal jeder soll seine Fische fangen (und habe dabei vergessen Hasi auszuklammern). Habe ihm allerdings auch extra nen guten Platz zugewiesen damit er wiederkommt um ne Karte zu lösen. Verstehe zwar nicht warum er mir bei 4 Barben 5 Finger zeigt, aber es wird da wo er herkommt wohl stimmen|bla:. Ich zeige ihm gerade vor dem Monitor einen Finger (welchen sage ich nicht) für die eine Barbe.
Schade das Fish den ersten Abriss durch nicht ausnutzen der Rutenaktion geradezu herbeigeschworen hat. Sowas kann Sigi auch, aber mit Käse  
Verstehe nicht warum Hasi auf dem Bild mit der Barbe keinen Hals mehr hat. Ist der wegen Knutschflecken wegeditiert?|kopfkrat
Sigi und ich zählen eigentlich nicht, da wir nicht nur mit Maden gefischt haben, sondern nach den neuen Championship- Regeln fischen :m

Mir fallen noch zwei Jokes von Timo ein die hier einfach rein müssen:

Joke1: Hasi fing gerade ein Rotauge. Sigi:"Hasi das kannste ja super ins Weissfischforum schreiben!" 

Joke2: Hasi fing Barbe und poste damit rum: Jens:"Bei deiner Grösse sieht ja jeder Fisch wie ein Monster aus!" Sigi:"Stimmt. Kannste also auch ins Junganglerforum schreiben!" 


@barbus: Also ich angeln jetzt schon ewig, aber eins ist mal sicher. Mit den Jungs angeln zu gehen ist einfach das Geilste. Ich hab selten so viel gelacht wie heute morgen (und das obwohl durch starke Alkoholisierung des Nachts und nur 4 Std Schlaf (vielleicht auch daher mein mieses Abschneiden )).


So Jungs, danke also nochmal für den coolen Vormittag (jetzt mal ernsthaft). Werde es morgen nochmal Versuchen .


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Fünf Finger, weil es fünf Fische waren. Das du vor dem Bildschirm nur einen Finger zeigen kannst(welcher ist egal) liegt wohl an deiner heutigen Ausbeute!!!|muahah: 

Und ich erinnere dich an eine Sitzung an der Brücke, da war ich Sieger. :g 
Es ist so schön mit euch bekannt zu sein!!!:m :m


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich fand das heute auch megageil - auch ohne Fisch(e)!   

Den Abriss schreibe ich mal eher dem durch Steine beschädigtem Vorfach zu als der Rutenaktion aber egal, Barbe war futsch  ! Ich habe mir beim Einpacken mal meine Bleischlitten der Futterkörbchen angeschaut - total zerhämmert und abgeschürft! Kein Wunder das auch die Vorfächer kaputt gehen - ich werde also künftig meine Vorfächer vorm Auswerfen gründlicher ansehen um solche (unnötigen) Abrisse zu vermeiden ....

Nächste Woche sehen wir weiter


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Du zählst ja auch die Spiegel- und Regenbogen-Barben (zumindest haben wir das heute vermutet).

@fish:Ja das ist natürlich auch ein Grund. Dennoch würde ich die Rute  nie so weit runterhalten, wenn die Barbe vor den Füssen steht. Versuche immer 90Grad zum Fisch zu halten.


Übrigens hatte ich grad nen Anruf vom Boiliegott. Er zeigt uns ebenfalls wie es gemacht wird. Heute nacht ne Barbe von fast 80cm mit 3,9KG. Da er immer alleine ist ohne Foto, aber möchte nochmal nachlegen und eins machen. Gehe die Tage mal mit ihm. Er meinte die beissen aber ausnahmslos im Dunkeln. Also wird Hasi mir seine Glöckchen (ich meine die für die Ruten) leihen müssen . Übrigens habt ihr euch den Urinier-Trick ja ziemlich schnell  angeeignet.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja Meista! Die 90° habe ich übrigens auch wenn ich die Rute flach halte, da sich der Winkel zwischen Rutenspitze und Schnur dadurch nicht (wesentlich) ändert ....|supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: glaub mir sie war fast gestreckt . aber egal es lag vermutlich eh mehr an der aufgeriebenen schnur. bin ja mal gespannt was das mitm futter wird. kann mich mit timo irgendwie nicht einigen. jetzt macht doch jeder für sich. hoffentlich bieten wir uns nicht doch noch gegenseitig hoch


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Glöckchen hatte ich vor zwanzig Jahren an der Rute!!  Bei jedem Anschlag konntest du die Dinger dann hinter dir suchen. Heute brauche ich die Glocken nicht mehr, weil die Fische so gewaltig sind, dass ich die Bisse am vibrieren der Steinschüttung merke!|uhoh: |bla: 
Was ist das nun wieder für ne Sache mit dem Winkel???? Ihr lasst euch immer mehr Blödsinn einfallen, oder was??#c 
Also beim nächsten mal mit einem Winkelmesser ans Wasser???;+ :m 

Dann nehme ich aber nur noch ne kleine Flasche Spüli mit, sonst wird es echt zu viel!#d


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Sag mal was ist das http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61880 denn hier für eine lustige Sache und warum erfahre ich das jetzt erst??? Als Bewährungshelfer bist du aber manchmal sehr durch den Wind!;+


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> @MG: Sag mal was ist das http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61880 denn hier für eine lustige Sache und warum erfahre ich das jetzt erst??? Als Bewährungshelfer bist du aber manchmal sehr durch den Wind!;+



Lustige Sache ist das hier (geht um Hacken und Wiener Würstchen) 
http://www.fischundfang.de/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=000262

Dachte ich könnte es vor Dir geheim halten, aber kannst gerne mitkommen. Ein Spinner bist ja schliesslich


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jungs, Ihr denkt bitte bei Eurer Futterbestellung dran, dass ich 'nen 5-Kilo-Schein und nur 'nen kleinen Kombi habe...|supergri 

@DH: Das mit den Winkeln sollte eigentlich geheim bleiben! Wir müssen uns ja was neues einfallen um gegen Dich als Grossmeister bestehen zu können. Wir werden künftig die Vorfächer im 90° Winkel befestigen um so die Barben besser haken zu können. Ob wir diese dann aber nach rechts oder links am Wirbel befestigen, verraten wir Dir aber nicht!|kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: wir sind bei ca 80kg. das muss sogar ein lifestylekombi können. timo meint an so nem 20kg pack is ja nix dran


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, Ihr denkt bitte bei Eurer Futterbestellung dran, dass ich 'nen 5-Kilo-Schein und nur 'nen kleinen Kombi habe...|supergri
> 
> @DH: Das mit den Winkeln sollte eigentlich geheim bleiben! Wir müssen uns ja was neues einfallen um gegen Dich als Grossmeister bestehen zu können. Wir werden künftig die Vorfächer im 90° Winkel befestigen um so die Barben besser haken zu können. Ob wir diese dann aber nach rechts oder links am Wirbel befestigen, verraten wir Dir aber nicht!|kopfkrat


 
Ich kenne diese Technik. Der Winkel errechnet sich aus der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit mal der Anzahl der stromaufwärts fahrenden Schiffe geteilt durch die Anzahl der abwärts fahrenden Schiffe. Dann rechnest du den prozentualen Anteil der zu erwartenden Wassertiefe bei Nacht aus und setzt es ins Verhältnis der zu erwartenden Niederschläge im Oktober. Es muß dann ein Winkel unter 90° rauskommen. Sonst kannst du es vergessen. Alter Hut, lernt man auf jeder Angelschule!!:g


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Kein Problem - nehmt nur reichlich! Fahre ich halt zweimal ...

Vielleicht kannst Du ihn ja mal darauf hinweisen, dass er das Futter in Körbchen umfüllen muss und nicht ganze Säcke reinschmeisst!|supergri


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tja Hasi,  versuch doch mal mit der ersten Rute durch den  Futterkorb der  zweiten Rute zu werfen, das  packst du nicht. Obwohl durchspringen könntest du ja  durch den Korb :z  .  
Alles in allem ein gelungener Morgen,  auch ohne Fisch.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, Ihr denkt bitte bei Eurer Futterbestellung dran, dass ich 'nen 5-Kilo-Schein und nur 'nen kleinen Kombi habe...|supergri
> 
> @DH: Das mit den Winkeln sollte eigentlich geheim bleiben! Wir müssen uns ja was neues einfallen um gegen Dich als Grossmeister bestehen zu können. Wir werden künftig die Vorfächer im 90° Winkel befestigen um so die Barben besser haken zu können. Ob wir diese dann aber nach rechts oder links am Wirbel befestigen, verraten wir Dir aber nicht!|kopfkrat


 

So, Futterauktionen sind fast durch. Kannst du mit jedem gängigen Transportmittel abholen, Zweier Führerschein hast du ja, oder?????


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Lasst Euch doch 'nen Silo in den Garten stellen und direkt beliefern.....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

DER FALL HASI
Fischereigerichtshof Mainz-Gonsenheim

Hallo Jungs,
habe mir die Sache mit Hasis Massenfängen noch mal zu Gemüte geführt und mich gefragt wie das Szenario so ablaufen konnte. Ist ja schliesslich genauso normal wie wenn ich plötzlich die 100m in 10s laufen könnte oder Ulle am Berg stehen lassen würde. Bei dem Stichwort fielen mir leistungssteigernde Substanzen ein und ich fing an nach Beweisen zu suchen. Was soll ich euch sagen, ich kann Hasi des Barbenangel-Dopings überführen. Hier die Beweise (Punkte sind unter dem Bild aufgeschlüsselt):






 Beweisstück 1: Hasi könnte sich mit seinen 42Jahren normalerweise nie so zusammenfalten um an den Fisch zu kommen (Pfeil zeigt zufällig auf diese Körperstelle).

Beweisstück 2: Mutti hat ja hier wohl mal unnatürlich viel Brote für den Bub geschmiert (Madendose in der Lunchbox ist bei ihm aber normal, also kein Hinweis).

Beweisstück 3: Früher hatte er keinen Schweisslappen für nen Drill gebraucht, schon gar nicht bei 12°Celsius. Hormonschwankungen?

Beweisstück 4: Sehr aggresive Entwendung dieses wunderschönen Angelstuhls auf dem nahegelenen FKK-Campingplatz.

Beweisstück 5: (Haupbeweismittel) Leistungssteigernde Substanzen in einer Einwegspritze. Sichere Anzeichen waren: Schizoanfälle (analgog zu Gollum aus Herr der Ringe), Selbstüberschätzung und Realitätsverlust (denken wir hier an die 5 Finger Geschichte).

Bin somit zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Hasi die erworbene Barbenkönig-Krone (baugleich mit der von Burger-King) aberkannt bekommt und wieder zurück an die Ostsee verwiesen wird. Diese Sperre hat eine Gültigkeit von mindestens 4 Wochen. Sollten Einwände bestehen, sind diese hier schriftlich abzugeben. Die Sitzung ist hiermit geschlossen.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

       

Keine Einwände, Eurer Ehren! 

Das mit Hasi's roten Augen hätte uns aber wirklich schon früher drauf bringen müssen: Hasi war gedopt! Kein Wunder das die gebissen haben, nachdem er die A-Probe im Rhein und die B-Probe in seinem Futtereimer "entsorgt" hat ...


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,

Doping beim Angeln, das schockiert mich jetz zutiefst, aber die Beweise sind mehr als eindeutig!
Ich muss wohl meine naive Gutgläubigkeit endgültig über Bo(a)rd werfen , und in Zukunft mit kritischerem Blick ans Wasser gehen#d.
Jetz erklärt sich mir auch die Tatsache, dass meine Kumpels gelegentlich besser fangen als ich! Hätte ich die Augen rechtzeitig geöffnet wäre mir wohl aufgefallen, dass sie in solchen Fällen garantiert gedoppt waren! Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke...ich hätte es wissen müssen! Kleine Ampulen mit aromatischem Inhalt, verstärkter Harndrang, zitternde Hände, glitzernde Augen... ich bin schwer entäuscht.
Ich fordere hiermit den sofortigen  Entzug der
offiziellen Burgerking-Barbenkrone für alle gedopten Kameraden|supergri!
Gruß
David


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

:q :q :q |good:


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Keine Einwände zu dem Urteil.
Würde aber sagen, die Strafe kann zur Bewärung ausgesetzt werden, er darf also in Zukunft noch beim Angeln zusehen. Natürlich nur wenn der Bewärungshelfer zustimmt.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|znaika: Einspruch!!!

Ich weiß dass es schwehr ist eine Niederlage einzustecken, aber das was MG macht ist eindeutig Amtsmißbrauch und widerspiegelung falscher Tatsachen|uhoh: .

zu Punkt 1: Das ist eine durchaus sportliche Bewegung. Bei mir war Action am Platz Arme und Beine bilden eine rotierende Scheibe, wobei der höchste Punkt der A... ist!! 

zu Punkt 2: Das ist keine Lunchbox sondern da sind ausschließlich Köder drin. In dem Silberpapier war Käse, in der einen grünen Box war Frolic, in der zweiten Heilbuttpeletz und in der dritten die Fischboilis!! 

zu Punkt 3: Der Lappen ist völlig o.k. weil ich ihn ja auch brauchte(du ja nicht). Ich mußte mir schon mal die Hände abwischen|supergri #v 

zu Punkt 4: Ich brauche keinen Stuhl mit Lehne da ich ja sowieso oft mit dem Drill zu tun hatte und ich finde, er passt so schön in die sonnige Landschaft!

zu Punkt 5: Die angebliche Spritze ist ein Boilibohrer, man Junge bist du alt geworden.

Das Urteil ist absolute Willkür, aus der Luft gegriffene Argumente sind es. Ich beantrage damit die volle Anerkennung des Titels und Entschädigung für die selischen Schmerzen. Des weiteren wird in Erwägung gezogen die Gegenpartei wegen Verleumdung und übler Nachrede anzuzeigen. Sollte hier keine öffentliche rehabilitierung meiner Person(immerhin König) erfolgen, werde ich die entsprechenden Maßnamen einleiten und in einem direckten Vergleich am Rhein das für dich vernichtende Urteil öffentlich machen.
Fristablauf ist der 30.10.2005

MfG, King Barbarella vom Land der wasserleeren Flüsse!!!!

@Sigi: Du fällst mir in den Rücken??? Ich glaube die von mir angezahlte Ablöse zahl doch mal schnell zurück, bevor MG es merkt und du ebenfalls nur deine Augen mit zum Wasser nehmen brauchst!! 

@Fish: Ich glaube deine Kammera ist kaputt, mein Anzug hat so einen Blaustich!! 


#h Bis die Tage dann!!!


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

MG hat deinen Betrag leider verdoppelt, was hätte ich da tun  sollen? Gebote nehm ich allerdings immer noch an.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> MG hat deinen Betrag leider verdoppelt, was hätte ich da tun sollen? Gebote nehm ich allerdings immer noch an.


 
Nach Deinem Mega-Futterkauf wirst Du das Geld auch brauchen ...|supergri


----------



## Raabiat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

schreibt mal bitte schnell weiter....
bei mir auf Arbeit ist langweilig und ich les euren Thread so gern :m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Raab: Wenn ich die Hits so sehe wird es wohl noch mehr so gehen. Aber warum schreibt ihr dann nicht auch mal was. Ihr braucht Hasi gegenüber ja keine unangebrachte Höflichkeit an den Tag zu legen

@barbus: Was fangt ihr denn da oben eigentlich für Grössen? Schreib mal wie ihr auf Barben ansitzt.

@Sigi: Stell doch mal den Link zu dem Kollegen mit den Ü10er Barben rein.

@fish: Glaube Du wirst uns wohl nicht mehr so schnell Futter mitbringen wollen oder|bla:?

So hab ich noch was vergessen? Achja. War gestern noch mal am Rhein und konnt eleider wieder nur eine erwischen. Habe mir gleich das Ziel gesetzt nach 2h zu gehen wenn nix läuft. Es gibt halt Tage da verliert man (bei manchen ist das jeden Tag, aber zu Hasi komme ich gleich noch). Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wo die Schwankungen im Beissverhalten herkommen, aber auffällig ist das es bei Sonnenschein immer gut läuft|kopfkrat.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

REVISIONSVERFAHREN DES FALL HASI
Fischereigerichtshof Mainz-Gonsenheim

Angenagter,
hiermit weist das Gericht ihren Revisionsanspruch ab. Nach reichlicher Prüfung der Anschuldigungen kann wohl von keiner Befangenheit des Richters ausgegangen werden. Die Geschworenen recherchierten das ganze Topic nach Hinweisen auf Mobbing zwischen Ihnen und MG, konnten aber nicht mal einen Ansatz lokalisieren. Es soll MG aufgrund dessen nochmals gestattet werden zu den einzelnen Einsprüchen Stellung zu nehmen (grüne Schrift)



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> |znaika: Einspruch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiß dass es schwehr ist eine Niederlage einzustecken, aber das was MG macht ist eindeutig Amtsmißbrauch und widerspiegelung falscher Tatsachen|uhoh: .
> 
> zu Punkt 1: Das ist eine durchaus sportliche Bewegung. Bei mir war Action am Platz Arme und Beine bilden eine rotierende Scheibe, wobei der höchste Punkt der A... ist!!
> Es gibt nur ein Bild auf dem dieser genau zu sehen ist. Nämlich jenes mit der Barbe in den Händen|bla:
> 
> zu Punkt 2: Das ist keine Lunchbox sondern da sind ausschließlich Köder drin. In dem Silberpapier war Käse, in der einen grünen Box war Frolic, in der zweiten Heilbuttpeletz und in der dritten die Fischboilis!!
> Da Du für jeden Biss froh bist (was auch immer dabei rauskommt) fischste ja immer mit Maden. Wozu sollen denn dann die ganzen Köder sein (Plausiprüfung nicht bestanden).
> 
> zu Punkt 3: Der Lappen ist völlig o.k. weil ich ihn ja auch brauchte(du ja nicht). Ich mußte mir schon mal die Hände abwischen|supergri #v
> Ich wusste das Du das mit dem Urin-Locken besser nicht mitbekommen hättest.
> 
> zu Punkt 4: Ich brauche keinen Stuhl mit Lehne da ich ja sowieso oft mit dem Drill zu tun hatte und ich finde, er passt so schön in die sonnige Landschaft!
> Prinzipiell richtig, dann stimmt aber die Farbabstimmung nicht mit denen der Nationalkaderklamotten.
> 
> zu Punkt 5: Die angebliche Spritze ist ein Boilibohrer, man Junge bist du alt geworden.
> Hasi,Hasi. Für eine Injektion muss man seine Venen doch nicht erst mit der Boilienadel rauspuhlen. Achte doch mal genau drauf wie man Dir deine täglich Beruhigungsmittel spritzt
> 
> Das Urteil ist absolute Willkür, aus der Luft gegriffene Argumente sind es. Ich beantrage damit die volle Anerkennung des Titels und Entschädigung für die selischen Schmerzen. Des weiteren wird in Erwägung gezogen die Gegenpartei wegen Verleumdung und übler Nachrede anzuzeigen. Sollte hier keine öffentliche rehabilitierung meiner Person(immerhin König) erfolgen, werde ich die entsprechenden Maßnamen einleiten und in einem direckten Vergleich am Rhein das für dich vernichtende Urteil öffentlich machen.
> Fristablauf ist der 30.10.2005
> 
> MfG, King Barbarella vom Land der wasserleeren Flüsse!!!!
> 
> @Sigi: Du fällst mir in den Rücken??? Ich glaube die von mir angezahlte Ablöse zahl doch mal schnell zurück, bevor MG es merkt und du ebenfalls nur deine Augen mit zum Wasser nehmen brauchst!!
> 
> @Fish: Ich glaube deine Kammera ist kaputt, mein Anzug hat so einen Blaustich!!
> 
> 
> #h Bis die Tage dann!!!


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @fish: Glaube Du wirst uns wohl nicht mehr so schnell Futter mitbringen wollen oder|bla:?


 
.... dass muss ich bei diesen Mengen auch die nächsten paar Jahre nicht mehr!   

Mein BMW-Händler hat mir übrigens nen gutes Angebot für eine Anhängerkupplung gemacht, so dass ich denke, mit 2 Fahrten alles wegschaffen zu können ..#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> .... dass muss ich bei diesen Mengen auch die nächsten paar Jahre nicht mehr!
> 
> Mein BMW-Händler hat mir übrigens nen gutes Angebot für eine Anhängerkupplung gemacht, so dass ich denke, mit 2 Fahrten alles wegschaffen zu können ..#6



dann kauf doch lieber meinen Bau-Omega. da passt alles rein und er sieht sogar noch geschmeidig aus.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Lass ma' gut sein! Verkauf den mal lieber an Hasi, ist für den ja dann quasi sowas wie 'nen Jung-Wagen mit wenig KM ....


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> @Fish: Ich glaube deine Kammera ist kaputt, mein Anzug hat so einen Blaustich!!


 
Sehe ich ja jetzt erst ...|kopfkrat 

Hasi, meine Kamera hat keinen Blaustich! Deine Augen haben 'nen Rotstich  

In den frühen 70ern hat mal nun mal solche Trainingsanzüge getragen und er steht Dir wirklich gut, gibt Dir diesen sportlich-dynamischen Touch auf den die Ü70-Ommas auf dem Rhein-Wanderweg so stehen! Siehst Du ja auch anhand Deiner Besucherfrequenz .... #6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Blaustich hat Hasi wenn er mit seinen Doppelkorn-Kumpels zum Feedern geht|bla: .

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem nächsten Einsatz am Sonntag aus? Habe mir da mal folgendes überlegt: Wir machen es wie ich die Tage. Setzen uns ein Ziel was in 2h gelaufen sein muss (würde mal mit z.B.3 Jungs sagen jeder min 1 Barbe). Falls nicht habe ich da nen Platz ausgelotet der in der Nähe liegt aber völlig andere Strömung aufweist. Dort werden wir dann bei Bedarf den Offenbacher komplett machen oder eben grandios fangen:m . Und wat sacht ihr?
Ausserdem hier mal ne Stellenausschreibung an die anderen Kollegen. Gesucht wird ein Vertreter für einen etwas verwirrten Kollegen, der wegen diverser Fehltritte eine Sperre absitzen muss. Bedeutet also ein 4 Wochenvertrag. Gelernt haben muss man dafür eigentlich nix, sondern einfach etwas naturtrüb sein |bla: . Wer sich hierin erkennt oder einfach so Bock hat einfach mitkommen. Konditionen zu Platzkarten teile ich dann mit


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja genau, lass uns mal ne andere Stelle ausprobieren. Nix fangen können wir da ja auch ... 

So 'ne Urlaubsvertretung für Hasi zu finden dürfte aber schwer werden, wir sollten da vielleicht noch im Alt-Auto-Forum 'ne Anzeige schalten ...


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sonntag aber paar Minuten später, oder?  Wird recht spät hell. 
@ Fish
kannst  du das  Futter  mitbringen, weiß ja nicht ob die Straßen in Kibo für solche Gewichte ausgelegt sind


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ihr Barbenspezi's hier, sagt mal bitte: Habt ihr bei euch am Rhein keinen Schiffsverkehr und/oder wie geht ihr in dieser Hinsicht an die Sache ran ?

Heut Nachmittag hab ich fast den Rappel wieder bekommen, ein Pott nach dem anderen sowie dann noch diese bekloppten Ruderer zwichendurch, noch nicht reingeworfen schon kannste wieder alles rauskurbeln. 

Und dennoch, da man die hier wirklich nicht alle Tage fängt, ich hab heute seit einiger Zeit auch mal wieder eine gehabt. 65 cm.

Den Schiffsverkehr kann ich leider nicht abstellen und n anderes Gewässer hab ich leider auch nicht vor der Tür. Daher,  habt ihr vielleicht n Tip wie man das ganze besser angehen kann/könnte ? Danke !


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Sigi: Ich lasse die Feldwege aus und fahre Hauptstrassen - dann wird's wohl gehen.

Bis wir die Ladefläche leergeschaufelt haben wird's wohl hell sein ...


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Cerfat: Na Schiffe haben wir reichlich! Meiner Ansicht nach aber nicht das grosse Problem, ein bisschen Sog und Wellenschlag - eigentlich nicht schlimm. Die Körbchen sind i.d.R. ohnehin alle paar Minuten leer, so dass ich dann eh einholen und neu befüllen muss. 

Die Kanufahrer und sonstige Wassersportler sind da schon ein bisschen nerviger, denen mal locker einen gefüllten 120er Korb auf's Vorderdeck geworfen und schon halten die bei der nächsten Vorbeifahrt gebührenden Abstand und winken Dir sogar noch freundlich zu ...  Hierzu kann Dir aber vielleicht MG noch ein paar Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo MG,



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @barbus: Was fangt ihr denn da oben eigentlich für Grössen? Schreib mal wie ihr auf Barben ansitzt.



Wir fangen natürlich nur Große solche wie diese hier http://www.uni-forst.gwdg.de/~dkopets/rheinbarbe1.html sind eher unterer Durchschnitt (hatte ich hier schonmal den Link).

Ne, mal ernsthaft, es ist am Niederrhein nicht ganz so einfach gezielt auf Barben zu fischen, die Brassen etc. machen einem das Unterfangen recht schwer. Man muss oft erst mal durch ein gutes Dutzend anderer Fische, bis mal eine Barbe kommt.
Wir suchen uns hier für das Barbenfischen Buhnenfelder mit möglichst kurzen Buhnen und kiesigem Untergrund.
So sieht das dann z.B. aus: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55679
Dann knallen wir unsere Körbe meistens möglichst weit raus an die Strömungkante. Ich benutze Körbe von 40 bis 80Gr, das reicht am N.Rhein normalerweise. Andere gehn aber durchaus höher.
Als Köder benutze ich Tauwurmbündel, Maden oder Käse. 
Leider war ich jetz schon ca 3 Monate nicht mehr am Rhein:c, ich muss hier in Göttingen zuviel erledigen. Die Weser hier oben hat auch gute Barben, aber sie sind verflixt schwer zu kriegen um diese Jahreszeit. An den Stellen wo sie sich jetzt aufhalten verliert man bei jedem zweiten Wurf die Montage. Wenn hier zufällig ein Oberweser-Barbenspezi am Start ist: Bitte Tipps!

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Barbenspezi's hier, sagt mal bitte: Habt ihr bei euch am Rhein keinen Schiffsverkehr und/oder wie geht ihr in dieser Hinsicht an die Sache ran ?
> 
> Heut Nachmittag hab ich fast den Rappel wieder bekommen, ein Pott nach dem anderen sowie dann noch diese bekloppten Ruderer zwichendurch, noch nicht reingeworfen schon kannste wieder alles rauskurbeln.
> 
> Und dennoch, da man die hier wirklich nicht alle Tage fängt, ich hab heute seit einiger Zeit auch mal wieder eine gehabt. 65 cm.
> 
> Den Schiffsverkehr kann ich leider nicht abstellen und n anderes Gewässer hab ich leider auch nicht vor der Tür. Daher, habt ihr vielleicht n Tip wie man das ganze besser angehen kann/könnte ? Danke !



Schiffsverkehr ist wie Fish sagte eigentlich sogar ganz förderlich, da komischerweise oftmals genau dann die Bisse kommen. Problem ist es wenn sie recht nah am Ufer fahren (musste mal schreiben welche Entfernung). Denke der Sog wird nicht unbedingt auch am Grund so stark sein wie wir ihn an der Rute wahrnehmen. Körbchen sollte meiner Meinung nach nie länger als 10Minuten (bei mir eher 5) draussen bleiben. Damit hast immer ne gute Futterspur. Mach das Futter vielleicht auch etwas klebriger wenn Du meinst es bleibt nicht lang genug am Platz.

Ruderer sind meist ziemlich verwirrte Zeitgenossen (war Hasi nicht auch mal Ruderer?)#q. Machen immer so als sehen sie einen nicht und gucken blöd wenn man se anpfeifft#q#q. Superstark sind sie komischerweise immer dann, wenn ein 3er aufwärts unterwegs ist. Wie dem auch sei. Du fischst sicherlich eh nur mit einer Feederrute und somit ist es sogar gut wenn die Paddelklopper angefahren kommen. Somit erhöhst Du automatisch deine Futterfrequenz. Für den Fall das Du aber keinen Bock hast reinzuleiern, musste einfach mal laut rufen. Habe da ein geiles Geräusch, welches wir früher immer in der Werkstatt benutzt haben um vor dem Kran zu warnen. Könnte Dir jetzt nen Singkurs für schmale 50€ anbieten, aber zu wenig Zeit . Gibt aber auch Plätze die keine Ruderer bergen. Wenn Du nur so selten eine fängst, solltest Du eh noch nach anderen Plätzen schauen. Hoffe habe geholfen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MG,
> 
> 
> 
> Wir fangen natürlich nur Große solche wie diese hier http://www.uni-forst.gwdg.de/~dkopets/rheinbarbe1.html sind eher unterer Durchschnitt (hatte ich hier schonmal den Link).
> 
> Ne, mal ernsthaft, es ist am Niederrhein nicht ganz so einfach gezielt auf Barben zu fischen, die Brassen etc. machen einem das Unterfangen recht schwer. Man muss oft erst mal durch ein gutes Dutzend anderer Fische, bis mal eine Barbe kommt.
> Wir suchen uns hier für das Barbenfischen Buhnenfelder mit möglichst kurzen Buhnen und kiesigem Untergrund.
> So sieht das dann z.B. aus: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55679
> Dann knallen wir unsere Körbe meistens möglichst weit raus an die Strömungkante. Ich benutze Körbe von 40 bis 80Gr, das reicht am N.Rhein normalerweise. Andere gehn aber durchaus höher.
> Als Köder benutze ich Tauwurmbündel, Maden oder Käse.
> Leider war ich jetz schon ca 3 Monate nicht mehr am Rhein:c, ich muss hier in Göttingen zuviel erledigen. Die Weser hier oben hat auch gute Barben, aber sie sind verflixt schwer zu kriegen um diese Jahreszeit. An den Stellen wo sie sich jetzt aufhalten verliert man bei jedem zweiten Wurf die Montage. Wenn hier zufällig ein Oberweser-Barbenspezi am Start ist: Bitte Tipps!
> 
> Gruß
> David




Hi Barbus,
jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren. Du bist der Angler mit den grossen Händen. 
Deine Stellen sind komplett anders als unsere. Angeln nur in der Hauptströmung. Da ich aber immer mehr von grossen Barben aus Nebengewässern oder wie bei Dir aus ruhigen Bereichen höre, müsste man vielleicht unserersteits mal umdenken. Andererseits kenne ich einen der in den Buhnen schon mal rumgeackert hat und dort wohl eine der kleinsten fangfähigen Barben der Welt gefangen hat. Dennoch werden wir es wohl mal testen.


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schon mal Danke für alle Tipps. Und wie das hier schon einige geschrieben haben, die Buhnen sind in dieser Hinsicht das beste und da hock ich im mom auch fast dauernd. Und da das nicht gerade diese Faullenzerstellen sind muß man sich da schon etwas abplagen.Aber und gerade diese Ecken sind ein Garant dafür das man zwar weniger fängt aber dafür wenn sie beißen nur dicke Brocken(meiner Festellung nach) ob Rotauge, Döbel, Brassen, Barben und der ganze Rest.Nur wenn dann so n dicker Pott hier vorbeikommt dann senkt sich der Wasserspiegel hier um n halben Meter am Kopfende der Steinschüttungen die zum Ufer ausgerichtet sind und wehe du hast deinen Kram nicht draußen denn kannste aber alles neu zusammen tütteln. Nur wenn dann manchmal ein Schiff nach dem anderen kommt dann dreht sich das hier wie im Kreis und du hast solange nur Geäst und Kraut vor der Hütte.Kommt dann allerdings mal 3 oder 4 Stunden kein Schiff, dann könnte es nicht schöner sein.Aber gerade diese tiefen Gumpen die ja dadurch entstehen mit den Srömungskanten sind es ja auch wo auf natürlichem Wege mehr Futter ankommt wie an anderen Stellen im Fluß.Und da die Mosel ja um einiges schmaler ist wie der Rhein glaub ich, bekommt man das hier etwas deftiger mit.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Wie dick sind denn die Brocken bei euch? Denke mal bei uns ist eine 70iger oder nahe dran schon ne ziemlich gute. Kapital ist das natürlich nicht, aber dieses Jahr wird einer von uns sicher noch was erwischen. Wäre natürlich gut (und gleichzeitig gerecht) wenn ich derjenige wäre.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat:
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind bei uns in der Gegend die Buhnen eher sub-optimal für dicke Barben, ich fange deutlich grösseren Exemplare seit ich ausserhalb der Buhnenfelder direkt in der Strömung fische. Dieses gilt zum Teil auch für die Brassen, Rotaugen und Co. Zudem hatte ich in den Buhnen deutlich mehr Hänger mit Totalverlust.


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheimHatte ich ja gestern kurz geschrieben. Ich hatte gestern n 65er und das kann man in diesem Abschnitt hier getrost als TOP ansehn und war auch meine größte die ich bisher hier hatte. Es werden zwar hier diese Größen gefangen, aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen übers Jahr.Ansonsten im Durchschnitt so 40-50, wenn man denn eine bekommt kann man zufrieden sein.@fisheye_67 Soweit hast du da recht. Direkt in den Buhnen wo das Grünzeug nur wächst da tummeln sich hier auch nur die dicken runden Schleimer und so. Durch die Schiffsbewegungen aber entstehen hier allerdings an den Köpfen der Steinschüttungen zum Ufer hin tiefe Gumpen 1.80-2.00 m Tiefe, 5-6 Meter Durchmesser etwa. Drumherum etwa 3/4 Meter Tiefe nur und alles mit Grünzeug bewachsen. Bis zur Kante, Richtung Fluß sind es etwa 25-30 Meter. Und in diesen Gumpen etwa 8-12 Meter vom Ufer, da bin ich im mom am wirken und kann mich soweit absolut nicht beklagen. Heute 3 Döbel, der größte 45cm, da kann man sich hier wirklich freuen.Und da ich in letzter Zeit hier viele Dicke und Große aller Sorten hatte, denk ich mal das hier noch was zu holen sein sollte. Auf jeden Fall werde ich dort noch etliche Tage in nächster Zeit verbringen.Allerdings scheinen ja auch die schönen Herbstage derzeit zum Wochenende vorbei zu sein. Was der Wetterumschwung dann hinsichtlich der Fangergebnisse bewirkt bleibt natürlich auch abzuwarten.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Barbus,
> jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren. Du bist der Angler mit den grossen Händen.


 
Und glaub dran, die sind groß...wahre Pranken sozusagen  Bleibt auch nicht aus bei 192cm Körpergröße.



> Deine Stellen sind komplett anders als unsere. Angeln nur in der Hauptströmung. Da ich aber immer mehr von grossen Barben aus Nebengewässern oder wie bei Dir aus ruhigen Bereichen höre, müsste man vielleicht unserersteits mal umdenken.


 
Ja, ist schon anders am Niederrhein. Aber ich fische nicht in den Feldern, sondern an der Kante, zügige Strömung soll da schon sein! Ich denke die ziehen oft an der Kante lang, denn da habe ich  eigentlich immer am besten gefangen, zumindest die Barben.

Gruß
David


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert ?Gedärme von Geflügel sind besonders in den kalten Monaten gute Köder für größere Barben, aber auch für manche Raubfische. Man zieht einfach den Darm über den Haken. Oberhalb des Hakens bringt man ein großes Schrotkorn an und bindet mit einem Faden den Darm über dem Schrotkorn fest, so daß er nicht wieder zurückgleiten kann. Da gerade in den kalten Monaten die Gewässer oft sehr klarsichtig sind, kann man, wenn man die Standorte der Barben kennt, solchermaßen bestückte Angeln den Fischen dicht vor das Maul praktizieren.http://www.regenwurm.de/koeder.htm


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nicht wirklich! Sowas finde ich nicht besonders lecker .... :v Wenn ich neben der Madendose dann auch noch 8m Gefügeldarm in den Kühlschrank lege gibt's für mich gelb - rot und ich kann in die Garage umziehen ...:q. Im Rhein wird man damit vermutlich eher alles andere als Barben an den Haken locken. Ich bleibe lieber bei den mir vertrauten Ködern ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ey, bin ich mal vier Tage nicht da und dann sowas!!!:q 

Ich weiß nicht warum ihr immer auf mein schönes Auto so scharf seit, aber ich kann es euch wirklich nicht geben, leider#d 

Mein Auto kann einiges mehr als ihr glaubt!:q  Schau doch mal!-

Mein Auto kann schwimmen!!!#h 







Leider kann ich die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht mitkommen. Fahre am Sonntag bis Freitag weg und in der Nacht zum Samstag dann an die See.

@MG: Kannst in Ruhe üben, ohne Druck und Stress.Wenn du das Urteil so stehen lässt, dann werde ich dich erbarmungslos mit einer Ü70 Barbe niederstrecken und dein Ruf ist für immer verloren!!!!:q


----------



## Chris`n`roll

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

tach zusammen, habe gestern Nacht am Rhein bei Köln meine bisher kleinste Barbe gefangen. Sie biss auf 2 Maden am 16er Haken. Ihre Kraft war so gewaltig, dass ich nicht das kleinste Zittern meiner Spitze bemerkte und ganz erstaunt war als ich die Montage aus dem Wasser holte.
Da sie nicht schonend vom Haken zu befreien war, musste sie als Köderfisch herhalten, brachte jedoch keinen Biss.
Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@chris: dannspielste ja quasi in der hasi-liga 
@cerfat: würde da auch eher lieber bei den boilies bleiben als so ne sauerei zu veranstalten.
@barbus: werde mir auch noch mal so ne stelle suchen bzw. habe ich eigentlich schon. mal sehen wann ich die zeit finde da mal zu testen (muss erst am sonntag noch mal schlecht beissen).
@hasi:dachte du wolltest nicht mehr besoffen auto fahren? warum schnallste denn deine schwimmweste jetzt aufs auto?


Habe aber heute ein ganz besonderes schmankerl für sonntag organisiert. es wird der barbenkönig des oktobers ausgefischt. wird natürlich der mit der grössten barbe is ja klar. Hasi tritt bekanntlich wegen Muffensausen nicht an. Also bleibt es an uns hängen .


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DH: Ich weiss das Du schnell ans Wasser willst und ungern Zeit verlierst, aber es denn nicht ein bisschen übertrieben schon gleich mit Wathose und Pudelmütze von Bad Camberg in Richtung Küste aufzubrechen ? :q 

An Deiner Stelle hätte ich mir aber noch so'ne gelbe Warnweste angezogen! Ist viel sicherer, wenn Du dann im Dunkeln auf der Autobahn kurz vor Limburg auf der Standspur zurückläufst um Dein Schlauchboot wieder einzusammeln! 

Übrigens: Stinkefinger immer nur mit  e i n e m  Finger, gell!


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim
@cerfat: würde da auch eher lieber bei den boilies bleiben als so ne sauerei zu veranstalten.[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> mmmh, Wurm aufziehen glaub ich ist aber mehr Sauerei in diesem Sinne*g*Was meint ihr wohl worin unsere ganze Wurst reinkommt, macht euch mal schlau.Thema Ü70: Die Mosel gegen den Rhein, das wer doch was, oder ?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wat is n dat n Bullschit, bei mir funzt anscheinend überhaupt keine Formatierung hier auf dem Board mehr, wie ich das so sehe. Mal der Sache nachgehn.


 
@cerfat: Hast eine eckige Klammer aus dem Zitat von MG gelöscht ...


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Thema Ü70: Die Mosel gegen den Rhein, das wer doch was, oder ?


 
Gerne! Am Sonntag legen wir einen vor! Unser bester Mann im Team fehlt zwar, aber vielleicht kriegen wir das auch ohne ihn hin ....:q


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

am Sonntag schmimmt mir  bestimmt zufällig ne Ü70 an den Haken


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dir auch?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

???  Wir gehen doch angeln, nicht in die  Kirsche #d


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben wir letzten Sonntag ziemlich viel geruht ... ausser Hasi natürlich |bla:


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo MG,



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> werde mir auch noch mal so ne stelle suchen bzw. habe ich eigentlich schon. mal sehen wann ich die zeit finde da mal zu testen (muss erst am sonntag noch mal schlecht beissen)


 
jo, solange man ne gute Stelle kennt, die ihre Fische bringt ist wechseln natürlich eine Überwindung.

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: nach deinem nick müsste doch was aus ner anderen religionsecke kommen ? was meintest du denn oben mit vergleich?? ist für mich bislang noch sinnfrei geblieben??????

auf alle fälle wird es morgen von den fotos her klasse. der könig (welcher MG heissen wird) wird gebührend abgelichtet. werde aber besser nicht vor 8 gehen, da ich auf ne party muss und da ein doppelkorn-kumpel auf mich wartet. da ist tran so sicher wie das morgen nix beisst


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo MG,
> 
> 
> 
> jo, solange man ne gute Stelle kennt, die ihre Fische bringt ist wechseln natürlich eine Überwindung.
> 
> Gruß
> David


 
@barbus: man muss den barben ja auch mal zugestehn das se keinen bock haben. deshalb muss es ja nicht an der stelle liegen. denke mal man muss immer wieder hingehen bis die jungs wieder laufen, wie beim twistern auch. mehr zeit zum testen wäre gut. aber wer hat die schon. die faulen brüder hier wollen ja immer nur nach programm barben drangehängt bekommen, statt für mich stellen zu checken :q


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> werde aber besser nicht vor 8 gehen, da ich auf ne party muss und da ein doppelkorn-kumpel auf mich wartet. da ist tran so sicher wie das morgen nix beisst


 
Schlaf Dich ruhig aus und lass Dir Zeit .... bis dahin haben wir das dann mit dem Barbenkönig schon geklärt ...:q


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Denn geh ich heut Abend mal unter die Brücke pennen ...


In Spanien hat das Angeln von Riesenbarben grosse Tradition, auch wenn die Methoden nicht immer ganz Ortodox sind, sind die Ergebnisse doch überraschend. Ein Beispiel für den Einfallsreichtum der Angler zeigt uns ein System das aus Puente del Arzobispo in der Provinz Cáceres kommt. Die Angler aus der Gegend konnten beobachten, dass in den Monaten von März und April grosse Barben unter der Brücke durchschwammen. Es musste für dieses Verhalten eine Erklärung geben und nach vielen Stunden Beobachtung kamen sie zu dem Schluss: Die Unterseite der Brücke war voller Schwalbennester und die kleinen Schwalben die bei den ersten Flugversuchen ins Wasser stürzten waren ein Festmal für die Barben. Das Angeln mit kleinen lebendigen Vögeln ist nicht eine der elegantesten Variante zu angeln, ist aber sehr effektiv. In anderen Gebieten werden sehr erfolgreich lebende Frösche als Köder genommen. Dabei beissen aber auch oft andere Fische wie Hecht und Black Bass an. Wir verwenden die Techniken der kleinen lebendigen Vögel und der Frösche nicht, weil wir halten sie für abscheulich. Deswegen haben das Hair System  an anderes natürliches Futter angepasst und erzielen damit gute Ergebnisse. Ein sehr guter Köder ist der fleischige Schwanzteil des amerikanischen Krebses, vor allem im Winter. Toter Fischköder auf Grund, sowie auch Regenwürmer in der Form eines Knäuel oder stark aromatischer Käse in Würfel geschnitten.
http://www.cipro.de/berichte/daniel/barben/riesenbarben.htm


P.S.: In n anderen Thread ging es ja ums Käse panieren und da ist mir wieder was verrücktes eingefallen. Denn hah ich mir heute beim Aldi so n Packung friche Gnochis und Rüberkraut geholt. Meine Idee, Gnochi auf den Haken, in das Sirup tunken und anschließend in eine Mischung aus Maismehl und Paniermehl.

Morgen werd ich's damit versuchen. 1 Rute damit und eine mit Madenbündel, mal schaun was bei rauskommt.

P.P.S: Da könnt ihr euch selber mal ausrechnen warum man hier manchmal flucht wie ein Beserker.
http://www.wsa-ko.wsv.de/guetertransport.html


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: danke für den link zum bericht auf ciprio. habe selten mal so gute infos auf ner deutschen seite gelesen. besonders die erfahrungen in sachen boilie kann man sicher auch auf unsere art übertragen. habe gerade die tage mit nem kumpel über hakengrössen gesprochen und er meinte (wie im bericht) das kleine haken viel mehr fisch bringen und diese auch nicht so oft aussteigen. mal gespannt ob du erfolg mit deinen versuchen hast? ein ansatz ist es sicherlich. hoffentlich liest hasi das von den vögeln nicht|bla:


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Geht eigentlich noch was mit der Feederrute?? Ich war schon lang nicht mehr...


----------



## Profi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab heute als Spinnfischer auch mal ne Barbe im Neckar erwischt. 62 cm auf Turbotail. Super Drill! Meine zweite Barbe auf Kunstköder.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: wieso soll gerade an der feeder nix gehen? ist doch die waffe für die kalte jahreszeit.

@profi: welche grösse haste denn gefischt und auf welche räuber? am barschgerät dürfte es schon ein bringer sein 


fish wird denke ich mal noch was zu unserem trip schreiben. habe jetzt leider keine zeit für. möchte aber dann später noch was schreiben.


----------



## Profi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MainzGonsenheim

Hi! Hab mit doch recht starkem Gerät gefischt und 20er geflochtener. Der Köder war immerhin 11cm lang. Ein Wunder, dass die den reingekriegt hat.


----------



## fisheye_67

*The Barbel-Boy of the month ...*

Der ultimative Trip war das zwar heute nicht, aber es hat gereicht um den neuen Barben-König im Oktober 2005 zu bestimmen  






Trotz traumhaften Wetters wollten die Barben heute nicht so recht beissen, bei mir waren es insgesamt drei Stück > 60. Mein früher Vorsprung von 65cm sollte nicht zum Titelgewinn reichen, denn die von MG gefangene Barbe hatte zwar auch "nur" 65, war dafür aber deutlich schwerer. Sigi konnte heute leider kein Ticket für die Endausscheidung lösen und durfte dafür auch schon früher heimgehen |bla: 

Neben uns hatte sich ein Trupp osteuropäischer Bimmelangler niederlassen und zwei schöne Barben der weiteren Verwertung in der heimischen Küche zugeführt .... #d Nachdem MG das Feld geräumt hatte wurde sein Platz sogleich von einer Abteilung dieses Trupps in Beschlag genommen, so dass ich dann von beiden Seiten mit Aalglöckchen beschallt wurde #q Sehr schön!

Die Barben wollten aber heute weder auf Käse noch auf Bollie beissen, klarer Favorit war mal wieder das Madenbündel. Der übliche Beifang von Brassen blieb dafür weitesgehend aus, lediglich ein Schleimer verirrte sich an meinen Köder.

Das nächste Mal werden wir sicherlich mal eine andere Stelle beharken.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@profi: oh. das ist echt ein grosser happen . dachte an nen b tt


So jetzt zum Fazit von heute.
Natürlich hat es superschlecht gebissen, aber es ist ja auch kaum noch Wasser da. Denke wenn es mal wieder ein Meter höher ist wird es nochmal besser. Deshalb hatte mich auch entschieden heute mal weiter draussen in der Fahrrinne zu fischen. Ist bei dem Wasserstand zwar möglich, aber das Körbchen dotzt halt doch manchmal zwischen Steine und hängt dann erstmal fest. Bei dieser Gelegenheit reibt sich natürlich auch gerne mal ein Vorfach auf, was mich meinen ersten Biss kostete#q . Der Zweite (mehr waren es nicht) war dann meine PB-Barbe. War nicht die längste, aber habe noch nie so nen fetten Brummer gehabt. Ob die Rechnung weit draussen= fette Barbe aufgeht kann man wohl erst nach weiteren Tests klären. Auf Boilie hatte ich wieder keinen Biss und auch so langsam kein Bock mehr damit zu fischen. Unterm Strich fehlen mir so halt immer ein paar Bisse. Muss dann aber Sigi wirklich ein Lob für seine Hartnäckigkeit aussprechen, da er nur noch Käse und Pellet fischt. Hoffe das wird irgendwann demnächst mal belohnt#6 .

Was bleiben uns jetzt aber noch für Spielräume um zu mehr Barben zu kommen (dann zu grösseren)? 

Denke wir müssen (wie schon so oft besprochen) nen Einsatz am Abend durchziehen. Der Angeldruck bei Tag ist mittlerweile auch sehr hoch geworden. Also vielleicht nächstes Wochenende?
Wir machen nen ersten Test an unserer Winterstelle. Ob das schon was bringt ist bei dem noch warmen Wasser aber fraglich.
Wir folgen der Einladung von Fish und gehen mal an seine Stelle.
Müssen uns da einfach noch mal abstimmen. Möchte jetzt nicht dauernd so weiterfischen und solche Ergebnisse einfahren.#d  Es dürfte jetzt so ziemlich jedem klar geworden sein, dass es halt eben nicht so einfach ist konstant gut Barben zu fangen (was es aber auch irgendwie reizvoll macht).

Wollte hier ja schon mal paar Stipp-Freaks zu nem Tournament rausfordern um zu sehen was gegen das Feedern so rauskommt. Heute war es soweit als 2 Spezies neben mir Platz genommen haben. Muss sagen das der eine ganz fähig war und glaube ich 3 gefangen hatte. Bis 4 Pfd bekommt er sie immer und ab dann wirds Glückssache meinte er. Ist aber halt ein klarer Vorteil so genau grosse Mengen füttern zu können und den Köder verschieden zu führen. Also ging die Runde an ihn 

Klasse waren die Jungs von Onkel Santa Claus. Es kamen bei mir richtige Weihnachtsgefühle auf als die Glöckchen ihr schönes Lied spielten. Frage mich nur warum man tagsüber Glöckchen braucht, wenn man zu dritt um die 2 Rutren rumsteht?? Das die Kühlbox nicht zum Spass (oder Bier) mitgenommen wurde war schnell klar. Fangen tun die Jungs nämlich auch genug und dann gibts eins auf die Rübe. Jeder kann ja essen was er will, aber ob es dann ausgerechnet Zander mit Barteln sein müssen weiss ich auch nicht|bla: . Sigi hatte nen schönen Namen für Barben kreiirt, den soll er aber mal selber schreiben  .


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie war das noch gleich? Heute gibt es böhmische Knödel mit "polnischem Zander" (Barbe). Mhhhhhhhhh lecker.

Hab zwar heut nicht so viel Zeit gehabt, war aber durch die fette Barbe von Jens mal wieder ne Reise wert. Ich werde auch weiterhin mit anderen Ködern als Maden experimentieren. Ein Vergleich Made-Käse, Made-Pellet oder Made-Boilie wird aber erst möglich sein, wenn die Barben mal wieder vernünftig beißen. Aber wenn auch auf Made kaum was geht, bin ich nicht traurig wenn auf andere Köder gar nix geht. Ich denke langfristig sind so die Größeren zu fangen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute mit dem MTB mal nen Abstecher zu dem Winterplatz gemacht (lässt mir doch irgendwie keine Ruhe|uhoh und mal abgecheckt wie es momentan dort aussieht. Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist wesentlich geringer als bei unserer jetzigen Stelle. Tiefe konnte ich nicht ermitteln, meine aber da bei 2,10m schon gefangen zu haben. Ist schon komisch wenn man so lange nicht mehr an dem Platz war. Hätte am liebsten das Tackle geholt und mal losgelegt. Konnte aber so mal die ganze Strecke abfahren und mir alles genau anschauen. Sind noch weitere interessante Stellen stromab, an denen die Strömung ihre Geschwindigkeit wechselt. Sollte der Boden einigermassen Hängerfrei sein, könnte man sogar über eine Anfütteraktion über paar Tage mit Mais usw. nachdenken. Glaube werde am Freitag mal testen gehn.#6

Wegen Hakenmangel bei meinem Händler musste ich jetzt notgedrungen andere als den Robinson besorgen. Bin dann nach ewigem Vergleichen zwischen nur ganz wenigen brauchbaren beim Gamakatsu LS-3610S hängen geblieben. Haben leider nen reisigen Sprung von Grösse 6 auf 4, daher nur den kleineren genommen. War aber echt platt wie scharf die Teile im Vergleich gegen Robinson Barbenhaken sind. Drahtstärke müsste ist für Maden noch ok und dürfte für die Barben ausreichen. Dies wird aber nur die Praxis zeigen da ich schon mal gedacht habe das bestimmte Haken nicht aufbiegen.|kopfkrat


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nach Deinem Test vom Freitag entscheiden wir dann ambulant, ob Dein Winterquatier schon für das grosse Sonntag's-Curling taugt ...

Sach ich doch, dass die Robinson bei weitem nicht die Schärfe von meinen geliebten Hayabusa's haben ....:c Ich hatte mir beim Futterkauf auch ein paar Gamakatsu mitgebracht (LS-3510F), beim Barbenfischen vom Sonntag haben sie jedenfalls gehalten....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: mal sehen was das spinnangeltreffen macht. falls es wegen zu wenig wasser ins selbige fällt gehen wir natürlich raus. 
traue dem 3510er nichts so. den hatten sie auch, war mir aber zu dünndrähtig. scharf ist ja klasse, aber sie müssen es auch lang bleiben (ohne steinkontakt). wenn die spitze zu dünn ist sind se gleich stumpfer als die robinson nach 2 std fischen


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Da war nicht so die riesige Auswahl an meinen Wunschmodellen! So als optimal sehe ich den auch nicht an, eher Notkauf als Übergangslösung.... bis ich irgendwo wieder Hayabusa auftreibe ...|supergri Ich habe noch 8er Suélino T143 mitgenommen, von der Schärfe optimal, fallen bei näherer Betrachtung allerdings (zu) klein aus.

In Sachen Hakenschärfe ziehe ich die Spitze immer mal wieder an einem kleinen Brettchen mit aufgeklebtem 2000er Schleifpapier ab - klappt gut!#6 

Vielleicht gibts zu Deiner Bezugsquelle noch Alternativen in der Nähe ... guckst Du hier |kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: ich soll haken in ner buchhandlung kaufen????? naja wenns hilft. 
zu dem anderen händler fahre ich nicht mehr hin, da ich dort mal vor wut den laden zusammengeschrien habe, aber das ist ne alte geschichte. kommt aber vor wenn man öfter verarscht wird und selber auf zuverlässigkeit steht 
nachschärfen habe ich mir eigentlich abgewöhnt, da ich keine gute schärfe mehr hinbekommen habe wenn einmal stumpf gewesen. muss bei dir mal in die ausbildung. hoffe es gibt dann auch ne ausbildungsvergütung


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Ich habe schon zwei Händler aus dem 55/65 PLZ-Bereich angerufen und bin zu einem anderen in den Laden gefahren .... die wussten alle irgendwie gar nicht, dass sie Robinson führen :q . Bestellt Dein Fritze dieses Jahr noch .....|kopfkrat

Aber nur wenn Du sauber Berichtsheft führst und gelegentlich am Kiosk Getränke holst ....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: werde ihn mal nach 200 6er barbel-haken fragen, vielleicht macht er ja dann was?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Gute Idee! Mein Kofferaum ist ja jetzt wieder leergeschaufelt, ich könnte die dann auch abholen ... vielleicht wird's billiger, wenn wir gleich ne ganze Palette abnehmen?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wenn du so viele brauchst, bestell doch im Netz, müßte sich doch schon lohnen


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin Jungs,



			
				MG schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse waren die Jungs von Onkel Santa Claus. Es kamen bei mir richtige Weihnachtsgefühle auf als die Glöckchen ihr schönes Lied spielten. Frage mich nur warum man tagsüber Glöckchen braucht, wenn man zu dritt um die 2 Rutren rumsteht??


 
Tja,alles eine Frage des Stils! Oder die hoffen, dass sie damit potentielle Konkurenten verscheuchen, he he.





			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das noch gleich? Heute gibt es böhmische Knödel mit "polnischem Zander" (Barbe). Mhhhhhhhhh lecker.


 
der ist gut:q ! Brassen sind dann vermutlich "weiß-russische Forellen"?

Gruß
David


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo zusammen!
Wie schauts denn aus mit Barben zur Zeit?
Was ist denn die magische Grenze für eine schöne Barbe?
Das ich weiß, was ich am WE zu tun habe. *g*


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Beissen zumindest bei uns nicht mehr ganz so gut. Das Nichts geht kann man aber auch nicht sagen. Vielleicht gehen sie aber bald aus der härteren Strömung? Mal testen. Schau mal in dem anderen Topic was die Grenze betrifft.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Hallo Leute!!
Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen, gleich mein Auto aus und eingepackt und heute Nacht gehts an die Küste!!!! 
Ich wollte mich noch schnell von den Landratten verabschieden und das mir keine Klagen kommen. Wenn der Barbengott wieder da ist wird er den Titel verteidigen, logisch!!!
Das mit der Krone ist einfach zu billig:g 
Ach und eines muß ich noch fish fragen: Mit welchem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm arbeitest du??? Die Barbe von MG hast du sauber hinbekommen!!!
Also Leute, dann mal Petri!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hat eigentlich mal wieder einer was vom Hasi gehört?????


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gestern mit Fish mal die Winterstelle beackert und festgestellt, dass es mom entan nicht sinnvoll ist diese zu beackern. Bringt zwar Fisch, aber eigentlich nur Babybarben. Dort was mit Boilie zu fangen ist jetzt nicht realistisch. Nächste Versuche meinerseits erst wieder wenn im Grossrhein echt nix mehr geht. Wassertiefe ist momentan dort vielleicht 1-2m maximal. 
Fairer Schachzug meinerseits Fish stromab sitzen zu lassen. So konnte er wesentlich bessere Ausschläge der Rutenspitze registrieren. Teilweise von 2er, aber auch von 4er Ruderbooten :m . 

Wollte jetzt eigentlich am Wasser sitzen, habe aber keinen Start hinbekommen. Werde heute mittag wenn Wetter einigermassen hält an den Rhein. Kann ja nur weniger Regnen als gestern.#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Du fischst doch die Browning Syntec XXL oder??


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Komm grad zurück vom Barbenfischen an der Altmühl.
Hab erfreuliches zu berichten und zwar den Fang einer schönen Barbe von 68cm und 2620gr.!
Hier ist das schöne Exemplar:





Schaut bitte nicht auf mich, ich war in dem Moment fix und fertig. Nach einem 20min. Drill und 5 Landungsversuchen von einer Brücke, hat wohl der Sitz meiner Brille ein wenig gelitten.
|supergri 
Die Barbenzeit müsste jetzt eigentlich bald zu Ende gehen, oder?

Grüße aus dem Altmühltal
Tom


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo!



War gestern mal am Rhein bei Kleve, von 15 bis 21.30Uhr. Mein Bruder hat auch drei Barben gefangen, aber nur eine die etwas über 40cm war. Ich fing dafür eine Nase, war meine erste überhaupt! Und einen dicken fetten Döbel von 52cm.
Ansonsten waren stramme Rotaugen dabei und was sich wohl nicht vermeiden läßt: Brassen.
Morgen muss ich wieder nach Göttingen zurück...verdammt...ich liebe den Rhein!

@Tom: schöner Fisch! Willst du (hast du) ihn (geg)essen?

Gruß
David


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo David!
Natürlich hab ich sie nicht gegessen.
Solch einen schönen Fisch muss man wieder zurücksetzen!!!
Wie stehen die Chancen auf Barben in der nächsten Zeit?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: ja die xxl in 4,20. fische aber immer ohne die verlängerung als 3,9m. wieso?

@barbus: war sicher ein schöner klotz (natürlich der döbel, nicht die barbe). mag den rhein übrigens auch ganz gerne .

@shogun: wie von ner brücke gefangen???? hättest doch nur dem hasi rufen müssen, der pennt unter brücken und hätte die barbe anlanden können . aber zu deiner frage: nein es ist nicht bald vorbei. der winter ist ebenfalls ne gute zeit für barben, dann aber nicht mehr in so hartem wasser. denke aber es wird noch min 4-6 wochen im strom laufen.
P.s.: das mit der schiefen brille hat echt was hähä. schöne barbe . nächstes mal kannste ja mal filets mit der kreissäge schneiden 


war heute noch mal mittags draussen und hab mit fish versucht das miese ergebnis von gestern vergessen zu machen. glaube das ist uns mehr als gelungen. biss viel besser als ich angenommen hatte, da das mosellateam wohl ein kleines training an der strecke veranstaltet hatte. normalerweise ist ja bei vielen anglern nicht so viel zu holen, fish konnte aber 3 stück (glaube bis 65cm) und ich 6 stück bis 68cm erwischen. ausserdem hat leider jeder noch je eine verloren. hatten viele doppel- und dreifachbisse, welche jeweils nach pausen kamen. müssen ziemlich grosse schwärme sein, die bei gehakten fischen schnell wieder abhauen. übrigens habe ich heute ganz gegen meine sonstige Gewohnheit wenig gefüttert. hat dennoch sehr gut geklappt weil ich futter in die körbchen betoniert habe .
übrigens habe ich wieder paar spaziergänger-interviews gegeben. freuten sich über die infos vonwegen barben welche geschützt sind (hat cerfat ja geschrieben) und brassen die grad schonzeit haben . kommentar einer frau:"toll das es wieder fische im rhein gibt". kann nur sagen sie hat recht


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				ShogunZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo David!
> Natürlich hab ich sie nicht gegessen.
> Solch einen schönen Fisch muss man wieder zurücksetzen!!!
> Wie stehen die Chancen auf Barben in der nächsten Zeit?



Wenn man das liest, wohl nicht so gut.


- Vorkommen in Düsseldorf:
Rhein, Kittelbach, Brückerbach, Urdenbacher Altrhein.
1998/2000/2002/2003 bei allen Untersuchungen durch das Umweltamt in Kittelbach, Brückerbach, Urdenbacher Altrhein nachgewiesen, und zwar insgesamt bisher 165 Exemplare
Quelle: http://www.duesseldorf.de/umweltamt/service/tiere_in_der_stadt/2003/Barbe/index.shtml

@ShogunZ , wirklich schönes Kerlchen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: glaube nicht das die vernünftige fischzählungen machen können. 165 barben wäre ja ein minibestand. mir scheint als gäbe es bei uns ähnlich viele barben wie brassen (welche es allerdings auch nicht mehr in unmengen gibt wie z.b.vor 15 jahren)


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie MG schon kurz beschrieben hat, waren wir gestern bei ziemlichem Sauwetter in einem etwas ruhigeren Rheinabschnitt, allerdings ohne die grosse Nummer zu ziehen:. Die Barben waren eher Kategorie small/medium, die restlichen Fänge gehörten eher in den Thread "Aktuelle Weissfischfänge" |supergri Ausser nasser Hose nix gewesen! Heute Mittag sind wir dann nochmal kurzentschlossen ausgerückt, diesmal aber wieder an den schon hinreichend bekannten & vertrauten Rheinabschnitt.... es hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt! Neben ein paar schönen Barben konnte MG den Sonderbonus für den ungewöhnlichsten Fang für sich beanspruchen  :







Zwischen den Bissen lagen immer relativ grosse Pausen, wenn sie dann aber wieder da waren ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Wir haben bis zum Einbruch der Dämmerung gefischt und konnten kurz vor Schluss auch noch den einen oder anderen guten Fisch landen. MG nutzte heute übrigens den Tag um sich von seinen ganzen alten und überlagerten Futterkörbchen zu trennen :q :q . Wir werden das nächste Mal mal bis 1 - 2 Stunden nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit fischen, mal sehen was dann geht.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@wie sagt sigi so schön: man kann doch zeigen wenns einem gut geht (auch zu sehen an der burger king sonnenbrille )


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob Cherrywood oder die Browning...?!
Hast du irgendwelche probleme mit der Browning oder....???


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am Freitag werde ich nochmal nen Ansitz wagen und dann ist die 70+ fällig. 
Dieses mal habe ich ganz auf das Anfüttern verzichtet.
Muss mal schauen was passiert, wenn ichs mit Futter probier.
Das Problem an der Sache ist folgendes: das Wasser ist zur Zeit sehr klar und nur ca. 50cm tief.
Wie würdet ihr an die ganze Sache rangehen?
@mainzgonsenheim: Das mit der Brücke und hasi musst du mir mal erklären?
Nächstes mal schrei ich mal ganz laut "Hasi!"

Gruß Tom


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob Cherrywood oder die Browning...?!
> Hast du irgendwelche probleme mit der Browning oder....???


hi adi,
wenn du dir eher nen hummer statt nen 911er kaufen würdest dann nehm die cherrywood. ebenso wenn du gerne faxe-dosen als körbchen benutzen möchtest. auch wenn du einer bist der denkt viel hilft viel. oder du bist jemand der noch meint es kommt nur auf die länge an (obwohl ja das hin und her die km macht)|bla:. mein fazit: nimm die browning, langt in 95% aller situationen auch aus. dann aber schon die 4,20er. sigi dürfte hier was anderes hinschreiben. er wundert sich immer nur wie weich meine ist wenn er mal bei drillen aushilft (weil ich vor lauter bissen müde bin :q:q:q).

P.S.: Kann Dir bei Bedarf mal paar schöne Bilder zumailen wie die XXL so im Drill aussieht. Finden diesen Rutenstil irgendwie geil .


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				ShogunZ schrieb:
			
		

> Am Freitag werde ich nochmal nen Ansitz wagen und dann ist die 70+ fällig.
> Dieses mal habe ich ganz auf das Anfüttern verzichtet.
> Muss mal schauen was passiert, wenn ichs mit Futter probier.
> Das Problem an der Sache ist folgendes: das Wasser ist zur Zeit sehr klar und nur ca. 50cm tief.
> Wie würdet ihr an die ganze Sache rangehen?
> @mainzgonsenheim: Das mit der Brücke und hasi musst du mir mal erklären?
> Nächstes mal schrei ich mal ganz laut "Hasi!"
> 
> Gruß Tom



würde glaube ich weiterhin auf grundfutter verzichten und nur mit maden pur füttern um sie nicht zu verschrecken. wie sieht denn der fluss aus? angelst du auf sicht? hört sich an wie die gewässer der inselbewohner. die würden vermutlich mit mais und hand zufüttern.

zu hasi und der brücke: kennste noch den catweasel mit der kröte im seckel? :q

achja zu der 70+. ist für mich eigentlich jetzt nur noch reine formsache und wird in der 2ten Novemberwoche abgehakt (im warsten sinne des wortes). mein karpfenkollege hat wieder 4 stück als beifang gehabt (knapp unter 70 bis knapp unter 80). also werde ich mich eher mal in diese gewässerregion bewegen und (wenn es nur das ist) nachts fischen. er fängt die mit riesigen boilies, geht sicher noch besser mit kleineren und evtl doch wieder maden. also so wird es wohl gehen.
dann heute additiv noch zu nem anderen stillgewässer und ewig rumgelatscht um stellen zu suchen. würde auch da mal versuchen ob was geht. ist aber dann ein ganz anderes fsichen als unser jetziges und geht eher den gemütlichen weg und vermutlich den über sehr lange sessions. werde dies aber erst angehen wenn ich hasi wieder am start habe, da sonst zu langweilig #6


----------



## magic.j

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Leute,

Mal ne Frage,bis wann fangt ihr eigendlich Barben,meine so von der Jahreszeit her?

Wo stehen denn die Barben in der kalten JAhreszeit?

Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				magic.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Mal ne Frage,bis wann fangt ihr eigendlich Barben,meine so von der Jahreszeit her?
> 
> Wo stehen denn die Barben in der kalten JAhreszeit?
> 
> Mfg
> Magic.j



Hi,
Herbst und Winter sind gute Jahreszeiten (auch wenn viele hier denken es wäre nur im Sommer optimal, was ich z.B. nicht finde).

Herbst: Schnellstes zu befischendes Wasser mit geringer Tiefe und möglichst Hängerfreiem Grund da Körbchen immer rollen.

Winter: Langsamere Strömung (aber noch schneller als Altarme) mit unmittelbarer Nähe zum starken Strom z.B. Panzerstrassen oder Buhnenköpfe.

Persönlich bin ich mir aber langsam nicht mehr ganz so sicher, ob wenn es nur um Grossbarben geht nicht andere Plätze wie wirklich ruhige Abschnitte besser sind???


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Danke für deine antwort! Ich hab schon en paar bilder von dir gesehen, aber ein paar mehr wären nicht schlecht! (wenn's keine umstände macht)
Die Cherrywood gefällt mir von äussern überhaupt nicht, es ging mir ums wurfgewicht, obwohl das schon ziemlich viel ist, das ich mir nicht die ganze zeit gedanken machen muss das beim auswerfen nicht plötzlich die einzelteile vorbei kommen wie ich es schon so oft gesehn hab...
Werd mir die Browning in 4,20m XXL mitte November holen...wo hast du deine den her?

P.S Ich würde lieber en Hummer haben als en 911er


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Adrian

Schau mal hier vorbei falls dir die zusagt, Schirmer bietet die SPRO Titanex Heavy Feeder 4,20m für 75.00 Euro an.

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=285&products_id=27205


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Danke für deine antwort! Ich hab schon en paar bilder von dir gesehen, aber ein paar mehr wären nicht schlecht! (wenn's keine umstände macht)
> Die Cherrywood gefällt mir von äussern überhaupt nicht, es ging mir ums wurfgewicht, obwohl das schon ziemlich viel ist, das ich mir nicht die ganze zeit gedanken machen muss das beim auswerfen nicht plötzlich die einzelteile vorbei kommen wie ich es schon so oft gesehn hab...
> Werd mir die Browning in 4,20m XXL mitte November holen...wo hast du deine den her?
> 
> P.S Ich würde lieber en Hummer haben als en 911er


Schick mir mal per pm deine adresse dann sende ich sie dir mal.
biste dir sicher das du körbe von über 170g plus futter werfen musst (soviel mute ich meiner nämlich auch noch zu)? hast dafür aber einen besseren drill. aussehen einer rute ist mir fast egal, hauptsache funktioniert so wie ich es mir vorstelle. aber am besten wäre natürlich du könntest beide mal probefischen, leider lässt sich dies aber fast nie durchführen.|uhoh:
Check ruhig auch mal andere Ruten. Spro finde ich normalerweise auch immer ganz gut und Cerfat meinte ja auch sie wäre was. 

Hatte eine von Uli Beyer und eine von Angelfachgeschäft Hanfland. Kosteten ca 80 das Stück. Geht aber glaube ich jetzt viel billiger.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adrian: Wir haben haben das mit dem Auswerfen des Spitzenteils auch erst kürzlich beobachten können :q ... 

Mit der Browning machst Du sicherlich keinen Fehler, bei ibääh gehen die gelegentlich mal für 50-60 Euronen weg ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: ja da war doch mal was . besonders klasse fand ich die lockere art vonwegen: ist doch net so schlimm, passiert mir öfters


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg: das wird an seinem trainiertem wurfarm liegen! warte mal ab wenn hasi das erste mal wieder mit dabei ist, dann wirft der vermutlich das mittelteil mit raus ....:q


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mainzgonsenheim:
Ich fische genau unterhalb einer Turbine. Das Wasser ist durch Wände abgeschottet und wie gesagt rund 50cm tief. An den Turbinen wirds etwas tiefer sein.
Ich seh die Barben entweder an den Wänden nach oben ziehen, oder auch mal sich im Wasser drehen oder sogar noch steigen.
Dann schmeiß ich meinen Köder ca. 1,5m vor die Barben und warte bis der Biss erfolgt.
Würde sich ein Versuch mit treibender Pose rentieren?
Also die Barben stehen zu 90% an den Wänden entlang.

Wie würdet ihr fischen?

Grüße aus dem Altmühltal


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Shogunz: Ich würde es auf jeden Fall mal mit treibender bzw. verzögerter Pose versuchen, bei der geringen Wassertiefe ist da wohl eine kleine durchsichtige Wasserkugel ideal.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,



			
				ShogunZ schrieb:
			
		

> Würde sich ein Versuch mit treibender Pose rentieren?
> Also die Barben stehen zu 90% an den Wänden entlang.
> 
> Wie würdet ihr fischen?


Verzögerte Pose (bzw. Wasserkugel) wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht.
Ich würde es auch mal mit einem treibenden Stück Tauwurm versuchen, wenn der Untergrund nicht zu hindernisreich ist. Auf Tiefe kommst du mit ein paar Bleischroten vor dem Vorfach.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast auf Sicht zu fischen kannst du auch den Tiefgang deines Köders kontrollieren indem du Schnur freigibst oder stoppst.
Man kriegt schnell ein Gefühl dafür wieviel Blei man für die jeweiligen Stellen braucht und wo man aufpassen muss mit Hängern. Naja, wenn man mal eine Montage verliert wird es bei dieser Methode ja auch nicht gerade teuer.

Gruß
David


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich glaub es langsam nicht mehr. Jetzt werden auch schon Barben mit der Kneifzange gelandet, da dreht sich doch einem der Magen nicht nur einmal sondern fortwährend um. Aber lassen wir die weiteren Worte im Moment sonst würde es unter die Gürtellinie gehen.
Und dem guten Jan empfehle ich mal ein Selbstexperiment, welches brauche ich jawohl nicht zu nennen oder besser noch, sein Angelzeug in die Tonne kloppen.

http://img492.*ih.us/img492/6749/quickshot051dc.jpg

Quelle:http://fanaticfishing.fa.funpic.de/Coppermine/displayimage.php?album=15&pos=0


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Cerfat

Wo hast du oben die Top Gewässer her??
Das sind meine Angelgewässer, da fisch ich überall....??!!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da stimmt aber vieles nicht, z.B. die Ahrmündung, klar fisch ohne ende aber Fischschonbezirk und daher ~> Angeln Verboten...
Dann Brohler Hafen, Hechte, Karpfen und auch Friedfische satt, DAS WAR MAL!!!
Hier fäng man eigentlich nur noch kleine bis mittlere Brassen, aber dicke Rotaugen, im Hafen bringts nur die Feeder, manchmal auch die Stippe, nur noch wenig Barsche, Zander kaum noch nur an der Spitze da gehts...Aber Aal und Waller gibts in der Brohler Hafeneifahr in gewaltigen größen...Hab dort auch schon en Karpfenangler gesehen der mit Boilies zwei Barben von 74cm und ca. 65cm gefangen hat...


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Adrian

Ich als Moselaner, find das Rheingedöns wo ihr zu Hause seit, tzzzt.
Kurzum, hier hab ich das ganze her.

http://rheinangeln.de/html/presse.html

Das googeln ist eigentlich schon immer oder fast bei mir n Lieblingsbeschäftigung nebenbei.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Achso, wenn du mal hier in der gegen fischst sagste bescheid


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@shogun: wenn du so nah an den barben bist dann eher ohne pose und besser keine wasserkugel. wenn du diese verzögerst dann hauen die barben bestimmt ab. also nur ein blei auf die schnur wie schon empfohlen und raus mit den burschen. 

@cerfat: denke mal er verkauft die boga-grip zangen, sonst würde ich ihn nicht immer mit dem teil im anschlag sehen.andererseits könnte ich meine ganzen 68er vielleicht damit auch auf 77 ziehen hähä


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Die bilder sind nicht grad schlecht 
und das war auch wirklich ne barbe?? 
Werd mir die Rute auf jeden holen..danke nochmal...


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab hier noch n paar Bilder vom Rhein, vielleicht erkennt der eine oder andere sich wieder.
http://www.laksos.de/reiseue1/rhein.htm

@Adrian
Nächste Woche kommen bei Schirmer neue Angebote raus, ich glaub da ist was gutes bei. Hatte heut Nachmittag kurz mit denen getelet und ich kann es nicht anders sagen, der Mitarbeiter an der Strippe war wirklich freundlich und mehr wie hilfsbereit.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Check ruhig auch mal andere Ruten. Spro finde ich normalerweise auch immer ganz gut und Cerfat meinte ja auch sie wäre was.



ich fische eine Spro Heavy Feeder in 3,90m (Shadow Force). Bin damit recht zufrieden. Ein klarer Vorteil bei der Rute sind die großen Ringe (auch noch im Spitzenteil). Bei treibendem Gedöns im Fluss kann man so trotzdem noch ganz gut fischen ohne das es einem gleich die Ringe zusetzt.

Gruß
David


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich fische im moment auch ne Spro, Premium Power X Feeder in der Heavy version, für'n hafen auf Karpfen,Brassen,Rotaugen und so sind die 120g wg ausreichened aber bei uns an der Panzerrampe und Buhnen auf Barben zu wenig...


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo aus Dalheim (Bei Oppenheim)
Meinen bisherigen Zielfisch könnt ihr ja aus meinem Nick entnehmen.
Eher zufällig habe ich mit der kampfstarken Barbe (Beim Köderfischangeln) meine Bekanntschaft gemacht.
Nachdem ich mich über das Feedern mal so einigermaßen schlau gemacht habe und auch mal kibitzen konnte, habe ich mich entschlossen mir in der kommenden Woche 2 Feederruten zu kaufen.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir hier jemand Tipps über Ruten etc. geben könnte.
Mein Gewässer ist der Rhein von Oppenheim bis Ingelheim.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch jemand der mal einen "neugierigen" und "lernwilligen" "Neuen" mal zu einem Tripp mit nimmt.

LG
Norbert


----------



## feederangler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

... ja sieh an, früher oder später - feedert Jeder. |wavey: 

@Zanderhegi: Feederangeln und Zanderfischen schließen sich ja nicht aus. Man kann auch auf Zander Feedern! Aber warum willste denn gleich 2 Feederruten kaufen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Zanderhegi

Ich werd mir demnächst die Browning Syntec in XXL holen, 4,20m 180g wg...guck dir die doch auch mal an!


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Vielen Dank für das Feedback.
Ich brauche 2 Ruten da mein Junior (15Jahre) auch begeisterter Sportfischer ist.
Werde mir die Ruten auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: ja war es. sieht ganz geschmeidig aus oder . befrag doch einfach fish nochmal, der hat auch zwei stück.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Würd mich garnicht trauen ne Barbe so zu Power'n...Werd mir die Rute jetzt anfang des Monats holen.
Was fischst du eigentlich für Rollen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Würd mich garnicht trauen ne Barbe so zu Power'n...Werd mir die Rute jetzt anfang des Monats holen.
> Was fischst du eigentlich für Rollen?



Finde ich bin noch recht human beim Drillen, musst mal Sigi erleben. Der lässt die Teile an der Cherry fast Wasserski fahren#d

Erinnere mich bitte nicht an meine Rollen. Sind der totale Schrott. DAM FT 620. Denke ich werde nächstes Jahr auf ne Freilaufrolle umsteigen (wenn die DAM noch so lange mitmachen).


----------



## magic.j

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Leute,

nochmal ne Frage zu den Barben und Futter,was ist jetzt gerade ein gutes Futter auf Barben?

Habe mir schon mal gedacht ne Futtermischung aus Paniermehl,Haferflocken,Professional formula TENCHES&CARASSIO (Robinson) zu machen und als Partikel Mais und Heilbuttpellets?Taugt das was,oder habt ihr was besseres,das auch günstig ist?

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@magic.j

Probier mal das Mosella Explosiv Barbe, dass bei uns der renner.
Achte drauf das du wenn jetzt das Wetter und das Wasser kälter wird, dass du stärker richendes futter nimmst, ich weiss nich wie weit du da mit Paniermehl kommst, und Hafenflocken kommen bei mir schon lange nicht mehr ins Futter, ich finde die binden zu viel...


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@magic.j: Es kommt glaube gar nicht so sehr darauf an was Du fütterst, sondern das Du oft & regelmässig Deinen Futterkorb füllst ... Ich fische z.B. mit 'ner fertigen Feedermischung vom Ofenloch mit reichlich Maden & ein bisschen gekochtem Mais, funxt eigentlich ganz gut und ist relativ günstig (20kg über iibäääh ca. 10-15 €).


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Probier mal das Mosella Explosiv Barbe, dass bei uns der renner.


 
Aber mit rund 3€ pro 1kg Beutel auch nicht gerade billich ...|kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Und du musst sehen das du gezielt einen platz fütterst, indem du immer wieder auf eine Stelle wirfst...Dadurch kannst du die fische konzentriert auf einem platz bekommen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> Aber mit rund 3€ pro 1kg Beutel auch nicht gerade billich ...



Klar, Mosella halt...


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sagt mal bitte lieb Leut, was kosten denn bei euch 1 Liter Maden so im Durchschnitt ?
Hier in der Gegend zahlt man so 8-10 Euro für den Liter je nachdem wo. Da ist nicht viel mit ins Futter tun drin(bei mir jedenfalls), weil einfach und auch alles andere Ködergedöns hier viel zu teuer ist.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Das sind ja Preise wie bei Hasi in Bad Camberg  In der Gegend um Mainz so zwischen 5 - 6 € würde ich sagen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich glaub bei uns 7,50euro...sind dann aber auch wirklich viele maden, dann kann man auch mal ordentlich ins futter tun...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				magic.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> nochmal ne Frage zu den Barben und Futter,was ist jetzt gerade ein gutes Futter auf Barben?
> 
> Habe mir schon mal gedacht ne Futtermischung aus Paniermehl,Haferflocken,Professional formula TENCHES&CARASSIO (Robinson) zu machen und als Partikel Mais und Heilbuttpellets?Taugt das was,oder habt ihr was besseres,das auch günstig ist?
> 
> Mfg
> magic.j



Hi Magic,
ich verrate an dieser Stelle mal was die besten Fangergebnisse bringt.|kopfkrat

richtige Angelplatzwahl   
fehlerfrei Montage bzw. Geräte   
viel Angelzeit   
Uhrzeit
 Der Rest ist nur noch Beischmuck. Denke ich würde an meinem besten Platz auch ohne Futter mehr Barben fangen, als mancher mit Topfutter an der falschen Stelle. Dennoch benutze ich auch das Robinson Schleienfutter und fang damit. Kann aber nicht sagen das es besser ist als andere Sorten oder einfach nur Grundmischung (besonders wenn Du alleine fischst). Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

A


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal bitte lieb Leut, was kosten denn bei euch 1 Liter Maden so im Durchschnitt ?
> Hier in der Gegend zahlt man so 8-10 Euro für den Liter je nachdem wo. Da ist nicht viel mit ins Futter tun drin(bei mir jedenfalls), weil einfach und auch alles andere Ködergedöns hier viel zu teuer ist.


Hm, kaufe immer nur nen halben und der kostet 3,20€. Muss mich hier mal outen. Bringe den Jungs ja meist die Maden mit und ziehe dann etwas mehr Kohle ab, da ich ja grad gebaut habe und so 
Das ich keine mehr ins Futter mache hat weniger mit Geiz zu tun als das ich denke es bringt nicht mehr Fisch. Sehe ich mir unsere sonntäglichen Trips und Fänge an, gibt es keine Vorteile für die Madenjungs


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim 

Mit deinen 4 Punkten stimme ich dir voll überein, aber mit dem Fertigfutter nicht. 

Gibt es Fertigfutter was in der Natur vom Himmel fällt, NEIN.

Gibt es Mais, Weizen, Haferflocken, Paniermehl etc. was in der Natur vom Himmel fällt, NEIN.

Auch Paniermehl kostet sowie das übrige Zeug's, aber längst nicht soviel. Warum also um Himmelswillen immer dieses Sauteures Fertigfutter verwenden ?
Für mich ist das einzig und alleine seit jeher n gut gemachte Werbekampagne damit sich die Leute das Zeug kaufen.

Seit ich in letzter Zeit wieder mehr Zeit zum Angeln habe und hier immer lese kann ich meinerseits keinen Unterschied vom/zu Fertigfutter und meinem Gematsche erkennen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Was habt ihr den alle für Rod Pod's???


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich benutze ein Dreibein (High-Pod). Funxt am Rhein eigentlich ganz gut ...


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Leute,
start jetzt dann nochmal einen Versuch bei uns an der Altmühl.
Ich fotographier heut mal meinen Angelplatz.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Tom,
Petri Heil dann!
Ich hatte letztens gefragt ob du den Fisch gegessen hast wegen dem Sägewerk (?) im Hintergrund, dachte das wäre eher abseits des Wassers.

Bin schon gespannt auf deine Fotos, von der Altmühl hört man ja immer wieder gutes!

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzGonsenheim
> 
> Mit deinen 4 Punkten stimme ich dir voll überein, aber mit dem Fertigfutter nicht.
> 
> Gibt es Fertigfutter was in der Natur vom Himmel fällt, NEIN.
> 
> Gibt es Mais, Weizen, Haferflocken, Paniermehl etc. was in der Natur vom Himmel fällt, NEIN.
> 
> Auch Paniermehl kostet sowie das übrige Zeug's, aber längst nicht soviel. Warum also um Himmelswillen immer dieses Sauteures Fertigfutter verwenden ?
> Für mich ist das einzig und alleine seit jeher n gut gemachte Werbekampagne damit sich die Leute das Zeug kaufen.
> 
> Seit ich in letzter Zeit wieder mehr Zeit zum Angeln habe und hier immer lese kann ich meinerseits keinen Unterschied vom/zu Fertigfutter und meinem Gematsche erkennen.


Hi Cerfat,
finde es ok wenn Du mit deinem Futter zufrieden bist#6. Zufriedenheit ist denke ich ne sehr wichtige Sache. Kenne es vom Spinnfischen, dass meist nur die Köder fangen an die man auch glaubt (klar werden auch fast nur diese gefischt).
Wenn ich es aber von der Kostenseite her sehe, komme ich persönlich mit dem Fertigfutter weiter. Rechnung sieht da bei mir so aus: 1 Kg kostet mich unter einem Euro. Wenn ich jetzt anfange selber zu mixen geht es vielleicht noch paar Cent billiger (aber vielleicht auch schlechter was die Konsistenz betrifft), habe dann aber auch viel Lauferei am Backen. In dieser Zeit kann ich wenn alles passt aber ne Barbe fangen. :m

@Shogun: Dann mal viel Erfolg und denk an die Schrottbleie. Falls das nicht klappt musste halt eben harpunieren. Bin ebenfalls auf die Bilder gespannt. Schaffste es mal die Barben im Strom zu fotografieren?? 

Werde ja leider keine Barbenfänge beisteuern können, da ich ab morgen am Edersee bin und paar Räuber überlisten möchte. Müsst ihr halt für mich mitfangen  Cu


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr den alle für Rod Pod's???



Check mal den Ultimate Tri-Pod. Finde den nicht ganz so klotzig. Lege allerdings immer nen grossen Stein auf die hintere Brücke, sonst siehste den Barbenbiss nämlich am umkippenden Rod-Pod.#q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Ok das es für mich nur nen Euro oder weniger kostet hat was mit dem direkten Abholen durch Kollegen zu tun. Würde ich nur übers Web kaufen (gibts auch an der Mosel , käme ein Kilo auf 1,5€ all-inklusive. Hast dann eine Mischung, an der Du eigentlich nichts mehr schrauben musst#6.

Wenn die Anzahl der Angler rückläufig ist sind deine Chancen auf Fisch doch schon wieder am steigen. Der Schiffsverkehr muss nicht unbedingt das Problem sein (hatten wir aber ja schon mal drüber gesprochen). Wo genau bist Du denn an der Mosel?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Den Ultimate Triangel Pod? Hab mir den schon ein paar mal angeguckt, hast du den auch oder...??
Ich muss mal gucken Ultimate wär schon nicht schlecht, ich bin nächsten Monat auf em Carp-meeting ich werd mich da auch nochmal nach nem Rod Pod umgucken, ich brauch unbedingt en neuen...


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Viel hab ich nicht zu vermelden, aber ...die Tagesausbeute von heute.

1 Rotauge
1 Döbel

... und eine wunderschöne, gutgenährte Barbe von 67 cm.

Diese drei waren die ganze Ausbeute von heute. Allerdings, bedingt durch das schöne Wetter und den verkaufsoffenen Sonntag, Zuschauer und Gaffer ohne Ende. Allerdings, die Barbe hat mehr entschädigt wie 50 gefangene Rotaugen.
Und nachdem ich mich nochmal mit einem anderen Angler unterhalten hatte, sind solche Barben wohl einige da aber die werden hier so selten gefangen in dieser Größe das man sich wirklich freuen kann wie klein Hänschen(hab ich auch wieder getan). Vor 10 Jahren wußte noch keiner hier wie man das Wort schreibt.

P.S.: Sie wurde schonend zurückgesetzt denn solche schönen Tiere möchte ich gerne als 70+ wiederfangen, die gehören einfach in keinen Kochtopf.


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wat ist denn hier los ? Keine Fangmeldungen mehr, alle in der Kneipe oder wat ?

Was ein Tag, noch nicht am Wasser heut Morgen schon rummst das wieder. Aber auch genauso schnell war der Spuk auch vorbei. Kurz nach Start, einen schönen Grandopa von Döbel(55-60) und keine 20 Min später, rechne mit n Baumstamm, denn die ersten Sek. bewegt sich gar nichts aber letzendlich war es eine schöne Barbe von 67 cm. Gewogen hab ich nicht, aber die sah sehr gut ernährt aus.
Und dann kam was kommen mußte, hatte die Barbe am feinen Geschirr, es kam so n Riesenpott von über 100 m und so einer zieht hier das Wasser dann über n halben Meter raus und die Barbe ging auch mit. Es ist gut gegangen sie ließ sie auch gut abhaken und freute sich ihres Lebens dann wieder.
Und diese 2 waren denn letztendlich auch die ganze Ausbeute für heute. Ich weiß nicht, an der Stelle hatte ich schon Dutzende von dicken Rotaugen und Brassen am Tag sonst gefangen, irgendwie alles weg; seltsam ?

Was bleibt übrig, die 70+, wenn auch dieses Jahr vielleicht nicht mehr, aber warten wir der Dinge ab.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Leute??? Was ist los??? Ich bin wieder da und wollte den neuen König ehren und was muß ich hier lesen??? Nichts ist passiert!!#c 
Wird Zeit dass wir losziehen. Zu wenig Wasser??? Was kennt MG noch so für Ausreden???:g 
Was ist am kommenden Wochenende?? MG?? fish?? Sigi?? Wir müssen ran an den Fisch!!! 
Warscheinlich seit ihr alle im Keller und wißt nicht wohin mit dem ganzen Futter was ihr geordert habt!!!Ab in den Rhein mit dem Zeug!!
Petri!!|wavey:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heyho Hasi,
jetzt halte mich zwar alle für pervers, aber irgendwie find ichs charmant dich wieder mal an Board zu haben. Was ist denn bei deinem jetzigen Trip wieder schiefgelaufen :m??????
AUsserdem ist der Oktober rum und es gilt den November-König zu ermitteln (welcher sich aber vermutlich kaum vom Oktober unterscheiden wird).

@Adi: Habe heute meinen Pod endlich mal auf nen vernünftigen Stand gebracht und die hinteren Gewinde um 90 Grad umgebohrt, um Rod Cups (Rutenhülsen für Griffende) montieren zu können. Gibt einem beim Urinieren doch ein wesentlich beruhigenderes Gefühl:m

@Cerfat: Wenigstens Du hälst die Barbenfahne mal hoch. Die anderen Weicheier gehen ja nicht raus . Die wissen halt unseren Bestand nicht zu schätzen und das nehmen die Barben meist übel|uhoh:.

Spätestens Sonntag wird aber wieder angegriffen. Habe zwar keine Infos über die momentane Lage, dürfte sich aber dank stabilen Wetterverhältnissen nicht gross geändert haben.
Wie es scheint werden zumindest Fish und ich (reimt sich) Donnerstag oder Freitag nach der Arbeit mal ins Dunkle reinfischen. Denke das könnte auch was bringen.

Übrigens heute einige Freilaufrollen begutachtet, aber irgendwie reisst mich da keine vom Hocker. Achsen sind irgendwie so dünn, dass die eigentlich nicht lange halten können . Hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit Freilaufrollen fürs schwere Feedern (mache vielleicht besser mal ein Topic für auf)?
Neueste Technologie gibts am Sonntag bei mir in Sachen Körbchen zu sehen. Sind Körbe von Browning, welche Flüssigkeit (Lockstoff) aufsaugen können. Ob das klappt und vor allem was bringt?|kopfkrat

Nen Kollegen von Mosella getroffen und mal ein Date zum Barbeln vereinbart. Freut mich, da er es war der mir meine erste Barbe beschert hat. Er sieht kein Problem über 70cm zu kommen, da er von 10 Stück eine darüber hat. Habe schon dreistellige Stückzahlen und noch keine;+. Sein Geheimtipp sind viele Maden, was genau gegen meine Richtung geht. Allerdings behandelt er diese, doch dazu vielleicht bald mal mehr


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Hasi! Na, wieder im Lande? Am Wochenende geht's natürlich wieder raus an die Barbenfront! Hast Du Dein Auto ein bisschen geschont, so dass Du auch mitkommen kannst??|supergri 

MG: Für die Barben-Night passt mir Freitag besser ... in Sachen neueste Technologie habe ich übrigens noch ein buntes Sortiment Futterkörbe für Dich in der Garage liegen! Das mit den vielen Maden hört sich gar nicht schlecht an - bin ich also auf dem richtigen Weg|supergri


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim , Danke!

Haste dir das hier mal angesehn, hab das mal hier reingeschrieben. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63118

Was hälste von den Engländern ?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Passiert ist nichts, außer viiieeel Fisch an der See!! War klasse und meine Rettungswesten sind noch heil!!  Mein Auto läuft immer besser und ich hoffe das es auch noch etwas durchhält! 
@MG: Genau, an dem Barbenkönig ändert sich nichts im November. Das bin natürlich wieder ich. Ich nehme beim nächsten fischen den Platz den ihr nicht wollt und dann zeige ich euch mal wieder wie aus Sch... Bonbon gemacht wird!! :m 
Habt Ihr also was geplant?? Ich mache mit!! Habe zwar noch Muskelkater vom drillen an der See aber so ne kleine 70iger kann ich noch landen:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzGonsenheim , Danke!
> 
> Haste dir das hier mal angesehn, hab das mal hier reingeschrieben.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63118
> 
> Was hälste von den Engländern ?



Ja hab es mir mal reingezogen. Schreib sowas aber besser hier rein oder mach neu auf und verweise drauf, da es dann eher gesehen wird als in der Umfrage. Weisst ja wir bekommen kein eigenes Forum da zu unübersichtlich. Oder wir wechseln in das Liebe und Erotik oder wie es heisst|bla:.

Ist natürlich ein Engländer mit 2 m langen Armen, welcher er der Cam entgegenstreckt. 11kg sind es aber nicht, eher 11lbs. Habe ihn aber leider nicht genau gefunden um es nachzulesen. Vielleicht schickste nochmal nen genauen Link, komme nur auf die Übersichtsseite. Denke die Jungs haben eigentlich die besseren Gewässer und können teilweise auf Sicht fangen. Heisst Kleiunbarbenschulen umfischen. Dennoch haben sie was auf der Lampe keine Frage. Glaube sogar sie würden uns hier auch ganz gut einheizen wenn man sie einreisen liesse .

Aber die deutschen Jungs können auch was, wenns auch oft nur das betrügen ist. Siehe den Spinner auf dem 2ten Platz. Und bitte fragt nicht mich wo die Kacheln in Küchenbild Nr.11 her sind. Könnte sonst höchstens auf Hasis Reste Rampe tippen.:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/barbe.php


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Passiert ist nichts, außer viiieeel Fisch an der See!! War klasse und meine Rettungswesten sind noch heil!!  Mein Auto läuft immer besser und ich hoffe das es auch noch etwas durchhält!
> @MG: Genau, an dem Barbenkönig ändert sich nichts im November. Das bin natürlich wieder ich. Ich nehme beim nächsten fischen den Platz den ihr nicht wollt und dann zeige ich euch mal wieder wie aus Sch... Bonbon gemacht wird!! :m
> Habt Ihr also was geplant?? Ich mache mit!! Habe zwar noch Muskelkater vom drillen an der See aber so ne kleine 70iger kann ich noch landen:g



@fish: Meinste der Hasi ist überhaupt wieder clean nach dem ganzen Dopingzeug? Normalerweise heisst es doch 12 Monate Sperre;+. Vielleicht ist er aber ja clean und hat einfach nur nen Dorschpilker von 300g auf die Rübe bekommen und schreibt deshalb so nen Dünnpfiff. Egal wir sollten den Vogel aus humoristischen Gründen wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Genau, aus humoristischen Gründen. Sonnst ist ja nichts los!!!:g 

Hier kannst du mal Fische sehen:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63770


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Schöne Bilder! Siehst sogar aus wie ein richtiger Angler


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim 

Nee, genauen Link find ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Vielleicht hab ich das auch falsch aufgefaßt, mein englisch ist leider auch nicht so dolle. Hier ist aber n Bild:
The British record barbel at 19lb 6 1/2oz's caught Oct 2001
http://p101.ezboard.com/fbarbelplaygroundfrm15.showMessage?topicID=15.topic
Das wären ja dann rund 9.2 Kilo oder irre ich da ?

Und zu den Hitparaden, da geb ich nix für ...

Hab eben noch etwas gegoogelt, da hieß es in einem Bericht das die Barben auch verückt nach Hanf wären und regelrecht in einen Freßrausch dann verfallen würden. Und den die Maden soll man ein Bad in geriebenem Käse gönnen. Streit ich mal gar net ab.
Maden, denk ich mal ist und bleibt der Nr.1 Köder. Nur manchmal denk ich, die müßten doch auch anders an den Haken zu machen sein, als üblich.
Mir würde da z.B. vorschweben, den Haken in einen Kleber tunken, dann in die Maden so das n gutes Bündel dran bleibt, damit die Maden länger zappeln.
Würd sowas irgendwie gehen und wenn wie und womit ?

Und das mit dem Hanf, ich hau das nächstemal mal n paar Kilo davon rein.


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo

Ich bin ja sozusagen noch Feeder-Anfänger!!
Suche im Rhein (Bereich Oppenheim - Mainz) noch gute Angelstellen an denen ich das Feedern auf Barben üben kann.
Kann mir jemand von Euch hier ein paar Stellen nennen ? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar. 
Werde, wenn das Wetter hält am Feiertag mal mein Glück versuchen.

Petri Heil
Norbert


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo, 
zu den Engländern  und zu "British pounds" sage ich mal nix:g

aber dazu:


			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst ja wir bekommen kein eigenes Forum da zu unübersichtlich. Oder wir wechseln in das Liebe und Erotik oder wie es heisst|bla:.



Und warum bekommen die Karpfenangler ein eigenes Forum? Wie könnte schon irgendein ein plumper Karpfen mit unseren eleganten Barben mithalten?

Gruß
David
der nächstes Wochenende endlich wieder zum Rhein fährt, Barben angeln!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, aus humoristischen Gründen. Sonnst ist ja nichts los!!!:g
> 
> Hier kannst du mal Fische sehen:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63770



Wegen den Sprotten fährste tausende Kilometer zur See? Geh ich lieber in Schweden auf Hecht oder bleibt besser zu Hause und fang Barben vor denen sich deine Dorsche erschrecken würden (mindestens so wie wir uns vor Dir erschrecken). Sieht süss aus, wie Du im knietiefen Wasser stehst und die Brühe bis zum Bauchnabel reicht :q. Aber Hasi eins musste mir echt mal erklären, hast Du viel Kohle?|kopfkrat

@cerfat: Naja sind ja englische Pfund und ich komme auf 8,8kg. Was natürlichder blanke Wahnsinn ist. Dennoch hört es sich speziell bei Karpfen immer nach 40Pfündern an und sind bei uns noch lange keine.
Hanf wird da oben ja auch immer gefüttert und scheint nix zu schaden. Hatten den selber lange Zeit unters Futter gemischt, doch von Fressrausch habe ich da nix gemerkt. Schreib mal ob es bei Dir genutzt hat. Mach aber nicht zu viel ins Futter, sonst bindet es vielleicht nicht mehr so gut.
Maden kann man auch an nem Haar anbieten. Bringt aber nicht so viel weil sie auch da aufgestochen werden müssen.

@hegi: Wenn Du alle erforderlichen Impfungen hast kannste auch gerne mal mitkommen. Muss das aus rechtlichen Gründen wegen Hasi schreiben.  Hast Du schweres Feedergeschirr? Ansonsten wäre wie gesagt Ginsheim mal nen Versuch wert, oder Mombach an der Kaiserbrücke (tieferes Wasser), oder Weisenauer Strecke (hier aber viele Ersatzkörbchen mitnehmen .

@barbus: Kennst ja die Argumente. Vielleicht verstehe ich diese mal wenn ich alt und schwach bin|kopfkrat. Karpfen: Vielleicht kann man da besser Banner für verkaufen?|bla:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Wenn du mal in meinem Alter bist und genauso erfolgreich angeln kannst, dann bist du auf Hechte nicht mehr scharf und mußt nicht nach Schweden fahren. Dann, wenn du es kannst, fängst du sie auch im Rhein!! Aber eine Landratte ist nicht für die Dinge offen, mein Freund!!#6 |supergri 
Du kannst ja mal über deinen Schatten springen und eine Woche mit hoch kommen. Bekommst auch ne neue Rettungsweste!!!!:g


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Falls ihr Freitag Abend los zieht, bin ich  mit großer  Warscheinlichkeit dabei. Hoffe daß ich  bin  dahin nicht mehr so viel  arbeit habe.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> @MG: Wenn du mal in meinem Alter bist und genauso erfolgreich angeln kannst, dann bist du auf Hechte nicht mehr scharf und mußt nicht nach Schweden fahren. Dann, wenn du es kannst, fängst du sie auch im Rhein!! Aber eine Landratte ist nicht für die Dinge offen, mein Freund!!#6 |supergri
> Du kannst ja mal über deinen Schatten springen und eine Woche mit hoch kommen. Bekommst auch ne neue Rettungsweste!!!!:g


 
Du sollst mir nicht immer Angst einjagen. Und beim Gedanken mit Dir auf der See zu sein kommt nunmal eine solche auf. Wie sieht es denn jetzt am Freitag aus. Kommste auch oder was? Denke wir angeln von 4uhr bis um 8 oder von mir aus auch länger. Muss nur wissen wieviel Mann wir sind, wegen Platzwahl. Ausserdem ist mein Erlaubnisscheinblock fast leer. 
Wenn noch einer von euch 14er Boilies mit Fruchtgeschmack hat, bitte mal mitbringen. Fisch scheint nach neuesten Infos nicht zu gehen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Arbeite am Freitag bis ca 14.30 und dann kann ich gleich von Biebrich aus kommen. Packe meine Sachen gleich ins Auto, besorgst du Maden??? Wenn nicht, dann muß ich wohl die Dinger in Wiba kaufen, die sind immer sehr klein. #d 
Ich werde auch mit Heilis fischen, da geht dann was. :g


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auch mit Heilis fischen,



Bin weder besoffen oder angekifft, aber was bitte sind "Heilis" ?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Bin weder besoffen oder angekifft, aber was bitte sind "Heilis" ?


 
Also wir haben hier schon einige Tricks bekannt gegeben. Z.B. Spüli war mal der Renner(von Penny), Maden lackieren in Schwarz/Gelb, fischen ohne Vorfach, fischen mit 5Ltr Futterkörbe und da kann ich auch das Geheimnis lüften: Heilis sind *HEILBUTTPELLETZ*


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab kein gutes Gefühl mit Pellets. Wenns auf Fischboilies überhaupt nicht beisst, sollte man denke ich auch noch keine Halis fischen. Dann nehmt halt eher Käse. Leider ist mein Boilielieferant auf grosser Carptour im Ausland und hier gibts nur die 20er Bomben. Werde also beide mit Maden fischen (hoffe Fish bringt uns mit) oder wenn ich welche bekomme Fruchtboilies.

Würde die Panzerstrasse in Ginsheim vorschlagen, da man dort im Dunkeln noch einigermassen rumlatschen kann. Hocken uns halt da zusammen bis ne Rute ins Wasser fliegt. Habt ihr laute Glöckchen


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei, werde mich aber im Büro frühestens gegen 15:00 - 15:30 verdrücken können  

@Hasi: Fahre am Donnerstag noch beim Bode vorbei, kann Dir also bei Bedarf 'ne Tüte Maden mitbringen.

@MG:Hab noch 'nen paar 15er Pelzer Sushi Imperial, die habe ich letztes Mal nicht alle aufgegessen. Die bringe ich mal mit ....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei, werde mich aber im Büro frühestens gegen 15:00 - 15:30 verdrücken können
> 
> @Hasi: Fahre am Donnerstag noch beim Bode vorbei, kann Dir also bei Bedarf 'ne Tüte Maden mitbringen.
> 
> @MG:Hab noch 'nen paar 15er Pelzer Sushi Imperial, die habe ich letztes Mal nicht alle aufgegessen. Die bringe ich mal mit ....



Können ja zu verschiedenen Zeiten einfallen. Ist dann stressfreier. Ist der Pelzerkram nicht auch Fisch? Bring mir bitte auch nen halben Liter mit, brauche die eh für Sonntag.

Achja ich geb dann mal einen Drink aus. Hintergrund ist, das ich in Zukunft mehr Zeit zum Fischen haben werde. Nee nix arbeitslos. Brauche mich nur nicht mehr um die Nachwuchproduktion zu bemühen. 
Freundin macht fleissig den hier :v


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Au ja! Glöckchen mitbringen


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sauber! Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch "Papa" ...:m :m 

Hast also noch 9 Monate Zeit um in aller Ruhe 'ne Ü70 zu fangen ...


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab jetzt 3 Kilo Hanf fertig gemacht und werd morgen früh, falls es nicht schüttet wieder an mein Loch gehn. Mal schaun wie es aussieht, hat ja doch einiges heut Nacht hier geregnet.
Ähm, falls die Barben wirklich auf Hanf abgehn wie immer geschrieben wird und ihr seit ja mehrere Leute, der Zentner Hanfmehl kostet im Futterhandel nur rund 60 Euro. Mit etwas Paniermel binden und in den Futterkorb. Wenn, meiner Meinung nach billiger und besser wie dieses ganze Gedöns an Fertigfutter.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Ich bin froh, dass ich die letzte Futter-Sammelbestellung hinter mit habe |supergri Hör' bloß auf denen irgendwas vom billigen Futter zu erzählen, die kommen ganz schnell wieder auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: dann mal danke. freundin weiss das ich sehr freiheitsliebend bin und lässt mich sicher auch nach den 9 mon noch sonntags zwischen 8 und 12 raus . 
achja ich hab gehört hanf soll billig sein, kannste sigi und mir nicht was mitbringen 

@cerfat: du wirst auf alle fälle genug fisch damit anlocken. 
p.s.:aber ich warne dich. siehst an meinem fall was dabei rauskommt wenn man mal ans loch geht . bin allerdings nicht an meins gegangen, sollte dann weniger weitreichend sein


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg: ... klar! Mit Kinderwagen |supergri 

Sehe Dich dann schon mit Angelzeugs auf dem Kinderwagen den Rhein entlang schieben |bla:


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo, der Zentner Hanf kostet nur 30 Euro. Geh das mal im kleinen Gebinde im Laden kaufen, denn zahlte dich aber dumm und dämlich.

P.S.: Als ich die vielen Döbel vor n paar Tagen in dem Loch gefangen hatte, da hätte mal jemad n Bild machen sollen. N ganzen Eimer richtige Matsche, Fleischwurst, Hackfleisch, Partikel, Bohnen, Erbsen, Quark, und und ... hat vielleicht 1.50 Euro der ganze Eimer voll gekostet. Einfach rein damit. Hat auch geklappt, für mich reicht das und macht auch Spaß.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> N ganzen Eimer richtige Matsche, Fleischwurst, Hackfleisch, Partikel, Bohnen, Erbsen, Quark, und und ...


 
Hört sich auf jeden Fall mal lecker an, quasi wie Eintopf |supergri. Hasi unser Nordlicht hätte Dir bestimmt auch beim auslöffeln geholfen ...|bla:


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ein schonend gekochter Hanfsamen zum Anfüttern. Auch als Hakenköder zu benutzen. Inhalt: ca. 350 g.

69462.85.585  Hanfsamen  Grundpreis pro 1kg/EUR: 14,14   EUR 4,95  

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

Ich glaub ich dreh durch. Da hab ich jetzt keine Lust nachzurechnen, aber das ist ja eine Gewinnspanne, unendlich.


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am Rhein beissen die Barben z.Zt. sehr gut- aber nur Bisse auf Madenbündel- Käse und v.a. Mini- Käse Boilies (aus eigener Herstellung) interessieren nicht einmal die Krabben...

Komischerweise beissen die Barben nicht in der Hauptströmung, sondern in flachstem Wasser 10m vom Ufer entfernt (in der Buhne)... Verstehe das, wer will#c


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Würde die Panzerstrasse in Ginsheim vorschlagen, da man dort im Dunkeln noch einigermassen rumlatschen kann. Hocken uns halt da zusammen bis ne Rute ins Wasser fliegt. Habt ihr laute Glöckchen


 
Man Junge, wo ist das denn nun wieder????


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi DC,

du bist doch der Mann der sich auch von Zeit zu Zeit am unteren Niederhein rumtreibt, oder? 

Bin am Wochenende in Kleve und geh dann auch Freitag und Samstag angeln, sag bescheid, wenn du zufällig in der Ecke sein solltest.

Das man die Barben jetzt in den Buhnenfeldern fängt mag daran liegen, dass sie jetz schon auf "Sparmodus" laufen, heißt sie verpulvern ihre Energie nicht mehr so in der härtesten Strömung und stehen in ruhigeren Bereichen.
In den Buhnenfeldern gibt es ja auch noch genug zu futtern.

Schöner Fisch übrigens!

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> Am Rhein beissen die Barben z.Zt. sehr gut- aber nur Bisse auf Madenbündel- Käse und v.a. Mini- Käse Boilies (aus eigener Herstellung) interessieren nicht einmal die Krabben...
> 
> Komischerweise beissen die Barben nicht in der Hauptströmung, sondern in flachstem Wasser 10m vom Ufer entfernt (in der Buhne)... Verstehe das, wer will#c



Ja ist ne Schöne und gutes Foto (sieht man ja auch nicht so oft). Fütterst Du denn auch Tage vor, oder nur beim Fsichen selbst. Scheint bei anderen Ködern als Maden wohl elemantar zu sein. 

@barbus: Glaube nicht das sie schon im Sparmodus laufen. Wasser ist noch nicht wirklich abgekühlt. Werden am Woende mehr dazu sagen können, da wir ja evtl. zwei verschiedene Plätze die euren entsprechen befischen werden. Mein Favorit ist allerdings (noch) die harte Strömung.

@cerfat: Hat das mit deinem Hanf den heut geklappt? Klar wird da ordentlich was verdient. Kannst ja mal darüber nachdenken Geld mit Hanf zu machen. Aber dabei nicht das Gesetz übertreten . Bei den ganzen Zutaten hat dein Eintopf aber sicher mehr als 1,50€ gekostet. Zahle ja schon nur fürs Hackfleisch mehr wenn ich Nudeln mache (n lasse). Oder haste es vom REAL :v?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Man Junge, wo ist das denn nun wieder????


 
Stimmt ja, da war doch was    Wie soll ich's erklären, ohne das Du wieder im Nirwana landest ... 

Von Wsbn/Biebrich über A671 in Richtung Mainz, nachdem Du auf die A60 Rtg Mainz abgebogen bist auf der Abbiegespur bleiben und gleich wieder rechts runter in Rtg. Ginsheim-Gustavsburg. An der Abfahrt dann nacht rechts Richtung Ginsheim, 1. Ampel rechts durch das Neubaugebiet ganz bis zum Ende ... voilá!


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG

Im Regen hin heut Morgen, im Regen aufgehört heut Nachmittag. 1 Döbel, 1 Rotauge, 1 Brasse, zwar alles stattliche Kerle aber ansonsten war LauLun heute angesagt. Einfach kein Vergleich mehr wie noch vor 14 Tagen, alles wech. Die ganze Buhne hier scheint wie leergefegt, nicht der kleinste Nukelpifkes mehr zu sehen. Ich denke trotzdem das noch Fisch in den Löschern ist, zwar wenige aber dafür um so größere.
Nur die Montagen und Taktiken wie im Sommer scheinen jetzt nicht mehr zu funzen, muß da mal noch was austüfteln.
Mit dem Hackfleisch ist es wie mit allen verderblichen Dingen die kurz vor Ablauf stehen in den Supermärkten. Bei den einen bekommste gar nix billiger(die kloppen alles in die große Tonne), bei anderen wird es runtergesetzt um die Hälfte(immer noch zu teuer). Und in 1 von 10 kannste mit dem Cheffe oder Abteilungsleiter reden wenn man die ganzen Reste kauft. Was im Regal dann für z.B. 1.59 neu steht bekomm ich dann für 10 Cent, so ählich in etwa.
Daheim ab in dei Gefriertruhe und fettich.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: da bewundere ich dich dann doch ein bischen. würde mich nicht so in das anfutter vertiefen können. versuche eher das gerät zu optimieren und mehr zeit und stellen zu finden. jeder hat halt eine andere vorgehensweise und das macht es schon wieder interessant. der einzige welcher keine hat ... ach nee ich lass hasi heut mal gehen


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@barbus: Bin leider am WE verhindert, aber wünsche dir viel Glück. Besuch mal "meine" Zanderchen bei Sch.....sch..z :m

@mainz: Danke, das Foto habe ich mit dem Selbstauslöser gemacht- Dafür find ichs ganz ok. 
Ich füttere nur am Angeltag, aber da ich an dieser Stelle sehr sehr oft sitze, müssten die Barben meine Boilies schon kennen. Und auf Käse haben die eigentlich immer gebissen. 
Die wollen aber auch absolut kein würziges Futter- es muss nach meinen Erfahrungen süß wie türkische Nachspeisen sein, damit die in Wallung kommen!


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

... Am Einstiegsplatz, ein Bauernhof kurz vor der deutschen Grenzen zu Öhningen, erwartet mich Flori. Er ist der Leiter von Tauchsport pro marine in Lindau. Flori erklärt mir nochmals wie ich am besten in der Nacht mit der Strömung klarkomme und wo ich am meisten sehen kann. Etwas übertrieben finde ich seine Schilderungen bezüglich der Menge und Anzahl von Fischen im Rhein. Ich habe noch nie viel Leben im Süsswasser gesehen.

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/5832/quickshot074kh.jpg​Aber gerade als ich in den Fluss einsteige erfasst mein Scheinwerfer die ersten zwei großen Barben. Florian notiert sich noch meinen Einstieg und schon habe ich den Kopf unter Wasser, um mit meinem Partner zusammen einen tollen Tauchgang zu erleben.

Es ist ein seltsames Gefühl in mir. Ich weiss nicht genau was mich erwartet. Es ist dunkel, doch gibt mir meine Lampe genügend Licht, um den Weg nach Stein am Rhein unter Wasser zu finden. Die Strömung ist recht stark und zwingt mir teilweise die Richtung auf. Anfangs bin ich nervös und versuche dagegen anzukämpfen. Doch irgendwann lasse ich mich von dem vielen Leben unter Wasser derart ablenken, daß ich gar nicht mehr an mich selbst denke.

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/9565/quickshot083ae.jpg​Riesige Barben kommen mir in der Strömung entgegen. Eine muss ich geblendet haben, denn sie schwimmt direkt in mich rein. Ich würde lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, ich hätte mich nicht erschrocken.

http://www.promarine.de/home/events/rheindive/erlebnisrheindive.htm

http://img438.*ih.us/img438/5456/quickshot046go.jpg
http://img438.*ih.us/img438/80/quickshot053oh.jpg
http://img438.*ih.us/img438/3892/quickshot066lx.jpg

Killer-Barbe: http://www.carp-courier.com/sites/angeln/angeln_galerie/nk_51.htm
Absolute "Killer"-Barbe von sage und schreibe 13Pfund. Der Biss und der Drill war echt powermäßig - zu vergleichen mit einem 25er. Nach der Fotosession wurde sie schonend in ihr Element zurück gelassen. Erfolgs-Montage: 20er Panna Cotta-Bait an einem Stiff-Rig.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dc: Hast Du Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Boiliegrössen gemacht? Mir scheint das wenn sie auf Boilies beissen ein 20iger kein Hindernis darstellt.|kopfkrat 

@cerfat: soll ich schon für weihnachten vorbacken oder willste damit fischen? klasse der tauchgangbericht. würde sowas auch gerne mal machen um zu sehen was die barben so machen. vielleicht geht hasi mal bei uns ins wasser und checkt mal vor. wird zwar aussehen wie eine seekuh, aber wenns uns was bringt 

gerät für morgen ist am start. bin echt gespannt ob da was geht. falls nicht gehe ich sa und so. sollten eigentlich paar fische zusammenkommen . hab schon entzug weil barbenansitz schon 2 wochen her.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Wenn du jetzt ins Wasser gehen würdest, dann hättest du echte Chancen in der Strömung halt zu finden. (ist gerade keine)
Bei deinem Windschnittigen Körper wird das gehen. Ich kann jeder Zeit in den Rhein. :q


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hasi, die klassische Torpedoform hast Du ja nicht gerade ...:q 

Mach ja auch nix wenn Du ein bisschen abtreibst, Dein Angelschein gilt ja bis nach Koblenz ....|supergri


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ne, dit nich unbedingt, aber aufm Grund iset juut zu halten Keule!!:q 

Schreib nicht mehr so laut, MG schläft schon und will doch morgen fit sein!!:q


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich auch gleich... habe gerade noch die Karre vollgeladen. Den zweiten Schirm habe ich nicht gefunden, keine Ahnung in welchem Aussenlager der rumliegt |kopfkrat Musst Dir also noch irgend eine Bedachung organisieren:q


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Meine selbstgedrehten sind mangels Spritze unterschiedlich groß, aber so um die 17-20er. Ich versuche halt, endlich mal große zu selektieren, weil auf die Maden ja auch kl. Barben und vor allem (ich hasse sie...|uhoh Brassen beissen... Und mal ehrlich, guck dir mal das ausgefahrene Maul einer 60+ Barbe an: Die lutscht dir locker nen Golfball weg...

Dieses Jahr konnte ich eine auf Boilie verhaften. Aber wohl auch nur, weil ich de Hakenspitze noch mit Maden garniert habe...


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am kommenden Sonntag (06.11) treffen wir (Planlos13, Busdriver und Ich) zwischen 08.00h und 08.30 im Mombacher Hafen, Parkplatz Ruderverein.
Dann werden wir erst Pow WoW halten und mal sehen wo wir aufschlagen.
Werden wohl die Feeder einpacken und aber auch versuchen dem Zander ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.
Vielleicht hat ja von Euch noch jemand Zeit und Lust!!???

Zanderhegi


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

uHu Leute, warte auf Fangberichte, Bilder und Videos. Selber muß ich leider passen, konnte heut nicht, morgen geht auch nicht, zum heulen.

Trotzdem, war mal n paar Unterwasseraufnahmen schnell in der Mosel machen, Sie warten.

http://img377.*ih.us/img377/6140/b19xt.png
Wie ist denn so bei euch der Untergrund am Rhein ?
http://img377.*ih.us/img377/7899/b28oe.png


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Cerfat,

die Bilder haste echt selber gemacht|supergri? Schöne Aufnahmen.
Die Barben (besonders die kleinere auf dem 1.Bild) sehen allerdings etwas ramponiert aus.

@alle:
Am Rhein war ganz ok heute, sind allerdings ziemlich naß geworden. Haben zu zweit (jeder eine Rute) 6 Barben gefangen, jeder 3. 
Riesen waren leider nicht dabei sie hatten alle ungefähr die Größe wie auf dem Bild.
Als "Beifang" landeten wir ein Rotauge und einen Aland, und pro Mann ca ein Dutzend Brassen (das nervt).
Die Barben haben übrigens alle erst bei Dunkelheit gebissen, ab 20.00Uhr liefen dann aber wieder nur Brassen.

Morgen geht es wieder los:q

Gruß
David


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Cerfat,
> 
> die Bilder haste echt selber gemacht|supergri? Schöne Aufnahmen.



Nicht so ganz, hab gemopst, hier zu finden:
http://www.wav-stgt.de/barbe_fisch_2003.htm

Aber soweit habt doch gut gefangen, damit habt ja wenigstens etwas zu tun gehabt und somit ist die Nässe auch wieder schnell vergessen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dc: Ist ja nicht so viel. Aber das ist halt der Nachteil beim Selektieren . Sonntag evtl. mal wieder mit Pellet versuchen, da Hasi ja 2 Bisse hatte welche aber nicht hängen geblieben sind.

@zander: Geb dann doch mal Bescheid ob ihr Barben hattet. Wir fahren wieder nach Hessen, da es dort momentan besser läuft als hier.

@barbus: wieder in ner Buhne gefischt?

Haben gestern ja auch bis um 21 geangelt und was soll ich sagen, es hat sich nicht ausgezahlt . Die kleinen Brassen haben uns fast fertig gemacht. Barben nicht am Start. Wenig Strömung war an dem Platz ja (was ich eh nicht so mag) aber schlimmer war das es so flach war das man bald auf Sicht hätte fischen können. Ist vielleicht in kleinen Flüssen ok, doch hier hat es keine Barbe gebracht.
Dennoch war es mal Klasse mit den Knicklichtern zu fischen. Werden wir wohl jetzt öfter mal machen. Allerdings nicht mehr an dem Platz und bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter.
Hasi hat seinen Job als Alleinunterhalter wieder zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erledigt, doch dazu kann Fish ja mal was schreiben. Schliesslich ist er ihm ja fast in die Ruten gefallen  
Werde um die Bilanz von 10 Stck. zu erreichen wohl heute auch noch mal rausgehen müssen. Wetter passt ja 

@cerfat: Sind gute Bilder die Du da machst . Aber wo ist denn der Nudelsalat zu sehen welchen Du zum Anfüttern nimmst ? Die Linke ist ne sogenannte Hasi-Barbe, sieht man sofort


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo MG,



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @barbus: wieder in ner Buhne gefischt?



Gibt hier quasi nur Buhnenstrecken.
Dort wo wir auf Barben fischen sind die Buhnen allerdings sehr kurz. Und bei dem momentanen Wasserstand sind die Felder nur noch kleine, flache Buchten und wir fischen weiter draußen an der Strömungskante. 
In den Feldern entsteht wegen der geringen Wassertiefe jetz immer ein mordsmäßiger Wellengang wenn Schiffe vorbeikommen. Da muss man die Ruten schon richtig schön steil austellen.
Heute ist es ja ziemlich windig, das dürfte dann noch lustiger werden.

Gruß
David


----------



## fisheye_67

*Der Brassenflüsterer schlägt wieder zu ...*

Tja, wie MG schon geschrieben hat: Ausser nasser Hose nix gewesen! Wir waren von 15:00 - 21:00 draussen und ausser Rotaugen & Brassen war nichts zu holen. Ich habe ziemlich zeitig auf Bolie & Pellet umgestellt und so das ganze Elend mit den kleinen Brassen vermieden, brachte ausser zwei dicken Ästen, welche mir jeweils einen schönen Run auf dem Bissanzeiger bescherten, keine Erfolge ...

Hasi war nach seiner längeren Sperre natürlich auf Entzug und dementsprechend heiss, den ersten fetten Biss hat er vor lauter Aufregung versemmelt und mit dem Anschlag zeitgleich das Vorfach abgerissen. Er dachte wohl noch, das er auf Dorsch pilkt ...:q Nachdem er sich wieder ein wenig beruhigt hatte, gelang es ihm dennoch einen Brassen nach dem anderen zu landen. Bei den letzten Fisch benutzte Hasi eine neuartige Landetechnik, so dass die Fische schon meist freiwillig vom Haken sprangen |bla: Aufgrund seiner Leistungen gebührte ihm natürlich die Krone des Brassenkönig. Das Bild zeigt Hasi mit einem seiner grösseren Exemplare :q.






Zu seinem gestrigen Tag wird Hasi sicherlich etwas ins Weissfischforum schreiben  

Nachdem er den Titel errungen hatte war er schliesslich so erschöpft, dass er das Angeln abbrechen und einpacken musste |bla: . Hasi stand uns aber weiterhin mit Rat & Tat zu Seite. Als er mich dann auf die Gefahren der steilen & glatten Uferbefestigung hinwies, fiel er zur Demonstration & Unterstützung seiner Worte diese sogleich erst einmal herunter :q Zum Glück hat er nichts beschädigt ...#6

Für das nächste Nachtangeln werden wir uns dann mal einen Tag ohne Dauerregen aussuchen, vorallem werden wir eine andere Stelle als diese wählen! 

Morgen früh werden wir wieder unser Sonntagsfischen abhalten, mal sehen wie es dann läuft ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Feierlichkeiten zur Krönung gibt es dann später!!! Ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass Ihr Zeug an den Haken macht was Fische nicht fressen.:g 
Da ich in Freundeskreisen "Der Brassenflüsterer" genannt werde, erklärt das auch das Verhalten der Brassen beim abhaken. Ich spreche einfach mit Ihnen. Zeige ich euch bei der nächsten Leer-oder Lehr Stunde:q :q 

@Fish! : Habe soeben von MG ne SMS bekommen. Der sitzt am Wasser und hat eine 63iger Barbe und ne 52iger Nase gefangen. Das mit der Nase geht nicht klar aus der SMS hervor ob er seine Nase meint oder ob es der Fisch ist!! Morgen werde ich bestimmt die 70iger fangen!!!!! #6


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Diese #: -SMS's bekomme ich auch ständigt .... weiss gar nicht wer das ist  .


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> @Hasi: Diese #: -SMS's bekomme ich auch ständigt .... weiss gar nicht wer das ist  .


 
Warscheinlich hat er zu viel Zeit, weil nichts beißt:q :q Das muß doch so ganz allein langweilig sein!!|kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Kollegen, 
es war tatsächlich ne Nase welche nach nur ner viertel Std. hing. War schon recht glücklich damit, als direkt beim nächsten Einwurf die Barbe hing. Anschliessend gelang es mir für 90 Minuten nicht mehr die zweite Rute mitzubenutzen. Hatte in dieser Zeitspanne 9 Barben, die Nase und einen Ausschlitzer. Hatte fast nie den Korb ohne Fisch eingeholt.:q#6
War also ganz grosses Tennis heute und ich natürlich demenstrechend freudig erregt. Allerdings dürfte es nicht immer so sein denn sonst wärs zu einfach. 
NAch den 90 Minuten war dann aber schlagartig Feierabend und es ging nur noch eine kleine Barbe von 54. War ein richtiger Zwerg gegen die ganzen 63-69er. 

Highlight war der 5te Fisch, der schon im Drill einiges zu bieten hatte. Als er vorm Kescher auftauchte dachte ich mir nur: "Was ne Kuh!". Nach der Landung passte ich ein paar Touris ab und bat sie mich damit mal zu fotografieren, da es ja sonst eh wieder nur Worte gibt (von Hasi, der mir gleich per SMS schrieb ohne Foto zählt nicht). Was soll ich sagen, die Ankündigung wurde war und der Bursche hatte gewaltige 73cm|rolleyes. Das es keine Fritte ist sieht man an den Bildern, die ohne Tricks (also vorgestreckte Arme, welche bei dem Abstand zum Fotograf eh nix genutzt hätten) aufgenommen wurden. Hoffe also Hasi ist beruhigt .
Wenns morgen wieder so ne Beissphase gibt werden wir Spass haben .

P.S.: Waren noch andere Kollegen da, welche hin und wieder mal was hatten. Nenn Drill von ner Kinderbarbe an ner Kopfrute habe ich mir mal reingezogen, ist echt en Witz. Jede über 65 ist in der Lage alles Gerät plattzumachen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#r #r #r #r #r 
Na guten Tach auch!!! Dann ist ja endlich mal die 70 angenagt. Damit ist jetzt ja auch klar, dass es dort auch große Barben gibt. Ich vermisse die Krone auf deinem Haupt! Also gilt es in Zukunft und damit meine ich gleich morgen, die 73 zu überbieten. Seit dem du weißt, dass du Papa wirst, bist du soooo selbstständig geworden!!!:q 

Morgen um 7.00 am Rhein!!!!


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg: Dickes Petri- endlich habt ihr im "Süden" auch mal die Ü70 geknackt!!!#6 Und das neue Ziel: Ü75?   

Ach ja, auf Maden?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja Maden. Jetzt Ü75 ist klar


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dcpolo: Hasi ist morgen wieder dabei - entweder wird's gar nix oder wir überspringen die 75 und gehen direkt auf die 80-er ... :q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> @dcpolo: Hasi ist morgen wieder dabei - entweder wird's gar nix oder wir überspringen die 75 und gehen direkt auf die 80-er ... :q


 
Habe ich auch schon überlegt!!!|kopfkrat :q


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hasis Barben sind aber vom Körperbau immer sehr bullig- Der Fisch fällt halt nicht weit vom Fänger (oder wie ging das Sprichwort???#c)


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo Leute, mit mir wird es schon wieder nix morgen, was solls. Hoffen wir das es die nächsten Tage denn wieder klappt.

Und nu mal Tacheles. Ich glaub ich steh hier weit und breit alleine an der Mosel. Ist denn sonst keiner von der Mosel hier, das wir mal diesen Nichtskönnern vom Rhein mal das Rücklicht bzw. mal zeigen das die Barben in der Mosel denen des Rhein's überlegen(größer) sind.

Also Moselaner, haut rein und gebt mal Fangberichte ab. Den Rheinjecken muß der Bart gestutzt werden.
Ich hatte die letzten 14 Tage 3 Stück zwichen 65-70 gehabt, denn werden wir jawohl auch n 80er hier haben.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: So einen Kampfgeist lob ich mir . Aber musst Du Hasi gleich als Nichtskönner betiteln . Nicht das ich sage Du wärst im Unrecht, aber er ist halt ein recht sensibler Typ . 
3 in 14 Tagen? Jetzt wird auch klar, warum Du gegen Fischcounter bist 
Mach Dir aber mal nen Vorschlag. Kommst einfach mal die paar Meter hierher gefahren und fischst mal mit uns z.B. nächsten Sonntag. Allerdings darfst Du nur alleine, also ohne deinen Nudelsalat-Futtermix an den Start. Gegenbesuch wäre dann natürlich selbstverständlich, damit wir mal nachprüfen können ob es an der Mosel wirklich so schlecht ist .

So jetzt Frühstück und los


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Mir fällt gerade ein, das Jan Barbenbogagrip Gutjahr doch aus deiner Gegend stammt. Vielleicht gehst Du mal mit ihm. Kannst uns dann ja mal verraten wie das mit der Landung so klappt


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @cerfat: Mir fällt gerade ein, das Jan Barbenbogagrip Gutjahr doch aus deiner Gegend stammt. Vielleicht gehst Du mal mit ihm. Kannst uns dann ja mal verraten wie das mit der Landung so klappt



Jo, der Kerl wohnt wohl irgendwo an der Mittelmosel. Aber jemand der mit solchem Folterinstrument vor der Kamera posiert und benutzt, dem wünsch ich nichts schlechtes, aber noch weniger gutes. Oder besser gesagt, ich schenk ihm noch eins, womit soll er schließlich die Rotaugen landen.

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/1816/990xxxxx4zt.jpg
Griff aus Präzisions Stahlkopf
Zangenkopf aus gehärtetem Stahl
- Selbsteinstellend
- 3-Punkt-Angriff
- mit Handschuh bedienbar
- Einhand-Bedienung
- Sperrklinken-Funktion


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @cerfat: So einen Kampfgeist lob ich mir . Aber musst Du Hasi gleich als Nichtskönner betiteln . Nicht das ich sage Du wärst im Unrecht, aber er ist halt ein recht sensibler Typ .
> 3 in 14 Tagen? Jetzt wird auch klar, warum Du gegen Fischcounter bist
> Mach Dir aber mal nen Vorschlag. Kommst einfach mal die paar Meter hierher gefahren und fischst mal mit uns z.B. nächsten Sonntag. Allerdings darfst Du nur alleine, also ohne deinen Nudelsalat-Futtermix an den Start. Gegenbesuch wäre dann natürlich selbstverständlich, damit wir mal nachprüfen können ob es an der Mosel wirklich so schlecht ist .
> 
> So jetzt Frühstück und los



Hasi, natürlich ausgenommen, aber die übrigen Geräteträger nicht*g*

MG, du mußt das mit der Stückzahl etwas anders sehen. Anderswo fängt jemand an einem Tag 3 Meterhechte, hier halt nur alle Schaltjahre mal so einen weil es die hier eben so gut wie gar nicht gibt. Und Rhein und Mosel sind ja auch z.B. in Sachen Fließgeschwindigkeit 2 Paar Schuhe. Sogesehn habt ihr mindestens im Verhältnis 10 : 1 die besseren Möglichkeiten dazu was Barben betrifft.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Das stimmt natürlich. Kannst nur da viel fangen, wo viel ist.

Habe heute mal etwas früher Feierabend gemacht als die Jungs. War bis dahin nicht ganz so der Reisser. Hasi hatte eine. Torsten 4 (dabei eine gute von 69) und ich 3. Bis auf die eine Grosse waren sie ungewöhnlich klein gegen die sonst dort anzutreffenden?????
Mittags scheint es aber dann doch sehr viel besser zu beissen, da gerade ne SMS von Torsten reinkommt mit 60 - 64 -67. Merke früh aufstehen lohnt sich nicht .

Übrigens hat Hasi mir heute mal erklärt worauf es seiner Meinung nach beim Feedern so ankommt. Glaube mit so viel Know-how werde ich in Zukunft viel besser fangen


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hat Hasi mir heute mal erklärt worauf es seiner Meinung nach beim Feedern so ankommt. Glaube mit so viel Know-how werde ich in Zukunft viel besser fangen


 
Oh man, ich weiß ja nicht was du so einnimmst, aber normal ist das nicht mehr. Hier noch mal eine Erinnerung. Wenn man beim Nachbarn vor den Füßen fischt und schön viel Schnur draußen hat, dann heißt das doch nicht zwingend, dass du weiter draußen als der Nachbar fischt. ;+ :q 






Aber da du ja am Fluß geboren bist und dich die ganzen Jahre so ernährt hast, muß das ja wohl richtig sein:g


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So, nun mal zu dem heutigen Tag. 
Nachdem MG gleich mal vorgelegt hat war für mich ein sche... Tag angebrochen. Der beste Fisch war eine 66iger Barbe und ich glaube die hat MG oder Fish schon am Haken gehabt.#c  Heute haben beide gut abgeräumt. Fish war an diesem Tag der Beste!! Ich hoffe die Bilder sind hier bald zu sehen!
Ich habe einiges versucht einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen, aber weder draußen noch dichter am Ufer, langes Vorfach, kurzes Vorfach, Pelet, Frolic, Käse und auch Maden. War nicht mein Tag!!|uhoh:


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einiges versucht einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen, aber weder draußen noch dichter am Ufer, langes Vorfach, kurzes Vorfach, Pelet, Frolic, Käse und auch Maden. War nicht mein Tag!!|uhoh:



Tja Hasi, das wenige reicht nicht, du mußt mehr geben*g*. Versuch das nächstemal halt mal Karnickelfutter(lach bitte nicht), ist sowas ähnliches wie Frolic, gibt es z.B. im Fressnapf.

Zuerst einmal, sollte man sich die Struktur der Rheinstrecke vor Augen halten. Zwischen zwei Buhnen gibt es durch die Strömung vier interessante Fangplätze. Die rot gekennzeichneten Bereiche sind, durch Wasserrotation hervorgerufene, Strömungsschatten. Die fängigste Stelle ist der Bereich an der Strömungskante, dort steht das Wasser still und es sammeln sich Futterpartikel. Wo Futter ist, sind auch Fische.
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/1725/tipp13rj.jpg

Merke: Strömungsschatten aller Art sind bevorzugt zu beangeln. Mit diesem Wissen, hat man nun schon, die halbe Miete zu einem erfolgreichen Angeltag.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nicht schlecht und alles o.k., aber wir fischen nicht in Buhnenfeldern. Jedenfalls nicht heute. Fisch war da, aber leider nicht so viel bei mir!
Elbe und Oder, da habe ich in Buhnenfeldern gefischt und war auch nicht jeder Tag klasse. |uhoh:


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Zusammengefasst war das dann heute doch ein recht erfolgreicher Tag.... zumindest für mich :q . Insgesamt waren es dann bei mir 9 Barben mit 69cm als Tagesbestleistung. Zwei Fische sind mir leider durch Vorfachbruch verloren gegangen #q. Trotz relativ guter Schnurqualität am Vorfach (22er Stroft) verzeiht es keinen unachtsamen Umgang, d.h. Berührung/Scheuern an den Steinen... Ärgerlich, zumal eine der Abgänger ein ziemlicher Brummer war, der mir reichlich Schnur von der Spule zog #c 

Nach relativ schwachem Start, konnte (fast  ) jeder 1-2 Barben laden, danach war erstmal ziemlich Flaute. 

Hier ist Hasi noch voller Hoffnung auf die Ü70 ...





Meine 69er





Nach einigen Grundsatzdiskussionen mit Hasi über die verschieden Auswurfwinkel in Abhängigkeit von der Wurfweite und dem Strömungsdruck auf die Schnur, gelang es uns nach und nach einige Barben zu landen. Gegen Mittag rückte ein neuer Trupp Barben an, so dass ich sogar zeitgleich zwei Barben an den Ruten hatte (mg #6). 

Hasi hat meine Wurfrichtung ja schon aufgezeichnet, die Barbenbisse kamen dort häufig schon kurz nach dem Einwurf. Um so erstaunlicher war es, dass ich die Barben quasi direkt vor Hasi's Füssen gefangen habe ... Ich weiss ja nicht was er in seinen Eimer gekippt hat, aber die Barben sind nicht so sehr darauf abgefahren. Für das "Brassenflüstern" hatte er heute wohl auch ne falsche Textvorlage dabei gehabt ...:q 

Kurz vor Ende noch diese schöne 67er





Da MG als einziger ne Waage hatte, aber heute nicht so lange mit den anderen Kindern draussen spielen durfte, konnten wir mal wieder die Fische nicht wiegen ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, ich weiß ja nicht was du so einnimmst, aber normal ist das nicht mehr. Hier noch mal eine Erinnerung. Wenn man beim Nachbarn vor den Füßen fischt und schön viel Schnur draußen hat, dann heißt das doch nicht zwingend, dass du weiter draußen als der Nachbar fischt. ;+ :q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber da du ja am Fluß geboren bist und dich die ganzen Jahre so ernährt hast, muß das ja wohl richtig sein:g


Lob an Dich für die schöne Kritzelei. Musst aber unsere Angelpunkte wesentlich weiter nach Flussmitte zeichnen. Wolltest aber ja aus Angst das ich Recht habe nicht mit an meinen Platz kommen und schauen wo das Blei liegt . Ist aber klar das man mit deinen 100g (mehr kannst deiner Mädchenrute ja nicht zumuten) nicht weiter draussen zum liegen kommst :q. Aber man muss ja nicht weit draussen fischen um schlecht zu fangen #6

Sorry Jungs aber der Beste kann immer nur der sein, welcher beim Fischen aller Teilnehmer die meisten Fische hatte . Packt ein Angler ein, ist der Tag abgehakt und alle weiteren Fische kommen nicht mehr in die Wertung . Dennoch ist auch für mich Fish der Beste, da er Hasi mal wieder gezeigt hat wo man mit falscher Hasi-Mathematik hinkommt . Kann ja wohl kein Pech sein wenn neben mir einer so viel fängt ich ich spiel mir an der Taschenschlange rum weil nix beisst .

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch das Fotothema beackern. Da ist ja wohl auch noch reichlich Klärungsbedarf.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Egal wie, ist nicht jeder Tag gleich! Für Fish wurde es aber auch Zeit, dass was an den Haken kommt. 
@MG: Du hast Recht! Wie konnte ich das vergessen. 
Noch einen Versuch.: Stelle dir ein  1Mtr langes Brett vor, was du im Winkel von ca 110° ins Wasser hälst. Dann stelle dir vor, wenn du ein 2 Mtr langes Brett im selben Winkel ins Wasser hälst.Jetzt brauchst du es nur noch mit der Schnur vergleichen! Ist doch ganz einfach!|uhoh:  Was glaubst du Mathematiker, wo liegt mehr Druck an????#h 
Und auf meiner qualitativ hochwertigen Kritzelei ist ja wohl klar wer mehr Schnur draußen, bzw im Wasser hatte. 
Auf meine Ruten lasse ich nichts kommen. Zugegeben, ich habe 30g weniger Wurfgewicht als Ihr und die Vorteile der Browning sind eindeutig. Sie ist halt schön steif. Das brauchst du aber auch, bei deinem Drillverhalten!!:q 
Ärgere dich nicht, beim nächsten Mal fängst du wieder mehr!!!

Ach, ich mag einfach das Barbengelaber!!!!#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gibst jetzt wieder ne Steilvorlage auf das Brett vor deinem Kopp auf welches ich aber jetzt nicht eingehe. Mit Druck auf der Schnurerklärungen braucht mir einer der die Ruten flach ablegt nicht zu kommen. Aber ist egal ich verzeihe Dir .

" Ärgere dich nicht, beim nächsten Mal fängst du wieder mehr!!!"
Das geht natürlich runter wie Öl#6. Laß uns doch noch mal ganz von vorne anfangen. Vielleicht können wir zwei beide ja im Forum Liebe und Zärtlichkeit mal paar Nettigkeiten austauschen:l


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ist ja schon gut! Ich beklage mich ja auch nicht.Flache Ruten sind modern und ich bin froh, dass es Bilder gibt wo man genau sehen kann wie hoch die anderen Ruten waren.:q    Aber den Hals verrenken, wenn er schon dick ist, das geht nun garnicht:q 

Du meinst also wir wollen uns lieb haben??? Sagst du es deiner Frau oder soll ich es tun??? |smlove2: :k


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hasi: das kann ich nicht machen. erstens ist es für unsere zukunft zu spät, da ich bald ne jungbarbe anlande (nicht mit rohrzange wie ich hoffe), zweitens machen unsere zwiegespräche einfach zu viel spass und sind für so manchen ein wahres lebenselixier.
was haben eigentlich die anderen kollegen aus mainz gefangen???


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mainz?? Mainzt du die mit den Glöckchen??:g


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das Team von Santa Claus sah ziemlich bescheiden aus - viel Gebimmel und wenig Fische


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: die buhnen hier dürftern momentan so ziemlich alle zu flach sein.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wer hat hier eigentlich noch icq? könnten dann ja hin und wieder mal ne konferenz machen . paar sind wir ja schon #6


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

moin, 
was haltet ihr denn von Teamspeak ? Werden wohl die meißten kennen. N einfaches Headset dürfte wohl auch jeder haben, einfach mal versuchen, oder ?
Hier könnt ihr euch falls nicht habt, die Soft ziehen und auf den ersten Publicserver connecten.
http://www.goteamspeak.com/products.php?t=start

Hier denn kurz den Server hier eintragen und fürs erste fertig.
http://img311.*ih.us/img311/4333/quickshot140gl.jpg

Da das ganze ja nur temporär und free ist muß man den Channel allerdings jedesmal neu einrichten, was ja ruckzuck geht.
http://img311.*ih.us/img311/9738/quickshot153es.jpg
http://img352.*ih.us/img352/3857/quickshot120vm.jpg


----------



## Uschi+Achim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wir waren Ende Oktober wieder für einige Tage am Neckar zum Angeln.
Dort gingen einige schöne Barben an unsere Haken.
Die ersten Tage hatten wir fast nur Barbenbisse...51cm, 55cm, 58cm, 63cm und reichlich kleinere.
Einen ausführlichen Bericht mit weiteren Fotos gibt es auf Uschis Angelseiten unter:  Herbststimmung am Neckar

















Viele Grüße + Petri Heil
Achim


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

3 Dinge:

1. Die kleinen Barben sind ja niedlich, das müssen wir aber noch etwas üben*g*
2. Euer Urlaubsbericht ist dafür aber wieder absolute "Spitze".
3. Ich hab da aber auch noch was munkeln gehört. Bei eurem kapitalen Wallerfang sollen wohl ein wenig die Knie gewackelt haben und ihr habt direkt Landungshilfe angefordert. Stimmt das ?
http://img376.*ih.us/img376/9774/quickshot166yr.jpg


----------



## Uschi+Achim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Dinge:
> 
> 1. Die kleinen Barben sind ja niedlich, das müssen wir aber noch etwas üben*g*
> 2. Euer Urlaubsbericht ist dafür aber wieder absolute "Spitze".
> 3. Ich hab da aber auch noch was munkeln gehört. Bei eurem kapitalen Wallerfang sollen wohl ein wenig die Knie gewackelt haben und ihr habt direkt Landungshilfe angefordert. Stimmt das ?


 Hallo Cerfat!
Zu 1: Du hast Recht, wir arbeiten ständig daran und konnten uns aber im Vergleich zum Sommer schon deutlich steigern :q
Zu 2: Vielen Dank für das Lob!
Zu 3: Stimmt nicht! Uschi drillt ihre Waller inzwischen mit Links.
Wir kommen aber gern im nächsten Jahr, wenn die Halbstarken zu Kapitalen herangewachsen sind, auf dein Angebot zurück. #6 So Petrus es will.....|rolleyes 

MfG
Achim


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

HalloLeute,

@MG: PETRI zur superschönen Barbe!!! Ü70!

@fish: auch nicht zu verachten die beiden auf deinen Bildern!!!

@Uschi und Achim: gilt wohl selbiges!

Gruß
David

P.S. haben am Samstag nur zwei Barben erwischt, aber einige schöne Alande dafür


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: nee, nee, lass das ma' lieber mit dem Teamspeak! Einmal pro Woche die schlauen Sprüche & Ratschläge vom Hasi reichen mir ... 

@barbus: Hast Du Bilder gemacht?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal pro Woche die schlauen Sprüche & Ratschläge vom Hasi reichen mir ... quote]
> 
> Wie jetzt? Ich würde ja Irre werden, wenn ich das gelaber einmal pro Woche hätte!!
> Macht mal, Ihr habts halt drauf!


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wieso einmal pro Woche? Täglich ....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@uschi: ja interessanter bericht. hattet ihr da nicht schon mal grössere barben oder verwechsel ich da was? cool find ich die umgebung, sieht bei uns nicht so natürlich aus. cool auch wenn der chef mit nem eimer voll schnaps vorbeischaut. den luxus haben wir hier auch nicht. im gegenteil ich sollte ja neulich nem kollegen was holen 

@cerfat: ja können das doch auch über skype mal machen. besser wäre aber fürn start erst mal icq. hasi hat wie üblich aber probleme damit.


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also dann mal los!!!

Um 08.00h trafen sich die 3, auf dem Gebiet des Feederangelns noch relativ unerfahrenen Zanderhegi, Planlos 13 und Busdriver.
Da wir uns ja alle nicht kannten erstmal kurz vorgestellt und dann ab ans Wasser.

Tatort:Nestle, Mombacher Seite, Hafenspitze

Futter angemacht, Feederruten raus, ab in den Campingstuhl und abwarten was kommt.

Es kamen jeder Menge Brassen:r , Rotaugen, zu später Stunde, so gegen 17.00 auch ein paar kleine Döbel und jede Menge Angler mit Glöckchen.

Den einzigen eigentlichen Zielfisch (Barbe) landete Busdriver.

Planlos 13 hätte wohl auch eine landen können, wenn da nicht die Sache mit dem Haken gewesen wäre.

Ich habe mich dann auf das Landen von Schaltafeln (Brassen) spezialisiert:r 

@Planlos13: Habe noch ein paar Feuerzeuge gefunden,grins


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@zander: hör mir mit den santa claus anglern auf. die gehen mir auch auf den zeiger.
wundert mich das dort nicht mehr barben laufen. habe neulich nen rentner gefragt und der war sehr begeistert von der stelle. selber hatte ich da aber auch schon mal pech gehabt (allerdings nicht direkt an der SPitze).


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Fish,



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> @barbus: Hast Du Bilder gemacht?


ähm, ja ein paar, aber es waren keine großen Barben...sozusagen lächerlich gegen die Fische, die ihr hier in den letzten Tagen gezeigt habt.

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: die seiten sind klasse. finde die bfw mit abstand am besten. ist zwar auch nicht meine muttersprache, aber man kann sich ja durchkämpfen.

@barbus: naja dafür haste weniger probleme mit dem handling 

fahre jetzt mal los die rollen kaufen


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> fahre jetzt mal los die rollen kaufen


 
Schau doch mal nach, ob sie noch welche haben. Ich glaube, ich brauche auch welche!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hasi: Macht dich das Bild irgendwie geil? Ja richtig, es ist sogar 25er Stroft drauf :m:m:m
Alles zusammen für 80 Euronen. Thema Handeln: Versuchte zuerst die Masche mit Gruss vom Hasi, dann haben die Jungs aber mit Rauswurf gedroht.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jetzt brech ich aber zusammen, mache ohne weiter Schlimmes bei zu denken und checke Hasi an, da fällt doch mein Blick auf sein Avantar. Weiteres auf dem Pic unten. :m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Da staunst du, was??? Schönes Bild!!:k 

Die Rollen sehen schon mal nicht schlecht aus, wir werden sie beäugeln können und dein Urteil ist Gesetz!#6


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gerade zurück, war ein wunderschöner Tag nachdem sich dann am späten Vormittag die dicken Nebelschwaden aufgelöst hatten und die Sonne den ganzen Tag schien.

Und mit dem Fangergebnis bin ich mehr wie zufrieden weil ich mir weniger erwartet hatte, das große Fressen wie im Sommer ist eh vorbei.

1 Brassen
2 Döbel
2 Barben
4 Rotaugen

Und alles recht ordentliche Kaliber. Die 2 Barben allerdings nur gut 60+, dennoch mehr wie zufrieden damit. Ich war heut wieder in meinem Loch(ich nenn es mal so) und ich hab nach wie vor das Gefühl, an der Stelle gibt es weniger Bisse aber wenn, sind die Burschen allesamt von ordendlicher Statur. Und sollte das Wetter die nächsten Tage noch so bleiben; (nicht will, sonst klappt es nicht) aber die 70+ wenn nicht 75+ die ist hier drin.
Auch hab ich das Gefühl heut gehabt, da das Kleinvieh an Weißfischen eh weg ist, ist groß Füttern nicht unbedingt mehr das nonplusultra. Meiner Meinung nach muß jetzt irgendwas reizvolleres als den Sommer über her. Nur was ?

Alles in allem, für einen Novembertag war es heut schön am Wasser, zwar früh dunkel, aber daran kann man ja nu mal nix ändern.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Cerfat,

hört sich doch gut an, dein Ergebnis! 
Ins Futter würde ich jetzt viele Maden reinhauen, oder sonstige schöne Partikel. 
Ich presse das Futter in der kälteren Jahreszeit recht fest in den Korb, besonders wenn länger keine Bisse kommen, die Lockwirkung bleibt so länger erhalten.
Ich bilde mir ein so mehr zu fangen als wenn ich den Korb locker befülle und öfters rauswerfe.


Gruß
David


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Cerfat,
> 
> hört sich doch gut an, dein Ergebnis!
> Ins Futter würde ich jetzt viele Maden reinhauen, oder sonstige schöne Partikel.
> Ich presse das Futter in der kälteren Jahreszeit recht fest in den Korb, besonders wenn länger keine Bisse kommen, die Lockwirkung bleibt so länger erhalten.
> Ich bilde mir ein so mehr zu fangen als wenn ich den Korb locker befülle und öfters rauswerfe.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> David


 
Das Gefühl habe ich auch. Mein letztes Futter war nicht sooo klebrig wie sonst und das war vieleicht der Grund, warum ich knapp an nem Offenbacher vorbei bin


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sch ... Tag heute, wär besser direkt in die Kneipe gegangen. Irgendwie hat heut so richtig bei mir gar nix gefunzt. Hänger ohne Ende, Material versenkt teils ohne Ende, 20 Meter Schnur weniger.

Dennoch, 1 Barbe(ca. 50) sowie 2 große Döbel(ca. 55-60) und ansonsten nix und dreimal nix.
Zu den Partikelköder, hatte heut nur Mais bei, anderes hatte ich nichts mehr fertig. Der Mais paßt meiner Meinung jetzt schon nicht mehr so richtig. Ich würd sagen, n guten Teil Hanf und etwas Weizen ins Futter oder so angefüttert. Hatte ich ja schon mal gesagt, n Zentner Hanf gibt es für 30 Euro im Futterhandel(Raiffeisen).


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Denke immer wenn es generell ein Barbenaufkommen gibt, ist auch was Kapitales mit bei. Frage ist nur wie drankommen. Bei uns ist bislang das Durchangeln des Bestandes die Lösung. Und mit geändertem Futter kannste vermutlich auch nix machen, da die kleinen Barben ebenfalls auf alles mögliche ansprechen. 
Zu dem letzten Tag. Sowas kommt schon mal vor. Habe zwar selten das Vergnügen so nen schlechten Tag zu erwischen, aber wenn tut es richtig weh. Kommt nämlich immer dann vor wenn ich neue Stellen probiere und weiss wie gut ich vermutlich woanders gefangen hätte. 

@barbus: Bis auf die Partikel und Maden stimme ich Dir völlig zu. Fische ja eigentlich Stippfutter, habe also sehr viel Bindung. Hole dennoch selten mal den Korb mit Inhalt wieder raus. Glaube aber das es in geringer Strömung noch so der Reisser ist. Sollte da vielleicht eher ne gute Spur hinterlassen.

@Hasi: Also Hasi ich klär es jetzt mal auf. Vielleicht war das Futter nicht ok, aber das ist sicher nicht der Punkt. Torsten hat ja nach deiner Theorie auf der selben Höhe nur weiter draussen gefischt und sehr gut gefangen. Fazit: Wenn die Barben das Futter auch in Richtung Fahrrinne serviert bekommen, schwimmen sie erst garnicht bis zu Dir. Oder sagen wir mal einzelne Fische würden dies vielleicht machen, werden aber auf dem Weg schon von Torsten abgefangen und hauen vorerst wieder ab.  Der Schlüssel liegt (bei dem Wasserstand) eben doch in der Distanz. Hatte dies neulich schon bemerkt, als Torsten drinnen und ich draussen mehr Fisch hatte. Kann sich bald wieder ändern


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Das mag ja sein, aber wie erklärst du dir die Fänge von mir ganz nah bei der Schüttung? Da hattet Ihr sehr wenig oder garnichts am Haken. Soll es die Tiefe gewesen sein? Ich vertrete eigentlich nicht die Theorie, dass die Barben aus der Hauptströmung mal eben kurz "rein" kommen. Der Koll etwas weiter runter hat auch auf der Kopfrute die Barben gefangen. Na ja, wie auch immer. Sigi z.B. fischt (glaube ich) noch weiter draussen als du und die Fänge hielten sich bis jetzt in Grenzen.
Das spannende an unseren Ausflügen ist eben immer die ungewissheit wo was geht. In diesem Sinne machen wir alles richtig!|wavey:


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*































http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/ref=sr_sp_go_qs/028-0960671-5208536

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004CO67/anglernet/203-9993764-7088747

http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/shop.php3?subcatid=99

Was meint ihr, ist so n Video sein Geld wert ?. Interresse hätte ich schon daran.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich würde auch eher MG's Theorie folgen wollen .... als ich so wie Du mehr oder weniger vor Ufer gefischt habe, gab es bei mir nur wenige Bisse. Als ich dann weiter raus in Richtung der Fahrrinne geworfen habe, hast Du ja selbst gesehen was dann abging ... 

Die Barben ziehen sicher umher und suchen nach einer Futterquelle, würde aber sagen, dass sie sich momentan in der tieferen Fahrrinne aufhalten (mehr Strömung & durch Sog aufgewirbelte Nahrung).

Am Samstag können wir ja wieder testen: Du wirfst wieder ohne Bügel umklappen aus und wir fischen in Richtung der Fahrrinne ...


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Ich persönlich würde mir solche Bücher/Filme nicht kaufen. 90% von den Zeugs (Tipps&Tricks) kannste bei uns am Rhein eh nicht umsetzen ... im Internet findet man genug Info's!

Habe gehört, da soll es bald ne einschlägige Seite geben ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch eher MG's Theorie folgen wollen .... als ich so wie Du mehr oder weniger vor Ufer gefischt habe, gab es bei mir nur wenige Bisse. Als ich dann weiter raus in Richtung der Fahrrinne geworfen habe, hast Du ja selbst gesehen was dann abging ...
> 
> Die Barben ziehen sicher umher und suchen nach einer Futterquelle, würde aber sagen, dass sie sich momentan in der tieferen Fahrrinne aufhalten (mehr Strömung & durch Sog aufgewirbelte Nahrung).
> 
> Am Samstag können wir ja wieder testen: Du wirfst wieder ohne Bügel umklappen aus und wir fischen in Richtung der Fahrrinne ...


 

Ohne Bügel?? Der Bügel war offen, aber die Schnur war auf diesem Ende nicht mehr die beste und da hat sie sich eben verabschiedet? Kann ja mal passieren!!:g


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Jungs,



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch eher MG's Theorie folgen wollen .... als ich so wie Du mehr oder weniger vor Ufer gefischt habe, gab es bei mir nur wenige Bisse. Als ich dann weiter raus in Richtung der Fahrrinne geworfen habe, hast Du ja selbst gesehen was dann abging ...



ich habe auch die Erfahrung, das besonders bei Niedrigwasser weitere Distanzen vorteilhaft sind. Das Dilema ist dann immer, dass man sehr schwere Körbe  braucht und die lassen sich halt leider nicht so gut werfen wie leichtere. Auch die Schnur muss man dicker wählen und das führt zu mehr Strömungsdruck.

Gruß
David


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schaut mal im Bonner Rhein Trööt,unter Termine, letztde und vorletzde Seite,das haben wir heute gefangen#6


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo sauber Udo!
ich fordere dich hiermit offiziell auf deinen Namen in Barbenudo zu ändern!

Gruß
David

P.S. Gebt mir ruhig noch mehr Bilder von schönen Fischen, damit ich hier in Göttingen (wo es keine vernünftigen Barbengewässer gibt) wenigestens was zu sehen kriege, wenn schon nicht selber fangen.


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

14 Barben in 2,5 Stunden,das haben wir auch noch nicht erlebt,vor allem hat der Rhein niedrigwasser,das war echt der Hammer,an der stelle wo wir waren gehen wir immer hin,fangen hier und dort mal ne Barbe,aber das war wirklich der Hammer,vor allem die 74er,die hat gekämpft,war einfach nur geil


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> 14 Barben in 2,5 Stunden,das haben wir auch noch nicht erlebt,vor allem hat der Rhein niedrigwasser,das war echt der Hammer,an der stelle wo wir waren gehen wir immer hin,fangen hier und dort mal ne Barbe,aber das war wirklich der Hammer,vor allem die 74er,die hat gekämpft,war einfach nur geil


 

Cool!!!
Wo habt ihr gefischt. Im Flachen oder in der vollen Strömung??


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da wir wie gesagt Niedrigwasser hatten, brauchten wir nur 2m zu werfen um in der Strömung zu Fischen,eigenartig war das nach diesen 2,5 stunden auf einmal keine Bisse mehr kamen


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Barbenudo,
14 barben in 2,5h.... hammer! und dann auch noch solche schönen! ich will zum Rhein!!!!!
Aus Verzweiflung, dass ich nicht an den Rhein kann habe ich schon meine kapitalste Siamesische Rüsselbarbe (~10cm) geknipst und mich rangezoomt und mir vorgetellt sie habe 90cm....


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> 14 barben in 2,5h....


mit 2 mann wohlgemerkt,davon hab ich nur 3 gefangen,aber die größeren aber es war trotzdem ein Hammer


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So langsam ist mir das ganze auch klar. Wer Nachrichten hört, weiß mehr.

Der Rhein ist ja voll mit Kokain wie die Nachrichten gestern und heute meldeten, die ganzen Fischlein sind ja alle bekifft. Kein Wunder das die nicht mehr wissen wo es lang geht und auf alles reinfallen.

Bekiffte Fische fangen, dat kann jeder.

Da lob ich mir doch lieber die Mosel, zwar auch keine Natur mehr, aber ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@udo:solche phasen gibt es manchmal (siehe bei uns neulich). ist mal ganz schön sowas, versaut aber die geduld . schreib doch mal genaueres über eure fischerei.

@hasi: das mit den brassen war was anderes und lag sicherlich an der tiefe. ist ja auch nix generelles, aber momentan halt stand der dinge. der kollege fängt mit der stippe weil keiner auf selber höhe draussen fischt.

@barbus: vielleicht wird die ja mal 90cm. grösse hat hasi schliesslich auch erreicht


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Stimmt! Hasi, hattest Du damals Rheinwasser getrunken ...?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

cerfat: sind doch dann eher verkokst oder? aber ich denke du solltest die filma mal kaufen. kannste mir dann mal schicken


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Cerfat,

Kokain wirkt bekanntlich leistungsfördernd und gilt als Doppingmittel, darum sind die Rheinbarben auch fitter, kämpferischer und vorallem größer als die Kritandeln bei euch




			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @barbus: vielleicht wird die ja mal 90cm. grösse hat hasi schliesslich auch erreicht



Neee, mit 10cm ist die schon recht groß...das doppelte höchstens noch. Aber sind nett anzuschauen und benehmen sich eben wie richtige Barben:m


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab mit einer Grundrute geangelt 60-80g Wurfgewicht,dazu eine 10er geflochtene und geflochtenes Vorfach (wegen den Krabben),dazu ein 60g Tellerblei und 10er Haken bestückt mit Maden,also ganz einfach gefischt


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Barbenudo,

also auch ohne Futter...da sieht man mal, es geht auch so, wenn sie da sind und Hunger haben.

gruß
David


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Cerfat,
> 
> ..., darum sind die Rheinbarben auch fitter, kämpferischer und vorallem größer als die Kritandeln bei euch




Das werde ich behalten, und du kannst sicher sein das ich jetzt schon weiß wer das Bier bezahlt.


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe diesesmal keinen Futterkorb benutzt,was ich eigentlich immer mache,nur das ich dann mit der Feederrute Angele,aber diesesmal ohne Futter,geh mittlerweile schon über 30 Jahre an den Rhein,aber sowas wie Heute hab ich noch nicht erlebt


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich stell mal 2 Bilder hier rein#6


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich geh gleich auch mit em Kumpel los ich warte nur noch auf Maden und Futter


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh gleich auch mit em Kumpel los ich warte nur noch auf Maden und Futter


 
Na dann Petri und vergiss nicht Bilder zu machen!!!!#6


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann Petri und vergiss nicht Bilder zu machen!!!!#6


petri dank

ich hol die Digcam von meiner Mutter mit und nen Pulsmesser mal gucken wie hoch der Puls bei ner Barbe geht oder bei sonst was#t


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stipper: keine schlechte idee von nem angler ein ekg aufzuzeichnen. wäre doch mal was. besonders würde mich dann interessieren wie hoch der bei ner verlorenen geht 

übrigens habe ich morgen nen neuen gamakatsu am start. ist von den abmessungen her perfekt. allerdings nehme ich vorerst mal nur 3 stück mit um zu testen. befürchte nämlich das die aufbiegen könnten wenn hart gedrillt wird. sind einiges labiler als meine pro-barbel, aber viel schärfer und etwas dünner (für Maden besser). habe mir geschworen diese nach nem aussteiger wegen aufgebogenen haken direkt wieder auszumustern.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/ref=sr_sp_go_qs/028-0960671-5208536
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004CO67/anglernet/203-9993764-7088747
> 
> http://www.specialist-tackle.co.uk/shop.php3?subcatid=99
> 
> Was meint ihr, ist so n Video sein Geld wert ?. Interresse hätte ich schon daran.



Hab mir nochmal Gedanken über die Filme gemacht und Kontakt mit nem Engländer aufgenommen. Werde wohl demnächst mal 5-10 DVDs in Empfang nehmen. Sind aber weitgehend mit dem Barbel-God Des Taylor, die Filme oben habe ich nicht gefunden. Amazon nimmt 25€ pro DVD|uhoh:


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

also...
...ich kam an Kumepl grad heftig am drillen was war es? ne Ente die wurde aber nicht gelandet. Noch ein bissel drüber gelacht und los. Pulsmesser angeschnallt. Ab dafür Futter fertig also rein mit der Feeder keine 5 min später nen heftiges Zucken Puls war schneller auf 135-40 als ich gucken konnte. Zaghafteranhieb sitzt is aber nich groß zum vorschein kam nen 39cm großer Barsch. Das blieb der einzige Fang und für den wollte ich die Digicam nich auspacken  Also begann ich mich zufragen doch zu fein gefischt mit dem 8er Haken? oder einfach keine Fresslust ich traf 1nen anderen Angler der auch auf Barbe auswar der hatte aber wenigstens nen Rotauge und was für eins. Naja also ich beschloss morgen bzw. am Sonntag mal woanders hinzugehen wo ich denke wo es auch Brassen und Barben(hoffentloch mehr zweites) gibt. Als hab ich für Sonntag den Treiser Laach auserkohren wenn der Vadder nich fährt muss ich mich wohl an den Brassenplatz zurück ziehen is ne schöne Außenkurve wir fangen da in ner Nacht jeder immer so 20kg Fisch leider überwiegend Brassen aber die bis zu 70-75cm groß also richtige Klopperbrassen.
naja ich hoffe bei euch lief es besser


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stipper: wird sich erst heute mittag rausstellen. aber nen 39er barsch ist doch ein sehr guter fisch? wundere mich das wir so selten mal andere fischarten aussser barben fangen? ist reine stellensache wie es scheint.


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://img327.*ih.us/img327/1819/quickshot016oi.jpg
http://img327.*ih.us/img327/5220/quickshot022wp.jpg
http://img327.*ih.us/img327/1180/quickshot031hg.jpg
http://img327.*ih.us/img327/826/quickshot044rd.jpg
http://img327.*ih.us/img327/8029/quickshot051hj.jpg
http://img327.*ih.us/img327/3985/quickshot062qw.jpg
http://img327.*ih.us/img327/7518/quickshot079rw.jpg


http://www.angling-travel.com/barbel.html
http://www.anglingdirectholidays.com/pages/angling-direct-holidays-species/barbel-fish.html
http://www.welcome-scotland.com/scottish-fishing/barbel-fishing-scotland.html
http://www.fishing4fun.co.uk/home/article.asp?art=49
http://www.peregrinerods.co.uk/coarse-fishing.htm


The Barbel Catchers Club - Carp Tactics For Barbel?
http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/authors/barbel16.htm


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @stipper: wird sich erst heute mittag rausstellen. aber nen 39er barsch ist doch ein sehr guter fisch? wundere mich das wir so selten mal andere fischarten aussser barben fangen? ist reine stellensache wie es scheint.


 
also das war mein erster Barsch an der Feeder. Naja die Leisten aber an so ner starken Rute viel weniger als an ner UL Spin ich gloaub ich geh heut doch die Sonnestrahlt mich schon os an und wenn ich diesmal früher Anfange wird es sicher was und ich geh in die Außenkurve:q mal schaun ma schaun
jetz erstnochma Kumpel fragn ob er mitkommt


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

also ich komm grad vom Angeln wieder diesmal wurde es immerhin ein Weißfisch von knapp 27cm nen Rotauge diesmal hab ich nen Bild


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: klasse berichte. aber ob das mit der pose bei uns so gut ist?

@stipper: gut das wir mal einen aus bayern mit dem passenden dialekt da haben. hasis wat und gekooft ist a langsamout 

waren heute zu dritt am start und haben nicht ganz so prall gefangen. Hasi 1, fish 2 und ich 3. grössen waren relativ gering. 2x 63er waren top of the line. aber immerhin wiegen wir sie ab jetzt damit ich meine neu ins leben gerufene statistik füttern kann.
die neue freilaufrolle ist echt sehr komfortabel. habe zwar das gefühl die bemse könnte weicher anlaufen, aber dies muss erst noch ne zeitlang beobachtet werden. freilauf funktionier jedenfalls klasse. war gerade mit den jungs schnacken als eine barbe ordentlich angegast hat. konnte ohne probleme schnur nehmen und die rute blieb auch an ihrem platz 
übrigens wäre es heute viel besser gewesen wenn wir nicht alle mit einem fluch belegt gewesen wären. mir ist nach langer zeit mal wieder eine beim biss ausgestiegen weil das vorfach nen knall hatte (vielleicht fehler beim hakenknoten oder unbemerkte beschädigung?). bei den jungs war es je 2x mal der fall . werde an meinem gerät nichts ändern da ausnahme, aber kollegen müssen nochmal nachbessern .
mein neues hakenmodell scheint zu halten


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg: ähem, Klotten liegt an der Mosel in RLP ... nicht in Bayern |supergri |supergri


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tja, heute war das irgendwie nicht so die grosse Nummer .... #d  Wie MG schon geschrieben hat, hatte ich heute mehrfach mit Schnurbruch sowohl am Vorfach wie auch an der Hauptschnur zu kämpfen. Ich hatte mir heute morgen noch eine neue 25er Schnur aufgespult und diese riss mir prompt zweimal in der Schlaufenmontage ... ein weiteres mal riss das 22er Stroft Vorfach kurz nach dem Biss ab :c . 

Zwei Barben von 65 & 55 fanden aber dennoch den Weg in den Kescher, kurz Einbruch der Dämmerung konnte ich dann auf Heilbuttpellet noch einen halbstarken Brassen fangen ...#t


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> also ich komm grad vom Angeln wieder diesmal wurde es immerhin ein Weißfisch von knapp 27cm nen Rotauge diesmal hab ich nen Bild



Du ärmster, ich hab auch n Bild.

http://img453.*ih.us/img453/2735/fishes6pg.jpg


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: kann doch liegen wo es will, aber bayrisch hört sich das geschreibsel dennoch an


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so fahre jetzt los nen neuen platz checken. werde aber zuerst mal die rute auspacken und paar probedurchgänge machen


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mit google übersetzt ...


Entwerferköder für Sommer Barbel 
Durch John Baker 


Frühes Fischen JahreszeitBarbel bietet einige große Gelegenheiten, über den Aufenthaltsort der Fische zu erlernen an und zu sehen, wenn das Winterfloodwater irgendwelche neuen Bereiche verursacht hat, in denen das Barbel Wohnsitz aufgenommen hatten. Indem es diese Bereiche festlegt, stellt es eine Gelegenheit zur Verfügung, zukünftige Fischenlernabschnitte zu planen und die besten Plätze auszuarbeiten, um die freie Köderproben oder -ambush vorzustellen, die Fische patrouillieren. 

Allgemein gesprochen können die meisten Flüsse in zwei Möglichkeiten kategorisiert werden und hängen viel von der Größe des Flusses und der Stärke seines Wasserflusses ab. Grosse, tiefe flüssige Flüsse, wie das Trent, Ypsilon und das Severn sind weniger wahrscheinlich, die Wasserklarheit zur Verfügung zu stellen, die für nahe Beobachtung von Barbel notwendig ist. Kleinere, flachere und vertrautere Flüsse, wie das Bristol Avon, das Kennet und das Hertfordshire Lea, sind wahrscheinlicher, klar zu laufen und dieser ermöglicht dem vorsichtigen Beobachter, Fische leicht aufzupassen. 

Wie die meisten wilden Tiere suchen Barbel normalerweise die Sicherheit und Schutz der Unkräuter, der Anstürme und der Schilfe, Unterwasserder kohlbetten, der Wanne Bäume und jeder möglicher anderen Abdeckung aus, in der sie sicher fühlen. Obgleich sie innen diese Bereiche einziehen, sollte an es erinnert werden, daß dieses wirklich ist, wo sie ' leben ' und wo ' die Phasen ' Fische möglicherweise nicht wo notwendigerweise sein können, sie glücklich sind einzuziehen. Nachher gibt es unwahrscheinlich, viel natürliche Nahrung zu sein, die in diesen Lebenbereiche vorhanden ist und Fische müssen große Abstände verschieben, um Nahrung zu finden. 

Als anglers können wir auf diesem Verhalten gross schreiben und wir können dies, in freien Wasserzuständen tun, indem wir das Nehmen WegBarbel auf ihrer Weise, einziehende Bereiche zu suchen beobachten. Einzelne Fische können abgefangen werden, durch einen Hakenköder sorgfältig in Position bringen. Wechselweise kann eine regelmäßige Einleitung der freien Köderopfer eine temporäre ' brenzlige Stelle ' herstellen, wo einige Fische in einer kurzen Zeit häufig verfangen werden können. Ideal sollte diese temporäre ' brenzlige Stelle ' weg von ihren lebenden Bereichen gut errichtet werden. Wo möglich sollten wir vermeiden, bekannte Swims zu fischen und versuchen, fishable Bereiche des Wassers zu kennzeichnen, die zwischen definierten Swims liegen, daß andere anglers wegen ihrer Unzugänglichkeit diskontieren können. 

Wenn Flüsse Tief und freien Raum laufen lassen, sind die meisten Fische widerstrebend, geöffnetes Wasser innen einzuziehen. Jedoch sollte das Wissen, das gewonnen wird, indem es ihre Tageslebenden Bereiche festlegt, reichliche Gelegenheit zur Verfügung stellen, ein ambush einzustellen, wenn sie aus Abdeckung heraus auf Zufuhr umziehen. Traditionsgemäß ist das Fischen während der Stunden der Schwärzung die anglers TaktikBarbel einsetzen zum outwit diese vorsichtigen Sommerfische. Die übliche Methode soll zu einem ' Baumstumpf ' oder zu Wanne Baum nahe werfen und warten, daß das Barbel seine nocturnalreise beginnt. Unveränderlich führt diese Taktik zu einen Fisch, der ist, spooked, verlor im Baumstumpf, oder, nach einem kurzen und heftigen tussle wird ein Fisch gelandet. Erheblich wird Barbel, das auf diese Art verfangen wird, sogar vorsichtiger, wenn er nahe anglersköder zu ihrem Haus annimmt und ist viel wahrscheinlicher, Köder zu verbinden und als seiend anzupacken gefährlich. 

Nach besten Resultaten müssen wir Weisen betrachten, ihr Vertrauen zu erhöhen und die Fische zu reizen, um Bereiche des Flusses innen einzuziehen, in dem es, aus einem Fisch zu spielen und erfreulicher ist das Verlieren von einem guten Barbel durch bullying Taktiken weniger wahrscheinlich zu ergeben!

Mit Vorbereitung und vorsichtiger Beobachtung ist es definitiv möglich, sich Fische in fast allen möglichen Bedingungen zu verfangen und die zuverlässigste Weise, dies zu tun soll eine vollständig andere Annäherung verwenden. Unser Ziel sollte, eine Taktik zu finden und anzulocken sein, die hilft, die Fische ihre instinktive Vorsicht fallenlassen zu lassen.

Auf vielen Fischereien sind Barbel widerstrebend, Überteppiche des Hanfs, des süssen Mais und anderen Partikelköders einzuziehen. Sie sind auch vom Luncheon Meat nervös und selbst wenn es gewürzt oder gefärbt wird, ist es noch ' Fleisch ' und was mehr ist, das Barbel es kennen! Dieses bedeutet nicht, daß ich Luncheon Meat nicht als seiend ein guter Köder veranschlage. Es ist gerade, daß ich nicht mehr Luncheon Meat benutze, weil zu viele andere anglers! Ich mag in meiner Annäherung unterschiedlich sein und ich sehe sehr wenig Punkt beim Fortfahren, Taktiken und Köder zu benutzen, die für rüber 30 Jahre groß unverändert geblieben sind. 

Eine zunehmende Anzahl von heutigen aktuellen anglers Barbel benutzen Karpfenartköder für Barbel. Dieses hat einige Vorteile. Erstens sind Barbel die dominierende Flußsorte und ihre blosse Größe und Appetit bildet sie ideale Anwärter für Gebrauch der boilies und der Pastenköder. Sie sind auch Geschöpfe der Gewohnheit und frequentieren häufig die gleichen Ausdehnungen von Fluß für die meisten ihren Leben. Dieses Verhalten verleiht sich zum Gebrauch von boilies und die Taktik des regelmäßigen vor-Anlockens hilft, die Wahrscheinlichkeiten der vorsichtigen werdenen überzeugten Zufuhren Barbel zu verbessern. 

Es sollte nicht notwendiger Vorköder für irgendwelche Fische schwer sein, zwecks sie zu erhalten benutzt, um anzulocken. Die meisten Fische nehmen jeden möglichen gut dargestellten Köder sofort an und Barbel sind keine Ausnahme. Was sie nicht jedoch tun, ist essen Köder der geringen Qualität regelmäßig. So würde ich stark den Gebrauch frischen empfehlen und Konservierungsmittel locken frei an, das zu einem tried und geprüften Rezept gebildet worden ist. Auf diese Art wissen die Fische instinktiv, daß die Nahrung, die sie essen, nahrhaft und vorteilhaft ist. Was mehr ist, gehen sie oft zurück, um es zu essen. Wenn Sie vor anlocken, durchgeführt wird, sollte es auf ' wenig und ' häufig getan werden Grundlage in den spezifischen Bereichen des Flusses, anstatt über einen breiten Bereich zerstreut werden. Drei bis vier Tage, die vor mit ungefähr drei oder vier Handvoll Köder pro Swim, in einem verhältnismäßig festen Bereich anlocken, ist alle, die angefordert werden sollten. Nach dieser Zeit ist der Ködereffekt direkt zur Gleichmässigkeit des winkelndrucks anteilig. Das Zur Verfügung stellen von einer Ausdehnung von Fluß wird nicht auch gedrueckt, sollte es möglich sein, kleines und exklusives beizubehalten ', Tabelle ' ' HeißPunkte speisend für lange Zeitabschnitte. 

Für kurze Lernabschnitte oder ' one-off ' Fischenreisen kann viel stärkerer gewürzter Köder benutzt werden. Das stärker das Aroma und der Geschmack eines Köders - ' durchzubrennen ' das schneller ist wahrscheinlich. So denn langer Bezeichnungsgebrauch ist es ratsam, subtil gewürzten Köder zu benutzen, besonders wenn es regelmäßig vor-anlockt. Haben besagt dieses, Barbel reagiert sehr schnell auf stark gewürzten Köder. Deshalb können wir die Taktik des Verwendens des Extraaromas nur im Hakenköder einsetzen. Diese Taktik trifft auf fast alle Arten Fischen zu, besonders wenn sie spezielle Pasten und boilies verwendet. Tatsächlich soll der allgemeinste Fehler, der von DIYKÖDERENTHUSIASTEN gemacht wird, zu viel Aroma und Zusatz in ihrem Köderrezept verwenden. Dieses ist für Fische reales ' turn-off ' und ist wahrscheinlich, erfolglos zu sein, weil es ihre empfindlichen sensorischen Empfänger sowie das Stören ihres verdauungsfördernden Systems umkippt. Es ist eine Spitze wie wir, als Menschen und ißt Lose reiche Nahrung jeden Tag - zuviel von ihr kippt häufig unser eigenes verdauungsförderndes System um. 

Während des Sommers lassen viele Flüsse Tief laufen und freier Raum und während der Tageslichtstunden Barbel ist vom großen und hell farbigen Köder vorsichtiger. Es ist verhältnismäßig einfach, eine Paste zu färben, oder boilierezept mit einer Nullfarbe und Köderfärbungen sind in den meisten guten Gerätgeschäften vorhanden. Im freien Wasser ist Ködergröße kritisch und in diesen Bedingungen, ist sie normalerweise am besten, sehr kleine boilies oder kleine Stücke Paste zu benutzen. Über den Jahren haben anglers Barbel neigen, große Stücke Köder zu benutzen, also ist sie wirklich wert das Tun das genaue gegenüber von - Versuch mit einem Köder, der die Größe einer Erbse ist und sieht, was auf Ihrem Lieblingsschauplatz dieser Sommer geschieht! 

Überprüfen Sie aus dem Johnbäckerbuch - ' moderne Köder u. Taktiken Barbel - vorhanden vom Fachmanngerät. Auch am Fachmanngerät ist die volle Strecke der Köder des Johnbäckers Barbel, -döbels, -karpfens und -schleien vorhanden. Auch für 2002 sind der spezielle Johnbäcker 6mm ' die aktiven ' gewürzten Zufuhr tabletten NEU, die entworfen werden, um schnell zu sinken und in 40 Minuten sich aufzulösen. Anders als andere Tabletten sind sie im Öl niedrig und nicht Overzufuhr die Fische. Diese neuen und in hohem Grade wirkungsvollen Tabletten sind vorhanden in drei Aromen, die ' JB-' Mischungen zusammenzubringen, d.h.: Bioschalentiere, wohlschmeckende Suche und Creme 365. 



Boilie- und Pastenrezepte Barbel für Sommergebrauch


Ursprüngliche Mischung Barbel - Niedrige Mischung 

1. 6 große Eier u. appx. 2ôz. vom Mischungspuder
4-5ml Gegrilltes SpeckcAroma U. Vorlage Des Spektrums 10ml

2. Eier 6large u. appx. 2ôz. vom Mischungspuder
3ml Aroma Der Suche 4 U. Extrakt Der Flüssighefe 10ml


Wohlschmeckende GewürzcMischung Barbel 

1. 6 große Eier u. appx. 2ôz des Mischungspuders
Aroma Des Fleischklöschens 4ml U. Vorlage Des Spektrums 10ml

2. 6 große Eier u. appx. 2ôz des Mischungspuders
Aroma Des Ala-Salar-Salar 4ml U. Sardelle Der Flüssigkeit 10ml


UnterseitencMischung Supermilk 

Die hohen Niveaus des Milchproteins in Supermilk können die Mischung während der Vorbereitung häufig austrocknen. Wenn Sie Milchproteinköder nicht vor benutzt haben, dann ist er am besten, diesen Köder in den kleineren Reihen zu bilden. Marken Supermilk in eine großartige weiche Paste, aber es sind wichtig, sie in einer softer-/moisterbeschaffenheit als normale Pastenrezepte vorzubereiten. Nach einer ungefähr Stunde stabilisiert die Paste. Anfangs Versuch, der eine Mischung mit 3 Eiern bildet!

1. 3 große Eier - für eine weiche Paste fügen Sie über õz des Puders hinzu. Für boilies fügen Sie eine Spitze mehr Puder abhängig von der angeforderten Beschaffenheit hinzu (dieses kann Praxis nehmen!
Öl Des Smaragds 10ml
Creme Milk'n Des Spektrums 10ml
Aroma Des Frosts 3ml U. Der Flut ODER CremecKaramelcAroma

2. 3 große Eier (Puderhinzufügung als oben)
Vorlage Des Spektrums 10ml
3ml grillte Speckaroma ODER 1ml von Muskspice
Öl Des Smaragds 10ml

Volle Ködervorbereitungsanweisungen, -abbildungen und -rezepte werden in der gegenwärtigen JohnbäckerBroschüre 2002 genau geschildert, die vom Fachmanngerät vorhanden ist.

http://img369.*ih.us/img369/4324/quickshot093oz.jpg


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

.... gelungene Übersetzung #6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Cooler Bericht. Hätte ich auch nicht besser übersetzen können:g


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schwer sowas zu finden, denn noch ein paar Sekunden von einem schönen Burschen.

http://www.jeffish.co.uk/HTMLobj-415/barbel.wmv


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab das Bild jetzt mal vergrößert,das war bisher an Barben meine größte

http://img495.*ih.us/img495/5391/groe2ml.jpg


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hier der Bericht zum heutigen Anfischen der neuen Stelle.

Habe ja schon lange mal vorgehabt diese Stelle zu befischen, da genug Wassertiefe 3m bei sehr starker Strömung vorzufinden ist. Wunderte mich nach auslegen der Rute warum sonst niemand an so nem ,auch landschaftlich schönen, Platz fischt. Na hier wird doch nicht, schoss es mir durch den Kopf. Doch, doch. Schongebiet:v. OK was tun. Sache aussitzen und sich bei Bedarf blöd stellen oder umziehen? Also gut dann eben umziehen. Bin dann 200m weiter stromauf und hab da nochmal angefangen. Eigentlich die gleichen Verhältnisse, nur diesmal offiziell.

Ruten wieder rausgelegt und gespannt was passiert. Fischte eine Rute in ca 30m und eine in nur 10m Entfernung um zu probieren was nun besser ist.

Der erste Biss kam hammerhart nach nur 15min auf der weiten Rute und der Freilauf schrie auf wie verrückt. Merkte gleich das da was Grösseres dran war und konnte trotz hakender Bremse meiner neuen Rolle (eine davon hat nenSchlag und muss getauscht werden) den Fisch landen. Eine schöne 69er mit 3300g. Durch die sehr harte Strömung (140g ist Untergrenze) gehen die Jungs nochmal agressiver ab als sonst schon. Der neue Testhaken hat den Fisch zwar gebracht, war aber total verbigen. Somit ist dieses Modell dismissed für weitere Aktionen. Werde wohl meinen Händler beauftragen müssen mir die Pro-Barbel in ner grösseren Menge zu bestellen.

Stand gerade am Ufer und schaute der Barbe beim wegschwimmen (wieder mal aus der Hand gesprungen) nach als der Freilauf der nahen Rute aufheulte. War dann aber nur ne kleine mit 59.Ruten raus und ziemlich rasch wieder nen Biss auf die weite Rute, welcher aber leider irgendwo festhing und ich das Vorfach sprengen musste .
Dann die Rute wesentlich näher gelegt und noch ne kleine 45er und ne 63 auf die 10m Rute gefangen. Dann war es bis auf zwei grosse Brassen scheinbar vorbei.

Dachte mir 45min vor dem Angelende jetzt oder nie und kloppte die eine Rute so weit ich konnte Richtung Fahrrinne. Klar das der viel zu leichte Korb erst nach einigem Rollen, aber doch in einiger Entfernung zum erliegen kam.  Gerade als ein grosser Tanker stromauf kam und der Korb sich wieder auf die Reise zum nächsten Hänger machte, passierte etwas Sonderbares. Die Spitze zeigte ganz gleichmässige, ruhige Ausschläge wie beim Körbchenrollen üblich. Plötzlich wurde der Ausschlag der Rute bei gleicher Wippfrequenz immer heftiger bis der Fisch die Schnur über enFreilauf zog. Hätte gewettet es ist kein Biss, obwohl ich schon etliche Bisse in solchen Situationen gehabt habe. Man lernt halt nie aus. War dann zu meiner Freude wieder ne 69er welch ich mit der verdammten Bremse bezwingen musste. 
Kurz vor dem EInpacken konnte ich wieder in der Fahrrinne zuschlagen und noch ne 66er von den Weight Watchers erwischen. Hier war die Bremse kein Problem weil nicht notwendig #6.

Alles in Allem ein guter Tag bei klasse Wetter. Besonders freut mich das der neue Platz so produktiv war. Habe etwas weiter stromauf schon mal den nächsten Testplatz beäugt, welchen man dann auch zu viert befischen kann.

Jetzt schlagt mich mal nicht tot wenn ich sage, heute hätte ich gerne 2 Cherrywood mit Ü200g Körben gehabt. Habe alle grossen Barben der letzten Wochen in der Fahrrinne erwischt. Was wäre wenn ich noch 20m weiter käme und ordentlich Blei fischen würde?????? Naja vielleicht kauf ich mir dann doch mal 2 |kopfkrat. Oder Sigi leiht mir seine mal zum testen .


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

mensch ich bin keen bayer obwohl das Hofbräu gut schmeckt

wir waren heut wieder los und was soll ich sagn ich hät heut fast meine Feeder verloren. Ich sitz nichts annehnd auf meinen Stuhl ca. 5m von der Angel entfernt. Ich bumm gucke rüber und Rute hängt im Wasser also ab die kleine Kante 15cm zum Wasser runter gehopst auf nen Stein und Rute gegriffen. Anhieb aber ich Idiot hatte die bremse zu weil ich voher nen Hänger hatte Fazit nach nem Atemberaubendem drill von annähernd 1min kam mein Puls auf 180+ und ich hatte noch Probleme die Rute festzuhalten naja Schnur gerissen wieder fertig gemacht. Rausgeworfen selber Platz keine 5min Später war die Rute wieder im Wasser diesmal konnte ich ca. 2min lang drillen (Bremse immernoch nich aufgemacht hatte) und dann riss die Schnur wieder aber nich an nem Knoten sondern einfach mitten drin. Deshalb fahr ich mir morgen neue Futterkörbchen und Schnur kaufen und dann fang ich die Mistviehhcher.
Bei den Fischen tippe ich auf Karpfen 10-15Pfund die wurden da schon öfter gehakt aber noch nie gelandet. Die Fische hatten so sch*** viel Power der Drill hätte an meiner Feeder wegen der Schnur mindestens 30min gedauert 
naja am Dienstag wird wieder angegriffen. Mal gucken was se dann machen an meiner neuen Schnur


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stipper: dann nehm halt zur not ne 30iger


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

achja mal was zum lachen (kein wunder das sigi sie unbedingt wollte):

Hier kommt sie, die CERRYWOOD FEEDER von BERKLEY. So etwas hat
 die Angelwelt noch nicht gesehen. Diese ultimative Heavy-Heavy Feeder-
 rute wird Sie unwiderstehlich in Ihrem Bann ziehen. Mit einem Wurf-
 gewicht von 250 gr. kann man sogar, mit Futter bestückte Rattenfallen,
 auf Distanz auswerfen. Zur Ausstattung gehören *5 verschiedene
Feederspitzen* im Transportrohr, feinster Portugalkorkgriff,
 Schraubrollenhalter mit Einlage für den perfekten Sitz der Rolle und eine
*Doppelsteg-S-I-C.-Beringung* bis in die Spitze.
 Was für ein Brett!

 Länge: 4,80 m

 Wurfgewicht: 20-250 g

 Teile: 3 + 5

 Gewicht: 466 g

 Transportlänge: 1,63 m


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mich würde mal interisieren wie ihr auf Barben fischt,welche Schnurstärke,hakengröße,Vorfachlänge,einfach die komplette Montage,ich Angele nicht so oft auf Barben,aber im Moment beisst beißt bei uns am Rhein nix anderes#q


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interisieren wie ihr auf Barben fischt,welche Schnurstärke,hakengröße,Vorfachlänge,einfach die komplette Montage,ich Angele nicht so oft auf Barben,aber im Moment beisst beißt bei uns am Rhein nix anderes#q



Eigentlich nichts besonderes. Die Stömungsverhältnisse wie am Rhein sind nicht hier, daher geh ich auch nie so schwer daran. Auch kämpfen die Burschen hier auch nicht so hart bzw. sich mit der Strömung vereinbaren.
Ich hab 1 Rute mit 20er, die andere mit 26er drauf, teils mit Futterkörbchen, teils mit Blei oder Pose, je nachdem wo ich bin und wie aussieht. Ansonsten meine Eigenkreationen an Futter(Nudelsalat, Hühnerfutter, Vogelfutter, Fleischwurst und so alles mögliche), normale Vorfächer von der Stange mit 10er Haken und so 4-6 Maden drauf.

In Sachen Futterkorb bin ich noch was am überlegen, falls was wird werde ich's gerne verraten hier.

Nicht ganz, aber so in etwa sieht es hier aus, ist n Stück weg von mir.
http://img383.*ih.us/img383/6772/quickshot109tr.jpg


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Danke für die Antwort#6 auf dem Bild der Fluss sieht fast genau so aus wie bei uns die Sieg,die fließt bei uns ziemlich träge.


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hier hab ich noch n schöne Site gefunden, leider alles auf englisch, aber jede Menge interressante Berichte und Storys. Und was die da alles an verschiedenem Futter verbollern, Wahnsinn. 

http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/article/mps/UAN/3333/V/1/SP/368719532266222929264


“We are not carp anglers, we are barbel anglers.” 
http://img123.*ih.us/img123/9956/angry26yx.jpg

Das Bild find ich ja einfach supersüss.


http://img396.*ih.us/img396/4027/team22tc.jpg
http://img396.*ih.us/img396/7418/team41ut.jpg
http://img396.*ih.us/img396/6335/team31nk.jpg


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich hab bis Gestern mit irgendner billig 22er Schnur 3kg tr.k. geangelt nun nehm ich meine Karpfenrolle mit 35er Schnur 19kg Tragkraft. Aber nur bis meine neue Schnur 25er Champions Line Feeder von Balzer da is.:k Is auch meine Karpfenschnur (allerdings die 35er für Karpfen) auf meiner 2ten Karpfenrolle.
Ich benutze nen Plastikfutterkorb weil man mit denen weniger Hänger bekommt#6die Körbe haben gewichte von 30-45g mehr is im moment nich nötig wenn mal mehr nötig is sind immernoch Drahtkörbe da
und Kendo Team Feeder Haken von Balzer(fertig gebunden)in den größen 2-10 mit 6-12 Maden also halt bis der Haken komplett voll is die Barben haben nen riesen Maul da passt dat schon rein. So und dann dürfen die Fische kommen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interisieren wie ihr auf Barben fischt,welche Schnurstärke,hakengröße,Vorfachlänge,einfach die komplette Montage,ich Angele nicht so oft auf Barben,aber im Moment beisst beißt bei uns am Rhein nix anderes#q



Es wird demnächst eine Zusammenfassung über die Fischerei geben. Werde Dir dann nochmal Bescheid geben bzw. bleib hier mal weiter dran. Aber Madenbündel ab 8Stück gehen immer gut. Montage gab es hier auch schon mal zu sehen, weiss aber nicht mehr auf welcher Seite genau. Les Dir halt die paar mal durch


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hab ich noch n schöne Site gefunden, leider alles auf englisch, aber jede Menge interressante Berichte und Storys. Und was die da alles an verschiedenem Futter verbollern, Wahnsinn.
> 
> http://www.fishingmagic.com/news/article/mps/UAN/3333/V/1/SP/368719532266222929264



Also die Jungs sind echt der Hammer:m. Ich lach mich ja über das Bild mit der Rattenfalle schief. Haben die Verrückten da glatt ne Meisterschaft im Rattenfangen ausgetragen |supergri.


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> Werde Dir dann nochmal Bescheid geben bzw. bleib hier mal weiter dran.


werde in diesem Threat weiter am Ball bleiben#6 #6


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das ist mein Sohn und Boardi"Alleskönner"mit seiner letzden größeren Barbe


http://img47.*ih.us/img47/4116/ch8jh.jpg


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Udo: Ja dein Sohn fängt regelmässig seine Barben. Letzte Zeit aber nix mehr von ihm gehört.


Übrigens bin ich gespannt was mit den Barbenfängen am nächsten Wochenende passiert. Temperaturen gehen ja jetzt arg nach unten. Ich bleib dabei die Jungs stehen weiter im Strom. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also ich war heute mit Lustlos13 am Wasser.
Ausser vielen Rotaugen und Brassen gabs auch Barben, also pflichte ich Gonsenheim bei. Die Jungs stehen im Wasser.
Ausser den Barben auf den Bildern hatten wir noch zwei Bisse die richtig Schnur von der Rolle gezogen haben, aber leider nicht landen konnten.
Hatten die Maße 51 bis 58 cm.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri Norbert#6 #6 



> Ja dein Sohn fängt regelmässig seine Barben. Letzte Zeit aber nix mehr von ihm gehört.


der Hat im moment nur noch seinen Roller im Kopf#d das ist die Jugend,aber er möchte noch am Wochenende losziehen,aber der Wasserstand bei uns in Bonn betrug letzde Woche Donnerstag noch 1.64m und heute lag er bei 1.30m und ist weiter am Fallen#q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Zanderhegi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war heute mit Lustlos13 am Wasser.
> Ausser vielen Rotaugen und Brassen gabs auch Barben, also pflichte ich Gonsenheim bei. Die Jungs stehen im Wasser.
> Ausser den Barben auf den Bildern hatten wir noch zwei Bisse die richtig Schnur von der Rolle gezogen haben, aber leider nicht landen konnten.
> Hatten die Maße 51 bis 58 cm.
> 
> Gruß
> Norbert



Klasse das es gut geklappt hat, auch wenn der Platz nicht so der Bringer ist. Solltet es noch weiter unten versuchen, da geht Barbe noch besser. Andererseits warum was ändern wenn man fängt#6.
Kaiserbrücke aber nicht aus den Augen verlieren, ist da tiefer .
P.S.: Was ist passiert, dass ihr die beiden anderen nicht landen konntet?

@Udo: Verstehe deinen Sohn. Würde mich auch lieber mit ner Frau unterhalten statt mit Hasi angeln zu gehen. Aber was solls das ist halt meine soziale Ader


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Haben richtig anständig Schnur gezogen und beim Clip hat es dann eingeschlagen.
Beim 2. Biss volles Rohr in die Strömung und beim ersten richtigen Kontakt abgerissen, aber man muss ja aich verlieren können 
Danke für den Tipp Gonsenheim:m


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Futtersuche??#c 

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand einen Tip geben wo oder bei wem ich im Raum Mainz, oder auch Versand ,das Barbenfutter von Mosella (nat. gerne auch anderes gleichwertiges Barbenfutter) beziehen kann. Habe bisher nur mit Mosella meine Erfahrungen gemacht

Norbert


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Norbert:  Bitte fisch nicht mit Clip, geht leider nur selten gut. Den Vorteil der genauen Futterspur zu haben ist eins, doch jeden 2ten Fisch zu verlieren was anderes. Habe gerade mal wieder mit Clip gefischt und es war einfach Stress. Hab zwar keine verloren, aber immer noch gerade so die Schnur rausgefummelt. 
Glaube das Mosellafutter hat der Dietz in Gonsenheim. Aber tu Dir den Gefallen und nehm was Günstigeres. Wirst von so mancher Billigmischung begeistert sein (und genausoviel fangen)


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@zanderhegi: Versuch es mal beim Bode in Heidesheim, der hat einiges an Futter, u.a. auch das Mosella Barbenfutter. In Sachen Versand kannst Du mal im iibäääh beim Verkäufer "topbite" gucken ... da kannst Du manchmal 'nen 20kg Sack für relativ kleines Geld schnappen ...#6


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

fahr doch zum Bode in Heidesheim die haben 20kg Feederfutter für 20€-25€ kenne die Preise in Heidesheim nich. Mit dem Futter geh ich auch öfter Feeder ist zwar kein Barbenfutter sonder für Brassen, Rotaugen und Barben eben für die typischen Feederfische versuch es einfach mal musst nur genug Maden an nen großen Haken machen dann fängste fast keine Rotaugen mehr wenn dann nen richtig Kapitales . Und Brassen fängste auch wenn du das teure Barbenfutter nimmst;p 
also versuchs selber


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich seh schon. stipper und ich liegen auf der gleichen wellenlänge 
fish liegt eh auf meiner, da ich ihm mden mitbringe


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@zander: norbert ich hab grad ne gute idee, habe hier ein astreines barbenfutter in 500g päckchen für 3€ das stück abzugeben. ähnlichkeiten mit dem fertigfutter rein zufällig


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hoffe das wir am Sonntag mal wieder die komplette Barbengang darstellen und ordentlich was ziehen. Wenn nicht schieben wir es aufs Wetter oder Hasi. Der schreibt mir nämlich das er sich irgendwie krank fühlt. Ob es über das übliche Stangenfieber rausgeht kann ich allerdings momentan nicht einschätzen . Sigi dürfte nach seinen vielen Boddenhechten mal wieder ziemlich heiss sein was zu fangen .

Achja kleiner Tipp: Habe mir meine Hakenbindemaschine hier an den Schreibtisch gelegt, um zwischendurch immer mal wieder paar Vorfächer zu machen. Sind jetzt schon ca. 30 Stück ohne sich gross einen abgebrochen zu haben. Müsst ihr mal ausprobieren 
Habe übrigens vom Gerätehändler die seiner Meinung nach ultimativen Haken gekauft. Dem Preis nach müssten sie es eigentlich auch sein, doch er meinte die bleiben ewig scharf und können wenn verbogen wieder in den Ursprung zurückgebogen werden??? Mal sehen ob es so sein wird, vielversprechend sind sie allerdings


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh schon. stipper und ich liegen auf der gleichen wellenlänge
> fish liegt eh auf meiner, da ich ihm mden mitbringe


 
was bringst du mir mit Fisch?|kopfkrat  OK
Na dann komm mal an die Mosel zu uns Angheln wir angeln allerdings immer nur mit einer Rute frag mich nich warum. Ich warte nu erstmal bis meine neue Schnur da is dann wird wieder angegriffen der Ebay-Mensch hat gesagt das die morgen da is mal hoffen #6 
weiß zufällig jemand wo ich günstig viele Plastikfutterkörbe herbekomme?|wavey: 
ich angel nicht gerne mit Drahtkörben(achso jetzt sagt nich selber bauen)


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mein Sohn und Boardi"Alleskönner"mit seiner letzden größeren Barbe
> 
> 
> http://img47.*ih.us/img47/4116/ch8jh.jpg


 
Petri zur Barbe
allerdings is die aber ganz schön dünn für ihre größe. Unsere sind in der größe nen gutes Stück dicker.
@Udo
deine sieht aber viel dicker aus


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stripper: da hilft nur noch selber bauen . wollte ja schon mal an die mosel, doch cerfat verkauft mir keinen schein . nee ich bring fisheye maden und hasi mit, deshalb muss er meine meinung haben


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @stripper: da hilft nur noch selber bauen . wollte ja schon mal an die mosel, doch cerfat verkauft mir keinen schein . nee ich bring fisheye maden und hasi mit, deshalb muss er meine meinung haben


lool
kommt zu uns nach Klotten mir ham da ne super Stelle gebaut und vorallem kennt die fast keiner. Und dann könnt ihr mal gucken ob ihr die Monsterfische von der Stelle gefangen bekommt. Wer kann schon so ein Abenteuer bieten?|kopfkrat Und vorallem wenn es dunkel wird beißen dort auch die Aale auch kapitale auf Maden fragt mich nich warum ich hab nirgends sonst je nen Aal auf Maden gefangen. Karten gibt es in Müden Tageskarte kostet meine ich so um die 3,5€ Wochenkarte 8-9€ aber genau weiß ich das nicht. Und vorallem bekommt man hier rote Maden#6

edit//
da wir den Platz sowieso vergrößern wollen das 4 Feederuten oder mehr hinpassen würde sich das perfekt treffen wir bauen nächstes oder übernächstes WE den Platz größer man kann auch mit dem Auto direkt an den Platz fahren sein Zeugs ausladen und müsste dann sein Auto ca. 50m weiter abstellen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

was heisst vier ruten, ich bring dann noch min. 2 vögel mit jeweils 2 ruten mit . allerdings ist einer davon hasi und dann wirds gefährlich. schutzbrille tragen, es könnten rutenspitzen geflogen kommen . aber vielleicht kommen wir echt mal irgendwann an die mosel, sollten wir nochmal verhandeln. wäre ja dann ein schicker reisebericht möglich


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich bring fisheye maden und hasi mit, deshalb muss er meine meinung haben


 
Es reicht eigentlich wenn Du mir nur Maden mitbringst


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://img399.*ih.us/img399/5313/quickshot148fd.jpg

http://img399.*ih.us/img399/4568/quickshot156fx.jpg

Gute Info's: http://www.realtimetv.co.uk/anglingtimes/river4.shtml


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Cerfat
der eine Fisch is aber nen Döbel
@MG
is kein Problem wir machen den Platz noch nen gutes Stück größer so das es ungefahr Platz für 10 Ruten gibt. Aber dann steht man auch schon gedrängt. Oder wir können 50m weiter noch einen Platz machen die Plätze sind verbunden man muss weder über die Straße oder ähnliches. Der Platz steht dem auf dem wir angeln in nichts nach außer das er wieder total zugewachsen ist. :c 
also ich gucke mal was man da machn kann


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> @Cerfat
> der eine Fisch is aber nen Döbel


Steht doch auch _Leuciscus cephalus_ unter dem Bild und das ist zu deutsch der Döbel auf Englisch Chub.

Gruß
David


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> Steht doch auch _Leuciscus cephalus_ unter dem Bild und das ist zu deutsch der Döbel auf Englisch Chub.
> 
> Gruß
> David


 
OK das kann ich ja nich ahnen das Chub nen Döbel is|kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Stipper: MAcht nix, wir konnten ja auch nicht ahnen, dass Hasi ein anderes Wort für Chaot ist. Wie weit bist Du von Mainz weg?


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/deu/dyn/controller/ItiWGPerformPage?E_wg=210505321jS1905320221027910845ITIWG4r11133deu004f112q101310110x100q11032400007TWFpbno000011000121e10111810111103EUR000aS2xvdHRlbg00001008113fz910013010010072005320039.004-1.00110001001001001001001003deu011011&stat=ambiguous_iti&pim=true&dtmDeparture=16%2F11%2F2005&strStartChoice=0&x=31&y=8

guck da
es sind 113km 1.15h fahrt aber das nur wenn man sich an die Geschwindigkeiten hält. Nur ich denke wenn es jetzt im Winter so Ar***kalt wird bringt es eh nix auf barbe oder?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Stipper: Bock hätte ich ja mal an die Mosel zu kommen und nix zu fangen. Mal hören was die anderen sagen. Ein Samstag ist sicher drinne und ist ja schliesslich keine Weltreise. Angelkarten könnten wir vorher holen. Winter ist ne gute Zeit, es gibt allerdings viele die denken da geht keiner. Werde das wohl bald mal genauer beleuchten und was Schriftliches bringen.


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

von mir aus könnt ihr kommen allerdings is dann der Platz noch nich frei. Wir können dann auf die andere Seite von Klotten fahren die Plätzew sind durch die Russland-Deutschen immer gut gefüttert:q vielleicht machen wir auch morgen schon den Platz frei. Das ist aber eher unwarscheinlich aber.
Wann würdet ihr denn dann kommen?

edit//
achso Sonntag würd ir besser passen weil ich Smastag vom Angelverein Jahresabschlussfeier hab. Aber Sonntags bekommt man keine Karten


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab die jungs schon unterrichtet, sage an wenn es denn herren klappt. falls keiner mitkommt würde ich rein aus interesse mal die nächsten 2-3 wochen vorbeischauen.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hast wohl gedacht, das Du Dich schön alleine an die Mosel verdrücken kannst .... nix gibts! Komme natürlich mit  

Hasi & Sigi müssen natürlich auch mitkommen bzw. -fahren, alleine würde das Hasi ja sowieso nicht finden |bla: .... es sei denn, durch Klotten führt die B9, die findet er nämlich


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> hab die jungs schon unterrichtet, sage an wenn es denn herren klappt. falls keiner mitkommt würde ich rein aus interesse mal die nächsten 2-3 wochen vorbeischauen.


 
OK
wir waren heute an dem Platz gucken mit dem Dreibein und wenn die Futterkörbe schwer genug sind und die Ruten dementsprechen nah einander liegen  passt das auch mit 6Ruten d.h. wir machen noch 3-4m Platz un wir können alle angeln.
also wann denn dann? also wenn ihr zu 3. kommt dann jetzt am WE? und wenn se nich mitkommen in 2-3 Wochen? oder wie soll ich dat verstehen?


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast wohl gedacht, das Du Dich schön alleine an die Mosel verdrücken kannst .... nix gibts! Komme natürlich mit
> 
> Hasi & Sigi müssen natürlich auch mitkommen bzw. -fahren, alleine würde das Hasi ja sowieso nicht finden |bla: .... es sei denn, durch Klotten führt die B9, die findet er nämlich


ne aber durch Klotten führt die B49 also rückt ihr mit 4 Leuten an?
ohhh dann müssen wa noch mehr Platz machen juchu wieder spaß habn:q


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

B49.....hmm, dann wird's schwierig für Hasi


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hmmm...
stimmt da is noch ne 4 vor der 9 da wird er bestimmt verzweifeln:q 
wann würdet ihr denn dann kommen ich blick da immernoch nich durch|kopfkrat


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am Sonntag definitiv nicht, da ist noch mal Geheimtraining am Rhein ...:q  

Würde auch so wie MG vorschlagen, in den nächsten 1 - 3 Wochen mal Samstags oder Sonntags. Mal abwarten, wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

würde hasi wenn er wäre wie jeder andere auch mal mein neues navihandy leihen, doch dann wird er sämtliche mädels aus dem fernseh anrufen welche nur auf ihn warten (früher 190er Nr).
mir würde der 26te gut passen oder samstag drauf passen. schick mal bilder von der mosel (muss wenn geheim ja net genau der platz sein  ) und welche verhältnisse und fische da vorherrschen.


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag definitiv nicht, da ist noch mal Geheimtraining am Rhein ...:q
> 
> Würde auch so wie MG vorschlagen, in den nächsten 1 - 3 Wochen mal Samstags oder Sonntags. Mal abwarten, wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt ...


 
also frühstens am 26. das wäre OK dann hätten wir genug Zeit um den Platz noch größer zu machen und den Platz daneben vielleicht auch noch zu machen#6


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> würde hasi wenn er wäre wie jeder andere auch mal mein neues navihandy leihen, doch dann wird er sämtliche mädels aus dem fernseh anrufen welche nur auf ihn warten (früher 190er Nr).
> mir würde der 26te gut passen oder samstag drauf passen. schick mal bilder von der mosel (muss wenn geheim ja net genau der platz sein  ) und welche verhältnisse und fische da vorherrschen.


 
Also im moment reicht nen 30-35Korb das er leigen bleibt. Fische sind überwiegend bei der Feeder kapitale Rotaugen, überdimensionierte Brassen, Barben von denen man am Rhein träumt , und so schätze ich fette Kaprfen jenseits der 20Pfund und das alles auf Maden
ich angel auf ca. 25m entfernung da geht es Rund der Platz is ungefähr 5-6m tief ohne nennenswerte Kanten oder ähnliches zu mindestens hab ich beim Loten keine gefunden aber richtige Bisse hab ich nur auf der Weite bekommen|kopfkrat . Ansonsten handelt es sich um den Anfang einer Außenkurve. Bilder folgen können ruhig von dem Platz sein den findet man ohne Anweisung bzw. Einweisung/Anleitung nicht
Hakengröße fische ich meistens 2-8 und dann vollgepackt mit Maden. Hänger gibt es relativ wenige im gegensatz zu andern Plaätzen an der Mosel


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich wäre  auch dabei, allerdings kann ich erst im Dezember wieder. Passen würde mir  der 3./4. Dez oder zwei Wochen später 17./18. Dez.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stipper: das mit den barben unserer träume musste mal genauer erklären? alle Ü70 oder was ? 


  Heute den 2ten Ansitz an einer neuen Stelle absolviert, welche mir beim ersten Mal direkt gute Resultate lieferte. Beim ersten Besuch war die Zeit bis zur ersten Barbe eigentlich sehr angenehm, da die Spitze schon nach 15 Minuten in Richtung Rhein gerissen wurde. Angeln wäre jedoch nicht Angeln, wenn es nicht jedes mal eine kleine Überraschung am Start hätte.

   Nachdem ich eine Rute mit Boilie und eine mit Maden bestückt hatte konnte es ja eigentlich losgehen. Macht mir auch wenig aus wenn es mal die ersten 1-2 Stunden nicht beißt, obwohl dann doch schon etwas mehr gefüttert wird und der Boilie den Angstmaden weichen muss.

   Nach 3 Stunden ohne Biss ist der Glaube an einen solchen schon in relativ weite Ferne gerückt und es wird sich für das schöne Wetter und (beim Anblick der ewig reinigenden Bootsarbeiter) gefreut das es heute ein arbeitsfreier Tag ist.

   Nach 4 Stunden macht man ja gerne mal nen kleinen Spaziergang und dreht sich hin und wieder um, weil man denkt die Rute schlägt schon aus. Aber auch dies passierte heute nicht.

   Nach 4 Stunden und 59Minuten wird sich das Viertelstunde-Einpack-Limit gesetzt und auf nen Kaffee zu hause gefreut. Nun schießt beim Kontrollblick zu den Ruten plötzlich das Adrenalin durch den Körper, denn eine Barbe hatte den Weg entlang meiner Futterspur aufgenommen und das Madenbündel genommen. Das sind die Momente welche das Barbenfischen einfach geil machen . Die vielleicht 5 Stunden andauernde Ruhe und dann die urplötzlich aufkommende Action. Mit 60cm kein Riese, aber der Mensch freut sich. Wieder raus mit dem 180g Krallenkorb (heute werden keine Gefangenen gemacht) und ziemlich zeitnah der nächste Anbiss. 
   Innerhalb einer Stunde kommen so 5 Barben zwischen 52 und 63cm zusammen. Dazu wäre anzumerken, dass die 63er mit 3kg ein richtig fetter Brocken war, da diese Grenze meist erst bei 67cm geknackt wird. Interessant auch das ausnahmslos alle Fische in der Fahrrinne bissen. Auf der ufernahen Rute tat sich den ganzen Angeltag nichts.

   Was lernen wir aus der Story, Bisse kommen erst dann nicht mehr wenn der Köder nicht mehr im Wasser liegt


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG
sagen wir mal so nich jede aber wir haben da ca. 10-15Barben bis jetzt gefangen(waren nicht oft da) und davon waren ich schätze mal 7-8 Ü70#6 meine Ü90 dieses jahr hab ich zwar nich da gefangen aber doch die meisten großen Barben dieses Jahr#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stipper: wow das ist wirklich gross. wiegt ihr die eigentlich auch?


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

meistens nich entweder geb ich die direkt ab. Von meinem Vater nen Kumepl seine Frau is aus Thailand und macht aus Barben,Brassen und Döbel besonders aus Döbeln richtig leckere Fischpaste und sowas. Bei denen gibt es scheinbar auch Döbel.
Dazu muss man auch sagn das wir halt in richtiger tiefe ca. 5-6m wenn nich an manchen Stllen da noch tiefer angeln da stehen scheinabr die kleinen nich mehr so. Die kleineren fängt man eher auf der anderen Seite mit der Stipp bzw. Bolorute. Mit der Feeder fängt man da auch wieder fast nur große. Bei uns im Bereich wird halt wenig mit der Feeder geangelt eher mehr mit Pose aus Friedfisch ich denke daran liegt es auch. Man bekommt Tagsüber auch nich viele Bisse(mit Tagsüber meine ich solange es hell ist) und wenn sind die dann richtig heftig wie die Karpfen oder was immer auch das für Monsterfische sind :q . Also am hellen Tag sind 3 Bisse (aber mit Bissen meine ich das die Rute sogut wie im Wasserliegt oder schon drin liegt) schon realtiv viel in der dämmerung geht dann noch mehr dann klatscht es richtig. Im dunkeln wird es dann wieder etwas weniger und in der tiefen Nacht geht es dann nochmal richtig rund.
Zu meiner Ü90 Barbe die schwimmt wieder Foto hab ich leider auch keins nur ne erinnerung an den Drill der fast ne 15min lang dauerte. Gewicht schätze ich so Pie mal Daumen auf 5,5-6kg. Die Barbe  hat den Karpfenkescher schon gut ausgefüllt . Leider herrscht in unserm Moselabschnitt ab 23Uhr Angelverbot aber ich sach mal: "Man darf alles außer sich erwischen lassen" nech 
Aber jetz ungelogen ich hab noch nie ne Barbe gefangen die kleiner als 60cm war. Am Anfang hab ich große Käseblöcke mit nem Sargblei an der UL Spinnrute gefischt das macht tierisch Spaß sag ich euch. Dann hab ich es mit der Feeder versucht und noch größere und vorallem mehr Barben gefangen. Dazu muss man sagn das ich an einem Ansitz an dem Platz gerade mal 2kg Futter weg mache und das an einem ganzem Tag. Deshalb denke ich wenn man  mit mehr Ruten=mehr Futter=größere Lockwirkung auch noch mehr Barben und Brassen fangen wird. Brassen sind da auch unwarscheinlich viele aber vorallem Nachts ich hab da über 30kg in 5-6h gefangen und keine kleinen ich konnte nicht mal in ruhe essen .
Naja also ich versuche mal Bilder von dem Platz zu machn ein paar vorher und ein paar nachher Bilder


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Stipper,



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetz ungelogen ich hab noch nie ne Barbe gefangen die kleiner als 60cm war.



ich will Fotos sehn

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stripper: hm da werden wir sigi irgendwie in seiner futtermenge etwas begrenzen müssen, sonst haut der wie hier nämlich 2kg pro stunde rein und es ist nur noch 3m tief


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg: war da nicht sogar was geplant? "Sperrwerk Klotten", oder so? Lass den sigi da ma' ruhig reinballern, wo soll der denn mit dem ganzen Zeugs aus seinem Futtersilo denn sonst hin?

Dann haben die da auch endlich mal ne Buhne ....


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Ich wusste ja garnicht das du bei Uli Beyer auf der seite bist....


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stipper,
> 
> 
> 
> ich will Fotos sehn
> 
> Gruß
> David


 
mensch ich hab ja keine eigene Digicam 
und meine Mutter gibt mir die nur selten zum Angeln mit ich verusche mal Bilder von mir uns 2 großen Brassen zu besorgen|uhoh: aber ich hab glaub ich von keiner Barbe nen Foto aber ich hoffe das ich morgen wieder ans Wasser komme und wenn ich ne Barbe fangen dann mach ich nen Foto#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: sagte ja mal ich komme vom spinnfischen und da geht am uli halt kein weg vorbei. nächstes jahr wieder schweden (hoffenltich selbe tour wie er, denn er gibt immer sehr hilfreiche tricks 

@stripper: wundert dich das, wenn du den saufcountdown laufen hast? die mutter denkt du schmeisst die im suff in die brühe. eine frage aber noch: müssen wir uns denn bei euch auch die haare färben oder geht es auch so? sigi und ich haben ja wegen der hohen potenz nicht mehr ganz so viele :m

übrigens habe ich grad ne mail von nem engländer namens tom aus dem bfw-forum bekommen. ist echt ein freak und ist immer heiss auf infos aus germany. habe ihn mal nach seiner bilanz letzte saison gefragt und er meinte er hätte nicht ganz so viel auf barben gefischt, da er neuerdings auf lachs angelt (karte kostet 1000€ pro woche!!!). sehe ein, dass er dann wohl nicht so viel barben fangen konnte wie üblich und auch nicht so ganz kapitale. achtung jetzt kommts (besonders an die jungs welche mir immer erzählen ihr habts gut, so guter bestand und dicke)
Finished the season on 14.3.05 with 479 barbel.
and best barbel from last season at 12lb 5oz (ca. 5.5kg!!) which is big for my local stretch

und kommt gebückt oder:m. nur hasi konnte mit 503,54 barben mehr fangen :q

hier ein bild vom kollegen



stretch


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Stripper,

macht ja nix, ich habe auch keine eigene Digicam, aber ich zwinge meinen mitbewohner gelegentlich mir seine zu leihen:q



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> ich verusche mal Bilder von mir uns 2 großen Brassen zu besorgen|uhoh:


Boah, neee, laß mal die Brassenfotos, davon habe ich selber genug, man fängt die Bieseter zu oft. Ob man auf Barben geht oder auf Karpfen... mit Pose oder mit der Feeder...sie beißen immer, die lieben Bratzen.

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@barbus: sach mal ist in deiner hand ne bogagrip implantiert? wie kann man den so nen brassen in dem style halten??


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi MG,



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @barbus: sach mal ist in deiner hand ne bogagrip implantiert? wie kann man den so nen brassen in dem style halten??


Hm, was soll ich sagen, du siehst ja das es geht, es handelt sich nicht um eine Fotomontage.
Ich habe halt nicht nur große, sondern auch sehr kräftige Hände|supergri
Wenn du willst bringe ich dir das mal bei mit dem Brassengriff 

Oder fragst du aus Tierschutzgründen weil dir die Brasse leid tut?
In diesem Falle kann ich dich beruhigen, es handelt sich um ein ausgestopftes Exemplar das mit Styropur geflüllt ist, damit üben wir das posen falls wir mal einen echten Fisch erwischen sollten.
Aber aus Tierschutzgründen angeln wir seit neustem auch ohne Köder.

Gruß
David


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG
es geht zwar auch ohne bunte Haare aber es sieht halt besser aus
und von dem Suaf Countdown weiß die nix 

@Barbus
ich bin nen Kumpel am überreden das er mal mit seiner Videocamera mitkommt und filmt:q das is bestimmt lustiger


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Öh,  habt ihr  was gegen  meine Futtermengen? Hab mich doch heute gezügelt, lag aber eher an den Temperaturen. Wenn es auch  ohne  gefärbte Haare  geht  ist´s  ja gut, müsste mir sonst  erst welche wachsen lassen, dann wird´s aber dieses Jahr nix mehr.


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Leute
@Gonsenheim: Vielen Dank für den Tip. Habe mich für den Letter registrieren lassen.
Da mein Junior (15 Jahre) ja auch begeisterter Sportfischer ist habe ich mir außer der Mosella jetzt über Ronny noch eine Cherrywood (4,50m) zugelegt.
Mit der Freilaufrolle muss Junior aber noch bis Weihnachten warten.

Waren gestern mal am Wasser und haben nur das Werfen geübt. Nachdem er wie beim Spinnangeln ausgeholt und dem Papa erst mal ein 100er Körbchen an die Glatze genagelt hat, ging es dann ganz gut.

Werde wohl mit Planlos13, Busdriver und meinem Junior mal am kommenden Sonntag (27.11.) am Wasser aufschlagen. Werden vielleicht die besagte Stelle mal austesten. Vollzugsmeldung folgt umgehend.

Gruß
Hegi


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wann werdet ihr denn am warscheinlichsten kommen? am 26. oder später müsste das wissen um den Platz rechtzeitig fertig zu bekommen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: soso warst also heute angeln? ich les ja hier nix von :q:q Werde mal nix dazu schreiben, vielleicht kommt ja noch was 

@barbus: nee hab nix gegen den haltestyl. das mit dem ohne köder fischen ist schon alt. habe ich auch mal praktiziert bis hasi anstoss dran nam.

@hegi: naja dann kannste die cherry ja in 2 jahren verticken, wenn der sohn mit den mädels abhaut. wie ging denn das mit dem blei? 

thema blei: habe heute nen kollegen am rhein gesehen, der eigentlich schon viel übers feedern gelernt haben müsste. nach etlichen weggeflogenen körben wegen schnurriss war aber klar das er lernresistent ist. merke: ne billige schnur ist dann nicht mehr billig, wenn etlich körbe für 1,5 das stück mit wegfliegen 

@stipper: also es sieht jetzt so aus. würden am 3ten nach klotten kommen. jetzt aber die einschränkung seitens meiner mädels äh kollegen. wenns kalt ist oder das wasser nass kommen se nicht mit. gute nachricht. wenn ich sage ich komme, werde ich auch antreten da ich kein weichei bin . würde sogar schon nächstes woende mal auf nen versuch  vorbeischauen, was aber erst am mittwoch besiegelt werden kann. muss nämlich meine parkplätze pflastern|gr:. schick mir mal deine nr. per mail, damit wir mal quatschen können


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

um wieviel Uhr würdet ihr/du dann kommen bzw. losfahren?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wann können wir den morgens die Karten bekommen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Achso wegen gestern nochmal. Wasser ist noch nicht abgekühlt und deshalb die Barben noch nach wie vor in der Fahrrinne. Waren zu dritt und haben 8 Bisse gehabt. 5 Barben konnten gelandet werden, wobei eine echt schwere mit 3500g !! dabei war, welche eine Länge von nur 66cm hatte. 
Interessant war das zwei nur Zuschauer waren ?????


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo MG,

nimm bitte auf jeden Fall die Digitalkamera mit! Ich will Bilder sehen#h

Gruß
David


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Soso MG,  die Schnur war absolut nicht billig, ich  denke  eher altersschwach. (oder nur  nicht  frostfest?)
Ich kenne  aber jemanden der gestern ne Barbe verlohren hat, da  er top  Rollen  zu einem günstigen Preis bekommen hat :g  jaja die Bremse.

Außerdem hatte dein 7pfünder 68cm


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wenn Du sigi auch gesagt hättest, dass er die Krallenkörbe *vorm* Wurf ausklappen muss und dass das nicht die Barben machen, hätte es vielleicht funktioniert ....|bla: 

Zu unserem Sonntagsausflug brauche ich nicht viel schreiben - ist ja auch nix passiert ... zumindest an der mir zugewiesenen Stelle |supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

da ich als letzter kam habt ihr euch ja alles selber zugewiesen . verkaufe ab jetzt auch spezial novemberfutter für 6€ das kilo .

aber timo hat recht, bin ziemlich unzufrieden mit den rollen und habe gleich heute 2 baitrunner bestellt.
wer also 2 abu fr503 mit 25er stroft braucht, kann sich mal bei mir melden.

schlecht was das ich noch 3 verloren habe. 1 wegen scheinbar beschädigtem vorfach, eine wegen festhängendem korb und eine ausschlitzerin. also keine so gute ausbeute, wenn ich bedenke das ich sonst um die 10% verlorene fische habe.


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Wann können wir den morgens die Karten bekommen?


Ich glaube ab 9 Uhr bin mir aber nich sicher
auf jedenfall kann man ab 8.30Uhr rote maden kaufen ich sach mal so meisten sind rote drinnen:q #6

verschenkste die Abus?:q 
wenn ja kannste die dann mitbringen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

puh das ist aber spät. frag doch mal den fuzzi, ob er die schon mal ausstellenb kann wen man ihm den schein faxt. möchte schon im dunkeln anfangen bzw. nicht so viel später. wann sind bei euch momentan die beissphasen?
naja bist zwar en lieber kerl, aber verschenken tue ich nur an hasi. und da auch nur meine aufmerksamkeit


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

also soll er ihn euch zu schicken oder faxen oder wie auch immer?
wenn ihr
oder ihr faxt ihn mir oder scannt ihn ein und schickt ihn mir per e-mail und ich hol dir den so. So machen wir das mit unserem Partnerverein immer. Glaub ich

Ich kenne nur die beißphasen ab 13 Uhr weil früher bin ich sonst nich gegangen
aber die beißen eigentlich immer wenn auch nich immer gut man muss immer mit was rechnen


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,

Timos Foto zeigt es, sie beißen noch, wunderbar, es besteht also noch Hoffnungen wenn ich kurz vor Weihnachten wieder mal an den Rhein komme.




			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> aber timo hat recht, bin ziemlich unzufrieden mit den rollen und habe gleich heute 2 baitrunner bestellt.
> wer also 2 abu fr503 mit 25er stroft braucht, kann sich mal bei mir melden.


Tja, hättest du mal DAM genommen:q Die sind und bleiben gut.
Shimano-Rollen halten zwar gut, aber sie haben meiner Meinung nach ein besch... Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stripperk schicke ihn der schon mal per mail zu, dass wir zeitug raus kommen. rufe dich wie gesagt morgen mal an.

@barbus: hör mir mal auf mit dem ganzen billigschrott. das fischen kostet so viel kohle, dass es auf 10€ mehr für ne rolle auch nicht mehr ankommt.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo MG,




			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @barbus: hör mir mal auf mit dem ganzen billigschrott. das fischen kostet so viel kohle, dass es auf 10€ mehr für ne rolle auch nicht mehr ankommt.



warum fast du dann die Abus gekauft?|kopfkrat

Gruß
David


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

OK mach das 
ich frach gleich mal den der immer die Scheine von unserm Partnerverein besorgt, wenn die hierhin kommen, wie der das macht


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hey MG,

was´n los mit deinen Rollen? Schlechte erwischt? Meine ABU funzt 1a... Wie äussern sich denn die Beschwerden?|kopfkrat


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG
also wenn du morgen anrufst dann bitte nich vor 16Uhr hab morgen Prüfung:q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@barbus: geistige umnachtung und gutgläubigkeit dcpolo gegenüber 

@dcpolo: sind günstig zu schiessen . für meinen geschmack nicht ruckfrei genug bei harter bremseinstellung.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Achja, noch paar Worte zum letzten Wochenende:

  Jetzt fängt endgültig der Winter an denn es sind nur noch 6 Grad und im Wind ist es nicht mehr sonderlich kuschelig. Timo und Torsten hatten ihr Gerät schon aufgebaut und warteten auf die von mir mitgebrachten Maden (kluger Schachzug, dann können die Jungs schon mal nicht ohne mich starten .

   Über die Endplatz-Diskussion sind wir ja nach etlichen Versuchen hinweg, weshalb ich dann auch diesen wählte. Ich empfahl den Jungs so weit wie möglich in die Fahrrinne zu werfen, da dies momentan der Hotspot für unsere Stelle darstellt. Leider hielt Timos Schnur die Weitwürfe nicht allzu oft aus, was er mit einigen Freilaufkörben bezahlen musste. Wie war das noch gleich mit Qualitätsschnur?

   Selber wollte ich heute mal testen wie sich sehr geringe Futterintervalle auf die Fänge auswirken und warf anfangs jede Rute nur zweimal zum Anfüttern aus. Obwohl wir sonst immer relativ schnell Bisse bekommen, war heute alles anders. Eine Stunde verging und nichts tat sich. Klar das dann bei den Kollegen erste Zweifel aufkamen ob die Stelle bei solchen Temperaturen noch produktiv sei.
   Eine wippende Rutenspitze meiner rechten Rute zerstreute diese aber nach genau einer Stunde Angelzeit und eine Durchschnittsbarbe (60cm) beehrte meinen Kescher. Als ich wieder auf nen kleinen Schnack zu Timo ging kam auch Torsten hinzu und es entwickelte sich zu ner netten Plauderrunde.

   Wieder eine Stunde später wurde meine eine Rute so derb Richtung Wasser gezogen, dass ich dachte die Barbe reißt das Rod Pod nieder. Zornig riss sie einiges an Schnur von der Rolle und als ich Kontakt aufnahm war klar das es ne gute sein müsse. War es dann auch mit 68cm und einem Gewicht von 3500g (das ist die Größe, welche mit Nackengriff nicht mehr zu packen ist). Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich sehr zufrieden und schloss innerlich schon den Tag ab.

   Es gesellten sich bei mir noch einige Barben hinzu, sodass unterm Strich 5 Stück standen und weitere leider 3 verloren gingen. Eine schlitze aus, einmal Vorfachbruch wegen festhängendem Körbchen und ein Vorfachbruch wegen (scheinbar?) beschädigtem Vorfach. Kein so tolle Bilanz, aber zum Glück nicht der Alltag.

   Interessanterweise hatten die Kollegen nicht einen Biss (außer glaube ich Timo, bei dem ein Haken fehlte). Warum einer eigentlich gut fängt und die anderen nicht mal Anbisse registrieren, werden wir hier nicht mehr klären können. Fakt ist aber, das zumindest das gleiche Futter verwendet worden ist (falls einer denkt es läge an ner Spezialmischung). Habe sogar mit purer Grundmischung ohne weitere Geschmack- und Lockstoffe gefischt was zeigt, dass dies nicht der ausschlaggebende Faktor sein kann. Hatte auch an beiden Ruten Aktionen, obwohl diese weit auseinander lagen. Kann also auch nicht nur am Platz festgemacht werden. Wie gesagt es bleibt offen und macht ja letztendlich das Fischen aus. 

   P.S.: Kann bislang mit den langen Futterintervallen eine durchaus positive Bilanz ziehen. Weitere Vergleiche werden die Gewissheit bringen, ob weniger nicht mehr oder zumindest genauso gut ist.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ein Engländer auf meine Frage wie es bei denen mit Winterfischen aussieht:
Forgot  to talk about cold weather. If there are a lot of barbel you can even catch them  at water temps down to 3c as one or two will feed at some stage even if they are  half asleep. Best if the water is above 5c and rising, but sometimes they have a  big feeding spell just as the water cools and the weather turns  cold.

Da ist es ja im Moment für die Barben wohl noch Hochsommer


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Engländer auf meine Frage wie es bei denen mit Winterfischen aussieht:
> Forgot to talk about cold weather. If there are a lot of barbel you can even catch them at water temps down to 3c as one or two will feed at some stage even if they are half asleep. Best if the water is above 5c and rising, but sometimes they have a big feeding spell just as the water cools and the weather turns cold.
> 
> Da ist es ja im Moment für die Barben wohl noch Hochsommer


 
Alles klar!:g


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanterweise hatten die Kollegen nicht einen Biss (außer glaube ich Timo, bei dem ein Haken fehlte). Warum einer eigentlich gut fängt und die anderen nicht mal Anbisse registrieren, werden wir hier nicht mehr klären können. Fakt ist aber, das zumindest das gleiche Futter verwendet worden ist (falls einer denkt es läge an ner Spezialmischung). Habe sogar mit purer Grundmischung ohne weitere Geschmack- und Lockstoffe gefischt was zeigt, dass dies nicht der ausschlaggebende Faktor sein kann. Hatte auch an beiden Ruten Aktionen, obwohl diese weit auseinander lagen. Kann also auch nicht nur am Platz festgemacht werden. Wie gesagt es bleibt offen und macht ja letztendlich das Fischen aus.
> 
> P.S.: Kann bislang mit den langen Futterintervallen eine durchaus positive Bilanz ziehen. Weitere Vergleiche werden die Gewissheit bringen, ob weniger nicht mehr oder zumindest genauso gut ist.




Habt ihr das mittlerweile rausbekommen wieso nur bei einem ?

Vielleicht hat ja auch einer gestern Abend die Sendung auf WDR gesehn, da ging es um Meeresbewohner. Und an einer Stelle im Riff war auch eine Fischart mit Barteln(ca. 20-30 cm) sah den unseren Barben gar nicht mal so unähnlich aus. Und diese Burschen die waren die ganze Zeit in feinem kiesigem Grund am wühlen, wozu auch sonst die Barteln.
Daher, wäre es ja sicherlich und das weiß man ja auch das die Barben kiesigen Untergrung mögen. Nur, wie lassen sich solche Stellen finden ohne U-Boot ? Ich glaube die Fangerfolge würden sich um einiges damit erhöhen.

Aber noch was anderes. Hab die Tage bei uns so ein Vermessungsboot fahren gesehn mit breiten Auslegern über die ganze Fahrbahn. Und die haben ja bestimmt auch die Tiefe vermessen. Und da kam mir die Idee, ob es nicht Karten gibt wo dies alles verzeichnet ist bzw. dürfte es die für die Schiffer bestimmt geben, nur gibt es die auch vielleicht für jederman irgendwo ?


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber noch was anderes. Hab die Tage bei uns so ein Vermessungsboot fahren gesehn mit breiten Auslegern über die ganze Fahrbahn. Und die haben ja bestimmt auch die Tiefe vermessen. Und da kam mir die Idee, ob es nicht Karten gibt wo dies alles verzeichnet ist bzw. dürfte es die für die Schiffer bestimmt geben, nur gibt es die auch vielleicht für jederman irgendwo ?


 
Jo das sind die vom Wasserbau die gucken ob die Fahrrinne noch tief genug ist. Wenn nicht muss nen Schwimmgreifer kommen und freibaggern bzw. tiefer|uhoh: :q 
die könnten rein theoretisch auch gucken wo was für ein Boden is also helfen nur 2 Sachen Schlauchboot im Sommer raus und dann Schnorcheln oder sich bei einem vom Wasserbau einschleimen bzw. selber da anfangen#6 
Da ich das Glück hab das von nem Kumepl von mir(geht fast immer mit mir angeln) der Vater beim Wasserbau schafft, wir raus finden wo es wie tief bzw. was für nen Grund is
letztens hatten die auch nen scheinbaren Baumstamm auf em Echolot oder was die da haben nur dumm das das ding denen hinterher geschwommen is.
@Cerfat
von wo an der Mosel kommst du?


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> @Cerfat
> von wo an der Mosel kommst du?



... ähm, hier.

http://img489.*ih.us/img489/4869/quickshot071wa.jpg

So n Karte wäre was schönes um an die Untiefen zu kommen bzw. zu finden.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Cerfat,



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber noch was anderes. Hab die Tage bei uns so ein Vermessungsboot fahren gesehn mit breiten Auslegern über die ganze Fahrbahn. Und die haben ja bestimmt auch die Tiefe vermessen. Und da kam mir die Idee, ob es nicht Karten gibt wo dies alles verzeichnet ist bzw. dürfte es die für die Schiffer bestimmt geben, nur gibt es die auch vielleicht für jederman irgendwo ?


Die Tiefen in einem Fluss können sich durch die Strömung recht schnell ändern. Karten die ein paar Jahre alt sind liefern deshalb nur noch Anhaltspunkte.
Es gibt natürlich immer Stellen an denen sich bevorzugt Bänke bilden, das ist vorwiegend in Innenkurven.
Du bist ja der Google-Gott, such doch mal nach Prall- und Gleithang, bzw. nach Sohl-, Uferer-, Breiten- ,Tiefen und Gleichgewichtserosion.

Gruß
David


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cerfat,
> 
> 
> Die Tiefen in einem Fluss können sich durch die Strömung recht schnell ändern. Karten die ein paar Jahre alt sind liefern deshalb nur noch Anhaltspunkte.
> Es gibt natürlich immer Stellen an denen sich bevorzugt Bänke bilden, das ist vorwiegend in Innenkurven.
> Du bist ja der Google-Gott, such doch mal nach Prall- und Gleithang, bzw. nach Sohl-, Uferer-, Breiten- ,Tiefen und Gleichgewichtserosion.
> 
> Gruß
> David



mmmh, bist du Innenarchitekt für den Ausbau von Flüssen ?

Hab hier aber was interressantes gefunden, übertragbar auf jeden Fluß.
http://www.quarks.de/rhein/05.htm
http://www.blauesnetz.de/naturschutz/fliessgewaesser/

Wenn diese Kiesablagerungen in den Innenkurven sich ablagern wäre das ja das optimalste dort an der Kante zu fischen, hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden ? Da sollte man sich doch mal etwas mehr einarbeiten mit der Thematik, würd ich sagen denn Barben mögen ja Kiesbänke, gelle. Nur an solchen Stellen sind es nicht selten 50-70 und mehr Meter was dann auch schon ans Material geht.


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Cerfat,




			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> mmmh, bist du Innenarchitekt für den Ausbau von Flüssen ?


Nicht ganz, aber ich beschäftige mich im Studium mit Gewässern, will in die Richtungspäter beruflich was machen.



> Wenn diese Kiesablagerungen in den Innenkurven sich ablagern wäre das ja das optimalste dort an der Kante zu fischen, hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden ? Da sollte man sich doch mal etwas mehr einarbeiten mit der Thematik, würd ich sagen denn Barben mögen ja Kiesbänke, gelle. Nur an solchen Stellen sind es nicht selten 50-70 und mehr Meter was dann auch schon ans Material geht.



Je schneller die Strömung an einer Stelle, desto gröber das Substrat das noch liegen bleibt. In den Innenkurven enstehen also hauptsächlich Kiesbänke und vor allem großräumige Sandbänke, an den Prallhängen der Außenkurven findet man gröberes Geröll, oft auch schöne Kiesbänke.

Jetz guck ich mir ertsmal deine beiden Links an.

Gruß
David


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> Aber noch was anderes. Hab die Tage bei uns so ein Vermessungsboot fahren gesehn mit breiten Auslegern über die ganze Fahrbahn. Und die haben ja bestimmt auch die Tiefe vermessen. Und da kam mir die Idee, ob es nicht Karten gibt wo dies alles verzeichnet ist bzw. dürfte es die für die Schiffer bestimmt geben, nur gibt es die auch vielleicht für jederman irgendwo ?
> __________________


Diese detalierten Karten bekommste leider nicht irgentwo,ich habe zwar eine für Bonn,habe sie aber nur mit Beziehungen bekommen,dort ist wirklich alles eingezeichnet,ich habe einen bekannten der arbeitet auf einem feuerwehrboot,von dem hab ich die bekommen,du bekommst zwar als Bootsinhaber zwar eine Tiefenkarte,aber da ist nur das nötigste drauf.


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Diese detalierten Karten bekommste leider nicht irgentwo,ich habe zwar eine für Bonn,habe sie aber nur mit Beziehungen bekommen,dort ist wirklich alles eingezeichnet,ich habe einen bekannten der arbeitet auf einem feuerwehrboot,von dem hab ich die bekommen,du bekommst zwar als Bootsinhaber zwar eine Tiefenkarte,aber da ist nur das nötigste drauf.



Danke schonmal udo. Also könnte man sagen, das es schon Karten gibt wo jeder Zentimeter vermessen ist und drauf angegeben ist wie tief es ist, allerdings ohne sehr viel Vitamin B da nicht ranzukommen ist. Wäre schade.

Was gibt es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Glaube es gibt Binnenschifffahrtskarten für jedermann. Wenn ihr die Preise seht werdet ihr aber sicher nicht mehr denken sie wären für jedermann . 
@cerfat: Auf deine Frage vonwegen Platz: Fangen auf nem STreifen von ca.100m überall Barben, daher kannste es nicht am Platz festmachen. Sind alle gleich gut.


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG
du wolltest doch Sonntags kommen oder?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,
nee es war Samstags. OB Solo oder mit der Gang weiss ich wie gesagt noch nicht. Hat das mit dem Schein hingehauen? 
Will zwar noch nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen und denken wir würden geil fangen, aber wenn es so wäre was kostet die Jahreskarte?


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> , aber wenn es so wäre was kostet die Jahreskarte?



Jahreskarte für eine Staustufe - 32 Euro, auch begrenzt(was der Stuss soll weiß ich auch bis heute nicht)
für die ganze Mosel 64 Euro, allerdings ohne Vitamin B nahezu nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://img254.*ih.us/img254/2452/quickshot088ib.jpg


Die Barbe gilt als besonders wanderlustig. Eine markierte Barbe legte in 37 Tagen in der Donau flussaufwärts 303 km zurück und vollbrachte somit eine durchschnittliche Tagesleistung von 8,02 km.

Die Barbe ernährt sich vorwiegend von Bodenfauna, nämlich von Würmern, Schnecken, Muscheln und Insektenlarven. Mitunter vergreift sie sich an Fischlaich und Fischbrut.


http://img269.*ih.us/img269/7310/152fb.gif​


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

doch klar ich ruf im Angelladen an und hab Karten für die ganze Mosel. Der legt die dann zurück
wenn wir geil fangen kannste die Jahreskarte für den Bezirk auch da kaufen wo wir die Tageskarte holn die kosten soweit ich weiß weniger als 32€ bin mir aber nich sicher. Du müsstest die dann am 2Januar holen kommen dann haste auf jedenfall was:q


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie läufts den im moment so?
Ich wollt jetzt demnächst auch mal wieder was Feeder'n gehn, muss dann heute Abend nur wieder vorfächer binden und mal gucken wegen geflochtener Schnur, ob ich die jetzt mal wieder nehmen soll oder nicht...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: interessante details (das mit der wegstrecke, nicht das käsefutter 
@stipper: ok sehen wir dann. bin mal gespannt.
@adi: machs nicht. hol dir ne echt gute mono. Les mal was unserer Kumpel Helmut rausgefunden hat (danke nochmal dafür 
zur Info ein link warum z.B. Climax oder Stroft Schnüre

http://www.angelstelle.de/content/view/78/88/


Übersicht der Schnüre von Fa. Ockert
http://www.ockert.net/angeln_e/angelschnuere_quality.htm

Hier kannst du bestellen
http://www.fishfun.de
http://www.catch-company.de/index.htm?angelschnur_monofile_climax_carp_line.htm  ob was geht werde ich (bei dem wetter vermutlich alleine) am sonntag prüfen. wasser ist 3 grad kälter als vor einer woche, mal schauen ob die jungs immer noch in der strömung warten (was ich aber annehme


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Sag mal, machst du eigentlich jeden Abend die Frau vom Google Betreiber sexuell glücklich? Was du da alles findest... Echt immer geile Sachen...:m Du hast bestimmt was mit der am Laufen....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

auf die antwort darf man glaube ich sehr gespannt sein


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Polo: 

Hallo, 
bist du vor Weihnachten noch mal am Niederhein bei Kleve? Wir müssen das doch irgendwann mal hinkriegen gemeinsam zu fischen.

Gruß
David


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://img368.*ih.us/img368/4410/quickshot012fg.jpg

http://img327.*ih.us/img327/4458/barbegr3hd.jpg


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab heute wieder was echt witziges beim Gerätehändler gesehen. Wollte mir für die neuen Rollen Stroft kaufen und mich ggf. von der Dual-Band überzeugen lassen. Da die Stroft aber echt günstig war und ich seit den offiziellen Test einmal mehr an die GTM glaube, bin ich wieder bei dieser gelandet. Interessant war die Schnur nebenan von Tubertini, welche glatt 1,5kg mehr tragen soll wie die Stroft. Ich genauer hingeschaut und Packung rumgedreht und jetzt kommts hart: Team Blalalal versichert Fische mit einem Gewicht bis 7,6 kg damit gefangen zu haben. Die haben doch wohl nen nassen Käs im Seckel. Habe selber schon Karpfen von 4kg am 10er Vorfach gefangen und Cormoran hat auf die Cortest nicht geschrieben das die 4kg hält. Die Firmen machen aber auch jedem Scheiss mit, nur damit sie Schnur verkaufen (welche dann eh nicht an der guten Stroft vorbeikommt .


Auf Cerfats anraten heute mal in die neue Rute&Rolle geschaut und die Megabarbe aus dem Ismaninger Stausee gesehen. Scheint wohl das beste Grossbarben-Gewässer Deutschlands zu sein, da ich schon viele Fische dieser Klasse von dort gesehen habe. Naja Stripper führt uns (hoffentlich) auch hier zu den Grossbarben


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Macht was ihr wollt, ich kauf mir jetzt das.

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/2048/quickshot029gf.jpg


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Endlich hat das mit der DigiCam auch geklappt, nachdem ich dann endlich den richtigen Treiber gefunden hab. Normal bräuchte man ja keinen und Windoof sollte alles erkennen was an USB angeschlossen wird, aber pustekuchen. Das werden die wohl nie hinbekommen.
Die Bilder sind nicht berauschend, die Cam auch nicht, werd das schon noch austüfteln. Denn mal kurz einige erste Eindrücke.


http://img297.*ih.us/img297/8614/mosel14ft.jpg
Und sobald das Wetter wieder mitspielt werde ich es hier hinter dem Brückepfeiler versuchen, normalerweise sind ja solche Stellen erfolgsversprechend. Wir werden sehn.
http://img366.*ih.us/img366/7070/mosel26ss.jpg


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi!
Die macht doch schöne Bilder!!!
Am besten gefällt mir das dritte Bild, ganz unten. Gute Q!!!!!:g


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Die macht doch schöne Bilder!!!
> Am besten gefällt mir das dritte Bild, ganz unten. Gute Q!!!!!:g



Danke, und das dritte Bild, nee ist nicht von mir, hab ich irgendwo gefunden.
Wenn du es als Sig nehmen möchtest, nix dagegen.


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://img392.*ih.us/img392/3342/quickshot035op.jpg
http://img392.*ih.us/img392/5260/quickshot125ad.jpg
http://img392.*ih.us/img392/9629/quickshot131ur.jpg


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: Wie Du nimmst jetzt Nähgarn? Kannste dann nicht für Hasi mal ein Santa-Claus Kostüm in XXS nähen ? Er kann dann mit ner Bimmel an der Rute richtig auf den Sack kloppen (aber nicht meinen)?
Da es sich ja hier um ne schöne Aussenkurve handelt, würde ich eher nicht so weit draussen fischen und wenn dann nur mit einer Rute. Denke das es am Ufer etwas tiefer ist und man vor den Füssen fangen könnte. Sind natürlich nur Spekulationen, aber nen Versuch wäre es wert. Oft überwirft man ja die Fische (bei uns ist es momentan das Gegenteil).


@hasi: Kein schlechter Joke mit dem 3ten Bild


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste dann nicht für Hasi mal ein Santa-Claus Kostüm in XXS nähen ? Er kann dann mit ner Bimmel an der Rute richtig auf den Sack kloppen (aber nicht meinen)?



MG, wie, hat der dir das nicht erzählt ? Der gute war schon gestern hier zur Anprobe, n paar Kleinigkeiten noch ändern, denn paßt.







​


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: nene, damit kannste mich nicht veräppeln.


Bei dem X-Man aufm Bild stimmen die Proportionen.   
Ich sehe weit und breit keinen Glühwein oder Flachmann stehen.
andererseits

Was ist in der Thermoskanne?   
Die Ruten stehen bei Hasi auch immer so aufrecht da (Druck auf der Schnur Story  ).


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo




			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @cerfat: Wie Du nimmst jetzt Nähgarn? Kannste dann nicht für Hasi mal ein Santa-Claus Kostüm in XXS nähen ? Er kann dann mit ner Bimmel an der Rute richtig auf den Sack kloppen (aber nicht meinen)?



muhaaamuhhaahhuhhaa, der war echt gut!:m Ich stelle mir das gerade bildlich vor wie Cerfat liebevoll rote Seidenstückchen zusammennäht und dann anschließend das Gebilde dem Hasi überstülpt der dann mit einem Aalglöckchen an der...ähm...Rute durch die Gegend hüpft|supergri|supergri|supergri

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
ich habe mir gestern die Cherrywood Feeder in 4,50 bei Ebay gekauft. Preis: 69€ plus 8€ Versandkosten.

@Cerfat: cool dass du jetz Fotos machen kannst!

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Achja zum Thema Cherrywood,
es soll lt. Bode jetzt die neue Version rauskommen. Haben sich echt was geiles einfallen lassen für. Na neugierig????
Ok dann setzt euch mal hin. Rute bleibt gleich, Preis wird angehoben. Und begeistert


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo MG,



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dann setzt euch mal hin. Rute bleibt gleich, Preis wird angehoben. Und begeistert


Ist ja der Hammer!!!!
Gut das ich jetzt zugeschlagen habe!
Jedenfalls zeigte der Preis wohl schon seit einiger Zeit eine Tendenz nach oben! Ich habe alle möglichen Beiträge hier im Board und auch woanders durchsucht, und dabei ist mir das aufgefallen.
Die Rute entwickelt sich scheinbar zum Klassiker und das Feedern wird immer beliebter.

Gruß
David


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
> ich habe mir gestern die Cherrywood Feeder in 4,50 bei Ebay gekauft. Preis: 69€ plus 8€ Versandkosten.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> David


 
bei wem haste die gekauft?
Wie is der E-Bay Name zufällig Angler505?
der is auch hier Board


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Stipper, 

genau bei dem (Angler505) habe ich die Rute ersteigert.
Habe auch schon Beiträge von ihm hier im Board gelesen, auf der Recherche nach Feederruten.

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

MG alleine Zuhaus oder Wer führt denn den Hund zum Knödeln?

   Schneeregen, 1Grad und ganz anständiger Wind. Nicht gerade das angenehmste Angelwetter, doch der Glaube an ein paar Barben gab Mut. Außerdem mussten ja die neuen Baitrunner ausprobiert werden, welche um es vorweg zu nehmen genau das sind was ich gesucht habe.
   Da ich endlich auch mal in einen neuen 2,5m-Schirm investiert hatte, war es wirklich auszuhalten. Werde diesen ab jetzt immer einsetzen wenn Kälte und Wind ins Spiel kommen.

   Ist irgendwie auch ein klasse Gefühl wenn man wirklich ganz alleine draußen sitzt und kein Mensch auf dem sonst stark frequentierten Weg zu sehen ist. Andererseits ist man ja als Angler durchaus tierfreundlich gestimmt und macht sich Sorgen um die armen Hunde, welche den heutigen Tag komplett ohne Toilettengang verbringen müssen. Stelle mir in diesem Bezug eine prallgefüllte Teewurst oder Hasi vor . Doch nicht ablenken lassen, sondern vom Fischen schreiben.
   Ruten lagen draußen und mein Blick pendelte zirka 40 Minuten zwischen den neuen Rollen hin und her, bis ich auf ein Ausschlagen der Rutenspitze aufmerksam wurde. Nach relativ schwacher Gegenwehr kam eine 64er Barbe mit 2950g zum Vorschein. Für diese Gesamtlänge schon ein sehr wohlgenährter Fisch.
   Da ich jetzt eigentlich schon die für mich gesteckte Marke  erreicht hatte war ich schon sehr zufrieden, letztendlich ist das Wasser ja in kurzer Zeit um 3 Grad auf 9 Celsius gesunken. So vergingen 2 Stunden ohne weitere Aktion bis ich einen Biss bekam, welcher von einer 62er Barbe herrührte. Diese hatte scheinbar gar nicht begriffen was los war, sodass ich auf einen Brassen tippte.
   Meine Angelzeit von 3 Stunden neigte sich dem Ende zu und während ich einpackte bekam ich noch einen dritten Biss, welcher aber leider nach kurzem Kontakt ausschlitzte. Die Megabeissphasen des Herbstes sind wohl jetzt erst einmal Geschichte, dennoch ist es immer noch möglich Barben in der harten Strömung im flachen Wasser zu fangen. Werde bei der nächsten Session mal einen Randbereich (ähnlich Buhne) befischen um zu sehen was dort geht. Denke aber die Barben sind noch vollzählig in der Strömung, nur halt einfach nicht mehr so aktiv wie im Herbst.


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Außer MG 
http://img289.*ih.us/img289/2537/quickshot209nb.jpg
scheint hier wohl keiner mehr rauszugehen(mich eingeschlossen), selbst von Hasi nimmt man hier nichts mehr war(dachte der wäre mehr wie orkanerprobt). Bei uns hat sich das Wetter etwas erbarmt, morgen/übermorgen werde ich es mal wieder versuchen. Denn wenn man bei den Engländern vorbeischaut, die fangen selbst im Winter die dicksten Brocken, da müssen wir doch wenigstens etwas mithalten. Oder ?

Hoffentlich gibt das keine Dresche ?


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Noch was, in vielen englischen Brettern hab ich gelesen das die Leut mehr denn je zufrieden sind mit dieser Rolle zum Barben-fischen.

Okuma Interceptor baitfeeder 40

http://img323.*ih.us/img323/9826/quickshot195oi.jpg

Eure Meinung dazu ?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sach mal ist das auf dem Bild nicht Hasi mit Ersatzgaspatronen für die Rettungsweste? . Was willste uns denn mit dem Bild sagen?????

Sage nix mehr zu Rollen, welche ich nicht selber mal gefischt habe. Meine Story ist ja bekannt


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal ist das auf dem Bild nicht Hasi mit Ersatzgaspatronen für die Rettungsweste? . Was willste uns denn mit dem Bild sagen?????



Alle Phantasie verloren ?

http://img459.*ih.us/img459/9314/quickshot221ih.jpg


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@barbus: Sorry, war die letzten Tage nicht on, da mir eine blöde Hausarbeit gerade mächtig die Laune vermiest... 

Wollte eigentlich noch mal los. Wenn du nach Kleve willst, komme ich gerne vorbei!!! Wann würds dir passen/ bzw. wann bist du da?

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat: wäre besser du gehst mal raus und schreibst was gelaufen ist als uns fotosvon deiner jugend zu posten


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

also jetzt kommen scho 3 Leuts das wird eng also nehmt relativ schwere Körbe da die nich viel Rollen dürfen der Platz is wenn überhaupt 20m breit


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ok, kein problem sigi kann mit 350g fischen und sich woanders hinhocken . falls es zu eng wird können wir auch vorher mal paar meter abgehen und uns aufteilen


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

da is nix mit abgehen das is der einzige Platz an dem man Bisse bekommt auf ca. 150m

achso damit das schonma klar is ich bekomme den Endplatz aber nur weil ich immer da fische


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Polo,



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> @barbus: Sorry, war die letzten Tage nicht on, da mir eine blöde Hausarbeit gerade mächtig die Laune vermiest...



ja, das kenne ich!!! Geht mir in letzter Zeit auch so mit den Hausarbeiten.



> Wollte eigentlich noch mal los. Wenn du nach Kleve willst, komme ich gerne vorbei!!! Wann würds dir passen/ bzw. wann bist du da?



ich werde wohl erst kurz vor Weihnachten wieder runter fahren, dann melde ich mich per PN.
Sollte ich doch vorher wieder mal runter fahren, sage ich natürlich auch bescheid.
Bis dann.

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stipper: aha noch ein endplatzfanatiker . nach den worldbarbelfishingrules müsste die platzvergabe zwar ausgelost werden, aber wenn die an der model nicht gelten ok  wird in dem zuge auch gleich der novemberkönig ausgefischt oder ist das bei euch nicht so üblich|kopfkrat :q. falls nicht bleiebt der oktoberking einfach weiter der chef #h

wetter wird am woende übrigens sehr eigenartig. freitag noch sehr kalt bis max 1grad und samstag dann 6grad. bleibt zu hoffen das dies nicht zu viel einfluss hat. eine stabilere wetterlage ist ja meist besser. da wir aber ja nur dieses wetter haben wir des dennoch gehen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin Ihr Barbenangler, guckt mal *hier*, wollt Ihr nicht mitmachen???


----------



## Laksos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Barbara9904 hat in 2006 wohl ernsthafteres vor ...!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@thomas: wundert mich das du bereit bist einen topic dafür aufzumachen. sagtest du nicht es würde den rahmen sprengen was für barben aufzuziehen? andererseits finde ich es dennoch ne gute idee, wenngleich eine meterbarbe fast ein ding des unmöglichen darstellt. wer die fängt ist gott für mich


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> wer die fängt ist gott für mich


 
Muß ich dir dazu noch was sagen???? Kannst bald "Gott" zu mir sagen. Ich traue mich schon garnicht mehr an den Rhein. Zu viel Erfolg!!:g


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mensch Hasi wer hat dir denn  die Medikamente verschrieben? Kann ich da auch ein paar von haben?
Bist du Samstag auch dabei? ich hätte  gerne noch paar Mitbewerber um  die Novemberkrone


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also ich bin auch sehr gespannt ob was läuft und freue mich auf die Abwechslung. Habe Stripper aber schon gesagt das es kein Problem sein wird wenn dem nicht so ist. Das Leben ist halt kein Wunschkonzert und wenn ich den Endplatz bekomme sieht es für euch eh schlecht aus (ich hab nicht mit dem Endplatz angefangen . 
P.S.: Müssen den Burschen dann aber auch mal zu uns einladen, denke er macht sich viel Mühe mit uns


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Hasi wer hat dir denn die Medikamente verschrieben? Kann ich da auch ein paar von haben?
> Bist du Samstag auch dabei? ich hätte gerne noch paar Mitbewerber um die Novemberkrone


waaahh @sigi noch oh mann da muss ich ja am Freitag blau machn:q ne ich hab frei. Elternsprechtag:c |rolleyes 
also werd ich dann mal 1-2m mehr Platz|kopfkrat ich hoffe das reicht dann ansonsten können wir auf die andere Seite fahren(werden aber selten Barben gefangen bis auf 2 Plätze an die wir passen dürften) oder ca. 2km Flussabwärts fahrn da is nen Platz an dem wir früher immer Vereinsfischen hatten(hab noch nix von Barbenfängen gehört aber dafür große Döbel und Karpfen wurde dan oft gefangen)
Das einladen alleine bring mir nich viel mein Vadder hängt mich auf wenn ich dem sach der der mit mir um 7Uhr los nach Mainz fahren muss|rolleyes


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kommste halt mitm zug. bekommst dann die ausrüstung von mir oder am besten hasi, der packt eh immer chon4 stunden früher ein (wenn 3 std gefischt wird


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

loool ich würd sogar freiwillig mit den ABU's fischen.
Also dann wär das frühste das ich am HBF sein kann um 7:38Uhr+10min STandardverspätung auf die entfernung macht ca. 7:50Uhr leider kann ich nich gucken wat dat kostet


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Stipper

du sagtest was von schweren körben, daß  bedeutet bei uns  140-200g. An der Mosel dürfte schwer ja eineandere bedeutung haben, was brauchen wir für gewichte?


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

omg ich würd sagen von 40-100g aber ich fische meist unter 40g da ich sowieso meist den Endplatz hab. Deshalb will ich den auch weil ich immer mit leichten Körben fische. Ich kann einfahc mit den leichten Körben besser fischen als mit nem 100g Zinken.
Wenn wir erhöhten Wasserstand ham dann reichen 200g nich


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stripper: welche abus? fische doch immer nur shimano 

das mit dem gegentermin besprechen wir dann am samstag.
ich hab sigi gerade gefragt wie wir das mit dem sprit machen. eigentlich wird bei uns nämlich kein alk während des fischens getrunken, da wir aber deine sitten annehmen müssen und keinen eigenen saufcounter besitzen wird glühwein amstart sein. haut uns dann dein vater die cherrywood aufn kopp oder geht da was? wenn du eher auf internationale getränke stehst musste das jetzt melden


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Polo,
> 
> 
> 
> ja, das kenne ich!!! Geht mir in letzter Zeit auch so mit den Hausarbeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ich werde wohl erst kurz vor Weihnachten wieder runter fahren, dann melde ich mich per PN.
> Sollte ich doch vorher wieder mal runter fahren, sage ich natürlich auch bescheid.
> Bis dann.
> 
> Gruß
> David



So machen mir´s! Wenn nichts vor Weihnachten geht, dann eben danach!


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Endlich war heut mal wieder schönes Wetter, traumhaft, wenn nicht Dezember auf dem Kalender stehen würde, man würde es nicht glauben. Zum wieder eingewöhnen war ich heut denn auch mal wieder los. Wenn es so bleibt morgen, dann werde ich es morgen mal hinter dem Brückenpfeiler versuchen, zu 70% müßte doch da was drin sein. 


http://img163.*ih.us/img163/5986/mosel1021grenvernderung0rg.jpg

http://img428.*ih.us/img428/8879/mosel1023grenvernderung0fk.jpg

Ach ja, die heutigen Massenfänge. Da machen wir es wie in der Bibel geschrieben steht. Wir legen ein Tuch des Schweigens darüber.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie warste jetzt draussen? dachte erst morgen? keinen biss?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sieht echt total klasse aus bei euch. Würde auf alle Fälle mal eine in die Nähe der roten Boje feuern. Scheint ja nicht so weit zu sein


----------



## planlos13

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi 

hab schon seit längeren n auge auf die mosel geworfen, wo fahrt ihr denn genau hin und was kostet da die gewässerkarte?|kopfkrat


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @stripper: welche abus? fische doch immer nur shimano
> 
> das mit dem gegentermin besprechen wir dann am samstag.
> ich hab sigi gerade gefragt wie wir das mit dem sprit machen. eigentlich wird bei uns nämlich kein alk während des fischens getrunken, da wir aber deine sitten annehmen müssen und keinen eigenen saufcounter besitzen wird glühwein amstart sein. haut uns dann dein vater die cherrywood aufn kopp oder geht da was? wenn du eher auf internationale getränke stehst musste das jetzt melden


 
Glühwein passt scho mein Vadda sacht da nix außerdem is die Mosel ja die Weinregion schlechthin. was meint ihr jetz mit international? Vodka etc. neeee danke allein die frage schon#d 
Aber was warmes zu trinken wird nötig sein habn im moment etwa 0 Grad und bedeckten Himmel aber das ich schon seit 1-2 Tagen so also relativ konstant.
Achso mein Vadder darf ohne meine Einverständiss nur wenige bis garkeine Rute anfassen.
Achso Massenfänge wird es warscheinlich nich geben aber dafür halt größere wenn was geht dann auf große


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Stipper und Co: Wünsche euch viel Erolg und Spaß am Weekend... Aber nur unter der Prämisse, dass ich coole Fotos zu sehen kriege|wavey:


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht echt total klasse aus bei euch.



Das war aber auch nur gestern. Heute genau das Gegenteil. Um gut 10.00 Uhr bin ich los, überall noch Raureif und n guter Wind. Ein Plätzchen, windgeschützt in den Büschen gesucht, ging soweit. Denn aber fängt das an zu regnen, nein, an zu schütten wie seit langen nicht mehr. Kein Schirm dabei, ruckzuck eingepackt und unter die nächste Brücke geflüchtet bis es etwas nachlies. Mittlerweile war ich allerdings auch schon dreiviertel pitchenass. Wenn man in 2-3 Stunden keinen Biss hat, wo im Sommer die Burschen sich die Hand geben, macht irgendwie keinen Spaß für die wenigen Stunden. 
Wo sind die nur alle im Winter ?


http://img510.*ih.us/img510/5971/mosel1025grenvernderung5ld.jpg


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@stipper: habe heute nen porobelauf mit dem kocher durchgezogen und für gut befunden. suppen usw. habe ich auch mal eingepackt. haben schon bei wirklich schlechtem wetter gefischt, dagegen ist es jetzt direkt angenehm . wir versuchen einfach noch trüber als das wetter zu sein (da kommt wieder der glühwein ins spiel). und wenn wir den ganzen tag keinen biss bekommen und dann sigi doch nen run bekommt geht der fisch eh wie üblich verloren, auch dann gibts wieder ne runde glühwein (natürlich auch für deinen vater ). 

@dc: coole fotos machen wir denke ich, nur ob die mit fisch sind ist die frage?

@cerfat: was gehste denn bei so nem wetter auch ohne schirm raus????? haste hasi wenigstens nen gruss ausgerichtet? . würde glaube ich sehr leichtes gepäck mitnehmen und jede stunde woanders fischen bis ich sie gefunden habe. warste an den pfeilern?


@moselcrew: habe gerade noch ein paar geheimvorfächer gebunden. bitte nicht rumjammern wenn es nur mit denen läuft . wie breit ist die mosel eigentlich dort ungefähr und wie weit draussen wird normalerweise gefischt?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: wenn Du nicht wieder wie letztes Mal meine Madentüte über Nacht zu Deinen alten Socken legst, wird's schon klappen .... 

Habe übrigens nen ganz leichten Korb von nur 5 gr., die Endscheidung um den Endplatz ist also offen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ach als mit dem endplatz. ich nehm den halt und dann ist ruhe


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

da es ne Außenkurve is, is die Mosel da ca. 130-140 Meter breit rein geschätzt! Ich hab es zumindestens nich geschafft rüber zu werfen weil die Schnur alle war un es waren 100m druff udn ich war relativ weit entfernt.
Ich angle da ca. auf 25-30m da dort mehrer Baggerlöcher villeicht sind es auch Bombentrichter man weiß ja nie sin und man fängt da eingentlich relativ gut. Allerdings haben wir auch auf ca. 50m schon Barben gefangen welche eigentlich Alle werden sollten wir ham schon gedacht Aal des lebens denkste war ne 65er Barbe(sonen Knirps:q lool ne so extrem is es uch nich)


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab es zumindestens nich geschafft rüber zu werfen weil die Schnur alle war un es waren 100m druff udn ich war relativ weit entfernt.


 
Ja sicher!|kopfkrat  100m sind 100 mal 1 Meter... 

Gruß
David


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Was soll man da  sagen, wir  sind zurück. Nach der verzögerten Kartenausgabe und Politik-Pauke konnten wir endlich an die Mosel zu unserem Angelplatz fahren. Da dieser aber für 4  Leute  zu eng war, und MG unbedingt  den Endplatz  wollte, wurde er auch dort hin verwiesen. Es haldelte sich um ein wenig atraktives Plätzchen weit abseits von uns in den Hecken.
Der Glühwein war sehr lecker, aber leider schon um 12  Uhr alle.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bleibt nur noch hinzuzufügen das es ne coole Sitzung war und wie ich bereits vermutete nix lief. Hauptsache hatten gutes Wetter und viel Spass. Irgendwie habe ich mich aber mit dem Glühwein etwas übernommen, sodass mir es über mittag etwas übel war . Hatte dann auch nicht mehr die Energie (die Jungs glaub ich auch net) an nen ganz anderen Platz zu fahren. 
Denke der Platz ist zu schlammig bzw. vielleicht ist die Mosel ja so. Rhein ist anders und wenigstens kein stehendes Gewässer, welches ein Fluss sein will


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie,  du warst energielos? Das mit dem Stolpern  hat doch auch noch ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gut das wir sonst keinen Alk mitnehmen. 

 Übrigens gibt es auch eine *traurige Nachricht:c*. Habe gestern einen Antrag von einem gewissen Herrn Ickhabkeinezeitickmussarbeitenhasi gemailt bekommen. Leider möchte er wegen psychischem Druck in der Gruppe mit dem Barbenfischen aufhören. Wollte es zuerst direkt ablehnen, muss als Mobbingbeauftragter unseres Bezirks und wegen meiner persönlichen Fürsorgepflicht was Hasi und andere Wildtiere betrifft jedoch dem Antrag stattgeben. Natürlich tut es weh wenn solch ein Kamerad aus unserer Mitte gerissen wird und es wird sicher ein Glied in der Kette fehlen (wenn auch das Schwächste). Natürlich mache ich mir Vorwürfe ob ich ihn vor den Anderen nicht genug in Schutz genommen habe, doch das Leben muss ja irgendwie weitergehen. Vielleicht fühlt sich an dieser Stelle einer berufen in die (zugegebenermassen) sehr kleinen Schuhe von Hasi zu schlüpfen und seine Nachfolge anzutreten. Wenn Du:


dich so verhälst wie ich nach den ca. 6 Tassen Glühwein ohne was getrunken zu haben   
gerne Rutenteile mit auswirfst   
Halskrausen aus Rettungswesten (der Dorsch pfeifft aber lange) magst   
4 Std angeln gehst und 2 Std davon fischst   
das Rodpod benutzt um die Ruten flach draufzulegen   
zu faul bist um aufzustehen und lieber distanzfotos schiesst   
dein auto kaputt geht, obwohl erst 360TKM
 dann bitte eine PM an mich. 

@Sigi&Fish: Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg: Wo nimmst du eigentlich immer deine geilen Einfälle her? Oder ist Hasi wirklich so schlimm...?

Zum Glühwein: Mosel ist halt gefährlich - ich habe im Herbst ganz böse Erfahrungen mit einem 5l Kanister Federweißer gemacht...#d
Naja, mein Opa sagt immer, dass er in der Wehrmacht neben dem Schiessen nur eins gelernt hat: "Bier nach Wein- das lass sein"

Mit diesen warmen Worten wünsche ich euch ein beschaulichen Samstag Abend

Damit ich nicht zu 100% offtopic bleibe: Nächstes Weekend ist ein Ansitz auf Winterbarben am Niederrhein geplant!


----------



## Profi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bin auch auf dem Barbentrip in den letzten Wochen.
Heute war recht erfolgreich am Neckar (Schleuse Karlstor in Heidelberg). Wir konnten zu zweit 11 barben zwischen 55 und 63cm erwischen und als "Krönung" eine 56er Nase.

Gefischt hab ich mit Festbleimontage und 8mm Boilies.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dc: was heisst hier geile einfälle, das sind die geschichten welche das leben schreibt 
@profi: das ist wahrlich ne gute strecke. fischt ihr ne kette aus den 8ern?


habe mir nochmal gedanken um die mosel gemacht. denke der grösste fehler war der untergrund. wenn ich das blei rausgefeuert habe ist es relativ soft gelandet und hat dann wie festgehangen und lies sich kaum ziehen. ein sicheres anzeichen für schlamm. dachte das gäbe es in der fahrrinne nicht, doch die hohe wassertiefe und geringe strömung lässt dies wohl zu. haben hier einen altarm der genauso tickt und und freund nur dann dort fängt, wenn er ein kleines Plateu befischt. 5m weiter rechts zu werfen bedeuted keinen fisch mehr zu fangen. 
um sowas zu finden sind weitreichende lotaktionen notwendig (spinnrute für grosse shads, geflochtene und dickes blei . denke darüber käme man bei stripper doch noch zu fisch.


----------



## Profi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Gonsenheim

Ne, ich fisch sie einzeln. Das Vorfach ist länger als beim Karpfenfischen (40-50cm), das gab bessere Resultate.
8mm Boilies am 6er Haken mit ganz kurzem Haar war das Erfolgsrezept in der reißenden Strömung. Es wundert mich eh, dass die Barben derzeit noch in den flachen Geröllstrecken des Wehrschusses stehn, und das bei 1m Wassertiefe und sehr klarem Wasser.

Noch was zu den Boilies. Wir fischen meist Vanille oder Scopex, teils auch auf Fischmehlbasis, ohne dass es große Unterschiede gibt.
Ansonsten sind aber Maden mein Köder.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das wir sonst keinen Alk mitnehmen.
> 
> Übrigens gibt es auch eine *traurige Nachricht:c*. Habe gestern einen Antrag von einem gewissen Herrn Ickhabkeinezeitickmussarbeitenhasi gemailt bekommen. Leider möchte er wegen psychischem Druck in der Gruppe mit dem Barbenfischen aufhören. Wollte es zuerst direkt ablehnen, muss als Mobbingbeauftragter unseres Bezirks und wegen meiner persönlichen Fürsorgepflicht was Hasi und andere Wildtiere betrifft jedoch dem Antrag stattgeben. Natürlich tut es weh wenn solch ein Kamerad aus unserer Mitte gerissen wird und es wird sicher ein Glied in der Kette fehlen (wenn auch das Schwächste). Natürlich mache ich mir Vorwürfe ob ich ihn vor den Anderen nicht genug in Schutz genommen habe, doch das Leben muss ja irgendwie weitergehen. Vielleicht fühlt sich an dieser Stelle einer berufen in die (zugegebenermassen) sehr kleinen Schuhe von Hasi zu schlüpfen und seine Nachfolge anzutreten. Wenn Du:
> 
> dich so verhälst wie ich nach den ca. 6 Tassen Glühwein ohne was getrunken zu haben
> gerne Rutenteile mit auswirfst
> Halskrausen aus Rettungswesten (der Dorsch pfeifft aber lange) magst
> 4 Std angeln gehst und 2 Std davon fischst
> das Rodpod benutzt um die Ruten flach draufzulegen
> zu faul bist um aufzustehen und lieber distanzfotos schiesst
> dein auto kaputt geht, obwohl erst 360TKM
> dann bitte eine PM an mich.
> 
> @Sigi&Fish: Hab ich was vergessen?


 
Du scheinst immer noch voll zu sein! Aber ich nehme das Angebot gern an. Manchmal gibt es eben Tage wo man mal was für andere tun muß und ich glaube dass ich an deine perfeckte Art nicht ran komme.  Bist eben der Rheinspezi schlecht hin. Warscheinlich jetzt auch noch der Mosel. 

Viel Spass noch!!!!


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tja, den Mosel-Berichten von sigi & mg ist eigentlich nicht viel hinzu zufügen ... es ist einfach nix passiert! Das neue Navi-Handy von mg hat sich übrigens bewährt - wir hätten vielleicht lieber dem vorgeschlagenen Weg folgen sollen und uns wäre das ganze Elend erspart geblieben  . 

Dank dem mit Bio-Diesel betanktem Benzinkocher von mg konnten wir uns dann in den Beisspausen mit reichlich Glühwein & Dosensuppen die Zeit vertreiben |bla: 






Das Bild zeigt schon die Endphase der Glühweinkiste - zu erkennen an dem entspannten Gesichtsausdruck von mg & sigi  

Wir werden das ganze dann vielleicht nächstes Jahr im Sommer erneut angehen - ohne Glühwein!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hasi ich hab nur Spass gemacht . Komm doch am So wieder mit .

Nachtrag: Sieht dünn aus, er meinte grad es wäre von der Arbeit her nix mehr drinne und ausserdem geht Januar&Februar auch noch was mit Barbe. Können dann halt die Dezemberkrone nicht ausfischen und bleibt beim jetzigen Besitzer


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Übrigens sind meien Zähne immer noch blau. Was war bloß unter das Zeug druntergemischt?

PS: Jetzt fällt mir plötzlich auf das Christians Haare auch etwas blau angelaufen sind. Zufall?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da wird wohl beim Auswerfen von sigi's Drahtmülleimern ein bisschen was in Deinen Glühweinpott gebröselt sein .... 







Das Zeugs in sigi's Kinderbadewanne hat aber ausser Haarausfall und blauen Zähnen keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen |bla:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hähä, die körbe sind aber auch echt der hammer. hörte aber mal von jemand das wären so ne art pva-futterkörbe, bei welchen sich der draht im wasser auflöst und dann nur das blei zurückkommt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> @Gonsenheim
> 
> Ne, ich fisch sie einzeln. Das Vorfach ist länger als beim Karpfenfischen (40-50cm), das gab bessere Resultate.
> 8mm Boilies am 6er Haken mit ganz kurzem Haar war das Erfolgsrezept in der reißenden Strömung. Es wundert mich eh, dass die Barben derzeit noch in den flachen Geröllstrecken des Wehrschusses stehn, und das bei 1m Wassertiefe und sehr klarem Wasser.
> 
> Noch was zu den Boilies. Wir fischen meist Vanille oder Scopex, teils auch auf Fischmehlbasis, ohne dass es große Unterschiede gibt.
> Ansonsten sind aber Maden mein Köder.



Wundert mich eigentlich nicht, da es bei uns auch die Sommerstellen sind, welche Fisch bringen. Scopex hab ich mir auch machen lassen, allerdings 14er. Werde allerdings die gewohnten vorfachlängen fischen, sehe aber da keine probleme mit.
seht ihr die barben im fluss stehen oder sogar beissen? foto von diesen wäre mal interessant


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Stimmt! So genannte Einweg-Körbchen ...


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ach so, und ich dachte schon das Körbchen hätte sich vom Blei gelöst?
Muß aber wohl doch aus PVA sein


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/2420/quickshot131qd.jpg

Also Jungs, ich find das doch recht anständig von euch das ihr den armen hungrigen Vögel im Winter auch was anbietet. Hätte ich nicht von euch gedacht, aber so kann man sich halt irren.
So sind die naturverbundenen Burschen halt, rauhe Schale, weiche Seele.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@cerfat:ja sigi ist halt gut zu vögeln.|bla: 

bin schon ziemlich heiss auf das nächste fischen, da ja spätestens dann das neue rig getestet werden soll. dummerweise scheint der rhein wie verrückt zu steigen. sind zwar momentan nur 2m bei mainz, doch bei maxau ist +70. zu viel zu schnell . haben soweit ich mich erinnere noch nie gut bei sowas abgezogen und der strom wird wohl jetzt wesentlich stärker. naja werden das beste daraus machen . wer ist denn am woende am start? weiss bei mir noch keinen tag?

übrigens sind heute haufenweise dvds aus england eingetroffen und ich muss sagen, dass die engländer echt geile flüsse haben z.B. den severn. in dem film hatten sie aber auch keine monster gefangen, aber wir wissen ja was da manchmal für hämmer gefangen werden. aber 1000x cooler ist der bericht über das jack fischen vor mexico. da mutiert ne barbe vonwegen kampfkraft zu nem rotauge


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am Wochenende geht bei mir nur der Samstag. Macht aber wohl nur Sinn, wenn die Suppe einigermassen konstant bleibt - in Rheinfelden & Maxau fällt der Pegel schon wieder leicht, also mal abwarten ...


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sonntag kann ich auf jeden Fall, Samstag muss ich  noch sehen. Sollte die Suppe zu  rasant steigen, geh ich mal wieder  auf Zander, das macht dann mehr  Sinn.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: Zander macht nie mehr Sinn . Es sei denn Du fährst nach Holland.

Übrigens hat ein Kollege übers Web nen Trolley bei nem grösseren Händler bestellt und wollte ihn jetzt abholen. Leider nur Versand. Kennen wir doch irgendwoher


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

waren gestern draussen und haben echt besch. gefangen bzw. nicht gefangen. sigi eine verloren, fish eine 57er und ich nicht mal nen biss. naja wenigstens war das wetter gut. vielleicht hab ich jetzt auch die noffenbacher-pest, da ich jetzt schon 2mal keinen biss hatte . hab ich mir an der mosel geholt. 
wie dem auch sei, es geht jetzt erst mal wieder an den winterplatz.

übrigens ist das sehr wichtige eimerthema so klasse, dass ich mir jetzt noch den bauch halte


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

eimerthema ???


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hättet Ihr 'nen gescheiten Eimer, dann würde Ihr auch Fische fangen! Ich weiss schon warum ich so 'n Ding von Sensas habe ...:q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

lies mal das thema sehr wichtig . übrigens hab ich heute nochmal nen spaziergang riskiert und neue stellen gesehen . nix fangen können wir da sicher auch


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

An  einer "neuen" Stelle war ich  heute  auch. Bei den angenehmen Temperaturen heute hab ich es allerdings nach 2  Std. gut sein lassen. Ach so, nix fangen ging da  auch. Bei dem  Wasserstand war dort leider fast keine Strömung.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

meine sind im hauptstrom, denke gestern war vielleicht nur ein shit-tag. fische waren ja da, beisszeiten sind halt bei -graden nicht mehr so üppig


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ist ja hier recht still geworden um die barben. kaum steht weihnachten vor der tüt hat kein mensch mehr zeit fürs fischen oder was ? 

dann liegt es wohl an sigi und mir am sonntag endlich mal wieder welche zu landen. möchte mich zwar nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen da das wetter sehr viel schlechter wird, aber die winterstelle wird es schon richten .

war denn sonst echt keiner draussen?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am Sonntag wird's definitiv bei mir nix .... Du wirst dann aber endlich mal Gelegenheit haben, Deinen neuen Schirm ausgiebig zu testen |supergri


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

echt geiler Wind draussen,  morgen wird´s  bestimmt schön mollig. Wir werden aber trotzdem angreifen, und sicherlich auch was fangen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kalt wars nicht und gefangen wurde auch mal wieder. sigi und ich jeweils eine. keine monster, aber wenigstens keinen offenbacher. glaube viel weniger hätten wir im hauptstrom auch nicht gehabt. naja nächster test ist schon festgelegt. dann ne hafeneinfahrt.


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wollt nur mal hier melden: Habe am Samstag beim Gufinieren in der Saale eine schöne 73er Barbe gehakt und da foul hooked, released!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin, Ihr Barbenfänger)

Nu gehts langsam vorwärts mit der geplanten AB - Großbarbenjagd.

Wer also Lust zum mitmachen hat:
Guckst Du hier
und
hier!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt nur mal hier melden: Habe am Samstag beim Gufinieren in der Saale eine schöne 73er Barbe gehakt und da foul hooked, released!



Wow das ist ne richtig Gute . In welchem Gewässerbereich haste denn gefischt (denke mal eher ruhig vonwegen Shadfischen). Gewogen haste sie nicht zufällig?


----------



## Veit

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Dorschi: Petri Heil! Da gings dir ja mit der Barbe nicht anders wie mit meinem Wels vom Freitag.
@ MainzGosenheim: Ich bin zwar nicht Dorschi, kann dir allerdings sagen, dass er an einer Stelle mit recht starker Strömung war. Vor zwei Wochen hat Boardi Murphy88 dort bereits eine 75er Barbe erwischt hat, die aber auch von außen gehakt war. Hatte dort auch schon zwei Mal nach vermeintlichen Bissen Schnuppen am Haken. Ist kurios, aber scheinbar stehen dort Barben und eventuell auch andere Friedfische jetzt im Winter mitten in der recht starken Hauptstömung der Saale.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

aha. wie breit ist die saale dort und wie stark ist die strömung denn (wie im Rheinhaupstrom)?


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Saale ist dort etwa 30 m breit und es ist das Ende einer Außenkurve.
Ich denke, daß dort unterwasser eine Strömungskante verläuft, an der die Barben stehen! Bin im nächsten Frühjahr sichér mal mit der Feeder am Ort.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG. und andere

Hast du vielleicht en tipp für Pellets für mich?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dorschi: schade das es bei uns keine so kleinen bereiche gibt (obwohl einer fällt mir doch grad ein). erinnert mich an die dvds aus england, da fischen die (allerdings in noch kleineren flüssen) auf sicht, eine äußerst spannende geschichte 

@adi: ehrlich gesagt haben die peleets mich noch nicht ganz überzeugt, allerdings hat fish neulich nen  guten brassen damit gehab. werden aber auch nicht konseque drangehängt. ich fische eher boilie und fange auch nix damit


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

mmmh, hier war mal en Karpfenangler, der hat mit bolie's richtig zwei Barben innerhalb von 30min gefangen eine 74cm und ne 70er....


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Mainzgosenheim Ich hab auch schon mal überlegt, mich mit einer Bolognese unterhalb eines unserer Wehre zu stellen.
Macht bestimmt Spaß


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

´Mal ganz ehrlich! hat einer von Euch schonmal eine Barbe gegessen?


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Dorschi,



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> ´Mal ganz ehrlich! hat einer von Euch schonmal eine Barbe gegessen?



Jo, ich. Seitdem setze ich alle Barben wieder zurück. :q
Ich würde zwar ansonsten auch viele Barben wieder zurücksetzen, aber ich esse gerne Fisch und angle auf Forellen und (andere) Raubfische auch zwecks Kochtopf.

Barben schmecken mir eben nicht.

Gruß
David


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meine Frau freut sich, wenn sie Barben zum Essen bekommt. Ihr schmeckt es gut.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ulschi

Wo genau fischst du im Rhein?


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @ulschi
> 
> Wo genau fischst du im Rhein?



Zwischen ca. Rhein-km 578 und 639.


----------



## petrikasus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Dorschi & Barbus barbus: Grillen, kochen und braten kann man vergessen. Geräuchert (nicht zu große Exemplare) sind sie gut, wenn man weiß wo die Gräten verlaufen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ulschi

Mit den Kilometerangaben weiss ich jetzt nicht so ganau...
Bei was für Städten??


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ungefähr zwischen Braubach und Remagen = gesamte Strecke. Bevorzugt zwischen Koblenz und Hammerstein.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dann sind wir uns bestimmt schon über'n weg gelaufen....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dorschi: würde gerne mal eine an meiner barschtwisterrute fangen. die rapfen gehen schon immer gut ab da sie nur 2-15 wg hat. vielleicht kann ich es nächstes jahr mal mit nem treibenden tropfenblei oder sowas versuchen. macht bestimmt superspass


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ihr seid mir Experten...|rolleyes

Barben schmecken auch gebraten- is halt ne Puhlerei mit die Gräten... Aber für einen Fischfeinschmecker kein Problem|supergri

Habe heute am Rhein eine untermaßige gehabt- nebenbei noch ca.6 Brassen. Alles auf Maden- Futter herb würzig. Und die Bisse (auch der Brassen) kamen hammerhart- wie im Sommer#c


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dc: na endlich mal einer der noch rausgeht. hast du in der harten strömung gefischt, oder eher in ner buhne oder ähnlichem.


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg: jaja, nur die Harten....

In einem Buhnenfeld. Habe allerdings zuerst (d.h.ca.2 Stunden) überworfen und an die Strömungskante zurück treiben lassen- sonst eigentlich das Beste- heute brachte es null Bisse. Dann habe ich es in der Buhne probiert- Habe vor nem halben Jahr da mal ein größeres Loch gefunden. Da standen dann die kl. Barbe und die Brassen- von größeren Barben allerdings fehlte jede Spur... Sonst patrouliieren die regelmäßig da...#c

Das Wasser ist aber auch schon extrem kalt. Ich habe mir beim Futtermischen fast die Hände abgefroren. Dank 2l Tee und Erbsensuppe sowie einer unterhaltsamen Bild- Zeitung ließ es sich aber aushalten

Das Problem hier am Niederrhein (und dass wird der andere David ja bestätigen) sind aber die riesigen Brassenschwärme- an denen vorbei zu angeln ist fast unmöglich und die putzen so viel Futter weg, dass die Barben oft nix finden- Meine Beobachtung ist aber, dass wenn das rege Beissen der Brassen plötzlich aufhört- oftmals die Barben nicht weit sind!

Dieses Jahr wars wohl das letzte Mal. Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen im Jan. und Febr. beim Zanderfischen mit Köfi auch immer eine Barbenrute auszulegen. Vielleicht wird der Ü75 Winterbarbentraum ja in ´06 wahr:l


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

aha. habe echt noch nie in ner buhne gefischt, vielleicht sollte ich mich mal die tage in eine begeben. wie tief ist denn bei euch tief?


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hmm, die Buhnen haben hier so ca. 2m (bei jetzigem Wasserstand). Das gefundene Loch dürfte mind. 3,50m haben-genau kann ich das nicht sagen, habe es beim Gufi Angeln entdeckt und gemerkt, dass der Gufi da lange braucht, bis er am Boden ist!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

mal die buhne doch mal auf und poste das pic. kenne bei buhnen nur tiefe stellen entlang der rückstrom buhne?


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mache ich, aber erst morgen- heute ist Weihnachtsstress....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wollte euch auf diesem Wege schon mal Frohe Weihnachten wünschen. Bin zwar nicht so der Schmusetyp, welcher da viel drauf gibt, dennoch bin ich heute wegen der Weihnachtszeit mit all ihrer Bedeutung etwas sentimental geworden.

Vielleicht liegt es an Altersmilde oder sowas, aber Fakt ist, dass ich im Angelladen stand um paar Haken zu kaufen und an meine Rhein Main Barben Gang denken musste. Die Jungs haben wegen Arbeit natürlich nicht viel Zeit und irgendwie habe ich ja na gewisse Fürsorgepflicht für die Buben und halt paar Haken mehr mitgenommen. Also bekommt jeder der Gang (muss ich betonen, sonst arm ) ein ganzes Päckchen Haken von mir geschenkt. Ach was red ich, nen 160g Futterkorb gibts noch dazu. Dieser muss aber gleich beim ersten Auswurf wegfliegen oder beim Einholen breissen, damit wir auch was zu lachen haben |bla:

Soll ein kleines Dankeschön für das Tragen meines Geräts auch an entlegenste Angelplätze gelten. 

War übrigens nicht leicht für mich, da die Freundin dabei war, welche schließlich weniger als ihr zu Weihnachten bekommt#h und wohl spekulierte das Angeln ne höhere Priorität hat als eine Beziehung|supergri.

Hier ein Bild des kleinen Einkaufs.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So kennt man dich ja gar nicht. Wenn ich  dran denke wie Gefühllos du über Hasi her gefallen bist,  nene.
Du hast  doch bestimmt schon die Schlaufe an dem Korb angesägt?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: hasi hat wegen überbelastung momentan schonzeit. aber der bonus gilt ja nicht ewig, er hängt wohl grad irgendwo in potsdam rum und kommt wohl erst die übernächste woche wieder mit zum fischen. was ist mit dir morgen mittag, sonntag und evtl. montag?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> spekulierte das Angeln ne höhere Priorität hat als eine Beziehung.



Genau meine rede...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Genau meine rede...


wart mal ab ob du noch fischst wenn die mädels am start sind. wirst mir in 2 jahren vermutlich den tackle verkaufen  

freundin ging aber oft mit, obwohl es selten geworden ist. hat ihr nur als schwarzanglerin spass gemacht (schein hat sie ja jetzt) und natürlich nur auf riesen-karpfen im see


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meine ist sonst auch oft mit gegangen, die hat auch mal Nachts en paar Brassen gedrillt hat aber trozdem keine lust mehr mit zu kommen, zu langweilig...


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MG

über die Feiertage wird´s nicht klappen, da stehen  zu viele  Familienbesuche  an.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

stichwort langeweile: war heute mal an ner hafenausfahrt da dort verschiedene strömungsmuster vorkommen. meien vermutung dort mit anderen weissfsichen kämpfen zu müssen waren unberechtigt. mit anderen worten geblankt . wie sagt man so schön: "wenigstens der Kaffee war gut."

Wenigstens war ch nicht alleine mit meiner Kunst, die anderen Kollegen fingen auch so gut 

natürlich wird morgen direkt wieder angegriffen um dann doch noch was zu erbeuten


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo liebe Barbenfreunde,

angesichts dessen das man hier die Quälerei und Folterei von Barben mit solchen Mordsinstrumenten geduldet hat und auch weiterhin duldet ist dieses mein leztes Posting hier.
Daher habe ich mich kurz entschlossen die "zweite" deutsche Site über Barben in Angriff zu nehmen die sich vorraussichtlich in größerem Umfang der Mosel widmen wird. Aktuell ist ein Fang einer 12 pfündigen Barbe in meinem Stauabschnitt. Nähere Informationen liegen leider noch nicht vor.

Vorraussichtlicher Start der Site, in etwa 4-6 Wochen.

Ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch wünsch ich dennoch allen

Cerfat


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Und wo ist dein Mosel-Stauabschnitt?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das ist jetzt ja fies, er wollte nix mehr schreiben und du stellst ne frage . 
so geh jetzt auch mal raus, schauen ob das mit dem blanken noch mal klappt


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jawohl ich kann es noch. war zwar keine lange session, aber habe es dennoch geschafft an einem der neuen plätze wieder nix zu fangen . so langsam gewöhne ich mich dran. 
highlight war als kurz vor futterende ein fisch auf der futterspur springt. da sieht man sich im geistigen auge schon drillen .

naja morgen gleich wieder testen, diesmal aber in eher tiefem wasser. irgendwann finde ich sie bzw. treffe mal wieder ne beissphase


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hat Dir denn der Weihnachtsmann schon wieder nix zum Spielen gebracht, dass Du die Weihnachtstage draussen verbringen musst .... Guck Dir lieber die DVD's an, dann wird's auch was ....|bla:


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hähä,  der Meister geht an X-Mas angeln  und  blankt.
Hat sich  wohl voll gelohnt. Bei mir wird  es wohl vor Freitag-Samstag nix werden. Wie wäre es am 31. mit einem Jahresabschlußangeln?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hähä. euch weicheier zeig ichs noch. morgen blank ich grad nochmal


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Cerfat

Was ich dich noch fragen wollte, warum "die ZWEITE deutsche site" über's Barben angeln?
Was ist den mit einer ERSTEN?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Cerfat
> 
> Was ich dich noch fragen wollte, warum "die ZWEITE deutsche site" über's Barben angeln?
> Was ist den mit einer ERSTEN?


 
Angeblich soll dieses Jahr noch eine Barbensite starten. Die Adresse war irgendwas mit Barben. Wer was genaueres weiss oder findet kann sich ja mal melden. Fish weiss da glaub ich was drüber|kopfkrat


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Echt?  dieses Jahr?  Gibts die Site noch  nicht oder was?  Los Fish, spann  uns nicht länger auf die Folter.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hmm, hab auch davon gehört. Da gibt's wohl so 'n paar Freaks, die da neue Site bringen wollen. Ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird weiss ich allerdings nicht, da der Vorturner noch sein Fernstudium in HTML und angewandter Vektorgrafik abschliessen muss .....:q 

Angeblich gibt's da aber schon 'ne Infoseite, musst mal googlen .... oder Hasi fragen |bla:


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hasi? Lebt der noch?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab die Tage mit meinem Schützling telefoniert und er meinte er ist noch auf Urlaub bei Potsdam. Er will da wohl Quappen fangen (haben immerhin eine Bartel) und gleich im Januar wieder angreifen. 
Von dieser ominösen Site hat er mir aber nix erzählt und bei Google gibts auch nix ausser was steinaltes von paar Kids?


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hmm, Ich weiss was, was ihr nicht wisst....|bla:


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Und was??


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja, was weißt du denn?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ne Barbenseite wäre doch echt cool


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ok,OK. Vielleicht kann ich ja mal was klarmachen und gegen abend nen Link auftreiben. 

Es besteht wohl schon die Möglichkeit sich für einen Newsletter einzutragen, dann wird gleich Bescheid gegeben falls es los geht.

Durfte die Site schon mal bestaunen und bin sehr angetan davon. Wer die liest, weiss ja schon fast alles


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da bin ich aber gespannt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So bald ist es soweit. Um 20.00Uhr werden wir die Site http://www.barbenfischen.de raushauen (falls es keine Komplikationen gibt, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist). 

Wir hoffen sie gefällt euch (Feedback erwünscht) und bietet brauchbare Infos um erfolgreicher auf Barben zu fischen.

Steht übrigens in keiner Konkurenz zum Anglerboard, da es sich um eine Infosite handelt (kein Forum). Wer weiss, vielleicht verweist Thomas ja sogar mal drauf .


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Heute Abend schon?!
Bin jetzt aber gespannt....


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

noch 1,5 Stunden !!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ach sagte ich heute?


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja ... es tut sich ja schon etwas ..... wow. Fast wie Weihnachten.


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

20.12 Uhr ...... noch nix .....


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Was ich auch mal wissen wollte, ist Hasi eigentlich richtig Witzig oder wird der von euch immer nur vera.....??


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

20.30 Uhr .... immer noch nix .....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

doch sie läuft. wieso geht die bei dir denn nicht? welchen browser haste?


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> doch sie läuft. wieso geht die bei dir denn nicht? welchen browser haste?



Ich habe Firefox. Ich erhalte nur die Startseite. Die Buttons sind nicht aktiv.


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jetzt funzt es. Wow. Klasse. Super. Weiter so.

Gratulation!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na also. Site war pünktlich um 20.00 Uhr oben.

 Dennoch haste mich ins Schwitzen gebracht. Obwohl ich fast nur Firefox benutze ist mir nie aufgefallen, dass er mit verschachtelten CSS-Ebenen nix anfangen kann . Habe jetzt schnell etwas umgestrickt, bin aber nicht glücklich damit. Werde vermutlich in Tabellen umwandeln müssen damit es klappt. Bleibt also ne Aufgabe .


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich auch mal wissen wollte, ist Hasi eigentlich richtig Witzig oder wird der von euch immer nur vera.....??


 
Hasi ist ein einziger Witz ....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: Aber ich bin froh wenn er wieder dabei ist. Ist mir über die Jahre (naja das Jahr) schon ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur www.barbenfischen.de *#6#6#6#6#6

Trifft voll meinen Geschmack!

Super gemacht. Das könnt Ihr mit Stolz feiern. Ich freue mich sehr.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Da kann ich ja im kommenden Jahr 2006 wohl viele Barben fangen.

Viele Petri Heils
Uli


----------



## Barbus barbus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

Glückwunsch auch von mir! Ist klasse geworden!
ABER: Es ist nicht die erste Seite zum Barbenfischen  ,zumindest diese hier war vorher da:

http://www.barbenfischen.de.vu/

Gruß
David


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barbus barbus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Glückwunsch auch von mir! Ist klasse geworden!
> ABER: Es ist nicht die erste Seite zum Barbenfischen  ,zumindest diese hier war vorher da:
> 
> http://www.barbenfischen.de.vu/
> 
> Gruß
> David



hi barbus,
über diese site bin ich auch mal gestolpert. ist schon ewig auf dem stand (keine inhalte) und ist deshalb für uns auch nicht der rede wert.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @fish: Aber ich bin froh wenn er wieder dabei ist. Ist mir über die Jahre (naja das Jahr) schon ans Herz gewachsen.


 
Na, bald issa ja wieder zurück vom Quappen-Angeln... wollt Ihr beide dann beim ersten gemeinsamen Angeln im Januar mal so ganz unter Euch sein? |bla:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nene da gehen wir schon alle zusammen, habe schließlich hunderte körbchen für euch. brauche kohle


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

übrigens ist es leuten mit besonders viel geschmack gestattet unser logo in die eigene signatur einzubauen. geht auf unsere und kopiert euch den link dann einfach raus .


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin!
Ich seh nen Zähler und und Text, sonst nix!


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

äh, ja mit dem IE scheint es zu funzen!
Aber warum nicht mit Firefox?


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bei mir geht es auch mit Firefox.#h


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo, jetzt bei mir auch, komischerst gehts nicht dann gehts !
Übrigens nicht schlecht die HP!
Etwas mehr zum Thema Anfüttern wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Etwas mehr zum Thema Anfüttern wäre nicht schlecht![/quote]

was vermisste denn da speziell?


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das weis ich doch nicht, ich bin noch kein Barbenspezialist!
Ich war heute an einer Stelle die nach Barben riecht, aber kein Zupfer!
Ich setz mal morgen oder so ein Bild von der Stelle rein!


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jungs, wie nicht anders erwartet ne tofte Seite #6 (siehe Gästbucheintrag)! Habe euch direkt mal auf meiner Page verlinkt- Da dort auch ein paar Barbenfotos sind, passt es ja wohl!|bla:


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So hier das Bild!
Nach Aussagen von mehrern Vereinsmitgliedern soll es in diesen Bereich Barben geben!
Ich habe auch schon ein Bild von einer Barbe gesehen die dort gefangen wurde!
Die Barbe hatte 85 cm!
Auf dem Bild sieht man recht am Wasser, das dort ein kleiner Fluß in die Ems fließt, es ist am Auslauf eine Stufe aus großen Steinen , danach fällt das Wasser tief ab!
Tief heist hier ca. 3,5 Meter.
Ich habe jetzt genau dorthin geworfen wo sich das Wasser beider Flüße verwirbelt.
Köder war einmal Tauwurm ( großer Aalhaken) und einmal ein Madenbündel( kleiner Aalhaken fein und sehr spitz).
War das jetzt richtig oder sollte ich wo anders hinwerfen?
Achso, es waren beides Durchlaufmontagen mit Futterkorb.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@arno: musst doch auch kein spezialist sein. hauptsache du weisst was dir nicht so klar ist (ich weiss vom bild das du eher bier als klaren trinkst . ja setzt doch mal ein bild rein. wenn momenatn nix beißt muss die stelle aber nicht schlecht sein, es ist im moment halt sehr schwierig.

achja vonwegen spezialist. hasi hat mir ne sms geschrieben er käme von ner party (mit den quappen war wohl nix). wer hat ihn jetzt wieder veräppelt und erzählt freitag auf samstag wäre neujahr?

heute gehen wir zu dritt mal das fish out 2005 an. ne barbe bei schnee wäre ja mal was


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute haben wir eine 61er erwischen können. War zwar etwas schlapp, aber ein schön gezeichneter Fisch. kompletter bericht im web


Also Jungs macht es gut bis nächtest Jahr #h



p.s. timo will morgen in biblis einer vom leder ziehen. wie er in so nem strahlenschutzanzug wohl aussieht?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> So hier das Bild!
> Nach Aussagen von mehrern Vereinsmitgliedern soll es in diesen Bereich Barben geben!
> Ich habe auch schon ein Bild von einer Barbe gesehen die dort gefangen wurde!
> Die Barbe hatte 85 cm!
> Auf dem Bild sieht man recht am Wasser, das dort ein kleiner Fluß in die Ems fließt, es ist am Auslauf eine Stufe aus großen Steinen , danach fällt das Wasser tief ab!
> Tief heist hier ca. 3,5 Meter.
> Ich habe jetzt genau dorthin geworfen wo sich das Wasser beider Flüße verwirbelt.
> Köder war einmal Tauwurm ( großer Aalhaken) und einmal ein Madenbündel( kleiner Aalhaken fein und sehr spitz).
> War das jetzt richtig oder sollte ich wo anders hinwerfen?
> Achso, es waren beides Durchlaufmontagen mit Futterkorb.




denke bist da schon richtig, würde aber den nächsten etwas ruhigeren bereich befischen. halte mal ausschau nach ner rückströmung (also quasi rechts vom bild nahe am ufer).


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Heute haben wir eine 61er erwischen können. War zwar etwas schlapp, aber ein schön gezeichneter Fisch. kompletter bericht im web
> 
> 
> Also Jungs macht es gut bis nächtest Jahr #h
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. timo will morgen in biblis einer vom leder ziehen. wie er in so nem strahlenschutzanzug wohl aussieht?



Petri Heil. Ist ja ein schöner Jahresabschluss.

Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Strahlenschutzanzug  werde ich keinen  brauchen, ich habe  als Kind  versehentlich  einen Brennstab  verschluckt und bin  seit dem imun gegen Radioaktivität. Ich erhoffe mir  daß  das morgige Fish  in etwas besser verläuft als das Fish  out heute. Auf jeden  Fall hab ich schon mal das  Rod-Pod ins Auto gelegt    jetzt darf  ich nur nicht  das Futter oder die Maden vergessen, hähähä.


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> denke bist da schon richtig, würde aber den nächsten etwas ruhigeren bereich befischen. halte mal ausschau nach ner rückströmung (also quasi rechts vom bild nahe am ufer).



Ok, mach ich beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@arno: ja sag dann mal an was du ausrichten konntest und mach doch noch mal paar bilder vom umliegenden wasser 


sigi hat heute scheinbar ganz grosses tennis gespielt und einiges gefangen. mal gespannt was erspäter schreibt. habe nur ne sms vonwegen "geiles teil" bekommen????????


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> sigi hat heute scheinbar ganz grosses tennis gespielt und einiges gefangen. mal gespannt was erspäter schreibt. habe nur ne sms vonwegen "geiles teil" bekommen????????


 
Der wird auf seine Pellets 'nen Wels gefangen haben .....dürfte mit seinen Cherry's und dem dicken Kabel (was er Schnur nennt) kein Problem sein....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#h Hallo Leute, ich bin endlich wieder zu Hause und kann wieder meinen Senf dazu geben. 

An der Oder auf Quappe war genauso viel los wie am Rhein auf Barbe. Jeden Tag Party und Besuche abstatten und schon ist 2006!!!

Ist ja ne Menge geschehen und ich habe  über einige Beiträge schön geschmunzelt.

Jetzt muß ich natürlich noch Karten für den Rhein 2006 kaufen und bei MG die Erlaubnis einholen und dann kann es losgehen.

Allen ein dickes Petri für 2006 und viel Gesundheit, Glück und Zufriedenheit#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi: Gut das Du wieder da bist mein Goldjunge . Karten gibts für RLP erst später, da irgendwas verpennt worden ist. Ausserdem kosten die jetzt das doppelte also 30€. 

Habe gerade Timos Bericht eingestellt, scheint geil zu sein bei Biblis. Habe ja da auch mal nen Waller gefangen, war aber in ner verbotenen Zone (Unwissenheit) . Kenne den offiziellen Teil nicht. Wie sieht es nächstes Wochenende aus. machen wir mal da hin? Müssen ja nicht mir vier Autos fahren.

Achja eins hätte ich dir sagen können. Um die Jahreszeit gibt es keine Quappen. Nach kurzer Zeit entwickeln sich daraus doch Frösche hähäähäh.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Hasi, na wie war das Kaulquappenangeln?
Leute lasst  uns da mal  mit paar  Mann angreifen, die Stelle hat Potential. Nur sollte man eventuell  einen Hänger, Trolly,  Sackkarren o.ä. mitnehmen. Ich kann mir auch  vorstellen das die Stelle recht  überlaufen ist. Heute War Team Santa-Claus nur mit 3 Mann vertreten, war ja aber auch Neujahr. Das Uferstück was besfischt werden darf ist nur 500m lang.  Also, wenn wir da hin  fahren,  dann  heißt es früh aufstehen.


----------



## Abramis_brama

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Arno
Versuchs mal an der Ems bei Meppen wenns nich zu weit von dir weg is. Hab da letztes Jahr auch ein paar schöne Barben gefangen!

Gruß Sven


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

"MainzGonsenheim
@Hasi: Gut das Du wieder da bist mein Goldjunge . Karten gibts für RLP erst später, da irgendwas verpennt worden ist. Ausserdem kosten die jetzt das doppelte also 30€. "

Karten sind dar. Zumindest von der unteren Hälfte des Rheins in RLP
Habe meine schon am Do. bei Bode geholt. der Preis stimmt 30,00 Teuros. dürfte sogar billiger sein als im letzten Jahr. um 50 Cent


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sparkman schrieb:
			
		

> "MainzGonsenheim
> @Hasi: Gut das Du wieder da bist mein Goldjunge . Karten gibts für RLP erst später, da irgendwas verpennt worden ist. Ausserdem kosten die jetzt das doppelte also 30€. "
> 
> Karten sind dar. Zumindest von der unteren Hälfte des Rheins in RLP
> Habe meine schon am Do. bei Bode geholt. der Preis stimmt 30,00 Teuros. dürfte sogar billiger sein als im letzten Jahr. um 50 Cent



echt? na dann muss ich ja glatt mal anrufen. mein stand war von freitag


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

30,00 Euro die Karte????

Da fahre ich doch lieber auf die Insel, das ist preiswerter!:q 

Bei dem Preis steige ich aus, oder wie soll ich sonst meine Shimano, Fox, Quantum und Co Geräte bezahlen????:g Brauche auch neue Kisten, weil ihr ja nun die alten Kisten schon enttarnt habt!! Ich werde mir alles unter die Jacke stecken müssen.|rolleyes  

Also am nächsten Wochenende würde ich mit dabei sein. 

Angel ich eben SCHWARZ oder bis ich schwarz werde!!!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

In Koblenz beim Bode??
Bei für mich kostet der Rheinschein 33,50euro....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hasi: du kannst zwar in biblis offiziell schwarz fischen, aber auf meinem streifen muss ich dir dann leider die ruten abnehmen. habe auf den mir gehörenden 500m rhein extra 4to barben ab 70cm eingesetzt. kann da leider kein auge zudrücken, waren teuer.
p.s.: wollte beim fischhändler auch fangfähige kaulquappen kaufen, gibts aber ja wie gesagt im dez nicht.

@adi:dann sollte es hier wohl auch sos ein, da es glaube ich der gleiche schein ist??? sicher bin ich aber nicht


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sven!
Meppen liegt sehr weit weg von Warendorf!
Aber danke für den Tip!


MainzGonsenheim, ok, Bilder kommen die Tage hier rein!
Zum Angeln komm ich wohl erst Sonntag, habe heute gesagt bekommen , das ich Samstag arbeiten muss!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

In hol den schein in nem kleinen Angelladen hier in der nähe, ist aber auch der Rheinland Pfalz Schein....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @hasi: du kannst zwar in biblis offiziell schwarz fischen, aber auf meinem streifen muss ich dir dann leider die ruten abnehmen. habe auf den mir gehörenden 500m rhein extra 4to barben ab 70cm eingesetzt. kann da leider kein auge zudrücken, waren teuer.
> p.s.: wollte beim fischhändler auch fangfähige kaulquappen kaufen, gibts aber ja wie gesagt im dez nicht.
> 
> @adi:dann sollte es hier wohl auch sos ein, da es glaube ich der gleiche schein ist??? sicher bin ich aber nicht


 
Ich bin doch schon im zweiten Ausbildungsjahr, da kannst du doch nicht so sein.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hasi: verdammt du kennst meine schwachstelle. kann zu junganglern einfach nicht fies sein 

@sven: mal gespannt ob du was ziehst?

@adi: ok dann kommste halt dieses jahr mal zu uns wenn die karte hier auch gilt


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @hasi: verdammt du kennst meine schwachstelle. kann zu junganglern einfach nicht fies sein


 
Da habe ich ja wohl so eben mein bestes nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen. Vom Meister persönlich!!!|stolz:


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja Guden erst mal, und gleich hinter her mal ne frage:

Habt ihr ne ahnung wie es so Fischtechnisch im Rhein bei Biebesheim aussieht(Zwischen Gernsheim und Erfeldener Altrhein)?
ich war jetzt ein Paar mal da und hab außer nem Rotauge und ner ich möchte mal großwerden Barbe nix gefangen. Hab heute erst wieder 3 Stunden in der sonne verbracht, alle 10 min neue Maden Baden lassen aber nix? (gut ist auch ein Scheiß wasserstand)

Ist irgenwer von euch auch mal dort in der gegend anzutreffen?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @adi: ok dann kommste halt dieses jahr mal zu uns wenn die karte hier auch gilt



Auf jeden fall 
Mal ne frage zu Syntec, gibts da ein längeres Steckteil um die in 4,20m zu fischen und ein kurzes für 3,90m?
Oder gibts da nur en kleines Stück was zwischen gesteckt wird?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden fall
> Mal ne frage zu Syntec, gibts da ein längeres Steckteil um die in 4,20m zu fischen und ein kurzes für 3,90m?
> Oder gibts da nur en kleines Stück was zwischen gesteckt wird?


 
Hallo Adrian,
die Syntec hat 3 Teile für 3,90m und ein weiteres kurzes 4. Verlängerungsstück auf 4,20m, welches zwischen Handteil und Mittelteil gesteckt wird .


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> In Koblenz beim Bode??
> Bei für mich kostet der Rheinschein 33,50euro....



Ja 30,00 € plus 0,50€ Bearbeitungsgebür.
Ist ein Jahresschein.


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> In hol den schein in nem kleinen Angelladen hier in der nähe, ist aber auch der Rheinland Pfalz Schein....



Ist das nit zufällig in Andernach?
Der Type verkauft die Scheine etwas teuerer, musste ich auch feststellen.
Aber ohne mich.


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Anmerkung
Wasserstand des Rheins steigt


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sparkman

In Mühlheim-Kärlich um genau zu sein...
Sag mal bist du öfter's im Brohler Hafen unterwegs?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				OnTheMove schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Guden erst mal, und gleich hinter her mal ne frage:
> 
> Habt ihr ne ahnung wie es so Fischtechnisch im Rhein bei Biebesheim aussieht(Zwischen Gernsheim und Erfeldener Altrhein)?
> ich war jetzt ein Paar mal da und hab außer nem Rotauge und ner ich möchte mal großwerden Barbe nix gefangen. Hab heute erst wieder 3 Stunden in der sonne verbracht, alle 10 min neue Maden Baden lassen aber nix? (gut ist auch ein Scheiß wasserstand)
> 
> Ist irgenwer von euch auch mal dort in der gegend anzutreffen?



Ja. Wir wollten (so wie es scheint sogar in Starbesetzung) am Samstag mal in deine Gegend, nämlich nach Biblis. Falls Interesse kannste Dich natürlich einklincken. Solltest aber dann auch die Bedingung kennen, welche daran geknüpft wird:
Sollte auf deiner Rute ein Biss erfolgen, ist diese unverzüglich und ohne Murren an Kollege Hasi weiterzureichen. Damit stellen wir sicher, das er den Spaß am Fischen nicht verliert. Im Bezug auf uns hat er zumindestein anrecht die von uns gefangenen Fische zum Foto zu übernehmen .

@spark: ja der wasserstand könnte ein problem werden. wenn wir nicht gehen würden wüßten wir aber nicht mal ob er eins ist


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @sparkman
> 
> In Mühlheim-Kärlich um genau zu sein...
> Sag mal bist du öfter's im Brohler Hafen unterwegs?



Stimmt Mühlheim-Kärlich. Ich neige zu Generalisierung.
Wallersheimer Hafen um genau zu sein.
Brohler Hafen? wo liegt das?


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sparkman schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Mühlheim-Kärlich. Ich neige zu Generalisierung.
> Wallersheimer Hafen um genau zu sein.
> Brohler Hafen? wo liegt das?



Brohler Hafen:

von Koblenz B9 Richtung Bonn, vor Bad Breisig ist der Ort Burgbrohl und da ist der Hafen.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte auf deiner Rute ein Biss erfolgen, ist diese unverzüglich und ohne Murren an Kollege Hasi weiterzureichen. Damit stellen wir sicher, das er den Spaß am Fischen nicht verliert. Im Bezug auf uns hat er zumindestein anrecht die von uns gefangenen Fische zum Foto zu übernehmen .


 
Hmm, neue Regeln dieses Jahr ..... letztes Jahr mussten wir doch DIR alle Ruten weitergeben & die Fische zum fotografieren abliefern ......


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim Das mit'm hasi geht klar!!! Denn keinen spaß am angeln mehr zu haben, das kann ich doch net verantworten!!!! und Samstag passt gut. Kannst du mir mal ne PM schreiben wann und wo, dann komm ich mit meinem Schlamm geprüften  Motorroller vorbergetuckert("nen Auto währ endlich mal wieder praktisch")


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, neue Regeln dieses Jahr ..... letztes Jahr mussten wir doch DIR alle Ruten weitergeben & die Fische zum fotografieren abliefern ......


 
Wer die Krone trägt hat das Sagen, also Klappe halten, dem König dienen und nicht die Jahreskarte ,vom Meister persönlich ausgegeben, aufs Spiel setzen!!!!
Er weiß noch nicht, das die Truppen sich zum Angriff sammeln:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@move: ok hast die details per e-mail.
@fish: glaub hasi hat echt, wer die macht hat bestimmt das spiel. übrigens haste ja ein klasse interview gegeben


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim@fish: glaub hasi hat echt schrieb:
			
		

> Die reine Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit!!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal die eine oder andere Rute mit Fleisch raushauen. Habe da gerade ein Gespräch mit nem recht fähigen Kollegen gehabt, welcher damit gute Erfolge einstreichen konnte (auf nem anderen Rheinabschnitt). Hat einer von euch Erfahrung, welches da brauchbar ist? Gefischt wird es am Haar. 
Vorteil: Zur Not kannste es selber essen


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal die eine oder andere Rute mit Fleisch raushauen. Habe da gerade ein Gespräch mit nem recht fähigen Kollegen gehabt, welcher damit gute Erfolge einstreichen konnte (auf nem anderen Rheinabschnitt). Hat einer von euch Erfahrung, welches da brauchbar ist? Gefischt wird es am Haar.
> Vorteil: Zur Not kannste es selber essen



Ja was denn für Fleisch? Hört sich interessant an.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meine Frühstücksfleisch. Die Engländer gehen scheinbar auch nicht ohne ans Wasser, wie ich gerade in ner DVD gesehen habe. Da nimmt ein Guru 5 verschiedene Sorten mit bzw. versetzt es mit Lockstoffen usw. Vorteil ist halt das es auch so schon riecht. Musst halt dann die Hunde der Spaziergänger und hungrige Zeitgenossen abwehren.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab füher als kleiner Junge,  so ne Angelzeitschrift gesammelt (keine ahnug wie sie jetzt heist, Angeltechnik oder so, gabs mit Sammelordner zum reinheften)  und da stand sehr häufig drinn das Corned Beef ein sehr guter Barben und Döbel köder sein sollte, ich glaube auch besonders zur kalten Jahreszeit.

Ich selber hab meine besten erfahrungen mit frischen Forellen Rogen gemacht, war Darmals jeder wurf eine Barbe


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe auch schon mit Frühstücksfleisch experimentiert. Leider hält das Zeug in der scharfen Rheinströmung extrem schlecht am Haken und das obwohl ich es mit der Nadel aufgezogen hatte. Vielleicht kann man es am Haar fischen...#c

Das vorherige Anbraten des F.fleischs soll es härter und damit besser für Gewaltwürfe machen. Habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert- ich glaube meine Freundin schmeisst mich raus oder weist mich in die Geschlossene ein, wenn ich ihr erkläre, dass ich den Barben ein bisschen Fleisch anbrate#h


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

In der Fisch & Fang 01/2006 auf den Seiten 44 ff steht etwas über Frühstückfleisch und Barbenfang und insbesondere auch, wie man das Fleisch mit einer Büroklammer am Haar befestigt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@move: zeigst uns das halt am woend emal schnell mit jedem wurf ne barbe 

@dc: wieso soll sie was dagegen haben, sie angelt doch scheinbar auch gerne (wenn es das mädel in der fotogal. ist)? übrigens witzige seite mit brutal großen fischen 

@ulschi:meinste da kannste mal was schicken, habe die ausgabe nicht (lese keine angelzeitungen, rege mich da immer so auf .


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Brohler Hafen:
> 
> von Koblenz B9 Richtung Bonn, vor Bad Breisig ist der Ort Burgbrohl und da ist der Hafen.



Kannte ich noch nicht.
Habe auf der Karte jetz erkundet. Scheint nicht übel zu sein.
Ist auf jeden Fall es wert mal genau anzuschauen.

Geht da was?


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @move: zeigst uns das halt am woend emal schnell mit jedem wurf ne barbe
> 
> @dc: wieso soll sie was dagegen haben, sie angelt doch scheinbar auch gerne (wenn es das mädel in der fotogal. ist)? übrigens witzige seite mit brutal großen fischen
> 
> @ulschi:meinste da kannste mal was schicken, habe die ausgabe nicht (lese keine angelzeitungen, rege mich da immer so auf .


Ich wollte dir den Bericht schicken, aber leider spielt mein Scanner nicht mehr mit:c. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sparkman

Da kannste dich unten in hafen zu den Russen setzten mit der Stippe, da garantier ich dir das du en paar kilo fängst.
Weiter im Hafen siehts da ander's aus, da musste ordentlich angeln können um um diese Jahreszeit da was zu bekommen...


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim dafür müsste ich erstmal frische Bachforellen weibchen, mit rogen haben, fangfrisch (sollte doch kein problem für den König sein). Dann sollte es hoffentlich gehen. In Rothenburg ob der Tauber hat es 1a geklappt. 6 barben in 2 stunden. (für dortige verhätnisse, der fluss oder bach, ist maximal dot 1 m tief und 15 m breit). Ach ja und es war spät sommer, den bräuchte ich auch.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Aber der Fluss,oder Bach, halt die Tauber, ist ein Cooles Gewässer, klar sind dort die Barben net so groß, aber das angeln ist dort geil!!! Das wasser ist dort so sauber, das du oft siehst wie der fsch zu deinem köder schwimmt und ihn nimmt. Ich bin dort immer wieder gerne(hab auch m,al nen Schneider dort gefangen). und die fische gehen dort ab wie die Lutzie.

Was lustig sit, das kleinste rotauge welches ich dort in 7 Jahren gefangen habe war net kleiner als 13 cm. durchschintt ist halt so 17-20 cm, also relativ groß. Ich mag den Bach


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg: Jaja, die Dame (auf dem Foto) angelt sehr gerne- d.h. sie wirft, setzt den Anhieb und drillt. Ab und an hat sie auch schon einen Fisch in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördert- nachdem sie mir dabei jedoch einmal fast den Zeigefinger gebrochen hat (als ich den besagten gr. Aland festhielt), erledige ich das jetzt. 
Zu Hause sind jedoch sämtliche Köder im Kühlschrank verboten und das impliziert wohl auch das Anbraten des Frühstücksfleischs#c

Achso, zu meiner Seite: Brutal große Fische? Willst du mich (mal wieder) auf den Arm nehmen?#d|supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				OnTheMove schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzGonsenheim dafür müsste ich erstmal frische Bachforellen weibchen, mit rogen haben, fangfrisch (sollte doch kein problem für den König sein). Dann sollte es hoffentlich gehen. In Rothenburg ob der Tauber hat es 1a geklappt. 6 barben in 2 stunden. (für dortige verhätnisse, der fluss oder bach, ist maximal dot 1 m tief und 15 m breit). Ach ja und es war spät sommer, den bräuchte ich auch.



nee ist eigentlich kein problem, sollen das lachsforellen oder normale sein . nen taube kann ich auch mitbringen (hasi), der hört nie auf irgenwas . sommer kann ich dir keiner machen, aber das wasser am kraftwerk ist schon schön warm 

@dc: nee sind doch ganz gute fische. hatte noch keinen aaland dieser größe. wie groß sind die barben?
die hat dir nicht zufällig auf die kriffel gekloppt, sondern steht auf c&r . freundin hat auch den schein gemacht, fischt aber nur gerne auf karpfen. barben sind ihr nicht groß genug#d

@adi: die jungs können leider auch angeln, auch wenn es nicht so aussieht. machen es zwar nicht mit technik, sind aber permanent am wasser

habe für morgen echt brutales futter angemischt. wollte eigentlich das normale mitnehmen, aber fish hat mir solang auf die tasche gedrückt er will mich abziehen, dass ich den schritt gehen musste. ist ein ganz neues, welches bei uns premiere hat und noch WENIGER kostet. fühlt sich schon mal nicht schlecht an, denke könnte was sein. können also morgen gerne um die januarkrone (ist schon im gepäck) fischen#6


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @move: zeigst uns das halt am woend emal schnell mit jedem wurf ne barbe




Kein Problem, mußt  nur die Rute lange genung draußen lassen,  hähähä


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Soll das ne kampfansage für alle sein?

Ich bin zwar morgen außer Konkurenz, werd aber mein bestes geben


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi so siehts aus, und ich hab zeit!!!, sehr viel zeit #6


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				mainzgonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> können also morgen gerne um die januarkrone (ist schon im gepäck) fischen#6




68cm 3 kilo gilt zu schlagen, sonst geht die krone an mich


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> 68cm 3 kilo gilt zu schlagen, sonst geht die krone an mich



leider falsch, da es kein offizielles kronenfischen war. glaube auch nicht das du morgen nur mit pellet was fängst


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

achso lasst eure persos mal lieber daheim :

 Wiesbaden (ots) - Am Samstag, 12.11.2005 wurden gegen 20:15 Uhr 
vier männliche Personen vom Werkschutz des Kernkraftwerk Biblis auf 
dem Gelände des KKW beim Fischen angetroffen. Die Personen wollten 
das vorherrschende Niedrigwasser im Rhein und die Dunkelheit dazu 
ausnutzen, um direkt am Kernkraftwerk Biblis verbotenerweise zu 
fischen. Alle Personen wurden von der alarmierten Streife der 
Wasserschutzpolizei vorläufig festgenommen und nach 
Personalienfeststellungen vor Ort wieder entlassen.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich sehe auf jeden fall für morgen schon was auf mich zu kommen, und zwar das sich morgen ziemlich wahrscheinlich eine von meinen 2 rollen auseinander nehmen wird(Altersschwäche, viel zu klein und es sind halt schei dinger). In der hinsicht wird sicher was zu lachen geben.
Ich freu mich schon auf den näschsten Monat, da gibts endlich wieder neue!!!!:k


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Yeah, da Hat die Wasserschtz Popelizei endlich mal wieder was zu tun gehabt!!! die haben sich sicher gefreut!!!


Und die Angler erst!!!!


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> habe für morgen echt brutales futter angemischt. wollte eigentlich das normale mitnehmen, aber fish hat mir solang auf die tasche gedrückt er will mich abziehen, dass ich den schritt gehen musste.


 
hmmm, das heisst doch nur wieder, dass du anstatt morgen früh schon heute abend in deinen futtereimer gepinkelt hast


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wat isn hier los????
Kronenfischen im Januar???
Ich nehme nur eine Rute mit, das reicht um MG zu schlagen:g


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Fish: als ich MG heute getroffen habe, war er kurz angebunden. Warscheinlich sammelt er schon den ganzen >Tag seine flüssigen Innereien um das Futter zu peppen#6


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na klar! wird zeit für 'nen neuen barbenkönig .... 

futter hat er ja angebl. schon fertig. bin froh das ich morgen früh nicht mit ihm in einem auto fahre ....|bla:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> na klar! wird zeit für 'nen neuen barbenkönig ....
> 
> futter hat er ja angebl. schon fertig. bin froh das ich morgen früh nicht mit ihm in einem auto fahre ....|bla:


 
Wat is mit dermBrassen-Pokal?|supergri


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie brassen-pokal? falsche veranstaltung!

da mache ich morgen aber net mit


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das können wir doch so nebenbei mitmachen!!!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dann mal bis später, ist ja gleich Zeit zum aufstehen. Ich brauche ja am längsten, wegen der Tour und wegen den gelben Strichen,#6 
bis morgen Früh dann, ihr alten Kämpfer


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich schreib aber diesmal keinen bericht, ihr faulen saäcke könnt das dieses mal machen. 

@move: lachen ganz gerne mal, wenn deine rolle zerfetzt ist das also nicht so schlimm


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

die verstrahlten sind wieder zuhaus. war ein schöner tag. mit vielen neuen fachbegriffen wie winterrapfen und rollbarben


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: mit deinem letzten Beitrag hast du ja schon alles vorweggenommen!!!

Ich sach lieber nichts. Dieser Tag war klasse und ich möchte mich bei allen anwesenden (die beim Atomfischen waren) bedanken. Hatte genug Zeit zum fotografieren und das sagt schon alles! hier mal Bilder,was ich so aufschnappen konnte!!

Wenn die Mäuse schon raus kommen, dann wisst ihr wie ruhig es war!!








Vor Verzweiflung war jemand bereit Bier bei der Kälte zu trinken!!






Nur einer hatte gut Lachen!!!! der Gott persönlich!!!!







Alle anderen hatten viiiiieeeeeel Zeit zum spielen!!!






Bis zum nächsten Mal dann!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hähähähä macht lust auf mehr. mal gespannt wie torsten den tag zusammenfasst .
p.s. timos interview ist online


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Flußabschnitt wo die barben sein sollen!
Dann sag mir mal einer wo ich da am besten mit Bissen rechnen kann!
Der Fluß der links rauskommt, ist die Hessel, ca. 5 Meter breit.
Das mittlere Bild ist rechts der hesselmündung.


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

und diese noch:
Nochmal rechts der Hesselmündung.
Und dann ist weiter oberhalb ca. 150Meter eine Stromschnelle .


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Muhaaaa, die bilder sind ja nur geillll, und alle, und alles strahhlt

War definitiv ein lustiger Tag

Ach ja zu dem Bier mal ne gegenfrage, soll ich lieber warmes Bier trinken!?!?! neeeee, net mit mir

Währe noch schön gewesen wenn es net nur beim Jens gebissen hätte (und beim Thorsten natürlich) ich hätte dem Hasi so gern meine Rute gegeben!!!! Und damit sich auch der Jens freut dürfte er auch auf dem Foto sein, dan währe doch die Welt in Ordnung


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Und wieder ein Tag am Rhein bei Andernach.
schön der Strömung zugehört und heissen Tee getrunken (musste fahren).
Leider hat kein Fisch gebiessen. Aber man soll auch nicht zu viel erwarten. Net wahr?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Die Körbe vom Timo sind ja der Hammer....
Wieviel Futter ballert der den immer weg?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@arno: echt ein richtig geiles gewässer, welches du da befischst. habe mich aber von der größer her total verschätzt. denke die musst die sache vielleicht auf die englische art angehen. mehrere abschnitte mit einigem vorfutter versehen (am gleichen tag) und dann die stellen nacheinander mal ne zeit abfischen.
eigentlich müsste man die doch im sommer auch sehen können bzw. wissen wo gumpen usw. sind. da musste denke ich ansetzen. den bacheinlauf und die stromschnelle würde ich dann doch eher ausser acht lassen. wie tief ist das flüßchen?

@move: ja denke hatten alle viel zu lachen . machen wir mal wieder

@spark: fischt ihr im grossrhein oder warste jetzt am hafen?

@adi:der ist halt irgendwie anders als die andern . sagen wir es mal so, was man normal zum stippfischen nimmt, benutzt unser timo zum feedern


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Ems wird im Durchschnitt in diesen Bereich 2,5 bis 3 Meter Tiefe haben!
Die Hessel darf ich nicht befischen!
Fische sehen?
Die sieht man dort immer erst , wenn Du den Fisch landest!
Das Wasser ist dort sehr stark verwirbelt!
Selbst bei niedrigen Wasserstand wirst Du da keine Fische erkennen können!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				OnTheMove schrieb:
			
		

> Muhaaaa, die bilder sind ja nur geillll, und alle, und alles strahhlt
> 
> War definitiv ein lustiger Tag
> 
> Ach ja zu dem Bier mal ne gegenfrage, soll ich lieber warmes Bier trinken!?!?! neeeee, net mit mir
> 
> Währe noch schön gewesen wenn es net nur beim Jens gebissen hätte (und beim Thorsten natürlich) ich hätte dem Hasi so gern meine Rute gegeben!!!! Und damit sich auch der Jens freut dürfte er auch auf dem Foto sein, dan währe doch die Welt in Ordnung


 
Ey Move??? Was soll ich mit deiner Rute???? Die hat doch auch nichts gebracht!!!:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ems wird im Durchschnitt in diesen Bereich 2,5 bis 3 Meter Tiefe haben!
> Die Hessel darf ich nicht befischen!
> Fische sehen?
> Die sieht man dort immer erst , wenn Du den Fisch landest!
> Das Wasser ist dort sehr stark verwirbelt!
> Selbst bei niedrigen Wasserstand wirst Du da keine Fische erkennen können!


ok dann musste dich aufs ausloten bzw. deine gewässerkenntnis verlassen. was hälste von der futtertaktik?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Die Körbe vom Timo sind ja der Hammer....
> Wieviel Futter ballert der den immer weg?



Zur richtigen Jahreszeit, ca. 1 kg  pro Std.

Wenn Abschütten angesagt ist, dann auch ruhig mehr


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

MG, ja das werde ich dann  machen!
Ist aber auch nen Haufen Futter, der da drauf geht!
Aber was solls, für ein paar Male mehr Futter, werd ich auch kein trocken Brot essen müssen!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie soll ich es ausdrücken, damit es nicht mißverstanden wird?
die jungs und ich ähhhh. ich hatte mit den jungs ähhhh... wir hatten alle zusammen sexchs


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also  mal  zu den Fischen, Fish hatte heute eine kleine  Barbe. Da Jens nix fangen konnte,  war  Hasi so  großherzig ihm seine 5 !!!  gefangenen Barben (von denen einige  nicht schlecht waren) für  Fotos zu überlassen. onthemove und meine Wenigkeit plankten


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> MG, ja das werde ich dann machen!
> Ist aber auch nen Haufen Futter, der da drauf geht!
> Aber was solls, für ein paar Male mehr Futter, werd ich auch kein trocken Brot essen müssen!


 
nee achtung, nicht zuviel bei solchen bächen. da werden nur paar hände voll mais oder hanf usw eingeworfen und wenige pellets oder sowas. nach ner std kannst dann mal versuchen ob du eine erwischt. zuerst füttern gehen, dann fischen


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hasi Hast ja recht, ich hätte halt gern!!!

@MG aber immer zu wenn ihr mal wieder am "richtigem" ufer seid, sagt einach mal bescheid (oder mal in der nähe von der Fähre in Gernsheim, dann komm ich vieleicht mal zu euch ans "andre" (Rhein-)ufer)


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

MainzGonsenheim

Ich war an den Buhnenfeldern hinter Andernach. Habe die Körbe in die Strömung und auch an Strömungskante geworfen. Gut für die Haupströmung sind die Körbe mit 140g etwas zu leicht aber an der Kante müste es doch gehen?
Irgendwas mache ich falsch. Wenn ich nur wüste was.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sparkman schrieb:
			
		

> MainzGonsenheim
> 
> Ich war an den Buhnenfeldern hinter Andernach. Habe die Körbe in die Strömung und auch an Strömungskante geworfen. Gut für die Haupströmung sind die Körbe mit 140g etwas zu leicht aber an der Kante müste es doch gehen?
> Irgendwas mache ich falsch. Wenn ich nur wüste was.


 
Es ist im Moment wirklich schwer auf den normalen Plätzen was zu fangen. Die stehen schon noch im Strom, haben aber ganz kurze Beissphasen. War heute auch so, eine hatte Torsten gleich anfangs. Dann ich irgendwann noch eine. Pause. Dann gingen 3 hintereinander (2 :m )auf das Doppelrig. Pause. Dann noch ein Babybarbel.
Hört sich geil an, ist aber keine Referenz. Fischten schließlich am Warmwasserauslauf (Timo versucht noch mehr warmes Wasser einzubringen (Foto) half aber nix).
An einem guten Stück vor unserer Haustür, welches im Winter Barben bringt fänsgte bei der Witterung vielleicht eine in 5 Std. Ist halt zu kalt momentan. Habe in den Aufzeichnungen letztes Jahr am 11.1. 7 Stück über Mittag gehabt. Wird dieses Jahr nicht funzen, obwohl ich es am Mittwoch angehen werde.
Fazit: Suche weiter Plätze und investiere Zeit, irgendwann haste sie gefunden. War an unserem Winterplatz auch so.

@move: logo. aber dann mit mehr bier


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

achso bezüglich move. das war für mich der mann des tages. hat echt den biss mit dem 50er roller aus darmstadt nach biblis zu kommen. echt ein harter knochen


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

MainzGonsenheim
Danke für die aufmunternede Worte.
Bin neu am Rhein deswegen denke ich nicht, dass es verschwendete Zeit war. Man lehrn ja einiges dabei über den Fluß und das Fanggerät auch.
Habe mir heute die Berkley Cherrywood Feeder 4,2 geholt. 
Die Rute ist echt genial. Mir der Baitrunner 6000 komme ich auch auf beachtliche Weiten beim Werfen.

*
*


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Sparkman

Wenn du lust hast können wir uns ja im Sommer mal bei Andernach an den Buhnen Treffen und zusammen was auf Barben Fischen....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@spark:  naja am gerät wird es dann nicht mehr liegen . versuch es mal weiter. vielleicht kann ich dir mal ne luftaufnahme/grafik von unserer winterstelle schicken, damit du was ähnliches bei dir suchst und mal testest.


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Sparkman
> 
> Wenn du lust hast können wir uns ja im Sommer mal bei Andernach an den Buhnen Treffen und zusammen was auf Barben Fischen....



Habe nichts gegen Geselschaft 
Dann sehen wir uns im Sommer.
[FONT=&quot]Bis dahin werde ich einfach mal weiter die Strömung mit Futter bombarieren.[/FONT]


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @spark:  naja am gerät wird es dann nicht mehr liegen . versuch es mal weiter. vielleicht kann ich dir mal ne luftaufnahme/grafik von unserer winterstelle schicken, damit du was ähnliches bei dir suchst und mal testest.


Das würde mich wirklich mal interresieren.


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> nee achtung, nicht zuviel bei solchen bächen. da werden nur paar hände voll mais oder hanf usw eingeworfen und wenige pellets oder sowas. nach ner std kannst dann mal versuchen ob du eine erwischt. zuerst füttern gehen, dann fischen



Na gut das ich hier noch mal reinschaue, ich hätte Morgen sonst so an die 5-6 Liter Futter reingeworfen!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mal gespannt was beim Arno so geht?

Habe meine ganze Kreativität gebündelt und das Bild gekritzelt:v. War eigentlich exklusiv für Spark, aber so geil wie es geworden ist muss ich es einfach publizieren. 
Aber mal im Ernst, vielleicht findet der eine oder andere ja bei sich auch so ne Stelle und hat Erfolg. Habe heute beim Laufen zwei Stellen gesehen, welche ich mit der beringten Stippe mal ausloten möchte. Wenn es mir gefällt wir dann sogar mal vorgefüttert. Vielleicht können wir ja so die Schlagzahl erhöhen .


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Werde von Hasi oft nach meiner erfolgreichen Winterfuttermischung gefragt. Habe mal ein Foto davon angehängt, denke da kann man sich schon ein Bild von dem Teufelszeug machen. Löst sich gut auf, kann durch Wassertemperatur beeinflußt werden :q


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meine ganze Kreativität gebündelt und das Bild gekritzelt ......


 
Junge, wenn Du so angelst wie Du malst, dann wird das aber nix ....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, wenn Du so angelst wie Du malst, dann wird das aber nix ....


und wenn du so lange für nen bericht brauchst wie fürs aufbauen deines geräts auch nicht hähääh


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das lag nicht an mir - ich habe solange für's reanimieren Deiner bereits klinisch toten Maden gebraucht ....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja haben es ja jetzt geschafft


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Und wann ist nun der Bericht oben? Ich bin schon Neugiertig!!!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

soeben, aber nicht nur der hasi interview usw. ist online  brauchst viel zeit, da megaupdate


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da schnapp ich mir mal meinen Scotch  und fang gtleich mal an zu lesen#h


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nur mal kurz so zwischen durch, Ein hoch auf hasi's Nummernschild (LM:AA), und seine Tolle anhängerkupplung!!! ist auf jeden fall seeehr lustiger bericht. und schöne rollbarben sind auch noch zu sehen!!!!


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Mal gespannt was beim Arno so geht?
> 
> .




Moin!
Da geht gar nichts!
Ich hatte einmal nen kräftigen Biss auf Frühstücksfleisch, das wars!
Ich habe immer zwei Futterstellen angefüttert und dann erstmal geangelt.
Insgesamt waren es 6 Futterstellen!
Geangelt von 11,30 bis 19 Uhr.
Leider blieb mein Setzkescher lehr!
Im Winter sind die Fische hier nicht zu finden und im Sommer tritt man fast drauf!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja immerhin, vielleicht solltest du da mal ne futteraktion starten, oder zeihst das programm nochmal durch


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

heyho,
war heute nach der arbeit nen haufen mais, weizen und hanf kaufen. dann gleich mit der beringten stippe an den rhein und stellen ausgelotet. bin zwar kein freund von relativ ruhigem wasser, habe aber ne ecke gefunden welche 3,5-4m tiefe und relativ geringe strömung aufweist. 10m weiter zieht die suppe dann aber richtig. 
werde dann ab morgen mal impfen und schauen ob da was geht. irgendwelche brüder müssten den kram ja da abräumen


----------



## arno

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin!
MG, sicher werde ich das demnächst nochmal machen , aber wohl erst übernächstes WE, eher geht halt nicht!
Eventuell geh ich einen Tag vorher schon mal hin und füttere an!


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich werd mich mal dieses Wochenende mal wieder ein wenig in Biebesheim umgucken, mal so hinter der Sandbank, kurz vor dem Erfelder Altrhein (Wenn die Plätze eh noch net vorher besetzt sind). Mal gucken was sich dort tut und wie die Strömung dort ist. Anfüttern macht dort eh wenig sinn weil der platz dann eh zu 60 % besetzt ist|evil:


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wollte Freitag mal an den Rhein nach Trebur an die Buhnen. Gibts irgendwelche Tipps was ich da für Barbe zu beachten hab? Kennt jemand die Boden - Struktur dort? Sollte ich eher in die Strömung werfen oder ins Ruhigere Wasser?

gruß

Wallerschreck


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@arno: wird sicher nix schaden. aber vielleicht nicht volles rohr füttern, da bestand sicher begrenzt.

@move:dann fischste halt wie üblich freestyle ohne vorzufüttern. ob es das maß der dinge ist müssen wir jetzt eh erst mal sehen (zumindest im winter).

@waller:bin kein grippenspezi, habe aber jetzt schon mehrfach gehört, dass der hintere tei einer buhne sehr produktiv sein soll. wenn du eine dorthin legst und die andere an die strömungskante biste ja eigentlich an allen hotspots vertreten. falls da nach 1,5std noch nix gelaufen ist, würde ich eine in die mitte der buhne werfen, da dort ja fast stehendes wasser ist. muss nicht klappen, wäre aber meine strategie


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ok danke MainzGonzen.. dann werd ich mal versuchen den Schupenträgern auf den Pelz zu rücken #6

Gruß

Wallerschreck


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wenns klappt, bin ich nächstes wochenende mit dabei


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MainzGonsen hätte auch nix dagegen wenn du dieses WE mit kommen würdest dann werf ich einfach direkt neben deine Rute...dadurch steigen meine Chancen was zu fangen wahrscheinlich beträchtlich :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ wallerschreck: alter schmeichler hähä. soll ich dir als vertretung meinen hasi vorbeischicken?
habe die woche keine zeit da straffes angelprogramm. ich versuche diese woche noch 3mal rauszugehen alles verschiedene stellen. darum entscheide ich erst nächsten sonntag wie es wo weitergeht. falls du gut fängst entscheidest du wo wir hingehen 

falls du noch etwas input brauchst haben wir was wirklich gutes 

habe in mühevoller arbeit mein interview mit andy thatcher (für mich der wahre barbengott, auch wenn hasi meint er wäre es) übersetzt und eingestellt. kennste nicht? macht nix, lernste dann kennen, hat mir in den anfängen viele wertvolle tipps für das barbenfischen gegeben. denke ist sehr wertvoll für dich (ja die anderen dürfen es auch mal lesen)


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Alles klar dann also mal wieder Lektüre :m Mal schauen was es mir bringt üblicherweise muss ich ja mindestens 5 mal ansitzen ehe ich meinen Zielfisch an den Haken kriege obwohl ich echt alles beachtet hab was es zu beachten gibt (war bei meinem ersten Karpfen so)  da wäre es ja ein mittleres Wunder wenn ich da gleich beim ersten Mal ne Barbe an Land ziehe


----------



## schroe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG,
geniale Seite.#6 

Werde dieses Jahr wohl mal das Spinngerät etwas vernachlässigen müssen und angeregt durch eure Seite, den Weserbarben versuchen auf die Schliche zu kommen.

Eure Tipps/Tricks und Interviews sind schon jetzt hilfreiche Lektüre.
Danke.#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@schroe: das freut uns. habe durch die site wesentlich weniger freizeit als vorher, wenn die barben wieder richtig laufen laß ich die anderen jungs mal dafür ackern  schließlich soll das fischen ja nicht drunter leiden 

waller: so habe mit heute mal etwas über 2,5 std gegeben. macht laune bei -3 Grad . rechnete an dieser stelle des altarms mit nichts besonderem und das bekam ich vorerst auch. gerade als mich die freundin anrief um zu fragen was ich so mache und ich meinte es wäre wohl ein offenbacher, bekam ich auf das doppelrig nen biss. war ein brassen von ca.4pfd. keine barbe, freute mich aber dennoch. ansonsten versucht auszuloten, was in ne weibliche stockente alles an futter reinpaßt


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hmm Stockente also.. net schlecht hat keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß. Aber ich würde noch warten bis du mehrere an der Futterstelle hast dann kannst mit nem gut geworfenem Wobbler bestimmt punkten ich empfehle dir den zweiteiligen der greift besser 

Naja nen Brachsen is besser als garnix..würd mich auch freuen wenn sich Freitag übrhaupt was flossenbewehrtes herablässt meine Köder zu bemerken.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@waller: hatte nach einigem nachfüttern ein schwarm am platz. eine war scheinbar etwas angeschlagen und leichte beute gewesen, ruf nächstes mal quer, dann kannste mit nerm hähnchenwagen kommen.

bin mal gespannt ob die krippen ne waffe sind? fischte heute in ca. 2,5m tiefe mit sehr wenig strömung. untergrund war eher schlammig wie es in nebenarmen meist ist, doch den brassen scheint es zu gefallen. erklärt auch warum wir keine mehr fangen, stehen wohl eher auf solchen strecken.


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jupp Brassen sind die Schlammwühler schlechthin das Viehzeug fang ich hier massenhaft kommt gleich nach Rotaugen und Pygmäen-Zwergbarschen.
 Wie isn der Grund bei den Buhnen? Barben stehen ja eher auf sandigen oder kiesigen Grund.
 Das mit dem Hähnchenwagen wäre bestimmt ne Prima Idee könnte man ja die Angelkollegen am Platz beliefern. hm vielleicht könnte man mit Schwimmbrot auch gute Erfolge erzielen |supergri. So wie ich die dämlichen Viecher kenne raffen dies nichtmal wenn der ganze Schwarm so ausm Wasser gezogen würde..da wäre schon jedes noch so unterbelichtete Rotauge über alle Berge.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja ich bin ja bekennender vögelfreund  und war deshalb froh etwas gesellschaft gehabt zu haben.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

heute beim gerätehändler mal die spro luxxus 4,5m wg250 in die hand genommen, glaube der angler505 hat recht, sie ist scheinbar etwas belastbarer wie die cherry. andererseits hat se aber auch einen blank wie ne 11m stipprute . also doch kein fall für mich.
die cherry in 4,80 war auch am start. wäre mir etwas zu lang, man braucht ja fast ein fernglas um die spitzen zu sehen . denke wenn ne rute von 3,9 bis 4,2 gewählt wird ist es die beste wahl


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

achso es gibt auch mal wieder was worauf man sich freuen kann, habe gerade den fangbericht einer 13pfd barbe reinbekommen, welchen ich schon mal angekündigt hatte. morgen wird der zu bestaunen sein.

sonntag geht es übrigens wieder an den rhein. sind nur zu dritt (Helmut (sein Interview ist übrigens endlich on , Fish und ich) und müssen uns die ganzen barben halt dann aufteilen  
um die jungs etwas heiss zu machen, hab ich entgegen meiner prinzipien heute beim händler ein wahres wunderflavour gekauft. davon darf man nur ganz wenig benutzen, sonst geht es einem wie den jungs hier
weiss das nebenan die links zu den schmuddelseiten locken, aber laßt das mal weg :q

p.s: der link ist übrigens auf fish`s mist gewachsen, also fragen vonwegen wie haste das gfunden an ihn


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wer gerne mal nachvollziehen möchte, was eine 13pdf barbe anstellt um keinen landgang zu riskieren, kann mal die site checken


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Oh mann, die Barben sind heute wieder Undankbar!!!


Hab mich heute Morgen, bei bösen Frost, Glatteis und Neben mit unter 20m sicht mit meinem Roller wieder nach Biebesheim gemacht um mein Glück mal wieder zu versuchen. Nachdem der Platz auf dem ich eigentlich wollte (wie immer) von unzähligen 20Euro Telepilkruten und Aalglöckchen besetzt war:v, versuchte ich mein glück Heute an einer sehr steil abfallenden und  knapp 7-8 meter tiefen stelle(ein netter Gumpen, muss ich mir zum Nachtangeln merken!!!!)gut 10 meter vom Ufer und weiter. Doch das Glück war heute net auf meiner seite. Nix, nur ein kleiner Zappler an einer Rutte(ich hoffe das es wenigstens ein Fisch war).Relativ frische Fischschuppen waren an der Stelle zu sehen und nen Comoran hab ich auch, als ich ankam, von dort verscheucht. Also Fisch muss es da geben!!! Nur halt heute net für mich!!! Wenigstens hat sich ein Kollge von mir erbarmt, mit ne Thermoskanne kaffee vorbei zu kommen. Und eines hab ich fest gemacht, ich geh nicht so schnell wieder mit dem Roller bei minus Graden Angeln.!!!!#d 

Aber wenigstens hab ich's versucht 
#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bist aber echt einer der härtesten werden nachher auch mal wieder antreten, doch das wetter macht wirklich nicht allzuviel hoffnung. naja wenn wir zu dritt eine erwischen wäre es für mich schon ok


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Kannst ja mal schreiben wie es war!!!#6


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Man! ist es kalt heute. Und die Rutenringe werden durch das Eis ganz schön eng.
Zwei Kilo Futter und zwei Futterkörbe im Rhein - das ist das heutige Ergäbniss


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tja, viel besser war das heute aber bei uns auch nicht - ausser kalter Hose nix gewesen ... #c 

Der komplette Bericht ist auf unserer Seite unter Storys zu finden


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ihr hattet ja noch richtich glück mit dem wetter!!!!  Ihr habt ja noch so weit ihr werfen konntet gesehen!!! bei mir sah es da anders aus!!! unter 20m sicht!!!

ICH WILL DAS DER WINTER ENDLICH VORBEI IST!!!|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Wallerschreck

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tja bei mir auch nix gewesen Freitag nix und Sonntag auch nix vom Spinnen am Samstag Abend will ich garnicht erst anfangen. Also Rheinangeln ist für mich erstmal gestorben bis das Thermometer hoch geht.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@waller: wer jetzt noch was fängt gehört zu den allerbesten  check mal das wetter fürs nächste woende. da geht wieder einer (aber bitte nicht in trebur 

@move: samstag selbe zeit? barbenangeln.de goes biblis


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @waller: wer jetzt noch was fängt gehört zu den allerbesten


 
Hey dann kenne ich einen der allerbesten! Mein Schwager hat Samstag ein ca. 50 cm lange Barbe auf Twister in der Mulde gefangen. Der Leipziger21 war dabei und kann dies bezeugen!:m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey dann kenne ich einen der allerbesten! Mein Schwager hat Samstag ein ca. 50 cm lange Barbe auf Twister in der Mulde gefangen. Der Leipziger21 war dabei und kann dies bezeugen!:m


 
na also, es gibt sie doch. wieso hat er sich denn nicht die berühmte krone aufgesetzt und ein foto gemacht


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wir haben ein Handyfoto gemacht, ich werde meinen Schwager nachher mal anrufen und Ihn fragen ob er mir dieses Bild zusenden kann. Ich stell es dann natürlich in diesen Euren Thread! Keine Frage!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja kannste mal machen. aber vorher noch schnell per bildbearbeitung ne krone montieren


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wofür ne Krone?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür ne Krone?


 
na ja, guck mal ein bisschen in diesem thread oder auf unserer seite barbenfischen.de .... bei barben ab 35cm lässt sich mg nur noch mit krone fotografieren :q


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Samstag also AKW Wandertag die Zweite 

ich werd mal gucken müssen wie es bei mir klappt, warscheinlich auch nur so bis um 13 Uhr, ich geb nämlich am Samstag abend mit meiner Band noch nen Konzert und muss noch vorher zum Soundcheck.

Ansonsten, wenn das wetter so "gut" ist wie vor zwei wochen währe ich dabei!!!! #6 (aber nur mit nem Bier)


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab mal grade so das wetter gecheckt, und sieht schon mal ganz gut aus!!! min 3 Grad für den Sam. aber es könnte ein wenig pieseln!!!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, guck mal ein bisschen in diesem thread oder auf unserer seite barbenfischen.de .... bei barben ab 35cm lässt sich mg nur noch mit krone fotografieren :q


 

|good: |sagnix |muahah: Ich schmeiss mich weg!!!!!

Ob das deiner Fischereierlaubnis am MainzGonsenheimer Rheinabschnitt gut tut???
:g #v |jump: |znaika: |znaika: |znaika:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Den meisten muss ja erst mal erklären was sie da gefangen haben, so lange wie die letzte Barbe her war|bla:

Aber Move hat recht, das Wetter sieht sehr gut aus. Leider für uns sehr unangenehm.

Denke wir werden am Donnerstag alles fest machen, ansonsten muss ich ja auch irgendwann mal an meine vorgefütterte Stelle


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab grad mal geschaut, das Wasser ist nur 6Grad kalt. Warum kann es nicht das ganze Jahr über 10 haben . Also doch eher Biblis


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

6 Grad Wassertemperatur ist doch perfekt, dann  sind  es  an unserem Angelplatz in Biblis noch 12 Grad


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hatte heute mit fish ne kleine telefonkonferenz. neige eigentlich zu unserem winterplatz, habe mich aber dann doch umquatschen lassen. also gut dann biblis. denke wir sollten gegen das letzte mal etwas massiver füttern, der streifen kann das ab 

@sigi(nasi goreng): hoffe kommst dann mit.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Wenn das Wasser dort wärmer ist, sollten die Fische eigentlich auch aktiver sein als an anderen Stellen und damit auch mehr Fressen, oder nich?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi adi,
ja das ist definitiv so. dort siehst du die fische (nicht unbedingt barben) springen ohne ende. kannste im normalen fluss warten bis juli ehe mal wieder einer springt.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Winterplatz wäre mir  zwar  lieber, aber mal sehen, morgen kommen  die Fäden raus, sag gegen  Abend bescheid.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jetzt stell dich net so an, gibt schlimmeres. zb hab ich gerade erfahren, dass ich vater von einer tochter werde. weisste wie schlecht die chancen da stehen, mein wissen irgendwann an die nachfahren weiter geben zu können


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tja du Büxenmacher,  bei mir  sind  die Chancen besser,  daß ich mein Unwissen mal weiter geben kann


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt stell dich net so an, gibt schlimmeres. zb hab ich gerade erfahren, dass ich vater von einer tochter werde. weisste wie schlecht die chancen da stehen, mein wissen irgendwann an die nachfahren weiter geben zu können


 

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!#h 
Da wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als es noch mal zu versuchen!!!:g 
Komm schon, einmal geht noch!!!!#6 
Mehr Zeit hast du durch das viele fischen sowieso nicht #: |splat2:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: naja dann kann se ja deinen knirps beim bundesjungendfischen mal in den sack stecken 

@hasi: naja bist ja schließlich auch sowas wie mein sohn, daher schmerzt es nicht so ganz. werde meinem bub dann dieses jahr das barbenfischen beibringen


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @sigi: naja dann kann se ja deinen knirps beim bundesjungendfischen mal in den sack stecken
> 
> @hasi: naja bist ja schließlich auch sowas wie mein sohn, daher schmerzt es nicht so ganz. werde meinem bub dann dieses jahr das barbenfischen beibringen


 
Ich war auch mal klein!!:g 
Habe selbst zwei Söhne und einer ist beim Angeln geblieben. Beide hat nicht gefunzt!!!#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Vielleicht hast du ja dann nicht bald nur die erste deutsche Seite über's Barbenfischen, sondern auch die erste deutsche barbenfischerIN


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ne, das mit der Ersten Barbenfischerin klappt net, Das war meine Erste freundin Schneller!!! Wenn sie noch leben würde würde ich sie definitiv mal mitbringen, das blonde luder|rolleyes. Möge sie in frieden ruhn#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@OnTheMove

Tod oder war nur schluss?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schluss leider net.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sorry,

dachte nur wegen deinen smiley's...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja dann wechseln wir halt mal auf was erfreuliches. morgen soll es schiffen ohne ende . gibts ne notfallnummer um biblis bei starkem schauer abzublasen?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na ja gebraucht haben wir sie ja net. Na ja fast net. Wie versprochen, als ich nach dem angeln mit dem Roller Heim bin bin ich passend zu meinen missgeschicken natürlich promt in den Regen Reingefahen(in biblis war das wetter klasse) un patsch nass zu hause angekommen. |uhoh: 
Wenigstens war der gig und die folgenden einahmen für die bandkasse klasse, nur meine ohren Pfifen nun wieder wie sau.

Aber das Angel, (auch wenn meine Sänger Fucking Spirit den Geist fast aufgegeben hat) war cool. ich hatte auf jeden fall meinen spaß

 gruss an alle freunde der Nacht.|wavey:


#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja hab auch gut gelacht. 

hatten zusammen 5 barben, wobei keine die 55 überschritt. was komisch war, mehrere ausschlitzer im drill. haben sehr knapp gehangen und von typischen barbenbissen kann auch nicht die rede sein. 

werde später mal ne ausfürliche story auf die website stellen. glaube sind einige angriffe auf die lachmuskeln dabei  denke da direkt an markus den sänger äh mit der sänger 

@fish: jaja der bericht kommt schon, gehe aber erst mal laufen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

OK der Biblisbericht ist online.

Gehen morgen übrigens nochmal in schmaler Besetzung raus. Mal schauen obtrotz des Kälteeinbruchs was geht.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Sänger (Heavy) Lacher sind doch immer was schönes!!!! Mit denen wird es einem am Wasser niie Langweilig. Ach JA die spitzen rutschen auch einfacch so raus, Wir waren mal mit der Sänger von meinem Vater drausen und haben die Rut mal getestet (leider nach dem kauf) und auch bei ihm hat sich die spitze gerne verabschiedet. Ich glaub die muss man festkleben das die halten(oder besser weglassen).

Interessant ist auch das die Härteste Spitze kaum einen unterschied zur mittleren macht. Beide einfach viel zu weich.

@Hasi, Pass auf ich mach dir jetzt Konkurenz bei Deutschland sucht den Super Hasi!!!! Wir könnten aber auch mal ein Duett ausprobieren. Du links von MG ich rechts, bis der arme lachend im Rhein landet:m


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				OnTheMove schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sänger (Heavy) Lacher sind doch immer was schönes!!!! Mit denen wird es einem am Wasser niie Langweilig. Ach JA die spitzen rutschen auch einfacch so raus, Wir waren mal mit der Sänger von meinem Vater drausen und haben die Rut mal getestet (leider nach dem kauf) und auch bei ihm hat sich die spitze gerne verabschiedet. Ich glaub die muss man festkleben das die halten(oder besser weglassen).
> 
> Interessant ist auch das die Härteste Spitze kaum einen unterschied zur mittleren macht. Beide einfach viel zu weich.


 
Hallo,

also ich kann weder bestätigen das sich die Spitzen verabschieden noch das es keine Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Spitzen gibt#d . Fische die Ruten jetzt seid einem Jahr ohne Problem#6 .


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich kann weder bestätigen das sich die Spitzen verabschieden noch das es keine Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Spitzen gibt#d . Fische die Ruten jetzt seid einem Jahr ohne Problem#6 .


Das kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Die Sänger ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, aber meine ist nicht so schlecht wie weiter oben beschrieben wurde.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Vielleicht ist Move doch ein Kaputtnik .

War heute mit nem Kollegen etwas über 3 Stunden am Rhein. Bei -5 Grad plus derbem Wind kein Zuckerschlecken, aber schönes Wetter war es ja trotzdem irgendwie. Hatte sogar nen Biss, welcher aber nicht verwertet werden konnte. Leider war der Glühwein schneller leer, als zu Moselzeiten. Vielleicht aber auch besser so.

Denke es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn es mal 15 Grad wärmer werden würde, damit die Stelle mal die Karten offenlegen kann . Wie dem auch sei, wir bleiben dran .


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG, ich lade dich recht herzlich ein einen wundervollen angeltag mit einer dieser superruten zu verbringen!!! 
Ach ja ich hab dir doch beim Wandern an den Platz erzählt das bei einer der Ruten die schnur grundloss gerissen ist. Das war die selbe Rute, bei der der Spitzening gesprungen ist, der hatte vieleicht schon ne schwachstelle (kerbe oder so)

Wenn die Ruten mir weiter so auf den Sack gehen sind sie genau so schnell wieder weg wie sie da waren. Und wenn ich auch nur noch eine Feeder Rute habe, dann wenigstens ne richtige, ich  hab grad eh ne  DAM SUMO Pilk geschenkt gekiegt, da muss die halt mal ne zeit lang (leider) als ersatz mit nem wurm oder so hinhalten, halt net mehr die feine Englische art net mehr so zum Barben angeln, aber sorry, Ich finde die Ruten net so den Burner.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Leider war der Glühwein schneller leer, als zu Moselzeiten. Vielleicht aber auch besser so.




Auf jeden Fall besser so, was hätte  ich der Pollente nach dem Unfall gestern erzählen sollen?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				OnTheMove schrieb:
			
		

> .....hab grad eh ne DAM SUMO Pilk geschenkt gekiegt, da muss die halt mal ne zeit lang (leider) als ersatz mit nem wurm oder so hinhalten, halt net mehr die feine Englische art net mehr so zum Barben angeln, aber sorry......


 
@move: das macht überhaupt nix! machst halt oben noch nen hübsches glöckchen dran und dann passt das schon .... :q hast es ja am letzten samstag gesehen - die kollegen rechts und links von uns haben auch mit ähnlichen ruten gefischt und die barben anschliessend an ufer "gepilkt" - da brauchts schon eine etwa stabilere rute ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

muss zugeben das ich so nen drill echt noch nie gesehen habe. war echt keine sekunde zu lange gedrillt.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Stellt ihr hier keine Bilder und Berichte mehr rein??


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

doch auf alle fälle. 

gibt aber momentan kaum was zu berichten da nur am woende geangelt wird bzw. nix gefangen.

aber frag doch mal die anderen leser dieser abteilung was los ist?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Richtig wenn nichts gefangen wird, kann man auch nichts fotografieren und berichten


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt ihr hier keine Bilder und Berichte mehr rein??



hi adi,
hatte dich ja schon mal per mail gefragt was du denn hier vermisst bzw. wie du auf die frage kommst? vielleicht siehste meine frage hier ja eher ????:r


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Sorry war schon lange nicht mehr e-mail's checken...
Ich mein sonst habt ihr hier doch auch immer gepostet mit vielen coolen Bilder'n und Fängen...
In letzter Zit wird hier nur noch geschrieben das ihr da und da hin geht und wann sich getroffen wird...
Ich mein nur, mir kann's egal sein, deine Seite ist mir eh lieber, wollt das nur mal fragen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: es ist momentan eine schwierige angelei, bei der ja nicht sonderlich viel rauskommt. siehste in anderen sparten hier auch, dass nix besonderes los ist. hoffen selber das es bald mal wieder richtig läuft und es mal was zu berichten gibt bzw. Bilder zu posten. hasi müssen wir auch wieder mehr einspannen, da ohne ihn irgendwie was fehlt .

wenn wir schreiben wir gehen raus, geht manchmal irgendein boardmitglied mit, was echt cool ist (sonntag mittag soll es wieder soweit sein .

die ausführlchen storys sind ja auf unserer site und können da nachgelesen werden. macht keinen sinn die hier reinzukopieren, da das layout(bilder) nicht passt. aber kurzfassungen der fänge oder deine datenbank sind für ein forum ja eigentlich auch ok. der thread ist aber ja nicht nur für uns da, sondern für alle .

vielleicht mal mit thomas sprechen ob der ne auskopplung für das magazin nehmen will.

verstehe nicht warum keiner was in die datenbank einsetzt, dachte neulich ich geb mal was rüber (auch wenns keine 70+ ist, was für mich die grenze für ne meldung ist) und dann läuft es etwas an, aber war nicht so (hängt natürlich auch an der jahreszeit, aber ja nicht nur) .


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

habe heute beschlossen meine vorfütteraktion abzubrechen. zu oft sitzen kollegen in der nähe, sodass ich nicht füttern kann. nachdem ich heute wieder dort war und nicht füttern konnte, habe ich jetzt für unser sonntagsfischen vorgefüttert. fish wird sich zwar wegen unlauterem wettbewerb beschweren, aber was solls 

es ist etwas wärmer geworden, denke es wird was beissen (auch ohne warmwasserauslauf .


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So  nun sind wir zurück von unserem Sonntagsfischen. Was soll  ich  sagen: Ausser Bresen nix  gewesen. War echt nicht leicht heute.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ob es heute an sigi 's Indischer Gewürzmischung im Futter oder am gut abgelagerten Glühwein aus mg 's Restbeständen lag ist wohl noch nicht ganz geklärt ....|bla:  Fakt ist jedenfalls das heute ausser halbstarken Brassen nichts zu holen war. Der erste verirrte sich gleich an sigi 's Rute, der eigentlich gewohnt war nix zu fangen und daher seinen Kescher erst einmal auf dem Futteral tüddeln musste ...:q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war aber tolles wetter solange die sonne da war. hat schon einiges mehr an kraft und wird uns hoffentlich bald mal mehr einheizen (dann muss das mein ca. 4 jahre alter glühwein nicht erledigen).

interessant war heute, dass die brassen kurz vor der dämmerung zugeschlagen haben. dann kamen die bisse aber innerhalb von minuten. typisch für das winterfischen diese kurzen beissphasen. komisch das die brassen bissen, haben wir dort sonst nur sehr selten (oder lag es an sigi cucumafutter)?

also nächstes mal auf zum sommer hot spot. kann nicht mehr viel schlechter werden.

spruch des tages von sigi: das futter teste ich im sommer noch mal.
jens: ja gute idee. wenns heute nix fängt, schaffste das im sommer damit bestimmt auch


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich  geh morgen Vormittag  noch mal an den Start. Mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab im moment nur pech, ich war gestern am Rhein und wollte am Wochenende wenn ich das neue Gerät hab dann so langsam mal wieder anfangen, aber egal wo ich gucke oder bestelle nichts ist lieferbar....


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute von 11.15  bis 16.00 geangelt. Gefangen hab ich eine  Barbe  64cm 2,8Kg. Die bis nach nur einer Stunde angeln, was mich eigentlich auf  gute Fänge  hoffen lies. Aber bei den Wassertemperaturen  wird es  wohl bei Einzelfischen bleiben


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: bist trotzdem mein bester. habe für freitag urlaub eingereicht, dann checken wir das noch mal. interessant, dass die burschen doch in der harten strömung stehen. ohne käse wären vielleicht mehr bisse drinne gewesen 

@adi: was haste denn bestellt?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> ohne käse wären vielleicht mehr bisse drinne gewesen



Hab dir zu dem Thema grad nen Bericht für die Page  geschickt


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hat die denn weit draussen gebissen? mit haar gefischt?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Hatte die Syntec und kleinram wie Futtereimer bestellt, war aber nicht lieferbar...
War grad eben in Bonn, hab mir da die Shimano Beastmaster Multirange XXHL Feeder gekauft, 4,50m mit verlängerung auf 4,80m, 200g wurfgewicht...
Hab 139euro dafür bezahlt, kostet eigentlich 150euro...
Voll der baum


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Klar mit Haar, ja relativ weit draußen.


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Hatte die Syntec und kleinram wie Futtereimer bestellt, war aber nicht lieferbar...
> War grad eben in Bonn, hab mir da die Shimano Beastmaster Multirange XXHL Feeder gekauft, 4,50m mit verlängerung auf 4,80m, 200g wurfgewicht...
> Hab 139euro dafür bezahlt, kostet eigentlich 150euro...
> Voll der baum



Die hättest du bei Bode preiswerter bekommen (124,90). Lass´mich mal wissen, welche Erfahrung du mit dieser Rute machst.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich weiß, hab ich mir auch gedacht... 
Bei dennen bekomm ich aber auch immer rabatt ohne ende, desshalb ist mir das eigentlich egal, und vom Bode wurden wir schon oft verarscht...
Ich habe Gestern ne PB DvD, En Futtereimer und ne Shimano Einzelkurbel für 0euro dazu bekommen...
Das gleich das auch wieder aus, und meinen nächsten Rod Pod bekomm ich auch wieder 10euro billiger... 
Auf den ersten eindruck ist das aber ne richtig geile Rute..

Hatte gestern auf die neue Sänger in der Hand, 4,20m wg bis 180g für 89euro...
Dann die neue Mosella Xedion 4,80m und ich glaub 200g oder 250g wg. aber 239euro...
Dann die neue Balzer, 4,20m 250g wg, mit schwingspitzen und allem, 199euro...
Die Cherry in sämtlichen längen und noch 3 Shimano's wovon eine jetzt meine ist


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: na dann kannste es ja krachen lassen (nicht wörtlich nehmen). kenne die vom anschauen her, ist schon  etwas härter wie ne bibberrute . 

hoffentlich haste für die 4,8m gute augen, kam mir ewig vor das gerät


----------



## ulschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> hoffentlich haste für die 4,8m gute augen, kam mir ewig vor das gerät



Ist doch bei Barben nicht so wichtig |supergri


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch bei Barben nicht so wichtig |supergri



Genau, da sieht man die bisse am umkippen der Rute oder Rod Pod


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				ulschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch bei Barben nicht so wichtig |supergri



prinzipiell gebe ich dir da recht, dennoch glotzt man in der hoffnung es beisst gleich was dauernd auf die rutenspitze und dann gibt ein steifes genick 

hat einer in letzter zeit mal ein gebrauchtes tripod in ebay gesehen bzw. wie teuer dies weggegangen ist?


@adi: bei dem 4,8m hebel kippt dein pod vielleicht schneller, als dir lieb ist|bla:


----------



## mönch

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tach zusammen,

@MainzGonsenheim: habe gestern eines ersteigert für sage und schreibe 26,50€:q. Ein Anderes hatte ich unter Beobachtung, ist für 40,60€ verkauft worden, war allerdings fast neu. 

Gruß aus EN
Mönch#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				mönch schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> @MainzGonsenheim: habe gestern eines ersteigert für sage und schreibe 26,50€:q. Ein Anderes hatte ich unter Beobachtung, ist für 40,60€ verkauft worden, war allerdings fast neu.
> 
> Gruß aus EN
> Mönch#h


hi mönch,
auch ein ultimate tripod? ist das noch wie neu oder schon etwas (wie soll ich sagen) angenagt? lege bei meinem ja immer nen stein hinten an die brücke, sonst geht es ja nicht.


übrigens was soll eigentlich die wettervorhersage auf wetteronline? müsste seit 3 tagen weit über 0 sein und ist in wirklichkeit -4#q ich extra deshalb morgen urlaub genommen um rauszugehen und jetzt dieses wetter|uhoh:. naja egal, konnte ja noch weitere mit uns unheil reissen :q


----------



## mönch

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim: weiß noch nicht so recht, habe heute überwiesen. Auf dem Foto siehts ganz gut aus, und der Typ schrieb von" gutem gebrauchten Zustand", naja, wir werden sehen wenn ich es auspacke.

Wie schauts bei euch mit Fängen aus im Moment? War diese Woche zweimal los ,aber so wirklich ging irgendwie nichts, muß dazu sagen, das ich mit Feeder und Barben und so erst im Oktober angefangen habe,war sonst nur mit Gummi und Blinker unterwegs.
Wettertechnisch hab ich echt Glück gehabt, gestern sogar über 10° in der Sonne.

Gruß Mönch


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mönch: nur einzelne fische momentan. letzten winter war es ein kinderspiel gegen die jetztigen bedingungen. werden es morgen sehen was geht. wenn man momentan nix fängt ist es fast normal . aber es geht ja auch um den spass und die entspannung, ausserdem um das vernichten alter glühweinbestände 

sach dann mal an wie es mit dem pod ausgegangen ist


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Soso die Barbenangeln.de-Jungs sind wieder zu hause. Bei molligen -6 bis -3 Grad hat es sich aushalten lassen. Leider wollten die barben nicht so wie wir, und wir fuhren einen eiskalten Schneider ein. Wenigstens war der Glühwein warm. ich möchte hier noch Fish an den Pranger stellen, da er nie den Kocher bedient oder sich sonst beim Glühweinzubereiten nützlich macht. Das einzigste was er kann ist seine Tasse zum nachschenken hin halten. |peinlich


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

... dafür konnte ich *das* dann aber auch besonders gut  Ich dachte mir, es reicht völlig aus wenn ihr zwei euch die Finger an dieser undefinierbaren Pampe aus mg 's Vielstoffbrenner versaut ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie dem auch sei die fische stehen mitten im hauptstrom. haben einen in der nähe gehabt, welcher ganz gut gefangen hat. es handelte sich um nen kormoran der ne barbe (meine ich erkannt zu haben) von min. 35cm abschluckte. 

verdammtes wetter, gehe erst wieder ab 5grad plus


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich werde gleich mal mit nem Freund an die Buhnen gehen, vielleicht gibts ja einen....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: mach doch mal paar bilder für die zurück- äh daheimgebliebenen.
übrigens kann es schwer sein auf ner neuen rute was zu fangen, das phänomen hatten ja schon viele, hoffentlich erledigst du das gleich heute


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ein Biss, mehr war nicht drin heute, haben auch nur 2std. geangelt...
Die kälte und Hunderte von Schiffen haben es uns unmöglich gemacht 
Waren auch nicht an der geplanten Stelle da die trocken liegt....
Die Strömung war auch ganz schon heftig...
Die Rute ist eigentlich super, nur ein bisschen weich in der Spitze, aber ohne die verlängerung gehts...
Nächste Woche wollen wir warscheinlich in Hafen, mal gucken was die Stinker und die Rotaugen so machen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

mit wie viel gewicht haste denn gefischt und wieso ist die spitze zu weich?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab mit nem 120gr. Korb gefischt, an ner 5OZ Spitze....
Es ist nicht die Spitze selber der gesamte teil oben ist meiner meinung nach zu weich...
Aber das wird alles gewöhnungssache sein....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mit nem 120gr. Korb gefischt, an ner 5OZ Spitze....
> Es ist nicht die Spitze selber der gesamte teil oben ist meiner meinung nach zu weich...
> Aber das wird alles gewöhnungssache sein....



biste dir sicher 5oz zu weich? meine hat 3oz und geht da sehr gut mit in ebenfalls harten wasser. musst mal foto machen


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich meine das Teil wo die Spitze drauf gesteckt wird, ich habe so das gefühl das das viel zuviel belastung ab bekommt und sich auch fast nur dort biegt beim Wurf, weil die nachfolgenden teile doch ziemlich stark sind...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja beim wurf ist es doch egal was sich da biegt, hauptsache die rute lädt sich noch gut auf. shimano schreibt ja sie ist genau richtig für leute die 100m weit draussen fischen  fisch sie mal ne zeit und dann ziehste nochmal ein fazit.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

angesichts der grossen schneemassen sollte man vielleicht jetzt noch flache stellen für das frühjahrsfischen abchecken (steine und sonstige strukturen merken bzw. fotografieren).

denke die barben kommen bei steigendem wasser dann wieder in reichweite. bin zwar kein hochwasserfan, aber was will man machen . 

leider geht das wetter pünktlich zum woende wieder in die falsche richtung, so dass man vermutlich wieder nen offenbacher schieben darf. eine lösung wäre ja nicht rauszugehen, bringt aber ja auch nicht mehr fisch


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie jetzt? du willst doch nicht schwächeln. würde sagen am Wochenende mal ne andere Stelle. Kaiserbrücke oder Schierstein unter die Brücke, was hällst du davon?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

höchstens sehr kurzfristig, hörte die tage von fängen in tieferem wasser. wunder wird es dort auch nicht geben.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wunder nicht, aber vielleicht mal eins-zwei Barben


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Wunder nicht, aber vielleicht mal eins-zwei Barben



naja wenn ich es mir recht überlege|rolleyes. wäre allerdings das erste mal das ich im tiefen wasser barben erwische|kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jungs hab es mir überlegt. Lass mich doch nicht von Timo als Weichei bezeichnen und gehe mit raus. Ist irgendwie kein Woende wenn ich nicht beim Fischen war  Mehr als nen Offenbacher schieben geht ja eigentlich nicht 

Möchte allerdings darauf wetten, dass wir (wenn was geht) Brassen fangen. Stelle ist zwar nicht gerade romantisch, aber macht nix, kommt Timo auch net auf dumme Gedanken 

Übrigens Gruss von Hasi. Hat mir geschrieben er ist momentan fast jeden Tag woanders am arbeiten International-Hasi) und deshalb geht keiner. Naja kommt Frühjahr, kommt Hasi:m


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Naja kommt Frühjahr, kommt Hasi:m


 
... und mit seinem neuen auto & navi auch immer dahin wo er soll |bla:


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin Jungs mal ne Frage ...
Ich werd wohl über Ostern ne Woche lang die Möglichkeit haben im Rhein im köln/Bonn Bereich zu angeln .

Da leider Raubfischschonzeit ist würd ichs auch gerne mal auf Barben probieren .
Hättet ihr vielleicht n paar Tipps wo , wie , womit usw ... ?
Hab nähmlich keine Ahnung vom Barbenangeln , hab erst einmal eine kleine durch Zufall erwischt ...

Antworten vielleicht über PN um den thread nicht dichtzumüllen ?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@kochtop: wenn du weiter runter richtung mainz kommst geht was. so weit oben kenne ich mich nicht aus . denke aber hier sind jungs von da oben aktiv


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und mit seinem neuen auto & navi auch immer dahin wo er soll |bla:


 
Genau, jetzt ist es passiert und wenn mir einer den Treffpunkt mit der genauen Adresse gibt natürlich auch den Tag (Sa oder So????), dann komme ich auch. Ohne Tackle aber mit Cam.
So zu sagen ne Probefahrt.

Schaun wir mal wie lange es Audi mit mir aushält:q :g


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie wär's den wenn ihr Guiding Touren im Feeder'n in eurer gegend macht...?!


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Hasi

Wir waren heute los. Waren in Schierstein und haben es im tieferen Wasser versucht. an der Stelle haben wir schon mal gefischt und gute Brassen um die 5-6 Pfund gefangen. Heute blieb es leider beim Offenbacher, das Wasser ist wohl einfach zu kalt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: wenn wir weiter so fangen, müssen wir bald irgendwo ein guiding in anspruch nehmen . es ist wie timo sagt, das wasser ist superkalt und trotz unserer hartnäckigkeit zahlt es sich momentan nicht aus. egal wo, es beisst nicht.

aber eins ist amtlich, wenn es im herbst läuft werden so viele stunden gekloppt, dass ich winterfischen nicht mehr nötig habe . 

glaube in der rubrik winterfischen wird einiges geändert werden müssen


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Haste mal was vom Ismaninger Speichersee gehört?? Da scheinen ja die dicksten dinger drin zu sein...
Musste mal im Blinker die Hitparade für die Barbe gucken, der is immer mit dabei...
20.09 87cm 14Pfd 200g, 27.09 81cm 11Pfd. 200g usw....


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich glaub selbst wenn wir 1000 Barben im Herbst fangen, würde keiner im Winter zuhause bleiben. Ausser Hasi vielleicht 
Ich denke wir kommen nicht drum herum noch mal in Biblis aufzuschlagen, solange die Brühe so kalt ist.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Haste mal was vom Ismaninger Speichersee gehört?? Da scheinen ja die dicksten dinger drin zu sein...
> Musste mal im Blinker die Hitparade für die Barbe gucken, der is immer mit dabei...
> 20.09 87cm 14Pfd 200g, 27.09 81cm 11Pfd. 200g usw....


 

ja kenne ich. habe kontakt mit nem kollegen, der dort sehr gut fängt. warten schon sehnsüchtig auf den von ihm versprochenen bericht. check mal seine site http://www.c-oertel.de/


@sigi: immer dieses biblis. hab langsam keine meisenknödel mehr :q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub selbst wenn wir 1000 Barben im Herbst fangen, würde keiner im Winter zuhause bleiben. Ausser Hasi vielleicht
> Ich denke wir kommen nicht drum herum noch mal in Biblis aufzuschlagen, solange die Brühe so kalt ist.


 
Als ich noch so jung war wie du habe ich auch jede Min am Wasser verbracht. Glaub mir, das lässt nach!!:g 
Außerdem 120 km gurken und dann noch 100km Klamotten schleppen und dann nichts fangen ist nichts mehr in meinem Alter.
Im Moment viel zu tun und da ist einfach keine richtige Zeit.
Autoproblem ist erst mal gelöst, aber die nächsten drei Wochen bin ich auch nur Tageweise zu Hause.
Geht nicht anders!!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: na da hat dir hasi mit seinem posting mal wieder gezeigt wo der frosch die locken hat hähäähähä

@hasi: wieso fängste dann nicht einfach was, wenn du schon so viele kilometer anreist 

übrigens schaue ich gerade mit freudiger erregung auf den wetterbericht. können wenn dem so ist ja ab nächste woche in kurzen hosen fischen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Was sagen die den??


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

7tags 4nachts. nicht schlecht


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Leztes Jahr hattest du ja auch schon recht mit deiner vorhersage, 16 grad hattest du glaub ich gesagt...??!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war das meine vorhersage für juni?


----------



## Case

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute.
59cm. Beim Hechtblinkern in der Brustflosse gehakt. 

Case


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Heute.
> 59cm. Beim Hechtblinkern in der Brustflosse gehakt.
> 
> Case



hi,
an welchem gewässerprofil haste die denn erwischt?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Guck mal hier...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41589&page=5


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: entweder sehr gutes erinnerungsvermögen, oder liest den ganzen tag im web . aber du siehst, früher war alles besser


----------



## Case

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> an welchem gewässerprofil haste die denn erwischt?



Genau hier. Erste 10 Meter ruhig und so 1,5 Meter tief. Zweite 10 Meter heftige Strömung. Hab ich direkt am Übergang gehakt.

Case


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Genau hier. Erste 10 Meter ruhig und so 1,5 Meter tief. Zweite 10 Meter heftige Strömung. Hab ich direkt am Übergang gehakt.
> 
> Case



und willste da jetzt auch mal nen barbenansitz wagen? schliesslich haste ja jetzt welche geortet


----------



## Case

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> und willste da jetzt auch mal nen barbenansitz wagen? schliesslich haste ja jetzt welche geortet



Nein, eigentlich nicht. War ein Zufallsfang, und ich dachte ich setz einfach mal ein Bild in den Barbenthread. Wollte ich gezielt auf Barben gehen dann würde ich das an unserer Donaustrecke machen. Aber Barben schmecken nicht und werden von mir nicht speziel beangelt. Ich weiß nicht mal mehr genau wann ich meine letzte gefangen hab. Dürfte aber so ca. 15 Jahre her sein. Trotzdem der kampfstärkste Fisch in unseren Gewässern.

Case


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das wetter ist ja wohl mal klasse. natürlich ist fast das ganze woende verplant und ich muss die kollegen alleine ziehen lassen . oder ich geh sehr spät abends.

werden sehn, auf alle fälle denke ich es wird was laufen 

kurioses am rande: habe eben mit sigi gesprochen und mal gefragt was er denn wohl an krallenkörbchen gebrauchen könnte, da wir ja eh welche für die cherrys bestellen müssten. wer jetzt denkt er würde vielleicht so 10-20 stück nehmen irrt sich bzw. kennt ihn nicht. es sollen alleine für ihn 50 stück!!!!! sein . sind ja schon 3kg alleine für ihn, wird dann wohl per spedition kommen


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bei euch kommt die Post wohl bald mim Tieflader wa...


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bin ja nur froh, dass ich das zeugs nicht abholen muss


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der typ von der Post wird sich auch bedanken wenn ihr alle so bestellt...


----------



## Erik90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo mal ne frage an euch, wann in beissen die barben am besten.
Tageszeiten meine ich. Wechselt das inden Jahreszeiten?

Frühjahr:
Sommer:
Herbst:
Winter:

Mfg erik


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Erik

~> http://barbenfischen.de/know-how/jahreszeiten/jahreszeiten.html


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> kurioses am rande: habe eben mit sigi gesprochen und mal gefragt was er denn wohl an krallenkörbchen gebrauchen könnte, da wir ja eh welche für die cherrys bestellen müssten. wer jetzt denkt er würde vielleicht so 10-20 stück nehmen irrt sich bzw. kennt ihn nicht. es sollen alleine für ihn 50 stück!!!!! sein . sind ja schon 3kg alleine für ihn, wird dann wohl per spedition kommen



Wieso kurios? Wenn deine 5 Körbe abgerissen sind musst du ja nächste Woche schon wieder bestellen 
Spaß beiseite, soviele sinds ja dann doch nicht geworden.
Ich denke am Wochenende könnte die Beisserei etwas besser werden. Leider weiß ich noch nicht wann ich los komme. Nach Biblis brauch ich ja dann nicht, wenn das Wasser wieder so warm ist


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Oha, hab gerade gesehen wie der Rhein am steigen ist, wird wohl doch kein so gutes Wochenende


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mal ne frage an euch, wann in beissen die barben am besten.
> Tageszeiten meine ich. Wechselt das inden Jahreszeiten?
> 
> Frühjahr:
> Sommer:
> Herbst:
> Winter:
> 
> Mfg erik



hi,
szeht tatsächlich einiges über das thema auf unserer page, dennoch bleibt nach meinen beobachtungen eins immer gleich. mittags zwischen 11 und 14 uhr ist ne sehr gute zeit. vielleicht ist es nicht überall so, doch bei uns ist es der ganzjährige trend


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, hab gerade gesehen wie der Rhein am steigen ist, wird wohl doch kein so gutes Wochenende



ich hab es euch gesagt er wird steigen, aber die experten meinten ja da fehlt so viel das nix passiert:q
dennoch, steht noch nicht wahnsinnig hoch und ist trotz schmelzwasser weiterhin wärmer geblieben. solltest es versuchen. allerdings denke ich das es jetzt relativ nah an der steinpackung mehr sinn macht als draussen (was auch das problem mit treibgut etwas lindert).


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

2m Anstieg in 3 Tagen, ist ja nicht grad viel gell  
Auch wenn es noch ein normaler Pegel ist, was meinste was da jetzt für eine Suppe mit Suppengrün angeschwemmt kommt. Ich kuck mir den Rhein heut erst mal an, und entscheide dann morgen früh ob ich mir das antuhe.


----------



## Erik90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Danke für die antwort.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> 2m Anstieg in 3 Tagen, ist ja nicht grad viel gell


 
genau! das ist ja so gut wie nix .... oben sitzt du übrigens auch viel bequemer :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> genau! das ist ja so gut wie nix .... oben sitzt du übrigens auch viel bequemer :q




aber dennoch hat das oben sitzen so seine tücken. der eine kollege hat von so nem kötter fast die rute ins wasser gestrahlt bekommen|bla:. der hat erst das bein wieder zurückgezogen, als die besitzerin so gnädig war ihn zurückzupfeiffen.:q:q


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ist doch auch nett, so ein schöner golden-shower auf die Rute 
War heut kurz am Rhein, ist zu viel Dreck drin. Ich warte bis sich der Pegel etwas eingependelt hat.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kann bei sigi nicht passieren - liegt ja nen 10kg uferstein als gegengewicht auf seinem pod 

ist doch mein reden! nächstes wochenende dürfte sich das einigermassen normalisiert haben ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

weicheier, alles weicheier. wenn ich zeit hätte, wäre ich draussen. naja kenne ja meine pappenheimer.

@fish: da die hunde oft nur 1x am tag rausdürfen strahlen die wie ein kärcher-hochdruckreiniger mit dem dreckfräseaufsatz. daher kannste selbst mit nem 10kg stein nicht viel gegenhalten. die fliegen beim pi.... immer um


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

is klar! 

deinen alten und überlagerten glühwein kannst du doch auch zuhause in der garage abkippen - da müssen wir doch nicht extra an den rhein fahren |supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> is klar!
> 
> deinen alten und überlagerten glühwein kannst du doch auch zuhause in der garage abkippen - da müssen wir doch nicht extra an den rhein fahren |supergri



was du für typen kennst, der rechts geht ja noch, der mit den vogelgrippehandschuhen eher nicht.:q

bin heute extra zur angelstelle gejoggt, weil ich dachte es wär doch einer draussen. fehlanzeige. klar ist das wasser etwas trübe, aber nicht so verdreckt, das man nicht angeln könnte. nächtes woende oder unter der woche muss was laufen. bestelle glaich die körbchen 

wassertemp 7,5grad ist nicht so schlecht


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Öh, das war doch der gute Glühwein, der sogar noch haltbar war. hab ich ja auch mitgebracht


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

stimmt! das war ja der gute fusel   wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war auf mg's verstaubten pullen die postleitzahl noch 4-stellig ... :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wollen die damen denn das nächste wochende raus, oder ist das wasser zu nass?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mir fällt gerade ein, nächstes Wochenende ist ja Fassenacht, da bin ich ja gar ned da. Fahr am Freitag paar Tage nach Bayern, vielleicht klappt es die Woche noch mal abends.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> wollen die damen denn das nächste wochende raus, oder ist das wasser zu nass?


 
na, mal schaun ... sieht momentan bei mir ganz gut aus


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kollege war am freitag draussen und hatte zumindest einen biss (war allerdings vor dem starken ansteigen des wassers).

wasser ist noch sehr braun, fällt aber schon wieder etwas. hoffe am woende auf <3m. obwohl blei kann ich ja jetzt richtig dranhängen da heute die neuen ruten kamen (nette beschriftung aufm karton:"barben-crew") 
leider geht ja am woende die fastnacht los, wird also vermutlich erst sonntag werden bevor ich wieder ne (angel)rute halten kann

übrigens hat der ofenloch ja im märz seine hausmesse. denke wir brauchen mal wieder paar sack futter oder? 

stichwort futter: gibt dort jetzt ein mastermix barbenfutter 20kg für glaube unter 25€. können es ja mal testen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Musst mal gucken ob das was ist, unter www.mosella-team.de
da unten links ~> Pegelstände & Rhein....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Musst mal gucken ob das was ist, unter www.mosella-team.de
> da unten links ~> Pegelstände & Rhein....



hi adrian,
ja den wetteronline pegel hab ich auch in meinen favoriten. benutze aber fast nur noch den von unserer linksammlung. da ich dann gleich weiter auf die wassertemperatur springe. wie schaut es bei euch mit hochwasser aus, auch so trübe brühe?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr am Rhein, werd jetzt am we mal runter gucken, mein Vater meinte eben das der ordentlich hoch ist...
Die Ahr aufjedenfall ist nur noch eine Braune Suppe...


----------



## Aali-Barba

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Rhein hier in der Nähe (Krefeld) ist derzeit nicht nur ziemlich hoch, sondern auch sehr schlammig und trübe. Ich vermute mal, dass Flußaufwärts schon so manche Wiese unter Wasser steht. Kein Wunder nach Schneefällen, wie solche Dinge wie in Bayern angerichtet haben. Selbst für hiesige Verhältnisse ist ja einiges runter gekommen und der Regen kam dann gleich hinterher.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich denke mal das das wieder wie letztes Jahr wird, da war noch bis fast Ende Mai alles unter Wasser...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ihr könntet recht haben, doch die barben müssen ja vor der laichzeit ordentlich fressen. 
denke (hoffe) aber eigentlich, das es gleichmässig etwas höher bleibt und somit gute verhältnisse vorherrschen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> denke (hoffe) aber eigentlich, das es gleichmässig etwas höher bleibt und somit gute verhältnisse vorherrschen.



Ja, wenn da nicht das ganze Kraut, Müll, Äste und so im Wasser wären...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sollte aber (wie die trübung auch) nach ner woche eigentlich gehen. haben hier aber ne stelle welche bei hohem wasserstand unheimliche mengen an papierfetzen mitspült. diese hängen dann in der schnur fest und sind kaum abzubekommen . sieht wenn du genug eingefangen hast manchmal fast aus wie ein biss


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

plan für woende sieht vermutlich so aus:
morgen mal paar std an die klopapierstelle und dort vor den füssen angeln. wenn gut, dann sonntag mit fish nochmal hin.

wenn schlecht, dann schnelle strömung und cherry einweihen (allerdings wegen mangelnder schnur und körbe noch etwas verhaltenes fischen .


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> plan für woende sieht vermutlich so aus:
> morgen mal paar std an die klopapierstelle und dort vor den füssen angeln. wenn gut, dann sonntag mit fish nochmal hin.
> 
> wenn schlecht, dann schnelle strömung und cherry einweihen (allerdings wegen mangelnder schnur und körbe noch etwas verhaltenes fischen .


 
Hi Jens,

die Klopapierstelle bzw. -strecke kenn ich auch........:v War teilweise rekordverdächtig, wieviel Klopapier auf 30 Meter Schnur passt. Unglaublich! Ich hoffe, ihr habt wenigstens ein paar Bärbels erwischt. Ich war heute mit Carphunter 76 auf Zander und wir haben ne schöne runde 0 abgeliefert....#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Es beisst wieder!!!!!!!:m
Heute eine 62er und einen Monsterbrassen gefangen. Ist schön aber noch nix wildes. Hätte aber wenn weniger Pech im SPiel gewesen wäre 3 Stück haben können, da mir noch 2 im Drill verloren gingen. Keine schlechte Bissanzahl.
Habe allerdings auch eine neue Vorfüttertechnik ausprobiert und war schon 3Std vorher zum impfen an die Stelle gefahren.

Klappte prima. Story darüber auf unserer Site.

P.S.: Kanufahrer sollten die vielleicht eher nicht lesen|bla:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jens,
> 
> die Klopapierstelle bzw. -strecke kenn ich auch........:v War teilweise rekordverdächtig, wieviel Klopapier auf 30 Meter Schnur passt. Unglaublich! Ich hoffe, ihr habt wenigstens ein paar Bärbels erwischt. Ich war heute mit Carphunter 76 auf Zander und wir haben ne schöne runde 0 abgeliefert....#h



ich gehe heute nochmal an die klopapierstelle, während der faule fish zu euch fischen kommt. ist aber nicht so schlecht, da wir dann mal nen guten überblick bekommen wo es momentan besser läuft (wird übrigens bei mir sein).


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wenn du die frequenz der sehschwachen paddler meinst, hast du sicherlich recht - da wird bei mir nix gehen


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Abbä saukalt isses heut rechts wie links von de Au. Wir hamms heut nämlisch nochemol probiert, aber net so lang... 

Wie soll ich sagen, ich bin irgendwie froh, nicht mehr draussen zu sein.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So, die Ahr ist wieder klar und auch wieder gefallen, aber dafür ist es Sau Kalt und es Schneit!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

"Den Vogel schossen aber zwei junge Mädels ab, die mir erklärten ich müsse bevor sie kommen rausziehen . Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher wie sie das meinten, aber da ich ja bald heirate habe ich mich auf keine versauten Sachen mit denen eingelassen ."

Hahahahahahaha :q :q


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ausser der nase lief heut' nix! ich war heute mal an unserem sommer-spot - die barben aber scheinbar noch nicht  zwei bisse, die aber ohne folgen blieben, jede menge hänger und ziemlich viel zeugs in der schnur, dafür aber mal gelegenheit die beiden cherry neu-zugänge auszuprobieren


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: is doch echt en ding mit denen oder?

Heute nochmals am Start gewesen. 4h Superkälte wurde aber mit 3 Fischen belohnt (heute keine Aussteiger oder Ähnliches). Nach ner Stunde ein mittlerer Brassen, dann 45min später einer 57er und nochmal 30min drauf eine schöne 67er. Die Barben sind momentan sehr gut genährt und ahben trotz des kalten Wassers ordentlich Feuer. Witzig war eine Frau, die  ein Foto machen sollte und total Schiss hatte ich würde was perverses mit dem Fisch anstellen. Das ihr Köter mir fast den Arm abbiss als ich ihr den Foto gab war da eher nicht so schlimm. Das nenn ich mal Tierliebe.
Torsten hat wegen Faulheit heute nen anderen Platz bevorzugt, weil ohne Karren ja zu weit zu laufen . Strafe muss sein


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @adi: is doch echt en ding mit denen oder?
> 
> Witzig war eine Frau, die  ein Foto machen sollte und total Schiss hatte ich würde was perverses mit dem Fisch anstellen.



Was ist eigentlich los bei euch??? Irgendwas stimmt mit euch doch nicht, erst die Kanu's mit ihrem super kommentar und jetzt die Frau |uhoh:  


Mit den Kanu's hatten wir aber auch schon oft sowas...
Im Hafen kamm mal so ne Frau an und meinte, ob wir die Angeln mal für 20min raus holen könnten, die würden jetzt en ausdauer Test machen, die sind dann den Hafen hoch und runter gepaddelt...
Schlimmer sind aber die Jet-ski fahrer, wenn wir auf oder zwischen den Panzerrampen am Angeln sind müssen wir immer Platz machen wenn die mit ihren Hänger'n da ankommen und dann da rum bretter'n....


----------



## planlos13

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

servus,
ich möchte in dieser saison mal ein wenig experimentieren und wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch eigentlich auch mit boilies auf barben fischt, beim karpfenangeln werden diese ja oft nur als beifang gefangen, wär klasse wenn jemand seine erfahrungen damit schildern würde.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Männer!
Man, ich bekomme nichts mehr mit. Bin voll im Stress und ab Morgen schon wieder unterwegs.|gr: 
Habe den Rhein nur von der Brücke aus gesehen und mehr nicht. Im Moment sieht es ja nicht so rosig aus und die Fänge sind auch nicht soooo klasse.
Ich hoffe, dass es sich bald mal wieder ändert und ich dabei sein kann!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: wie was heisst mit uns stimmt was nicht? sind doch total normale leute 
@planlos: wir haben schon mit boilies gefangen, war aber nie so der reisser. boiliebarben waren die gleichen wie die madenbarben, nur leider sehr viel weniger. dennoch werden wir bald wieder mit boilies fischen, dann aber vorher etwas anfüttern.
@hasi: alter,alter, das es dich noch gibt? schreib nicht immer so en stressmüll, sondern komm mit zum angeln. wenn so wenig beisst kannste dann ja gut entspannen . aber unter uns beisste es wieder ziemlich gut


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> ...Man, ich bekomme nichts mehr mit.....


 
ist also quasi wie immer ...:q


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fisheye

:q :q |good:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

übrigens hat ein kollege aus düsseldorf gerade ein bild geschickt, vonwegen er hat gestern ne 5pfd gefangen (mit bild . also beisst es überall


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bei uns Scheint's grad wieder wie in Moskau...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> ist also quasi wie immer ...:q


 
Ich arbeite halt an meiner Rente und die will ich bald erreichen.  
aber komm erst mal in mein Alter, dann hast du den ersten Angelsuchtanfall überwunden und eine neue Frau auch gleich noch! Ich schmeiß mich weg!|rolleyes 
Vier Wochen noch, dann gehts endlich wieder an die Küste!!!!!!!!|muahah: |laola:


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

und ich dachte immer, du setzt deine dressierten barben nach dem angeln immer wieder zurück in deinen klärteich vorm haus? die hattest du doch am samstag schon mal gehabt....


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite halt an meiner Rente und die will ich bald erreichen.


 
oh sorry! ich dachte, so wie du läufst & aussiehts beziehst du schon lange rente ...:m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Schein trügt, Fuchs muüt du sein und nicht nur nen roten Schwanz haben:q 
Ich fühle mich mit euch am Rhein immer so jugendlich, wenn ich euch die Klamotten schleppen sehe!!


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

du hasi, warst wohl schon lange nicht mehr mit? selbst sigi hat die schlepperei aufgegeben und fährt mittlerweile sein zeugs mit so einer art bollerwagen für arme ans wasser .... |supergri 

den jugendlichen touch hast du aber nur, wenn du deinen blauen trainingsanzug aus ballonseide trägst, dann glaubt dir keiner den frührentner!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Was habe ich alles verpasst????? Mein Anzug ist nur am Rhein zu tragen wenn ich weiss das ich gewinne. Wegen der Bilder , ja ne is klar!!#h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wat isn eijentlich mit der Krone für MG? Is da wat besorcht worden? Oder braucht der keene mehr?#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Wat isn eijentlich mit der Krone für MG? Is da wat besorcht worden? Oder braucht der keene mehr?#6



wirst lachen, hab mich um eine königskostüm mit allem drum und dran bemüht, doch das kostet so viel wie ne rute. vielleicht können wir nach fastnacht was schnappen . muss mir halt auch gut passen, da ich die klamotten ja immer tragen muss|bla:

@fish: logo is hasi jung geblieben, nur so lässt sich das fehlende gleichgewicht beim hinabsteigen der böschung erklären hähähääh


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

gut das wir in etwa die gleiche figur haben, hähähähä.
Bin aus dem verschneiten Bayern zurück, da gab es mollige -14,5 Grad


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bei eurer geringen resthaarmenge könnt ihr euch doch besser die krone mit 'nem kartoffelstempel rundum auf die glatze drücken ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja wer meint er ginge erst wieder bei 10grad plus zum vorher rausziehen mit, ist eh disqualifiziert.
wird eigentlich mal wieder zeit den könig auszufischen. wählt doch mal die waffen 

übrigens hab ich was interessantes gefunden. denke das wäre für mich ok  http://cgi.ebay.de/Koenigs-Robe-Koenigs-Umhang-Kostuem-fuer-Erwachsene_W0QQitemZ6252979351QQcategoryZ37424QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

angebot ist allerdings ohne die krone, wobei wir die würger king krone aus kultgründen auch nicht absetzen können.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

achso noch was. habe hier was für hasi gefunden. sieht zwar dann aus wie ne quellworscht, aber die leute wirds freuen http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6252994805&ssPageName=MERC_VI_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das ist ja auch nett, so 'n barbel-spider  

allerdings gibt 's die kombination "grösse s" / 80 kg körpergwicht für hasi nicht ... 

würde auch sagen, dass wir die papp-krone behalten sollten und diese dann mit gold-spray lackieren. wenn du dein nächstes kids-menue isst, kannst du ja mal 'ne neue mitbringen |bla:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> achso noch was. habe hier was für hasi gefunden. sieht zwar dann aus wie ne quellworscht, aber die leute wirds freuen http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6252994805&ssPageName=MERC_VI_ReBay_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT


 

Das glaube ich jetzt nicht!!!!!!!!
Das ist meine original Arbeitskleidung als ich noch groß war, so ein Zufall.|uhoh: 
Ich ziehe doch meinen Ballonanzug vor, weil ich da Gazellenartig an der Rheinböschung langsprinten kann um unwichtige Fotos zu machen!!!

Schwarze Hosen am Rhein, mit schönen fetten Seitentaschen so groß wie Rucksäcke ist halt nur für die oberen EINS bestimmt!:g 

So ihr Papnasen, jetzt schaue ich mir mal wieder Hamburg an, ich kann die Ostsee riechen#6 #6 #6 |wavey:


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ziehe doch meinen Ballonanzug vor, weil ich da Gazellenartig an der Rheinböschung langsprinten kann um unwichtige Fotos zu machen!!!


 
hmm, gazellenartig?? ist mir eigentlich noch nie aufgefallen ... ich weiss nur, dass du mal lawinenartig die böschung heruntergekullert bist :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hasi erzähl uns lieber mal wann du mal wieder mit zum fischen kommst. die meeresfischerei ist doch lahm gegen die barben


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, gazellenartig??



Ja klar, oder wie heißt das Tier mit dem Rüssel noch mal???


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kostueme-Koenigs...ryZ23517QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gibts halt nur in Hasis größe


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hey timo,
finde der verkäufer hat noch was passenderes im programm. handelt sich um indianerkostüme. würde zu unserem häuptling rollender busch (angelehnt an den böschungsstunt) passen 

willste ernsthaft am freitag ein geheimtraining abziehen? falls ja, probier es doch mal mit frühstücksfleisch. glaube das geht auch ganz gut


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Geheimtrainig nur wenn mein Chef mich lässt


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab mir Gestern das Anaconda Quick Pod und ein paar 140 und 160g Körbe gekauft, mal gucken was die Beastmaster wirklich kann...
Bin auch endllich mal wieder am Rhein vorbei gekommen, hat ja echt en top stand find ich, bei uns schneit es aber auch wieder jeden tag wie sau...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: keine angst kannst das rod pod auch bei schnee fischen. hast doch wg200g, was soll die rute bei den gewichten denn machen?

sigi und ich wollen es heut auch mal wieder versuchen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Meinste ich soll mir deine Rolle auch holen? Oder ist die nichts?
Hab keine ahnung was ich für ne Rolle auf die Shimano machen soll...
Ob jetzt Freilauf, normale Stationär, oder son en 10000er Flagschiff wie es einige meinen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hatte gerade die woche wieder ein gespräch über nen "spezialisten". ging um seine neue rute bis 180g WG und eine passende rolle. man müsse (wie die profis!!!) eine riesenrolle (gruss an wallerkalle) draufmontieren. 
lachte mich echt schief, als  meine frage nach dem warum beantwortet wurde.  schnellerer schnureinzug (gähn) und mehr kraft (gähn,gähn).
wenn es wenigstens um die haltbarkeit des getriebes usw. gehen würde, könnte man noch drüber hinwegsehen, aber solche gründe sind doch etwas arm.
ob du freilauf fischst oder nciht, hängt von deiner fischerei ab. kannst wie ich früher auch mit der bremseinstellung leben. dann holste dir ne gute frontbremsenrolle und gut ist. etwas komfortabler ist halt ne baitrunner. je härter das wasser wird, desto weniger vorteile haste allerdings von ner baitrunner (gründe auf unserer site).
ich würde mir meine rollen zumindest wieder kaufen. ohne freilauf würde ich ganz ehrlich ne billige shimano wie die cantana fr4000 (25€) kaufen. habe jetzt 2 davon fürs spinnfischen gekauft, nachdem ein kritischer freund damit geprahlt hat sie wäre so klasse (und sonst nicht auf geld schaut). bin von der echt begeistert (preis / leistung). wenn die nach nem jahr im a... ist, einfach nächste kaufen. 

also was meinste jetzt?

mist muss runter das futter für nachher anmischen, sonst ist es dauernd zu trocken . heut geht sicher was, geiles wetter


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute morgen war auch noch Sonnenschein & blauer Himmel, jetzt siehst wieder aus wie in Stalingrad....

Ich mein, ich fische jetzt schon seid 1 1/2 Jahren ne 20euro Shimano Hyperloop auf der Feederrute, komischerweis ist die nicht kaputt...
Ich mein, was soll ich mit ner 8000er oder 10000er Shimano?
Die frisst doch nur Schnur wie sonst was...
Und ich glaube nicht das ne 8000er mehr oder länger aushält als ne 4 oder 5000er...
Baitrunner war ich nur am überlegen, da ich öfter's mal auf Karpfen Angel im Baggersee...
Warum die immer meinen so fette Rollen auf ihre Ruten zu hauen....??!
Hab gestern mal son Teil in der Hand gehabt, wenn man da 3-4 mal gekurbelt hat fällt einem der arm am...
Dann haste beim Drill fast 2kg (Rute & Rolle) in der Hand, dann noch der kämpfende fisch...
Nach em Angeln kannste dir dann die Schuhe zu binden ohne dich zu bücken...
Naja, ich denk mal das ich mir ne 4000er Stradic GTM RA hole...


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> heut geht sicher was, geiles wetter



jaja, du hättest den Mund besser nicht zu voll genommen


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein, ich fische jetzt schon seid 1 1/2 Jahren ne 20euro Shimano Hyperloop auf der Feederrute, komischerweis ist die nicht kaputt...
> ...
> 
> ...
> Naja, ich denk mal das ich mir ne 4000er Stradic GTM RA hole...



für was viel geld für ne Stradic ausgeben, wenn dir auch ne 20 Euro Rolle genügt?
Welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi

Würdst du lieber mit nem alten schrotigen Golf rum fahren oder lieber mit nem schönen neuen mondernem Mercedes?
Ich mein der Golf bringt dich auch von A nach B aber es geht um den "komfort"...
Vorteile hat es vielleicht keine, sieht nur besser aus und ne Stradic ist besser zu fischen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @sigi
> 
> Würdst du lieber mit nem alten schrotigen Golf rum fahren oder lieber mit nem schönen neuen mondernem Mercedes?
> Ich mein der Golf bringt dich auch von A nach B aber es geht um den "komfort"...
> Vorteile hat es vielleicht keine, sieht nur besser und ne Stradic ist besser zu fischen...



ich würd lieber nen alten 1er gti fahren, als ne neue c-klasse 

aber mal was anderes. alles was über die technium (habe die 2500er) rausgeht finde ich geldverbrennung. kenne sigis xtr fa und kann dir sagen, dass die keinen deut besser sind. optisch sieht die billig-cantana sogar noch genauso aus wie die teuren. 
optik ist so ne sache. seit ich die baitrunner drauf habe stecken mir genausowenig mädels ne telefonnr. zu wie mit den dam rollen|bla:.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ist zwar keine xtr aber hast schon recht, die twin power fa ist nicht der bringer. 
wenn du schon die kohle für ne stradic ausgeben willst, würde ich dir eher zu eine baitrunner raten. da kannst du auch mal pipi machen gehen ohne das dir bei nem biss die rute weg fliegt 
Kannst bei ner normalen rolle zwar die bremse lockern, ist mir aber zu viel gefummels.
wenn ich auf den baitrunner verzichten würde, würde ich auch günstige rollen an der feeder fischen, bei shimano ist das kein problem.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd lieber nen alten 1er gti fahren, als ne neue c-klasse


 sieht bestimmt gut aus, wenn du dein ganzes tackle im 1er gti verstaust:m


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich weiß ja gerade nicht was ich mir für ne Rolle holen soll!
Ob jetzt ne Baitrunner oder ne Stradic...
Total unentschlossen, wie ne Frau beim Klamotten kaufen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja gerade nicht was ich mir für ne Rolle holen soll!
> Ob jetzt ne Baitrunner oder ne Stradic...
> Total unentschlossen, wie ne Frau beim Klamotten kaufen...



kenne das nur mit schuhladen, aber wichtig ist den mädels halt zu wissen das was fehlt:m.

habe heute übrigens einen biss gehabt. war dann zwar keine barbe, aber dafür mein bislang grösstes rotauge von 43cm (zu sehen auf der Hompege unter news). 

für düsseldorfer kollegen, aber auch alle anderen haben wir ein neues interview vonwegen barbenfischen hinter bootsanlegern usw


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> ist zwar keine xtr aber hast schon recht, die twin power fa ist nicht der bringer.



die twin power ist doch wohl die xtr|uhoh:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

schaut euch mal den pegel an. der wasserstand ist jetzt absolute klasse. wenn er so einige zeit bleiben würde und das wetter wie geplant anzieht geht es aufwärts .


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> die twin power ist doch wohl die xtr|uhoh:



gibt doch Frontbremse = FA und Heckbremse (mit Kampfbremse) = XTR sind aber beides Twin Power

das war jetzt mal ne Hinführung zur Einführung in die Rollenauswahl


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> gibt doch Frontbremse = FA und Heckbremse (mit Kampfbremse) = XTR sind aber beides Twin Power
> 
> das war jetzt mal ne Hinführung zur Einführung in die Rollenauswahl



achso. dachte wäre ein gescheiterter versuch sich rauszuquatschen|bla:

hab auch wieder ne nette story gehört (informanten bleiben geheim). wurde ja hier schon öfter festgestellt, das wir nix können. aber so langsam verdichten sich die beweise das dem echt so ist. ein spezialist meinte nämlich, dass auf unserem streifen immer barben bis 15pfd gefangen werden|uhoh:. und als ob man da nicht schon genug in sich reinlächeln müsste setzt der nächste noch einen drauf vonwegen bei ihm 20pfd:v. falls hier jemand ist, welcher meistens 25pfd barben fängt, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden und ich biete demnächst für ihn:q:q:q:q

auch noch gut. hitlisteneintrag barbe 4,5kg bei ........ na weiss es einer .............. 50cm:m:m:m:m

jetzt weiss ich wieder warum nur fotos mit massband bei der grossbarbenjagd zählen


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hahahahaha 4,5kilo bei 50cm


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

erklär mir doch mal warum einer so be********n bzw. ******** erzählen muss?? 

würde ja auch gerne mal was von ner 80+ schreiben, aber was nicht is, is halt (noch) nicht.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe gerade den Pegel abgecheckt. Es kommt etwas Wasser . Vielleicht kann man morgen noch rausgehen, aber am Sonntag wird es wohl nix werden


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Bei uns ist es endlich wieder richtig Warm, aber der Rhein und der Ahr kann man zu gucken wie das Wasser steigt...


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab gestern noch Pegel gecheckt, 281m Mainz ist ja noch ganz pasabel, also Angelzeugs ins Auto und heute nach der Arbeit Maden geholt und ab zum Rhein. Dort angekommen war ich doch recht verwundert, der Pegel sah mir irgendwie nach 4m aus. Egal jetzt war ich da und musste auch antreten, naja hab dann nur 10m raus geworfen und 200g Körbe dran gehängt, aber von lange liegen bleiben konnte keine Rede sein. Den Rod-Pod musste ich zusätzlich zu dem Stein den ich schon hinten drauf legen noch mit meinem Fuß sichern. Der Strömungsdruck und der Dreck in der Schnur bogen meine Cherrys fast zum Halbkreis. Korb musste alle 2 Minuten ein geholt werden, und dann 2 Minuten lang von Dreck befreit werden 
Also entschloß ich mich dann nach nur 1,5 Std. wieder ein zu packen, in dieser Zeit stieg das Wasser ca. um 10-15cm


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich denke den Rest des Wochenendes könnt ihr vergessen:c


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich würd mal sagen die nächsten 2-3 Wochen kann man vergsessen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sonntag soll bei uns der höxhststand erreicht sein, vielleicht fällt es ja dann recht zügig wieder auf nen angenehmeren stand. 
gehen wir halt solange an den see barsche twistern


----------



## Rheinspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jetzt hab ich endlich mal nen richtigen Barbenthread gefunden! Muss aber gestehen, dass ich mich nicht durch die ganzen 95!!! Seiten gelesen habe. Da ich merke, dass man's hier mit ausgesprochenen Brabenfreaks zu tun hat, kann ich ja mal fragen: Was war denn eure größte (schwerste) Barbe? 
Mein persönlicher Rekord wurde leider nicht gewogen, aber sie hatte 75 cm. Bin mal echt gespannt, ob so ein Fang öfter vorkommt, oder Teile von euch immer noch sehnsüchtig warten??!!! (Ja, ihr täuscht euch nicht, da war ein leichter Hauch von |stolz: #4 )


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dito, bei mir auch 75 cm 4 Kilo.

War bis jetzt die einzigste Ü70 bei mir.

Bis 69cm fängt man komischerweise öfter mal.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi spezi,
habe da was auf unserer site drüber stehen. meine war zwar paar cm kürzer als sigis, doch beim optischen wiegen ca 30g schwerer . ausserdem ist seine schon verfallen so lange wie es her ist .
wo fischste denn?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war heute am rhein auf meiner sonntagsrunde. denke adi hat recht, die nächste woche (hoffentlich nicht wochen) wird sich wohl nichts abspielen. brutaler wasserstand mit echt viel müll dabei.

ist alles in allem ein sehr bescheidener start dieses jahr. naja der winter kann nicht ewig bleiben. dann müssen wir halt wenn es läuft paar extraeinsätze schieben um dies wieder auszugleichen


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

guudes mal wiedernach langer zeit!!!


Mehr oder weniger gut das zu lesen, ich wollte grade an den Rhein rausfahren, so ersparre ich mir besser den weg


----------



## Rheinspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> hi spezi, (...) wo fischste denn?


 
Ich bin so gut wie immer rund um und mitten in Köln unterwegs. Mein Prachtexemplar stammt aus Köln-Flittard. Ist aber schon etwas her, Sommer 2005. 

Ist denn sonst noch jemand von euch in dieser Gegend unterwegs? Vielleicht werden ja mal ein paar Geheimtipps ausgetauscht|bla: ?!! Bin immer offen für neue Experimente!

Jens


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War Gestern mal am Rhein, nachdem ich Freitag Abend in Remagen durch zufall am Rhein ein Imbiss gesehn hab der nur noch 10cm vom Wasser weg war...

Da sind sonst entlich Gehwege und eigentlich große Felder...

http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwasseranleger.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwasserfelder1.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwassergehweg.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwassermeer.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwasserrampe.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwasserschild.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwasserschilder2.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwasserschwan.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwassersuppe.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwassersonstweg.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwassersonstangeln.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ProfiBlinker/hochwassersonne.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/hochwasserstrand.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/wegbreisig2.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/Profi-Blinker/Wegbreisig.jpg

Hab jetzt extra mal nur die Links rein gemacht, die Bilder wären zu groß geworden...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kein grund zur panik, wasser ist doch schon wieder um 20cm gefallen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wasserstand ist fast wieder ok. leider dieses woende (wegen hochwasser) schon verplant . hoffe es geht wenigstens mal jemand anderes raus 

für die futterfreaks:
übrigens gestern beim ofenloch auf der hausmesse gewesen um mal etwas futter abzustecken. superbillig war es zwar nicht, haben aber pro sack den dazugehörigen lockstoff beigelegt. hab mir dann mal nen sack von dem neuen barbenfutter mitgenommen (fängt bestimmt nicht nur barben ) und dazu einen käselockstoff bekommen. leider hab ich den zinken etwas übereifrig an das zeug gehalten, was mir fast die nasenschleimhaut weggefeuert hat. halte ja wie bekannt nicht so viel von sowas, dennoch wird es bei gelegenheit mal druntergemischt. bei wind könnte man seinen mitanglern damit ebenfalls eine freude bereiten 
das futter selber riecht ganz gut, kann aber nicht definieren nach was und scheint auch ganz gut zu binden. ob es ne echte konkurenz für das 2010er ist wird sich rausstellen.

falls einer russisch kann, soll er mir doch mal bitte sagen was da steht.  http://www.rybolov.de/forum/vopros_otwet/585
unsere site ist wohl jetzt auch im osten angesagt


----------



## Jägermeister14

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

lohnt es bei hochwasser auf barben zu angeln oder hat man da eh keine chance eine zu fangen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Jägermeister14 schrieb:
			
		

> lohnt es bei hochwasser auf barben zu angeln oder hat man da eh keine chance eine zu fangen?


 
doch definitiv. es gibt leute die am liebsten bei wieder langsam fallenden wasser ansitzen. wenn es allerdings nur braune brühe garniert mit astwerk ist würde ich auch nicht rausgehen. also dann mal raus und fang was#6


----------



## Jägermeister14

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hoffe ich jedenfalls!


----------



## Jägermeister14

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

soll ich eher mit Käsewürfel oder mit made angeln?
Hauptströmung oder am Rand?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Du wirst nur am Rand angeln können


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das wasser ist fast perfekt (bis auf die temperatur). kannst eigentlich wieder ganz normal fischen. ich geh die tage unter der woche mal los


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Waren gestern Abend auch am Rhein, dass Wasser steht echt gut!
Haben es bereut das wir die Angeln nicht mit genommen haben...
Grün-weiß Deutschland hat uns aber besucht


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wäre heute einh perfekter tag am wasser gewesen*flenn* den hol ich nach.


@adi: haste wieder ein wildes besäufnis angeleiert oder was?

war heute am rhein und hab noch ne stelle besichtigt (tarnspaziergang mit frau  ). da wird es ohne cherry vermutlich nicht klappen, da brutale strömung. sicher gut für sommer


----------



## Rheinangler66

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

*Erster Barbenansitz 2006!*

*Tja, nachdem das Wetter und das Wasser sich so langsam aber sicher wieder in den grünen Bereich bewegen, habe ich heute meinen ersten Barbenansitz 2006 gestartet|supergri *
*Gegen 11:15 war ich am Rhein, erstmal den bequemen Stuhl aufgebaut, und dann die erste Angel ab in Fluten.*
*War gerade dabei die zweite Angel herzurichten, da war es auch schon passiert. Der erste Bis nach ca. 15 min. Zum vorschein kam eine Barbe.*
*Sicher gelandet, Zollstock und Digicam............das Ergebnis 49cm.*
*Hm, dachte ich mir das fängt ja gut an, und ob mir eine Dose Maden heute reicht??|kopfkrat *
*Gegen 15:30 wusste ich es.......................sie hat hat vollkommen gereicht!*
*Es hat sich die ganze Zeit nix mehr getan#q *

*Alles in allem war es ein schöner sonniger Sonntagnachmittag|supergri *

*P.S*
*Warum sieht man mein Bild nicht?*


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@rheinangler: an deinem sommerplatz gefischt?


----------



## Rheinangler66

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG,
ja am Sommerplatz|supergri 

Und da war es auch heute Sommerlich:m

Ah, das mit den Bilder hat jetzt gefunzt!!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen wie ich Adrian die Fangmeldung zu kommen lasse!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Nää das nicht, den war antscheindend das Feuer zu groß....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Spezis!
Hier mal ein cooler Bericht über die Cherry

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73001


----------



## Rheinangler66

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Spezis!
> Hier mal ein cooler Bericht über die Cherry
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73001


 
Hm,
ich wusste doch das ich mir mit meiner Berkley Cherrywood 4,5m einen Gefallen getan habe#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hasi: ja find ich auch ganz gut gemacht. aber was mir gerade auffällt, was machst du denn hier? soll es etwa heissen du möchtest wieder mal mitgehen (neues futter plus lockstoff hab ich für dich geholt . als anreiz darfste auch mit meinen ungefischten cherrys antreten


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @hasi: ja find ich auch ganz gut gemacht. aber was mir gerade auffällt, was machst du denn hier? soll es etwa heissen du möchtest wieder mal mitgehen (neues futter plus lockstoff hab ich für dich geholt . als anreiz darfste auch mit meinen ungefischten cherrys antreten


 
Genau das soll es heissen. Ich würde gern mit meinen eigenen Cherrys fischen, aber ich habe ja noch keine! Was man da wohl machen kann???


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das soll es heissen. Ich würde gern mit meinen eigenen Cherrys fischen, aber ich habe ja noch keine! Was man da wohl machen kann???


dann fische ich die erst paar mal probe und wenn es nicht so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle bekommste halt meine für nen korrekten preis 

übrigens wird der rhein jetzt scheinbar doch gut warm (wasserstand perfekt). 8grad ist natürlich  schon sehr gut. bin schon heiss wie frittenfett, hoffentlich klappts morgen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so morgen früh ist es soweit, mal sehen was läuft. bin gespannt wie der wasserstand zu fischen ist, da jetzt doch wieder einiges gekommen ist. temeratur von 9grad ist eigentlich ne bank.

sonntag wird unser barbengott hasi und wir als seine jünger mal wieder antreten, gibt also ein klasisches allstar-fischen. normalerweise wird ja dann der märzkönig gekürt .
werde hierzu endlich mal die cherrys entjungfern, da es dort vermutlich hart zur sache gehen wird . leider noch ohne geflochtene, aber irgendetwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Ein_Angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gucke gerade auf Wetteronline und der Pegel macht mir sorgen. Das sieht so aus wenn das Sonntag für mich nix wird mit dem angeln.:v Solange der Pegel bei uns nicht unter 4m fällt geht kaum was. Also Daumen drücken das der Pegel fällt. Obwohl das nicht gut aussieht da der Rhein schon wieder anfängt zu steigen in Koblenz gehts schon los dann ist das in 2 Tagen locker bei uns. Naja dann ab an's Wendebecken und die Matchrute schwingen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@angler: denke solange es keine braune brühe wird haste duraus chancen. kann halt passieren, das man direkt vor den füssen angeln muss. habe aber die erfahrung gemacht, das je höher das wasser steht die barben näher ans ufer kommen. umgekehrt bissen sie letzten herbst weit draussen sehr viel besser als im nahbereich.

bei uns ist es 3m und 9,2grad. in meinen aufzeichnungen biss es neulich bei 2,67m und 7,Grad schon gut. also bin ich natürlich erst mal optimistisch.

wenn garnichts beissen würde (was aber nicht sein wird  ), wäre es zumindest ein schöner angeltag. wetter sieht gut aus


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Achja hier noch ne frisch eingetroffene Meldung von einem Kollegen aus unserer Region:

Am Montag, habe ich gegen 14:50 einen 6,000 KG Fisch von 80 cm
fangen können, da war ganz schön was los an der Gerte, war ein toller
Saisonstart und super Wetter.

Glückwunsch meinerseits, das nenn ich echt einen Saisonstart. Er wird ausführlicher darüber und seine Saison 2005 berichten und ich es dann für euch in barbenfischen.de einpflegen. Ihr seht also, es geht doch (aber warum die 80+ nicht bei mir  ). 

Wäre was für das Grossbarbentournament . Werde es ihm mal vorschlagen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre was für das Grossbarbentournament . Werde es ihm mal vorschlagen.



Hör up, dann ist das ja schon entschieden, wenn du nicht irgend en kracher dazwischen zwiebst   



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> werde hierzu endlich mal die cherrys entjungfern,



Jetzt weiss ich auch warum du so gerne Angeln gehst, und warum der Hund auf dich los ist


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na und, dann müssen wir uns wenigstens net mehr anstrengen .

komm grad die tür rein. hat geschifft wie nicht mehr ganz normal. aber was solls es hat ja auch was gebissen . werde aber jetzt erst mal was essen und ne story basteln. bis später


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab gerade die bilder von der 80er barbe gesehen. da kommen einem die tränen. dachte auf den ersten blick es wäre in karpfen. ich frag mal ob er die melden möchte bzw. ein bild mit meter hat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ok. habe heute 3 stück zwischen 58 und 64cm gefangen plus nen vom laichausschlag geplagten brassen. die 4te ist mir durch nen aufgebogenen haken verloren gegangen. detailbericht (ja auch über den verd. haken) ist auf unserer site. es läuft also nicht schlecht, wobei das wasser gerade an der grenze ist. wenn es noch mehr steigt kommt vermutlich zuviel dreck mit. jetzt geht es grad noch so.

habe übrigens paar kleine aber schlechte movies über futterkonsistenz/auflöseverhalten usw. gedreht. müssen wir echt mal professioneller aufziehen, da es manchem helfen könnte. wird dann aber echt zeit für eine videocam. mit der normalen digi zu filmen ist echt mies . naja muss jetzt halt mal langen 

p.s.: bitte checkt die movies nur mit dsl, konnte sie nicht verkleinern, da ich noch kein prog. dafür habe


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Sauber gemacht!!
Soll ich die Barben eintragen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wenn du lust hast ok . hab auch fotos mit massband. werde aber ab jetzt nur noch grössere fotografieren, da es doch recht aufwändig ist wenn man alleine geht.

wir werden die nächste zeit wohl wieder sehr stark steigende pegel bekommen. geht besser jetzt noch raus bevor wieder braune brühe kommt


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> wir werden die nächste zeit wohl wieder sehr stark steigende pegel bekommen. geht besser jetzt noch raus bevor wieder braune brühe kommt



Wie kommst du drauf??


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Was ich dich auch mal fragen wollte, ist dir eigentlich mal son Feeder-rig kaputt gegangen? Also durch gerissen oder so?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Was ich dich auch mal fragen wollte, ist dir eigentlich mal son Feeder-rig kaputt gegangen? Also durch gerissen oder so?



nee noch kein einziges, obwohl ich die ja schon ziemlich lange benutze. weiss aber das es anderen (achja hasi erging es so, ist aber halt auch en pechvogel :q) schon ab und an passiert ist, dass die hülsen nicht richtig gequetscht waren. 

bei dem warmen wetter wir der schnee stark abschmelzen. für bayerns kleine flüsse gab es schon ne hochwasserwarnung.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bei uns hier hat es zwar schon bis zu 19grad gemeldet, aber dafür die nächsten zwei Wochen Dauerregen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

die nächsten 2 tage bleibt es aber konstant. hat den vorteil von wenig müll im wasser. bin mal gespannt was morgen geht. einer hat glaube ich abgesagt, aber ich weiss nicht wer


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

und der andere überlegt am Winterplatz aufzuschlagen, hähä


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ok ich mach mal ne ansage. ich glaube wir fangen morgen nichts. es ist noch nicht die zeit für den sommerplatz, zumal das wasser noch härter ist als sonst. würde wieder auf das langsamere stück gehen, muss mich aber mal dem torsten beugen. haben uns deshalb schon das letzte mal deshalb getrennt und es ging bekanntermassen wie von mir prophezeit aus. wenn ich jetzt nicht solidarität zeige und auch blanke ist er sicher sauer


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich habs gewusst: die beiden zart behaarten haben ein bisschen gejammert - wir gehen also morgen zum klopapier fischen an die winterstelle, trotz das es morgen  sommerliche 17° warm wird ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

....aber nicht unter wasser. junge aus dir wird doch noch mal en guter angler 

also muss ich ja ne neue ansage machen: 5 barben insgesamt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

waren heute wie geplant zu dritt draussen. sogar unser coach hasi kam vorbei (angelzeug leider komplett vergessen). konnten insgesamt 7 barben (2 davon 68cm mit 2700g und 2650g) und 4 brassen (waren aber auch welche, grösster 57cm 2300g) fangen. leider waren die fänge nicht sonderlich stark auf die personen aufgeteilt, aber so ist es nun mal. es kann nicht nur häuptlinge geben 

bericht schreib ich erst morgen, da fast noch keine bilder lieferbar sind (hasi und torsten wollten schicken). 

stelle aber gleich noch nen film von timo ein


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Film? Öh hast du die Rechte dafür überhaupt schon erworben?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wirklich ein wahrer filmstar unser sigi :q.  http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/maerzkoenig_ohne_krone/timo_brassen.avi


barbenfilm http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/maerzkoenig_ohne_krone/jens_barbe.avi

ok,ok. der brassen ist etwas vorgehalten http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/maerzkoenig_ohne_krone/brasse_56cm_2300g.jpg



rest gibts als story morgen auf unsere site (dann mit bildern)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

habe den ausführlichen bericht gerade auf unsere site gestellt.

das neue barbenfutter vom ofi lässt sich übrigens leicht zu ner guten konsistenz anmischen udn hat sehr grobe partikel. vielleicht probiert das mal einer. komme nur nicht drauf nach was es riecht. käse eher nicht sonder wie kaffeestückchen


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Winterplatz war dann wohl trotz 17 Grad ganz gut


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sie verstehen es nicht, dass wasser nicht gleich luft ist


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Doch, doch, ich schon


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wow, wasserstand hat es wirklich in sich. fürchte die barben haben jetzt ne kleine vorabschonzeit


----------



## Weißfischkiller90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> wow, wasserstand hat es wirklich in sich. fürchte die barben haben jetzt ne kleine vorabschonzeit


 
Kannste von ausgehen!
Die Werra bei uns verabscheidet sich auch langsam(aber sicher!)
aus dem Flussbecken und sagt den lieben Häusern am Rande Guten Tag.
Hoffe es wird bald wieder.#d 

Gruß Tim|wavey:


----------



## Ein_Angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe es wird bald wieder.#d



Hoffe auch! Aber so wie ich unseren Rhein hier bei Krefeld kenne, wird das erstmal locker noch 10 Tage dauern#q, bis er bei 4m ist. Dann ist er bei uns erst wieder angelbar. Man immer wenn ich ein Auto zu Verfügung habe, oder ein Kollege zum angeln fahren will, passt irgendetwas nicht. Das ist doch zum :v. Hab selber keinen fahrbaren untersatz:c.

@mainzGonsenheim

Du bist doch ein Hardcoreangler dich sollte selbst dieser Wasserstand nicht wirklich abschrecken es zu versuchen.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich  könnte so richtig schön :v,
Da hab ich dieses Wochenende entlich wieder mal Zeit und geld zum Angeln, und nun Hochwasser!!!

Das letzte mal, das ich draußen war, war noch damals mit MG, Fisheye und Siggi in biblis, seit dem entweder Schnee, hochwasser, oder ebbe im Tank und Geldbäutel |gr:|gr:|gr:|evil:|gr::v

:c


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@angler: ja normalerweise hält mich wenig vom fischen ab. doch dieser wasserstand ist für unseren bereich leider etwas zu viel. was mich sonst noch stört ist das braune wasser. habe da irgendwie abneigung gegen. naja wenn es fällt wird es wohl schnell wieder grün sein 

muss halt deshalb mal wieder am see auf barsche twistern 

@move: wat. die 3 liter sprit welche das teil im jahr braucht?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war heute laufen und hab dabei den rhein inspiziert. ist echt sehr übel das hochwasser. sieht vom schmutz her auch nicht so toll aus.
heisst also das die nächste zeit wohl nix geht. wenn ich die zeit finden sollte versuche ichs mal, aber (obwohl optimist) glaube ich nicht an einen erfolg.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bin heute auch mal wieder am Rhein vorbei gekommen, dass wieder eine braune Suppe...
Zum Glück konnte ich Gestern nicht los...


----------



## Jägermeister14

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bei uns hat die weser jetzt die 5 meter marke erreicht ein halber meter noch und die steht in den ersten häusern drin! Das wird wohl nichts mehr mit angeln in der nächsten woche...
naja ich versuchs vielleicht mal
gruß jaegermeister


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Stellt euch mal vor ihr geht bei so schlechten Bedingungen raus und bekommt vorm Einpacken einen Biss bei dem sowas rauskommt:

http://www.barbel.co.uk/site/pictures/2005pics/jmurray.htm


Scheinbar muss ich für eine Doppelbarbe erst mal Ferien am Great Ouse machen #6 .


----------



## Ein_Angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt euch mal vor ihr geht bei so schlechten Bedingungen raus und bekommt vorm Einpacken einen Biss bei dem sowas rauskommt:
> 
> http://www.barbel.co.uk/site/pictures/2005pics/jmurray.htm
> 
> 
> Scheinbar muss ich für eine Doppelbarbe erst mal Ferien am Great Ouse machen #6 .




Aber halo was für Brecher gibt es den in England! Im Rhein müssen sich aber auch solche ähnlichen Exemplare überlisten#a lassen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Engländer sind eh die Götter unter den Friedfischanglern, aber dass echt mal en Teil...
Was meint ihr wie lange das Wasser so bleibt?


----------



## Ein_Angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe mal auf Wetteronlie geguckt wenn der Pegel anfängt zu fallen dann dauert es bei uns so 5 Tage bis mann wieder angeln kann.
Da der Rhein in B-W schon wieder fällt dürfte es nicht mehr alzulange dauern obwohl Main und Mosel noch genug zuführen.
Bei uns aber mindestens eine Woche und das ist optimistisch denke ich.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ist ja ne nette kugel Barbe

Ich hoffe daß das Wasser bis So. noch etwas fällt, denn ich muss unbedingt wieder raus, und wenn ich nur nach Erfelden an den Altrhein zum Brassen knechten fahre!

@MG noch nicht mal das Geld für die 3l hatte ich net. Hatte 2 Wochen lang 0 Teuros auf dem Konto, aber auf die Ebbe folgt ja bekanntlich die Flut, nur leider war es bei mir keine Springflut


----------



## Weißfischkiller90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				OnTheMove schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich nur nach Erfelden an den Altrhein zum Brassen knechten fahre!
> 
> Beißen die Brassen zur Zeit gut?|kopfkrat
> Möchte nämlich auch mal dort hinfahren, gezielt auf die Klodeckel!
> 
> Gruß Tim|wavey:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

erfelden ist landschaftlich ja schon toll, aber ich hab da noch nie richtig gut gefangen. andererseits gibt es da nen kleinen seitenarm nach ner brücke, in dem ein freund 2 sehr gute brassen gefangen hatte. die kann man aber sicher im strom schneller erwischen (wenn das wasser wieder unten ist


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ob die jetzt beisen? hmm keine ahnung, war dieses ja noch net da, und hab bei hochwasser noch nicht am Altrhein geangelt. 
Aber Mir wurde öfters erzählt das die Fische bei Hochwasser oft in die Altare schwimmen weil dort die Strömung nicht so stark ist, und jede menge nahrung, mal gucken was dran ist?!?!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja da ist auch wieder was dran.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Sag mal, kann's sein das grad bei erhöhten Wasserständen, oder wenn das Wasser steigt, die Barben sehr gut beissen???


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @MainzG.
> 
> Sag mal, kann's sein das grad bei erhöhten Wasserständen, oder wenn das Wasser steigt, die Barben sehr gut beissen???



also meine englischen kumpels finden steigendes wasser immer klasse. sind allerdings auch etwas andere flüsse.

habe mir heute aber vorgenommen es sobald es etwas fällt gleich mal bei hochwasser zu versuchen (dann aber auf die brutalotour mit der cherry). denke schon das da was geht. wieso haste was gefangen?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gut den knechtest du deine Cherry im Strom, und ich mach mich jetzt mal spontan raus nach Erfelden oder Stockstadt und guck mal was da so geht!!!|supergri


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na ja, gestern ging nix, war aber ein geiles Wetter, Konnte ein paar eisvögel beobachten und entspannen.

Eines hat mich gestern nur überrascht, zu zwar die Strömung!!! 140 g waren gestern min!!! und das im erfeldener Altrhein!!! 

Aber mal gucken vieleicht fahre ich gleich wieder
Ich hab noch ne Rechnung offen mit gevader Rhein


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

140g sind bei dem wasserstand kein wunder. hoffe klappt heut bei dir


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sodele, gestern endlich mal wieder Fischschleim an den Händen gehabt. Ich war wieder am Altrhein und hab 2 Gründlinge *lol* und ein Brassen von 50 cm gefangen und noch nen zweiten von 43 cm. Beide waren aber kugelrund (Laich).

morgen gehts wieder raus


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so ist es recht junge . falls du mal ein gutes bild hast, bitte senden.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wo wir gerade bei Bildern sind. Haben gerade die erste Version unserer Galerie auf die barbenfischen.de site hochgeladen. leider sind es noch nicht so viele bilder, aber das wird schon werden. 

ich hoffe ihr schickt mir mal paar bilder, von denen ihr meint sie gehören da hin 

adi, ulschi, knispel und alle sonstigen sympatisanten die mir jetzt nicht namentlich einfallen aber an der site mitgewirkt haben sind sogar verpflichtet was von sich zu schicken  motto: jungs wir bringen euch ganz gross raus


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Naja, es wird schwer werden Hasi GROß raus zu bringen


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hasi hat halt den vorteil, das selbst ne sprotte neber ihm schon recht groß wirkt|supergri

ich freu mich schon!!! gleich gehts wieder Raus an den Rhein!!!!! (na ja eher Alt- Rhein)


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das angeln war gestern net so der burner, aber wenigstens nicht OF, aber fast.
blos ein Gründling

aber immer hin mehr als die anderen 5 Angler *freu*


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja, warst aber doch dann schon weit besser als der durchschnitt. 


maxau hat heute übrigens weiter 80cm wasser gemeldet. also wird es für euch an ostern vermutlich schwer werden. fällt der hechttrip ja eigentlich perfekt


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Kann einer bitte mal das wasser im Rhein senken? Währe echt klasse, denn bald beginnt die Barben Schonzeit!!!!


----------



## Schildifreak

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe heute meine ersten 2 Barben gefangen!Eine hatte 30cm (leider nicht
das Maß) und die andere 54cm.Gefangen habe ich beide mit Tauwurm an der
Posenmontage.Sie waren ein Beifang beim Forellenangeln.Schmecken Barben
gut?Kann man sie räuchern?


----------



## Ein_Angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Schildifreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute meine ersten 2 Barben gefangen!Eine hatte 30cm (leider nicht
> das Maß) und die andere 54cm.Gefangen habe ich beide mit Tauwurm an der
> Posenmontage.Sie waren ein Beifang beim Forellenangeln.Schmecken Barben
> gut?Kann man sie räuchern?



Naja ist nicht so dolle der Fisch, hat einiges an Gräten, besonders ab der Rückenflosse. Wenn dan wie Brassen eher was für Frikadellen. Ich entnehme keine, sind zu gute Kämpfer,  da lass ich sie lieber wachsen damit sie groß und stark werden und noch besser kämpfen.


----------



## Schildifreak

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute hab ich schon wieder eine mit 53cm gefangen!


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Klasse!!!

Dickes Petri, und ein wenig neid (ich will auch endlich wieder eine fangen)


----------



## Ein_Angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Glückwunsch!
Und ich muss mich zurückhalten weil der Rhein immer noch nix zulässt:c.
Aber jetzt fällt er endlich und vom Main kommt auch nix mehr nach und Mosel ebenfals. Juuhhu nächstes WE gibbet erstmal Hardcoreansitzen am Rhein.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe MG beim Fremdgehen erwicht. Da Hochwasser ist, war er wohl kurzfristig in Schweden auf "Raubbarbenjagt"


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi jungs,

so sind wieder aus schweden zurück und die barben scheinen ja ganz gut zu beissen. nur gut dass die finger beim barbenfischen nicht so zerfetzt werden, wie von den hechten:c . 

werden dann wohl am nächsten woende auch mal wieder aufschlagen. haben ja in der grossbarbenjagd schon mal ordentlich was vorgelegt bekommen|rolleyes .

wasserstand dürfte jetzt schon sehr gut sein. 14 grad wassertemp ist ebenfalls ein traum. leider steht die laichzeit vor der tür und somit müsste man genau jetzt mehr zeit zum fischen haben .


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe MG beim Fremdgehen erwicht. Da Hochwasser ist, war er wohl kurzfristig in Schweden auf "Raubbarbenjagt"


 
als ob so ein läppischer esox ner barbe was vormachen könnte:q .


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jaja, always Pumpe.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bin jetzt gleich mal los an Rhein, werd versuchen vor der Schonzeit auch noch meinen Teil zur Großbarbenjagd beizusteuer'n....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

werden morgen mal raus. fahre gleich mal runter an den rhein um einen karpfenkollegen zu besuchen. mal gespannt wie das wasser steht  bzw. färbung.

sollte aber von der temp passen, obwohl der kälteeinbruch nicht gerade gut kommt.

mal gespannt was adi fängt.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich war heut mittag mal ein kurz am Rhein die Barben etwas dopen für morgen. Hab mal ein wenig Mais und paar Boilies abgeschüttet, mal sehen ob ein Tag vorfüttern was bringt )


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi:welche mengen waren es denn?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

10 kilo mais und 500g boilies, eben was für den hohlen zahn


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das war heute nichts mit Barben...
Bin heute erst an unsere Barbenstellen, dass Wasser war mir das aber viel zu hoch...
Bin von da aus dann in Hafen gefahren, dass Wetter war auch wieder super, 10grad Wind (Sturm) Regen, da wa son Wind das der Regen quer unter'n Schirm durch ist, ich und meine Sachen sind klitsch Nass  
Gebissen haben aber wieder nur die scheiß Ukelei's in Massen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> 10 kilo mais und 500g boilies, eben was für den hohlen zahn


 
wieso ist fürn winter doch ok was den mais betrifft :q 


@adi:hast doch den heavyfeederprügel, wieso wasser zu hoch? |kopfkrat  versuchen es morgen mit schweren körben an den sommerstellen.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie jetzt, dachte an der winterstelle.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

eigentlich sind unsere bezeichnungen für die stellen nicht ganz richtig, da man ja das ganze jahr dort fängt. also gehn wir an unsere ganzjahresstelle.

durch die starken regenfälle im süden kommt erneut wasser, welches bestimmt schon morgen bei uns ist. also heute vielleicht die letzte chance an der sommer-winter-ganzjahresstelle. so viel pech mit dem wasser kanns doch wohl nicht geben oder?


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> durch die starken regenfälle im süden kommt erneut wasser, welches bestimmt schon morgen bei uns ist. also heute vielleicht die letzte chance an der sommer-winter-ganzjahresstelle. so viel pech mit dem wasser kanns doch wohl nicht geben oder?


 
Hast Recht, ist echt zum kotzen...langes Wochenende, 7 Liter Maden im Kühlschrank und Hochwasser mit steigender Tendenz. Und das am letzten Wochenende vor der Schonzeit....."Das Leben stinkt!"|supergri #d |supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@pike: naja jetzt wo die maden schon da sind muss man ja eh raus . wo geht ihr denn hin bzw. wird bei euch momentan gefischt?


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG

Du, heute werd ich wohl gar nicht rausgehen. Ich setz alles auf morgen und werd - falls dann am Strom alles überflutet ist - einfach in den Hafen zum Stippen gehen. Rotaugen sind schließlich auch was Nettiges.|supergri 

Die restlichen 6,7 Liter Maden müssen dann noch etwas warten...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so sind zurück. sigis vorfüttern hat sich wahrlich gelohnt. dachte beim anblick des wasserstands es würde in nem offenbacher enden, doch im endeffekt biss es ja doch ganz gut. einer bekam aus unerklärlichen gründen keinen biss und der andere 2barben,6brassen und 1nase. waren aber alles keine grösseren exemplare. besonders die barben waren wirklich sehenswert. eine ist bei uns jedenfalls rekord (siehe Bild):q 

leicht zu fischen ist es bei der strömung und dem dreck nicht, doch mit 170 bzw. 190g direkt vor den steinen ging es. die besagte monsterbarbe blieb am 190g korb natürlich unbemerkt|rolleyes .

also kann es ja morgen nochmal losgehen und dann aber offiziell auf brassen.


@pike: sach mal warum haste denn soviel maden daheim? schmeiss die alten lebensmittel doch endlich mal raus


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wieviele hatte ich eigentlich, hab gar nicht mit gezählt


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @pike: sach mal warum haste denn soviel maden daheim? schmeiss die alten lebensmittel doch endlich mal raus


 

Wieso denn??? Billiger gehts doch gar nicht....


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Unser Jens hatte eben einen kuriosen Beifang beim Bresenangeln, soll 73cm lang und 10 Pfund 100g schwer gewesen sein. Da er wohl ne Karte voll Bilder geknipst hat, wird es sicherlich heute abend einen recht ausführlichen Bericht auf barbenfischen.de geben :m :k


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na, der fängt ja häufiger mal ne Krabbe als Beifang - ne 73er ist aber schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heyho,
ja bin wieder zurück und hab was für die barbenfischen.de geschrieben.

Dennoch ne Kurzfassung fürs Board. 

Heute 3 Barben (naja eine war ne Microbarbe) beim Brassenangeln gefangen. Standen relativ weit draussen in sehr hartem Wasser (190g Krallenkörbe).

Endlich eine wirkliche Grossbarbe von 5,1kg bei 73cm dabei (Adrian, wenn weitere Infos/Bilder als in der Story benötigt mailen).

Gruss Jens


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Net schlecht ...#6 

Was hast Du den da auf dem letzten Bild für ne Schweinerei mit der Barbe angestellt ?? Unsere Site ist doch nicht FSK18 ....


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Siehste das doch schon mal was! Die von Panfish kriegste auch noch 
War heute mal in der Strömung bei Andernach-Koblenz, da hat einer ne schöne Barbe mit der Kopfrute gefangen, ich nur zwei Brassen...


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

OHOHOH, hab gerade die bilder von Panfish gesehn!!!!!   
Kommen gleich zusammen mit MainzG's Barbe rein....


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wow super Barbe#6 . Langsam wierds eng. Nee Spaß beiseite soll ja ein Wettbewerb sein.

@ Adrian hast du meine Photos bekommen?#c


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Panfish

Hab seh in zwei minuten im Board drin...


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Super. Danke dir#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Bilder von Panfish sind drin...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66542&highlight=Gro%DFbarbenjagd


Die Barbe von MainzGonsenheim kommt jetzt gleich nach...


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MainzGonsenheim,
vielleicht solltet ihr nur noch auf Bresen gehen, dann wird das auch was mit der Meterbarbe.
Gratz zu diesem schönen Fisch, hab sie mir gerade auf eurer HP angesehen.
MfG Willy


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				WillyHB schrieb:
			
		

> @ MainzGonsenheim,
> vielleicht solltet ihr nur noch auf Bresen gehen, dann wird das auch was mit der Meterbarbe.
> Gratz zu diesem schönen Fisch, hab sie mir gerade auf eurer HP angesehen.
> MfG Willy


 
hi willy,
danke. meter ist kein thema. 80plus ist mein ziel. naja wird sich ja jetzt zeigen, da die brassensaison angebrochen ist|rolleyes . ist aber schon komisch, wenn auf 3 maden so ein vieh einsteigt und die kleinen auf nen madenball draufrennen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				PANFISH schrieb:
			
		

> Wow super Barbe#6 . Langsam wierds eng. Nee Spaß beiseite soll ja ein Wettbewerb sein.


 
danke pan. keine aufregung, mit diesen grössen wird es eh nicht langen #q . naja zumindest sind es jetzt schon mal 2 grossbarben.


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

*Denke auch das diese Größen nicht reichen. Aber zum Glück darf man mehrere Barben einstellen:q . Da bin ich echt mal gespannt was da noch für Brummer auf uns zukommen. Also Leute geht Angeln ich will Barben sehen#6 *

*Gruß PANFISH*


*PS. Was machen wir jetzt da Schonzeit ist?#c *


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				PANFISH schrieb:
			
		

> *PS. Was machen wir jetzt da Schonzeit ist?#c *


 
Ganz einfach. Lest den Thread über die Kuhwiesenwaller. Ist echt ne kurzweilige Sache:m 

Hasi war heute auch mal wieder am Start und hatte zwei Brassen. Kann er aber ja mal selber schreiben.

Nächsten Sonntag sollte es beim gemeinschaftlichen Brassenfischen wieder einfacher werden, da ca. 70cm Wasser weniger zu erwarten ist.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hasi war gestern und heute draussen. gestern zwei brassen und heute noch kein feedback. 

morgen geht timo nochmal raus, wobei nich ihn begleiten werde. mal sehen was da gegen abend geht?


----------



## Schildifreak

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab heute auch wieder mal ne Barbe gefangen!Sie hatte 60cm.


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> .... ist aber schon komisch, wenn auf 3 maden so ein vieh einsteigt und die kleinen auf nen madenball draufrennen.


 
Japp, hab ich auch schon oft erlebt, zwar nicht mit Barben, aber mit Karpfen und Bresen, Rotaugen etc. Mir scheint, das der Futterneid eine große Rolle spielt, wenn verschiedene Fischarten und Grössen den Futterplatz absuchen.
Das Spiel dreht sich irgendwann um, wenn nur noch die Grossen kommen, um nach Futter zu suchen. Das kann aber sehr lang dauern.
Alles eine Frage der Geduld. 
MfG Willy


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				WillyHB schrieb:
			
		

> Japp, hab ich auch schon oft erlebt, zwar nicht mit Barben, aber mit Karpfen und Bresen, Rotaugen etc. Mir scheint, das der Futterneid eine große Rolle spielt, wenn verschiedene Fischarten und Grössen den Futterplatz absuchen.
> Das Spiel dreht sich irgendwann um, wenn nur noch die Grossen kommen, um nach Futter zu suchen. Das kann aber sehr lang dauern.
> Alles eine Frage der Geduld.
> MfG Willy



Hi Willy,

glaube persönlich das wir es nie schaffen werden nur noch Grosse zu fangen, also den Platz vor kleineren Fischen isolieren zu können (auch wenn grosse Fische eher dominant fressen).

Es wird eher Glück sein eine Schule grösserer Fische zuerst am Platz zu haben, weil diese sich z.B. gerade näher an der Futterstelle befinden.

Andererseits kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die grossen Barben in einem Schwarm mit Durchschnittsgrössen schwimmen. Dies ist deshalb wahrscheinlich, weil meist nur eine Grössere zwischen unzähligen mittleren gefangen wird.

Wie siehst Du es mit der Schwarmbeschaffenheit?




@Schildi: Wo fischst Du und wie haste sie gefangen?


----------



## Schildifreak

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab sie in einem kleinem Fluss in Niederbayern,genannt Vils,beim Forellenangeln mit der Pose und einem halben Tauwurm als Köder gefangen.
Genau wie meine anderen Barben heuer!


----------



## Schildifreak

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute hab ich schon wieder eine Barbe mit 52cm gefangen und eine ist mir im
Drill runter gegangen!


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die grossen Barben in einem Schwarm mit Durchschnittsgrössen schwimmen. Dies ist deshalb wahrscheinlich, weil meist nur eine Grössere zwischen unzähligen mittleren gefangen wird.
> 
> Wie siehst Du es mit der Schwarmbeschaffenheit?


 
Moin MG,
ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen beim Karpfenangeln gemacht. 
Mittlere Karpfen und dann irgendwann der Monsterrun. Das waren aber Stellen, die ich über lange Zeit gefüttert und beangelt habe.
Erst Bresen die weggefangen wurden, dann kamen regelmäßig Karpfen mit ungefährer Einheitsgröße (Schule) und im Schlepptau der Großkarpfen.
Völlig anders verhielt es sich bei einem Karpfenspot den ich ausgekundschaftet hatte. Dort kamen regelmäßig Karpfen (Schule) zwischen 7.5 und 10 kg aber nie darüber. War auch keine große Futterkampagne erforderlich.
Stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob Großfische überhaupt noch in Schulen leben, oder einfach nur noch Futteropportunisten sind.Also den Durchschnittsschulen im Abstand folgen.
Die Krux dabei ist nun, den Durchschnittsfisch auszuschließen, um an die Großen zu kommen.
Ich kann nun nicht sagen, ob meine Erfahrungen beim Karpfenangeln ohne weiteres auf Barben/ Rhein übertragbar sind.
Was ich aber machen werde, hier in HB im tidenabhängigen Teil der Weser der Barbe nachzustellen. Mal sehen was geht.
Gruß Willy


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hatten heute eine kleine Barbe und einen halbstarken Bresen. Drei weitere Barben haben wir durch Schnurbruch verlohren. MG der Rotaugenkönig versiebte noch zwei Rotaugen bei der Landung. Heute liefen die Boilies echt besser als Maden


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war ein echter pechtag. mir ist die rute runtergefallen und dabei hat es wohl die schnur auf nem stein beschädigt. biss. peng schnur zwischen den ringen abgerissen. und das obwohl ich eigentlich schon ewig keine abrisse mehr hatte. naja wie gesagt, pechtag


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

irgend was ist ja immer  leider hab ich auch zwei barben abgerissen, da sich der korb in den steinen verfangen hatte


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab da mal eine Frage an die Barbenspezies.
Wenn ich Barbenplätze suchen will, welchen Futteraufwand sollte ich betreiben und welchen Zeitansatz sollte ich berücksichtigen, um fast sicher sagen zu können, das ist kein Barbenplatz.
Habt ihr da Erfahrungswerte, nach denen ihr euch richtet.
Ist möglicherweise nicht unbedingt auf ein Tidengewässer übertragbar, aber ein ungefährer Richtwert wäre schon hilfreich.
Mit Dank im voraus,
mfg Willy


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

als Richtwert würde ich ein Liter Futter pro Stunde ansagen. Ein Zeitfenster ist schwer zu sagen, da wir auch schon Stunden ohne Biss verbracht haben, und kurz vor Torschluss kamen sie dann doch noch. Manchmal gibt es eben sehr ausgeprägte kurze Beiszeiten, und manchmal beist es auch relativ konstand gut/schlecht. Also ich würde nach 5 Stunden ohne Biss einpacken. Die Angaben sind vom Rhein


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jungs?? Was war los? Hättet besser mal Hasi mitnehmen sollen - der hätte Euch mal gezeigt, wie man auch unter schwierigen Bedingungen Fische fängt  ...|bla: 

Ihr scheint ja das Pech anzuziehen wie die Schexxxx die Fliegen - setzt Euch am Sonntag bloss weit genug weg von mir


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs?? Was war los? Hättet besser mal Hasi mitnehmen sollen - der hätte Euch mal gezeigt, wie man auch unter schwierigen Bedingungen Fische fängt  ...|bla:
> 
> Ihr scheint ja das Pech anzuziehen wie die Schexxxx die Fliegen - setzt Euch am Sonntag bloss weit genug weg von mir



normalerweise habe ich ja weniger pech. aber wenn sich timo auf meinen schoss setzt um bisse zu bekommen bleibt das pech halt nicht nur bei ihm.


@willy: haben da viel auf der barbensite über das finden von plätzen geschrieben. lies dir es doch mal durch. denke das hilft dir weiter. ansonsten unbedingt das interview mit meinem lehrmeister andy thatcher lesen!!!!!
Was kannst Du über euren Barbenbestand sagen?


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moinsen,
eure Seite mit den Tipps und Tricks habe ich schon verinnerlicht.#h

Über den Barbenbestand im Unterweserbereich hier im Bremer Raum kann ich nur soviel sagen, das gelegentlich welche gefangen werden.
Sind aber eher Zufallsfänge, gezielt fischt hier keiner auf Barben.
Ich werde mich daran machen, das zu ändern.

Da ich aber Anfänger bin, was gezieltes Barbenfischen betrifft, kann es natürlich dauern, bis sich der Erfolg einstellt.
Zumal ich nicht glaube, das wir hier einen ebenso guten Barbenbestand haben, wie ihr am Rhein. Aber das wird sich zeigen.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal mit der Suchphase beginnen und verschiedene Plätze die ich ausgesucht habe befischen. Mach mich auch gleich los.
Sollte ich Erfolg haben, melde ich mich.
Gruß Willy


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@willy: gezieltes (und erfolgreiches) barbenfischen  haste meist  in stärkerer strömung. nehm dir ruhig zuerst mal gewässerstücker vor, welche von anderen kollegen als unfischbar bezeichnet werden.  fischen mittlerweile auch in extrem schnellen bereichen die ich früher als sinnlos bezeichnet hätte. ist zuerst halt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
ich bin mir sicher das es genug barben bei euch gibt. du wirst schon zum ziel kommen


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich überleg grad, will ne dritte Feeder kaufen...
Entweder ne zweite Beastmaster, ne Cherrywood oder die Syntec...
Was meint ihr?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überleg grad, will ne dritte Feeder kaufen...
> Entweder ne zweite Beastmaster, ne Cherrywood oder die Syntec...
> Was meint ihr?


 
wieso ne dritte? willste deine fangquote hochtreiben:q 

adi du bist doch profi genug um zu wissen was du für deine umstände brauchst|rolleyes . biste mit der beast nicht vollends zufrieden? haste damit jetzt schon barben gezogen?


bin mal auf den morgigen früeinsatz gespannt. wollen mit der kompletten gang (ja häschen kommt auch mal wieder mit) um 6 uhr raus. würde zwar tippen das vor 9 nix beisst, aber warum nicht mal versuchen. vielleicht können wir vier ja den brassenkönig identifizieren . denke es wird teilweise mit boilie gefischt, was nen karpfen auf den plan rufen könnte


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich such nur für die Strömung ne zweite, die Spro macht an manchen Stellen nicht mit...
Die Beastmaster ist top in Ordnung, werd mir auch glaub ich ne zweite kaufen...
Hab dieses Jahr noch keine Barbe gefangen, ich sitz im moment nur in Häfen rum, kommt aber noch


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Entgegen unseren sonstigen Alt-Herren-Gepflogenheiten, haben wir uns heute morgen bereits um 6:00 an der mittlerweile Winter-Sommer-Universalstelle getroffen. Der Initiator dieses frühen Treffens, "Ich habe die SMS gar nicht bekommen!"-Hasi, trudelte dann erst gegen 8:00 Uhr ein ... um dann den Endplatz zu besetzen|kopfkrat 

Trotz perfektem Wetter und akzeptablem Wasser stand war es heute eine mühevolle Fischerei, welche wohl eher in den Weissfischthread passt. Die Barben waren wohl noch mit ihrem Laichgeschäft beschäftigt (lt. MG noch bis Mittwoch) und so waren nur Brassen, Rotaugen & der Kindergarten der Barben am Futterplatz. MG auf dem anderen Endplatz fing einen dieser Winzlinge, sigi drei und Hasi trumpfte mit einer 30er Barbe auf. Bei mir blieben schliesslich 5 Brassen der Größe 50+, 3 Barblinge & 2 Rotaugen hängen.

Gegen 11:00 Uhr lichtet sich das Starterfeld bereits, denn IT-Spezialist "Ich mach' da nix!"-Hasi eilte schon wieder heimwärts um sich um sein neues Bildbearbeitungsprogramm & fehlenden Umgebungsspeicher zu kümmern :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

belegt ja meine theorie, das fische die laichen nicht beissen. also wozu schonzeit bis juni wenn sie mittwoch um 11uhr schon damit fertig sind .

war aber trotz fehlender fische ein schöner tag. allerdings ist die zeit der geschenke vorbei. ich sitz ab jetzt wieder am endplatz (und der spielt im moment wohl wieder ne rolle) 

aus der erfahrung des letzten jahres raus sollte ab nächstes mal wieder der hauptstrom beackert werden. das softfeedern langt jetzt, brauchen mehr schiffe


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> aus der erfahrung des letzten jahres raus sollte ab nächstes mal wieder der hauptstrom beackert werden. das softfeedern langt jetzt, brauchen mehr schiffe


 
@MG
Hab ich heute so gemacht, Feeder an der Steinschüttung kein Biss, Feeder an der Karpfenrute drei Mal so weit draussen brachte einen Biss und eine Barbe von 63cm. Sonst totaler Nullinger!

Schiffe gab das aber genug


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na gut, der Inhalt der SMS war echt verwirrend, da MG am Sa Abend dem Alkohol fröhnte konnte ich ja nicht wissen das "Doc. Barbus" schon so früh da war.!!!
Ich dachte beim lesen, dass er mit dem Zeug schon am Freitag begann, denn die Nachricht war in Glingonischer Sprache und der bin ich nicht mächtig.
Sie überstieg so zu sagen meinen persönlichen virtuellen Speicher.
Aber es war ausreichend um Acht zu erscheinen, da ich auf Quantität fischte und es ging ja um Barben. Die hatte ich ja dann auch.
Gut, nur eine, aber besser als Schnee in der Hose!!:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@pike: von wann bis wann warste am start?

@hasi: alle andern waren komischerweise zur rechten zeit am start. geisterfahrer. klar hunderte


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Jens!|supergri 

Hier mal die SMS!!!! Wörtlich, ich gebe mein Ehrenwort!!!

"bin sa zwar auf ner party und will einer saufen, komme aber denke ich trotzdem um 6. evtl. halt wegen getränkeunfall später"

die andere war 

 " sonntag 8 uhr in m..... thorsten wünscht sich nen frühen einsatz"


So mein Freund, ich habe geschrieben dass ich schon um sechs beginnen 
KÖNNTE​aber so richtig kann ich da aus deinen Simsen nichts entnehmen, dass es auch um sechs passiert!!!!

Das nur mal so am Rande!!!:g 
Du ärgerst dich ja nur über meinen Endplatz|rolleyes , der fing aber auch nicht viel, mach dir nichts draus!!​


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hier sollen ja eigentlich barbenfänge rein, aber wenn es keine gibt ok. wenn du jetzt noch die chronologische sms-reihenfolge eingehalten hättest wäre es allen klar (bis auf den kollegen auf dem endplatz) . 

also samstag um 8 oder um 6? oder garnet?

wasser wird vermutlich wieder etwas steigen, was den hauptstrom etwas schwieriger macht. aber irgendwann muss die cherry ja mal eingeweiht werden


----------



## Pikebite

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @pike: von wann bis wann warste am start?
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ca. 9 bis 11.30 Uhr


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie garnet? warten wir doch erst mal dein testfischen vom donnerstag ab, oder?

lass uns um 8:00 uhr gehen, dann muss hasi nicht mehr umdenken


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute mal am Rhein in Biebesheim und hab ne nette 57er mit 3 Pfund gefangen und 2 Gründlinge. Es geht bei mir endlich aufwärts!!!!!:k


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				OnTheMove schrieb:
			
		

> War heute mal am Rhein in Biebesheim und hab ne nette 57er mit 3 Pfund gefangen und 2 Gründlinge. Es geht bei mir endlich aufwärts!!!!!:k


petri junge . also jetzt biste ja auf dem weg. sollte reproduzierbar sein. wenn es weiterhin geht kommen wir mal vorbei (es sei denn ihr habt so viele schnaken wie ich immer erzählt bekomme).


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hmmm, ich fand es gestern eigentlich ganz locker, bin nicht ein mal gestochen worden,ganz im gegensatz zur letzter woche am Altrhein:v


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

zusammen mit mg & sigi waren wir heute zu dritt am start. das wasser war mit über 3,80m sehr hoch, zudem waren sehr viele äste im wasser was die sache nicht unbedingt einfacher machte ... 

trotz der widrigen bedingungen konnte ich fünf barben, davon eine 50er, und mg einen guten brassen landen. sigi hat sich trotz tatkräftiger unterstützung durch publikum nur einen fetten mückenstich an der glocke eingefangen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hähähähä ich geh ein. das war keine mücke, sondern ne flugechse


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jaja kannst ruhig zugeben das du mir nen Futterkorb an die birne geballert hast.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Barbenschonzeit ist in ein paar Tagen um und das Laichgeschäft wohl fertig. Also startete ich heute zu nem kleinen Vorabtest an den Grossrhein. Leider sind 4,6m Wasserstand mal gut 2m zu hoch und nicht gerade leicht zu befischen. Andererseits haben wir aber nur einen Rhein und somit muss man wohl durch.
Cherrys mit 250g Krallen bestückt und los. Wassertiefe  ca. 5-6m und reissende Strömung. Wasser leider noch sehr braun und ab und an sorgt ein schöner Ast für Drillfeeling.
War begeistert wie gut man unter solch schwierigen Bedingungen mit dem Gerät zurecht kommt. Bin zwar (nach 4,5h) mit einigen Krallen weniger heimgekommen, aber dafür hab ich wenigstens nix gefangen.
War ein Versuch. Denke die Situation wird sich wohl bald bessern, auch wenn das Wasser so schnell noch keinen Optimalstand  haben wird.
P.S.: Komisch, nicht mal ein 30Pfd+ Karpfen hat gebissen.


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Leute...

bräuchte mal nen guten Tip. Ich bin absoluter Neuling am Rhein und vor allem mit ner Feederrute (noch nie eine in der Hand gehabt). Da das aber hier am Rhein eine der erfolgsversprechendsten Methoden zu sein scheint hab ich vor mir eine zuzulegen. Diese sollte sowohl im Strom auf Barben aber wenn möglich auch mal am Altrarm auf Brässen funktionieren. Außerdem sind meine finanziellen Mittel im Moment auch eher begrenzt. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen guten Tip geben.

Ausserdem würde ich mich überhaupt über ein paar Informationen freuen, wie ich es angehe auch mal so ne 60er Barbe an den Haken zu bekommen.
(so Barbenangeln für Dummies). Hab leider erst eine mal als Zufallstreffer gefangen.

Naja auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus

mfg kay


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				loskayos schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute...
> 
> bräuchte mal nen guten Tip. Ich bin absoluter Neuling am Rhein und vor allem mit ner Feederrute (noch nie eine in der Hand gehabt). Da das aber hier am Rhein eine der erfolgsversprechendsten Methoden zu sein scheint hab ich vor mir eine zuzulegen. Diese sollte sowohl im Strom auf Barben aber wenn möglich auch mal am Altrarm auf Brässen funktionieren. Außerdem sind meine finanziellen Mittel im Moment auch eher begrenzt. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen guten Tip geben.
> 
> Ausserdem würde ich mich überhaupt über ein paar Informationen freuen, wie ich es angehe auch mal so ne 60er Barbe an den Haken zu bekommen.
> (so Barbenangeln für Dummies). Hab leider erst eine mal als Zufallstreffer gefangen.
> 
> Naja auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus
> 
> mfg kay



Nun schau mal hier:http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/
Aber auch ein Posting vor dir, steht es ja groß|supergri  

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ohhhh.....na klar
danke .....
...manchmal sieht man halt denn wald vor lauter bäumen nicht.

danke dir

mfg kay


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo kay,
check erst mal unsere site ab. da dürftest du einige für dich interessante infos finden. wenn was offen bleibt einfach nochmal nachfragen


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also erst mal ein dickes Lob für eure Seite. Find ich echt gut und da bleiben kaum Fragen offen. was das Angeln auf Großbarben angeht. Ausser vielleicht wo die Hotspots sind, aber da werde ich wohl selber mal aufs Rad steigen müssen und den Rhein ein wenig erkunden. 

Zur passende Rute für mich:

Bin kurz davor mir die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder zu bestellen. Die kommt zwar auf eure Seite nich all zu gut weg, aber alleine dass ihr die überhaupt benutzt zeigt ja dass sie so schlecht auch net is. Der Preis von 35€ scheint mir unschlagbar und ich bin ja auch nicht rein auf die Großbarbenjagd aus.
Falls jemandein besseres oder sinnvolleres Angebot kennt sacht ma bescheid.

Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß kay


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bin wieder da!
Aber bald auch wieder wech!!!!:c 

Habe den Rhein bei Köln gesehen und ich muß sagen, MG du hast echt Humor!!!|uhoh: 
250g Körbe sind doch wie Spielzeug in dieser Strömung, da müssen die Wassereimer von Sigi ran!! 
Aber sonst ist ja nicht soooo viel passiert und da kann ich ja noch mal arbeiten fahren!:g 

@loskayos: Kaufe diese Ruten nicht, ehrlich!! Spare lieber noch mal 30 Euronen drauf und kauf ne andere Rute. Du ärgerst dich nur!!#d 
Wenn dich das Feeder-Fieber packt, dann willst du andere Ruten fischen!!

Bis Samstag auf Achse und ab nächste Woche Mittwoch Urlaub. Aber schon auf der Insel zum fischen angemeldet! Mal Dorsche überlisten!

*Braucht einer Fisch????*
:g #6 :q |muahah: |laola:


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@loskayos 

Hör auf Hasi! 
Hol dir doch bei ebay die Cherrywood für 69euro...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schau mal!
Das ist die Rute!

http://cgi.ebay.de/BERKLEY-CHERRYWOOD-FEEDER-4-20m-NEUWARE_W0QQitemZ7246730769QQcategoryZ56742QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nicht schlecht das Teil, da kannste bei 69 Flocken nicht ganz viel verkehrt machen. Bei bis zu 250 gr ist es sogar eine Universalrute die du von A= Aal bis Z=Zander einsetzen kannst. 
Welchen Bereich an Wurfgewichten kannst denn abdecken mit den fünf Spitzen? Maximum 250 gr ist klar.
Gruß Willy


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				WillyHB schrieb:
			
		

> Maximum 250 gr ist klar.
> Gruß Willy



Da geht auch noch mehr, hab schon über 350g raus geworfen, darfst dann halt nicht mehr so durchziehen, Schwachpunkt ist dann auch die Schnur.

Wenn du auch mal an den Altarm auf Brassen willst ist die Browning bestimmt die bessere Wahl.


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja denke ich auch....

wie schon gesagt ich hab jetzt nicht vor nur auf Großbarbenjagd zu gehen.

mmmhhhh....mal schauen ob ich die Browning irgendwo günstig finde.
 mfg kay


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				loskayos schrieb:
			
		

> ja denke ich auch....
> 
> wie schon gesagt ich hab jetzt nicht vor nur auf Großbarbenjagd zu gehen.
> 
> mmmhhhh....mal schauen ob ich die Browning irgendwo günstig finde.
> mfg kay


 
Sie ist nicht nur für die Dicken geeignet, durchaus auch für kleinere Fische!
Schau mal auf der Hompage nach, was da so am Haken war!!:g 

http://www.barbenangeln.de/fotos/beifaenge/beifaenge1.html

http://www.barbenangeln.de/fotos/beifaenge/beifaenge2.html

Cooooool kann ich nur sagen!!#6 |uhoh: ;+ :g


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dicke Barben kannst du völlig bedenkenlos mit der browning drillen. An der Cherry hast du nicht anähernd so viel Drillspaß. Die Feederruten sind ja nur so Brügel wegen den schweren Futterkörben die ausgeworfen werden müssen. Für Barben zu drillen brauchst du nicht so starke Ruten, da langt dir sogar ne leichte Rute.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Cherry sieht man bei uns überall, damit wird auf fast jede Fischart geangelt...
Hab mir letztens die Syntec für 50euro gekauft, die Rute ist echt super geil!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@loskayos: mein favorit ist ja die syntec xxl, welche mir bislang immer sehr sehr gute dienste geleistet hat. war auch nie nachtragen wenn ich die wg angaben derb überschritten habe.
 die cherry ist natürlich ein ganz anderer fall und kann mit der syntec nicht verglichen werden. ist was für leute die kinder essen oder sigi heissen . aber es gibt sinnvolle einsatzgebiete dafür, wo die syntec dann nicht mehr viel bringt (siehe momentanes hochwasser oder weite entfernung in schnellem wasser).
unsere einstellung zur sänger kennste ja. gibt aber auch genug leute welche sie gut finden (warum weiss ich nicht, es sei denn man hat echt null finanziellen spielraum). dem fisch ist es natürlich egal was fürn stecken da am ufer steht, also wird sie auch fangen .
kannst dir die ruten ja mal anschauen wenn wir wieder am rhein sind.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wenn du was zwischen der Syntec und der Cherrywood haben willst, guck dir mal die Shimano Beastmaster Mulirange Feeder an (wg 200g).
Die habe ich auch, dafür musste allerdings was Tiefer in die Tasche greifen (zwischen 100-130euro)...
Die sieht zwar aus wie en Baum, ist aber doch "weicher" als man denkt...
Nicht so ein Stock wie die Cherry, hat aber fast die gleichen eigenschaften...


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

erstma vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...

@adrian wo hast du den die syntec für 50 ocken her
das läg auf jeden fall noch im finanzierbaren rahmen

@mainzgonsenheim: gebt halt mal im forum bescheid wenn ihr wieder am wasser seit. wenns bei mir passt würde ich gern ma bei euch vorbeischauen.
bin im moment nur leider net so flexibel weil ich auf mein sohnemann aufpassen muss.


mfg kay


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@kay: dann bring den halt mit . ja geben mal laut.


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

haha... naja er wird morgen erst 1 und kann noch net laufen. 
ich glaub das bringts immoment noch net so.
in 2-3 Jahren kommt er dann immer mit.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

keine angst, sind kindererprobt. schliesslich haben wir den hasi ja auch oftmals mit


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

übrigens müsst ihr mal die wettervorhersage abchecken. weit über 25 grad und regenfrei. da sollte der rhein doch fallen


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

tut er auch schon die ganze zeit !

http://www.elwis.de/gewaesserkunde/Wasserstaende/Wasserstaende_start.php?target=2&pegelId=25100107

mfg kay


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin
Männer's

Meine Wenigkeit hatte gestern das grosse Glück in einem strömungsberuhigtem Abschnitt des Neckar's in Mannheim beim KöFi-Feedern einem Bartträger zu drillen.
Es war ein durchwachsener Tag an dem nur noch ein paar Fische ein High-Light darstellen konnten.
Hatte also schön angefüttert, setze mich mit meiner Milch in den Stuhl als ich aus dem Augenwinkel das heftige Zucken meiner Feederrute warnahm (genoss gerade die Sonne).
Ohne grossartig anzuschlagen drillte ich nun dann einen sich arg wehrenden Widersacher, schnell wurde mir bewusst, dass es sich malwieder um eine "verlaufende" Barbe handeln muss. Fluchs den Kescher geschnapt und im Wasser platziert. Sodann kamm nach garnichtmal so kurzer Drillzeit ein bärtiges Maul zum Vorschein. Kescher angehoben und vorbei war es ersteinmal mit der Freiheit der Guten. Dass sie voller Leich war sah man sofort, also dann schnelles Foto und Maßnehmen und wieder ab ins kühle Nass.
Sie hatte knapp 59cm was ich für ein schönes Maß halte, vorallem wenn man bedenkt das sie an 14er Vorfach gedrillt worden ist.

Allen ein Petri Heil


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die Syntec hab ich von nem Boardi, (Brassen007) der vertickt hier ne menge Angelzeug...
Im laden liegt die bei ca.90euro, bei ebay bestimmt noch drunter...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@shark: na dann mal petri. sowas ist doch ne nette überraschung 

@kay: er muss aber noch viel stärker fallen um die guten stellen befischbar zu machen (unter 3m).


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @shark: na dann mal petri. sowas ist doch ne nette überraschung
> 
> @kay: er muss aber noch viel stärker fallen um die guten stellen befischbar zu machen (unter 3m).


Moin
Danke!
Möchte Ende Juni dann aber mal wirklich ne 60+ im Neckarstrom zu fassen bekommen.
Allerdings dan an ner Heavy Feeder und nen 25er Vorfach?!

Petri


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mainzgonsenheim
joo naja aber is ja immoment auf dem besten weg dahin meinte ich.
fast einen meter in den letzten 2 tagen und den wenn man dem wetterbericht glauben kann sollte das ja so weitergehen.

mfg kay


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@shark: ja der neckar scheint für dein vorhaben recht gut geeignet zu sein. schreib mal wie es geklappt hat 

@kay: ja es sollte jetzt endgültig klappen. obwohl in diesem jahr trau ich dem wetter nicht mehr über den weg


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habt ihr gesehen, wie sich neben dem Wasserstand auch die Wassertemperatur abgekuehlt hat? Der Neckar ist bei diesen Sch...-Tagen ratzfatz um volle 8 Grad Celsius abgekuehlt:

http://www2.lfu.baden-wuerttemberg.de/lfu/abt4/fliessgewaesser/messdaten/

kein Wunder, das man kaum was faengt! 

P.S. Messwerte sind auch für den Rhein dabei; ausserdem ist der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser auch ganz interessant


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fan: wundert mich jetzt etwas, da ich die werte auch immer beobachte. haben am rhein eigentlich nicht viel temp. verloren http://grdc.bafg.de/php/korh31.htm


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Das ist echt krass, dass der Rhein anscheinend kaum an Termperatur verloren hat... #c 

Wir haben nach diesen Messungen innerhalb von ca. 10 Tagen rund 8 Grad verloren; ich war vom 20.-28.5 fast jede Tag / Abend / Nacht viele Stunden draussen, die Fangerfolge waren genauso, wie es die Temperaturkurve vermuten lässt, nämlich zum :v 

Gruss R-F


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin
@MG: Konnte es nicht aushalten und bin ins kühle Nass gesprungen, naja bzw die Maden.
Aber wie "Der auf die Barbe gekommen ist" schon sagt: Bei dem Temperatur kann man nicht viel erwarten. -beide Schneider-

In der 26ten KW geht's rund! -muss-

Petri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fan: das ist zwar krass, aber nicht verwunderlich. habe nämlich hasi an den neckar geschickt paar eimer warmes wasser holen. scheint als hätte er genau dieses erwischt und bei uns eingeleitet (zusätzlich zum körpereigenen, welches er eingeleitet hat


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: ihr kämpft wohl mit allen Mitteln um die Großbarbenjagd zu gewinnen... :q :q :q


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> @MG: ihr kämpft wohl mit allen Mitteln um die Großbarbenjagd zu gewinnen... :q :q :q


Moin
Damit sollten wir erst mal "anfangen! _lol_

Greetings


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wir werden sie nicht gewinnen (was macht die eigentlich?). aber bei den stückzahlen geht glaub ich einer


----------



## Laksos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @fan: wundert mich jetzt etwas, da ich die werte auch immer beobachte. haben am rhein eigentlich nicht viel temp. verloren http://grdc.bafg.de/php/korh31.htm


Vielleicht kann der Rhein durch seine Größe und starke Fließgeschwindigkeit solche Schwankungen in rel. kurzer Zeit noch gut kompensieren. Wir haben allerdings an der Mosel genau so einen hohen Wassertemperaturabfall festgestellt, innerhalb einer Woche deutlich mehr als 6'C kälter geworden. Aber wie's im Moment aussieht, geht's ja bald wieder hoch.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> wir werden sie nicht gewinnen (was macht die eigentlich?). aber bei den stückzahlen geht glaub ich einer




Ja, habe schon gesehen, dass ihr aus dem Rhein keine schlechten Stückzahlen holt; ich habe auf Barbe bisher hauptsaechlich im Neckar geangelt, da ich auch eine Rheinkarte habe, bin ich zunehmend am Überlegen, gerätetechnisch etwas aufzurüsten und dann ab an den Rhein zu gehen.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, seid ihr auch als Trupp mit 4 Mann und mehr unterwegs, da habt ihr dann schon einen echten Vorteil was die Groesse des Futterteppichs angeht, insb. bei den 200g-Geschossen, die da in den Rhein gefeuert werden - wenn ihr haeufiger an die gleiche Stelle geht, habt ihr ja im Herbst eine künstliche Insel im Rhein geschaffen... :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fan: das gegenteil ist der fall. wenn wir zu viert gehen fangen wir normalerweise eher schlecht. da jeder auf ner anderen weite fischt verstreust du die fische. richtig gut fängste nur alleine oder max. zu zweit.

inseln gibt es nur wenn wir sigi dabei haben. nur er hat die mülleimer-körbchen.

@laksos: ja habe die mosel auch immer im auge und wundere mich über die schwankungen. was das rheinvolumen doch abpuffert. selbes verhalten wie bei grossen gartenteichen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute nen regelrechten Frühstart hingelegt und um 7 Uhr angefangen den Hauptstrom zu beharken. Sofort nach dem Auslegen der zweiten Cherry Biss. Leider nach kurzen Drill mit dem Korb hängen gebliebn und Vorfach gesprengt (leider das Problem bei höherem Wasser und der Steinschüttung) .
Profi der ich bin hab ich mir natürlich nicht eingeredet es würde supergut weiterlaufen, denn es tat sich die nächsten 3 h auch nichts mehr.
Dann eine Brassen von ca. 4 Pfd und direkt darauf ne ca. 50cm grosse Barbe. Anschliessend noch ein Biss welcher wiederum Vorfachverlust bedeutete. 
Hatten dies in früheren Zeiten oftmals mit Schrottschnüren gehabt und werden auf Muschelbänken wohl immer mal wieder Verluste haben, dennoch war hier was faul. Habe dann die Zugfestigkeit an einem Vorfach ausprobiert und bin auf lasche 2,8kg gekommen. Dürfte bei ner Stroft so nicht vorkommen. Das wird demnächst einen Bruchtest in der Schnurrubrik nach sich ziehen. Habe jetzt alle Vorfächer weggeworfen und mit der Catana gebunden. Mal sehen was sie dazu sagen (hält gebunden ca. 5kg, ist aber auch ne etwas Stärkere).


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin
Durfte gestern mit "Der auf die Barbe gekommen ist" eine kleine Sternstunde erleben.
Jedenfalls im Gegensatz zu dem was die letzten Wochen so passierte.

In der Zeit von 19-22 blieben unsere Rutenspitzen nicht mehr still.
Nur schade das aus irgendeinen Grund wir es nicht geschafft haben wirklich jeden Biss zu verwandeln.
Es waren zwei verschiedene Bisse. Einmal das typische Einsteigen einer Barbe(ihr kennt das ja)-Anschlag und sitzt. Die 80er Marke würde natürlich noch nicht erreicht. Welches wir aber aufjeden Fall noch angehen werden.
Und dann noch son "Nuckelbiss" von denen höchstens nur die hälfte verwandelt werden konnte. Wobei bei solchen, Nasen einer schönen Grösse zum Vorschein kamen.
Nach dieser beherzten Runde konnten wir sagen, knapp 10 Flossenträger wieder in ihr Gewässer, den Neckar entlassen zu haben.

Petri


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jupp, kann Sharkhooker nur zustimmen, 10 Fische in der Zeit von 18:30 - 22:30, also in 4 Stunden, tat nach der Durststrecke und Kaelte der vergangenen Wochen richtig gut |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

dat ist wirklich ein sehr guter schnitt.

meiner war heute morgen wieder klasse. 1 biss von ner 63er.

denke es wäre besser mittags oder abends zu gehen. klappt aber zeitlich nicht so gut. zu allem überfluss habe ich heute ein paar gute rapfen beobachten können und bin jetzt heiss auf die torpedos . muss das halt irgendwie vereinen


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin
Das mit dem abends los gehen klingt verführerisch!
Und ist auch ganz genau das was ich jetzt anscheinend machen werde!
Wollen doch mal sehen ob da nicht noch nen Grösserer Bartträger als gestern im Strom schnellt.

Petri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@shark: wie gross waren denn die barben bei euch? haben die weit draussen gebissen?


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin 
Ich möcht nicht lügen!
40-50+, möcht ich sagen! Lass Dir dass aber vom "Barbenfan" aber nochmal bestätigen
Fahre da in ner Stund gleich nochmal hin!
Im Mittelwasser haben sie gebissen.
Auch ohne Futter im Korb.

Petri


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Neckar ist ja nicht ganz so breit wie der Rhein, zudem haben wir an einer nicht ganz so breiten Stelle geangelt (ich nenne mal keine Details zur Stelle, um Angeltouristen zu meiden); gebissen haben sie aber schon mitten in der Strömung, da wo auch in etwa die Rinne mit der groessten Tiefe ist. Wir haben an einer Stelle geangelt, wo diese Rinne signifikant den Verlauf ändert vom linken zum rechten Ufer (d.h. die Rinne macht unter wasser so ein "S"). Futter war Mosella Barbe, ein wenig mit Paniermehl und Haferflocken gestreckt, alle Bisse auf Made.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jupp, die Barben waren so an die 50cm, also noch keine Giganten; eine vermutlich Große hat beim Anbiss das 20er Vorfach ganz locker gesprengt; die Nasen waren so ca. 35-40cm groß.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@shark: naja aber ja wohl auf grund und nicht im mittelwasser 
@fan: fangt ihr da auch öfter ü70ig,weil ihr gleich ne 80iger aufs korn nehmen wollt? auch wenns keine monster waren 10 stück sind momentan klasse.

morgen verusche ich mal ne neue stelle, kann ja nicht mehr schlechter werden. denke aber insgeheim die uhrzeit ist das problem.

habe übrigens heute noch schnell zwei rapfen von 63 und 50 mit nem kleinen salmowobbler erwischt. echt ne geile fischart (wenn es nicht die barben gäbe .


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin
Sorry, dann meinte ich wohl mitten im Strom!
Konnte gestern auf der gleichen Welle nochmal richtig zuschlagen.
Zwischen 19 u. 21 saß ich sogut wie nie.

Petri


----------



## Chani04

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo, 

mein Mann hatte Samstag abend eine dran.
War ne mittlere vielleicht 30cm? 
Wurde aber schonend wieder eingesetzt, da die ja noch Schonzeit haben.
Hatten eigentlich auf Rotaugen und Aal geangelt....


gruß

Germaine


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@shark: wenn du so ne phase hast dann nix wie raus. gutes beissen kann schnell vorüber sein.

@chani: wo fischt ihr denn?


selber war ich heute morgen ebenfalls und konnte an ner neuen stelle ganz gut brassen (mittlere) und ein schönes rotauge (34cm) verhaften. die anvisierte stelle war besetzt, so dass ich ausweichen musste. tiefes nicht ganz so schnelles wasser (typisch für brassen). aber es war nett.


----------



## Chani04

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo, 

in Köln Wesseling am Rhein.
Da beissen die Barben eigentlich auch sehr gut.
Aber wir hatten extra kein Käsefutter und keinen Käse mit.
Freue mich drauf, wenn die jetzt dann wieder offen sind.

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin
Dass habe ich mir auch schon gesagt, aber da ich morgen für vier Tage nach Heiligenhafen fahre habe ich leider keine Zeit.

Muss noch Angelsachen sowie Klamotten packen.
Kuchen für mein Geburtstag backen.
Und mit Kochen bin ich ja heute auch noch dran.

Wie gesagt in der 26ten KW geht es dann extra heftig (unter anderem Heavy Feeder) zur Sache bzw Fisch.

Petri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Chani04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> in Köln Wesseling am Rhein.
> Da beissen die Barben eigentlich auch sehr gut.
> Aber wir hatten extra kein Käsefutter und keinen Käse mit.
> Freue mich drauf, wenn die jetzt dann wieder offen sind.
> 
> Gruß
> Germaine



wie ist denn an dem rheinabschnitt der barbendurchschnitt was stück und gewicht angeht?

@shark: naja dann musste falls es nicht mehr so gut läuft (muss aber ja nicht schlechter werden) bis herbst warten. habe das gefühl, dass die mit dem laichen vielleicht noch nicht ganz fertig sind. beisst einfach zu wenig bei uns.


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin
Raubfischfan meinte das sie dann (Ende Juni) aber so richtig abgehen!
Aus Erfahrung erzählte er mir.
Und da er zu den vertrauenswürdigsten zählt die ich kenne, nehm ich das als wahre Münze.
Ich würd nochmal so gern, weiß aber genau das ich dann eh nicht vom Wasser los komm und dan nachher nicht alles schaff.

Petri


----------



## Chani04

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo, 

also letzten Sommer war der durchschnitt gut.
Gefangen je nachdem, ich mit Futterkorb mehr als mein Mann, der nur auf Grund geht.
Größe alles vertretten von kleinen Barben die man eh immer wieder schonend rein lässt, da sie nicht mal Mindestmaß haben bishin zu einigen 78cm Vertrettern.
Ich habe meistens so um die 50cm Barben gehabt, mein Mann dann schon die Größeren.
Gewicht kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da wir sie immer wieder relativ schnell und schonend zurück setzen.
Haben aber da eigentlich nen ganz guten Erfolg.
Gruß
Germaine


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@chani: ja das sind ja auch schon echt grosse fische (die ü70iger  . fischt ihr nur mit käse auf barben, oder auch boilie?

@shark: ja da hat er recht, nach der laichzeit geht es schon noch ne zeitlang gut. fänge sind bei uns allerdings danach etwas eingebrochen und kamen im oktober wieder gut auf.


----------



## Chani04

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @chani: ja das sind ja auch schon echt grosse fische (die ü70iger  . fischt ihr nur mit käse auf barben, oder auch boilie?
> 
> @shark: ja da hat er recht, nach der laichzeit geht es schon noch ne zeitlang gut. fänge sind bei uns allerdings danach etwas eingebrochen und kamen im oktober wieder gut auf.




Hallo, 

mein Mann nur mit Maden und Käse auf ner Grundmontage und ich einmal Grund entweder mit Made oder Käse und einmal mit Futterkorb nem Käsefutter und Maden.

Mit Boilies auf Barben????

Habe ich ja bis grade noch nie gehört....
Angelst Du mit Boilies?
Erfolg damit?
Ich dachte immer Boilies nur für Karpfen....

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin 
Verstehe Verstehe
Aber Ende Juni ist ja kurz nach der Laichzeit.
Wir werden das schon machen, irgendwo steht mein Fisch dann schon!

Petri


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Dass habe ich mir auch schon gesagt, aber da ich morgen für vier Tage nach Heiligenhafen fahre habe ich leider keine Zeit.
> 
> Muss noch Angelsachen sowie Klamotten packen.
> Kuchen für mein Geburtstag backen.
> Und mit Kochen bin ich ja heute auch noch dran.
> 
> Wie gesagt in der 26ten KW geht es dann extra heftig (unter anderem Heavy Feeder) zur Sache bzw Fisch.
> 
> Petri


 
Na dann sehen wir uns ja vieleicht, Ich fahre Mittwoch Nacht auf die Insel Fehmarn bis Sonntag. Soll im Moment nicht so rosig aussehen. Aber heute und morgen ist dort Wind, da könnte es schon wieder besser aussehen#6


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MG: Ich gelobe Besserung und werde nächstes Wochenende wieder mal an den Rhein fahren.
Was ist mit unserer Nachtaktion? und wo ist eigentlich Torsten?;+ 
Macht der jetzt Geheimtraining?:g


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @fan: fangt ihr da auch öfter ü70ig,weil ihr gleich ne 80iger aufs korn nehmen wollt? auch wenns keine monster waren 10 stück sind momentan klasse.
> 
> .




@MG - an dieser Stelle, wo wir jetzt waren, geht es recht gut bis deutlich in die 60cm-Range. Ist eher eine typische Stelle groessere Stueckzahlen, vor allem Nasen, habe dort einige Nasen über 50cm und einzelne Exemplare um  die 60cm erwischt. Dazwischen tummeln sich immer wieder luettere Barben mit 50-60cm, einzelne darueber habe ich hier auch schon gefangen. Für gezieltes Angeln in der Größenordnung 70+ oder gar 80+cm bei werden wir definitiv wo anders hingehen... Ging jetzt erstmal darum, wieder was an den Haken zu bekommen, wir hatten in der Woche um Christi Himmelfahrt eine echte Durststrecke infolge der um 8 Grad eingebrochenen Wassertemp.

Laichzeit ist definitiv noch nicht zu Ende, Sharkhooker hatte vor einigen Tagen eine Barbe gefangen, die noch randvoll mit Laich war. Beim aus dem Wasser heben ist der Laich richtig rausgequollen. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, wird das Laichgeschäft aber bald durch sein, und dann habe ich gute Hoffnung, dass Ende Juni und Anfang Juli noch mal richtig gut wird.

Bisse gehen danach vermutlich wirklich etwas zurück, habe z.B. letztes Jahr im Juli/August in der knallen Mittagssonne - wirklich so gegen 12 oder 1 Uhr - ein paar sehenswerte Exemplare gefangen. Es geht, allerdings deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> @ MG: Ich gelobe Besserung und werde nächstes Wochenende wieder mal an den Rhein fahren.
> Was ist mit unserer Nachtaktion? und wo ist eigentlich Torsten?;+
> Macht der jetzt Geheimtraining?:g


 
sollst mir net immer solche versprechen geben|krach: 
torsten ist die woche in berlin und will am sonntag wieder mal mit raus
nachtaktion erst wenn es wieder etwas besser läuft (vielleicht in 3 wochen?)
würde ja auch jetzt gern abends gehen, bin aber leider der wm-tippsucht verfallen:l 

@fan: mittagshitze war bislang auch hier immer gut (nicht für den angler  ). ja nur durch das laichgeschäft kann ich mir solch miese ergebnisse (bei uns) wie momentan erklären. stimme dem zu, dass bestimmte stellen für spezielle arten und grössen perfekt sind. allerdings sind wir noch auf der suche nach der 70+stelle ( am liebsten ohne kleinere )

heute wieder ne neue ausweichstelle probiert 2m tief schnelles wasser. schön gelegen und typische struktur. 2 gefangen (63 und 40cm). nicht die welt, aber sicher demnächst nochmal nen versuch wert.


----------



## Black Fox

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Leute! 
Ich brauch mal nen dringenden Tipp ´von euch und zwar ich will demnächst stippen und brauch ne gute Mischung zum Anfüttern und eventuell auch für den Haken, es sollte möglichst aus solchen Zéug bestehen was ich im Supermarkt besorgen kann.
Ich danke euch schon jetzt!#6 
                                          Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
                                                                Black Fox#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fox: wenn es unbedingt aus dem supermarkt sein muss, kannste ja den allseitsbeliebten Käse nehmen. was das grundfutter betrifft kann ich dir da nicht gross was sagen, da ich nichts zusammenmixe (lohnt sich für mich nicht wenn es gute fertigmischungen für nen € gibt). paniermehl oder sowas geht zwar, aber würd ich selber halt nie nehmen. vielleicht weiss ein anderer da mehr drüber.


----------



## Black Fox

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim
Naja bei mir ist das Problem, dass ich erst 14 bin und der nächste Angelladen ist 20km entfernt#q . Ich brauch einen Mischung bis Samstag, weil da Paarangeln ist aber meine Eltern sind ziemlich lange Arbeiten und da komm ich zur Zeit nich in Angelladen, deswegen will ich mir so was mischen!#c 
Aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute mal in der Strömung, die Syntec "einweihen"....Hab auch meine erste (mini) Barbe für dieses Jahr gefangen...
Der rest vom tag ist hier...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67171&page=20


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@black fox: achso verstehe. misch dir erst mal kleinere mengen deiner probemischungen und überprüfe damit die konsistenz. bekommst da sicherlich irgendwas brauchbares raus (musst natürlich genau wissen welche eigenschaften das futter für deinen einsatz braucht). geruch bekommste über vanillekonzentrat oder sowas rein´. angeblich soll zucker im futter auch gut sein. kann da aber echt nichts aus eigener erfahrung sagen


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

und von den 17 Barben die heute Abend gefangen wurden sagst du nix?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> War heute mal in der Strömung, die Syntec "einweihen"....Hab auch meine erste (mini) Barbe für dieses Jahr gefangen...
> Der rest vom tag ist hier...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67171&page=20


 
hi adi,
und ich dachte schon hättest das barbenfischen zugunsten der brassenfischerei aufgegeben|kopfkrat . besser mini als keine. wo nimmste immer die netten mädels für den hintergrund deiner bilder her:m .


achja waren heute ja auch zu dritt draussen. werde morgen mal nen ausführlichen bericht auf unserer site publizieren. ist einiges passiert was man mal aufschreiben muss . können aber schon mal bekannt geben das richtig was lief. jeder fing seine barben (zusammen 17 Stück bis 65cm, allerdings viele unter 60cm. Laichzeit lässt grüssen). der eine mehr, die anderen weniger#h . hasi verlor den status des amtierenden brassenkönigs usw.

bin gespannt, ob wir am sonntag nochmal so zuschlagen können?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Kurzes Update vom Neckar: Wassertemp. nach dem Einbruch wieder bei rund 20 Grad angekommen, was sich auch in der Beisslaune der Fische widerspiegelt.

Meine Groesste gestern war knapp über 60cm, mein Nachbar hat eine 72er rausgeholt.... Die Groesseren beissen langsam haeufiger, gutes Zeichen, dass sich die Laichzeit jetzt wirklich dem Ende neigt. Vor allem packen sie deutlich heftiger zu und liefern auch einen deutlich staerkeren Fight im Drill.

@MG & Co: 17 Fische sind schon eine sehr respektable Leistung - Glueckwunsch!


----------



## Jägermeister14

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe gestern meine erste Barbe gefangen! Gegen mittag kam der biss und nach 5 min hatte ich eine schöne 60er an land! Ich hoffe das geht jetzt so weiter...

gruß jaegermeister

ps: Kämpfen sich die Barben bei euch auch fix und fertig? Als ich meine zurücksetzen wollte da musste man sie regelrecht wieder "aufpäppeln"! Das hat bestimmt 2 min gedauert bis sie langsam davon geschwommen ist!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Generell nehmen sie in der Laichzeit wenig Nahrung auf und sind damit momentan noch etwas weniger kräftig als gewöhnlich, aber das gibt sich gerade merklich von Tag zu Tag!

Zudem kommt es drauf an, wie hart und lange man sie (aus)drillt; da wir in Rhein und Neckar einige sehr, sehr kräftige Exemplare   haben, fische ich mit recht kräftigen Material, i.d.R mind. mit 25er Hauptschnur und 25er Vorfächer aufwaerts. Wenn man die kleineren und mittleren Exemplare fängt, kann man sie schneller landen und entkräftet sie nicht so.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi,
so haben den ausführlichen bericht jetzt auf unserer site. 
ausserdem noch ein update bezüglich der cherrywood feeder. habe mal meine mängel an der rute aufgedeckt.

@jägermeister: vorletztes jahr hatten wir auch dauernd aufpäppeln müssen. war unabhängig von jahreszeit und drilldauer. letztes jahr fast nie. gestern ab und zu. woran dies also liegt (ausser natürlich langen landgängen, die nie toll sind)???

@fan: danke. werde jetzt aber eher versuchen etwas von den maden wegzukommen, da die stückzahlen alleine auch nicht glücklich machen. muss zwar mal sein, aber ne 50iger rockt halt nicht mehr sonderlich .


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MG - sehe ich ganz genau so, die ganz großen Barben auf Made sind tendenziell eher Zufall; bei Schwarmfischen (und Barben sind nun mal gesellig) kann man gut beobachten, dass sich die kleinen oftmals sehr schnell auf's Futter stuerzen, während die Großen eher vorsichtig / zurueckhaltend sind. Da muss schon ein selektiver Koeder her, Boilie oder Frolic oder so etwas, um gezielt die Großen fangen zu koennen. An was hast du gedacht? 

Gruss, Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fan: naja wenn du nur dicke am platz hast ist die made aber top. stop aufwachen . haben bei uns jemanden im forum, welcher sich schon sehr intensiv mit den pellets beschäftigt hat. seiner erfahrung nach sind die von dynamite baits sehr fängig, leider aber auch sehr teuer. sind dank dem auflöseverhalten wohl fängiger als noname-teile. werde mir da wohl mal ne packung zum testen kaufen. wenn sie fangen ist mir der preis egal. hab mittlerweile so viel an sportwetten verzockt, das es darauf auch nicht mehr ankommt .
langfristig geht es dann auch wieder mit boilie raus. habe nur momentan keinen zugriff auf meinen produzenten. der macht mir in 2 wochen wieder stoff. ist für unser demnächst stattfindendes nachtangeln die stressfreieste Methode.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ MG: Nachtangeln klingt super, ist bei uns hier in BW gar nicht so einfach bzw. ganz verboten... :c  Immerhin ist es bis 1 Std nach Sonnenuntergang erlaubt, was in diesen Tagen ja recht lang ist; Aal+Waller geht legal sogar bis 1 Uhr, was in diesen Tagen gar nicht so viel länger ist...  

Koennte ich mich ggf. Eurer Nachtangel-Aktion quasi als Gastangler anschliessen? Haette (a) riesig Lust mal wieder eine Nacht am Wasser zu verbringen, und (b) würde ich euch gerne mal über die Schulter schauen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

also im prinzip ist es ein freies land und wenn du ein paar bier mitbringst hat auch keiner was dagegen . ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob es bei der nachtangelaktion so brutal beisst, da wir sowas noch nicht gemacht haben und es selber lernen müssen. gut beissen würde es sicher mit maden, was mir aber bei nacht zu stressig wird.

aber mal was anderes. mannem ist net so weit weg und du könntest am sonntag mal mit torsten und mir mitkommen. denke das wird ne ganz interessante sache. brauchst allerdings nen schein für die hessische seite.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

_also im prinzip ist es ein freies land und wenn du ein paar bier mitbringst hat auch keiner was dagegen ._

*Also, an ein paar Bierchen soll es wirklich nicht scheitern...*

_ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob es bei der nachtangelaktion so brutal beisst, da wir sowas noch nicht gemacht haben und es selber lernen müssen. gut beissen würde es sicher mit maden, was mir aber bei nacht zu stressig wird._

*Zumindest in den Nachtzeiten, in denen man am Neckar angeln darf, laufen die Barben gar nicht so schlecht. Ich gehe heute Abend wieder ab ca. 19:00 Uhr raus, und werde sicher die erlaubte 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ausschöpfen. *

_aber mal was anderes. mannem ist net so weit weg und du könntest am sonntag mal mit torsten und mir mitkommen. denke das wird ne ganz interessante sache. brauchst allerdings nen schein für die hessische seite.[/U]

*Mannem ist tatsächlich nicht so weit weg, so dass wir uns auch unabhängig von Eurem Nachtangel-Event mal zusammentun koennten. Diesen Sonntag direkt wird es allerdings ziemlich schwierig, da ich Samstag nach Aachen auf ein Familienfest muss und erst Sonntag zurückkomme. Aber lass uns das mal die kommenden Woche im Auge behalten! Ich bin übrigens vorraussichtl.  nächste Woche Freitag ab dem späteren Nachmittag und den Abend auch wieder mit 2 oder 3 Kollegen am Neckar unterwegs (sharkhooker ist wahrscheinlich auch mit von der Partie, wenn er heil vom Kutter runter kommt), wenn ihr Interesse+Zeit habt, koennt ihr uns natuerlich auch gerne mal besuchen (die Gastkarte kostet hier 8€/Tag) *_


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Dann müssen eure meldeungen aber schnell kommen wenn die noch nicht da sind!
Ich bin nämlich von heute bis Sonntag durch Angeln...
Die netten "mädels" im Hintergrund ist eigentlich immer nur eine...meine 
Da allerdings leicht zerzaust nach ner langen Nacht


----------



## Rheinspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe jetzt endlich meinen ersehnten Angelurlaub (am Neckar) gehabt. Ab Montag saß ich mit nem Kumpel


----------



## Rheinspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

... am Neckar, heute sind wir wieder in unser schönes NRW *OHNE NACHTANGELVERBOT* zurückgekehrt. Die ersten zwei Nächte waren mal völlig für den A.... #t . Außer ein paar Gründlingen beim Feedern haben wir NICHTS gefangen. Also wurde das ganze Gepäck (was echt nicht wenig war - der Peugeot 106 ging ganz schön in die Knie und war hoffnungslos überladen) eingepackt und wir zogen um. Was sich dann als die einzig richtige Entscheidung die man hätte treffen können entpuppte, denn wir erlebten eine regelrechte Sternstunde: In der folgenden Nacht (die geht bei meiner Rechnung von ~16:00 Uhr bis nächsten Morgen 09:00 Uhr) konnten wir 17 kapitale Barben (alle um die 60 cm, zwei auch gegen 70 cm) und noch etliche kleinere Bartelträger auf die Schuppen legen. Irgendwann haben wir aufgehört zu zählen, aber nach gemeinsamer Schätzung müssten wir insgesamt um die 30 bis 40 Barben gefangen haben!!!!!!! Dazu kommen noch Beifänge von kapitalen Brassen/Güstern (wer kann die schon richtig unterscheiden) und Nasen. Meine Fresse, was für eine Nacht!!:k  
Ich muss sagen, für mein Neckardebut kann sich das doch ganz gut sehen lassen, oder? Wer's nicht glaubt: In ein paar Tagen werde ich wenn's gewünscht ist Fotos reinstellen. (Unsere Digicam war kaputt:c  aber ein Angehöriger der Volksgruppe, die bekanntlich nie ohne Kamera aus dem Haus geht, fotografierte alles und schickt mir die Fotos demnächst zu.

Die nächste Nacht verlief dann wieder fast ohne Barbenbisse. Allerdings konnten wir uns den Kämperinnen auch nur noch bedingt widmen, da Futter und Maden irgendwann völlig aufgebraucht waren, und wo kriegt man schon an nem Feiertag Maden???
Wir stiegen folglich auf Zander / Wels um, konnten jedoch keine Erfolge verzeichnen. 

...Ich glaube... ich... :l  euer Neckar ist klasse!!! Da ich jetzt die Jahreskarte habe werde ich bestimmt noch mal vorbeikommen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja etwas mit einem / mehreren von euch - sharkhooker, wie wär's? Diesmal hat's ja leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@spezi: ja dann mal petri. ist echt ne beachtliche strecke. fotos. warum nicht? 
echt ärgerlich mit dem nachtangelverbot. würde echt durchdrehen, wenn ich nachts die ruten nicht auslegen könnte

@fan: wir werden nen termin finden. klar kommen wir dann mal zu nem gegenbesuch. würde auch gern mal am neckar fischen. bringe dann meinen lehrling mit, den ich auf dem weg in darmstadt einsammle. ob wir den hasi mitbringen, kann an der stelle nicht beantwortet werden, da ich erst mal schauen muss wie er sich so führt 

@adi: jetzt seh ichs erst. bei dir ist der nachname programm und deshalb sieht sie etwas angestrengt aus . jetzt fang nicht mit meinem an 


das mit den pellets hat nicht ganz geklappt, da es keine dynamite gab. hab jetzt welche von browning. sollen laut packung fangen wie verrückt und warum sollen die was falsches draufschreiben


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute war wieder nichts, bin an ne Stelle gegangen wo en bissechen mehr Strömung ist, war aber nichts. Nur eine Brasse und ne kleine Barbe...
Wenn das Wasser noch en Stück runter ist, muss ich unbedingt an die Buhnen....


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wasser noch en Stück runter ist, muss ich unbedingt an die Buhnen....




Wo du gerade das Wort "Buhnen" erwähnst muß ich mich aus anderem Grund doch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

http://img328.*ih.us/img328/3306/quickshot109jn.jpg
http://www.litzigerlay.de/sport/gutjahr/angeln_unten.htm
Hier schreibt der Kneifzangen-Jan das es an der Mosel keine Buhnen gibt. Dann weiß ich es auch nicht mehr was das hier bei uns ist. Vielleicht sollte er mal besser dann mit dem Angeln aufhören und nicht so n Mumpiz erzählen. Jedenfalls hab ich genau an diesen Stellen hier schon etliche Barben gefangen. Zudem sind es nur 300 m unterhalb einer Schleuse. Aber lassen wir den Kneifzangen-Jonny ruhig weiter machen.

P.S.: Lieber Jan, mein Weihnachtsgeschenk dieses Jahr für dich; na, freuste dich schon jetzt ?
http://img520.*ih.us/img520/333/quickshot213fo.jpg


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich war mit einem an den Buhen, der hat in ca 3std über 20Barben gefangen...
Zwar keine riesen dabei, aber das krieg man schon irgendwie hin...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @fan: wir werden nen termin finden. klar kommen wir dann mal zu nem gegenbesuch. würde auch gern mal am neckar fischen. bringe dann meinen lehrling mit, den ich auf dem weg in darmstadt einsammle. ob wir den hasi mitbringen, kann an der stelle nicht beantwortet werden, da ich erst mal schauen muss wie er sich so führt
> 
> @




@MG: Dann lass uns das in den kommenden Wochen mal in Angriff nehmen; wg. der Logistik waere vermutlich ein Samstag am einfachsten, dann muesste ich nicht einmal extra nach Mainz fahren (bzw. ihr nach Mennem), um die Rheinkarte (bzw. Nackarkarte) zu kaufen...? Was kosten denn bei Euch eine Tages- bzw. Jahreskarte?

Gruss
Rf-Fan


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fan: ok machen wir. jahreskarte glaub ich 20ig.

das schrieb move zu gestern:

Heute waren wir zu viert (Jens, Timo, Thorsten und ich) drausen und hatten mässigen bis fast keinen erfolg, dafür aber bombastisches Wetter. Gefangen haben wir 9 Barben, und 5 Brachsen. Trotzdem war es ein vorallem für mich ein sehr lehrreiches Angeln, denn ich musste feststellen wie wichtig eine gute Vorfachschnur ist, und des was druff steht nicht immer des ist was es soll. Auf deutsch, auch wenn auf einer 0.22er schnur eine Tragkraft von 4,5 kg steht, kann es passieren das sie nur 1,6 kg hält. 

Ach und das Wichtigste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Der Meister schwächelt, mit ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube er fing nur 2 Barben. Jetzt wo er Papa ist legt er sich wohl langsam zu ruhe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dafür hat er zu guter schluß noch bekanntschaft gemacht mit einer, na ja, netten Frau aber verwirrten Frau, die sich um Hasis psyche gedanken gemacht hatte.


----------



## Spinnfischer74

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wo du gerade das Wort "Buhnen" erwähnst muß ich mich aus anderem Grund doch mal wieder zu Wort melden.
> 
> http://img328.*ih.us/img328/3306/quickshot109jn.jpg
> http://www.litzigerlay.de/sport/gutjahr/angeln_unten.htm
> Hier schreibt der Kneifzangen-Jan das es an der Mosel keine Buhnen gibt. Dann weiß ich es auch nicht mehr was das hier bei uns ist. Vielleicht sollte er mal besser dann mit dem Angeln aufhören und nicht so n Mumpiz erzählen. Jedenfalls hab ich genau an diesen Stellen hier schon etliche Barben gefangen. Zudem sind es nur 300 m unterhalb einer Schleuse. Aber lassen wir den Kneifzangen-Jonny ruhig weiter machen.
> 
> P.S.: Lieber Jan, mein Weihnachtsgeschenk dieses Jahr für dich; na, freuste dich schon jetzt ?
> http://img520.*ih.us/img520/333/quickshot213fo.jpg


Tag Cerfat,

ich kann deine Aussage(n) so nicht bestätigen, da ich auch viel an der Mosel fische. 

Es gibt vereinzelt Steinschüttungen, die in den Fluss hineinragen und so ähnlich wie Buhnen aussehen, aber Buhnen wie es sie im Rhein gibt, teilweise bis zu 100 Meter lang gibt es in der Mosel nicht. Braucht es ja auch nicht, da die Mosel kanalisiert ist und noch nicht mal 1/4 so starke Strömung hat wie der Rhein.

Ich gibt aus alten Zeiten, bevor die Mosel gestaut wurde, noch viele nun überschwemmte "Krippen", die sich durch gekräuseltes Wasser an der Oberfläche abzeichnen. Wenn du die Stellen nicht kennst, findest du diese nur durch genaues Beobachten.

Nun mal eine Frage - warum Kneifzangen-Jan?! Hat der dir was getan?!

PS: Die Schongebiete erstrecken sich 500 Meter unterhalb der Kraftwerke. Das ist absolut korrekt!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hat er zu guter schluß noch bekanntschaft gemacht mit einer, na ja, netten Frau aber verwirrten Frau, die sich um Hasis psyche gedanken gemacht hatte.


 

Psyche????? wat is dat denn????;+ 
Nette Frauen am Rhein??? Sach mal, seit Ihr sicher, dass Ihr fischen ward???#d 
Was ist mit dem kommenden Wochenende????? Will meine Psyche trainieren und das geht mit euch am besten:q


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wie befestigt ihr Knicklichter auf einer Feederrute? Um auch vorsichtige Biss bei Dunkelheit gleich zu erkennen, versuche ich eigentlich, das Knicklicht ganz vorne auf meiner Rute (Cherry in 4,8m) zu montieren.... habe aber die optimale Lösung noch nicht gefunden #c 

Habe schon mit vielen verschiedenen Glöckchen und Knicklichthalterungen experimentiert, aber noch keine richtig befriedigende Lösung gefunden. Einzelne Halterungen (Glöckchen und Knicklichtschiene mit 2 Kontaktpunkten) sind mir im Drill wg. der großen Biegung der Rute schon um die Ohren geflogen; Bin jetzt wieder beim guten alten Klebeband angekommen, allerdings lässt es sich damit nicht so richtig gut ganz vorne an der Rute anbringen. Welche Lösungen habt ihr erfolgreich im Einsatz? Gibt es vielleicht Spitzen mit eingebauter Knicklichthalterung?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wie befestigt ihr Knicklichter auf einer Feederrute? Um auch vorsichtige Biss bei Dunkelheit gleich zu erkennen, versuche ich eigentlich, das Knicklicht ganz vorne auf meiner Rute (Cherry in 4,8m) zu montieren.... habe aber die optimale Lösung noch nicht gefunden #c
> 
> Habe schon mit vielen verschiedenen Glöckchen und Knicklichthalterungen experimentiert, aber noch keine richtig befriedigende Lösung gefunden. Einzelne Halterungen (Glöckchen und Knicklichtschiene mit 2 Kontaktpunkten) sind mir im Drill wg. der großen Biegung der Rute schon um die Ohren geflogen; Bin jetzt wieder beim guten alten Klebeband angekommen, allerdings lässt es sich damit nicht so richtig gut ganz vorne an der Rute anbringen. Welche Lösungen habt ihr erfolgreich im Einsatz? Gibt es vielleicht Spitzen mit eingebauter Knicklichthalterung?


 
Bei meinen Ruten halten die Knicklichthalter eigentlich ganz gut, noch nie abgegangen. Aber des öfteren wickelt sich die Schnur drüber un d im dunkeln bist du nicht auf der sicheren Seite ohne mal nach den Spitzen zu schauen.
Aus der Erfahrung der Brandungsangelei habe ich dann das gute alte Tesa genommen und die Knicklichter damit befestigt. Das geht auch super. Du mußt auch nicht unbedingt bis oben an die Spitze, es reicht auch aus wenn du sie 30 cm tiefer wickelst. Da siehst du bei den Feederruten die Bisse auch.#6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich mach das Knicklicht immer mit Tesafilm am zweiten teil der Spitze fest...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

knicklichthalter sind schrott. mache es zwar so gut wie nie da es gegen meine grundsätze geht, gebe aber hasi in dem tesa-fall mal recht.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> knicklichthalter sind schrott. mache es zwar so gut wie nie da es gegen meine grundsätze geht, gebe aber hasi in dem tesa-fall mal recht.


 
Jetzt wo du nur noch abends fischt, wirst du sie wohl brauchen


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe bei meiner Cherrywood unter dem letzten Ring des Spitzenteils mit zwei kleinen stücken Schrumpfschluch befestigt.
Es ist ganz einfach zu machen:

1. nimm ein gebrauchtes Knicklicht und zweich kleine Stücke 
Schrumpfschlauch 

2. schiebe das erste stück Schrumpfschlauch auf die Steckverbindung unter den Ring

3. dann das Knicklicht in den Schrumpfschlauch stecken


4. das zweite Stück Schrumpfschlauch auf die Steckverbindung und über das Knicklicht
5. jetzt nachsehen ob sich die Steckverbindung noch fest zusammenschieben läßt (gegebenenfalls die Schlauchlänge anpassen)

6. dann vorsichtig in meheren Schritten den schrumpfschlauch mit einem Feuerzeug auf die Rute schrumpfen. 

Wichtig ist beim Schrumpfen darauf zu achten das die ganze Sache nicht zu heiß wird. Es kann die Rutenspitze so beschädigen das Sie bei der kleinsten Belastung bricht!!!

Das Knicklicht kann so jedes mal mit den gleichen Schrumpfschläuchen wiederverwendet werden, denn diese können einfach aufgeschoben werden. 
Knicklicht raus neues rein zuschieben fertig. 
Nachts sieht man die Bisse auch wenn das Knicklicht da unten an der Spitze hängt.
Alle Knicklichtlösungen oben direkt an der Spitze sind meiner Meinung nach nicht die besten, da Sie an der Spitze einen Knackpunkt darstellen können.

Viel Spaß dabei.     |kopfkrat      #c    #6     :m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mefo: mir gefällt die stelle mit dem knackpunkt . tatsächlich leuchtet mir deine lösung als die professionellste weil sicherste ein.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Mefospezialist schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist beim Schrumpfen darauf zu achten das die ganze Sache nicht zu heiß wird. Es kann die Rutenspitze so beschädigen das Sie bei der kleinsten Belastung bricht!


 
Jo MG, du hast völlig Recht Sicherer gehts nicht!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hasi: wo wir grad bei sicher sind. ist es denn sicher das du mal wieder fischen gehst (da war doch was mit Sonntag)?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @hasi: wo wir grad bei sicher sind. ist es denn sicher das du mal wieder fischen gehst (da war doch was mit Sonntag)?


 
Jo mein Freund, morgen früh und auch am Sonntag früh!!! Man glaubt es kaum:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Jo mein Freund, morgen früh und auch am Sonntag früh!!! Man glaubt es kaum:g


stimmt|bla: 

mal gespannt was geht- laichgeschäft sollte endlich fertig sein und die pygmäen verdrängt|rolleyes


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

es scheint sogar so. hab von hasi ne sms er hätte die 70iger hürde um einen cm übersprungen. mal sehen was er schreibt


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab heute auch ne bekanntschaft mit ner 60+ Barbe gemacht, die hat sich allerdings verabschiedet....
Die Browning rig's sind mir heute auch schwer auf die **** gegangen, sind zwei stück kaputt gegangen....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute auch ne bekanntschaft mit ner 60+ Barbe gemacht, die hat sich allerdings verabschiedet....
> Die Browning rig's sind mir heute auch schwer auf die **** gegangen, sind zwei stück kaputt gegangen....



gibt es echt nicht. move zeigte mir auch einige zerstörte rigs#d. wundere mich so langsam, dass die teile bei mir bislang immer ok waren.

hasi und torsten sind im moment draussen und fangen doch ganz gut bis 67cm). die dicken sind also wieder am platz. fangen sogar besser als m.s. , da der schon seit ner ewigkeit aufbaut :q


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

mal sehen was heut abend geht. höre gerade team mossella schlägt groß auf, werden wohl an einen Ausweichplatz müssen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sind die bei euch unten in der Ecke??


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja, die hampel da heute wohl mit 6 Mann rum, unser Hasi und Thorsten sind gerade vor Ort und konnten uns vorwarnen. Wenn dort den ganzen Tag so viele Leute angeln, kann es passieren das dort abends nicht mehr ganz so gut ist


----------



## Dieter Schareina

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

HALLO Barbenfänger.
Möchte von einer schönen 65iger Barbe Frikadellen machen.

Habt ihr da Rezepte speziell? oder mache ich die wie gehabt.

Schreibt doch mal rein|wavey:
Gruß D.S.


----------



## schirinowski

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das team mosella... hört hört.... wieviele sherpas hatte der schloegel heute mit die ihm das tackle getragen haben??

und wie haben sich die herren stars so geschlagen??


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war mal meine jungs besuchen. ja der schloeggel war auch da und hat was mit ner feeder getestet. ist eigentlich ein ganz netter typ (klar er wollte ja auch hasis tricks verraten bekommen ) .
aber es waren auch noch einige andere nicht mosella kollegen am start. gebissen hat es sehr  sehr gut (speziell bei zwei anderen stippern, welche allerdings ein problem mit dem rausholen hatten.  siehe hier http://barbenfischen.siteboard.de/barbenfischen-about82.html

torsten hatte in meinem beisein ne echt sehr schöne 67er. hatte auf ü70 getippt, mich aber wegen der masse wohl verschätzt.

achja und hasi ist ab jetzt mein bester freund, da er meine cherrys kauft 



@dieter: sorry kann ich dir nicht mit dienen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo, bin wieder zu Hause!
Nach zwei Tagen hintereinander fischen, kann ich kaum noch die Tasten bedienen. (Muskelkater in den Armen):g 
Absoluter Tag gestern, endlich die Ü70 gefangen. Ich war allein:g und doch nicht allein!
Beim Drill sammelten sich viele Leute zum gaffen und ich konnte die Barbe nur abhaken und messen, dann sofort wieder ins Wasser. War mir egeal wer da oben stand. Schlimmer ist natürlich, dass ich mit der Barbe kein eigenes Bild machen konnte, wo ich das Baby auf dem Arm habe!!#q Jetzt, wo das Ziel erreicht wurde, werde ich die Ü 80 anpeilen.|uhoh: :g 
Ein Mann muß Ziele haben!|muahah: 

Heute war Thorsten mit dabei und wir haben uns fast zum verabredetten Zeitpnkt getroffen|kopfkrat 
Die ersten zwei Stunden waren die besten, dann kamen die BLAUEN!!
War nicht schlimm, aber so verteilte sich wohl der Fisch am Ufer entlang!!
Konnte neben Bresen auch zwei Barben fangen, eine Ü60 und die anderer Barbe war noch zu klein zum knipsen!
Thorsten sitzt noch und wird sicher selbst schreiben!!
Hier meine Barbe, sie liegt gebogen über einen Stein und das Foto ist echt unvorteilhaft! So ein Mist, das ist meine 71iger Barbe!


----------



## Spinnfischer74

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Drillinghase,

du wirbst in deiner Signatur für Barbenfischen.de, eine Seite die Catch&Release befürwortet (siehe Linkliste von barbenfische.de)

Dann solltest du lieber auf ein Foto verzichten, bevor du die Barbe auf die Uferpackung legst...... :c

Schon mal was von Abhakmatten gehört?!

Bitte nicht böse sein, wegen meines Postings, ok?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja hast schon recht, so ne Luftmatratze ist beim abhaken schon von Vorteil, haben wir die letzte Zeit feststellen müssen. 

Hasi da war die barbe ja fast größer als du, wie konntest du das Untier bendigen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@spinnfischer: völlig richtig. die zeiten ohne abhakmatte sollten vorbei sein. zwei von uns haben immer noch keine |evil:


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen was heut abend geht. höre gerade team mossella schlägt groß auf, werden wohl an einen Ausweichplatz müssen.


Moinsen,
würd ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen.:q 
Da braut sich was zusammen.
Gewitterfront
Gruß Willy


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

tja hasi, das nächste mal also mit abhakmatte! die kannst du bei deiner körpergrösse ja durchaus auch als luftmatratze für deine urlaube an der küste weiterverwenden ...:q 

insgesamt waren es dann bei mir 6 barben, davon 2 stück 67er mit 3.2 bzw. 3.1 kg und ein brassen von etwas über 50cm.

die jungs vom mosella-team haben teilweise auch recht ordentlich abgeräumt, allerdings hatten einige vom stippen-trupp ein bisschen probs mit den grösseren barben. die jungs mit der feeder waren fit und konnte einige schöne fische (mit viel zu kleinen keschern) landen ...|bla: 

um 1700 uhr geht heute das b-team inkl. des auszubildenen an den start, mal sehen was die so machen ... :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: ich weiss noch als du mein azubi warst und freue mich über dein heutiges können. wenigstens hast du damals nicht immer gleich nach dem bier gefragt wie die anderen beiden vögel


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

azubi?? ich habe schon barben gefangen, da bist du noch mit der trommel um den weihnachtsbaum gelaufen ...

sieh' das mit dem bier mal positiv: wenn du deinem azubi vor dem fischen ne pulle bier gibst fängt er auch was!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|schild-g Oh, ich bin aber auch so ein Tierquäler! Sieht aber sportlicher aus als hängend am Boga!
Man kann es auch übertreiben. 
Vieleicht gibt es ja auch bald Schonungsdrillhaken, Auslaufvorfächer und ich räume zusätzlich noch die Steine der Uferpackung weg, das die Barbe da nicht gegen schwimmen kann.So zu sagen kein Stress beim Drill und ich werde auch ein Gesicht des Bedauerns machen, das ich den Fisch gerade gefangen habe.
Vieleicht sieht der Fisch das und er beruhigt sich wieder!!
 Besser wäre, den Köder mit einem schnell wirkenden Beteubungsmittel zu bestücken, dann merkt sie nicht wie ******** es ihr gerade geht!
Übrigens, Bresen sind doch auch Fische, oder??


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Drillinghase,
> 
> du wirbst in deiner Signatur für Barbenfischen.de, eine Seite die Catch&Release befürwortet (siehe Linkliste von barbenfische.de)
> 
> Dann solltest du lieber auf ein Foto verzichten, bevor du die Barbe auf die Uferpackung legst...... :c
> 
> Schon mal was von Abhakmatten gehört?!
> 
> Bitte nicht böse sein, wegen meines Postings, ok?


 
Schleppst du die Matte beim Spinnfischen auch mit?


----------



## Spinnfischer74

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Schleppst du die Matte beim Spinnfischen auch mit?



Nein, da ich meine Raubfische mit der Hand lande kann ich sie zurücksetzen ohne das sie den Boden berühren. Viele Fische löse ich sofort im Wasser vom Haken. Das geht übrigens auch mit dem Boga Grip sehr gut......

Wenn kein Angelfreund dabei ist, verzichte ich halt auf ein Bild.
*
Übrigens - Sei doch nicht gleich beleidigt wenn man dich kritisiert. Nimm es doch einfach an und gut ist! Die anderen hier sind doch der gleichen Meinung das ne Abhakmatte besser ist - ist doch beim Grundangeln kein Thema so ein Ding einzupacken. Oder?!*


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, da ich meine Raubfische mit der Hand lande kann ich sie zurücksetzen ohne das sie den Boden berühren. Viele Fische löse ich sofort im Wasser vom Haken. Das geht übrigens auch mit dem Boga Grip sehr gut......
> 
> Wenn kein Angelfreund dabei ist, verzichte ich halt auf ein Bild.
> 
> *Übrigens - Sei doch nicht gleich beleidigt wenn man dich kritisiert. Nimm es doch einfach an und gut ist! Die anderen hier sind doch der gleichen Meinung das ne Abhakmatte besser ist - ist doch beim Grundangeln kein Thema so ein Ding einzupacken. Oder?!*


 
Natürlich ist in dieser Situation eine Matte besser, das bestreite ich nicht und davon war auch nicht die Rede! 
Warum landest du die Fische mit der Hand? Zu klein?

Schon mal was vom Kescher gehört?
Nimm es einfach an und gut ist!

Das ist es jetzt auch!:g 
Wenden wir uns den angenehmen Seiten zu!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute auch nochmal los, 5 Brassen und eine Barbe...
Wär jetzt eigentlich noch unterwegs Gewittert aber wie die Sau...
Hab kurz vor'm Gewitter in 3 minuten 3 Fische gefangen, die beissen wie blöd...
Wenn ich jetzt nochmal runter fahren würde wäre die Großbarbenjagd entschieden 
Was hat en der Schlögl so gefangen?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				WillyHB schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> würd ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen.:q
> Da braut sich was zusammen.
> Gewitterfront
> Gruß Willy



als mein futter fast lehr war und die gewitterfront fast bei uns war, hab ich zum einpacken geblasen. Jens war der festen Meinug "das zieht vorbei". Was soll ich sagen, gerade als ich alles im Auto hatte und gemütlich platz nahm ging es mit dem PLATZREGEN los. Es hat wirklich sehr heftig geregnet, ich mußte wirklich dicht ans Ufer fahren um den Jungs beim Einpacken zu zu sehen


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ach so, und gefangen haben wir auch bißchen was. Zwar nicht so viel wie das A Team aber dafür sind jetzt auch wieder paar größere am Platz. 69cm und 2,8kg dürfte wohl die größte gewesen sein.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ihr hattet mein Mitgefühl. Aber für große Fische mußt du Opfer bringen.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie gesagt, ich hab rechtzeitig im Auto gehockt


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich hab rechtzeitig im Auto gehockt


 
Weil du halt clever bist. MG hat bestimmt bis zum letzten Knall gewartet?


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

würde eher sagen bis zum ersten Kubikmeter Wasser den er überbekommen hat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

noch besser. er hat nach dem ersten regen wieder ausgepackt und ist nicht wie andere endplatz-weicheier einfach heim zu mutti gefahren.

leider hat das engagement aber nix mehr gebracht. nicht mal die psychoalte mit dem rad ist vorbeigekommen und hat mir neue yogatricks gesteckt 

war tatsächlich nicht so gut was wohl am wetterwechsel gelegen haben dürfte. andererseits sind 7 stück bei 2 std angelzeit nicht ganz so mies.

schlecht war eigentlich nur das es 5 bier gab und 3 leute. die schlucker haben mir so schnell die hülsen blankgezogen, dass mir nur eins blieb.

so isser mein freund hasi. ich geb mein letztes hemd fürn appel und en ei(cherrys), dafür das er sich noch versucht lustig zu machen. na warte dich leg ich mal auf die matte


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: musste hasi&torsten fragen was m.s. gefangen hat. schliesslich haben die ja miteinander gefachsimpelt. glaube aber er war etwas sauer, weil hasi aufnahmestop fürs barbenteam ausgesprochen hat und er da rein wollte .


----------



## Spinnfischer74

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum landest du die Fische mit der Hand? Zu klein?


Nein - die sind nicht zu klein. Ich erklär dir das mal:

Raubfische jeglicher Größe kann man sehr gut mit der Hand landen. Zander und Hechte mit dem Kiemendeckelgriff (je größer der Fisch umso besser...) und Waller und Barsche kann man am besten am Unterkiefer landen. Rapfen im Nacken (gut festhalten! die zappeln wie´s Tier!!)

Ich brauche also keinen Kescher. 

Bin froh, dass ich dich bezüglich der Abhakmatte für die Ansitzangelei überzeugen konnte. :q

Ach übrigens - meine größte Barbe hatte immerhin 76cm und 8.5 Pfund. Ich hab sie mit einem Kescher gelandet und auf der Abhakmatte gewogen....


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @adi: musste hasi&torsten fragen was m.s. gefangen hat. schliesslich haben die ja miteinander gefachsimpelt. glaube aber er war etwas sauer, weil hasi aufnahmestop fürs barbenteam ausgesprochen hat und er da rein wollte .


 
soweit ich sehen konnte, ne gute barbe und nen brassen. ich glaube, da ging es weniger um masse sondern eher um testen von irgendwelchen neuen sachen - sagte er jedenfalls . er war auch nur mit schmalem gerät und ohne träger vor ort, mit seiner futtermenge im falt-eimerchen hätte sigi seinen korb ungefähr dreimal füllen können ...

war auch nur nen kurzer auftritt, nach etwa 2-3 std. fischen war die show vorbei ....#c


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

oh mann, war ich gestern froh, als ich zu hause war. Nach dem mich MG an den bahnhof gebracht hatte musste ich feststellen das meine bahn vor 5 min gefahren ist und ich noch 55 min warten musste. Dann hatte ich keinen Sitzplatz. Zu guter letzt musste ich noch 15 min im rgen auf meinen buss warten. :v

Aber ich würd es wieder machen :g

So schnell geb ich net auf


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein - die sind nicht zu klein. Ich erklär dir das mal:
> 
> Raubfische jeglicher Größe kann man sehr gut mit der Hand landen. Zander und Hechte mit dem Kiemendeckelgriff (je größer der Fisch umso besser...) und Waller und Barsche kann man am besten am Unterkiefer landen. Rapfen im Nacken (gut festhalten! die zappeln wie´s Tier!!)
> 
> Ich brauche also keinen Kescher.
> 
> Bin froh, dass ich dich bezüglich der Abhakmatte für die Ansitzangelei überzeugen konnte. :q
> 
> Ach übrigens - meine größte Barbe hatte immerhin 76cm und 8.5 Pfund. Ich hab sie mit einem Kescher gelandet und auf der Abhakmatte gewogen....


 
Hast du gut erklärt!
Sollte ich mal einen großen Raubfisch fangen, dann werde ich das mal versuchen:g 
Beim Waller stelle ich mir das lustig vor:q


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gestern 1 Barbe so um die 55cm, dazu noch ein massiger Flaggenmast (über 2m) inkl. Fahne in den Heidelberger Stadtfarben. Muss wohl in Heidelberg von einer Bruecke abgerissen sein... Jedenfalls beide sicher gehakt und erfolgreich  gelandet...|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin
Dass heißt es gibt ein Schonmaß für Heidelberger Flaggenmäste?
_lol_
Greetings


----------



## laverda

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Leute, 
wo geht denn zur Zeit was auf Barbe am Niederrhein (Duisburg bis Rheinberg)? 
Schonzeit ist vorbei, Sommerferien, Wasserstand wieder normal. 
Letztes Jahr war die Strecke zwischen Binsheimer Feld und Fähranleger Orsoy ganz gut, ich hatte bis dato aber keine Zeit das anzutesten. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn da jetzt gefangen wird!!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @adi: musste hasi&torsten fragen was m.s. gefangen hat. schliesslich haben die ja miteinander gefachsimpelt. glaube aber er war etwas sauer, weil hasi aufnahmestop fürs barbenteam ausgesprochen hat und er da rein wollte .




Warum habt ihr den Schlögl (noch?) nicht aufgenommen? Sowas zieht doch die Massen an :q


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab übriegends gestern mit der Syntec 170gr Körbe + Füllung auf Distance gebracht, die Rute hat da echt 0 probleme mit...
Die Rute reicht eigentlich vollkommen für den Rhein...


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dabei musst du wirklich gar net auf distanz fischen.

Wir, bzw. div. stipper, und ich glaube es so verstanden zu haben das auch die jungs von Mossela  meisten nur in 10 m distang gefangen haben


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				OnTheMove schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei musst du wirklich gar net auf distanz fischen.
> 
> Wir, bzw. div. stipper, und ich glaube es so verstanden zu haben das auch die jungs von Mossela  meisten nur in 10 m distang gefangen haben



Ich weiss, hab auch schon Stipper beobachten die auf 10m mit der Koprute Barben gefangen haben...
Gestern war es nur so, dass um mich rum die Hölle los war, Schwimmer, Boote, kleine Kinder, Kanufahrer und all sowas...
Hatte die Fische daher eher weiter draussen vermuttet, dass dennen am Ufer einfach zu viel Krach war...
Hab dann die Syntec auf ca.40-45m gebracht, und die Spro auf ca. 15m ziemlich dicht am Ufer...
Hat aber auch wie ich es gedacht hatte (auch die Barbe) fast alles (4 von 6 + 3 aussteiger) auf der Syntec gebissen...


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab mir gerade auch nochmal eure Seite abgeguckt, wie siehts eigentlich mit eurem Filmchen aus??

Was ich auch noch wissen wollte, kann es sein, (hab ich in der letzten Tagen festgestellt) das die Fische besser, oder überhaupt nur beissen wenn das Futter sehr lange im Korb bleibt?
Hab das mal probiert, das Futter ist ca.10min oder länger im Korb geblieben und ich habe direkt Brassen gefangen...
Dann später, Futter nur so rein gedrückt das es nach ca. 2-3min aus em Korb war, dafür aber 3 oder 4 ladungen raus gebracht habe, und ohne Fisch blieb...??


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

viele fragen.

film ist am entstehen. habe schon einiges gefilmt, sind uns aber übers konzept noch unschlüssig. nur drills filmen ist zu langweilig. muss es auch erst noch lernen, da sehr amateurhaft. gaudi macht es aber.

finde es auch besser wenn das futter länger drinne bleibt. habe damit auch gut erfolge.

klar macht die syntec das. habe sie gestern das erste mal wieder gefischt und das gefühl ich hätte leichte spinnrute in der hand. drill machte auch mal wieder fun.

schlögl braucht doch keine promotion durch uns, er ist doch schon bekannt 

@spinnfischer: als alter spinnfischer gebe ich dir mit deiner beschreibung recht. aber gerade deshalb weiss ich wie mühsam manche operationen mit z.b. hechten an wobblern sind ohne den fisch abzulegen. also würde ich auch hier eine matte einsetzen. bin bei der letzten schwedentour dazu übergegangen die widerhaken anzudrücken. das ist echt eine waidgerechte sache und bringt nicht spürbar mehr aussteiger


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern 1 Barbe so um die 55cm, dazu noch ein massiger Flaggenmast (über 2m) inkl. Fahne in den Heidelberger Stadtfarben. Muss wohl in Heidelberg von einer Bruecke abgerissen sein... Jedenfalls beide sicher gehakt und erfolgreich gelandet...|supergri |supergri |supergri


 
warte mal ab wie viele ihre deutschlandflagge am woende in den fluss feuern (auch wenn ich es nicht hoffe dass die jungs verlieren).:m  dann kannste massenfänge machen.


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> noch besser. er hat nach dem ersten regen wieder ausgepackt und ist nicht wie andere endplatz-weicheier einfach heim zu mutti gefahren.


Aus solchem Holz werden Helden geschnitzt die standhaft den Naturgewalten trotzen, einerseits. 
Andererseits, lieber ein lebender Feigling, als ein toter Held. 
Haste wenigstens Duschgel dabei gehabt?
Gruß Willy


----------



## Cerfat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Warum habt ihr den Schlögl (noch?) nicht aufgenommen? Sowas zieht doch die Massen an :q




Auf solche "möchtegernebesserwisserundselbsternanntealleskönner" kann ich absolut verzichten.
Und auf die Zuschauer und Gaffer sowieso mal..."Haste schon was gefangen ...?, wie ätzend, wie hirnlos", schade das die nicht zum Abschuß freigegeben sind.

http://img54.*ih.us/img54/5632/quickshot228rv.jpg


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Auf solche "möchtegernebesserwisserundselbsternanntealleskönner" kann ich absolut verzichten.
> Und auf die Zuschauer und Gaffer sowieso mal..."Haste schon was gefangen ...?, wie ätzend, wie hirnlos", schade das die nicht zum Abschuß freigegeben sind.
> 
> http://img54.*ih.us/img54/5632/quickshot228rv.jpg


 
Ich auf sowas auch! Neid muß man sich erarbeiten#d


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Naja, ich find M.S eigentlich ganz in ordnung. Er versucht nur immer einen in seine Kurse zu bringen, wenn man ihn mal was fragt.
Hab ihn letztens mal was wegen ner Rolle gefragt, er hat aber direkt versucht mir eine andere zu verkaufen, und diese hoch angepriesen


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der verdient damit sein Geld, was soll er sonst machen?
Man muß ja nicht zuhören oder kaufen.


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin

Dufte gestern wieder zuschlagen(Drillmässig)
Habe gestern abend ca. 21 Uhr wieder mal meinen persönlichen Rekord(59cm) mehr oder minder 2 mal gebrochen.
Fischte mal wieder an einem Kiesstrand (Dank Raubfischfan weiß ich wo) und da ruckte es gewaltig am meiner Rute(Feeder -60g).
Nach einem Hechtsprung drillte ich nun ---ganz klar eine Barbe---. Nach ca. 5-7min sah ich dass dies wohl meine Größte sein sollte!
63cm hatte Sie!
Für manche ein kleiner Fisch, aber für mich meine Grösste Barbe in Life Time (angle auch erst seit 2Monaten geziehlt auf sie).
Nach dem sie versorgt war und sie den Weg aus dem Kescher gefunden hatte, beköderte ich die Rute erneut und noch beim in der Hand halten biß auch schon die nächste von knapp 61cm!
Das war doch ein gelungender Abend!

Petri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@willy: wieso denn duschgel nehmen, wenn das fischflavour doch so gut schäumt . wirklich hart ist unser move. ziehe vor dem burschen echt den hut. hätte keinen bock mit bahn eine 2std anreise zum fischen anzutreten. macht ihm aber nix aus.

@shark: ne barbe über 60 ist ein guter fisch, egal was andere irgendwo fangen. gibt gewässer da wäre eine 50iger das was bei uns ne ü70 bedeuted. also wie gesagt ein guter schnapp von dir. weiter so.

@adi: es ist wie hasi sagt. er lebt davon. von daher ist es doch ganz ok. kenne ihn persönlich nicht, denke aber er wird einem kein müll empfehlen. fragte ihn allerdings mal nach seinem madenkuchen, worauf er mir schrieb ich solle mir mal den blinker kaufen. die antwort kann man jetzt sehen wie man will. ich bin zwar nicht m.s. habe bislang aber immer versucht den leuten was brauchbares mitzuteilen. und ich bekomme auch nicht gerade wenige mails 
unterm strich hat er es aber wohl drauf und somit auch viele kritiker, aber das kommt eben mit dem bekanntheitsgrad. selbst hasi ist doch hier neulich angeschossen worden


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#6 Da es ja unumgänglich ist eine Matte zu besitzen, möchte ich hier öffentlich bekannt geben, dass am 27.06.2006 eine innige Beziehung zwischen mir und meiner Matte begonnen hat. 
Es begann ganz harmlos und es war eigentlich Liebe auf den ersten Blick, ich mußte sie haben. |smlove2: 
So eine Matte ist sehr vielseitig zu benutzen und darum bin ich froh, dass es mich erwischt hat. 
Sie hat eine gute Figur und legt sich ohne Wiederstand hin, sie ist mir also ergeben. Sie sagt nichts, verhält sich am Wasser ruhig und ich kann ihr auch etwas erzählen ohne damit rechnen zu müssen, das sie widerspricht. 
Das ist der Beginn einer wahren Liebe und ich werde diese Beziehung niemals zerstören. Spätere Heirat nicht ausgeschlossen. 
Ich liebe meine Matte!!! Sie heist Mattina!! Hoffe natürlich dass sie von euch herzlich Willkommen geheissen wird. 
MfG, der die Matte liebt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_________________
ALLET WIRD JUUT!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hasi: ich freu mich für euch. bin aber mal gespannt ob ihr es schafft ein kleines auf die mattina zu legen. weisst ja wie schwer so ne entjungferung werden kann


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @hasi: ich freu mich für euch. bin aber mal gespannt ob ihr es schafft ein kleines auf die mattina zu legen. weisst ja wie schwer so ne entjungferung werden kann


 
Morgen früh ist Liveshow, kannst ja zugucken:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen früh ist Liveshow, kannst ja zugucken:g



da mach ichs lieber selber (liveshow#h)


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

O.K. Hier mal was von heute Morgen!
Wieder eine 70iger, wenn das mal nicht die Regel wird!!





Zwei auf einen Streich! Move hat geholfen, gut dass er gerade da war!!

Und hier die 70iger!!






und hier der Einweihungsfisch für die Matte!!
Er heisst MATTIN!!!






Morgen gehts weiter!!


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sehr gut hasi! hoffentlich werden wir morgen an deine erfolge anknüpfen können ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hasi: petri. sind die 69er vom letzten herbst, daher werden wir zukünftig sicher ab jetzt einige 70iger fangen. irgendwie haben die barben auf den steinen natürlicher ausgesehen 

war heute ab 15.00uhr auch nochmal draussen, konnte aber nur ne pygmäe verhaften. entweder hast se alle weggefangen, oder ist ne miese beisszeit.


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Glückwunsch Hasi super Fische#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

achja gab auch wieder was zu lachen. kaum sitz ich da baut ein anderer barbenexperte auf und erzählt mir es beisst nur auf käse, maden könne man vergessen. natürlich wollte er das ich ebenfalls auf käse umrüste. bin aber lieber bei pellet und made geblieben.

er fängt immer zentnerweise auf käse. meistens biss auf biss und wenn er maden dranhängt geht keiner mehr.

sagte ich steige um wenn er erfolge hat. dann kam es echt dicke. bei jedem schiff rief er mir herüber ob ich den biss an seiner rute gesehen hätte. das erklärt natürlich warum käse der wunderköder für ihn ist. plötzlich hatte ich auch an beiden ruten lauter bisse. wunder gibt es immer wieder, wenn sie dir begegnen musst du sie auch sehn


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das konnte ich auch beobachten. Die meißten Bisse hatte ich, wenn die Schiffe gegen den Strom fuhren, echte Hammerbisse und das mit jedem Köder, ehrlich!!!|muahah:


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> war heute ab 15.00uhr auch nochmal draussen, konnte aber nur ne pygmäe verhaften. entweder hast se alle weggefangen, oder ist ne miese beisszeit.




War heute auch unterwegs, aber nur zwei Brassen...


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

MG und ich haben gerade Schluss gemacht, hasi und Fish sind noch am kämpfen. Es lief sehr zäh heute, konnten zwar zusammen 13 Stück verhaften, aber so richtig zufrieden war keiner, ausser Hasi vielleicht der wieder eine ü70 auf die Matte legen konnte.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

moment,moment. ploblem ist das wir langsam aber sicher total versaut sind. schliesse mich da zwar nicht aus, aber früher hatten wir zu viert 5 barben und waren zufrieden.
sind doch heute ausser der 70iger wieder paar gute dabei gewesen (inklusive deiner 69er). da muss so mancher länger für sitzen.
mich persönlich nervt das die stelle zu überlaufen ist und es zu ner materialschlacht mutiert (alleine bei mir 6kg trockenfutter), wenn die stipper auflaufen um ihre barben abzureissen. werde mich da wie besprochen etwas ausklinken und weniger fänge in kauf nehmen.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja so 6kg hatte ich auch bis 8 uhr versenkt 
Nachdem die Stipper losgelegt hatten ging ja auch bei dir nicht mehr so viel


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MG schrieb:
			
		

> ....und weniger fänge in kauf nehmen.


Weniger kann oft mehr sein. 
Bin heute in der Tideweser mit 1kg Trockenfutter + 250gr Mais und Maden 4.5h gut über die Runden gekommen.
Waren etliche Bresen und eine Güster von ca 30cm.
Barben waren leider nicht dabei, bin ja aber noch in der Erprobungsphase.:q 
Gruß Willy


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@willy: ja kann je nach gegebenheit ausreichen. ist am grossrhein allerdings etwas knapp, sonst ist es wie fischen ohne futter.

@timo: muss man den jungs neidlos zugestehen, fische beiziehen können sie. abreissen können sie aber noch besser. ich hab alle bisse bekommen . schade das ich nicht in deren futterspur gesessen habe wie du, sonst hätte ich sicher auch noch weitergefangen


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

stimmt hast ja 20m stromab von mir auf´m Endplatz gehockt du Pechvogel.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute auch nochmal los, hab den Browning Rig's nochmal ne chance gegeben, zusammen mit den neuen Haken, einfach Top!
Konnte alle fische trotz der schwere Körbe landen...Aber total tote Hose hier...


----------



## sharkhooker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin die Herrschaften!

Bin mal wieder über meinen eigenen Schatten gesprungen!

Konnte eine 67er Barbus Barbus für kurze Zeit in Gewahrsam nehmen.
Also wenn das mal so weiter läuft: 53er; 59er; 62er; 67er!
Was kommt als nächstes?

Werde wohl mit dem Raubfischfan nochmal losziehen!

Petri


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Was kommt als nächstes?


 
na ne 70iger, was sonst!|bla:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

komme gerade vom rhein und habe timo ne reine trainerstunde gegeben (also ich ohne tackle). nachdem die ersten fehler lokalisiert waren biss dann auch langsam was. hatte ne grossen brassen, ne 55er barbe und wohl jetzt noch einige bisse.
fischte für meinen geschmack zu weit draussen und fütterte mit nicht genug klebenden ballen ukeleis im hauptstrom an .aber er ist lernfähig


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heut an einer weniger guten Stelle fischen, konnte die erwähnte 55er barbe und drei Bresen landen. Eine bessere Barbe ist mir ausgeschlitzt, und zum Schluss hatte ich noch einige Zuppeler von irgendwelchem Kleinzeug.

Ach ja die Stelle wurde mir von einem gewissen Jens empfohlen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@timo: wenn du dich in nen f1 vom schumi setzt fährste ja auch nicht seine zeiten, kommt also auf den fahrer an. mit angelstellen ist es das gleiche


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @timo: wenn du dich in nen f1 vom schumi setzt fährste ja auch nicht seine zeiten, kommt also auf den fahrer an. mit angelstellen ist es das gleiche



muss ich dir recht geben. Aber dumm wenn man sich nicht traut den F1 zu fahren :g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

junge kannst aufhören zu rudern, bist an land nehm deine entschuldigung doch an. woende wird wieder neu gemischt. hab gehört willst alleine aufschlagen?
morgen mit torsten deine gestrige stelle nochmal überprüfen  wehe es beisst gut.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dann wars halt Glück 

Fahr morgen mal die 140kg Futter und den anderen Plunder holen, soll ich euer Futter direkt in Worms auf der Brücke abladen?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

leg's mir doch grad' vor die garage ... |bla:


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Leute...

Ihr habt mich vor kurzem beim Kauf einer Rute fürs Barbenfischen beraten. Jetzt wollt ich mal berichten was sich so getan hat. Ich hab mir also die cherrywood in ebay geholt, weils einfach fürs geld schon ne mortz rute ist.

Dann hab ich mich auf gemacht auch mal ne barbe jenseits der 60er Marke auf die schuppen zu legen.

1. Versuch:

Brachte 4 Barben jedoch eine kleiner als die andere. Maximum lag bei 45cm.




naja aber wenigstens hab ich barben gefangen und überhaupt mal wieder  ein fisch an der angel gehabt.

Prost Junior !!!



2. Versuch:

Leider nur ein aal und ca. 300 Mückenstische. Muss wohl die falsche stelle gewesen sein.

3. versuch:

Fand am main bei wörth statt da ich 2 tage in der woche in der gegend bin.
Gefangen hab ich ein mortz rotauge und ein ne 50er barbe.
Zwar noch keine 60 aber die power von dem fisch hat schon lust auf mehr gemacht.

4. versuch:

Am sonntag wars dann endlich soweit. Ich war schon kurz davor meine 7 sachen zu packen als ich dann mal nen richtigen vielversprechenden Biss hatte. Kurze Zeit später hatte ich dann meine erste 60er im kescher.  Geil!!!!










So und jetzt kann ichs kaum erwarten wieder ans wasser zu kommen. morgen gehts weiter....und hoffentlich ist die nächste noch ein bisschen größer.


mfg kay


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war gestern abend mit dem trainer nochmal an der neuen stelle. ist eher was für's ruhige entspannte fischen geeignet, quasi wenn man mal wenig fangen möchte und in ruhe sein bierchen trinken will - sofern mg es mitgebracht hätte...:q 

trotz kräftigem einsatz von ballenfutter waren nur wenige baby-barben vom kaliber +/- 30cm an den platz zu locken, mg hat u.a. seine bisher kleinste barbe mit 16 cm gefangen #6. nach einem doppelbiss von zwei minis stieg anschliessend noch eine gute 65er barbe ziemlich heftig bei mir ein. allerdings war diese wohl mitglied der örtlichen weight-watchers ... bei der länge ziemlich dünn geraten. kurz vorm einpacken um 21:30 habe ich dann noch nen mittelprächtigen brassen und etliche mückenstiche eingefangen. weiss gar nicht was timo hat, ist doch ne super stelle ....:q 

am sonntag gehen wir dann aber besser mal an eine andere location ...


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kann mir jemand sagen von wo bis wo das rheinstück mombacher naturschutzgebiet geht in dem man nicht angeln darf ? wollte nämlich mal in die ecke mombach schiersteiner brücke. nicht dass ich mich da ins naturschutzgebiet setze.

mfg kay


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				loskayos schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen von wo bis wo das rheinstück mombacher naturschutzgebiet geht in dem man nicht angeln darf ? wollte nämlich mal in die ecke mombach schiersteiner brücke. nicht dass ich mich da ins naturschutzgebiet setze.
> 
> mfg kay



kann ich ungefähr. von der schiersteiner kannste ca bis ende der aue fischen. dann kommt ein stück mit vielo sand statt steinpackung und da hört es für paarhundert meter auf. wäre aber eh nicht interessant dort zu fischen, da dort eine werft oder sowas ist.

ja war gestern nicht gerade mein bester tag, doch mittlerweile bin ich kummer gewöhnt. ist gut für den erfahrungsschatz. immer an die topstellen gehen kann ja jeder (wie ich morgen da urlaub :q) . habe von meinem dealer neue 18er frucht-boilies gerollt bekommen, vielleicht kann man damit ja was loseisen :m


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So ist das halt wenn man nix annehmen will  Hab gleich gesagt die Stelle ist Müll


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

.... unn ich sach' noch: "nimm anglerkies ins futter und es läuft" aber der kerl wollte ja nicht hören ... |kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

und ich sach: kritiker sind wie eunuchen, sie wissen zwar wie es geht, aber sie können es nicht 

timo fängt auch an topstellen nix, also immer an schumi denken .

so mach mich jetzt mal los


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute hatte ich über den Vormittag 9 Barben bis 67cm gefangen. Hätte sicher ne neue Rekord-Stückzahl werden können, hätte ich die zweite Rute ebenfalls von Anfang an mit Madenbündel gefischt. Ziel war aber ja der Boilietest. Leider schenkten die Barben meinem Scopex-Boilie keinerlei Beachtung . Gibt einem echt zu denken, wenn der Köder inmitten der Barben liegt und nicht ein einziger Biss darauf erfolgt. Denke ohne grössere Futterkampagnen ist es (zumindest an dieser Stelle) sinnlos mit Boilies zu fischen.
Was mich echt wieder mal faszinierte, war die ernorme Kampfkraft der Barben. Eine ebenfalls gehakte mittlere Nase hielt ich zuerst für eine kleine Barbe .
Ebenfalls aufregende Momente sind jene, in denen  der aufkreischende Freilauf der Baitrunner einen aus der Handlung des Buchs reisst. Hat mir wieder ein Mal gezeigt wie gut es sich mit dem Freilauf fischen lässt und welches Risioko so mancher Kollege mit fest eingestellter Bremse eingeht (auch schon bei ner 64er).


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wo haste den den Rotenstrich vom Freilauf?? Also wie hast du deine eingestellt...?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

immer voll zu . nee wie meinste jetzt eingestellt? so dass auch bei ziehenden schiffen nix rumtickert.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Genau das meine ich, wenn ich den so einstelle das die Schiffe nicht mehr wirklich abziehen können, können die fische das auch nicht mehr...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kann ich nicht bestätigen. eher rollt die kralle weg


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Naja, probier das heute mal...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute habe ich mal nen neuen Platz ausprobiert und wusste schon bei Ankunft was mich da wohl erwarten wird. Die Brassen wälzten sich schon an der Oberfläche. So kam es dass mir 2,5 Std angeln schon ausreichten um einzupacken. War einfach zu stressig. Leider waren es auch nur mittlere und wenige kleine Brassen.
Das Gewässerprofil war auch eher brassentypisch, da 5m tief und nicht so harte Strömung wie ich vermutete. 
War also nicht ganz das Richtige, aber zumindest gab es reichlich Fische zu sehen .
Hasi war an der altbekannten Barbenstrecke und hat dementsprechend auch was gefangen. Denke er berichtet noch darüber.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo und Tach auch!
Angefangen hat der Tag in Mombasa und nach zwei Stunden habe ich die Klamotten zusammengepackt und die Flucht ergriffen.
Zum einen waren Mücken ohne Ende da und zum anderen hatte ich nach fünf min fischen so viel Dreck an der Schnur, dass ich dachte ich fische in der Klärgrube:v .
Fisch am ersten Platz hielt sich in Grenzen. Eine Minnibarbe und ein Rotauge!
Also ab an die Barbenträchtige Stelle!
Angekommen, Angel rein und nach fünf Min die erste Barbe. 
Insgesamt konnte ich sechs Barben zwischen 20 und 67 cm, und zwei Bresen fangen.
Also noch ganz o.k.
Dann kamen die Stipper!!#d  Angel nach 30 min rein und Biss, 10 min Drill, hammer Fisch und den Rest könnt ihr euch denken!! Wie immer!!
Kurz vor Schluß wurde ich dann noch von einem Fischereiaufseher aufgefordert mein Auto woanders zu parken und natürlich auch meinen Schein zu zeigen. Das war für mich am Rhein Premiere!!#6 
Ich habe nichts gegen diese Leute, aber der war sehr borniert und dachte der Rhein wäre ein Privatgewässer welches auch noch sein Eigentum war!
Er war kaum an Arogantz zu überbieten, in seinem Ton konnte man die Königliche Majestät erkennen, die Angler sind das Volk und alle sind schuldig!!.
Riesen Aufkleber an der Scheibe und der Herr ist bald in den Rhein mit der Karre gefahren!
Sicher ist er selbst ein "Sportsfreund", aber dann wohl eher in einer anderen Liga!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja ist mein kumpel

spass beiseite: warum haste nicht gesagt du kennst den besitzer des rheins?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das unterhalten habe ich gelassen, denn ich kann dieses Hessische Gequatsche nicht so richtig verstehen. Wer weis, was der mir in die Ohren geseiert hätte!
Aber wenn es dein Kumpel ist, dann schönen Gruß wenn du zu Wort kommst


----------



## sparkman

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Rhein bei Wellersheim.
Heute mal eine 37 cm Barbe und 31 cm Nase. Zwischen 20:30 und 21:00. 
Mal sehen ob es morgen was wird.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

WAren heute zu viert draussen und haben einiges gefangen. Sollte Timo eigentlich per Story erzählen. Naja vielleicht kommt ja noch was.

P.S.: Es gibt einen neuen Brassenkönig .


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sigi muss noch seinen erfolg von heute noch verarbeiten und seine brassen in gedanken nochmal nach grösse sortieren ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Es kann auch sein, dass die Krone etwas gedrückt hat und er muß erst mal diesen Druck verarbeiten. Man sieht doch bei ihm so schnell diese Druckstellen!!!

Geiler Tag gewesen!!!#6 
Viel gelernt!!#6 
Fehler erkannt!!|uhoh: 

Dank der vorbeischlenderten Hilfsmoderatoren konnten wir viele Fehler lokalisieren!!! Ich könnte mich wegschmeissen!!!|muahah:


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja war ganz amüsant heute auch wenn der hauptfisch nicht die Barbe war. War eher ne Bresenstelle, und das war schon der Fehler!!! Hab dem Meister mal nen kleinen Bericht von heute geschickt, sollte bald auf der site zu lesen sein.


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi zusammen

War heute seit Jahren beinahe wieder mal meinem Namen alle Ehre amchen Um 5 Uhr waren wir zu zweit an der Aare bei Thun (jap das ist in der Schweiz:q ) und haben sofort mit Rollblei und Posenmontage und Köder Brot begonnen. (und jap, bei uns ist Setzangelei verboten ).
Jedenfalls hatten wir nach nem Platzwechsel zwei Barben von etwa 40 cm und 53cm im Netz. Nicht die grosse Ausbeute aber wir werden dran bleiben und berichten, wir haben do schon so unsere Ideen:g


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jaja, man wird sich ja wohl noch den köpper vom zidane#q anschauen dürfen (hoffentlich macht hasi das nicht mal bei nem aufseher nach |bla: ).
http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/juli06%20brassenkoenig/juli06%20brassenkoenig.html


@barbenfischer: wie ihr dürft kein grundblei nutzen?


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim

Ne dürfen wir nicht, wir dürfen zwar mit nem Grundblei angeln, aber sozusagen nur ne Schwemmmontage, d.h. man muss die Rute die ganze Zeit in der Hand halten.
In den Seen nicht und sonst nicht überall, aber bei dem Flussabschnitt bei dem ich "tätig" bin ist das so... wir hätten super Gewässer für Grundblei meiner Meinung nach, aber tja... was will man!
Jedenfalls lernt man so auch sonst zu Angeln Morgen oder Mittwoch gehts nochma mit der Zapfenmontage an die Bartelträger...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> (hoffentlich macht hasi das nicht mal bei nem aufseher nach |bla: ).http://


 

Wenn ich das so machen würde, gäbe es wegen Tiefschlag einen Freistoß!!:g 

Das Knie würde ich im stehen treffen!!|supergri


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab das auch mal bei Bob Nudd gesehen, wie der in England am angeln war, der hat glaub ich gesagt das wegen der Schwäne das Grundangeln dort verboten sei.
Der hat da mit der Kopfrute auf Rotaugen geangelt...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das so machen würde, gäbe es wegen Tiefschlag einen Freistoß!!:g
> 
> Das Knie würde ich im stehen treffen!!|supergri



mach dich nicht kleiner als du bist. dennoch dürfte seine familienplanung schwer durcheinander kommen:m


@barbenf: und ich dachte nur in d gäbe es eigenartige regeln (rhein mal ausgenommen). wer weiss welche leute sich sowas ausdenken?

@adrian: als ob schwäne gut mit dem grundblei zu fangen wären 


übrigens wird es heute abend mal wieder an ner gänzlich neuen strecke probiert. kollege fing dort schon viele döbel beim boiliefischen, wäre ja auch mal ne nette abwechslung


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin Barbenspezis!

Muss euch mal von meinem letzten Ansitz an der Mulde berichten.

Nachdem ich mit der Kopfrute einige schöne Köfis für die Nacht erbeuten konnte, habe ich meine Ruten für das Nachtangeln klar gemacht. Eine legte ich auf Grund mit nem Bündel Tauwürmer aus und die andere Rute sollte mit nem Köfi nen Räuber verführen.

Eigentlich hatte ich es auf Wels abgesehen.

Nachdem sich die halbe Nacht nicht viel getan hatte, habe ich beschlossen doch noch den Barben nachzustellen. Ich nahm diesbezüglich die Köfirute aus dem Wasser und ersetzte diese durch meine Barbenrute und Montage welche ich mit einem Wurm bestückt hatte.

Es tat sich dennoch nichts. Ich konnte es eigentlich nicht verstehen da diese Stelle an der Mulde eigentlich ein Garant für schöne Barben ist.

Plötzlich krachte es auf meiner Rute welche ich mit einem 2/0 Cirklehook und ca. 10 Tauwürmern ausgelegt hatte um nen Wels zu fangen. Nach hartem Drill kam...

..."was das denn???" ... ein Barbe zum Vorschein ;-> ca. 65 cm und den Haken voll genommen!

Der Haken ließ sich problemlos entfernen und die Barbe glitt mir irgendwie aus den Händen ;->


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war heute nochmals für kürzere Zeit am Wasser aber leider ohne erfolg. Ev. lags auch daran dass ich meine Montage 2 mal abgeschrissen habe (1mal Baum und einmal hat sich der Karabiner gelöst |gr: ).
Der andere Angler bestätigte aber dass so gut wie nichts beisst...

Das nächste mal nehm ich noch nen Spinner mit, die grösste Bachforelle die ich je sah sprang an meinem Schwimmer vorbei, man war das nen Tier sag ich euch! (Der andere Angler hatte sie gestern an der Rute konnte sie aber net landen!)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://www.barbenfischen.de/angeltagebuch/angeltagebuch.html

@kurzer: wow, 10 tauwürmer!

@fischer: viel erfolg bei der forelle. wie gross ssoll die denn ca. sein?


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

vielen dank kann ich gebrauchen, werden aber wohl erst Samstag oder Montag wieder hinkommen! Ich schätze die auf +50. Also ev. ist das für euch keine so grosse Forelle, für mich aber schon, jedenfalls für ne Bachforelle, aber ob ich genau die erwische, dort hats nähmlich mehrere... mal schaun

War eben nochma mit dem Kumpel bei starkem Gewitter und Regenfall (ich weiss, normalerweise Angle ich auch nicht wenns Blitzt) an einer bisher unbeangelten Stelle von mir.
Konnte erst eine kleiner Barbe fangen (ca. 35cm) landen und etwa 15min später noch ne fette 49er. Danach hatte ich 1.5h keine verwerteten Bisse mehr, der Kollege ging leer aus.

Diese Stelle werd ich mir merken und erneut beangeln, traumhaft mit der Posenmontage, setz euch das nächste mal nen Bild rein #h


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab gestern auch mal wieder mein glück am main bei erlenbach versucht. Wollte mal ne stelle antesten die ich gut für barben eingeschätzt hab. (Innenkurve, kiesiger grund, flaches wasser und eigentlich dachte ich gute srömung,was aber net so war zumindest im vergleich zum rhein). als ich da ankam und von der sonne regelrecht gegrillt wurde sah ich schon die erste barbe, schätzungsweise so um die 50, ca so 4 meter vor meinen füssen vorbeigeschwimmen.  
naja.....leider erfüllte sich mal wieder die alte weisheit: "fische die man sieht beissen net".
erst wurde ich dann von bremsen und später von moskitos total zerstochen und seh jetzt aufm rücken aus wie ein streuselkuchen.

Nach dem angeln is vorm angeln um mal beim fussball zu bleiben. Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal wieder.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@kay:aussenkurven würde ich eher bevorzugen, sind meist die viel bessere wahl (achtung mücken gibt es dort trotzdem  )


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ mg: da is die strömung auf jeden fall viel stärker stimmt scho.
hab die fische ja vor meinen füssen rum schwimmen sehen aber ich glaub die ham bei der hitze auch kein bock was zu essen. naja trotzdem danke fürn tip werd das nächste mal vielleicht mein glück von der andern seite probiern. zumindest wenn dies emoskitoplage vorbei ist.......mich juckts immernoch überall|kopfkrat


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

die hitze hat auf barbenfischerei eigentlich nicht so viel einfluss. klar gibt es aber dennoch tageszeiten an denen es besser bzw. schlechter läuft. denke das ist aber ne regionale geschichte.
hasi und torsten sind ja heute bis mitternacht raus, mal sehen was da ausser bier geht


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab in letzer zeit die meisten bisse immer erst so ab 22 uhr gehabt, wobei ichs kaum morgens probiert habe. 

naja und so en bier is ja auch net unbedingt was falsches :m


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> hasi und torsten sind ja heute bis mitternacht raus, mal sehen was da ausser bier geht


 
bis sonnenuntergang gingen nur kleinere exemplare an den haken, um etwa 22:30 stieg dann eine 70er und ne stunde später noch ne fette 65er mit etwas über 6 pfund bei mir ein ....|supergri alle bissen auf made, auf boillie oder pellet lief nix ... bilder folgen, sobald hasi aufgewacht ist.

bier war dank hasi gut gekühlt und liess sich sauber verarbeiten, allerdings hatte hasi von den trinksportfreunden bad camberg, schon nach der ersten pulle leichte drehzahlschwankungen ...|supergri


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

MainzGonsenheim 
Hasi`s Bewährungshelfer


Dabei seit: 11.2004
Ort: Mainz
Alter: 32
Beiträge:* 1.000*

vielen dank für 1.000 geistige ergüsse & sinnfreie beiträge ....:m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

also ich fand seine beiträge immer klasse. nicht nur amüsant geschrieben, sondern auch fachlich versiert. 

ausserdem hat er in seiner angelschule auch schwierigen fällen (dem rest der crew) das barbenfischen beigebracht. bei manchen ist das selbstvertrauen sogar so stark gestiegen, dass sie denken sie wären fast so gut wie der m..... 

also gut zurück zum tagesgeschäft. timo möchte heute ne neue stelle testen und morgen abend mit nen einsatz fahren. lockstofftests stehen an


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> also gut zurück zum tagesgeschäft. timo möchte heute ne neue stelle testen und morgen abend mit nen einsatz fahren. lockstofftests stehen an


 
was willste denn testen? wie du tutti-frutti-aroma wieder aus dem auto bekommst...|bla:


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nö nur wie lange es dauert


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> was willste denn testen? wie du tutti-frutti-aroma wieder aus dem auto bekommst...|bla:



nee, eigentlich nur ob ich es schaffe auch so viele kleinbarben zu fangen


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

uii, das wird schwierig! hast dich ja jetzt so schön auf's brassen-fangen eingeschossen ...


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

morgen muss was laufen, war heute ein reinfall, nur zwei minibarben


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute auch draussen, aber 0....


----------



## karpfenmick

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> War heute auch draussen, aber 0....


 
Waren zu zweit am Rhein , von Freitag bis Sonntag morgen #c Zwei kleine Barben sonst nichts, aber zig haken abgeschnitten :c .
ich hasse Krebse.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Werd's heute nochmal woanders probieren, vielleicht geht ja heute was...


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich war zwar gerade net mehr am wasser kann euch aber beruhigen! Alle Angler die ich gefragt haben sagten hier beisse auch nichts...

Die Barben sind im Urlaub. Da spare ich mir den Angeltrib...wobei*G*


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute mal los, hab eine Brasse, 3 Barben und nen Gründling erwischt...
Hatte gegen Abend wirklich Bisse im Minutentakt, hab dann mit nem 14er Haken und1-2 Maden versucht die Kleinfischkacke zu kriegen, aber 0 chance...Aber die letzte Barbe hab ich dann auf den kleinen Haken gefangen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barben Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> ich war zwar gerade net mehr am wasser kann euch aber beruhigen! Alle Angler die ich gefragt haben sagten hier beisse auch nichts...
> 
> Die Barben sind im Urlaub. Da spare ich mir den Angeltrib...wobei*G*




muss nicht unbedingt sein. war auch lange zeit ohne dickere, aber irgendwann läuft es auch mal wieder
http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/2x70/2x70.html


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wow gratz!

von so einer Barbe träume ich #6 

Gehe morgen früh mal raus, nur muss ich mich noch entscheiden für welche Stelle:

- Rücklauf auf der Seite bei einer Wasserschläuse
- Normaler Flusslauf (normaler Stein grund aber Bäume ... schlechte würfe...)
- Strömungskante von einer Wasserschläuse
- Bei einer Einbuchtung einer Mauer

das sind meine 4 Hotspots alle innerhalb von 1km  und alle geben Barben her doch welche ist die Beste.

Denke Versuche morgen nr. 1 oder nr. 3 

Bericht Folg#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

würdest du am rhein bestimmt auch irgendwann fangen.

die engländer füttern in solchen fällen alle 4 plätze an und befischen diese nacheinander. wäre vielleicht sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

könnte ich im Rhein angeln würd ich dies auch tun *G*
aber es gibt auch hier grosse Barben, manche auch über 70, einiges drüber sogar, aber diese an den Haken zu kriegen... ja eben#t |rolleyes 

Anfüttern, DAZU sag ich nun auch nichts mehr

"Das Anfüttern ist in allen Kantonalen Gewässern verboten" #d


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

achja da war was. dann muss eben ein kumpel für dich füttern


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jo, schick nen kumpel los enten füttern 

70er sind auch am rhein eher selten.


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

*G* wir haben hier ne genug hohe Bevölkerungsanzahl mit Ü70, die übernehmen das Anfüttern von alleine :q 
Deshalb ist hier Brot auch der ungeschlagene Topköder 

Aber den mit den Enten brachten wir auch schon:
Fahrräder mit Angelsachen 200m weiter unten hinstellen, Enten füttern gehen und dann kamen wir auf die seltsame Idee genau an der Stelle zu angeln|rolleyes


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				sigi schrieb:
			
		

> 70er sind auch am rhein eher selten.


 

Jetzt nicht mehr, die 69iger sind dieses Jahr 70 geworden!!:q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt nicht mehr, die 69iger sind dieses Jahr 70 geworden!!:q



nee die sind immer noch 69, da sie wie so mancher mensch schlecht wachsen :q


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heut am Wasser

Leider habe ich wieder vergessen von meiner Angelstelle ein Bild zu schiessen #t das nächste mal halt 

Die ersten beiden Stellen die wir beangelten brachten rein NICHTS! Dann wechselten wir an eine Schleuse und haben dort an der Strömungskante geangelt (mit Strömung meine ich strömung das Wasser ist weiss dort weil es so aufgewirbelt wird).
Erst konnte ich mit der Zapfenmontage und dann so tief eingestellt dass der Köder auf Grund ist eine gut genährte 55er landen, mein Kollege eine 35er (ca. die haben wir nicht gemessen, da sie "verwundet" war und wir das vorfach auch noch abscnheiden mussten...) und später als wir schon gehen wollten biss bei mir noch unerwartet eine 45er..

Fazit: Ein netter Angelmorgen auch wenn die Barben mal ein wenig grösser sein könnten #d Aber den Hotspot hier haben wir endgültig gefunden#6 

Nächstes Mal wohl am Freitag, Donnerstags heissts wohl Forelle :q


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Warum musstet ihr das Vorfach abschneiden? Zu Tief geschluckt?


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jap, war extrem tief.
Mein Kumpel, der denn Fisch gefangen hat, hat den Biss nicht bemerkt und erst sehr viel später reagiert (ist in der wilden Strömung schwer die Bisse zu erkennnen, da der Schwimmer auch manchmal von der Strömung nach unten gerissen wird...).

Er wäre mit der Arterienklemme bestimmt zu lösen gewesen, allerdings wollten wir dem Fisch die Strapazen ersparen da er wie gesagt ein wenig verletzt war (Wunde am Schwanz) und er doch ncoh sehr klein war...


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hei zusammen, war heute wieder ein paar Stunden am Wasser.
Erst bissen nur 1-2 kleinere Barben und eine fette Rotfeder.

Später, um halb Zwölf begann es konnten wir etwa so 10Barben in einer halben Stunde landen!
Jeder Wurf ein Fisch Das war der Absolute hammer! heute bissen sie wie noch beinahe nie... Leider waren alle fische nur so bis 45cm, aber das wird schon, garantiert!

Leider hatten wir einen grossen Hakenverschleiss...(5 abgerissen und etwa 3 oder so noch abgeschnitten da zu tief geschluckt)

maaaaan war das geil heut morgen:m 

Thuner Aare = Top Gewässer #6


Hier die Schleuse wo wir angeln, an der Strömungskannte oder im Kehrwasser bei den Geschlossenen Toren oder weiter unten (nicht mehr auf dem Bild).


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Und ihr wolltet die dann lieber "schonend" mit nem Tief geschluckten Haken zurück setzten...?
Wenn du mit ner Aterienklemme dran kommen konntest, kann der doch garnicht so tief gesessen haben? Solltest dir mal so einen besorgen...


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi

was ist das für ein teil?

Wenn du nem Fisch den Haken drin lässt ist das für ihn doch kein Problem, der löst den doch irgendwie auf, so jedenfalls haben wirs in der Theorie gelernt und im Patent heissts:

"Ist ein Fisch nicht schonend vom Haken zu lösen, ist das Vorfach am Mund abzuschneiden."

Schaden tuts den Fischen jedenfalls nicht soviel ich weiss. 

So tief waren sie zwar nicht, aber schon mal bei ner 30er Barbe versucht ins Maul zu schauen wo genau der Haken ist und dann den noch mit ner Arterienklemme zu lösen? Das schafft man net, das Maul ist viel zu klein...

Hab mir jetzt mal 5er Haken geholt, diese sollten sie jetzt nicht schlucken können. :m


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das ist en Kunstoff Hakenlöser, eigentlich nur ein Stab mit ner Kerbe drin, damit bekommst du so gut wie alles raus...
Du musst das Vorfach "stramm" ziehen, die Kerbe auf die Schnur legen und dann runter bis zum Haken Schieben,daneinmal kurz drücken und der Haken ist raus unddirekt in dem Hakenlöser geklemmt...


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ah net schlecht. Ich kenn nur die billigen Kunststoffteile die vorne so fett sind. Mit denen komm ich net in nen Barbenmaul *G* muss wohl mal bei meinem Händler vorbei gehen. Unser kleines Lädelchen hier hat natürlich net alles mögliche *G*
Morgen geh ich Forellenfischen mit Bienenmaden, diese versuche ich dan am Freitag noch auf Barben, wenn welche übrig bleiben.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die mit den dicken Köpfen kannste echt vergessen...
Aber die vom Stippen sind richtig gut. Hab im moment noch einen von Balzer, werd mir jetzt aber noch einen von Grebenstein holen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kleiner tipp: drück den widerhaken an und arbeite an der bissanzeige.


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wiederhaken muss angedrückt sein und an der bissanzeige arbeiten... das Augeschulen (denk drann, wir arbeiten hier anders als ihr hier heissts Posenmontage*G*)

Jedenfalls konnten wir unsere Quote von Anfangs 100% zu tief geschluckten Haken auf gut 20% vermindern


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab ich schon miteinkalkuliert. die matchjungs fischen aber auch mit schwimmer und der bologneserute und schneiden nix ab


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Barben Fischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schaden tuts den Fischen jedenfalls nicht soviel ich weiss.
> 
> So tief waren sie zwar nicht, aber schon mal bei ner 30er Barbe versucht ins Maul zu schauen wo genau der Haken ist und dann den noch mit ner Arterienklemme zu lösen? Das schafft man net, das Maul ist viel zu klein...



Sorry, dass das dem fisch nicht schadet kann ich mir allerdings kaum vorstellen. Sicherlich wird der Haken im Magen von den Magensäuren nach ner Weile zersetzt, sitzt er allerdings so wie du schreibst im Rachenbereich glaub ich schon das das dem Fisch schadet.
Probier du doch ma mit nem Haken im Hals was zu essen.
Bis der Haken weg is ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Fisch elendig krepiert meiner Meinung nach schon hoch.

Is net bös gemeint aber die Methode mit dem Haken abschneiden und zurücksetzen würd ich überdenken, grad wenn das bei euch öfter vorkommt.

mfg kay


----------



## LarsDA

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich finde das mit dem Abschneiden schlichtweg ne Schweinerei.
So jemand sollte normalerweise überhaupt nicht angeln dürfen.
Genau so etwas müsste man mal bei denen machen, die eine Kreatur absichtlich so leiden lassen.

Ich kann nur meine Bitte äussern, das nicht zu tun, sondern sich die Zeit zu nehmen und den Haken ordnungsgemäß zu lösen.

Und durch viele Barbenfänge im Rhein weiss ich auch, dass da der Haken SELTENST tief sitzt.

|wavey:


----------



## merlinf2000

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				LarsDA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das mit dem Abschneiden schlichtweg ne Schweinerei.
> So jemand sollte normalerweise überhaupt nicht angeln dürfen.
> Genau so etwas müsste man mal bei denen machen, die eine Kreatur absichtlich so leiden lassen.
> 
> Ich kann nur meine Bitte äussern, das nicht zu tun, sondern sich die Zeit zu nehmen und den Haken ordnungsgemäß zu lösen.
> 
> Und durch viele Barbenfänge im Rhein weiss ich auch, dass da der Haken SELTENST tief sitzt.
> 
> |wavey:


 
An sich kann ich dir recht geben! Wenn ich den Haken noch sehen kann, wird er herausoperiert! Aber ich hab schon Leute gesehen, die haben ihren Doktor am fisch gemacht! Als ich ihnen den Tip mit dem Abschneiden gab haben sie auch so reagiert wie du hier! 
Das Fazit war: Der Fisch war zwar Hakenfrei, aber leider zu lange an der Luft gewesen und verreckt! 
Also ich schneide meine Haken lieber ab und setze den Fisch dann zurück!!!!

CU
Fabian


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

HI

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren das Schweizerische Sportfischerbrevet absolviert und dort haben wir es auch mti dem abschneiden gelernt. Du sagst dass bei euch die Haken meist nicht tief sitzen, tja, bei uns schon, und obwohl wir so schnell anschlagen wie möglich!



> Das Fazit war: Der Fisch war zwar Hakenfrei, aber leider zu lange an der Luft gewesen und verreckt!



GENAU* fett unterschreib*

Das hab cih viele male erlebt-beobachtet. Viele welche an den Fischen herumschnipselten (wirklcih so zu sagen!) und dann nen halb toten Fisch ins Wasser zurückgesetzt haben. Und was schadet dem Fisch mehr: ein Haken im Maul oder keinen Haken im Maul dafür beinahe dem Tod durch Sauerstoffmangel entkommen und den ganzen Rachen kaputt durch die Klemme/Hakenlöser etc. 


Ich versuch ja wirklich so oft wie nur möglich den Haken raus zu nehmen, aber eben, es passiert halt! Und abschalgen will ich die Barbe ja auch net!
Will net irgendwie agressiv wirken, aber ich glaube dass meine Methode den FIschen nicht allzu sehr schadet... Klar ists besser wenn der Haken vorn Sitz und man ihn einfach rausziehn kann, aber ich glaube du verstehst mich


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@lars: das problem wird durch die sinnlose verordung ohne grundblei fischen zu müssen hervorgerufen. haben ebenfalls nur ganz wenige (schätze mal 2 von 50 barben) welche etwas tiefer sitzen. allerdings dann immer noch im locker lösbaren bereich und nicht mehr in der lippe.

dennoch sollte barbenfischer mal versuchen die anzahl der schlucker zu minimieren. vielleicht ist die haarmontage auch ein weg? 

@barbenfischer: dein ziel sollte es sein den fisch so wie er aus dem wasser kam auch wieder reinzusetzen. ist auch ne lernsache des anglers. hatten das thema hier ja erst bei dem ablegen des fisches. 

haste denn jetzt wie von adi vorgeschlagen nen vernünftigen hakenlöser und den mal probiert?

p.s.: du hast es zwar bei deiner gesetzl.-prüfung so gelernt, aber deshalb muss es nicht die beste möglichkeit sein. wenn wir in deutschland dem gesetz folgen, dann geht jeder fisch mit uns heim. sinnvoll?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Meister hat gesprochen


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> wenn wir in deutschland dem gesetz folgen, dann geht jeder fisch mit uns heim. sinnvoll?



nein  

weisst du ich versuche es ja, aber gerade auf 100% der Bisse möcht ich ja auch net verzichten... Ich hab mir jetzt mal die grösseren Haken gekauft und versuchs mti denen (5er Haken bei vielen Barben bis 45cm, den sollten sie net runter bekommen sonst weiss ich auch net mehr #q ) ne Haarmontage... hm muss ich mir mal anschauen, ev. wärs ein versuch wert, weiss zwar net ob sie den Haken dann noch erwischen da sie sehr schnell zubeissen müssen (erfahrung?).

So einen Hakenlöser konnt ich mir leider noch nicht besorgen da ich hier nur nen kleinen Angelladen habe der net soviele Sachen hat. Und der nächst grössere ist dann doch schon ein wenig entfernt. Aber ev. geh ich nächst Woche vorbei und dann hol ich mir so einen, versprochen 

Will doch auch nur das beste für unsere Barben  


und ehm:



> p.s.: du hast es zwar bei deiner gesetzl.-prüfung so gelernt



ist bei uns (leider!!!) net gesetzlich... noch nciht, hoffenltich bald denn was man da teilweise sieht...#d :c


----------



## Rheinspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich denke auch, dass es bei tief geschluckten Haken viel besser ist das Vorfach abzuschneiden. Das stütze ich auf eine Erfahrung, die sich aber auf einen Waller bezieht: Mein Kumpel fing im Rhein einen kleinen Wels, der den auf Aal ausgelegten Wurmhaken echt verdammt tief geschluckt hatte. Aber er war noch im Schlund. (Schonmal in so'n Welsmaul geschaut??-> tiefes, tiefes, dunkles und langes Loch) Er wollte den Wels möglichst wenig verletzen, da ihm eine besondere Verwendung zugedacht war: Das Aquarium zu verschönern. Dies geschah auch und siehe da: nach 1,5 Tagen im Becken hatte der Miniwaller den Haken ausgewürgt. Fragt mich nicht, wie der das gemacht hat, aber ich denke, dass man daraus einen Schluss auf die Behandlung von Barben ziehen kann!!!! 

Übrigens: Mit diesem Beitrag wollte ich an die aktuelle Diskussion anschließen, deshalb bitte ich einmal alle Kritikpunkte herunterzuschlucken ( " WAS?? Ein Waller im Aquarium?!......" ) Musste mich schon genug rechtfertigen und habe das _hier _eigentlich nicht vor. Deshalb: bitte schön beim topic bleiben!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

??????? ist es soooo warm, dass ihr euch hier zusätzlich noch die Köpfe heißschreiben müßt?????

Diskusion völlig überflüssig!!

Meine Arterienklemme ist ca 25 cm lang(und die gibt es noch in längeren Größen), selbst einer 60iger Barbe kannst du durchs Maul fast bis zum After grabbeln. Ich habe jeden Haken damit rausbekommen und sie sind IMMER in greifbarer Nähe!!!!


So, ich habe Urlaub!!!!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab auch schon öfters gehört das die Waller die Haken "auswürgen" könnten, tuhen....
Von dem Aal hab ich gehört das der den Haken zersetzen kann...?


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das vom herauswürgen habe ich bei vielen anderen Fischen auch schon gehört. Mein Grossvater erzählte mir dass er mehrere Fische (Hechte, Forellen, Barsche etc.) schon zuhause gehabt habe (lebendig) und ihnen zugeschaut habe wie sie einen Haken einfach heraus würgten :v (jap so in etwa *G*)



> Von dem Aal hab ich gehört das der den Haken zersetzen kann...?



dachte das können fast alle fische? 

so ich habe noch eine Woche Ferien und muss schauen dass ich nächste Woche noch mindestens 3 mal zu meinen geliebten Bartelträger komme, denn wenn ich arbeite kann ich gerade Samstags morgen und dann auch net immer#d 

Denn am Abend mag ich net bei den vielen Leuten


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hasi: schönen urlaub mein freund, denke kannst ihn gebrauchen 

@all: achja wir waren ja mal über nacht draussen  
http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/nightmare/nightmare.html


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Auf was hat der den Wels gefangen? Maden?
Was lief sonst noch?


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

waren heut wieder am Wasser

Allerdings nur mässig erfolg, hatte glaub ich 3 Barben bis 41cm und ein Angler welchem meinem Kollege einfach die Rute aus der Hand riss und anfieng zu angeln q ) fieng noch eine etwa 40er.

War heute aber sehr heiss am Wasser und wir waren etwas müde (gestern Abend war Barsch/Forellenangeln angesagt).

Vielleicht morgen wieder#6 

p.s. Ich hatte unter den Fischen KEINEN Schlucker. Die grössern Haken sind top!


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jo auf maden schick dir noch nen bericht für beifänge


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War gestern nochmal mit Sharkhooker am Neckar unterwegs, konnte dabei eine sehr gut genährte 72er Barbe meiner Fangstatistik hinzufügen.

Was mir richtig Sorgen macht, sind die Beifänge: gestern allein wieder 2 Baby-Waller (ca. 30cm). In den letzten 4 Wochen haben wir mittlerweile 7 oder 8 Stueck allein beim Feedern mit Maden erwischt. In 3-4 Jahren sind die ganzen Burschen dann so bei 80-100cm... Angesichts der gehäuften Fänge mache ich mir schon ein paar Sorgen, dass die Wallerpopulation überhand nimmt - hat jemand ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht?
Viele Gruesse R-F


----------



## interloper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jap ich hab das eine mal sogar 7 stück gefangen und nicht einen Aal. Bei mir durfte dieses Jahr noch kein Waler wieder schwimmen. Die Schonzeit und Schonmaße wurden bei uns im Rhein ja aufgehoben, und das aus gutem Grund.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@interloper: ich bezweifle dass du die waller stoppen kannst wenn du die babys kaputt machst? ist wie mit den minibarben, welche momentan massenhaft auftauchen. denke selbst die komoranschwärme richten da nicht viel am bestand aus. die grossen flüssen sind hegetechnisch nicht zu beherrschen.


@fan: petry. wie sind die anderen barben im schnitt?


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War ma wieder jemand am Rhein auf Barbe?
Wenn ja wie läufts denn so im Moment bei der Hitze?

Ich will heute Abend mal wie der mein Glück versuchen. Würdet ihr eher weiter im Strom oder nah am Ufer Fischen?
Normalerweise müsste ja im Moment umso mehr Strömung umso besser sein, wegen dem Sauerstoff. Also weiter draußen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

denke nicht das am ufer des hauptstroms andere sauerstoffwerte vorherrschen als in der fahrrinne. 

sehe unterschiede eher wegen dem wasserpegel. hatten bei niedrigem wasser im herbst eher in der rinne erfolge als ufernah. 

momentan bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob es so ist. also einfach eine draussen und eine drinnen fischen.

gehen morgen mal raus um paar barben zu stippen bzw um zu schauen ob es damit nicht doch vernünftiger geht als bisher gesehen.


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg
So richtig Stippen ?|kopfkrat
Aber mit Rolle oder ?....sonst kriegst Du doch bei den größeren Exemplaren Probleme odda?

Hab leider nur eine Feederrute, die werde ich denke ich weiter draußen fischen. An der zweiten Rute wollte ich mal ein Köderfisch anbieten und das dann eher in Ufernähe.
Vielleicht verirrt sich ja mal ein Zander an den Haken.

Viel Spass beim Stippen. Bin gespannt obs funktsioniert ??


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nee richtig stippen. mit nem kollegen aus unserem forum. der hat anständiges material und weiss wie man damit umgeht.will mir das mal anschauen. wie es nicht geht haben wir ja jetzt schon oft sehen dürfen


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

OK !!!
Wie gesagt auf deinen Bericht bin ich gespannt.


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich war gestern Abend draußen. Nicht mal ein bisschen Biss !!!
Scheinbar ham die Barben wie die andren Fische auch Hitzefrei.
Mann kriegt ja immoment garnix an den Haken.

Gehts euch auch so?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nee geht uns eigentlich nicht so, obwohl die wassertemp. brutal sind. ist ne stellenfrage, musst in den strom gehen. hab mit move telefoniert und er meinte er hätte auch ein paar gefangen.

wir haben auch einiges gehabt. bericht bin ich am schreiben. nur soviel. stipperkollege thorsten k. hat was mächtiges rausgepeitscht


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				loskayos schrieb:
			
		

> @mg
> So richtig Stippen ?|kopfkrat
> Aber mit Rolle oder ?....sonst kriegst Du doch bei den größeren Exemplaren Probleme odda?
> 
> 
> Viel Spass beim Stippen. Bin gespannt obs funktsioniert ??




Moin,

so hier die Story mit Antworten auf deine Fragen 
http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/poleposition/poleposition.html


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Jungs!
Ihr seid ja alle schon kräftig am fangen, Petri dazu!
Ich werde die nächsten beiden Wochen auch mal angreifen, mal schauen was bei uns momentan so geht.
Die Temperaturen sollen ja Gott sei Dank wieder ein wenig kühler werden.
Ich werde Ende der Woche mal nen kleinen Bricht reinsetzen.
Bis dahin Petri Heil!

P.S. Habe momentan die Fische in 50cm flachem Wasser entdeckt,  es waren auch wirklich bombastische Fische dabei!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@shogun: auf sicht zu fangen wäre sicher auch mal ne ganz nette sache. aber mit den trampeltieren welche mich immer begleiten wäre es wohl eh sinnlos .

werde nachher mit timo auch nochmal paar stunden rausgehen. wetter sieht nicht so schlecht aus. allerdings wird es an der stelle wohl ne brassenschlacht werden (oder nix geht auch da neue stelle)


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mg : ok nach deinem bericht bin ich vollends überzeugt, dass das geht.#6
Echt geil son Fisch an der Stippe rauszuziehen. !RESPEKT!
Is sicherlich net die idealmethode, aber machbar is es, wie dein bericht eindrucksvoll zeigt.

hoffe, dass ich demnächst auch mal son fisch an land ziehen kann. von mir aus auch mim bambusstecke.


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Guter bericht! #6 

Ich muss mich wahrsch. bis oktober oder sogar nächsten Sommer hier abmelden, ev. nächsten Frühling.  versuche aber im Herbst noch mal auf Barben zu können (sollte im Oktober doch noch klappen?)
Hab keine Ferien mehr und da geht leider kein Barbenangeln mehr  

auf ein ander mal *G*


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so jetzt hat es uns auch mal wieder erwischt. neue stelle. superwenig strömung. regen ohen ende. offenbacher. da gehn wir nicht mehr hin


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> @interloper: ich bezweifle dass du die waller stoppen kannst wenn du die babys kaputt machst? ist wie mit den minibarben, welche momentan massenhaft auftauchen. denke selbst die komoranschwärme richten da nicht viel am bestand aus. die grossen flüssen sind hegetechnisch nicht zu beherrschen.



Für den Rhein gebe ich dir recht, für den Neckar sehe ich die Situation etwas anders: ab Ladenburg ist der Neckar durch die zahlreichen Schleusen/Wehre in handliche, relativ gut von einander getrennte Abschnitte geteilt, die schätzungsweise 10-15km lang sind, manchmal auch etwas kuerzer. Meines Wissens sind auch nur wenig Fischtreppen installiert, insofern hält sich die Fischwanderung in Grenzen. Auf diesen einzelnen Abschnitten sollte eine Bestandskontrolle ein Stueck weit besser funktionieren als in einem "offenen" Fliessgewässer.


[/QUOTE]@fan: petry. wie sind die anderen barben im schnitt?[/QUOTE]

den Abend war es die einizige Barbe, ist keine Stelle für Masse, sondern für Klasse. Sharkhooker hat hier bei einem frueheren Ansitz sein PB von 68cm erzielt. Durchschnitt sollte deutlich in den 50zigern liegen, wir haben nur wenige kleine Barben gefangen.


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War gestern Abend los

Fischte erst auf Barsch, da ging net viel und wir verliessen die Stelle um ein wenig an einen andern ort zu gehen. Kaum angekommen nen grossen Ring von ner Forelle gesehen. Gezielt angeworfen (ein Badegast schwamm darauf zu  ) und eingeholt, auf einmall biss und ein mordsdrill begann! Mehrere Sprünge und fluchten wie ein Dampfschiff... Nach etwa 5min holte ich die vermeindliche 50+ Forelle aus dem Wasser, doch was war im Feumer? War zwar über 50cm lang doch es war ne Barbe...

Ich fang sogar Barben wenn ich auf was anderes Fische  

Köder war ein Silberner Mepps Gr. 3 mit blauen Punkten


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@barbenfischer: immer wieder kurios die raubbarben. vielleicht würden die ja ganz gut auf 3er kopytos gehen


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das krasseste ist noch die hatet vol "Forellen style" beim Kampf! (Sprünge und das schlagen und so). Und eben genau dort gebissen wo ne Forelle sprang, aber ich hät kotzen können, wollte doch endlcih meine Forelle, beobachte die seit nun 6 Tagen aber sie knaberte nur zwei mal am Haken |gr: 

Was noch seltsam ist, an dieser Stelle hatte ich noch nie von Barbenfängen gehört, bzw. noch nie eine gefangen. Nur die letzten Tage habe ich erstaunlich viele Barben vom Ufer aus gesehen. Das heisst die Barben sind schon in den See vorgedrungen, hoffenltich nehmen sie net noch die Forellenbäche unter ihre Herrschaft! (Es ist eni Voralpsee und ihr "Heimatgewässer" hier bei uns ist etwa so Aeschenregion)


----------



## Zeberdee

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

am 6.7. hab ich ich eine 49cm lange Barbe in der Donau gefangen.


Edit: Hab auch gleich die 125. Seite geöffnet


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Lohnenswert ist es am Samstag nicht gelaufen. War mit Thorsten II  und seinem Vater zum Fischen draussen. Dachte das es wegen der kühleren Temp. wieder etwas besser laufen würde, was jedoch eher nicht zutraf.  Alle unserer Barben hatten zwar das Mass (wenn man dieses auf 30cm runtersetzen würde  und es bissen auch einzelne Brassen. Toll laufen tut es allerdings wirklich nicht.
Thorsten fischte noch etwas länger und konnte dann noch eine 63er und eine 60iger überlisten. 
Es fällt auf dass die Beisszeit eher gegen 12Uhr verläuft und die Fische sehr ufernah beissen (was heisst unter 15m). 
Aber Kopf hoch, der Herbst kommt .


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Für alle Bartelfreunde hier ein Bericht von einem Deutschen Boardie der bei mir unten auf besuch war. der Bericht geht um mein Revier in der Schweiz. Wenns interessiert: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82064

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

toller bericht mit schönen bildern. habt ihr dieses jahr in der reuss auch schon grössere gefangen?


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jo. meine grösste war genau 74cm und gut genährt.

Barben gibts wirklich en masse hier und unetr 60 ist fast nichts zu machen- zum Aerger aller Salmoniden- und Karpfenspezies.

Leider waren die letzten Wochen sehr heiss- und darum die Fänge geringer.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Zeberdee

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute wieder eine schöne Barbe mit 56 cm gekapert.


----------



## LordVader

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin Boardies,

ich war letztes WE mit einigen Boardies an der Elbe. Wir wollten eigentlich mit Wurm auf Grundmontage den Schleichern nachstellen. Stattdessen hatten wir diesen Beifang.#6 :q 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß bei uns in Hamburg solche Fänge möglich sind.Dachte Barben fängt man nur so im südlichen Bereich von Deutschland. Hoffentlich fühlen sich die Barben bei uns im hohen Norden so richtig wohl. Ich war beim Drill + Biss live dabei und kann nur sagen solche Fische machen richtig Spaß. Und hier die Bilder...
http://img194.*ih.us/img194/6448/pict0001ny6.th.jpg
http://img470.*ih.us/img470/20/pict0002pm5.th.jpg


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Auf welche Käsesorte stehen Barben eigentlich? Schimmel, Stinke, oder eher die milde Sorte? 

Und was fressen die an Früchten? Kirschen hab ich gehört. Weintrauben auch?

Und was ist nun eurer Meinung nach, der Ultimative Barbenköder? 

Entschuldigt, das ich mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchlese, um an Antworten zu kommen, die hier vielleicht schon irgendwo stehen.#h


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Ultimative Barbenköder?!? hmm 

Maden :m

Käse ist nur Selektiv. D.h. Die gefahr das du was anderes fängst ist viel geringer. Auf Früchte Speziel Kirschen hab ich nur Döbel gefangen

Bei uns am Rhein gehn Hauptsächlich Maden


----------



## Coasthunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall drei verschiedene Köder einpacken: 

Gouda
Tauwurm
Maden


Und wenn es funzt, werde ich am Wochenende berichten. Mit Fotos natürlich.


----------



## Rheinspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gouda ist nicht zu empfehlen. Nimm lieber irgendeinen weicheren, mehr stinkenden Käse!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Werde momentan öfter nach der momentanen Krise am Wasser befragt (kleine oder wenig Fische). Habe deshalb gerade mal in meinen Aufzeichnugnen des letzten Jahres nachgeschaut (ich schreibe es lieber gleich bevor wieder ein Kollege : dient nicht zur Selbstdarstellung unsererseits, sondern als Info für auch frustrierte Kollegen|uhoh. 
Im August und September war ich jeweils nur 2x am Wasser und hatte bei den vier Ansitzen 13 Barben, welche auch nur bis zu 59cm gross waren.
Gut wurde es dann im Oktober mit 30 Stück wovon nur ganz wenige unter 55cm waren. Da waren dann 7 Ansitze angesagt.

November war dann der absolute Hammermonat. 7 Ansitze, 33Stck. fast keine mehr unter 60.

Dazu kommen natürlich die Fische der anderen Jungs, welche mir aber leider nicht als Daten vorliegen. Kann mich aber an eine wilde Session mit Torsten erinnern, an der wir jeder über 10 gute Fische hatten. 2 Ruten waren unmöglich zu fischen. Momentan erscheint sowas natürlich als wäre es nur ein Traum gewesen  bzw. im Suff konstruiert#q.


Fazit (mit welchem ich mich auch gern bei Laune halte): Die guten Zeiten kommen vermutlich in ca. 6 Wochen. Die dicken Barben werden mit dem kühleren Wasser kommen. Warum weiss ich allerdings auch (noch) nicht? Dann gilt es sich ausreichend freizuplanen um möglichst viel am Wasser sein zu können#6. 
Dann wird sicherlich besser als letztes Jahr gefangen, da einige Verbesserungen am Gerät stattgefunden haben.

Alles wir d gut|rolleyes


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sonntag mit Move auf Monsterbrassen angesessen (was will man machen, wenn die Barben nicht wollen . Hatte auch relativ schnell nen schönen Koffer (ca 5.Pfd) erwischt. Markus konnte kurze Zeit später auch nen guten schnappen. Nachdem sich nochmal einer an meine Rute blicken lies, war es ab jetzt doch recht dünn. Nicht mal die Brassen laufen wie sie sollten, andererseits waren die wenigen aber ja gute Grössen.
Später ging mir sogar noch ne Barbe mit momentan kapitalen 50+  dran. Wenigstens kein Offenbacher meinte Markus (hierzu folgt übrigens demnächst noch ein nettes Bild  ). 
Um jetzt keine positive Stimmung aufkommen zu lassen, weise ich mal dezent auf das hin, was wir aus Richtung Maxau erwarten dürfen. Ja nochmal  +1m! Na wenn da keine Freude aufkommt.  Die Kollegen haben sich echt nen perfekten Zeitpunkt für Urlaub usw. ausgesucht. Jetzt lass ich es auch vorerst auch mal gut sein (glaub ich)  .


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da kann ich ja in Ruhe weiter umbauen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sigi: naja meinte die beissen im okt/nov 2006 und nicht erst 2008


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin Jungs!
Sorry, daß ich Eure Fangmeldungen unterbreche.
Ich suche wie Ihr vielleicht schon in meinem anderen Thread gelesen habt, eine Sportex heavy feeder 4,20 120/150g.
Kann mir einer von Euch helfen?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> Sorry, daß ich Eure Fangmeldungen unterbreche.
> Ich suche wie Ihr vielleicht schon in meinem anderen Thread gelesen habt, eine Sportex heavy feeder 4,20 120/150g.
> Kann mir einer von Euch helfen?


glaube das ist sowas wie ne rarität oder?
momentan finde ich nur noch die medium und die kostet richtig zaster http://www.catch-company.de/index.htm?ruten,_angeln_sportex.htm


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schade schade! Na dann muß ich sie doch bei ebay reinstellen. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja für den Preis 2 Antares heavys?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Schade schade! Na dann muß ich sie doch bei ebay reinstellen. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja für den Preis 2 Antares heavys?



schade das du oben reingeschrieben hast, dass du eine suchst:q


----------



## zanderzocker1

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

was meint ihr zu meiner barbe 63cm un 1,7 kg aus der jast die hab ich um 22,45 gefangen auf 9 maden an nem aalhake wenn ich wüsste wie ich die bilder von meiner barbe renstelle kann würd ichs machen weiß ich aber nich kann mir das vll einer sagen.

MFG


----------



## urdenbachfisher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute wieder einmal viele kleinere Barben...die größte hatte etwa 35cm, Ort: Düsseldorf-Süd/Rhein, Tageszeit: Mittagszeit (12-13 Uhr)

Eher Mager wenn ihr mich fragt. Was könnte mein Fehler sei? Soll ich weiter auswerfen in die zweite Strömung?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@zander: ist doch besser als en aal oder  ? bilder einstellen kannste doch über grafik einfügen
@urden: liegt (zumindest bei uns) nicht am platz. die kleinen sind momentan wohl in der übermacht


----------



## Zanderhegi

*Wieder aktiv*

Hallo Leute
Nach krankheitsbedingtem Ausfall (3 Bandscheibenops in einem halben Jahr) bin ich jetzt wieder aktiv und kann endlich wieder längere Zeit am Wasser sitzen.

Also, letztes WE ging es zusammen mit meinem Junior und einem weiteren Jungangler raus nach Budenheim. Um 06.00 am Wasser, nach erfolglosen 2 Stunden ging es plötzlich los. Und zwar immer periodenhaft. (5-6 Bisse) in einer halben Stunde, dann plötzlich wieder eine Stunde nicht mal ein Zupfen. Dann wieder plötzlich einige Bisse (konnte auch schöne Barben landen 30 - 58 und natürlich auch einige Weißfische).
Hat jemand von Euch auch Erfahrungen mit solchen "Beißperioden".?

Und dann kam der Hammer: Gegen 17.00, natürlich macht man grad was anderes (Haken binden) haut es mir fast die Cherry ins Wasser. Direkter Schnurzug,  Anschlag sitzt und dann geht die Post ab. Extremer Zug in den Fluß, die Cherry biegt sich extrem, die Spitze geht in den A... (hat wohl schon einen leichten Schlag gehabt). Dann steht er draußen in der Strömung, trotz 30er Mono nichts zu machen. Geht so 5 Minuten und dann extremer Zug Richtung Flußufer und das ganze Spiel geht weiter, bekomme nur keinen Meter Schnur mehr auf die Rolle gedreht. Sowas habe ich am Rhein noch nicht erlebt. Mußte natürlich auch extrem vorsichtig sein da 14er Haken mit 18er Vorfach. (Madenbündel) So geht das Spiel mittlerweile eine halbe Stunde lang. Mittlerweile jede Menge "Kollegen" hinter mir stehen welche das Spiel ja mitbekommen haben. 
Die Meinungen gingen über Marmor über Wels etc, und mir lief die Brühe runter. Dann kam wie es kommen musste. Ca 10m vor Ufer eine extreme Flucht und dann das Geräusch das jeder von uns "hasst". Knall, das war die Schnur.|supergri 
Mit einem "Riesenhals"und den "Schulkterklopfen" der Anglerkollegen die Rute zur Seite und ein Zigarillo angesteckt. Doch das war es noch nicht: Während ich mir dann so 10 Min. später eine neue Montage bastelte ein "Hilfeschrei" meines Junganglers. Und wieder begannn das ganze von vorn, hier war es aber nach 10 Min. beendet, und leider zu unserem Nachteil.

Werde wohl beim Feedern etwas stärkere Geschütze auffahren müssen.
Direkt mal 35er auf die Rolle, wieder zu Hause jede Menge 10er mit 22er gebunden und am Dienstag geht es wieder raus. Hab ja noch eine Rechnung offen|gr: .
Gruß an Alle


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi, könnten karpfen sein. nimm doch erst mal ein 25er vorfach und lass die 30er mono drauf.


----------



## froggy31

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ zanderhegi,
hört sich auf jeden Fall nach Karpfen an, zum Feedern am Rhein ist ne 0,18 und nen 14er Hacken echt was schwach , respekt das du den so lang gehalten hast.
Also ich würde minimum 0,22 empfehlen bis 0,30 Schnur und
12 er Haken oder größer. 
Am Rhein weiß man nie, ob der nächste nicht nen Monster ist.

gruß froggy


----------



## tomkat

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo
das barbenfieber hat mich gepackt.....
gestern ca.17 uhr , neckar mannheim , 20er schnur 14er häckchen 18er vorfach.
hatte schon ein paar rotaugen und brassen beim feedern verhaftet. 
dann hats mir fast die rute ins wasser gerissen.
extrem geiler drill .... hat auch ne weile gedauert bis ich dann eine 71 er barbe landen konnte.
war echt ein super erlebnis.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sauber #6 

mit dieser schnur / hakenkombi aber auch ein wenig riskant ...


----------



## Welshunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Naja,

das geht schon mit der Schnur.

Ich hab beim stippen 10er oder 12er als Vorfach und das langt!

Gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@wels: ja klar langt es. aber nur für die rotaugen.

schnur mag gehen (je nach strömung und des korbgewichts), aber der 14er haken ist ne heisse sache.


----------



## Welshunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja mit den Haken muss man echt aufpassen...die biegen da schon auf....

Nehme deswegen immer 16er Gamakatsu...dick und langschenklig....die sind mit nem kleinen hakenbogen und gehen nicht so schnelle auf...und spitz sind die wie sau ;-)

Ist im moment denn keiner unterwegs?

Wollte am We mal los, war letztes We im Nackenheimer Altarm....jedoch nur viele kleine bis 45cm ;-((

Gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

haben momentan ein sommerloch 

nächstes woende wird es wohl wieder anlaufen.

setze jetzt alle hoffnung auf den oktober, welchen ich komplett freigenommen habe.


----------



## carphunter146

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi ich bin neu und wollte mal fragen ob in der nähe von varenholz in der weser schon schöne barben gefangen wurden? ich werde dieses wochen ende es mit meinem freund dort auf barben gehen. Hat jemand für mich noch einen köder tipp und was für haken sollte ich benutzen?Danke schonmal fur die antworten.

_Mfg Carphunter146_


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@carphunter

Willkommen im Board!

http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/know-how.html

Damit dürfte alles gesagt sein


----------



## carphunter146

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

danke da gucke ich mal nach


----------



## Rheinspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Welshunter: Die Gamakatsu Haken sind zwarecht super, dafür ist die Schnur daran meistens für'n Arsch! Oft braucht man nur mal kurz am Vorfach ziehen und der Knoten löst sich oder die Schnur reißt. Außerdem sind die Schnüre wie ich finde immer zu dünn.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die sollte man auch besser selbst binden!!! Oder besser gesagt, Alle haken sollte man sich selbst binden. Da weiß man wenigstens was man hat


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war heute Morgen für 3 Stunden am Rhein. Wasser war hoch und extrem trübe. 8er Haken und 5 Maden konnte diese 63er zum Biss animieren .
Aufgrund dem Sonnenschein kam heute auch endlich mal wieder  meine Freundin mit! Hat einige Vorteile gehabt - u.a. gab es lecker Frühstück mit allem drum und dran! Nachteil war dass es ihr nach 3 Stunden langweilig und zu heiss wurde .

http://go2mall.nic4you.de/IMG_42141.jpg
http://go2mall.nic4you.de/IMG_42191.jpg


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie siehts eigentlich aus am Rhein, Hochwasser?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Adrian* schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus am Rhein, Hochwasser?


 
yep - reichlich .... wollten eigentlich am sonntag raus #q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute mit Torsten und Axel am Wasser gewesen. Wie erwartet biss in der Früh nichts. Dann fing Axel 4 Barben (oder war da noch ein Brassen dabei?) und Torsten 3 Stück. Mit einem Brassen und einer Barbe war es bei mir leider etwas dünn (Hauptsache das Wetter war schön ). Torsten meinte es würde an der neuen Angeluniform liegen . Von der neuen Futtermischung (die mir eigentlich mehr Bisse bringen sollte) bin ich dennoch begeistert, da diese ein super Auflöseverhalten an den Tag legt. Möchte nicht ausschliessen, dass der Lockstoff vielleicht doch etwas überdosiert war . Keine gute Idee nach Augenmass zu dosieren.
Zumindest sind die einzelnen Grössen schon wesentlich andere, als zuletzt. Durchschnittlich waren es wohl um die 60cm. Denke wir sind wieder auf dem Weg zu vernünftigen Fängen.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Neue Angeluniform?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja. wollten ja schon länger mal paar shirts machen lassen. leider hat der produzent in der hitze des gefechts unseren schriftzug vergessen . er hatte wohl ziemlich viel zu tun, da unsere logobarbe ja aus lauter einzelteilen besteht und wir keinesfalls eine folie wollten (sieht sonst zu billig aus). ausserdem hat jedes segment ne spiegelung was echt gebückt kommt. naja war ja auch nur ein erster prototyp. 

müssen jetzt mal sehen ob timo die sich mal tätowieren lässt, würden gern mal sehen wie sowas aussieht .


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

die feinheiten kommen auf dem bild leider nicht so ganz raus. hatte aber gerade ne kleine rücksprache mit dem karl lagerfeld. er meinte es würde seinen gequälten augen freude bereiten.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Solche T-shirt kannste ja über die site verticken, wenn seh dann mal soweit sind. Dann kannste bestimmt bald mit der Schubkarre auf die Bank


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hähähä keine schlechte idee. aber wollen da keinen kommerz mit machen. fürchte der shirtmensch wäre auch nicht sonderlich erfreut darüber, da er an der barbe nicht viel spass hatte. gut das wir den preis vorher festgemacht haben .


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Steht den hinten oder so wenigstens noch Barbenfischen.de oder so drauf?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Adrian* schrieb:


> Steht den hinten oder so wenigstens noch Barbenfischen.de oder so drauf?


 
nee, dafür hat's nicht mehr gereicht! aber jens sagt's immer dazu wenn einer fragt ....


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das sollte aber irgendwie schon drauf stehen, nur mit dem Logo werden die meisten nichts anfangen können...


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ist halt für "insider" gedacht


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: bei lacoste siehste doch auch nur das kroko


----------



## zanderzocker1

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nchts um 23,00uhr hatt diese schöne barbe gebissen bi jetzt mein größter fang Leider schau ich auf denen bilödern so bescheuert naja es kommt ja auf den fisch an :q


----------



## Nebelhorn

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Leider schau ich auf denen bilödern so bescheuert naja es kommt ja auf den fisch an :q

Nicht halb so bescheuert wie ich auf meinen Bildern. Ach ja, Glückwunsch zu dem Fang!


----------



## Friedfischmaster

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo an alle|wavey: 

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wo mann an Reihn in Hessen derzeit gut Barben :k fängt.Die Strömung ist ja ziemlich hat.

Danke schön


----------



## Mike85

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Leute!!
Habe heute am Rhein diese Wunderschöne Barbe von 54cm rausgeholt.War mit einem Kollegen nähe Dinslaken...
Beifänge waren insgesamt 8 Brassen zwischen 55 und 30cm (mein Kollege hatte leider nur eine) und eine kleine Rotfeder... Dazu hatte mein Kollege noch einen interessanten Beifang...siehe das letzte Bild |supergri 
Bis auf den Barben und den größten Brassen wurden alle Fische wieder in die Freiheit entlassen.


----------



## Mike85

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wollte noch dazu sagen das das unsere ersten Brassen bzw. mein erster Barbe war/en.
Wir habens halt einfach nur mal so versucht.Ist halt mal was anderes...

Hier noch ein kleiner Schnappschuss...
der Haken saß übrigens super! :m #6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute nach ner Zeit mal wieder los, hatte 12 Barben, eine gute Nase von ca.40cm und eine mittlere Brasse...











Hatte auch wieder en paar "Zuschauer" die die ganze Zeit die Barben gekeschert, und zurück gesetzt haben


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG.

Wie verbindest du eigentlich die Hauptschnur mit den Rig's??
Ich hatte die immer mit den Connectoren von Profi-Blinker verbunden, die gehen mir aber langsam aus...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Adrian* schrieb:


> @MainzG.
> 
> Wie verbindest du eigentlich die Hauptschnur mit den Rig's??
> Ich hatte die immer mit den Connectoren von Profi-Blinker verbunden, die gehen mir aber langsam aus...


 
da mach ich nicht viel wissenschaft drum und binde das rig wie nen wirbel an. keine probleme mit der zugfestigkeit.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute mit Torsten nen ganz netten Ansitz gehabt. Diesmal in ner etwas ruhigeren Gegend um sich etwas entspannen zu können. Torsten durfte stromauf fischen und ich musste dann leider stromab Platz nehmen.
Fischten recht unterschiedlich was sich auch direkt bemerkbar machte. Torsten fischte weiter draussen, während ich relativ ufernah fischte. Er bekam sofort und kontinuierlich Bisse von teilweise sehr grossen Brassen, wogegen ich über 2h keine Aktion hatte.
Hatte zwar den Vorteil, dass ein Wassersportfreund ihm volles Rohr in die Schnur donnerte und nicht mir, dennoch wollte ich trotz der schönen Entspannung auch mal was fangen. Also etwa 10m weiter draussen versucht und dann direkt Bisse von Mikrobarben bekommen. Mittlerweile hatten wir zusammen dann schon richtig viele Brassen und Kleinbarben gefangen (Torsten unverdient einiges mehr als ich , bis ich bemerkte das ein Fisch meinen Futterkorb geliftet hatte und die Schnur schlapp durchhing. Nach ordentlichem Drill kam doch noch ne ordentliche Barbe von ca. 63cm ans Ufer. 
Hatten dann später eine unglaubliche Beissphase, bei welcher in einem Schwung auf allen Ruten Bisse kamen und nach dem Auswurf direkt wieder Bisse kamen. Waren meist grosse Brassen. 
Am Ende kamen 17 Brassen, 14 Barben (13 Mikros), 1 Barsch und 1 Rotauge zusammen. Hatten Spass und ich denke bei kälterem Wasser auch wieder weniger Brassen und mehr gute Barben. 
P.S.: Natürlich wären momentan andere Köder als Made besser als Anti-Brassen Mittel. Hatten aber nix dabei.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meint ihr es lohnt sich bei dem Hochwasser?


----------



## urdenbachfisher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Adrian* schrieb:


> Meint ihr es lohnt sich bei dem Hochwasser?



Hmm war eben 2 Stunden am Wasser. Zwar nur ein Fisch, aber dafür eine schöne 55er Barbe!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich werd jetzt ne Feederrute holen, und mal runter an Rhein gehen...
Gucken was so liegen bleibt, ob ich nur Dreck in der Schnur hängen hab und ob ich Hänger bekomm.
Damit ich da morgen nicht umsonst runter fahre...


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wasser steht zwar sehr hoch aber ist machbar glaub ich, 160gr Körbe bleiben liegen, kein dreck in der Schnur gehabt keine Hänger. 
Naja werd mir morgen dann noch en paar 160er besorgen gehen und die Beastmaster fertig machen....

@MainzG.

Wenn du die Rig's anknotest, kann's nicht passieren das die Schnur das Gummi durchschneidet?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wasser fällt schon wieder recht gut. dürfte dann mit dreck usw. nicht zum problem werden.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Naja, ist zwar viel Dreck im Wasser aber wirklich probleme hatte ich damit nicht...
Gefangen habe ich 3 Barben, 2 Brassen, 3 Gründlinge und eine Mühlkoppe...
Aber richtig gut beissen tut's irgendwie nicht...


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ßich geh's heute mittag noch mal ausprobieren. Barben waren bei uns die Letzten wochen Mangelware, dafür halt Barsche und Zährten. 

Na ja, 11 Uhr gehts los, dann weiß man mehr


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo erst mal!!

Ich melde mich ins www mit sagenhaften 6KB/s Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit zurück. Die Menschheit fliegt zum Mond und ich surfe mit 6KB/s. Ist der Hammer!!

So, ist ja nicht so viel gelaufen bei Euch.

Morgen ist wieder drei Tage Dienstreise angesagt, dann am Freitag wieder für vier Tage unterwegs und so langsam glaube ich, dass ich meine Angelklamotten nicht mehr brauche.

Das wäre natürlich total kagggggeeeee!!!

Petri und bis die Tage!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hasi wenn du was verkloppst zuerst bei mir melden 

ist echt wenig los. timo baut um. torsten ist in berlin (und von mir auf barsch und rapfen eingeschworen). hat sich ordentliches tackle geholt und gleich mal ordentlich in illex wobbler investiert. 

ich persönlich muss nur noch diese woche rumbringen und hab ja dann 4 wochen frei. da wird wohl mal etwas zeit fürs fischen abfallen


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bei den Illex dingern kann man nur hoffen das die Dinger eine Investition sind. Den eines sind sie alle male!!! SCHWEINE TEUER!!! Ich glaub da versenke ich doch lieber mal nen Körbchen im Rhein als so nen Wobbler!!!


----------



## Zander81

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo ihr Barbenfischer!

War heute an der Ingelheimer Aue mit grosser Feeder-Rute. 1 kleine Barbe, 6 Brassen und 2 Rotaugen in 4 Stunden. Hatte schon bessere Tage (aber auch schlechtere) (lol). Wo gibt es denn gute Barben Plätze rund um Mainz? Mann kann ja auch mal zusammen fischen gehen wenn einer Bock hat, allerdings habe ich nicht immer so viel Zeit. Arbeiten u´nd so en scheiss halt.

Naja Gruss an die Fischer hier!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

scheint ja echt eine Seuche zu sein mit den kleinen Barben im Moment; andererseits macht es Hoffnung auf einen guten Bestand in ein paar Jahren.

Ich werde vermutlich erst am Montag wieder mal einen Barbenansitz starten; ist dann irgendwer vielleicht zufällig ebenfalls am Neckar unterwegs? Überigens, ich musste arg lächeln, als ich die Postings vorher gelesen haben, denn auch ich habe kräftig in neues Tackle zum Spinnfischen (Rute, Rolle, KuKö) investiert... :m


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich währe ja mitlerweile froh wenn ich momentan überhaubt eine Fangen würde. Aber nix außer Gründling, Rotauge, Barsch, Bresse......
Ich krieg entzugserscheinungen!!!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

En freund hat gestern 5 Barben gefangen, darunter auch eine 64er...
Ich werd am Wochenende mal wieder los. Die tage muss ich auch mal zum Bode nochmal was zeug holen...


----------



## heinzrch

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

ich darf mich doch mal kurz in euren Rheinländer-Thread einschalten ? - hätte ne Frage:
Möchte mit Heilbutt-Pellet (am Haar...) im kleinen Fluß auf Barbe fischen. 
Frage: habt ihr Erfahrung mit Festblei (Futterblei) auf Barbe ?
Müsste doch ebenso wie beim Karpfenangeln funktionieren, oder ?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nächste woche mal probieren ob es hier auch so mies ist.  werde aber vermutlich mal ordenltich vorfüttern.

@heinz: wird wie ein boilie gefischt, also auf alle fälle fest.

@zander: ja können was ja mal was ausmachen

@move: kenne einen, welcher bei einem einsatz 2 illex (Ü30 €)  versenkt hat . morgen wollen wir mal raus blinkern. wasser ist zwar zu hoch, aber versuchen kann man es ja mal.


----------



## Rheinspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Raubfischfan
Wir können uns sehr gern am Montag zusammen an den Neckar hocken! Meld dich mal bei mir (Meine Nummer hast du per Mail bekommen) Kann ab sofort nicht mehr in's Net.
Jens


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

am neckar nix mit den kleinen barben?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die "großen" Barben laufen gut, hatte gestern ne 63er und ner 64er + 2 kleine...
en freund heute eine 60er und 2 60+...

War heute mal beim Bode, für 90euro zeug holen, hauptsächlich Futter, Lockstoffe und Zusätze...
En freund konnte sich nicht mehr zurückhalten und hollte direkt mal für 250euro....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

da sach mal einer die jugend hätte keine kohle 

hört sich nciht schlecht an. bin auch am schauen wann es die woche rausgeht, hoffe kein problem mit hochwasser zu bekommen.


----------



## Lahnsitzer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Servus,
wir wollten heut auch an den Rhein, gestern noch schnell beim Bode die letzten Madenreserven abgestaubt und die Feederruten klar gemacht, drückt mal die Daumen das der Regen wenigstens ein wenig nach läßt!
Mal schauen was geht


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@lahn: viel glück. schreib mal was ging. aus worms kommt 1m wasser! (und hoffentlich kein dreck  )


----------



## FD2312

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

es scheint ja wieder besser zu werden. War vor ein paar Tagen am Rhein, da konnte ich nur 3 mini Barben verhaften. Insgesamt habe ich 5 Fischarten fangen können (Barben, Rotaugen, Brassen, Gründlinge und eine Nase) die alle gebissen haben wie die Hölle, aber Große waren nicht dabei alles "Jugend".
Wo bleiben die "Großen" ?!!!!!!

Mfg Flo


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> am neckar nix mit den kleinen barben?



Kommt drauf an wen du fragst, wo du angelst und wie fein du angelst; habe neulich jemanden getroffen, der sagte, er hätte 5 gute Barben und über 20 kleine gefangen. Habe ich aber von keinem anderen bislang so krass gehört. Feedere auch oefter mal an der gleichen Stelle, 2 oder 3 kleinere waren mal dabei, aber nicht in der Masse. 

Dazu muss ich allerdings sagen, dass ich über die Hakengrosse selektiver fische, ich nehme meistens 4er oder 6er Karpfenhaken, die mit Maden gespickt werden. Oder ich spicke 2-3 Tauwuermer auf einen recht großen Wurmhaken; meine Erfahrung ist, dass sich die ganz kleinen da nicht so drauf stuerzen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das selektieren über den köder klappt bei uns nicht. wenn du nur kleine am platz hast, haste sie auch am haken . sollten im besten falle nicht am platz sein. aber bring dem jungvolk das mal bei


----------



## Weißfischkiller90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Servus,
war die freien Tage mal an der Weser und versuchte mein Glück mit der Feeder. Neben 7 Rotaugen, 7 Döbeln und 2 Micro-Barben, konnte ich noch 9 schöne Barben an Land ziehen.
Noch besser war, dass keine Barbe unter 60cm war! 
Die Beastmaster hat sich auch ordentlich verneigt.
Hoffe das ich auch mal wieder an den Rhein kommen kann, denn da müssten noch ein paar größere Exemplare zu holen sein.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute mal los, hatte 3 Brassen eine 56er Barbe (2 gute verloren) und ne 40er Nase. 
Hatte zwei Barben gleichzeitig dran, ich die 56er gedrillt, und die zweite Rute mit ner deutlich größern Barbe nem Russen in die Hand gedrück, der hat es geschaft nicht nur alles abzureißen, sonder auch direkt die Spitze der Syntec abzubrechen...
Naja, morgen gehst wieder los mim freund...
Das Browning Champions Choice Halibut BBQ hat sich beim mir als absoluter Barbenkiller raus gestellt,...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@tim: wow das ist wohl das maximal mögliche.petri.

@adi: echt die bbq dinger lösen sich doch brutalst schnell auf? wie hat er denn die spitze im drill fetzen können?


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG

Hatte das mal im Uferwasser getestet, dass hatte sich genau aufgelöst wie anderes Futter auch...
Ich mein auch, dass ist eher für die Karpfenangler gedacht mit ihrem "The methode"...Steht zumindest drauf.
Hatte erst anderes Futter gefischt, weil ich eigentlich nur kurz gehen wollte, dass Futter ist mir dann aus gegangen....
Hatte dann das BBQ angemacht zusammen mit dem extreem cheese Feeder Liquid von Mosella, hatte dann in 30min die 3 Barben dran...

Wie der das geschaft hat die zu knacken weiss ich auch nicht, ich war mit meiner Barbe dran und hab's nur knallen gehört...
Hatte heute auch mal Drennan Haken gefischt, 8er Specimen die ich gestern gekauft habe...
Hatte heute aber damit gleich 4 aussteiger, dass mir mit den Gamakatsu und den Profi-Blinker lange nicht passiert...
Habt ihr da auch irgendwelche erfahrung mit oder war ich nur zu blöd?


----------



## FD2312

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das mit der Spitze ist ja wieder wirklich ne Meisterleistung.... |kopfkrat
Ich hatte auch des öfteren 2 gleichzeitig dran, nur daß man das bei der Größe problemloser handeln konnte, so ein Gründling kann meine Beastmaster XXH Long Feeder schon gewaltig runterziehen... 
Seltsam war, dass ich wohl zweimal einen Raubfisch dran hatte der sich im Drill den Fisch am Haken samt Vorfachende geschnappt hat... aber ich wollte ja Barben fangen.

Aber wo bleiben hier bei Köln die Großen?! Beißen die nur nachts, oder jetzt im Herbst auch im hellen?!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Weißfischkiller

Was für ne Beastmaster? Die Multi?


----------



## FD2312

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja genau, habe einmal die Beastmaster  Multi XH Long und ne nomale Heavy in 13 ft. 
Finde istneperfekte Rheinkombi, kann ich einmal nah und einmal weit angeln, hatte allerdings mit der Multi noch keinen großen Fisch ;+ !
Als Rollen habe ich ne Technium 4000 an der Heavy und ne BTR 3500 B an der Multi Feeder. Schnur jeweils 25er.
Nur wenns euch interessiert....

Mfg Flo


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab auch die Multirange, die ist allerdings wieder eingepackt im Futteral und lieg in der Tasche...
Baumstamm...!!


----------



## FD2312

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na steif ist die schon, aberwenn Du 120-150 Gramm Körbe + Futter auf 40-60m schicken willst hast du keine andere Wahl als sowas. Ich finde im Drill merkt man die Fische schon, auch wenn ich bislang nur kleine dranhatte.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@FD

Klar, hab die Beastmaster auch nur noch zum Distance Feeder'n und wenn total Hochwasser ist, wenn mit meiner Spro nichts mehr zu machen ist...
Allerdings macht die Syntec beim werfen mit 160g Körben, weniger palaber als Shimano...


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich fische die Beastmaster auch nur in 4,50m, mit 4,80m werde bei mir die Würfe zu ungenau...


----------



## FD2312

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich wollte mir auch mal ne Syntec kaufen, habe mich allerdings aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen mit Browning (Bod Nudd Match gebrochen wegen Materialfehler, wollten die  nicht ersetzen |krach:  ) für Shimano entschieden, die Multi habe ich erst dieses Jahr gekauf um auch mit schweren Körben fischen zu können.
Ich bin ganz zufrieden und selbst ich (174cm groß) kann damit in 4.80 m werfen und habe dann viel Schnur aus dem Wasser, ist aber Geschmacksache. Irgendwann hole ich nochmal ein zwischending, vieleicht noch ne Beastmaster XH in 4,20m, mal sehen...
So aber jetzt Feierabend mit der Rutendiskussion, Fische fangen ist angesagt und das geht mit unseren Ruten auf jeden Fall (wenn die nicht beißen wirds daran nicht liegen).
Als Karpfenangler sagt man Tight Lines....

Mfg Flo

und C&R........rules


----------



## Lahnsitzer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So, wieder zurück vom Rhein!!!
Was soll ich sagen, 6 Stunden Feedern mit bestem Futter, feinstem Käse!!
Null Fisch, ein paar zupfer und aus! Das gabs noch nie, normal sind immer ein paar kleine Barben am Start aber heute #d !!
Mein Kollege konnte noch zwei Gründlinge landen, immer hin, sie zeigen das der Rhein ein sauberes Gewässer ist!

Aber wurscht, die gegrillten Wüstchen waren wie immer lecker und die Lappe Fleisch sowie so, war wie immer ein schöner Angeltag mit viel guter Laune (trotz Wetter), Rhein halt, was will mein Anglerherz mehr:k !


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Lahnsitzer schrieb:


> Null Fisch, ein paar zupfer und aus!




Ja, schlecht beissen tut es! Aber wenn was beisst dann was großes!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: achso dachte du meinst die bbq pellets. hab mit den browning dinger ja keine so guten erfahrungen machen dürfen. die dynamite teile hab ich aber schon hier. aber die können natürlich auch nix reissen , wenn ich nicht angeln geh . 
p.s.: wenn du mit deinen haken bislang zufrieden warst hab ich einen tipp für dich: nicht wechseln! wenn es schlecht beisst und die wenigen dann noch verloren gehen ist es untragbar zu testen.

@lahn: denke wenn das wasser wieder fällt wird es mit den dicken besser. wetter passt jetzt ja so langsam, da nachts schon schön kühl .

@flo: hast recht, die barben beissen zuerst und sehen dann erst die rute


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



FD2312 schrieb:


> Aber wo bleiben hier bei Köln die Großen?! Beißen die nur nachts, oder jetzt im Herbst auch im hellen?!



nee nicht nur nachts. sogar meist mittags11-14uhr. am besten natürlich den ganzen tag am wasser sitzen:m.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ist wieder Mörderhochwasser, man kann zugucken wie das steigt...
War eben bei nem Freund am Rhein, hab mit seiner Pickerrute aber noch 2 30er Barben gefangen...
Er ne Nase und auch ne 35er Barbe...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja sach ich doch. haben hier 4m und in maxau hochwasserwarnung.


----------



## Friedfischmaster

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo mal ne frage#h  wo fangt ihr den immer eure Barbenund wieviel Blei muss mann jetzt haben.Wollte mal wieder an Rhein fahren ist ja sehr hoch. Danke schön:m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Friedfischmaster schrieb:


> Hallo mal ne frage#h  wo fangt ihr den immer eure Barbenund wieviel Blei muss mann jetzt haben.Wollte mal wieder an Rhein fahren ist ja sehr hoch. Danke schön:m


Hi,
wo ich vorher 120g genommen habe, müsste ich jetzt mit min 170g rechnen bzw sogar viel näher fischen (was bei hochwasser aber durchaus besser sein kann). hatte bei so nem wasserstand auch schon 250g gefischt (als ich noch die cherrys hatte). war ganz ok, doch keinerlei fisch in dem harten wasser.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo !!!!

Nun ist es soweit! Ich werde bald an der Donau in Wien fischen gehen. 

@ MG, Thorsten, Timo: 

Es war mir eine Ehre mit euch zu fischen!!

Bis die Tage!!!!! und Petri Heil!!!


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|wavey: Hallo Barbenspezis wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Großbarbenjagd aus?

Viele Grüße aus Aschaffenburg#6


----------



## vertikal

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So, wir kommen gerade vom Wanderangeln mit Käse an der Lenne in Hohenlimburg zurück.

In drei Stunden fingen wir zu zweit 5 Barben zwischen 60 und 65 cm. Allesamt stramme Kämpfer in der Strömung!

Ein feiner Nachmittag bei allerschönstem Herbstwetter!#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@pan: musste mal adi fragen. ich werde morgen seit längerer zeit mal wieder rausgehen und schauen ob bei dem hochwasser was zu reissen ist.

@vertikal: wie geht ihr beim wanderangeln vor? wie gross ist die lenne?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Hallo !!!!
> 
> Nun ist es soweit! Ich werde bald an der Donau in Wien fischen gehen.
> 
> @ MG, Thorsten, Timo:
> 
> Es war mir eine Ehre mit euch zu fischen!!
> 
> Bis die Tage!!!!! und Petri Heil!!!



Gude Hasi,
ich bin ja eigentlich nicht der sentimentale Typ, aber das sind wahrlich schlechte Nachrichten:c. Warst zwar die letzte Zeit net so oft mit, aber bei dem Gedanken dich überhaupt nicht mehr mitzuhaben ist kommt nicht gerade Freude auf:v (ausser bei den Barben:q). Werden dann wohl sowas wie ein Abschiedsfischen auflegen müssen. Ruf dich die Tage mal an.

P.S.: Du müsstest nach den Regeln eigentlich für standesgemässen Ersatz sorgen


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Panfish

In der Großbarbenjagd tut sich eigentlich nix...Du stehst da immer noch ganz oben...
Ich wollte eigentlich noch zwei Barben von mir reinsetzten, weil sich sonst nichts tut, aber meine Speicherkarte ist kaputt.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist es soweit! Ich werde bald an der Donau in Wien fischen gehen.


 
mensch hasi, mach doch keine sachen !!! die jungs da unten sind doch gar vorbereitet auf so 'ne waffe wie dich ....:q 

lass uns die tage noch mal ein bierchen trinken gehen...


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hasi wirklich schade das du gehst!!! :c

Ich danke dir Noch mal für meine Gröste Barbe dieses Jahr die ich an deiner Rutte gedrillt habe, und für den ein oder anderen Guten Trockenen Witz!!!


----------



## vertikal

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> @vertikal: wie geht ihr beim wanderangeln vor? wie gross ist die lenne?




Hi MainzGonsenheim,

die Lenne entspringt im Sauerland und mündet bei Hagen in die Ruhr. Wir befischen ein etwa 7 Kilometer langes Teilstück bei Hagen-Hohenlimburg. Die Lenne ist dort eta 18 Meter breit und 0,50 bis 1,50 m tief. Es gibt ruhige Abschnitte, schnell fließende und schöne Rauschen, also ein sehr abwechslungsreiches Fließgewässer, dass auch einen guten Forellen- und Äschenbestand hat. 

In Abhängigkeit von der Jahreszeit gibt es natürlich bevorzugte Ecken, in denen sich die Barben aufhalten. Im Moment eher in den etwas ruhiger fließenden Abschnitten.
Standardköder sind einfache Käsewürfel, die wir kurz vorher an der Tankstelle als Sticker kaufen. Einfacher geht's nicht.

Eine etwas stärkere Feederrute in 3,90 m Länge mit Freilaufrolle bestückt, ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Haken, Wirbel, leichte Stabbleie, Gummiperlen und Lösezange reichen völlig aus.

Mit dieser Miniausrüstung laufen wir einen bestimmten Flussabschnitt ab, werfen den Käseköder am 4er Haken (Spitze muss freibleiben) am leichten Stabblei (15-20 g) aus und harren der Dinge, die da (hoffentlich) kommen. Beim Auswerfen achten wir darauf, immer erst den Nahbereich abzufischen, bevor das Blei etwas weiter ausgeworfen wird.

Gibt es innerhalb von ein paar Minuten keinen Biss, ziehen wir weiter.

Irgendwann haben wir dann aber einen Trupp Barben gefunden und können meist zwei bis max. 4 dieser herrlichen Fische auf einer Stelle überlisten, bevor der Rest der Truppe die Unruhe gemerkt hat.

So kann man ohne großen Aufwand ein paar tolle Stunden am Wasser verbringen und geht sehr selten als Schneider nach Hause.

Die schwerste Barbe meines Freundes Gerd, der dieses Gewässer schon etliche Jahre befischt, wog 13 Pfund.

Gastkarten werden nicht ausgegeben; vielleicht ein Grund für den guten Fischbestand.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@vertikal: also quasi ähnlich dem spinnfischen . stelle ich mir ganz spannend vor, zumal ihr die sicher teilweise auch sehen könnt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

waren heut mal wieder am start http://www.barbenfischen.de/angeltagebuch/angeltagebuch.html


----------



## vertikal

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> @vertikal: also quasi ähnlich dem spinnfischen . stelle ich mir ganz spannend vor, zumal ihr die sicher teilweise auch sehen könnt.




Stimmt, ähnelt wirklich dem Spinnfischen.
Wenn die Sonne günstig steht, kann man die Burschen schön beobachten, wenn sie sich in der Strömung drehen und ihre Flanken aufblitzen lassen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@vertikal: kenne das so nur aus englischen videos. schade das wir hier keine strecken dafür haben.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@vertikal Ich hab da auch so ein süßes kleines Flüßchen, die Tauber bei Rotenbug Da angel ich ich auch so ähnlich auf Döbel und Barbe, nur ich nem dort am liebsten frischen Forellen Rogen für die Barbe als Köder (Rogen von einer vorher gefangen Ausgenommenen Forelle). Und für Döbel Frolic. Es ist immer klasse wenn man den Fischen beim Gründeln zugucken kann.
Die Fische die Wir dort in dem Flüschen gefangen haben sind zwar nicht sonderlich groß (um die 50 cm) aber das angeln dort mach mir persöhnlich in dem Flachen Wasser mit ner leichetn Picker rutte viel mehr spaß in dem 50 cm - 1m Tiefen Wasser als das Brechstangen fischen im Rhein.
Nur schade das das Flüßchen 150 km von mir entfernt fließt und man selten Forellen Rogen hat. Aber Die letzten Jahre war es Ein Barben Garant


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@move: weichei . 

gehe heute nochmal raus. hoffe über grössere köder etwas aussieben zu können.


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> als das Brechstangen fischen im Rhein.




Hahahaha :q


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

+++breaking news+++breaking news+++

mg hockt an unserem winterspot und hat mir soeben per sms seinen härtesten barbendrill gemeldet....:q 

ergebnis: 74cm mit knapp 7,5 pfund #6 #6  

weitere details & foto stellt er dann selber rein


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

+++breaking news+++breaking news+++ 

die ereignisse überschlagen sich ... wie mg eben mitteilte, hat er die gleiche barbe nochmals gefangen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ;+ 

ich weiss zwar nicht, was der heute in seiner soda club flasche hatte ... :#2: , aber es scheint zu wirken ....


----------



## WillyHB

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				fisheye_67 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss zwar nicht, was der heute in seiner soda club flasche hatte ... :#2: , aber es scheint zu wirken ....


 
Egal was drin war, er sollte auf jeden Fall weniger davon nehmen:q , oder aber, die Barbe war Dicht:z, das sie nen zweites Mal auf MG hereingefallen ist.|kopfkratz#c

Wie dem auch sei, schon mal Gratz an den Fänger.

Gruß Willy


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Es kommt noch besser. Es waren zu meiner Verwunderung zwei verschiedene Fische. Nach Betrachtung der Bilder ist mir die stark abweichende After- und Rückenflosse, sowie die unregelmässige Beschuppung der einen aufgefallen. Komme heute nicht mehr dazu nen Bericht zu schreiben und Bilder einzustellen, mache das aber morgen früh gleich. Ein echter Glückstag


----------



## loskayos

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe auch kurioses zu Berichten :

Die Großbarben scheinen wohl in Fresslaune zu kommen.
Habe gestern beim Zanderfischen eine 65er auf Gummifisch erwischt.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

....auch net schlecht #6 

vielleicht sollten wir künftig besser mal mit 'nem gummifisch feedern ...:q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@los: vor allem geht da an der rute mal was gegen nen lullizander


----------



## LarsDA

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sorry, gehört auch nett hierhin eigentlich, aber von wegen "Fisch mit falschem Köder" - hab am WE am rhoi beim tunken keinen einzigen bräsem oder barbe gefangen, aber dafür 2 barsche und 3 mittlere rapfen.
das futter war doch barbenlastig????? #c #c #c


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



loskayos schrieb:


> Die Großbarben scheinen wohl in Fresslaune zu kommen.
> 
> [



bei uns am Neckar ist die Wassertemperatur innerhalb der letzten Woche so ca. um 4 Grad gefallen; bin der Meinung, dass das bei unseren geschuppten Freunden ein klares Signal ist, sich um den Winterspeck zu kuemmern.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sauber....

dann muss ich mal den hechtproppen von der Heavy Feeder nehmen und mal am Weekend den Rhein unsicher machen ^^....

Seit langem !!!!!!!!! scheiss Ausbildung...... hat man kaum noch freizeit.....

füttert ihr bei dem "kalten" wasser immernoch so heftig wie im sommer oder kann man den korb ruhig mal 10 min im wasser lassen ?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sauber....
> 
> dann muss ich mal den hechtproppen von der Heavy Feeder nehmen und mal am Weekend den Rhein unsicher machen ^^....
> 
> Seit langem !!!!!!!!! scheiss Ausbildung...... hat man kaum noch freizeit.....
> 
> füttert ihr bei dem "kalten" wasser immernoch so heftig wie im sommer oder kann man den korb ruhig mal 10 min im wasser lassen ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Sascha


scheiss ausbildung? aber doch net wenn die barben anfangen richtig zu beissen . andererseits ist ne ausbildungsstelle ja gold wert .

fan hat recht, die legen jetzt richtig los.

hab den bericht mal zusammengeschrieben. steht auch übers füttern was drinne. http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/148cm barbe/148cm.html


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG:Man Junge, du haust ja wieder in die Tasten. 

Am Wochenende würde ich noch mal an den Rhein ziehen und blöde Sprüche machen, natürlich auch fischen. Ziehe vieleicht meinen Springerblauweissüberlebensanzug an, dass es was zu lästern gibt. 

Also, machen wir gemeinsam noch mal einen Zug?????
Vieleicht bei mir der letzte Ansitz am Rhein!!!!!!:c


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> @MG:
> 
> Am Wochenende würde ich noch mal an den Rhein ziehen und blöde Sprüche machen, natürlich auch fischen. Ziehe vieleicht meinen Springerblauweissüberlebensanzug an, dass es was zu lästern gibt.
> 
> Also, machen wir gemeinsam noch mal einen Zug?????
> Vieleicht bei mir der letzte Ansitz am Rhein!!!!!!:c



das klingt natürlich sehr verlockend. doch samstag geht es vormittags auf rapfen und sonntag müsste ich evtl. nachkommen. macht ihr was aus, vielleicht pack ich es ja doch noch


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich werd heute noch ein paar Barben von MG,Karpfenmick und mir reinstellen, wollte ich eigentlich gestern abend noch machen, mir ist aber was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute eine 60er,63er und 68er gefangen. Nebenbei ein paar kleine Rapfen und Rotaugen plus paar Brassen. Auffällig war dass die Bisse nur relativ weit draussen kamen. Im Uferbereich war nix los.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na ja, ich würd mal sagen Ihr, mit euren 180g WG ruten seit die Weicheier!!!

Son mal ne 65er Barbe an er Rute mit 20g WG mit 20er schnur gedrillt? 

Memmen :m *g*


----------



## 321_Pesca

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jo schonma ne barbe von 70 cm. mit ner feinen winkelpicker und ner 18er schnur und nem 20 gr. Futterkorb im rhein gefangen???

hehe memme:q:q:q:q:q

Petri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Na ja, ich würd mal sagen Ihr, mit euren 180g WG ruten seit die Weicheier!!!
> 
> Son mal ne 65er Barbe an er Rute mit 20g WG mit 20er schnur gedrillt?
> 
> Memmen :m *g*



hähä die bube:q


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Man merkt das es Winter wird 
War heute mal los, hatte nur 3 Bisse. 2 Barben 53 & 28cm...
Nach ner zeit hab ich irgendwie festgestellt das ich mich mitten in ein Jet-ski treffen gesetzt hatte...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Na ja, ich würd mal sagen Ihr, mit euren 180g WG ruten seit die Weicheier!!!
> 
> Son mal ne 65er Barbe an er Rute mit 20g WG mit 20er schnur gedrillt?
> 
> Memmen :m *g*




Warum denn nur 180g? Bin mittlerweile bei Feederruten mit satten 300g WG angekommen... :m
Aber hast natuerlich recht, Barben an der Match machen auch richtig Spass, habe mal eine knapp über 50cm an meiner Browning XXL Match mit 12g WG gehabt, Super-Drill


----------



## vertikal

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hier noch mal eine Barbe von unserem gestrigen Wanderangeln bei Kaiserwetter in der Lenne:


----------



## vertikal

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Und hier der etwas größere Bruder:

(Der Fisch, nicht der Angler|supergri)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@vertikal: sind ganz anders gefärbt wie die aus unserer gegend. 

@adi: wieso sammeln sich die jet-jungs immer vorm winter oder was ?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

schöne Tiere! 

Pertri Heil


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab heute ne unglaubliche session gehabt, zu der später noch move dazukam. move hatte 2xü60 plus nen brassen, ich 19 barben (5 <60cm aber >50, rest >60). teilweise war das doppelrutenfischen nicht möglich. schreibe morgen mal ausführlicher.


----------



## psko

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> hab heute ne unglaubliche session gehabt, zu der später noch move dazukam. move hatte 2xü60 plus nen brassen, ich 19 barben (5 <60cm aber >50, rest >60). teilweise war das doppelrutenfischen nicht möglich. schreibe morgen mal ausführlicher.



herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Auf was hast Du die Barben gefangen?
Wurm, Gummi oder Käse?
Und in welchen Wasserzuständen (Fließgewässer, Ruhezone, Hauptstrom)?



Vielen Dank für Deine Internas,

Michael


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ihr wollt mir doch nen bären aufbinden oder ???????


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



psko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Auf was hast Du die Barben gefangen?
> Wurm, Gummi oder Käse?
> Und in welchen Wasserzuständen (Fließgewässer, Ruhezone, Hauptstrom)?
> 
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für Deine Internas,
> 
> Michael



hi michael,
auf madenbündel und mais (move) im hauptstrom (welcher aber momentan nicht sehr stark strömt).

aber jetzt muss ich auch mal was fragen: was meinst du mit gummi als köder?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ihr wollt mir doch nen bären aufbinden oder ???????



klar wir veräppeln dich nur. mir sind beide ruten abgebrochen, auto kaputtgefahren, rollen ins wasser gefallen und natürlich wie immer nix gefangen. ok?:q


----------



## psko

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo MainzGonsenheim,



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> aber jetzt muss ich auch mal was fragen: was meinst du mit gummi als köder?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.




Mit Gummi meinte ich, ob Du mit Turnschuh angelst. Nein im Ernst. Es hätte ja sein können, dass Du einen Gummifisch, Twister oder ähnliches für den Barbenfang verwendest. Barben lieben ja auch die Strömung und sind manchmal - nach meinen Infos - auch mal Raubfische, wenn auch nur im kleinen Maße. 

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Ich muss mal wieder dringend ans Wasser. Im Hauptstrom konnte ich bisher mit meiner 30-40 Gramm Spinnrute nicht wirklich gut fischen. Werde mir also demnächst auch mal eine <=100 Gramm Rute kaufen.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG - Glueckwunsch zu so einer geilen Session! Was nutzt du denn eigentlich an Futter? Gruss R-F


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> @MG - Glueckwunsch zu so einer geilen Session! Was nutzt du denn eigentlich an Futter? Gruss R-F



das comet oder 2010 mit vanille von cm. aber daran kannste es nicht festmachen. barben waren ja sofort am platz. war einfach ein guter tag wie sich heute dann rausstellte. konnte zwar in nem kurzeinsatz 5 fangen, doch berauschend war es nicht gerade.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe wg. des Futters nachgefragt, weil ich jetzt ernsthaft an das Selbermischen denke - bin einfach nicht bereit die Wucherpreise meines lokalen TDs zu bezahlen. Bei 4,50€ für ein Kilo muss es selbst doch guenstiger gehen....#c


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Raubfisch-Fan

4,50euro pro Kilo? Da musste aber 1a Futter haben? Bei Mosella & Browning ist so 3,50euro der Durchschnitt...
Ich hole mir immer 20Kg Säcke beim Bode. 20kg für 20euro je nach Futter, und dass nehm ich dann immer zum "Strecken" 2kg Bode + 1kg Mosella + Lockstoffe z.b...
Haste aus 1Kg, 3kg gemacht...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe jetzt mal online zugeschlagen, ein Basisfutter, 15kg für 17,95€ inkl. Versand, das sind knapp 1,20€ pro Kilo. Da kann ich noch einiges tunen, bis ich an den Kilopreis meines Haendlers stosse... :m


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo, wenn man nicht das bekommt was man will, muss man es eben selber machen 
Ist aber ne gute idee von dir, werd mir hier vielleicht auch mal selber aus verschienen Futter'n, Lockstoffen & additiven was zusammen stellen, war ja letztens ordentlich kaufen 
Hatte auch schon länger vor mal en Tag runter an Rhein zu fahren, nur um Futter zu testen, Konsitenz und sowas...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal online zugeschlagen, ein Basisfutter, 15kg für 17,95€ inkl. Versand, das sind knapp 1,20€ pro Kilo. Da kann ich noch einiges tunen, bis ich an den Kilopreis meines Haendlers stosse... :m



den weg finde ich gut. habe normalerweise auch nur futter für nen € und fange damit hin und wieder was. allerdings habe ich mir jetzt mal was gegönnt und was fürn 2er gekauft.

würde dir sogar mal raten das basisfutter zu lassen wie es ist und damit mal zu fischen. wenn die konsistenz stimmt ist es ja für den preis schon ok. während des fischens kannste ja dann immer noch lockstoffe oder sprays zugeben.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so hier nochmal was zu dem gestrigen und heutigen Trip http://www.barbenfischen.de/angeltagebuch/angeltagebuch.html


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> würde dir sogar mal raten das basisfutter zu lassen wie es ist und damit mal zu fischen. wenn die konsistenz stimmt ist es ja für den preis schon ok. während des fischens kannste ja dann immer noch lockstoffe oder sprays zugeben.



ich werde das Futter sicher einfach mal so testen, wenn es da ist. Ansonsten schau ich mir mal genau an, was da drin ist und ergaenze es ein wenig - gemahlenes Forelli oder Frolic, PV1 etc kosten ja nicht die Welt; und mit einem Tuetchen Kaesearoma für 4 oder 5€ (man goennt sich ja sonst nichts  ) kann man ja schon einige Kilos an Futter aufpeppen... Ich bin der Meinung, für so ca. 2€ sollte man schon ein ziemliches ordentliches Futter zusammenmischen koennen

@MG - habe gerade die Fangberichte gesehen, petri, ihr habt wohl gerade einen Lauf, aber die Brocken über 80 stellen sich nicht so richtig ein. Mein nächster längerer Ansitz auf Barbe wird wohl leider erst wieder am 1.11. klappen (Feiertag in BW)...:c


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fan: nee von ü80ig ist weit und breit nix zu sehen. ü70 bilanz ist mittlerweile aber ganz gut. irgendwann hängt aber sicher mal so ein hammer dran


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG - ich druecke euch die Daumen mit der ü80; klar sind sie selten, aber sind sie im Schwarm mit den kleineren, oder weisen sie ein deutlich anderes Verhalten auf? Sind sie Einzelgänger und halten sie sich vielleicht an anderen Stellen auf? Ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher - Bei uns hier am Neckar beobachte ich, dass es Stellen gibt, da faengt man gut die 50er-60er in nicht unerheblichen Stückzahlen; dann kenne ich genau 2 Stellen, da habe ich bislang keinen Biss unter 65cm gesehen oder gehört, dafür sind die Bisse halt Einzelbisse, da sitzt du unter Umstaenden so richtig lange an und faengst genau eine, aber dann halt einen echten Kracher...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> @MG - ich druecke euch die Daumen mit der ü80; klar sind sie selten, aber sind sie im Schwarm mit den kleineren, oder weisen sie ein deutlich anderes Verhalten auf? Sind sie Einzelgänger und halten sie sich vielleicht an anderen Stellen auf? Ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher - Bei uns hier am Neckar beobachte ich, dass es Stellen gibt, da faengt man gut die 50er-60er in nicht unerheblichen Stückzahlen; dann kenne ich genau 2 Stellen, da habe ich bislang keinen Biss unter 65cm gesehen oder gehört, dafür sind die Bisse halt Einzelbisse, da sitzt du unter Umstaenden so richtig lange an und faengst genau eine, aber dann halt einen echten Kracher...


das kann ich wie gesagt so bestätigen. muss halt jeder für sich selber klarmachen, wo die reise hingehen soll


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Leute

Gehe am kommenden Donnerstg den 26.10 gegen 08.00 mal an den Mombacher/Budenheimer Rhein uns versuche mein Glück mal mit der Feeder auf den Bartelträger. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch auch Lust und Zeit?!

Entweder PN oder 0160/97855761

Gruß
Zanderhegi


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hegi:evtl. komme ich auch mal raus. sage kurzfristig bescheid.


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Sieht  nicht so aus.#c


----------



## Zanderhegi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War nichts los am Donnerstag. Ausser 2 Rotaugen und einem verirrten Rapfen jede Menge Dreck im Budenheimer Rhein. Unmengen von Holz, Geäst und Blättern (wahrscheinlich noch vom Sturm am Dienstag). Hat fast schon keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Die Bartelträger hatten wohl Ruhetag.

Zanderhegi


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo zusammen,


Ist jetzt eigentlich noch jemand am Rhein unterwegs? Gerade im Bonner Raum??
Wollte Sonntag los und weiss nicht so richtig ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt..wegen der Kälte...


MFG,
Chris


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



JoFlash schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Ist jetzt eigentlich noch jemand am Rhein unterwegs? Gerade im Bonner Raum??
> Wollte Sonntag los und weiss nicht so richtig ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt..wegen der Kälte...
> 
> 
> MFG,
> Chris



wasser hat 13grad. also super bedingung und nix mit kälte


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War auch heute tapfer los.
Bis auf eine kleine Barbe, eine kleine Nase und ein Rotauge nichts gewesen.. War absolut nicht mein Tag heute....
Aber war eh mein erstes mal mit der Feederrute..

Aso, wieviel Gramm Futterkörbe brauche ich den nu für den Rhein... Selbst die gefüllten 160Gr. Körbe sind immernoch umhergetrieben. Gibts da nicht noch irgendeinen Trick oder wie..

MFG,
Chris


----------



## rob675

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@JoFlash
Tja da warst du ja immerhin nicht Schneider...
war gestern auch mit zwei Kollegen angeln. Un wir waren allerdings leider Schneider. War ja auch ganz schön frisch am Wasser.
Hatte nur zufällig beim Grundangeln ein kleines Köderfischen dran. Hab das Ding dann noch auf Grund gelegt aber da ging auch nix mehr.
Da gibts auch so Futterkörbchen mit Krallenblei, welches sich bei Anhieb wieder zurück klappt. Bezugsquelle...am besten mal die Jungs von Barbenfischen.de z.B. fischey67 fragen. Die haben mir jedenfalls gestern so ein Ding gezeigt.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				JoFlash schrieb:
			
		

> ... Selbst die gefüllten 160Gr. Körbe sind immernoch umhergetrieben. Gibts da nicht noch irgendeinen Trick oder wie...


 
Hi Chris,

guckst Du hier! Da werden Sie geholfen .....|supergri


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo Danke,

dan das Ding gegen den Strom werfen, damit es vor meiner Nase zum liegen kommt oder wie?? Wie Schwer denn va für den Hauptstrom von den Buhnen. Denke da muss echt mehr ran als 160......Und wie ist das dann mit dem Futter. Ist doch sofort raus bei dem Strom...
Fragen über Fragen. Muss noch viel lernen an dem neuen Gewässer.|uhoh: 

MFG,
Chris


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich fische bei uns i.d.R. Krallenkörbe zwischen 120 - 180gr. und komme damit prima klar. Musst Du halt mal bei Deinen Strömungsverhältnissen ausprobieren, allerdings brauchst Du bei Gewichten jenseits der 180gr schon ne ordentliche Rute...:g Die Dinger bleiben schon liegen, Du kannst damit vorallem deutlich leichtere Körbe fischen als ohne Kralle #6 .

Futterkonsistenz ist sone Sache, machst Du es zu nass/fest, löst es sich kaum auf und die Lockwirkung geht gegen null und zu trocken ist es zu schnell weg. Das Futter sollte sich nach ein paar Minuten vollständig aus dem Körbchen gelöst haben - dann ist die Konsistenz genau richtig. Hier hilft auch nur ausprobieren ...|bla:


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Danke für die Tipps. Denke ich werde mir echt die Teile mit den Krallen besorgen! Und das sehr schnell!!!!!!!
Hoffentlich wirds dann etwas angenehmer und ich hab nicht nur die Treibkörbe:q 

Mal sehen. Rutenmäßig muss ich wohl auch noch aufrüsten. Bin jetzt bei Feederruten mit bis zu 180 gr wurfgewicht. Dachte eigentlich das reícht hier. Ist ja schlimmer als in der Brandung in der alten Heimat|rolleyes 

MFG,
Chris


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



JoFlash schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Denke ich werde mir echt die Teile mit den Krallen besorgen! Und das sehr schnell!!!!!!!
> Hoffentlich wirds dann etwas angenehmer und ich hab nicht nur die Treibkörbe:q
> 
> Mal sehen. Rutenmäßig muss ich wohl auch noch aufrüsten. Bin jetzt bei Feederruten mit bis zu 180 gr wurfgewicht. Dachte eigentlich das reícht hier. Ist ja schlimmer als in der Brandung in der alten Heimat|rolleyes
> 
> MFG,
> Chris


kommt auch auf kabel an. wenn du zu dicke schnur fischst, brauchste auch sehr schwere körbe. besser nicht über 28er.


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,

0.28 er Kabel hab ich drauf. Denke ich werde echt mal auf min 160 mit Krallen zurückgreifen. Dann schön mit Futter voll  und runter das Ding.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei den Barben. Lieber vom Buhnenkopf oder an der freien Strecke?? Und vor allem bis wann kann ich mit den Dingern rechnen?

Einmal mit der Feeder muss noch drin sein. Und wenns ein Glühweinangeln wird:m 

MFG,
Chris


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Petrijünger!!!

Dachte wirklich, ich kann noch mal an den Rhein und zum Abschied noch mal ne Ü75 fangen.
Leider ist der Spass vorerst vorbei, denn am Sonntag werde ich nach Wien fahren.
Die nächsten drei Wochen sind also auch diesbezüglich ebbe mit fischen.
Wenn wir einen milden Dezember haben und die Fänge noch da sind, dann gehts noch mal an den Rhein!!!!

Man, was ist das für eine Zeit. 

@MG: Wenn du willst, kannst du mich aus dem Team "Barbenfischen" rausnehmen und vieleicht als Ehrengast führen!!!!:c


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@jo: freie strecke wählen und das ganze jahr durchfischen. allerdings musste im winter aus der ganz harten strömung raus.

@hasi: nix du bleibst drinne. es sei denn du zahlst uns ne ordentliche abfindung.


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

OK ich werds nochmal versuchen. Kann ja nicht sein das das Jahr zu ende geht, ich mir extra die Feedersachen geholt habe und dann keine halbwegs gute Barbe fange....
Also soll es doch so kalt sein wie es will, eine muss noch dies Jahr!

MFG,
Chris


----------



## zanderzocker1

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wieder mal eine schöne barbe aus der jagst |bla:

leider bring ioch die bilder nicht hoch naja was solls vll schaff ichs ja noch sie war 67cm groß und wog knapp 3kg#6


MFG


----------



## zanderzocker1

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Für meine 67er barbe bin ich nachts bei minusgraden mit jogginghose un nem kenscher ind jagst gelkaufe ich stand brusttief drin die barbe hing in einen geäst ujnd ich habe sozusagnen nach ihr getaucht.Ohnbe meinen kumpel hätte ich dass garnicht erst geschafft gruß @saiblingfreak123


MFg (ich weiß dass ich verrückt bvin bei minusgraden naja da seht ihr wie ich diese fische liebe)|supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



zanderzocker1 schrieb:


> Für meine 67er barbe bin ich nachts bei minusgraden mit jogginghose un nem kenscher ind jagst gelkaufe ich stand brusttief drin die barbe hing in einen geäst ujnd ich habe sozusagnen nach ihr getaucht.Ohnbe meinen kumpel hätte ich dass garnicht erst geschafft gruß @saiblingfreak123
> 
> 
> MFg (ich weiß dass ich verrückt bvin bei minusgraden naja da seht ihr wie ich diese fische liebe)|supergri



das machen tatsächlich nur die härtesten. aber warum läufste bei minusgraden mit ner jogginghose rum. war es wenigstens eine aus feinem ballonstoff, wie hasi sie immer trug?

nächstes wochenende muss auch mal wieder ne gute gehen. wetter wird ja zum glück wieder etwas wärmer. da kann man dann auch wieder mit hose in die brühe hüpfen


----------



## lute

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wenns wetter am donnerstag ok wird, versuch ich es mal auf barben, berichte dann später hier


----------



## lute

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war heute schon am rhein, ausser ein heftiger biss mitten inner strömung ging leida nix, hatte aber auch nur 2 einhalb stunden zeit, versuchs morgen nochma gleiche stelle, wie angekündigt

hab zur zeit leider keine feederrute ab start, werd mir gleich anfang des monats neue kaufen ^^ denn mit meina kleinen 2.70m grundrute gibs schon probleme bei 90gramm futterkörben, wenn ich zu schwungvoll werfe


----------



## planlos13

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

servus 
war gestern bei wunderbarem "frühlingswetter" am start, zu zweit konnten wir 9 barben landen, wovon keine wirklich klein war, 2 davon hatten auch sicherlich ca. 65cm(kein maß dabei). zum schluß gerade beim einpacken gab es dann noch n doppelbiss und wir konnten gleichzeitig noch 2 schöne barben landen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



planlos13 schrieb:


> servus
> war gestern bei wunderbarem "frühlingswetter" am start, zu zweit konnten wir 9 barben landen, wovon keine wirklich klein war, 2 davon hatten auch sicherlich ca. 65cm(kein maß dabei). zum schluß gerade beim einpacken gab es dann noch n doppelbiss und wir konnten gleichzeitig noch 2 schöne barben landen.


hört sich gut an. werde morgen auch mal wieder rausgehen. hohe stückzahlen sind an der anvisierten stelle allerdings nicht zu erwarten. dafür vielleicht ne grosse


----------



## rob675

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



planlos13 schrieb:


> servus
> war gestern bei wunderbarem "frühlingswetter" am start, zu zweit konnten wir 9 barben landen, wovon keine wirklich klein war, 2 davon hatten auch sicherlich ca. 65cm(kein maß dabei). zum schluß gerade beim einpacken gab es dann noch n doppelbiss und wir konnten gleichzeitig noch 2 schöne barben landen.


 
Guude Robert,

glückwunsch zu den prächtigen Fängen! :m 
War heute núr mit Gummi ein bissi spinnen in Schierstein aber nix jefangen. Werde nächste Woche sobald mein Futter da ist auch mal wieder ansitzen und hoofentlich ein par stramme Barben fangen.

Gruß
Rob


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo zusammen, 

von solchen Fängen kann ich - als blutiger Feeder Anfänger - ja nur träumen. PETRI dazu!!

@ MainzGonsenheim:
Habe gerade mal auf den Kalender geschaut und festgestellt, dass ich wohl in drei Wochen am Samstag in Friedberg ein Seminar habe. Ist doch nicht so weit von euch in Mainz oder? 
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was und ich kann mir endlich mal anschauen wie das so wirklich geht und nicht immer nur, wie ich meine das es funktionieren könnte |supergri  Oder ist das ganze dann schon zu kalt?

MFG,
Chris


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



JoFlash schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> von solchen Fängen kann ich - als blutiger Feeder Anfänger - ja nur träumen. PETRI dazu!!
> 
> @ MainzGonsenheim:
> Habe gerade mal auf den Kalender geschaut und festgestellt, dass ich wohl in drei Wochen am Samstag in Friedberg ein Seminar habe. Ist doch nicht so weit von euch in Mainz oder?
> Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was und ich kann mir endlich mal anschauen wie das so wirklich geht und nicht immer nur, wie ich meine das es funktionieren könnte |supergri  Oder ist das ganze dann schon zu kalt?
> 
> MFG,
> Chris


nee ist nicht so weit. meld dich wenn du genaueres weisst.
schaust es dir ruhig mal an. allerdings habe ich die letzte zeit wenig gefischt und wenn dann bis auf ein mal nicht so gut gefangen. bin aber bis dahin wieder up to date 
zu kalt ist es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so bin wieder daheim. bericht hier http://www.barbenfischen.de/angeltagebuch/angeltagebuch.html

hoffe kann bald über helmuts dort erwähnte boiliebarben berichten


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na das klingt doch nach nem ganz anständigen Tag. Junge Junge und das bei der Jahreszeit. Hier war heute Dauerregen angesagt. Mann Mann Mann bin ich nass geworden. War aber nicht auf Barben und so los, sondern mal zur Abwechslung wieder an nem F-Puff........Muss man nicht viel zu sagen, da gibt es Leute die gönnen einem nicht mal den Teich den man reiholt wenn keiner gebissen hat |kopfkrat Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Hast geschrieben das Du das Futter sehr klebrig gemischt hast, also mit mehr Wasser?  Wie ist bei euch die Strömung? Und was für Körbe brauch man? Wenns Wetter nicht so ist wie heute würde ich  gern in drei Wochen ne kleine Runde starten.

MFG,
Chris


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@jo: mach dich mal von dem gedanken frei die jahreszeit bzw. temp wäre schlecht. ist momentan immer noch die beste zeit des jahres .

hier war auch dauerregen. ist zwar nicht so toll (speziell ohne nen 3m schirm), aber bei den aussentemp. ja noch auszuhalten. 

wie die gönnen dir nix. was war denn da am start?

Futter: wenn ich betonfutter haben möchte regel ich das über das mischungsverhältnis der futtersorten bzw. nehme nur das 2010 (dann brauchste den korb sogar nur 1x am angeltag zu füllen . mache das futter natürlich auch ordentlich nass, aber auch da gibt es sehr enge grenzen. einen tick zu nass und das futter ist unbrauchbar da brei.

momentan ists wasser flach und dementsprechend wenig druck aufm kabel. 100-140g je nach korbmodell reichen aus.

wg. termin rechtzeitig bescheid geben.

p.s.: hab heut die bilder der beiden fast 5kg barben bekommen. wird zeit das ich mal wieder so was draufbekomme. sehen von der form eher aus wie karpfen.


----------



## rob675

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

servus jens,

na los her mit den bildern! 
kanns ja kaum erwarten die ficher zu sehen. hatte noch nie so ne große geshen. meine schwerste war gerade mal 3kg...

gruß
robert


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@rob: ich auch erst ein mal, da aber zum glück in meinem kescher .
warte noch auf nen bericht von ihm, dann bauen wir das in die site ein. ich geb dann bescheid wenn online.


----------



## pilker89

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hey boardis 
könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps zum barbenfischen geben ich wollte nehmlich ma gerne an den Rhein und versuchen welche zu überlisten.
pilker89
-----------------------------------
pilk sotief du kannst bis es nicht mehr geht


----------



## Weißfischkiller90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schau doch mal bei unseren Barben-Spezis rein! 
www.barbenfischen.de

Gruß Tim


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

heute 9 barben gehabt. waren allesamt ganz anständig und die beiden grössten 2,9&3kg. muss mal was zusammenschreiben und geb dann laut wenn online. morgen gleich nochmal, aber mal an ner stelle welche ich schon immer mal beackern wollte. sowas kann zwar in die hose gehen, aber was solls


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



pilker89 schrieb:


> hey boardis
> könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps zum barbenfischen geben ich wollte nehmlich ma gerne an den Rhein und versuchen welche zu überlisten.
> pilker89
> -----------------------------------
> pilk sotief du kannst bis es nicht mehr geht



hi, welche tipps brauchste denn genau?


----------



## Archivar91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> heute 9 barben gehabt. waren allesamt ganz anständig und die beiden grössten 2,9&3kg. muss mal was zusammenschreiben und geb dann laut wenn online. morgen gleich nochmal, aber mal an ner stelle welche ich schon immer mal beackern wollte. sowas kann zwar in die hose gehen, aber was solls


 
Neun Barben!!! Was habe ich denn falsch gemacht?! Habe am Sonntag auch fest mit paar Barben gerechnet, als ich zu meiner Stelle gegangen bin. Allerdings seit Anfang Oktober lief da nicht so gut, ich dachte aber es sei wegen Wetterumschwünge gewesen.

Also ich gehe zu meinem Buhnenfeld und fange an erst hinter der ersten Buhne auf einer Außenkurve zu befischen, am Stromrand, da wo ein Wirbel entsteht. Das Wasser steht ziemlich hoch, also ca. 4-5 Meter Tiefe, vielleicht auch mehr. Die Körber sind 120-130 schwer. Nach 2 Stunden kein Biss (Futter Top Secret Barbe plus Extra Käse, Köder Madenbündel). Umzug in die Mitte des Buhnenfeldes, wo in der ersten Herbsthälfte IMMER was war. Versuche von hier den Strom zu erreichen, was eigentlich wegen des hohen Pegels nicht so leicht ist (geschätzte Entfernung 35-40 Meter). Nach zwei weiteren Stunden wieder nix, nur ein kleiner Biss, der kaum zu merken war. Noch ein Umzug , und zwar stromab bis zur nächsten Buhne, da wo der Strom gegen sie stoßt und noch einen Wirbel bzw. Ruckstrom entsteht. Hier habe ich vor einem Monat sehr gut Weißfisch gefangen, darunter auch viele Barben, keine kapitale aber immerhin. Auch nichts.

Die Frage: was mache ich falsch? Heißt das, dass man die Stelle einfach in dieser Jahreszeit bis zum nächsten August-September vorgessen muss und woanders gehen? Wo sind die Fische, zogen sie etwa weg? Wenn ja, dann wohin? Zu Info, habe nur Ruten mit 180 Wg, das heißt im Strom hier in D'dorf und Umgebung zu fischen fällt schon ziemlich schwer.

Danke im voraus


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Archivar91 schrieb:


> Neun Barben!!! Was habe ich denn falsch gemacht?! Habe am Sonntag auch fest mit paar Barben gerechnet, als ich zu meiner Stelle gegangen bin. Allerdings seit Anfang Oktober lief da nicht so gut, ich dachte aber es sei wegen Wetterumschwünge gewesen.
> 
> Also ich gehe zu meinem Buhnenfeld und fange an erst hinter der ersten Buhne auf einer Außenkurve zu befischen, am Stromrand, da wo ein Wirbel entsteht. Das Wasser steht ziemlich hoch, also ca. 4-5 Meter Tiefe, vielleicht auch mehr. Die Körber sind 120-130 schwer. Nach 2 Stunden kein Biss (Futter Top Secret Barbe plus Extra Käse, Köder Madenbündel). Umzug in die Mitte des Buhnenfeldes, wo in der ersten Herbsthälfte IMMER was war. Versuche von hier den Strom zu erreichen, was eigentlich wegen des hohen Pegels nicht so leicht ist (geschätzte Entfernung 35-40 Meter). Nach zwei weiteren Stunden wieder nix, nur ein kleiner Biss, der kaum zu merken war. Noch ein Umzug , und zwar stromab bis zur nächsten Buhne, da wo der Strom gegen sie stoßt und noch einen Wirbel bzw. Ruckstrom entsteht. Hier habe ich vor einem Monat sehr gut Weißfisch gefangen, darunter auch viele Barben, keine kapitale aber immerhin. Auch nichts.
> 
> Die Frage: was mache ich falsch? Heißt das, dass man die Stelle einfach in dieser Jahreszeit bis zum nächsten August-September vorgessen muss und woanders gehen? Wo sind die Fische, zogen sie etwa weg? Wenn ja, dann wohin? Zu Info, habe nur Ruten mit 180 Wg, das heißt im Strom hier in D'dorf und Umgebung zu fischen fällt schon ziemlich schwer.
> 
> Danke im voraus



ich gehe davon aus, dass du weisst wie die mantage aussehen soll und dein futter wird wohl von der konsistenz auch stimmen.
ist einzig und alleine ein problem der angelstelle. barben beissen mittlerweile seit ca 8 wochen in ordentlichen formaten gut. würde mal auf offene strecke gehen. weisst sicher das ich kein buhnenfreund bin. mag aber natürlich stellen geben wo buhnen gut sind, diese aber immer besetzt sind und somit nix für mich.
schliesse dich doch mal mit den düsseljungs in unserem forum kurz. kann dir leider keine ortsauskunft über deine region geben. irgendwann haste aber mal ne gute stelle und wirst dort fast das ganze jahr deine barben fangen. deine jetztige tut dies leider nicht


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei unseren Barben-Spezis rein!
> www.barbenfischen.de
> 
> Gruß Tim



Hallo Tim,
zur Info:
Brutales Update gemacht. Vier neue Storys mit reichlich Barben, welche euch sicherlich Freude bereiten werden. 




Weiteres auf der News Seite   .


----------



## pilker89

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

tach
ich brauch tipps wie ich am besten Barben am Rhein überliste Köder, Technik und so ich bin da ein totaler noob
pilker


----------



## pilker89

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

tach 
ich brauch hilfe wie ich am rhein am besten Barben überliste halt Köder, Technik etc.
gruß Pilker


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



pilker89 schrieb:


> tach
> ich brauch hilfe wie ich am rhein am besten Barben überliste halt Köder, Technik etc.
> gruß Pilker


 
am einfachsten mit maden und feederkorb. genaue details solltest du dir wie gesagt mal auf unserer site reinziehen. aber eins vorweg: stelle ist wichtiger wie gerät. wo es keine barben gibt, wird auch keine beissen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Alleine am Rhein gewesen und 7 Barben zwischen 62-67cm gefangen (ein grosser Brassen war auch noch dabei). Wetter war echt mal wieder klasse. So könnte es den ganzen Winter über sein . Komischerweise bissen die Barben in 3 Schüben und die letzten 90min nichts mehr. Da half auch das grosszügige Nachfüttern nichts mehr. Sie hatten dann wohl genug. Versuche mit Würmern blieben absolut erfolglos.
Problem: Wollte dieses Jahr noch eine Ü7Pfd Barbe überlisten, leider gehen mir aber langsam die Ideen aus wie ich das noch anstellen könnte. Stückzahlen mit 60-68ern sind ja momentan nicht das Problem, doch beim Durchangeln kommt nur ganz selten ne Dicke mit . Naja ,vielleicht einfach nochmal in relativ ruhigen Abschnitten versuchen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Premiere an der Mombacher Hafenspitze mit Torsten. Zuerst probiert wir es auf dem geraden Stück, wo es aber durch Blätter und brutalste Strömung nicht auszuhalten war. Nach dem Umzug an die Spitze war es zwar etwas ruhiger, aber so ruhig das bei mir nur ein Barsch biss hätte es auch wieder nicht sein müssen. Merke: Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist der ganze Tag im A.....


----------



## petrikasus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich habe heute auch geschneidert. War an meiner sonstigen Lieblingsstelle, nicht einen Zupfer. Viel Laub ist unterwegs.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

an ner neuen stelle macht mir das keine sorgen, da es halt ein versuch war. wenn ich momentan an den sonst guten stellen blanken würde, wäre ich schon sehr verwundert. wassertemp. sind ja immer noch traumhaft.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

NEWS: aus recht sicherer quelle ist eine barbe von 7kg!!!!! beim boiliefischen gefangen worden. na dann mal petri dem glücklichen fänger


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wow, gibts von der Barbe auch nen Bild?

maaan ich dreh noch im roten ich will auch wieder Barben fangen, doch hier geht irgendwie nicht die Bohne mehr...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kenne den kollegen und kann versichern das er glaubwürdig ist (kenne frühere bilder von ihm mit dicken barben) . leider scheint es keine bilder zu geben. warum weiss ich allerdings auch nicht???


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

im nachgang zu unserem ausflug an die hafenspitze möchte ich jens noch für die glänzende platzwahl danken ...:q 

hier mal der a....-fisch
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/2374/barschmn3.th.jpg

für kurzweil sorgten mal wieder die padler, genau genommen war es ja nur einer, und die leidige berufsschiffahrt ... wenn jens das verlängerungsstück der syntec auf 4,20m aufgesteckt hätte, wäre die colonia der drill seines lebens geworden ... #6 
http://img242.*ih.us/img242/8546/schiffoj7.th.jpg

die ausfahrt des nächsten pottes kostete mich dann eine kpl. montage, da jens lieber die enten gefüttert hatte, anstatt auf den ausfahrenden schiffsverkehr aus dem hafen zu achten ... |uhoh: jens konnte mal wieder rechtzeitig rausziehen:g , während sich einige meter meiner hauptschnur zusammen mit dem krallenkörbchen in richtung mannheim aufmachten ...|kopfkrat 

nachdem dann die heisse beissphase vorbei war, haben wir nach rund vier stunden den platz für die nächste schicht geräumt. für die zukunft überlassen wir diese stelle wieder den kollegen von santa claus ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute Kurzeinsatz auf ner eigentlich sehr guten Gross-Brassenstelle. Leider musste ich nach 2h aber einsehen, dass die Brassen wohl eher keinen Bock mehr auf die recht starke Strömung haben. Leider nicht einen Biss. Wäre ich wohl besser auf die bewährten Stellen gegangen. Versuche zwar immer wieder mal was anderes, bringt aber so gut wie nie Erfolge. Also für den Jahresendspurt keine Experimente mehr .


----------



## rob675

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



fisheye_67 schrieb:


> im nachgang zu unserem ausflug an die hafenspitze möchte ich jens noch für die glänzende platzwahl danken ...:q
> 
> hier mal der a....-fisch
> http://img134.*ih.us/img134/2374/barschmn3.th.jpg
> 
> für kurzweil sorgten mal wieder die padler, genau genommen war es ja nur einer, und die leidige berufsschiffahrt ... wenn jens das verlängerungsstück der syntec auf 4,20m aufgesteckt hätte, wäre die colonia der drill seines lebens geworden ... #6
> http://img242.*ih.us/img242/8546/schiffoj7.th.jpg
> 
> die ausfahrt des nächsten pottes kostete mich dann eine kpl. montage, da jens lieber die enten gefüttert hatte, anstatt auf den ausfahrenden schiffsverkehr aus dem hafen zu achten ... |uhoh: jens konnte mal wieder rechtzeitig rausziehen:g , während sich einige meter meiner hauptschnur zusammen mit dem krallenkörbchen in richtung mannheim aufmachten ...|kopfkrat
> 
> nachdem dann die heisse beissphase vorbei war, haben wir nach rund vier stunden den platz für die nächste schicht geräumt. für die zukunft überlassen wir diese stelle wieder den kollegen von santa claus ...


 

Glückwunsch zum Containerschiff-Drill-Hotspot!
...hätte fast von mir sein können #r 

p.s. waren am Samstag in Rüdesheim an der Hafenspitze...ebenfalls Fehlanzeige.

VG
Robert


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also Jungs dann mal schöne Feiertage usw.

Übrigens würde sich (auch bei der Kälte) vielleicht noch ein Trip auf Barbe lohnen. Waren gestern mal draussen http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/weihnachtsfischen 06/weihnachtsfischen 06.html


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War eben mal im Hafen Feeder'n, aber nullrunde + 2 Körbe verloren...
Tja, schöne bescherung...

@MainzG.

Kein Rod Pod mehr? Ist das auf dem Bild die Fox Rolle?


----------



## karpfenmick

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Frohes Fest  Ihr Barbenjäger,
werde es morgen auch noch mal versuchen
ansonsten einen guten Rutsch

Gruß Micha


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adi: hör mir mit dem pod auf. die kollegen von spro sidn scheinbar unfähig ein ersatzteil zu liefern.
ja sind die foxrollen von torsten. echt gutes material. kann man weiterempfehlen. manko ist halt der preis.

@mick: viel glück.

wollte ja heute auch noch raus, aber bin durch feiern etwas träge . vielleicht später mal die twisterrute schnappen und nen versuch damit starten.


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Angelkollegen|bla: ,

wann ist denn der genaue stichtag für die Großbarbenjagd? Habt ja schöne Fishe gefangen :m . MG hat das Barbenfishen echt drauf wie kein anderer hier#r. Konnte mir viele hilfreiche Tipps auf seiner Homepage holen echt top die seite|wavey: .

Wünsche allen hier a Happy new year:vik: 

Gruss James


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@pan: hähähä alter schmeichler:k. wenn ichs so drauf hätte, wäre es ja kein problem gewesen deine hitbarbe zu schlagen :c.  ja eigentlich müsste sich unser chef hier ja mal melden bzw. vielleicht weiss adrian ja was????|kopfkrat

denke mal wir sollten nächstes jahr mal ein gegenseitigen angelbesuch abhalten. fange zwar an fremden gewässern bzw. neuen stellen nie was, aber was solls:q

heute ist übrigens unser fish out 2006. mal sehen was da geht. denke aber nächste woche knallt es wieder richtig (10grad). vor 2 jahren war es im januar auch so warm und da fing ich trotz mieser stelle eigentlich ganz gut. mit den heutigen kenntnissen geht sicher noch etwas mehr als damals. werden sehen.
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Sa, 30.12.*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*So, 31.12.*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Mo, 01.01.*[/FONT]                   
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Tiefst-
Temperatur[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*-2°C*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*7°C*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*8°C*[/FONT]                   [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
Höchst-
Temperatur[/FONT]       *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]8°C[/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]11°C[/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]11°C[/FONT]*

ansonsten natürlich auch einen guten rutsch ins neue barbenjahr #6


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Morgen wird denk ich Feierabend mit der Barbenjagd sein?! Heisst ja Anglerboard Großbarbenjagd 2006...
Ich denke auch mal das es eine 2007 geben wird, wenn sich einige melden. Heute oder morgen Abend werde ich das ganze auch mal irgendwie zusammen fassen!
Vielleicht meldet sich Thomas noch oder ich ruf ihn mal an...


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				PANFISH schrieb:
			
		

> ....MG hat das Barbenfishen echt drauf wie kein anderer hier....


 
hmm, naja ... übertreibs mal nicht, am ende glaubt der das noch... 

vielleicht lag's ja heute am glühwein, am sommerlichen schuhwerk, an den ruderern oder an den kaffeestückchen von helmut ...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fish: hey die wahrheit darf man sagen . war aber echt ein mieser einsatz heute, wenngleich auch sehr lustig. wenigstens eine konnte helmut erwischen. wir anfänger schoben nen offenbacher.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

... beim nächsten mal, wenn helmut wieder pissen geht, hängst du die aber dran - ich kann in meinem alter nicht mehr so lange die luft anhalten ...


----------



## Carphunter 76

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr !

Und: NUR DICKE !


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hey tilman! guuude rutsch:vik: 

wann sehen wir von dir mal wieder nen flachköpper auf die schüttung....:q


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

:vik: *Prost neu Jahr|jump: *


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi
hab ma ne frage an euch.
Kann auf Barben gezielt mit Frolic angeln?


gruß


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Fischers Fritz wenn du die entsprechende stelle gefunden hast funzt es bestimmt:m . Besser gehts aber mit madenbündel.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fritz
ich bezweifle, dass du mit frolic gezielt barben selektieren kannst .... habe auch noch nie von grösseren barbenfängen auf hundefutter gehört #c 

falls du aber mal "den" selektiven barbenköder gefunden hast, sach bescheid ... :m


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ok 
danke werd dieses Jahr gezielt auf Carps und Barbus gehen.

gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

heute das erste mal dieses jahr fischen gewesen. wie von mir schon vorhergesagt lief es richtig gut. torsten konnte seine bisher grösste barbe landen (ein echter klotz, der 2007 vermutlich  erst mal das mass der dinge sein wird). glückwunsch hierzu#h.  da er jetzt zum 2ten webmaster aufgestiegen ist, liegt es an ihm wann der bericht online geht .

stückzahlmässig war es übrigens auch top (wenn auch nicht bei allen mitanglern


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen

Und das die Großbarbenjagt bald startet

Gruß


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie schon von mg kurz beschrieben, starteten wir zusammen mit boardie onthemove am samstag mit dem fish-in 2007 in die neue saison.

bei mir lief es mit 8 barben richtig gut und ich konnte mit einem hammer von etwas über 8 pdf. bei 75cm die messlatte für meinen pb etwas höher legen ...:g 

den kpl. bericht über unser fish-in wie immer hier


http://img291.*ih.us/img291/4774/75er3hq6.jpg


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bin on fire . normalerweise müsste ich jetzt schon wieder draussen sitzen. top-wetter usw. naja müssen die fische halt bis donnerstag warten


----------



## PANFISH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#d *Unglaublich super Saisonstart. Petri zur wunderschönen Barbe.*
*Hoffe doch das jemand endlich mal den Meter landen kann.*
*Glaubt mir die gibt es#h *


----------



## froggy31

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri Fischeye zu diesem wirklich fetten Start ins Angeljahr 

wünscht froggy


----------



## Trout killer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Will es demnächst auch mal probieren bei uns in der Günz dort gibt es barben in hülle und fülle welche Köder und welches Futter würdet ihr empfehlen???Ich bin kein experte im barben angeln wo würdet ihr fischen dort gibt es einen stausee ein stau wehr und zehn steinrauschen dort ist es aber nicht so tief so ca 1-1,50m !!


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

glaube als futter ist fast alles was irgendwie bindet und im korb hält zu gebrauchen.... muss nix teures sein, hauptsache es riecht einigermaßen nach was und man kann es im korb fischen.
Als top köder immernoch Maden.... so auf nem 8er bis 4er weissfischhaken.... 

dass mit dem platz musst du selber herrausfinden. generell eher bereiche mit guter ströumg und nicht ganz sooo flach....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@trout: bevor du angeln gehst kannste ja mal versuchen infos bei andern zu bekommen (auch wenn das immer so ne sache ist). wichtiger ist das gewässer mit ner lotrute selber mal abzuklopfen. kannst ja am ersten angeltag die stellen nach 30-45min mal wechseln und dann ein bessres bild bekommen . futter usw. wie fr33 sagte


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wart ihr mal wieder draussen ??? würd morgen mal die erste runde am rhein starten...... aber ich weiss net was wegen wasser usw. ist,.... ob das zu hoch ist oder nicht...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> wart ihr mal wieder draussen ??? würd morgen mal die erste runde am rhein starten...... aber ich weiss net was wegen wasser usw. ist,.... ob das zu hoch ist oder nicht...




logo lieste denn nicht auf unserer site:m

einfach rausgehen und was fangen. mach dir über das wasser nicht so viel gedanken, ist ok da relativ konstanter pegel).


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

gut dann geh ich duschen und mal schnell noch maden kaufen.....

jetzt ne ganz dumme frage.......  es ist ja "winter" .... welche stellen soll ich bevorzugt aufsuchen..... kennst ja die stelle in Gernsheim, wo Markus gern hinfährt.
würdet ihr es direkt im strom versuchen. oder an stellen im Strom die tief sind ?

gruß

Sascha


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> gut dann geh ich duschen und mal schnell noch maden kaufen.....
> 
> jetzt ne ganz dumme frage.......  es ist ja "winter" .... welche stellen soll ich bevorzugt aufsuchen..... kennst ja die stelle in Gernsheim, wo Markus gern hinfährt.
> würdet ihr es direkt im strom versuchen. oder an stellen im Strom die tief sind ?
> 
> gruß
> 
> Sascha



zuerst folgendes: ja duschen ist nie verkehrt vor dem barbenangeln:q

dumme frage? es ist kein winter. also ruhig wieder an die stellen gehen, welche im herbst oder auch sommer schon fisch brachten. kenne die stelle von markus nicht so genau, aber seine ergebnisse an dieser haben mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so vom hocker gehauen. denke ich würde nicht an die tiefen stellen gehen. wie wäre es denn einfach mal in ginsheim vor der weisenauer. immer mal für ne barbe gut.#6


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ginsheim wäre auch ok.....

nur wird sich mein mitfahrer weigern  das letzte mal wir an der brücke saßen biss 5 std lang NIX !!!!

gernsheim ist halt näher zu uns...... seit ihr morgen auch unterwegs ???

gruß

Sascha


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi 
beisen die Barben eigentlich auch bei regen oder eher weniger?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Hi
> beisen die Barben eigentlich auch bei regen oder eher weniger?
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



habe da noch keinen unterschied feststellen können


ja gehen morgen raus. habe neue hardware gekauft und bin dementsprechend heiss aufs testen.:m


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gut will nexten Samstag mal den ersten Barbenansitz machen.
Allerdings am Main.
Und das Wetter soll ja nicht ganz so gut werden.

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich bin schon gespannt wie viel Barben ihr diesmal fangt

gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt wie viel Barben ihr diesmal fangt
> 
> gruß




um die stückzahl bin ich eigentlich nicht sonderlich besorgt. ich hoffe nur wir haben nochmal so ein klotz wie beim letzten einsatz dabei. macht dann wirklich spass (sogar wenn ihn ein anderer gefangen hat:c)


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Mainz...

bin ja auch auf eurer page gemeldet...... kann ich mal nen neuen Bericht bei den Ruten verfassen.... würde ein Modell ergänzen.

geb mal bescheid....

bist du eigentlich jens ??

gruß

Sascha


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Vieleicht kommt ja morgen die Meterbarbe

gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Mainz...
> 
> bin ja auch auf eurer page gemeldet...... kann ich mal nen neuen Bericht bei den Ruten verfassen.... würde ein Modell ergänzen.
> 
> geb mal bescheid....
> 
> bist du eigentlich jens ??
> 
> gruß
> 
> Sascha



natürlich kannste den verfassen. welche rute haste denn neu?

ja ich bin es noch. kannst dich damit aber auch gerne an fisheye wenden. ist ebenfalls webmaster.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja was heisst neu----

halt die Sänger Spirit ONE serie....... weil ich die echt gut finde für den preis.....

habt alles von browning - sänger dabei.... aber nix aktuelles was auch getestet wurde 

wo seit ihr morgen zum fischen und wann ??? denke ich bin morgen in Ginsheim..... mal sehn was geht... oder auch net...

soll man sich vor oder nach der Brücke hinpflanzen...?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bleiben in rlp und gehen mittags raus.

setz dich am besten 50-100m stromauf (ab brücke).


----------



## Vincenzo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hey leute kennt ihr irgendeinen angelladen der sonntags noch kurz geöffnet hat?#c
wollte nämlich heute auch noch kurzfristtig auf barben gehen in bonn.

<gruß,

Vincent


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bin auch so ab 12 uhr da..... hab net soo lange zeit... aber ich muss eifnach mal raus....


gruß

Sascha


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,

würde auch gerne, aber erstmal wieder ne neue Karte kaufen |rolleyes 
Hab das bis jetzt nämlich nicht geschafft #c 
aber bei dem super Wetter gehe ich gleich mal runter mit dem fahrrad schauen.

Viel Erfolg allen die los sind!!

MFG,
Chris


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

torsten hatte heute glaub ich 4 und ich 9. waren zwar keine ganz dicken, aber dennoch alle 60-64cm. war ein toller ansitz bei dem wetter


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jo Petri zu euren Fängen.

Hab die ganze Zeit schon gewartet ob die Meterbarbe gefangen wurde.

Hab mal ne Frage ne Barbe mit 7Kilo ist doch ziemlich groß oder?

gruß


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sag mal wo fischt ihr denn.... ???? und was macht ihr so anders...

ich fing heute eine Barbe.... 63cm.... und das wars.... sonst nix....

waren bei ginsheim.


----------



## Vincenzo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Chris
Petri an alle!
mojen, lust nächstes wochenende mal nen ansitz zu starten wenns wetter schön ist?

vincent


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gehe die Woche erstmal die Karten kaufen. Warst heute unterwegs?? Wenn ich gehe dann wohl erst am Sonntag wieder.
Muss im Moment viel arbeiten son Ärger #q 

Wo wolltest denn hin? Und warst heute los?

MFG,
Chris


----------



## Vincenzo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute leider nicht unterwegs, nicht  mehr geschafft gestern zum angelfritzen zu gehen. wollte dieses wochenende in oberdollendorf mal mein glück versuchen, wenn nihct so viel hochwasser ist. das ist gegenüber von der godesberger fähre.

<gruß

vincent


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da bei den Buhnen oder wie?? Ach ne die sind dort bei Oberkassel oder??
Wenn da mit dem Wasser allerdings so ist wie jetzt dann wirds wohl nichts dort..

MFG,
Chris


----------



## Vincenzo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wollte an die Buhnen gehen, aber ich guck mir das ganze Geschehen nochmal samstag an. Wo würdest du denn hingehen?

Gruß,

Vincent


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> torsten hatte heute glaub ich 4 und ich 9. waren zwar keine ganz dicken, aber dennoch alle 60-64cm. war ein toller ansitz bei dem wetter


 
yep, so wars :g 

die passende story dazu gibt es auf unserer site oder hier #6


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,

und Petri zu den Fängen. Das scheint ja wieder so loszugehen wie 2006 aufgehört hat bei euch.

Was für Futter benutzt Ihr jetzt am Rhein. Eher herberes oder wie?

MFg,
Chris


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Jo Petri zu euren Fängen.
> 
> Hab die ganze Zeit schon gewartet ob die Meterbarbe gefangen wurde.
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage ne Barbe mit 7Kilo ist doch ziemlich groß oder?
> 
> gruß



7kg? ja dürfte dann ziemlich über dem mindestmass liegen :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> sag mal wo fischt ihr denn.... ???? und was macht ihr so anders...
> 
> ich fing heute eine Barbe.... 63cm.... und das wars.... sonst nix....
> 
> waren bei ginsheim.



wo? das schreibt man aus den bekannten gründen besser nicht ins web.

eine 63er ist doch so schlecht auch wieder nicht. habt doch an eurem alten platz kaum mal eine in der grösse gehabt. also einfach dort weitprobieren, der weg stimmt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



JoFlash schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und Petri zu den Fängen. Das scheint ja wieder so loszugehen wie 2006 aufgehört hat bei euch.
> 
> Was für Futter benutzt Ihr jetzt am Rhein. Eher herberes oder wie?
> 
> MFg,
> Chris



für die fische ist der herbst ziemlich lang, daher läuft es so gut.

futter ist eher auf der süssen seite, macht aber die fänge nicht aus (es sei denn es wäre total unbrauchbar).


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

meld dich mal auf eurer page oder im icq... hab noch ein paar fragen....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@jo-flash: habe übrigens mal ein paar kleinere säcke futter bei bleisteiner zum probieren bestellt. ist brassenfutter in vanille zu einem recht günstigen kurs. könnte ne alternative zu 2010 oder ähnlichem sein. weiss nur noch nicht genau wie die bindekraft ist. werden nach dem testen mal berichten. an der messe soll es den 20kg sack zu ca. 15€ geben. für die knete kann man dann auch mal beherzt von hand nachfüttern (wenn die stelle es zulässt .

@fr: schreib einfach ne e-mail.


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Stimmt das ist dann wirklich günstig...Wenns dazu noch einigermaßen zu gebrauchen ist, dann ist es echt ne gute Sache. Bin gespannt auf den Bericht!!! 
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es diesmal auch bei euch mal rumzukommen. Muss zwar am 27.01. wieder bei euch in der Kante arbeiten, aber so wie es aussieht muss ich danach wieder los son Mist.
Aber ab Juli bin ich wieder ein paar mal da!!

MFG,
Chris

Noch was anderes: 
Wenn ich mit der Schlaufenmontage fische kommt es ziemlich häufig vor, dass sich der Haken mit dem Korb und Vorfach verwickelt. Ist zwar nie so doll aber immer ärgerlich.
Gibt es da noch irgend nen Tipp wie man das vermeiden kann?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@joflash: kenne das problem auch. würde aber sagen, dass das nicht unbedingt nur ein problem der schlaufenmontage ist. ich habe vor einiger zeit von der schlaufenmontage zu den browning feeder-rigs gewechselt und auch da kommt es hier und da vor. denke das liegt oftmals an den strömungsverhältnissen am grund, dass sich der ganze mist total vertüddelt


----------



## JoFlash

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Danke, werde mir die Teile gleich morgen besorgen und es damit am Sonntag mal ausprobieren..Leider ist hier gerade so viel Wasser, dass wir  nur in nem Rheinhafen feedern gehen. Ich denke da wirds nichts mit ner Barbe aber andere Fische sind ja auch ganz schon..
Hauptsache Spass machts!!!#6 

MFG,
Chris


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sag mal jens....

wie und wo haste dein tripod gekauft.... und was haste bezahlt.... wollt mir eins holen... das SPRO... aber ich glaub das ist teurer geworden.....

taugt das teil wenigstens was ???? ich hab immernoch Banksticks...... aber muss die rute immer mit nem stein sichern, dass die net abhebt ;D

PS´:

Ich verfass heute mal nen Text als Word.doc und schicks dir als Email... darin beschreibe ich mal die Spirit One Serie.... willste nur die Heavy Feeder einlisten, oder soll ich auch die Power Feeder beschreiben.... kenne ja beide.....

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Vincenzo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mojen, wisst ihr wie das wetter am wochenende werden soll? Wollte dieses we endlich mal mein glück versuchen..

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich wollte es auch versuchen aber soll regnen geht ja noch aber auch noch wind net so gut

gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@fr: 50€ kostet es so ziemlich überall. mir ist zwar ein teil abgebrochen, aber das kommt schon mal vor (demontiere es halt auch nicht vollständig zum transport) .
schick einfach mal beide und paar bilder. leite es dann an meinen hilfssherif weiter 

wetter ist super (leider auch superwindig). denke da geht richtig was.


----------



## Friedfischmaster

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo fängt man in moment viele .Wollte mal wieder an Rhein :k gehen.Danke für eure antwort in vorraus.:m


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ist morgen barbenwetter?

gruß


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

es gibt kein schlechtes wetter !!! nur schlechte kleidung....

aber mal im ernst... wollt eigentlich auch morgen fischen. Aber nach dem Sturm gestern wird viel geäst usw. im wasser sein..... da warte ich lieber bis nächstes weekend....

gruß

Sascha​


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja kann eh net gehen hab ich gerade festgestellt
hab kein Erlaubnisschein

gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Friedfischmaster schrieb:


> Hallo fängt man in moment viele .Wollte mal wieder an Rhein :k gehen.Danke für eure antwort in vorraus.:m


  es beisst im moment sehr gut. denke aber es wird nur noch 2-3 tage so sein. dann kommt ja scheinbar der winter und die fänge werden stark zurückgehen. also heute oder morgen raus ans wasser


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war einer los?

gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

von uns leider keiner. wäre sicher nicht so schlecht gewesen. aber ist angesichts des doch stark gestiegenen wassers reine spekulation. nächstes woende sieht es dann auch nicht besser auch. doch wenn dann kommt auch noch die kälte dazu (was die barben ganz sicher bremst)


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bei dem wasserstand hat es für mich keinen sinn.....

pegel bei mainz sind schon 3,80m.... und was da an unrat mit gespült wird. Lohnt sich zumindest für mich nicht.

naja zur not gibts halt mal angelpause... obwohl mir dann endgültig die gegelenheiten ausgehn.....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sage den jungs immer solange das wasser nicht braun ist fangen wir auch was. bislang hat es auch gestimmt 

aber hast schon recht. wenn zu viel müll angeschwommen kommt, macht es keine freude mehr.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ mainz : komm doch mal ins icq......


naja wenn ich net an den rhein kann, kann ich mich auf meine ausbildung mehr konzentieren...

gruß

Sascha^^


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Mainz und Crew.....

wollt morgen mal nach mainz kommen und nen Ansitz wagen. Ist von eurer bande auch jmd am wasser oder fehlt euch die Motivation ??

Geplant ist momentan Ginsheim bei der Weisenauer. Würde mich bei ner gemeinschaftlichen Aktion aber gerne zu ner anderen Stelle überreden lassen.
Wie seht ihr die Chancen momentan überhaupt was zu fangen ? Kalt ist es ja nicht umbedingt, was den Stoffwechsel doch höher treiben würde als noch vor einer woche....

Gruß

Sascha|wavey:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

dieses woende war kurzfristig arbeiten angesagt und fällt deshalb aus. hoffentlich läuft es ab demnächst wieder normal. hab schon langsam entzug


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hey servus....

war heut morgen von 10-14 Uhr in Mainz bei der Weissenauer. Absolute Nullrunde.... hatte nicht einen Biss. Dazu kam auch noch teils sehr frischer Wind und das Wasser wühlte sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit auf.

Als es dann irgendwann so um den Mittag hin zu kalt und ungemütlich wurde, beendete ich das fischen.

Das auf der Strecke aber nicht mal ein Brassen oder irgendwas mit Flossen gebissen hatte war schon seltsam. Ok muss eingestehen, dass das Wasser echt saukalt ist !

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## rob675

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hola!

hatte heut genau das gleiche problem in wiesbaden...nix bis auf einen biss, der aber irgendwie nicht richtig saß.
ich glaub auch das dat wasser einfach schon wieder zu kalt ist.

greets
rob


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

morgen geht es definitiv wieder raus. mal gespannt ob echt so wenig geht.

übrigens hab ich nen schreck bekommen, als ich nen mir bekannt vorkommenden vogel auf einer französischen website erblicken musste. http://www.miss-livia.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=174
kann mal einer übersetzen worum es da geht?


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

um es ganz grob zu sagen.

sie finden die Seite klasse und die Fotos der geilen Fischen erst recht. Zudem finden sie die Texte gut, soweit sie diese verstehen.
Und erst recht finden sie euch lustig, aber im sinne von freundlich usw....

war jetzt gaaanz grob...

also Fazit.... www.barbenfischen.de goes Ausland ^^


----------



## Schnutenhecht

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tach Jens,
mit Abacho kommt das hier raus:
Gruß!! Das sind zwei Websites, dass mir ein französisch-deutscher Freund (Danke gesponnen hat Korr68!!). Das ist Schaden ich, maitrise gar nicht die Sprache von Goethe ein wenig mehr, das Englische, aber die Fotos sind manchmal sehr sprechend, die riesigen Fische und herrlich, hat es Infos auf der deutschen Website auf dem Rohrtyp, den die Kerle benutzen, das ist der und dazu interessierender hyper, wenn man übersetzen lässt, das ist durch Schlauheit vollgestopft. da der Stein in Käse http: // www.barbenfischen.de / index.html und http: // www.barbel.co.uk / und gibt es einen, was mich sich hat totlachen lassen aber offen, da daran denken musste, ist derjenige da:#6 

Gut wird wohl nicht wirklich helfen, aber ich glaub der Typ findet das Foto ganz witzig.

Gruss Alex


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Schnutenhecht schrieb:


> Tach Jens,
> mit Abacho kommt das hier raus:
> Gruß!! Das sind zwei Websites, dass mir ein französisch-deutscher Freund (Danke gesponnen hat Korr68!!). Das ist Schaden ich, maitrise gar nicht die Sprache von Goethe ein wenig mehr, das Englische, aber die Fotos sind manchmal sehr sprechend, die riesigen Fische und herrlich, hat es Infos auf der deutschen Website auf dem Rohrtyp, den die Kerle benutzen, das ist der und dazu interessierender hyper, wenn man übersetzen lässt, das ist durch Schlauheit vollgestopft. da der Stein in Käse http: // www.barbenfischen.de / index.html und http: // www.barbel.co.uk / und gibt es einen, was mich sich hat totlachen lassen aber offen, da daran denken musste, ist derjenige da:#6
> 
> Gut wird wohl nicht wirklich helfen, aber ich glaub der Typ findet das Foto ganz witzig.
> 
> Gruss Alex



jetzt versteh ich. die meinen unser timo wäre ein rohrtyp (ob es mit seiner versautheit zu tun hat?) kann nachvollziehen, dass die jungs sich über das bild totlachen. mussten das fischen damals  vor lachen auch fast abbrechen.

was ich aber noch nicht so ganz verstehe ist die sache "durch Schlauheit vollgestopft". da muss es sich ja eigentlich schon wieder um mich handeln|bla:


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja, meine Fähigkeiten sind halt weltbekannt


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich brech zusammen, LACH,

Timos Käsestein geht auf Weltreise!!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das war heute wohl der kürzeste einsatz, welchen wir je hatten. so viel schmutz im wasser hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. man konnte die körbe kaum einholen, da sich dreck um die schnur und in die ringe geklemmt hatte. steigender pegel ist halt im wahrsten sinne des wortes müll :-? . naja dafür hatten wir bis heute ja auch eigentlich immer glück mit dem wetter. also dann in 2 wochen wieder probieren.


----------



## pban2

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ist ja klasse was ihr hier im rhein rauszieht ! bin seit dez kölner u kenne hier keinen wenn jemand hier aus köln kommt u mich mitnehmen würde zum barbenfischen bitte mal bei mir anrufen 0175 95448111


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

.
.
Hi zusammen,

ich war heute für 2 Stunden am Rhein und hatte die Ehre meine erste 2007er Barbe zu drillen. 
Wie ich dass vermisst habe die letzten Monate:vik:..... die gute hat schön gekämpft (Masse 61cm).

gefangen auf:
6 rote Maden auf 6er Haken
Feederrute senkrecht gestellt
Montage: freilaufendes Blei, Wirbel, Haken

An der vorderen Brustflosse hatte sie so weisse Würmchen/Parasiten -> siehe Bild 
.
.
.


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri zu deiner ersten 2007er Barbe

gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

petri auch von mir 

die würmchen/parasiten sind im winter immer mal am start, aber nicht wirklich ein problem für die fische. wenn das wasser wieder wärmer ist geht das weg.

achja waren heute auch mal wieder am start. allerdings hochprofessionell auf forelle beim vereinsfischen. torsten hatte im ersten durchgang ca 20 erwischt und ich gar nicht erst gefischt (platz müll). dann im 2ten durchgang hatte ich nen guten platz, aber die forellen bissen nun 100m weiter  also nur 2 mikroforellen gefangen. ich geh wohl nächste woche besser mal wieder auf barben


----------



## Goettinger

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

moin! 
gestern an der weser gewesen..gebissen hat leider nur eine 54er Barbe. Aber immerhin mein erster Fisch auf die feederrute.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

move war gestern auch mal wieder los und konnte seinen pb mit ner 68er setzen und noch eine weitere 61er erwischen. scheinbar bis es gestern nacht ebenfalls gut. hörte von 2 sehr guten karpfen und nem 60iger aland


----------



## Steinadler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ all

ich wollte schon immer auf barben und auch eine fangen#6
ich könnte dmnächst an ein paar flüsse und wollte fragen ob ich auch ohne extra ausrüstund und futterkorb erfolgreich sein kann 
ich hätte anzubieten ne karpfenrute mit freilaufrolle und 30er mono oder ne 360cm rute mit 10-45g wg und ner rolle die mit 25 mono bespult ist ........... also ihr könnt mir alle tipps geben die ihr auf lager habt  und sons irgendwelche alternativen schnurwechsel is auch kein prob nur komplett neue ausrüstung will ich mir nicht kaufen ............. schon mal danke für die antworten ........... falls es welche gibt |supergri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adler: dann nimm die karpfenrute und mach ein körbchen dran. die andere rute wirste vermutlich bei den bleigewichten zerlegen (falls im starken strom gefischt werden soll). so letztes jahr bei nem mitangler gesehen, der nen bruchtest mit seiner matchrute gemacht hat 

vielleicht machste dann noch die 25er rolle auf die rute und dann müsste es passen.


----------



## Steinadler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

dann werd ich das wohl machen wobei ich vielleicht auch mit der anderen und ner treibenden pose fischen könnt also  gibts auf solche montagen bisse ???? barben sind so ziemlich der fisch mit dem ich mich bis jetzt am wenisten beschäftigt hab obwohl er mir so gefällt ........ an einem kleineren fluss ist die strömung nämlich eher mäßig und auch die tiefe ist nicht sonderlich aber barben sind vorhanden die kann man bei klarem wasser super sehn


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi zusammen,

nachdem ich heute vormittag gesehen habe dass die Rheintemperatur bei uns über 9Grad ging, habe ich mich für 7 Stunden am Rhein gesetzt. Ich habe ca. 10 Bisse versemmelt *aber* zwei konnte ich verwandeln :vik:. 


Hier sind die beiden:
erste: 53cm gebissen um 16:15 auf 10er Haken mit 2 Maden
zweite: 54cm gebissen um 17:50 auf 10er Haken mit 2 Maden


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adler: sicher bekommste auch bisse auf pose. die stipper machen es ja oftmals auch nicht anders. wenn du sie siehst, wäre auch das rollende blei eine gute wahl.

@danny: petri zu den fischen. allerdings würde ich an deiner stelle mal meine montage/methode überprüfen. nur 20% bissausbeute ist ziemlich wenig (wenn es alles barben waren). wieso fischst du nur 2 maden an nem 10er haken?
p.s.: mir gefällt deine gerätezusammenstellung auf den bildern


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> @danny: petri zu den fischen. allerdings würde ich an deiner stelle mal meine montage/methode überprüfen. nur 20% bissausbeute ist ziemlich wenig (wenn es alles barben waren). wieso fischst du nur 2 maden an nem 10er haken?
> p.s.: mir gefällt deine gerätezusammenstellung auf den bildern



Moin moin,

bei mir war das gestern so:

Als erstes bin ich an eine Stelle gegangen wo ich letztes Jahr alle meine Barben gefangen hatte. Dort habe ich in 3 Stunden  ca. 4 KG Futter eingebracht (50%per Korb 50%per Hand). Wie üblich habe ich 4er und 6er Haken bestückt mit 6 Maden verwendet. Nachdem nach 3 Stunden immer noch kein Biss kam, habe ich meinen Stuhl und die Senkrechtrutenhalter sowie meinen Angelkoffer etc. ins Auto gepackt und bin nur mit einer Rute, einem Eimer (wo das wichtigste drinne war) und Kescher zu Fuss losgegangen um die Barben zu finden. Ich habe dann alle 30 Meter meine Rute zwischen die Steinpackung geklemmt und ca. 15 Minuten gewartet. Nachdem ich so ca. 200 Meter stromaufwärts zurück gelegt habe, habe ich innerhalb der 15 Minuten mehrere Bisse verzeichnen können die nicht verwertet werden konnten. Beim Biss schnell anschlagen ging nicht, da die Rute sehr sicher zwischen Steinen klemmte und es eine Weile dauerte, bis ich sie immer frei hatte. Zum anderen wollte ich den Korkgriff beim rausziehen nicht zu arg beschädigen. Nach ca. 10 Bissen habe ich dann die Hakengrösse von 6 auf 10 erhöht und im gleichen zug die Bremse sehr sehr fein eingestellt um einen Vorfachbruch zu vermeiden. Direkt der nächste Biss hing dann auch und hat wie Barbentypisch gleich mal ein paar Meter Schnurr genommen. Also habe ich vorsichtig gedrillt, was trotz dem dünnen Vorfach auch nicht länger als 2 Minuten ging. An Land ein kurzes Fotoshooting und ab zurück ins Element 

-> ja die Ruten-Rollen Kombi habe ich mir Anfang letzten Jahres gegönnt nachdem ich barbenfischen.de studiert hatte #6.

Sehr schade finde ich dass es die Browning Syntec XXL nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Ich bräuchte nämlich noch eine. Habe zwar auch die: Sänger Spirit One+Aero GTE 6000B, Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder+Aero GTE 5000B, CherryWood Feeder+Aero GTE 6000B, aber keine kommt beim Drill nur annähernd an die Syntec ran.
*Falls also jemand noch eine Browning Syntec XXL abzugeben hat - ich hätte Verwendung dafür. *

Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Syntec Force Feeder in der 4.20er Ausführung gefischt?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

finde ich ne ziemlich gute vorgehensweise. da viele kollegen dann einfach einpacken und heimgehen (hat halt heute nix gebissen). hab auch schon hin und wieder mal nen umzug gemacht.

wenn du jetzt noch deine haken wechselst (kennst ja meine nr.1 sicherlich) wirste fast keine fehlbisse mehr haben.

vor 4 wochen hat ein kollege noch nen shop gehabt, welcher xxl verkauft hat. weiss aber nicht mehr wie der hiess. sogar ofenloch hatte noch eine, welche unser helmut gleich geschnappt hat.

kenne einen, der sich bestimmt wieder aufregt die sänger one wäre genauso gut 

was würdest du denn für eine gebrauchte syntec ausgeben? wäre die force feeder nicht mal nen kaufversuch wert?


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> was würdest du denn für eine gebrauchte syntec ausgeben? wäre die force feeder nicht mal nen kaufversuch wert?



Für meine habe ich damals ca. 80 EUR zzgl. Versand gezahlt. Für eine gut erhaltene gebrauchte inkl. aller Spitzen würde ich bis zu 50 EUR zahlen.

Sofern ich wirklich keine mehr finde, würde ich wohl schonmal eine Force antesten. Bei S&W kostet sie halt immer noch 136,62 zzgl. Versand. 

Bzgl. Haken: meinst Du die Gamakatsu


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hey ..

habe nicht behauptet die Sprit One ist besser  

Aber auch einen Blilck wert.....

pertri zu den Barben... muss auch mal wieder los....

@ jens...

das mit der Spirit war gemein ^^


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Samstag und Sonntag los mit Besuch von der Ostsee. 

Gewässer: Reuss (Schweiz)
Gewässerabschnitt: Stausee- der privatfischenz Bremgarten

Grundmontage mit Schwarzkopf (Würmerart mit dunklem Kopf)

Wassertemperatur knapp 5°C, klar.

Gefangen je 1 Barbe Samstag und Sonntag. Grösse beide 60cm, beides Milchner.

Die Tiere sind gut genährt- und scheinbar gut über den Winter gekommen zu sein.

Gruss aus CH

Dani


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@dany: meine den txr6.

für 50€ wirste keinen finden, der sie hergibt. falls es doch jemand gibt gerne auch bei mir melden . 

die force feeder gab es auch schon für 120. müsste sich torsten mal zu äussern. komisch, keiner hat die bislang gefischt. würde mich echt mal interessieren wie die im vergleich ist.

@fr: wieso meinste denn ich hätte dich angesprochen 

@dani: 5 grad ist ja superkalt. wundert mich dass da überhaupt was beisst.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich glaube ich bin der einzige der nicht so ganz von der Syntec XXL begeistert ist. Die Aktion ist auf jeden fall geil, aber die griffe sind für meine Riesen Klauen einfach zu dünn. Was nicht heißen soll das ich meine gepimpte Sänger decksfeeder besser finde. Ich glaub ich muss noch ein wenig suchen. 

Ps bitte jetzt keine Cherrywood empfelen, ich will ne Feeder und keinen Ast 

@Jens und warst du drausen? Ich geh vieleicht noch mal die Woche raus. Mal sehen was der Tank dazu sagt !!!


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Move....

Mosella hat doch auch schöne Modelle. Oder Spro..... aber auch die kosten meist über 100€..... meine Spirit tuts super.... nur leider kommt die Rute bei Brassen eher an als bei Barben.....^^

wie gehts dir eigentlich so Markus ? Lange nix mehr gehört ? also so direkt ....


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Goettinger

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich fische die sänger alpha cf feeder bis 120 gramm...super teil für wenig geld!


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe heute die ganzen Händler welche auf der Zebco/Browing Homepage für den PLZ Bereich 7 zu finden waren angerufen. Keiner von denen hat mehr die Syntec XXL Feeder auf Lager. 

Also werde ich die nächsten Wochen eine Syntec Force XXL bestellen und euch nach den ersten Drills ein Feedback liefern.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das mit der Syntec XXL hätte ich dir auch sagen können...... habe versucht im Herbst 06 2 Stück zu bekommen..... vergeblich.... hatte sogar persönlich mit Zebco-Browning telefoniert.

Die Force Feeder stelle ich mir gut vor.... aber gab es damals nicht und lag jenseits meiner Preisklasse..... irgendwie war die Rolle doch noch wichtiger als der Stengel 


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das mit der Syntec XXL hätte ich dir auch sagen können...... habe versucht im Herbst 06 2 Stück zu bekommen..... vergeblich.... hatte sogar persönlich mit Zebco-Browning telefoniert.
> 
> Die Force Feeder stelle ich mir gut vor.... aber gab es damals nicht und lag jenseits meiner Preisklasse..... irgendwie war die Rolle doch noch wichtiger als der Stengel
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Sascha


 
Da bin ich 100% bei Dir -> die Rolle sollte eine höhere Gewichtigkeit haben im Vergleich zur Rute.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Fr33 mir gehts so weit so gut, schaff halt wie ein irrer, und wenn ich mal kurz zeit hab geh ich halt ein paar Barben knechten!!! Ich freu mich wenn die Tage wieder länger werden, dann hab ich auch mehr zeit für's angeln


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

- hi,

Da sind soviele Barben drinn- das ich die die ganze Saison über fangen kann. Im Winter/ Frühjahr ists allerdings zäher.

Mein Gewässer findet ihr überigens in folgendem Thread- von einem gast aus dem norden beschrieben- der übrigens jetzt regelmässig an der Reuss angelt und ne Jahreskarte hat:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82064

Gruss aus von den zur zeit schnee-bedeckten Nachbarn

Dani_CH


----------



## Carphunter 76

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hey, ON THE MOVE.

Wenn Du schaffst, wie ein Irrer, kannst Du Dir sicher auch die Shimano Carp Cruncher leisten :m 

Die kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. :vik: 

Hab schon viel mit gefischt und dat Teil geht ab. Hab damit tatsächlich schon Karpfen damit gefangen und im Rhein die 170er JDTec geschmissen. Brave Rute.

#h 

Sehen uns auf Barbenfischen.de

Tilman#6


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schaffen tu ich schon wie ein depp, aber dummer weise bleibt so wenig über. Na ja aber anschauen werd ich mir auf jeden fall mal das Gerät!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Schaffen tu ich schon wie ein depp



dann arbeite doch mit mehr grips:m (ich weiss fies, aber du hast was gegen die syntec und da muss ich sowas schreiben  )

@dany: ich bin echt gespannt auf die force

@fr: wie gesagt, helmut hatte vor noch nicht ganz 1 monat eine beim ofi geschnappt. war aber die letzte. andy hatte zur selben zeit nen onlineshop gefunden, wo es sie noch gab. naja ist halt jetzt rum.

@tilman: junge deinen haarwuchs hätte ich gerne nochmal (oder können wir was mit ner haarverpflanzung dren?)

@dani: ja weiss ich doch. leider hat es letztes jahr mit unserem fischen ja nicht gefunzt. vielleicht in zukunft mal . hasi käme dann quer, da jetzt östereicher


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG: Hasi käme quer??????????????

Was hat das nun wieder zu bedeuten????????

Also ich habe so langsam Entzugserscheinungen und meine Feederruten sind wohl schon verrostet. Es ist aber Land in sicht und in einer Woche werde ich nicht an den Rhein sondern an die Küste fahren um die Mefos zu jagen.
Im Rhein ist ja auch nicht viel los.
Also Männer, dann allen ein fettes Petri und dicke Fische in der Saison 2007.
Dieses Jahr müssen die 75iger vom letzten Jahr die 80iger sein, oder MG???

Schöne Grüße aus Wien!!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@forellenhasi: d.h. du hast keine weite anreise. ausserdem sind die 75iger vom letzten jahr dieses jahr erst 77cm.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute mal kurzfristig raus zum Fischen, da das Wetter ja wirklich super war. Leider steht das Wasser etwas hoch, was leider sehr viel Dreck in der Schnur bedeutet. Obwohl Markus neulich 2 Barben der 60iger erwischen konnte, lief es heute nicht so richtig. Hab relativ viel gefüttert und konnte doch keine Fische an den Platz lotsen bzw. zum Anbiss überreden.
Schüttete nach 2,5h etwas von meinem neuen Flüssig-Lockstoff  ins Futter um damit vielleicht mal was zu reissen. Hatte es wohl etwas überdosiert, da meine Nase nach der Aktion zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen war.
Doch siehe da. Als ich mich grade etwas der Sonne zuwendete hörte ich den Freilauf loslaufen. War dann eine 60iger, gefolgt von einer 59er und einer starken 65er. Bisse kamen relativ dicht aufeinander. Der vierte Biss wurde durch eine Minimuschel auf der Hakenspitze versemmelt.


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wir hatten heute, nach dem Schnee von letzter Woche, wieder 8,5 Grad im Rhein (letzte Woche 6,5 Grad). Also bin ich gleich nach der Arbeit an den Rhein gefahren.

Ausrüstung war wieder nur eine Feederrute, Schlaufenmontage, anstatt Feederkorb ein 60er Blei, 8er Haken mit 4 Maden. Habe in ca. 5-10 Meter Entfernung von 17 bis 20:30 geangelt.

Die erste Barbe biss um 17:50 die zweite ca. 40 min. später.
1. Barbe 51cm
2. Barbe 55cm


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Tolle Fische!!!!!!!

Oh,Oh ob das ohne Abhakmatte geht???????:g :g :g :g :g 
Nicht dass du dir den Zorn der anderen einfängst, so wie ich schon mal|kopfkrat 

Also ich hab ja eine!!!:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: 


LG#6


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Tolle Fische!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh,Oh ob das ohne Abhakmatte geht???????:g :g :g :g :g
> Nicht dass du dir den Zorn der anderen einfängst, so wie ich schon mal|kopfkrat
> 
> Also ich hab ja eine!!!:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik:
> 
> 
> LG#6


 

ja weiss, habe mir darüber auch schon gedanken gemacht und weiss dass es hier nicht gerne gesehen wird. 

Bei mir läuft dass immer wie folgt ab, daher konnte ich mich noch nicht durchringen eine Matte zu kaufen. I.d.R ist es so: Fisch beisst -> rein in den Kescher -> kescher auf der Wiese ablegen inkl. Fisch drinne (nie habe ich einen Fisch auf der Steinpackung abgelegt), Haken raus, kurzes Foto -> und Barbe samt Kescher wieder ins Wasser. Dauert ca. 1 Minute. Wenn sie dann im Kescher normal im Wasser steht warte ich bis sie Fit ist und lasse sie raus. Kippt sie um halte ich kurz fest bis sie von alleine ausm Kescher schwimmt.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also ich hab ja eine!!! ...


 
hasi, jetz prahl' net rum! das ist doch deine 60cm lange luftmatratze was du während der barbensaison als abhakmatte verwendest...:q 

wie heisst sie noch gleich...mattina


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

aber hasi hat recht. ihn haben hier einige zur sau gemacht (ich in gedämpfter form auch), also darf er sowas jetzt auch lostreten.

denke die paar € sollte jeder von uns ins hobby hängen können.

gehe aber noch etwas weiter. habe gerade nen foxkescher im richtigen format mit micromesh gesehen. das wäre noch eine wirklich sinnvolle anschaffung. sie verhaken sich doch noch ab und zu mit dem rückstrahl im netz. ist zwar wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht keine grosse sache, doch wenn man es perfekt machen kann warum nicht.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@danny: ist auf gras natürlich nicht so wild wie an unseren strecken. da du aber wie ich wieder mal bemerken muss ansonsten top gerät hast, kannste noch den i-punkt mit ner mattina draufsetzen


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schaut doch zur Erinnerung da noch mal rein!!!! 
Der beginn einer riesen Liebe und Leidenschaft!!!:g 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1201344&highlight=Mattina#post1201344

Noch 10 Stunden, dann ist Küste angesagt!!!:g


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi zusammen, 

ich war heute morgen bei 2-4 Grad  Lufttemperatur und leichtem Regen am Rhein draussen. Hatte 2 Bisse. Die erste ist leider ausgeschlitzt, die zweite hing. Sie hatte ein tolles Schuppenkleid, fast makellos |rolleyes. Beim releasen hat sie garkeine Erholungsphase gebraucht - ist sofort losgedüst #6 (die war bestimmt froh ins Wasser zu kommen - dort wars nämlich 5,5 Grad wärmer als draussen)

(57 cm)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

petri daniel. welche schnur fischst du denn?


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> petri daniel. welche schnur fischst du denn?



da ich zwei meiner Aeros's  günstig gebraucht bekommen habe und diese noch mit Schnurr bespult waren, weiss ich nicht genau was für eine Marke drauf ist. Ich tippe aber auf einen Durchmesser von 22 oder 25 (bei jedem 2 Hänger reisst die Schlaufenmontage). Die anderen zwei Aero's welche ich neue gekauft habe, haben derzeit noch geflochtene 12er drauf. Für die gebraucht gekauften Rollen liegt aber schon seit 2 Wochen EURE Empfehlung von barbenfischen.de auf meinem Schreibtisch|wavey:: 1000 Meter Shimano Catana in 28 warten darauf endlich aufgespult zu werden.

Noch kurz zu heute:

War heute mit meiner Freundin am Rhein draussen und musste mich daher auf 2 Stunden angeln begrenzen. Hatte heute 2 Ruten draussen. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich dann 2 Bisse GLEICHZEITIG |uhoh:. Da bei beiden Ruten schnell Schnur genommen wurde, habe ich meiner Freundin eine Rute in die Hand gedrückt. Sie hat dann eine 54er Barbe gedrillt und ich einen schönen 50er Döbel. Das mit dem Landen war ein bisschen kompliziert da ja nur ein Kescher da war. Da mein Döbel als erstes ausgedrillt war, wurde er auch als erstes enthakt und abgelichtet, während die Barbe noch eine Ehrenrunde drehen musste. Beide sind natuerlich wieder im Element.






-> das ist der erste Fisch den sie jemals angefasst hat. Reaktion war: der ist glitschig, ich getraue mich nicht ihn anzufassen, der beisst mich bestimmt |muahah: . Ich glaube sie hatte mehr angst vorm Fisch als der vor ihr. Danach war sie aber stolz wie Oscar und hat das Bild gleich an Ihre Eltern gemailt.

(sorry für den Hintergrund - ich hatte letztes mal an einem anderen Hotspot aber arg probleme mit Hotspot-Geiern)

Das Bild vom Döbel findet ihr hier (gehört ja nicht hierher)


----------



## karlosito

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so, muss meinen fang von vor 2 wochen ja auchmal melden. ich war auf kurzbesuch bei dani-ch. waren wieder 2 topp tage an der reuss die jeweils mit 2 kleinen bis mittleren 61er barben gekrönt wurden. das wasser war noch sehr kalt, deshalb waren es auch nur 2 barben. ich bin der überzeugung das beim nächsten besuch nicht nur die kleinen beissen, sondern auch mal die größeren.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hey Jungs...

hab vor morgen mal wieder den Rhein zu besuchen. Aber ich bin mir da nicht ganz so sicher wohin es gehen soll.... 

die richting ist Mainz... eigentlich nach Ginsheim an die weissenauer Brücke... doch so ganz vertrau ich der stelle nicht und so würde ich gerne etwas weiter flussabwärts fischen.

weiss jetzt nicht wie ich die Sache am besten angehe, ohne ungemütlich zu fragen... aber wie es mit der Strecke nach mainz aus... besser Mombacher gegend... kommt man da gut von der Autobahn her hin, oder gibts da probleme ? taugt die stelle was oder oder oder ???

Helft mir mal... bisher hatte ich dieses jahr nur eine barbe.. und die biss bei Ginsheim. Ansonsten ist da Tote Hose....


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



danny877 schrieb:


> (sorry für den Hintergrund - ich hatte letztes mal an einem anderen Hotspot aber arg probleme mit Hotspot-Geiern)



kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. haben mittlerweile auch oft anfragen wo wir genau fischen. kann man zwar gut nachvollziehen dass die leute den platz gerne wüssten, möchten aber zukünftig auch noch gerne mal auf  nem  guten platz sitzen.

haben jetzt ne absprache getroffen um die dadurch entstehenden probleme etwas einzudämmen. Kumpel hatte gerade mit seinem (dann nicht mehr) Geheimplatz genug Ärger. wollte nem kollegen was zeigen und nun weiss jeder was los ist. kann so leider nicht gehen.


----------



## Barbenfreak

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab fünf barben gefangen mit käse zwar eher kleine aber trotzdem einen aufregenden drill geliefert. kleiner tipp geht morgens auf barben mit käse. meine gefangenen hatten die maße:41,48,48,49,54
alle näthürlich realesed

Petri heil


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi zusammen,

nachdem ich heute morgen endlich meine beiden Rollen mit der Catana 0,28 bespult hatte, bin ich zum testen gleich raus an den Rhein gefahren. Freundin war mit dabei und ein Angelkollege kam später dazu.

Angefüttert mit Futterkorb. Futter bestand aus Feederfutter von Fishermans&Patner gemixt mit Mais, Maden und einem Schluck von einem neuen Käse-Konzentrat was ich testen wollte.

(zum vergrössern einfach auf das jeweilige Bild klicken)

erst Biss kam um um 13:30 -> 60er







zweiter Biss kam um 15:40 -> 57er





Mein Angelkollege ist dann um 16 Uhr dazugestossen und hat  sich mit einer Feederrute (Montage: Blei und 10er Haken) ca. 30 Meter Flussabwärts in meine Futterspur :g gesetzt. Nach einem langen spannenden Drill konnte er um 16:20 eine schöne 70er #6 landen.



 



30 Minuten später hatte er dann noch eine 58er an der Leine.





Hier noch ein Bild vom releasen.






Da meiner Freundin langsam langweilig wurde haben wir dann um 17:30 schluss für heute gemacht.



Alle Barben nach dem shooting released! 4 Futterkörbe versenkt! 3 Bisse nicht verwandeln können.


----------



## Fischers Fritz

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Geile Fische Petri dazu un macht weiter so 


gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

petri auch von mir. dein kumpel weiss aber auch wie man fische gross macht


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> petri auch von mir. dein kumpel weiss aber auch wie man fische gross macht


 
guilty.... habe ihn beim Foto machen darum gebeten die Arme weiter vor zu strecken um besser die volle Pracht der bezaubernden Barbe rüberzubringen


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MG

Hab gerade gehört bei euch unten in Mainz ist en Schiff unter gegangen?


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				Adrian*; schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade gehört bei euch unten in Mainz ist en Schiff unter gegangen?


 
yep - guckst du hier.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@danny877: petri zu deinen barben!

geile stelle hast du da. solltest du mal dem fr33 stecken, der sucht glaube ich auch ne stelle, bei der er quasi aus dem kofferaum angeln kann ... 

jens ist nur neidisch das er so kurze griffel hat - sonst wären seine barben auch alle 10cm grösser ...|rolleyes


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

vermutlich hat einer nen krallenkorb in den bug gefeuert.

nee fr33 hat heute zur abwechslung auf ner topstelle gefischt. vielleicht schreibt er noch was wie es gelaufen ist.

move hat auch was neues probiert und war superzufrieden. auch er könnte mal was posten.

zu den bildern. in einem anderen forum ist ein kollege, welcher nen 60cm fisch auf gefühlte 200cm aufbläst. dort haben ihm einige leute erklärt es wäre affmacherei und es kam zu etwas unfreundlichen postings . kommt also nicht immer wirklich gut. andererseits kann ja jeder seine bilder kreiieren wie er möchte. persönlich finde ich es aber besser die fische normal zu präsentieren.

fish und ich wollten ja über nacht nen mächtig dicken karpfen fangen, was aber leider nicht gefunzt hatte. wenigstens den wasservögeln haben die boilies geschmeckt.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Servus....

ja die Stelle sieht ganz gut aus, aber leider war der Erfolg nicht ganz so berauschend wie von Meister Jens zugesichert.

Zum kurzen Bericht. Die Stelle sieht ganz gut aus, aber der rege und recht nahe Schiffsverkehr macht die Sache nicht so einfach. Am Freitag waren 180gr Krallenfeeder im Einsatz die in regelmäßigen Abständen immer mal die Haftung am Boden verloren.
Mein Dad und ich hielten die ganze Zeit die Stelle unter Futter. D.h anfangs erstmal fast alle 2-3 min nen neuen Korb rein und dann alle 5-8min. Abstände wurden im laufe des Tages noch etwas ausgeweitet. Aber nie mehr als 10-15min ohne Futter im feeder. 
Leider schätzen das die Fische nicht so ganz..... wir bekamen zu 2. gerade mal 2 Bisse. Der erste war ganz Zaghaft.... und der Anhieb ging is leere. Der zweite war ein sehr kräftiger Biss. Nach dem Aufnehmen der Rute merkte ich das was großes eingestiegen ist. Aber der drill endete nach 30sec. durch brutalen Vorfachbruch...... arg...

das waren auch schon die High-Lights. Glatter Offenbacher..... und 2 Bisse bei fast 4 kg Futter mit körbchen zu füttern ist schon arg wenig. Denke wenn man näher drann wohnt ist die Stelle bestimmt net schlecht. Aber mir sind mehr als 60km einfacher Weg doch etwas zu weit......

trotzdem sage ich ein dickes " DANKE" an unsern Barbencheff Jens....

PS: habe von dem Tag meinen ersten Sonnenbrand der Kategorie "Hummer" im Jahr 2007 davon getragen.....


Gruß

Sascha


PS2: wie der Markus hat was gefangen..... das riecht nach ner Verschwörung !!!! |muahah:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

stelle ist nix für weicheier. habe auch nur zugesagt, dass dort fisch ohne ende ist, nicht das du dort auch x-stück fängst. das liegt dann ja zum grossen teil am anwender 

aber hast ja auch was gelernt. freilauf ist wohl doch nicht ganz so sinnlos und vorfachmaterial muss vom feinsten (qualitätsmässig) sein. schrott wird dort immer gleich von den barben aussortiert 

der weg lohnt sich. versuche es in 2 wochen halt nachmal.,


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jupp ich hab mal wieder eine Neue Strecke Getestet und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab zwar letzten endes nur eine 63er Gefangen, aber die war mit abstand meine Kampfstärkste und die Fetteste. Hab noch zwei bisse verhauen, aber das buch ich mal unter Lehrgeld ab. Die bisserkennung war ein abenteuer für sich da es so dermasen windig war, das Meine Spitzen immer in bewegung waren.
Was ungewoht fand, war das sogar 110g locker liegen geblieben sind. Aber schlecht wind ich es nicht.

Für mich steht auf jeden fall fest das ich diese stelle jetzt des öfteren beackern werde, und erst recht bei Hochwasser!!!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@move: hört sich jetzt zwar nicht wild an, aber wenn man die gerade mal 2h angelzeit plus fehlende ortskenntnis sieht ist es ok.


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Grüezi Aus der Schweiz.

bin heute im fast frühsommerlichen Wetter auch losgezogen. gewässer Reuss- privatfischenz Bremgarten. Die Reuss entspringt auf dem St. Gotthard Pass und ist ein kalter klarer Gebirgsfluss mit Trinkwasserqualität undgutem Barbenbestand.

Gefischt mit 2 DAM Heavy-Feeder- 0,30er Fluor-Carbonschnur- und 160gr. Grundblei an Durchlaufmontage. Haken Circlehook Gr. 2/0 bestückt mit grossen Dendrobenas.

Gebissen 1 Barbe 78cm.

Hier 2 Impressionen:









http://www.imgbox.de/?img=w36211u81.jpg


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich wollte heute mal an meine Neue stelle, klappte leider aber wegen forstarbeiten nicht, deshalb musste ich nach gernsheim ausweichen, mit dem ergebnis: Ein Biss, eine 63er in 2 h
http://www.siteupload.de/p217641-CIMG1048jpg.html


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri Markus.....

warst stromauf von der Brücke (mensch was hab ich gute augen ).....

aber 1 biss in 2 std. kenne ich..... aber war der drill es wenigstens wert ?


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Auf jeden fall!!!

Ich bin sogar an der Stell sehr zufrieden!!! Ich hätte keinen bis erwartet, und alle anderen angler haben Nix gefangen. Sie waren sogar den den ganzen tag drausen!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall!!!
> 
> Ich bin sogar an der Stell sehr zufrieden!!! Ich hätte keinen bis erwartet, und alle anderen angler haben Nix gefangen. Sie waren sogar den den ganzen tag drausen!



wo ganz genau warst du denn fischen:q


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Jens, wie du ja jetzt schon weist, und es sicher bald in meiner Signatur stehen wird:

"Mit guten Plätzen ist es wir mit den Frauen, Mann muss viele testen, und wenn man sie hat, kommt man auch nicht immer ran sondern muss viel Zeit, Nerven und Geld investieren!!!"


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@move: bei uns brauchst du gar nicht soviel investieren - wie immer 'nen 10er und dann darfste wieder mit ... :q


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jetzt wird es aber langsam knapp mit ner dicken barbe. bald ist schon wieder schonzeit. danach gehen vermutlich die mikrobarben auf raubzug wie im letzten jahr.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

mitlerweile ist das mir egal welche barbe beisst ^^... hauptsache mal überhaupt eine 


Gruß

sascha


PS: fürn 10er nehmt ihr den move mit.... der ist student... die bunkern doch das geld


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab doch noch ne angebrochene 10er karte von den letzten malen!!! Min 5 mal darf ich noch 

@Free dann musste halt mal Zeit und geld inwestieren, dann fängst du auch barben. Ein top platz heist nicht gleich fisch! Auch da gibt es schlechte tage, das Weist du!!!

Also net jammern ANGELN!

PS. die nächste zeit kanns nur schlechter werden


----------



## fireline

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab vorgestern eine gefangen,sind voller laich

mfg


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

haben jetzt zum 2ten male keinen biss beim karpfenangeln gehabt (2 nächte). jammern auch net. oder vielleicht doch 

mal lieber vorerst wieder auf barben versuchen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

auch die barben sind mir nicht wohlgesonnen (geduld junge  )
http://www.barbenfischen.de/angeltagebuch/angeltagebuch.html


----------



## FD2312

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

war letzte Woche am Rhein (Köln) hat sich nicht viele getan, nur 2 Brassen. Ich denke die Viecher laichen dieses Jahr mal früher, bei dem warmen Wasser auch kein Wunder.
Ich bin mal gespannt was sich nach der Schonzeit tut, da ich warscheinlich vorher nicht mehr zum feedern komme, habe mir den Mai für Hecht reserviert...
Habe auch von Schwärmen unter ner Brücke an der Sieg gehört, sieht also schwer nach Laichgeschäft aus, mal sehen obs dieses Jahr was mit ner PB wird.

Mfg Flo


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sie laichen momentan tatsächlich. entweder es beisst nicht, brassen oder mikrobarben.


----------



## Schleie

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallöchen an Euch,

Welchen Käse benutzt Ihr zum Barbenangel?? Den ich wollte es mal die Tage mit Käse ausprobieren.

MfG Schleie


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Käse, nie wenn dann Maden!

Geht erfahrungsgemäß viiiel besser!

Grüße Markus

PS kannst ja mal etwas unter Know how bei http://www.barbenfischen.de rumstöbern. findest dor sehr viele infos


----------



## Schleie

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja,

es kommt drauf an. Ich persölich angel auch nur auf Made bzw. ab und zu mal Wurm.
Aber manchmal kriege ich mit, dass ab und zu wenn nix geht, dass es auf Käse beißt. Deswegen wollte ich mal wissen,  welchen Kässe ich nehmen soll. Denn ich denke, dass es doch schon eine große Rolle spielt, wie intensiv der Geruch usw. ist.

mfg Schleie


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

je stärker der käse riecht um so besser, ich nehme meistens ementaler oder gauda, der käse solte eine gute konsistens haben und nicht vom haar fallen. made geht normalerweise aber besser.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Timo und ich wussten ja das der Rhein stark gestiegen war und waren deshalb nur gedämpft optimistisch. Waren an einer Stelle im Hauptstrom auf Brassen aus, welche sich aber leider nicht blicken liessen. Nach etlichen verlorenen Körbchen welche durch in die Schnur eingetriebene Äste in die Schüttung gezogen wurden, sah es weiterhin dunkel aus. Plötzlich kam wohl ein Schwarm Barben vorbei und produzierte bei Timo einen Doppelbiss. Leider hingen beide Fische relativ schnell in der Schüttung, da wir mit sehr schweren Körben direkt davor fischten. Eine sehr schöne von 62cm konnte gelandet werden, die andere machte mit dem Vorfach kurzen Prozess. 
 								Ob sie nun mit dem Laichen fertig sind, konnte an dieser nicht erkannt werden.
 								Anschliessend ging trotz guter Fütterung nichts mehr.


----------



## Rheinspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi!
Habe gestern in Köln eine Barbe gefangen, die beim Landen einiges an Milch verloren hat. Denke deshalb mal auch eure Barben sind noch nicht mit Laichen fertig. Ich hoffe mal die Barbe macht jetzt noch viele kleine schöne Babies!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Speedfisher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab gestern ne barbe am rhein in homberg gefangen,64 cm,hatte noch nicht abgelaicht


----------



## Speedfisher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war heute wieder mit meinem dad und bruder in homberg,ergebnis:1 Barbe 47 cm  auf made,sehr viele hänger
mfg,
speedfisher


----------



## elmich

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

also ich habe zu meiner und des Angelkollegen Verwunderung vorgestern am Kölner Rhein eine mind. 40er Barbe auf GUMMIFISCH  gefangen. Sie hatte den Gufi radikal attakiert... 

Nun meine Frage an die Kenner: Ist das normal?


----------



## psko

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Achtung: Doppelpost (... im Rhein 2007)

Hi,

konnte gestern abend eine Barbe (60cm) verhaften, allerdings hat sie anscheined nicht gefressen. War eher Zufall dass ich sie an der Flosse gehakt habe in dem Wellengang.

Ansonsten kein Biss - doch ... eine Krabbe :-(


Vielleicht hattet Ihr ja mehr Erfolg,

Michael


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

letzte woche hatte ich das glück 2 barben von 35 und 43cm in der leine auf dendro überlisten zu können


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



elmich schrieb:


> also ich habe zu meiner und des Angelkollegen Verwunderung vorgestern am Kölner Rhein eine mind. 40er Barbe auf GUMMIFISCH  gefangen. Sie hatte den Gufi radikal attakiert...
> 
> Nun meine Frage an die Kenner: Ist das normal?



normal vielleicht nicht. kommt aber doch hin und wieder mal vor. haben sowas auch schon gehabt http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/koeder_und_futter/koeder_und_futter.html


----------



## fireline

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@elmich



elmich schrieb:


> also ich habe zu meiner und des Angelkollegen Verwunderung vorgestern am Kölner Rhein eine mind. 40er Barbe auf GUMMIFISCH  gefangen. Sie hatte den Gufi radikal attakiert...
> 
> Nun meine Frage an die Kenner: Ist das normal?



bei uns an der donau is des normal

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/5051/barbecu2.jpg


auch die nasen sind wild auf die kopytos

mfg


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104621


----------



## Barbenfreak

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich habe dieses Jahr schon 8 barben gefangen alle zwischen 45 und 70 cm alle mit Käse gefangen ohne Anfüttern.


Petri Heil


----------



## Barschiboy

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo|bla:

Ich hab ne dringende Frage mir haben demnächst von unserem Verein aus 3 Tage Fischen ( das ist wie ne art zeltlagger wo  wir einmal an den rhein un 2 mal an veriensgewässer fischen)

Und da wir dieses jahr an da Reihn gehn brauch ich tipps für barbe 
da ich ein Raubfisch freak bin un in den letzten jahren die anderen immer mit meinen hechten und Dick Barsche
verärgert habe weil ich immer gewann ahben sie diese jahr das spinnfischen verboten |gr:

Das heißt ich brauch einen anderen Fisch un mir ist die barbe eingefallen und ich wollt wissen 

1 mit was fang ich sie am besten
2 wo
3 Anfüttern ja oder nein

danke im vorraus barschiboy


----------



## AltBierAngler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@barschiboy: wie arm ist das denn das die das spinnen verbieten????....Sowas echt! Könnt ich mich satundenlang drüber aufregen...

Barben denk ich mal mit Käse oder Wurm. Anfüttern mhh...denk mal mit der feeder am besten. also körbchen und so

mfg chris


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi,

les dich am besten mal durch unsere site (ok know how durchblättern dürfte reichen), dann weisste schon einiges. leih dir paar feederruten und los gehts


----------



## Breamhunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder an der Weser feedern. Dabei gelang mir dieser Ausnahmefang. Habe sogar den Biss gesehen:q Ist sie nicht hübsch:lIn 10 Jahren haben wir nochmal ein Date#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also erst mal Petri. Erzähl doch mal mehr davon. Hat die Sänger da nicht im Halbkreis gestanden usw?


----------



## CeeRox

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin, moin.

Möchte mich hier in diesem Thread mal einklinken.

Konnte gestern am Rhein eine schöne Barbe überlisten. 
Fangzeit: 19:00 Uhr
Größe: 60 cm
Köder: Tauwurm

Sehr schöner Drill, wobei mir die Barbe beinahe in die vom Hochwasse überfluteten Bäume entwischen konnte. Zum Glück nur beinahe |supergri.

Nach einem kurzen Fototermin ist sie mir aus den Händen geglitten. So ein Mist aber auch .



Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schöner Sänger Feeder ^^

Auch schöne fische natürlich.....

Habe die woche Urlaub, aber ob es bei dem Wasser an den rhein geht ....


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

petri ceerox: war die beifang beim aalangeln, oder fischst du mit wurm auf barben?


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hoffe das Wasser geht mal bald zurück.... wollte gegen Ende der Woche am bei Mainz angreifen..... aber irgendwie ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drinn....


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## CeeRox

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Morgen!

@MainzGonsenheim:

Nein, ich angle nicht gezielt mit Wurm auf Barben. Hatte den Köder mittags auf gut Glück ausgelegt, um den Kleinfischen zu entgehen. Keine 5 Minuten nachdem der Wurm im Wasser war, hat die Barbe gebissen. War selbst überrascht.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ceerox: ist sicher kein schlechter köder für barbe. kenne aber dennoch niemanden der diesen gezielt einsetzt. deshalb die nachfrage.


----------



## CeeRox

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Mainzgonsenheim

Mit Maden, dem Topköder schlechthin, konnte ich bisher nur eine ordentliche Barbe fangen. Ansonsten waren es entweder nur kleine Barben oder Brassen, Kaulbarsche, Rotaugen oder Gründlinge.

Sehr wahrscheinlich beangle ich einfach nicht die richtigen Stellen. Bin, aus strömungstechnischen Gründen, immer zwischen den Buhnen unterwegs. Ihr dagegen, wie ich eurer Website entnehmen kann, angelt ja mehr an offenen Gewässerabschnitten. Vielleicht auch mal einen Versuch wert....


Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hey,

Ich wollte mich mal umhören wie es so aussieht bei euch?! War jetzt schon lange Zeit nicht mehr Angeln, wollte aber nächste Woche nochmal los...
Ein freund von mir hat auch letztens im Hafen bei uns ne Barbe auf Frolic gefangen...


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab mich gestern mal direkt an den Hauptstrom gesetzt. Wegen dem Wasser waren aber 160gr Krallenfeeder und Distanzen bis max. 15-20m drinne....

Gebissen hatte es nach gutem füttern echt gut. Hatte 7 Bisse wovon ich 5 verwandeln konnte..... leider sind mir 2 Fische mal radikal in der Packung verloren gegangen....

Fazit des Tages....

1x Barbe genau 60cm
1x Brassen (50cm)
1x Rotauge (ka...)

Gruß

sascha


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gestern mit Frank - Zander drausen.

insgesammt 13 Barben. davon aber leider nur 1 ü50 und 1 ü60

genaueres hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79474&page=27


----------



## CeeRox

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Guten Morgen.

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage.

13 Barben in einer Session sind doch nicht schlecht. Wenn dann noch eine Ü60 dabei ist.....Macht Spass.

Konnte bisher immer nur vereinzelt Exemplare fangen - eher Zufallsfänge. Muss mich mal nach richtigen Hotspots umschauen.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Move

Haste probleme gehabt mim Hochwasser oder...?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nö gar net. Kein bischen dreck in der Schnur gehabt, und mit 140g geangelt wie immer.

Mann muss sich vorher nur gedanken machen an was für einen Spot man Fährt.

Die stelle ander ich war ist bei normaln wasser nicht befischbar. (dafür teilweise begehbar). Daher weiß ich wie der Boden beschaffen ist. 

Und das beste ist das dort fast garantiert keine Brachsen sind
und eine Nase oder eine Zährte sin gern gesehener Beifang das si auch net zu den schwächsten fischen gehören
grüße Markus


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Move

Meinst du Tagsüber geht auch was? Wollte morgen los...!


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

klar!!! Durch das Hochwasser ist das wasser doch eh Trüber.

Fahr einfach mal an eine stelle, an der du bei normalen Wasserstand nie hinfahren würdes weil das wasser eh zu flach ist (Sandbänke usw.) und versuche es jetzt mal!!!

Und vorallem schreib mal wie es lief!

viel Erfolg Markus


----------



## Dani_CH

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

- nur nicht entmutigen- an unserem CH-Boarditreffen hatten wir auch schwere Verhältnisse- trotzdem hats geklappt. siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105551

Wenn manns nicht probiert- fängt mann nix- und im grossen und ganzen sind die Rüssler ja noch weniger heikel.

Viel Glück & Spass

Dani_CH


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War gestern am Rhein, hatte 5 Brassen und eine Barbe...


----------



## AltBierAngler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Fotooooos!!!!  Leute ich vermisse die Fotos von den schönen Barben...

petri, der chris


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@adrian na dann petri! Hat es sich doch gelohnt! Und wie war es mit der strömung und dem Dreck?


----------



## Barben Fischer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War vorgestern kurz am morgen los, ne Barbe von 45cm ... eine etwas grössere hab ich noch gesehen. Naja könnt noch besser werden


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Move

Strömung war Brutal, habe lange gesucht bis ich einen Platz in ca.15m entfernung gefunden habe, wo nach kurzer Drift der Korb liegen geblieben ist...
Konnte da dann runter gehen bis auf 120g Körbe.
Das geilste war als ich einen neuen Korb dran gemacht habe um was zu gucken, ich hab ohne Futter rein geworfen, und als der Korb über meinen Futterplatz driftete ne Brasse voll rein gehauen hat... Mit der Rute noch in der Hand 
Dreck war kaum was, ab und zu mal en Blatt in der Schnur...
Vielleicht probier ich es am Wochenende nochmal woanders!


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So suchen lohnen sich meistens, denn man weis dann für die nächsten male bescheid


----------



## Twyster

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Will Samstag auf Sonntag oder Sonntag auf Montag zum Rein Fischen 
Mien erstes mal am Rein 
Aber zu vor möchte ich doch wisswn ob es sich momentan lohnt
entweder Kölen oder Düsseldorf ist von hier kein großer unterschied


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Komm grade von nem Feederquicki aus Biebesheim(Rhein) zurück und hab meine PB (68 cm) heute bei einer stunde Angelzeit gleich zwei mal geschlagen. Ergebniss 
74 cm, 69 cm, 35 cm und 40 cm Barben  
25 und 30 cm Barsch. 

geangelt habe ich von 17 bis 18 uhr mit mit einer Rute mit Maden und 140g Körbchen. Leider konnte ich nicht Länger bleiben da Meine Freundin dabei wahr und es für sie zu windig war. Aber zwei Mal PB getopt war nuuuuur geil!!! 

Vorallem die 69er war ein Killer hab sie erst nach 15 min aus dem Wasser gekriegt.(ich nem 5 meter Fisch 10 meterschnur). Beide Barben waren vorallem eines richtig Fett und gut genährt. 

Endlich 70+ geknackt! jetzt sind die 80+ dran!!!


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Move

Scheinst ja hier der richtige abräumer zu werden


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

glaube net, hab halt grad nen Lauf. Erst mit Karpfen gehabt jetzt grad am Rhein. Ich sehe es schon kommen. Der nächste monat wird für mich mau. Aber ich geb mir mühe!!!


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so war grad wieder in Biebesheim am Rhein drausen, wieder nur eine Feeder.

Heute war es deutlich schlechter als die letzten Tage und auch keine Riesen aber ich bin mit dem Ergebniss trotzdem zufrieden.

Geangelt hab ich von 10 -14 Uhr
Gefangen hab ich 17 Barben: 
6 Barben 50+ (die größte hatte 59cm)
7 Barben 40+
3 Barben 30+
1 Barbe 20+


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Du schreibst die letzte Zeit immer das du mit einer Feeder fischst..!
Fischst du den immer noch wie z.B Jens, wo das Futter länger im Korb ist, oder mehr Schlögl mäßig...?! Also alle 2-3min raus...?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich fische nur noch mit einer Rute um mich 100% auf die Rute konzentrieren zu können, und weil es diie letzten Tage Schlag auf Schlag ging. Ich bevorzuge so das mittel ding alle 4-5 min Rute wieder Raus, und alle 2 min die Rute mal anheben, damit der Futter korb kurz vom boden abhebt und nen meter weiter rutscht. ich hatte heute viele bisse mir dem Rollenden blei gehabt. Und mit zwei Ruten  hatte ich nicht alles verwärten können.

grüße Markus


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Genau so mach ich es auch immer, nur halt mit 2 Ruten...
Das ist aber nach ner Zeit ziemlich anstrengend, werd mir die nächste Zeit ne Sitzkiepe holen...


----------



## monster

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war letzte woche Montag und Donnerstag am Rhein bei Krefeld und hab insgesammt so ca. 20 Barben gefangen, die beiden größten waren 50 und 60 cm, mehrere 30er und paar kleine.

Zwei Ruten auf Grund, eine mit Bine(40gr, 12er Haken) eine mit Tiroler (80gr, 4er Haken). Die kleine Ufernah, die andere an der Stömungskante, beide mit Maden. 

Ging wirklich gut, die beiden großen haben odentlich gekämpft. war jeweils über Nacht, aber die großen haben so 4-6 Uhr gebissen. Futte hatte ich keins mit!

hat spass gemacht :q

Gruß monster


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

40 und 80g, sieht in meinem Augen nach ziemlich wenig aus, aber Petri zu deinen Fischen!


----------



## dirkbo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am Wochenende war ich mit nem Kollegen an der Ruhr in Hattingen.
Auf Futterkorb und Made konnten wir mehrere Barben überlisten.
Hier meine erste Barbe aus der Ruhr:


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich war gestern mit ein paar Freunden in Biebesheim, das ergebniss:
1 Aal 55cm (Auf Made beim Einholen des Futterkorbs nach 5 metern)
2 Brachsen
1 Rotauge
3 Ordentliche Barben (größte 58cm)
1 Gründling
und unzählige Microbarben

geangelt haben wir zusammen mit nur 2 Ruten (die kollegen haten kein Rhein festes Material)


----------



## Blackshark91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War vorgestern unterwegs hab eine 50er Barbe gefangen schwimmt jetzt weiter im Rhein mein Freund direkt neben mir eine 81er 2,7 Kilo. Wir haben mit Grundblei geangelt ohne Futter da es sowieso in der Strömung sofort weg ist.


----------



## psko

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Blaskshark91,



Blackshark91 schrieb:


> War vorgestern unterwegs hab eine 50er Barbe gefangen schwimmt jetzt weiter im Rhein mein Freund direkt neben mir eine 81er 2,7 Kilo. Wir haben mit Grundblei geangelt ohne Futter da es sowieso in der Strömung sofort weg ist.




ihr habt einfach den blanken haken ins Wasser gehalten oder was meinst Du mit "ohne Futter"?

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Blackshark91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

oh :q nein Maden hatten wir schon am Haken aber kein Futter zum Anfüttern im Futterkorb.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

81 cm und 2,7kg! Scheit wohl eine Magersüchtige Barbe bei der Größe gewesen zu sein! wir fangen normal ü60er in der gewichtsklasse


----------



## Blackshark91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Was kann ich dafür das die Barbe so wächst wir haben die mit einer Digitalwaage gemessen und die sagt 2,7 kilo und das Massband ausm Baumarkt zeigt 81 cm


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nichts für ungut! ich wollte nicht beleidigen

Also petr zu dem riesen fisch #h


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Move

Weisst du was mit Jens und den anderen los ist? Von dennen hört man auch nichts mehr...?!


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Haben momentan viel zu tun, und Angst dass sie bei dem Pegel nix zu fangen


----------



## Weißfischkiller90

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hab die Woche am Rhein geangelt und relativ gut gefangen.
14 Barben alle so um die 60-65cm. Eine gute von 71cm war dabei. Ansonsten über 30 untermaßige und noch einige Brassen, Nasen und Rotaugen.
Gefangen hab ich überwiegnt mit Käse, Frolic und Maden.
Mir sind aber ca. 15 Montagen abgerissen, dass war net so doll.

Gruß Tim


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Haben momentan viel zu tun, und Angst dass sie bei dem Pegel nix zu fangen


 
warum sollen wir denn angst haben. können dich ja fragen wie es geht:q

2 augustwoche ist definitiv mal wieder barbe dran. wenn das karpfenangeln am see nicht so genial gemütlich wäre (grillen usw.), hätten wir längst mal wieder aufgeschlagen.


----------



## monster

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also am Rhein ist es auch gemütlich mit Grillen und so. Ausserdem ist es so witzig, wie sich plötzlich alle, die vorher noch so dumm geguckt haben als ich mein Angelzeug ausgepackt habe, vor neugier drängeln wenn ich nach ein paar Minuten den ersten Fisch dran habe. 

Dann geht die Fragerei los und auf einmal ist Angeln total cool, vor allem wenn die dicken Dinger am Haken hängen, die richtig kämpfen 

und 80g sind echt die untere Grenze an der Strömung und man glaubt garnicht, wieviel Strömungsdruck so eine 30er Schnur abkriegt, na holla. Als ich nen Hänger hatte hab ich das mal zu spüren bekommen. Gott sei dank konnte ich den lösen, so hab ich wirklich wenig Verluste im Rhein, musste seit einem Jahr vielleicht 4 Bleie verschmerzen und einen Futterkorb


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@monster: barbenfischen bei uns ist nicht so gemütlich. die strömung macht fast permanent arbeit. geht zwar, aber nicht vernünftig zu pennen ist eher schlecht für den anschliessenden tag.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

80g die unterste Grenze? bei unseren stellen dürften es momentan 180g sein, gut gibt auch stellen an denen es mit 140g gehen könnte


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so auch hier mal kurz:
Gestern mit atibandi am Rhein gewesen
1 * 63, 1*58, ca 8 * ~35

grüße Markus


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so wieder mal kurz:
Gestern mit atibandi am Rhein gewesen
1 * 62, 1*60, ca 7 * 35 - 45 cm (Fett- & Muskel-, Kampf-, Microbarben) 

grüße Markus


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

gestern zwei erwischt 40cm und 58cm...

mfg Flo


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

heyho kollegen,

so waren auch mal wieder. war mehr lustig, als erfolgreich auf barbe gefischt. hier ne zusammenfassung  http://www.barbenfischen.de/storys/wenn es schon so anfaengt/wenn es schon so anfaengt.html


----------



## monster

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

#:ich werde heute mal wieder gehen, mal schaun was so an den haken geht. Hab neue Bleie und ne Feederrute, paar schöne Haken mit längerem Vorfach und ein paar interesannte Köder, mal sehen was die bringen.#w


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mal schauen was die Bartelträger morgen sagen....


----------



## danny877

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin zusammen,

ich war heute Morgen mir Boardi Strumbi am Rhein unterwegs. Unsere Gufis waren eigentlich den Zandern gedacht. Er konnte aber seine erste richtig auf Gufi gebissene RAUBBARBE landen.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich hol mal den Thread aus der versenknung wieder hoch mit 10 Barben

davon 3 Mikros, 6 um 45cm und eine von 69cm.

dazu noch etwas beifang (Zährte, Rotauge Gründling)

Letzte woche waren es in 2 sessions auch insgesammt 15 Barben, aber nix nenneswertes (alle um 45 cm also keine Riesen)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab gehört, einer hätte heute ne 5kg barbe gefangen.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> hab gehört, einer hätte heute ne 5kg barbe gefangen.


 
wer? du? glaubst doch selber nicht ...:g 

du weisst doch gar net mehr wie ne barbe aussieht, solange wie du schon nicht mehr raus warst ...|supergri

wo ist das bild?? oder soll ich dir das bild von meiner fast 5kg barbe nochmal schicken ...|rolleyes


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Kannst mir glauben was du willst, reicher, größer oder toller werd ich dadurch nicht. Aber egal fakt ist, ich hab sie gehabt! und konnte sie dank nem Netten älteren Herren auch wiegen. 

73cm und 10 pfund! :k

Nebenbei noch 62cm, 57cm, 52cm, 5 von 45cm, und 3 Mikrobarben kleiner gleich 35cm.

geangelt habe ich an meinem neuen Platz in gernsheim von 15 -19.30 Uhr

PS anstatt geld(welches ich nicht habe) für eine Kamera auszugeben, gehe ich lieber Angeln. Da hab ich mehr von!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

da steckt viel wahres in moves posting .


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war gestern noch mal drausen. Pack mein zeug aus erster Wurf, kommt die Wasserschutzpolizei.  
Beim Suchen nasch meinem Angelschein fiel mir auf das er auf meinem Schreibtisch zu Hause lag. UPS. ICh den Herren net erklärt das ich das ding zu Hause vergessen habe, und ob ich ihnen den schein nicht Nachträglich zeigen Könnte? 
Zum glück waren die jungs gut Drauf, haben eine meiner zwei ruten (ich hab nur mit einer geangelt) einkassiert und cih bin schnell nach Darmstadt geheizt. Nach 50 min für 50km im berufsverkehr konnte ich mein gelärsch bei denen in der Wacht abholen und mich entlich den Wichtigen dingen im Leben wittmen - den Barben. 

Gleich nach dem zweiten wurf hatte ich eine 62er, der nächste wurf war eine 68er, zwei würfe später eine 57er und irgendwann noch eine 60er und eine 45er. Das so in den ersten 1 1/2 stunden. Danach nix. Erst nach 1 1/2 stunden bis beim Testen mit Mais nen dickes Bresen. 

War also ein Abenteuerlicher tripp


----------



## Rur-Angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Allerseits, ich habe am Montag überhaupt meine allererste Barbenerfahrung gemacht. 
Drei Stück in der Rur bei Heinsberg. Zwei auf Käseteig (Maasdammer gewürfelt mit Paniermehl im Verhältnis von ca. drei Teilen P-mehl und einem Teil Käse). Die andere Barbe auf, Ihr werdet es kaum glauben, auf Paniermehl mit Röstzwiebeln also einem Röstzwiebelteig in ungefähr gleichem Verhältnis wie beim Käse. Alle drei waren zwischen 50 und 60 cm. Waren meine ersten Barbendrills. Echt geil.
Habe bevor ich mich auf Barbe an die Rur gesetzt habe viel über die Fische gelesen und dachte mir hier könnte es klappen und Experiment gelungen. Vielleicht stehen die Rhein-Barben ja auch auf Röstzwiebeln (von Feinkost-Lidl).


----------



## Stippi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich konnte gestern auch zum ersten Mal einen gezielten Fang einer Barbe verzeichnen. Hatte mich mit meiner heavy Feeder an der Werra an einer starken Strömungskante positioniert. Schon nach 5 Minuten hatte ich einen heftigen Biss, doch der Haken bog sich beim Anhieb auf. Danach folgte noch ne 38er Barbe und eine 30er|bla:. Die Stelle Brachte an dem Tag auf Wurm noch eine 62er  hervor, die von nem Vereinskollegen gefangen wurde.#6


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

petri zu euren barben. es sollte jetzt die beste zeit anbrechen.  nächste woche wird auch hier endlich mal wieder auf barbe gefischt


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hier mal eine meiner Barben, gefangen auf Pellet!


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Feister Fisch! Petri! :g


----------



## herby.b

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja es brechen wieder die guten Zeiten an,nach einer Beißflaute von gut 10 Tagen habe ich am Sonntag Abend in 30 min 4 Stück zwischen 60 und 68 cm gefangen,und gestern Abend eine 71 er,so einen richtigen Knaller,beim Drillen dachte schon meine PB vom letzte Jahr wäre geknackt aber ich glaube sie war nicht ganz so schwer.Foto schicke ich Dir rüber.
Gruß Herby


----------



## herby.b

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hier das Foto,konnte nur eines machen,als ich den Selbstauslöser versuchte war der Akku am Ende.
Als größenvergleich,der Kescherbügel hat 85 cm.


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Servus zusammen!

Hat gestern beim Karpfenangeln auf nen 20mm Selfmade-Boilie gebissen!
Leider habe ich kein Maß und die Waage ist mir gestern auch noch abgesoffen :c


----------



## herby.b

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ein wirklich schöner Fisch.Petri Heil
War gestern auch noch am Wasser,aber außer Wasser von oben hats nichts gegeben(meine Sachen sind jetzt noch nicht trocken).
Gruß Herby


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@shogun: petri auch dir. da baruchste kein mass für, sind wirklich gute barben. bleib dran


----------



## ShogunZ

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzG: Danke dir! 
Konnte ich leider nur als "Beifang" verbuchen! Solche Fische sind jedoch immer willkommen!


----------



## Hecht-Hirte

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo @ All,

hab mich mal nen bißchen vom Hecht weg orientiert, da ich direkt am Rhein lebe und diesen natürlich auch mal ordentlich befischen wollte. Da wir früher schon des Öfteren Nachts am Rhein gesessen haben und auch ganz gute Aale gefangen haben, tagsüber aber eigentlich nur Brassen an den Haken gingen, musste nun ein neuer Zielfisch her. Nen bißchen im Netz gestöbert und prompt bin ich auf barbenfischen.de gestoßen. Tolle Seite die mich direkt gepackt hat. Also Sachen ins Auto und direkt ans Wasser, doch wie immer ist aller Anfang schwer. Erster Tag: Schneidertag. Zweiter Tag: Schneidertag, irgendwas läuft schief? Dann aber an einem der seltenen sonnigen Sonntage in diesem Jahr einfach noch mal los um nen paar Maden zu baden und  es kam was kommen musste. Die Köder sind keine 15 Minuten im Wasser und schon rappelts in der ersten Rute. Nach gutem und aufregenden Drill liegt eine 67er Barbe im Kescher.
Von dem Moment an war ich infiziert und es zog mich noch drei mal an den Rhein in der letzten Woche. Insgesamt konnten wir zehn Barben zwischen 35 und 67cm fangen, ein Rotauge von 42cm und mehre Brassen.
Ich frage mich nun, ob ich die Ausbeute noch deutlich erhöhen könnte, wenn ich einen Futterkorb benutzen würde. Bislang habe ich nur mit einer einfachen Bleimontage gefischt.
Muss ich den Köder direkt in der Strömung anbieten? Genügt es auch an der Strömungskante?
Wirkt sich das Hochwasser auf das Beisverhalten der Barben aus? Gestern nicht ein Barben-Biss an gleicher Stelle.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten/Tips und hier noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@barbenhirte: freut mich das es bei dir gut funktioniert. mit korb wäre es sicher wesentlich besser (es sei denn du weisst ganz genau wo sie sich aufhalten und musst sie deshalb nicht lotsen). fingen bislang am besten in der strömung (unabhängig der jahreszeit). hochwasser verändert meist die aufenhaltsorte, in richtung geschützer bereiche (nicht in seitenarmen). versuche es weiter an der stelle und fütter mal ordentlich.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute war ein ganz bitterer Tag für mich. In 3h hatte ich es gerade mal auf 3 handlange Rotaugen gebracht. Hatte natürlich um die Jahreszeit mit wesentlich mehr gerechnet. War zwar vielleicht nicht der beste Platz  an der Strecke, dennoch war es viel zu dünn. 
Thorsten (Fever) fischte mit der Stippe und seine Frau Anja mit der Feeder etwa 30m unterhalb und haben mir mal ein paar Lehrstunden gegeben . Richtig wild bissen die Barben zwar auch dort nicht, aber immerhin konnten ein paar gute Barben und auch Brassen gelandet werden. Wieder mal fielen die doch eindeutigen Beissphasen auf. Thorsten hatte einige Tage zuvor schon sehr gut gefangen.  Zeigt aber mal wieder wie unterschiedlich einzelne Sitzungen sein können.
Werde es das nächste Mal mal an nem anderen Gewässerstück versuchen, obwohl ja (wie man bei den Kollegen sehen konnte) Fisch da ist.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute mit Move einige Barben bis 68 und einigen Beifang erwischt. Klasse Wetter und einigermassen Fisch. Natürlich für diese Jahreszeit zu wenig. Werde morgen vielleicht mal was über den Trip zusammenschreiben.


----------



## Hecht-Hirte

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am Freitag noch mal los gewesen und drei Barben gefangen. Die erste hatte ganze 15 cm, die zweite schon 30 und dann knallte es richtig in der Rute. Zum Vorschein kam ne 72er Barbe von etwa 4kg. Hat an der gerade neu erworbenen Feeder-Rute richtig Spaß gebracht. Leider hab ich kein Bild, da uns erst viel später aufgefallen ist, dass wir doch ein Foto hätten machen können.#q
War am Samstag Morgen noch mal kurz am Rhein, ging aber wieder garnichts. Unsere Barben haben komischerweise alle nach 12.00 gebissen. Gibt es bestimmte Tageszeiten die besonders fängig sind?


----------



## Hobbit

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war heut von 8 bis 11 in gernsheim, ein paar hundert meter stromaufwärts von der kaputten brücke.

konnte eine barbe von ca.50cm fangen, sonst nur bresen(aber auch net wirklich viele)

hobbit


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hirte: 4kg ist sehr gut. wünschte mir auch mal wieder eine . beisszeit ist bei uns eher früher. von 9-13 uhr läuft es  (wenn was läuft .

@hobbit: habe momentan auch nicht gerade nen lauf. nächste woche wird aber erneut angegriffen.

haben übrigens ein paar neue sache auf der page. wer interesse hat unter news  nachschauen.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich war nch dem Hobbit an der (fast) gleichen stelle und konte auch nur eine 50er und eine Mikrobarbe ergattern.

@MG wir müssen uns mal gedanken machen wo wir mit den kleinen hin gehen, Weil die Stelle in Gernsheim scheint wohl ne richtige Zicke zu sein.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

keine panik, da zaubern wir schon was aus dem hut.


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hatte gestern eine 68er mit geschätzt auch an die 4Kilo, an einer 1 3/4 lbs Rute, macht echt Spaß


----------



## Hirse_Ali

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe auch heute barbel gefangen, 3890 gramm, mit hirsepopps gehts gut.


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute Nachmittag am Rhein, in Düsseldorf, hinter dem Messegelände an den Buhnen...  Zwei oder drei Nuckler.... mehr tat sich nicht, mein alter Herr hatte Glück und fuhr zumindest nicht als Schneider nach Hause, ein kleiner 16er Barsch hatte den Wurm inhaliert.... keine Barbe, kein Brassen... dafür hat dein Freund und Helfer 100m weiter nen Schwarzangler hopps genommen und das Tackel eingeladen! Die Wapo kreuzte vorher ca. 20 min an den Buhnen, es waren recht viele Angler dort (habe 9 gezählt - keiner hat was gefangen...), kurze Zeit später dann die Bereiften.





Gruß Doc


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hatte gestern auch von der WAPO besuch. Die sind an meiner Stelle Regelmäsig da. Das Tolle daran. Du hösrt (fast) nie Aalglöckchen. Na ja, die fänge macht es nicht besser. gestern bei 7 stunden Ansitz 2 Barben von 64 und 60 cm. Kolege hat noch eine verloren.


----------



## Hobbit

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war eben wieder in gernsheim, an der stell, wo ich OnTheMove getroffen hatte

wir hatte da ein vereinsfischen

insgesamt 1stipper und 3 feederer


wir hatte in 3 stunden nochnichma einen einzigen biss
nochnichma die maden waren in irgendeiner srt und weise berührt

es war sehr deprimierend


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi,

die barben laufen jetzt gut. allerdings bei uns nur wenn viele lebendköder im futter enthalten sind. |evil:

also jetzt raus ans wasser.

p.s. update auf der website


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Hobbit Die stelle dort ist bei dem Wasserstand momentan ziemlich Tod, deshalb mach ich mich momentan eher nach Nordheim dort hab ich am gleichen tag wie euer Wettbewerb trotz kater und wurffaulheit in 3 stunden 4 Barben gefangen und etwas Fisch verloren.

@MG die Sesion war klasse hat mir und den kiddis echt spaß gemacht. Ist ne echt lange story geworden!


----------



## Naglfar

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab am letzten Samstag meine erste Barbe gefangen! 52cm, 3 Pfund, auf Mistwurm-Made-Kombi in der Amper bei Zolling.
Dies war ca. um 8:30Uhr. Ich habe diese Stelle dann den ganzen Tag weiter befischt mit Futterkörbchen, konnte jedoch keinen einzigen Zupferer mehr verzeichnen.
Muß dazu sagen, dass ich keine besondere Erfahrung mit Flüssen habe.

Leider gibts kein Foto. Hatte die Cam nicht dabei und daheim hat sich mein Vater sofort erbarmt und den Fisch ausgenommen, bevor ich noch ein Foto machen konnte.

Gruß,
Naglfar


----------



## fireline

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi

hab diese schöne barbe heut morgen auf gummi gefangen

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/7173/barbe1qd1.jpg

und dann diese noch auf maden

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/6408/barbe2sd5.jpg


mfg


----------



## höcht

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wow!!! Wie lang hast du geangelt? Und mit welcher methode und wo?(damit mein ich strömung und ob du in der mitte oder am rand warst!


----------



## fireline

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@höcht

des mit der spinnrute hat a bisserl gedauert,dann hob i mei grundgat gnommen ,150gr grundblei dran,ein paar maden an einen 3er wurmhaken (hatte keinen anderen dabei) und ca 40m (200m hinter der turbine)weit gworfen,des war eine sach auf 2 stunden,komm grad wieder,auf spinnrute null,auf grund und made,2 stck auf eine halbe stunde,beide um die 70cm

mfg


----------



## Naglfar

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

servus,
@fireline: ich werd nimmer. War den ganzen Samstag an der Amper. Nix! Ausser zwei Barschen hat sich nix getan. Keine Barbe, weit und breit, trotz tollem Futter und Platzwechsel.

Petri! Wenn man die Bilder sieht, wird man richtig neidisch. Wo gehst du auf Barben?

Gruß,
Naglfar


----------



## fireline

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@naqlfar

treib mich an der donau zw. rgbg und strbg rum

mfg


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wo sind die Barben????? Keiner mehr am Wasser?????


*MG*????? *MOVE*????? *SIGI*??????
Noch wenige Wochen, dann gibts Donaubarben, falls vorhanden#c
Keine Ahnung!!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Hucho hucho

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,  war die letzten zwei Wochenenden an der Donau: null, nicht mal ein Döbel. Wasserstand eigentlich recht gut, etwas erhöht, leicht trüb. Köder: Frühstücksfleisch, Mais, Wurm. Verschiedene Stellen, sogar vorgefüttert. Nächstes We gehts noch mal los.

Gruß


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

HASI du lebst auch noch!

Bei mir ist grade das Angeln nur eingeschrenkt möglich, Da ich anfang Januar ne Bandscheiben OP hatte. Aber zum frühling bin ich wieder da!!!!

Aber ich wünsch dir viel erfolg an der Donau, und Bitte berichte!!!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So Leute. Ich habe eben einen geilen Bericht über Barben in der Donau gelesen!!!!
Könnt ihr euch an die Diskusion von Ü 70 und Ü 80 noch erinnern????
Hier, in der Nähe von Wien, gibt es beachtliche Barben und ich glaube einen geilen Bestand.
@ MG, Sigi, fisheye, Move - ich werde bald die ersten Bilder präsentieren.

*Jahreskarte ca 500,- € !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Wenn das mal kein Schnäpppppppchen ist!!!!!!!*

*Bis die Tage dann!!!!!*


----------



## rob

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na da werden wir sehen ,dass wir etwas zusammen bringen:m
barben um die 70-80 sind bei uns an der donau nicht wirklich eine seltenheit.
immer wieder fangen wir wirklich sehr große braben.auch oft als beifang beim karpfenfischen.nur da brauch ich sie nicht
leider hatte ich die letzten beiden wochenenden keinen biss.
eventuell haben wir ja diesesmal mehr glück...schaun me mal.
ich freu mich schon......
karsten ,ich nehm doch noch ein grundfutter mit.vielleicht ist der futterkorb jetzt gar nicht sooo schlecht..
lg rob


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



rob schrieb:


> na da werden wir sehen ,dass wir etwas zusammen bringen:m
> barben um die 70-80 sind bei uns an der donau nicht wirklich eine seltenheit.
> immer wieder fangen wir wirklich sehr große braben.auch oft als beifang beim karpfenfischen.nur da brauch ich sie nicht
> leider hatte ich die letzten beiden wochenenden keinen biss.
> eventuell haben wir ja diesesmal mehr glück...schaun me mal.
> ich freu mich schon......
> karsten ,ich nehm doch noch ein grundfutter mit.vielleicht ist der futterkorb jetzt gar nicht sooo schlecht..
> lg rob


 
:g Habe ich es mir doch gedacht!!!!!!!!
Glaube mir, ich benötige meinen DEGA, wenn ich das ganze Gerödel hier habe. Aber erst mal muss ich dein Futter benutzen))))))|rolleyes
Mache ich immer so))))))
Du solltest schon mal die Linse putzen und den Weitwinkel klar machen, dass wir die Barben nicht als Panoramabild zusammenkleben müssen. Sie werden sonst zu klein erscheinen, weil wir zu weit weg gehen müssen um sie auf ein Bild zu bekommen))))))
Super DEUTSCH zum nachdenken)))))))))))))


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hasi: Weitwinkel doch sicher nur, weil Du zugenommen hast .

Aber klar zieh doch mal paar Lappen aus der Donau raus und mach mal nen Bericht. Durch diverse Widrigkeiten wird es (zumindest bei mir) die nächsten Wochen noch nix mit dem Fischen. 

Mal gespannt ob das mit den Riesenbarben so einfach wird wie Ihr sagt. Hatten wir doch schon öfter, dass dann genau die 80iger nicht kamen


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> Hasi: Weitwinkel doch sicher nur, weil Du zugenommen hast .
> 
> Aber klar zieh doch mal paar Lappen aus der Donau raus und mach mal nen Bericht. Durch diverse Widrigkeiten wird es (zumindest bei mir) die nächsten Wochen noch nix mit dem Fischen.
> 
> Mal gespannt ob das mit den Riesenbarben so einfach wird wie Ihr sagt. Hatten wir doch schon öfter, dass dann genau die 80iger nicht kamen


 
 Ja Ne Is Klar))))))))))))))))
Ich werde versuchen, immer Abwärts zu sitzen, so wie du immer))) Dann wird es klappen. Junge Junge, was haben wir für *DICH* Futter reingehauen.

Tschöööööööööööö


----------



## Shadow_494

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich wollte mal Fragen ob jemand von euch die Lahn kennt, oder vielleicht schonmal von ihr gehört habt. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sogar sagen sagen, ob man dort gut auf Barbe angeln kann? Und reicht ein Futterkorb mit 70-80g aus?

Greetz


----------



## bagsta343

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi shadow...

die lahn ist ein nahezu stehendes gewässer...(nahezu)
an den meisten stellen kannst du auch leichter fischen...
wenn du längere sessions mit viel futter rocken willst, dann
würde ich dir zu stärkerem material raten...(Karpfen). 

war schon ein paar mal da...allerdings nicht zum fischen.
hab einiges von guten karpfen und welsen gehört...

gruss der bagsta


----------



## bagsta343

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo Barbenjäger...

öffne einen neuen fang-threat "Aktuelle Barbenfänge 2008"
um die fänge zu bündeln und evtl. erkenntnisse über verhalten, bestand usw. erhalten zu können...

bitte helft mit eine fang-tabelle erstellen zu können...

wichtig wären hierbei detailierte angaben zu:

-Fangzeit: monat,tag,uhrzeit
-Fangmethode: z.B Feedern etc.,
-Köder:Hakenköder 
-Futter: evtl. (süss, würzig, herb...)
-Gewässer
-Wasserstände: hoch, normal, niedrig
-Temperaturen: wasser, luft
-Mond: voll, halb, zunehmend, abnehmend etc
-Fisch: länge, gewicht
-Releast: ja, nein
-ist euch etwas aussergewöhnliches aufgefallen ;+?
z.B krankheiten etc...


natürlich wie immer foto wenn vorhanden...

grundsätzlich sind die angaben natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, wäre aber schön wenn ihr zumindest bei grundsätzlichen angaben mitziehen würdet...

bitte keine privat. postes in diesem trööt bekaspern, um das ganze für jeden übersichtlich zu halten. das können wir nach wie vor auch hier tun...

danke, gruss und petri
der bagsta


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute starteten Timo und ich den ersten Barbeneinsatz in 2008. Zu diesem denkwürdigen Ereignis holten wir uns den fachmänischen Beistand von Move, welcher uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand. Weiterhin brachte er so viel Durst mit, dass er das eigentlich für mich vorgesehene Kaltgetränk zu sich nahm.
Nach etwa einer Stunde bekam ich den ersten Biss, welcher im Drill jedoch ausschlitze. Leider war die Hakenspitze vorher durch einen Steinkontakt etwas entschärft worden und konnte so nicht eindringen.
Nochmal 90 Minuten  später war es wieder meine Rute, welche ausschlug. Auch hier blieb mir das Pech hold und ich verlor auch diese Barbe. 
Wenigstens Timo hatte nichts verlernt und landete eine ca.60cm Barbe. Da er ja immerhin 100% seiner Bisse verwandeln konnte, war er natürlich jetzt der richtige Ansprechpartner für Tipps zum Drill. 
Diese versuchte ich nun zu beherzigen und konnte dann doch noch die erste 2008er Barbe mit 63cm anlanden . 
Der Einsatz  machte mal wieder richtig Laune, da auch das Wetter mitspielte. 
Letzendlich rechneten wir eigentlich nicht mit so vielen Bissen, da wir diese Stelle schon beinahe Jahre nicht mehr befischt hatten und diese nie für viele Bisse gut war (zumindest um diese Jahreszeit). Beisszeiten sind wie vermutet eher am späten Nachmittag zu sehen.


----------



## Felix 1969

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri Heil den Fängern.Ich interessiere mich seit neustem auch für das Barben fischen.Auf was haben die denn gebissen?


----------



## Bushmaster3k

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich hab da auch mal ne frage,wollte mal wissen ob barben auch schmecken??


----------



## apollo134

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

:vik::vik::vik:





sigi schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag mit MainzGonsenheim für 5 Stunden am Rhein zum Feedern unterwegs. Ich habe mir riesen Futterkörbe besorgt und ordentlich gefüttert. Ich dachte immer im Winter solle  man  nicht zuviel füttern, aber nach ein paar  Stunden hatten wir  die Fische am platz. Wir hatten  recht viele Bisse, die wir  allerdings  nicht alle verwerten konnten. Trotzdem konnten wir 8 Barben bis 6 Pfund  und zwei  Brassen bis 5 Pfund fangen. Gerade als wir Feierabend machen wollten und  das Futter leer war, find es richtig gut an zu beissen, teilweise hatte ich  beim Drullen noch einen Biss auf der zweiten Rute.


----------



## apollo134

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

supper aber wo am rhein denn???? in nrw und wieviel futter habt ihr benutzt und welches danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@felix: wir fischen mit madenbündel (ab 8 stck.)
@bush: manchen schmecken sie und den meisten eher nicht wegen den kräten. kommt vermutlich auf die zubereitung an. versuch es halt mal.
@apollo: achtung nichts durcheinanderbringen, da dies ne andere stelle war


----------



## apollo134

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja eigendlich schon aber die sehen so schön aus da lasse ich sie immer wieder frei und ausser dem haben sie soviele gräten|rolleyes


----------



## apollo134

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nee nee schon klar aber wo denn jetzt


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wir hatten beide nicht viel mehr als 1kg futter. haben es recht locker angehen lassen in den 4h, sonst hätte es wohl eher nicht gereicht.

wir fischten bei mainz.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe heute das perfekte Wetter (warum kann es nicht immer so sein ? dazu genutzt, um einen Mittagstrip zu starten.  Es biss zuerst durchschnittlich alle 40 Minuten eine Barbe, sodass ich mit 6 Stück aufgehört habe. Sie bissen recht weit draussen, wobei nur eine wirklich gute von 65cm dabei war. Die anderen waren zwar auch alle um die 60cm, von der Form her allerdings recht schmal.  Gegen Spätnachmittag (17Uhr) konnte ich überhaupt keinen Biss mehr verzeichnen.
Auf ca. 70m Entfernung sprangen etliche kleinere Barben, was aber bei der Strömung ein nicht fischbaren Bereich darstellt. Dies galt nicht für den Kormoran, welcher sich dort wohl den Magen vollschlagen konnte.
Die Barben laufen wirklich gut. Manchmal war selbst im Herbst weniger Fisch am Start. Könnte also ein guter Frühling werden, sollten die Dicken sich entschliessen mal reinzuhämmern.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So, ich will endlich mal wieder eine Fangmeldung schreiben.

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder mit einem Kollegen drausen. Und gefangen haben wir 3 Barben. Davon eine Fette 68er barben dame.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

petri dazu. markus was haste denn wieder mit der hose angestellt, ach neien sag nicht was da drauf hängt.

wie lange wart ihr druassen und in welchem zeitraum?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

draußen waren wir von 14.30 - 17.30 Uhr. Gebissen hat es aber erst ab 16.30 Uhr.

Ich werd mit dem Kollegen gleich wieder rausfahren. Muss nur grad was essen, und dann gehts auch schon los!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na dann viel erfolg. werde es morgen auch mal versuchen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

übrigens habe ich gerade einige updates an der website durchgezogen. wer sich fürs optimieren von maden interessiert, bitte mal unter news nachschauen.


----------



## Hecht-Hirte

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri zu den ersten Barbenfängen 2008!

Da werd ich die Tage doch mal schauen, ob die Barben bei uns in Wesel auch schon wieder aktiv sind. Letztes Jahr lief es für das erste Jahr doch recht gut und wenn man erst mal Blut geleckt hat, dann gehen die Barben einem nicht mehr ausem Kopp.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War letztes Jahr bei Uli B. zu nem Raubfischlehrgang. Die Strecke ist klasse, da geht bestimmt einiges an Barben oder?

P.S.: Hatten heute auch ganz gute dabei, doch das möchte/muss Torsten verwursten .


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hatte gestern nur eine, und mein kollege hat die nächsten zwei bisse verhauen! Da bin ich mal gespann was Thorsten so schreibt.


----------



## Hecht-Hirte

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Muss auf jeden Fall ne gute Strecke sein, da wir anfangs einfach nen paar Maden auf Grund gelegt haben und plötzlich ne Barbe dranhing. Danach haben wir ihnen dann schon gezielter nachgestellt, was sich auch ausgezahlt hat. 
Trotzdem wir ohne Futterkorb gefischt haben, konnten wir immer zwischen zwei und fünf Barben pro Sitzung landen, zusätzlich noch einige Aussteiger und Fehlbisse.
Größter Fang war ne 72er und einige gute 60er hatten wir auch noch zu verzeichnen. In den nächsten Tagen werden wir dann mal schauen, ob die Barben hier auch schon wieder so aktiv sind.


----------



## Felix 1969

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@on the move

Petri Heil zu den schönen Barben#6


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nabönd zusammen,

sodele, komme gerade vom Rhein bei Duisburg Walsum zurück.
war gegen 9:30 am Wasser, den ganzen Kram aufgebaut, Kippchen geraucht, dann steht ein älterer Herr hinter mir. 
Fing auch gleich zu erzählen an. "Warum sitzte mitten in der Steinpackung und nicht 3m weiter oben direkt auf der Buhe, welche Köder benutzt Du?" Wollte er wissen. "Ah, Made und Käse?! Auf Barben kannste es vergessen, die stehen alle im Hafen, Wasser im Strom ist zu kalt und überhaupt, wieso fischt du nicht da hinten.. bla bla bla!" Aha... zum Glück war er nach 5min wieder verschwunden|uhoh: 
Es dauerte dann gefühlte 3min als die Spitze der rechten Feederrute einen entzückenden Tanz vollführte!  Anhieb - Kontakt! Der Drill machte richtig laune, immer wieder versuchte der Fisch mit kräftigen Fluchten in den Hauptstrom zu gelangen. Kurz darauf war er im Kescher :vik: Eine, naja, immerhin 54er Barbe sollte mein Erster Fisch dieses Jahr am Rhein sein. GEIL! 

Kurz darauf Biss auf der anderen Rute, leider ist er nach 3m ausgestiegen.  
Es dauerte nicht lange als plötzlich der Freilauf der li. Rute einen sagenhaft Run machte. Anhieb, Rute (Feeder mit 250gr Wg)krumm... wahnsinns Wiederstand der zuerst an einen Hänger erinnert. Ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen, versucht zu pumpen, half nix... mit einer Kraft zog der Fisch in den Hauptstrom und suchte immer Grundnähe. Ein anderer Angler, übrigens auch ein Boardi dessen  Namen ich schon WIEDER vergessen habe, sorry, kam schnell herbeigeeilt um zu helfen. An dieser Stelle noch mal DANKE! Beim Versuch dagegen zu halten, verabschiedete sich dann das 0,28er Vorfach und ich hätte mich fast auf den Arsch gesetzt... :c:c:c Ich hätte zu gerne gewusst was DAS fürn Brocken war.... mein lieber Scholli..... Ne Barbe war das nicht! Köder war übrigens ein fettes Madenbündel auf einem 8er Haken.
Aber es sollte weitergehen, 30min später wieder BISS, Anhieb - sitzt!  Freu...  ein paar  Kurbelumdrehungen  später  ....  ausgestiegen..... oh man... |uhoh:  Dann, so ab 14:00 tat sich überhaupt nix mehr, absolut tote Hose. Man kann nicht immer gewinnen, aber das Angeln hat heute unheimlich viel Freude bereitet! Ein Dank an Petrus! #g

Hier noch ein katastrophales Foto der strammen Barbe.







Gruß

Doc |wavey:


----------



## forelle03

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hey Doc Plato
Schöner Bericht und das Foto ist ja nicht ganz so schlecht.
Dickes Petri.
Den Kescher haste den gestrickt oder ist das der Rest von dem Pullover für deine Holde


----------



## sigi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Drill mit Vorfachbruch hört sich doch stark nach Barbe an.


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Grummel.... nää, der U-kescher ist nit selbst gestrickt... der is so gekäuft! #4


@ Sigi, das war nit meine erste Barbe und ich weiss auch wie sich ne große Barbe im Drill anfühlt, aber dieser Fisch ließ keine Barben-typischen Zeichen von sich, es war nur einfach ein permantener heftiger Zug auf der Rute/Schnur, ohne irgendwelche Stöße oder Schläge zu spüren... Das Biest ging ab wie eine gemächliche Dampflokomotive - next Stop Nordsee... und die Ausrüstung war auf große Barben abgestimmt!  
Der Kollege der dazu kam, tippte auf einen echt großen Raubaal, ich vom Gefühl her sogar auf Waller, aber auf ein dickes Madenbündel am 8er Haken im Hauptstrom kurz vor der Strömungskante? Es gibt da zwar 2 Löcher wo eeeeevvvt.Waller stehen könnten aber dort habe ich defenitiv nicht gefischt... ;+;+ 
Wie auch immer, was es war werde ich wohl nie erfahren, aber eins weiss ich, ich habe noch mehr als ausreichend Köder im Haus und werde Morgen wieder dort ansitzen, allerdings mit  noch schwererer Ausrüstung, ich will es wissen! 

#h


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Morgen wieder dort ansitzen, allerdings mit  noch schwererer Ausrüstung, ich will es wissen!
> 
> #h




Ein Zupper, das wars heute. |motz:


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich würde auch auf Barbe schätzen. Aber so richtig schön in der Seite gehakt. Da Merkst du nix mehr von Kopfstößen sondern permanent nur Zug!


----------



## Schroeder04

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Doc Plato.
Sch... Bereitschaft,wäre gerne dabei gewesen!!!!!
Kenne die Stelle sehr gut,habe da ( fast)immer kapitale Barben übelistet


----------



## carphunter85

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi, hab da mal ne Frage, da hier ja doch einige Barbencracks unterwegs sind... Bin ja eigendlich mehr am Rhein auf Zander unterwegs, aber in der Schonzeit versuch ich doch immer mal wieder mein Glück auf Barbe. Hatte bisher das Problem, keinen richtigen Haken zu finden. Entweder meine Haken wurden von Barben im Drill aufgebogen, oder die waren so dick, dass die Maden beim beködern geplatzt sind (Karpfenhaken aus der Boiliefischerei, nur ne Nummer kleiner). 
Nun würde mich interessiern, welche Haken ihr so benutzt? Habe es auch schon mal mit nem Maggot-Ring (von Korda) am Haar versucht. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Guck mal bei uns auf die Seite unter dem link: http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/geraet/haken/haken.html 
Da wird dir geholfen.

ich persöhlich benutze den TXR-6 von Mosella in gr.8 . Der Haken ist Sau scharf und ich hab ihn noch nie richtig aufgebogen. Die Hakenspitze hält auch einges aus.


----------



## Schroeder04

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Leute
War heute in Duisburg,mal sehen was die Barben machen. Alles eingepakt und ab.

Scheck,der Rhein is ja randvoll,also wieder home. Sch.....


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

grad wenn der Rhein randvoll ist geht was!

Hätte ich momentan die Zeit würde ich nur noch draußen sitzen!

Wichtig ist nur zu wissen wo jetzt das wasser die entsprechende Tiefe hat! Das sind halt die plätze an denen es jetzt futter gibt an das die Barben vorher nich ran kamen!


----------



## hoffeichfangwas

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo!

Ich würde gern wissen, mit wieviel Gramm Futterkörben fischt Ihr?
Ich habe ich Aller und Leine Stellen, da rollen 160g weg.

Stehen dort noch Barben?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja, auf jeden fall!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

heute hatten torsten und ich eigentlich recht guten erfolg. insgesamt 5 barben (grösste 3kg), ein paar brassen (glaube 4 stck wovon einer wirklich kapital war) und 3 grosse rotaugen. wir wunderten uns über die vielen beifänge. vielleicht hat das mit dem vergangenen hochwasser zu tun? brassen haben auch schon laichausschlag.

so könnte es weitergehen. denke sogar es wird demnächst noch etwas besser, da es auf die laichzeit zugeht. fische sind meist sehr gut genährt.


----------



## fisheye_67

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



			
				hoffeichfangwas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gern wissen, mit wieviel Gramm Futterkörben fischt Ihr?


 
Bei uns am Rhein so zwischen 120 - 180g, je nach Strömungsverhältnissen und/oder Wasserstand. Überwiegend allerdings mit Krallenkörbchen



			
				hoffeichfangwas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ich Aller und Leine Stellen, da rollen 160g weg.


 
Wir haben am Rhein Stellen, da kullern dir vermutlich sogar 250g Krallenkörbe weg ... :q



			
				hoffeichfangwas schrieb:
			
		

> Stehen dort noch Barben?


 
Sicher, die stehen noch in ganz anderer Strömung. Allerdings würde ich es zunächst an etwas ruhigeren Abschnitten versuchen und ein bisschen ausprobieren ...


----------



## rob

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

bei uns geht es jetzt langsam wieder los.
mein spezi hat am samstag eine barbe mit gut 4,5 kilo gefangen.auf einer light feeder.das war ein tanz.
wenn das der hasi hört,wird er ganz wuschie werden und nächste woche wieder an die donau mitwollen.:m
lg rob


----------



## hoffeichfangwas

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie erkenne ich denn einen Biss einer Barbe.

Tritt sie, wie ein Karpfen, sofort die Flucht an
oder
bleibt sie auf der Stelle stehen?


----------



## Thecatfisch

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Letzteres!! Wenn du nicht aufpasst ist deine Rute im Wasser (Erfahrung -.-'')


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



rob schrieb:


> wenn das der hasi hört,wird er ganz wuschie werden und nächste woche wieder an die donau mitwollen.:m
> lg rob


 
wie macht sich hasi denn bei euch, hab schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört?


----------



## rob

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> wie macht sich hasi denn bei euch, hab schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört?



servus!
er war erst einmal mit mir mit.da gings ihm bis auf den kopf der letzten nacht ganz gut:q
leider war da das wasser wegen der temperaturen noch wie tot.
nicht einmal einen zupfer haben wir zusammen gebracht.
mittlerweile geht es aber langsam besser.
da hab ich gleich wieder an hasi gedacht.
werd ihn mal anrufen,da ich selber seit der session vor einigen wochen nichts mehr von ihm gehört habe.
werden bald meldung von den kapitalen donaubarben hier einstellen:m:m:q
lg rob


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

so kennen wir den hasi. erst warten und sich dann ins gemachte nest setzen .


----------



## mrmayo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

lohnt sich das Barbenfischen (bei Hochwasser) oberhalb eines Wehres?
Bin absoluter Novize was das Barbenangeln angeht


----------



## Carphunter 76

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Für Barben immer unterhalb eines Wehres, würde ich Dir raten. Oberhalb ist es ja immer ruhig. Verscuh eine Stelle zu finden, wo Du im Flachen und im Tiefen jeweils eine Rute platzieren kannst, dann weißt Du, ob sie im Tiefen stehen , oder eher im Flachen.


----------



## mrmayo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Unterhalb des Wehres hab ich es schon versucht aber für die starke Strömung hab ich kein passendes Gerät.
Mein stärkste Rute hat ein Wurfgewicht von 130 Gramm und selbst dieses wird weggespült wie eine 5 g Pose |gr:
Direkt losziehen und mir ne Heavy-federrute kaufen will ich auch nicht,da ich nur gelegentlich den Barben nachstellen will.


----------



## Carphunter 76

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Verscuhs dann doch nah am Rand. Ich habe im Rhein auf Karpfen mit 100 Gr. Bleien gefischt, die sind immer vor der Steinschüttung liegengeblieben, aber das wären auch 200 Gr. Bleie.  Und dort sammelt sich auch die natürliche Nahrung.


----------



## schleiereule72

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Karfreitag ist hier bei uns in der Ems eine 90cm Barbe gefangen worden von
15 Pfund 100 Gramm.
Einen Tag vorher hatte er schon eine von 83 gehakt.
Knapp am Rekord vorbei.
Zu sehen auch auf der Seite vom Blinker


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

habe den artikel gesehen. echt ein gigantischer fisch. der mann hats raus.


----------



## mortal

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@MainzGonsenheim. Eine Frage: Sind die Barben zur Zeit aktiv oder noch nicht ganz? Wollte in demnächst versuchen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



mortal schrieb:


> @MainzGonsenheim. Eine Frage: Sind die Barben zur Zeit aktiv oder noch nicht ganz? Wollte in demnächst versuchen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.



Du kannst fast zu jeder Zeit Barben in ordentlichen Stückzahlen fangen. Im April gehe ich prinzipiell am liebsten, da die Gewichte dann auch recht hoch sind.


----------



## paul188

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da ja Raubfischschonzeit ist und ich denoch an´s Wasser wollte , bin ich heute morgen für ein paar Stündchen zum Rhein um mit dem Heavy Feeder ein paar Barben zu ärgern.... Es hat sogar ganz gut geklappt , denn ich konnte 5 Barben verhaften und eine bessere ist mir durch Vorfachbruch noch verloren gegangen. War auf jeden Fall jede Menge Action an der Feeder und hat Laune gemacht!#

Ach ja ein paar bescheidene Fotos(war alleine) habe ich auch gemacht.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri!!! #6


----------



## Schroeder04

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri
hat sich ja gelohnt!!!
Wie ist/war denn der Wasserpegel??
Wollte mal morgen zum Rhein,nähe Walsum.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Letzten Sa. 4 Barben (62,63,60,57cm)

Vorgestern 2 Barben (65, 56cm), 1 Bresen 50cm


grüße Markus


----------



## meenzer83

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo wollte ma fragen wie es mit barben im hochwasser aussieht habe da ein paar schöne sandbäncke lohnt es sich es jetzt ans wasser zusetzten?????????


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meine Erwartungen bezüglich Barben wurden heute nicht unbedingt erfüllt, da sich keine blicken liess :mrgreen: 
Allerdings haben sich dafür die Brassen auf den Mais gestellt und für reichlich Kurzweil gesorgt. Im Schnitt waren die Urviecher 4Pfd schwer, was natürlich sehr gut war.
Bisse kamen die ersten 3 Stunden in schöner Regelmässigkeit. Danach war 3h lang kein einziger Biss mehr zu verzeichnen und somit packte ich nach 6h ein. 6 Brassen und 2 Brassenaussteiger liefen. Zugegebenermassen war die Angelzeit nicht so toll geplant, da man momentan wohl besser zu anderen Zeiten als über Mittag geht.
Fazit: Die Fütterung von Mais bindet die Fische wirklich recht lange an die Stelle, was mit normalem Futter nicht unbedingt so einfach ist. Ob wirklich vorgefüttert werden muss, müsste nochmal getestet werden. Barben sind an der Stelle aber momentan definitiv nicht anzutreffen und daher muss der Versuch in 2-3 Monaten nochmal wiederholt werden. Daher morgen der Versuch im Grossrhein.

P.S.: Sehe gerade dass das AB hat mein Profil abgeändert hat (Banner zu unserer Website fehlt). Danke dafür, doch warum bekommt man dies nicht mitgeteilt ?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der banner ist weg, weil du keine Barben fängst


Mal gucken, wann meiner fehlt 

Ich hoffe ich krieg endlich bald mal das bild von meiner 71er, der kollege soll mal das scheiß blid von seinem Handy rausrücken!


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*






Is das auf der linken Seite ein künstliches Hüftgelenk?  Axo, kipp noch etwas Eis nach, dann löscht die Cola auch wieder den  Durst


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Eillmeldung von Jens da hat er nun bis Jetzt 10 Barben bis 58cm

auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn, oder er hats das Barben angeln bei all den Karpfensessions nicht verlehrnt


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Der banner ist weg, weil du keine Barben fängst



Dann müsste es ja ab heute wieder zu sehen sein.:vik:

War wie gesagt im Hauptstrom und habe zeitig um 8 angefangen zu fischen. Leider tat sich die erste Stunde nichts und so beschloss ich mal nen Test auf doppelter Entfernung zu machen. Diese funktionierte sogar schon nach 10 Minuten mit einer 54er und etwas später einem ca. 2Pfd schweren Brassen. Anschliessend hing noch eine Art Koppe von ca 7cm (Foto muss ich noch downloaden) dran, welche ich zuerst für ein Blatt hielt .

Nachdem ich auf der ufernahen Rute 3 Std keinen einzigen Biss verzeichnen konnte, legte ich die zweite Rute auch noch raus. 

Das Futter bestand fast nur aus Hartmais mit gerade so viel Futter, wie es für das Fixieren im Korb (170g Kralle) nötig war.

Nun fing ich hin und wieder eine Barbe , welche zwar (ausser 2 Stück) keine Mikros waren, aber auch eben nicht über die 50cm kamen. Dafür bissen sie recht regelmässig, was mich doch wunderte. Kurios war, dass die Burschen umso besser bissen, je mehr es auf Mittag zuging. 

Die letzte Stunde hatte ich noch eine kleine Lehrstunde mit einem ukrainischen Paar. War total witzig, da wir uns über Worte nicht verständigen konnten und alles über Zeichen lief. Klappte ganz gut, da ich es ja mit Timo auch so handhabe. Bekanntlich ist bei ihm ja auch jedes Wort zu viel .

Kaum hatte ich die Montage eingeholt machte er mir klar, dass der Fehler hauptsächlich in der Montage liege. Es müssen wie in Kiew zwei Haken drangebunden werden, um auch mal 2 Fische gleichzeitig zu erbeuten. Hat etwas gedauert, bis ich ihm klarmachen konnte, dass die Kollegen in Germany etwas anders drauf sind wie in seiner Heimat.

Als nächstes erstaunte er mich mit etwas Deutsch indem er mir sagte ich müsse "40 Meeder" weit rauswerfen. Funzt am Dnepr, als auch am Rhein. Merke: Je weiter man wirft, je grösser der Fisch. Mein Zusatz: Dummerweise an dieser Stelle weniger Körbe auf der Heimfahrt.  

Obwohl ich seine Tipps wie nur zwei Maden zu fischen oder ein Glöckchen zu benutzen ausliess, bissen die Fische recht gut. Mittlerweile war er mit meiner Leistung zufrieden und seine Frau bezeichnete mich als Profi, was mich natürlich sehr ehrte:k.

Ich musste sogar mit einer 40iger Barbe possieren, vermutlich um den Daheimgebliebenen zeigen zu können, dass die Deutschen nach den Tipps endlich auch Fische fangen .

War unterm Strich ne echt coole Unterhaltung mit viel Gelächter. Glaube da müssen wir mal zu nem Gegenbesuch hin#6

Fazit: Am Ende kam ich auf fast unglaubliche 11 Barben, 1 Brassen und die Koppe. Die 3 grössten waren zwischen 52-58cm, 2 unter 35cm und der Rest meist 40-45cm. Ist natürlich stückzahlmässig sehr gut, aber die Dicken gehen wie im Sommer üblich nicht. Die Stelle war wegen der vielen Hänger anstrengend, aber es ging wenigstens keine an den überall verstreuten Steinen verloren. Nur ein Aussteiger ist bei so vielen Bissen ebenfalls gut. Leider verbraucht man in dieser Struktur pro 4h fischen auch gut 15 Vorfächer, da diese dauernd aufrauhen oder der Haken stumpf ist.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri zu deinen Fischen!

An diese Koppen must du dich in Zukunft gewöhnen, die werden immer mehr! Die dinger nennt man kessler grundel und sie sollen sich so ziemlich auf jeden köder stürzen!

grüße Markus


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@move: ich mach es wie ein uns bekannter angler. rausgehen, erfolg haben und ab dann zuhause bleiben, da sonst der gute schnitt wieder versemmelt werden würde.

p.s.: schönes banner haste da übrigens (noch)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn, oder er hats das Barben angeln bei all den Karpfensessions nicht verlehrnt



seit ich deine tipps befolge klappt es eben|bla:

mal sehen ob dies nochmal zu reproduzieren ist. nehme jetzt sogar das gute mosella canal zu hilfe, da der angelladen hier die packung für 1,99 raushaut. hoffentlich schmecken die fische den billigen preis nicht raus.|kopfkrat


----------



## Hucho hucho

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin moin,

nachdem ich letzten Montag in 2,5 std. 10-12 Barben(3 über 6pfd) und ein paar Döbel an der Donau landen konnte, lief drei Tage später an gleicher Stelle leider gar nichts. Dieses Jahr scheint hier etwas durchwachsen zu sein, allerdings kommt die Beste Zeit ja noch. Fischt hier vielleicht noch jemand an der Donau (oberhalb Ulm). Köder waren Boilies und Mais, ufernach mit der Strömung gefischt.

Gruß olli


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ hucho: den schnitt können wir hier mometan nicht halten , wenngleich man momentan gut trainieren kann, da häufig Bisse kommen.

Heute morgen war ich auch nochmal 4h draussen. War verdammt heiss, was den Barben aber wie üblich nicht auf den Magen schlug. Da dieses Mal kein Lehrer zur Stelle war, musste ich alleine durch. Kam dann trotzdem auf 7 Barben, wobei aber nur 3 Stück ok waren (54,60,61cm). Der Rest war sehr klein.

Leider konnte ich weitere 3 Bisse nicht verwerten, da 2 ausstiegen und ein Vorfach riss, als der Korb sich verhängt hatte. 

Beim nächsten Ansitz werde ich mal wieder eine Rute mit Pellet fischen. Mal sehen ob darauf was geht.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri Jens!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Danke Move. Werde es nächste Woche mal wieder versuchen, da ich sozusagen sturmfreie Bude habe 

Wollte dann evtl. mal nach Oppenheim in die Buhnen, da ich dort noch nie auf Barbe gefischt habe.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dachte ich mir das bei dir grad was Faul ist, sonst hast du nie so viel Zeit 

Viel spaß mit den Bressen und Micros dort!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Warste denn da überhaupt schon mal?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ne, aber ein anderer Kollege. Er war dort vor 4 Wochen über nacht. Hatte 3 Micros und 4 Bressen, 2 mini Welse.


----------



## Archivar91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage an alle Barbenangler hier.

Wo bezieht ihr euere schweren (Krallen)Körbchen nachdem ein bekannter Laden (der auch auf der Barbenfischen.de vorkommt) (vorübegehend?) dicht gemacht hat?

Grüße


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich, im Darmstädter Anglershop, aber nur wenn sie wieder die coolen Edelstahlkörbe haben.


----------



## Eselhirte78

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi! War Gestern am Rhein bei Groß-Rohrheim(Buhnenfeld) und hatte 2 Barben auf Käse beide so ca. 60 cm. Gruß Michael


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gestern in der Mittagshitze für 2,5h am Grossrhein gewesen. Gleich in den ersten 20 Minuten kamen schon die ersten Barben von 53, 55 und 64cm. Bis zum Ende der ersten Stunde noch drei gute Brassen und ein Aaland von 50cm. 
In der zweiten Stunde lief es nur die ersten 20 Minuten  gut weiter. Es folgten noch 4 Barben , welche allerdings auch nur zwischen 45-49cm waren.
Dann kam eine längere Pause bis eine sehr starke 67er biss und ordentlich Druck machte.
Danach war kein Biss mehr zu bekommen.
Gebissen hatte es recht weit draussen (30-40m), wo die Fische sogar 2x auf dem Platz sprangen.
Wie vermutet fängt es jetzt wohl an richtig gut zu beissen, wenngleich die Durchschnitts-Grösse noch nicht auf dem Herbstniveau ist. Die Stückzahlen sind jedenfalls sehr gut. 
Übrigens wurde neulich bei einer Angelveranstaltung auch recht gut gefangen, was ebenfalls die momentan guten Bedingungen unterstreicht.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja dann mal petri!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute mal wieder 3h draussen gewesen. Leider habe ich mal wieder vergeblich mit Pellet gefischt und damit 2h ohne Biss verbracht. Denke ich gebe die Pellets bei uns auf, denn als ich die letzte Stunde auf Madenbündel umrüstete, konnte ich noch 8 Barben erwischen (mit einer Rute). Zeigt also dass die Fische ja grundsätzlich da waren.
5 davon waren eher klein (25-45cm), 1x 60cm, 1x 62cm und zum Schluss noch eine richtig gute 68er beim Einpacken. Hatte mit dieser richtig Mühe, da sie sehr viel Power hatte und sich zeitweise regelrecht am Grund festsetzte. 
Futter war zu dem Zeitpunkt ordinäres Paniermehl aus der Pappschachtel mit Vanille-Geruchsstoff. So einfach kann es manchmal gehen .


----------



## Hucho hucho

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin moin,
und Petri. Heute war ich auch mal für 2 Stunden bei 10 Grad Luftthemperatur an der Donau. Vier Barben und eine Äsche auf Mais und Frühstücksfleisch waren ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebniss. Da ich allein war und das Ufer steil, gibts nur ein recht bescheidenes Foto.

Gruß


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo hucho,

dickes petri zu der kapitalen barbe. haste die mal gewogen bzw. gemessen?


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schicke Barbe! Sauber!

Eine Äsche auf Mais! Leckere beifang! Ich hab bis jetzt immer nur Äschen mit Nympfen oder Mistwürmer an der freien Leine gefangen.


----------



## Hucho hucho

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

ich hatte sie gewogen, weiß aber ums verrecken nicht mehr ob das 3,4kg oder 4,4kg waren??? Ist aber nicht schlimm, was gut ist kommt wieder...
Gruß


----------



## kingandre88

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War gestern am Rhein,2 kleine Barben von ca 25 cm,ein Rotauge ,2 Grundeln,Kollege hatte schöne 61er mit 3,5 kg!!:m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@hucho: denke eher über 4 kg, da sie sehr breit daher kommt.

@king: überprüft doch mal die waage. ne 61er mit 3,5 kg kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. siehe vergleichsdaten von z.b. ner reihe 63cm-barben  http://www.barbenfischen.de/know-how/daten/daten.html


----------



## kingandre88

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wir haben mit 2 Waagen gewogen,war auf jeden Fall sehr dick!!#6


----------



## Hucho hucho

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,
nachdem ich Mittwoch nach Feierabend nochmal vier Barben bis 6pfd+ an der Donau erwischen konnte, war es gestern nicht so toll und ich konnte nur 2 landen. Die Bisse waren zwar eindeutig, aber die ersten drei oder vier habe ich versiebt, was eigentlich fast nie vorkommt. Auch die beiden gelandeten Fische waren nur ganz vorn in der Spitze der Schnauze gehakt. Normalerweise sitzt der Haken bombenfest in der Lippe. Zudem waren die Drills absolut seltsam-die Barben wälzten sich gleich nach dem Anschlag an der Oberfläche?! ohne irgendwie eine Flucht zu tätigen.
Alles in allem läuft es viel viel schlechter als in den letzten beiden Jahren.

Gruß


----------



## Eselhirte78

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute auf Barben angeln in Gernsheim ohne Erfolg also nebenbei die Spinnerrute ausgepackt und ein paar mal geworfen beim 3. Wurf ein gewaltiger Ruck - nach kurzem aber heftigem Drill war der Rapfen gelandet. Das nächste mal werden die Barben hoffentlich wieder beißen... Mfg Michael


----------



## Thecatfisch

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

schöner Beifang der sicher willkommen ist


----------



## Hucho hucho

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

war heute nochmal ein paar Std los, fing aber nur eine einzige Barbe und zwei Äschen an der Donau. Gestern dagegen lief es richtig gut bei meinem Kumpel. Trotz gleichen Bedingungen hatte auch er heute nur eine einzige Barbe.
Gruß


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri! Toller Fisch!!! :g


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sehr schöner Fisch mit Intensiver Färbung!

Petri


----------



## Mike85

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hier mal ein paar schöne Barben aus NRW.  63cm und 59cm


----------



## Rutenknicker

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri Heil zum Fang.:m#6


Gruß Timo#h


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,
Wie siehts den im moment aus, geht was?


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Es gibt Tage da läuftb es gut, andere wieder schlecht. Werden aber eher kleinere Barben gefangen. Und bei dir?


----------



## delsol

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dieses Jahr ist es wie verhext statt den schönen Barben fange ich im mom nur Nasen, Haseln, Rotaugen usw.... #d
wo die nur alle wieder hin sind.....


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



delsol schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist es wie verhext statt den schönen Barben fange ich im mom nur Nasen, Haseln, Rotaugen usw.... #d
> wo die nur alle wieder hin sind.....


 
Die machen doch gerade Babys!


----------



## Barsch-Guru

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Genau, sollte man z.Z. nicht gezielt befischen...|znaika:#4


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

die müssten eigentlich fertig sein. werde es die nächsten tage (nach der schonzeit) mal versuchen.


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Haben letzes Jahr noch im Juli welche gefangen, die Rogen hatten. Ich denke die lassen sich nicht unter Druck bringen. Die sind voll relaxed #6 so wie wir :vik:


----------



## fisherb00n

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Haben letzes Jahr noch im Juli welche gefangen, die Roggen hatten. Ich denke die lassen sich nicht unter Druck bringen. Die sind voll relaxed #6 so wie wir :vik:



Sind die unter die Bäcker gegangen?


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

danke dir


----------



## froggy31

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Genau, sollte man z.Z. nicht gezielt befischen...|znaika:#4



naja, nicht gezielt befischen ist recht schwierig. Auf Käse und Frühstücksfleisch sollte man natürlich schon verzichten. 
Aber ich fange auch recht viele Barben auf Maden. Erst letzte Woche stieg ne 60er auf drei Maden ein.
Solange man sie schonend zurücksetzt aber auch kein Problem


----------



## Andy.F

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gestern auf Madenbündel größe hab ich leider nicht gemessen


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

die schonzeit ist so gut wie rum, können jetzt eigentlich wieder beruhigt aufgeigen .

habe mir die grossen maden clips gekauft und will damit mal versuchen die kleineren barben abzuhalten. mal sehen ob es funzt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Leider wurde das heutige Regenfischen nicht mal mit einem Biss belohnt. Tierisch was da 2h vom Himmel kam und zu meinem Entsetzen einen vom Ufer ab 50m breiten Streifen braune Brühe produzierte. Dies war natürlich nur an meinem Platz bis zu einem Altarmauslauf, welcher die Quelle hierfür war. Sicherlich wäre es bei normalem Wasser erfolgreicher gewesen. Immerhin sind zwei Brassen relativ weit draussen gebuckelt, weshalb ich es die zweite Stunde dort mit ner 180g Kralle versuchte. Auch dies brachte nichts.
 								Somit warte ich nach der 2ten Session immer noch auf die erste Barbe des Jahres .


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

keine Barben mehr da?


----------



## Fabiasven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Habakuk schrieb:


> keine Barben mehr da?



Ääähhh, lass mal kurz überlegen, ääähhhh .... NEIN!

Wir waren Samstag am Schiersteiner Hafen, nix, nichtmal ein Zupfer. Doch, ein Zupfer, mehr aber auch nicht. Ringsrum wurden nur 1 Brasse und ein rotauge gefangen, aber Barben? Nein


----------



## Angel-Flo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also bei uns am Main, stehen die meisten Barben kurz nach der Staustufe, wie sollte ich den da am besten angeln?

mfg FLo


----------



## delsol

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Im mom fängt nur noch nen Kollegen welche an der Lenne aber bei uns an der Ruhr ist noch nichts los:c


----------



## Andy.F

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bei mir sind Abends sie Barben immer an der Oberfläche (Mittelschneller Fluß)
wie kann ich die am besten beangeln?


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Bei mir sind Abends sie Barben immer an der Oberfläche (Mittelschneller Fluß)
> wie kann ich die am besten beangeln?


Kescher


----------



## tenchhunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Bei mir sind Abends sie Barben immer an der Oberfläche (Mittelschneller Fluß)
> wie kann ich die am besten beangeln?


 

kein Scherz: So wie du es beschreibst, am besten goldene Spinner bis größe 3!!!!


----------



## germanman87

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

jo, bei uns schwimmen die barben auch abends an der oberfläche,habs mit nem kleinen popper probiert und konnte so mit 2 barben von ca 40 cm landen.


----------



## delsol

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich würde es vllt mit der Fliegenrute noch versuchen und alles ausprobieren oder mit Tirolerhölzel und kurz vorm Haken noch eine auftriebskörper montieren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Vorab war ich etwas skeptisch, da das Wasser ja recht hoch ist und es um die Jahreszeit nie wirklich gut war. Andererseits war das Wetter schön und so ging es 6h raus  zum Rhein.
Nach 1,5h meldete sich der erste von 3 Grossbrassen. Danach blieb es 2,5h ruhig, bis ich neues/anderes Futter anmischte. Kaum 2 Körbe damit gefüttert, biss eine 63er Barbe, welche wirklich ordentlich Druck machte (oder bin ich es einfach nicht mehr gewöhnt ? . Denke manchmal bringt es schon nochmal Bisse, wenn man etwas am Futter ändert, da dies nun schon öfter der Fall war. Die Barbe selbst hatte meiner Meinung nach übrigens noch nicht abgelaicht. 
Weitere Bisse gab es nicht zu verzeichnen,. Merkwürdig war jedoch, das alle Fische sehr ufernah bissen.


----------



## Mike85

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hier mal eine wieder von mir vom 10.5.
Mein Personal Best bisher...  :-D


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mike: Schöner Fisch#6

Konnte gestern am Rhein bei Neuss 11 Barben zwischen 45 und 55cm fangen. Keine Riesen, aber kraftvolle Fische, die ordentlich Spaß gemacht haben. 

Von der Quantität klappt es immer besser- um eine richtig Große zu erwischen muss ich mich aber immer durchfischen- mal klappts-  mal nicht.

Hat jemand von euch schon ne Methode entdeckt um selektiver auf Große zu fischen? Mit Madenbündel kann man das ja vergessen, weil schon ne 45er Barbe locker nen Golfball weglutschen könnte...


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Großes Stück Käse + Knoblauch, weniger Biße, aber größere Fische. Habe aber selbst keine gefangen die mehr hatte als 71cm.


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

konnte ne mittlere barbe bei uns im lochbach bei augsburg mit maden und mais verhaften!!! schöner drill obwohl sie sehr schlank ist !!gruss catfish


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sorry bild vergessen!!!http://www.siteupload.de/p973650-lochbachbarbejpg.html


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sieht irgendwie schwach auf den Gräten aus, aber gratz zum Fang, ich war das letzte mal bei Barbenangeln Schneider geblieben....


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ja die war auch zu mager :qaber sie darf noch weiter wachsen die schwimmt nämlich wieder!!!:vik:


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Jungs, war gestern Barbenfischen von 18-22 Uhr. Ich habe etwas erlebt was sehr selten vorkommt. Ich habe 24 Barben, 1 Gründling und 4 Müllkoppen gefangen. Alles ging auf Maden - geklebt wie im Futter. Es dauerte nicht lange und ich hatte die Barben vor Ort. Die Größe ließ zwar zu wünschen übrig, aber es hat trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht, weil Biß nach Biß kam. Die Größte hatte so an die 50cm, die kleinste 20cm. Neben diesen fing ich weit draußen einen Gründling, was mich sehr erstaunt hat, weil die Strömung dort stark ist - dass so ein Kleiner in so einer Strömung sei unwesen treibt...

So, nächstes WE wollen wir auf Hechtjagt gehen, mal sehen was geht. 

Habakuk 
<!-- / message --><!-- attachments --><FIELDSET class=fieldset><LEGEND>Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken</LEGEND>

 

 

 

 

 

</FIELDSET>


 

 

 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112642&page=131


----------



## Dimon_93_angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes 24 barben 
Respekt und ein dickes Petri ...


----------



## tenchhunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

24!!!!
Ich wär mit einer zufrieden.......................


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@tenchhunter
wo fischst du denn? auch am Rhein? gehst du überwiegend auf Barbe?


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://www.siteupload.de/p977058-barbe2lochbjpg.html
war mal wieder am kanal unterwegs !!!3barben hab ich überlisten können!!2waren noch sehr klein die auf dem bild war die grösste !!also grüsse und petri aus augsburg von catfish


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo

Gestern Abend gefangen Rhein bei Worms.
Rute Cherrywood Heavy Feeder 4,80.
Köder Kombination Madenbündel mit einer roten künstlichen Made am 10er Haken.
Uhrzeit 21Uhr. Länge 65 cm.

cu esox


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nicht schlecht, 65er, die macht schon Theater #6


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Jungs war heute mit meinem Neffen zum Feedern am Wasser. Wir konnten 16 Barben fangen. Eine vernünftige war dabei, sonst viel Kleinzeug. Eine noch bessere (dem Gefühl nach) habe ich im drill verloren. 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder. 


* 
<!-- / message --><!-- attachments --><FIELDSET class=fieldset><LEGEND>Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken</LEGEND>

 

 

 

 

 
</FIELDSET>


----------



## Habakuk

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich schalte mich ab im Babrben-Forum hier, es ist mir zu ruhig.

Bis dahin #6


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gibt vielleicht keine aktuellen Fänge.

Ich probiere es morgen mal, war an einem für mich neuen Platz, aber vielleicht ist es ja ein Guter. Probieren....!

Und werde berichten!


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War gestern mal los, konnte eine 55er verhaften. Foto kann ich nur noch im tiefgekühlten Zustand nachreichen...


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Konnte gestern 6 Barben zwischen 40-65 cm fangen, lief ganz gut mit den Bartelträgern.


----------



## bflow

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab heute auch 2 barben gefangen, eine 70er und eine 80er!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2588224&postcount=4466


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wow, starke fische. dazu mal petri.

Leider hatte ich beim Fischen am gestrigen Abend nicht so viel Erfolg. Suchte eine Stelle mit wenig Strömung auf, um dort mit Partikel zu füttern. Scheinbar war die Stelle auch erstmal OK, da kurz nach dem ersten Anfüttern eine Barbe biss, welche aber leider nach kurzem Drill verloren ging.
Einige Minuten später nahm ein ordentlicher Brassen den riesigen Madenball, welchen ich mit dem Korda Maggot Clip L fischte.
Danach war leider keine Aktion mehr am Platz, was mich dann doch etwas verwunderte. Aber OK, dann versuche ich es die nächste Woche eben mal früher am Tag (abends war es dort immer eher schlecht, aber man muss ja auch mal was versuchen) .


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gestern konten wir (FabiaSven und ich) 7 Barben, 1 Brasse und paar Grundeln fangen. Alles so zwischen 35-65cm. Leider hatten die 2 die wir verwerten wollten alle Parasiten im Darm (Kratzwurm).
Scheint wohl im Moment eine bei Barben weit verbreitete Krankheit zu sein. #d


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo

Ich konnte heute Morgen gegen sieben eine Super Barbe (gemessene 72 cm) zum Landgang überreden.
Gefangen im Strom mit der Heavy Feeder.

cu esox


----------



## Peter5Pan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri  toller Fisch.


War gestern auch wieder mit meinem Cousin am Rhein haben eine 45er, eine 37er und ne ganz kleine Barbe von geschätzten 15 cm gefangen.  Haben aber keine Bilder gemacht da es jetzt nich so die Brecher waren.

Außerdem haben haben wir noch ne menge verschiedener Weißfische und Grundeln gefangen. Und eine etwas kräftigere Barbe hat mein Cousin 4-5m vom Ufer entfernt verloren, weil er den Wirbel nich ordentlich festgeknotet hate.


----------



## Dimon_93_angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich fange auch barben am neckar 
aber die ganz großen wollen noch nicht 
die größte hatte schätzungsweise 65 cm 
aber der drill ist einfach unbeschreiblich


----------



## Fabiasven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gestern waren es 5 Barben und eine schöne Nase aus dem Rhein, Bilder Maße und Gewichte folgen die Tage.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Gestern waren es 5 Barben und eine schöne Nase aus dem Rhein, Bilder Maße und Gewichte folgen die Tage.


+1 Wels der nur minimal grösser war als der Köderfisch! |supergri


----------



## Fabiasven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja, genau der "Köder"wels:q

So nun mal paar Daten zu meinen Fischen:
Barben: 1x ca. 60cm ca. 3kg
           1x ca. 50 cm ca. 1,8kg
           1x ca. 40 cm ca. 1kg (musste ich entnehmen, Hartstrahl hat sich total im Keschernetz verfangen. Ohne Schmerzen hätte ich sie nicht lösen können)
           1x ca. 40cm ca. 1kg (durfte wieder schwimmen)
           1x ca. 25cm            (durfte auch wieder zurück)
Nase:   1x 30cm ca 300gr


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute war es wie in alten Tagen. Jungangler Timo und ich trafen uns zu ner gepflegten Barbensession. Leider war das Wasser die letzten 48h doch ganz ordentlich gestiegen, was mich etwas pessimistisch stimmte. Timo war ebenso drauf als er bemerkte, das er keine Futterkörbe dabei hatte und ich nur sehr wenige verfügbar (was an der Stelle echt ein Problem werden kann).
Timo schnappte sich als alter Egoist den Endplatz und los ging es.
Nach etwas einer halben Stunde fingen bei mir die ersten Microbarben an zu beissen, was zwar besser als nichts, doch auch nicht gerade erstrebenswert ist. 4 Stück sammelten sich so erstmal an, bis hintereinander 2x60iger und eine 69iger bissen (ja Timo fischte zur selben Zeit mit, konnte aber nichts reissen .
Timo verlor dann 3 Barben hintereinander und schaute mir bei weiteren 3 Barben über 60cm zu. Zwischendurch bissen bei mir noch 3 Brassen, wovon 2 sehr gross waren.
Dann schlug Timo aber doch noch mal zu und fing 3 Barben, wobei eine davon sogar 73cm hatte (Foto kommt noch).
Was bei mir dann auch noch ging, waren 4 Kessler-Gundeln (oder wie die kleinen Biester heissen). Denke die werden wohl in Zukunft noch reichlich abnerven, da sie meist unentdeckt bleiben, bis man einholt.
Fazit: Ein sehr guter Fangtag mit 13 Barben in 4,5h (von anderen Arten mal abgesehen), bei welchem auch die einzelnen Grössen gut passten. Im Herbst sind meist auch keine besseren Fänge möglich. Also dann raus ans Wasser


----------



## Lucius

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Essox, Hallo Mainz-Gonsenheim,...

Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar mal versucht auf Barbe am Rhein zu angeln, leider ohne Erfolg bis jetzt...
Hab letztens höhe Wormser Brücke auf der hessischen Seite gesessen, was ja fast dir Gegenüberliegen müsste, Essox....

Mit welchen Futterkorbgewichten Angelt ihr denn?
Ich hab dort mit einem 140g Futterkorb, dem Ich selbst links und rechts noch zwei drathfüsse generiert habe geangelt und es war eig. nicht möglich da der Korb so dermaßen abgetrieben ist, das er nach ein paar Minuten sich fast wieder ans Ufer gespült hat...!?

Vielleicht hab Ich die flasche Stelle gehabt, aber dieser Abschnitt wurde mir gerade für Barbe empfohlen...

Greetz


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

naja, weisst ja wie es mit stellen-empfehlungen so ist . 

aber vielleicht liegt es ja tatsächlich nur an der angeltechnik bzw. der körbchenproblematik.

140g kann bei viel strömung und dem jetzigen wasserstand zu leicht sein. nimm ruhig mal ein 180iger und versuche mal damit. wichtig ist aber, dass du nicht gerade auswirfst, sondern ordentlich stromab (sagen wir auf 1uhr position). nach dem wurf keinesfalls die schnur selber straffen, lieber noch etwas (2m) schnur geben. dann halten die krallen auch.

jetzt sollte es gehen#6


----------



## Lucius

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Na , das ist doch was Ich hören wollte, das keine genauen Stellenangaben kommen war klar und auch nicht gewollt!....#6

Thx!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Lucius schrieb:


> Na , das ist doch was Ich hören wollte, das keine genauen Stellenangaben kommen war klar und auch nicht gewollt!....#6
> 
> Thx!


hätte ich auch nicht geben können, da ich da oben nur mal in biblis gefischt hab:q


----------



## Dimon_93_angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

das problem das der korb nicht liegen bleibt habe ich auch bei uns am rhein 
da reichen manchmal nicht mal 160 gramm


----------



## Lucius

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich komme ja eig. aus dem MTK zw. Wi und FFM und angle hauptsächlich am Main, war da unten nur per Zufall...wills demnächst mal rechts von der Fähre Kornsand probieren..


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war gestern an nem kleinen bach bei augsburg unterwegs .konnte diese mittlere barbe landen !!hat gut gekämpft die kleine, durfte zur belohnung wieder zu ihren geschwistern zurück!!!gibt bei uns gerade sehr viele barben ,aber die meisten sind untermassig!!!hier noch ein bildhttp://www.siteupload.de/p989198-42erbarbejpg.html


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



cannibalcatfish schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> bin absolutes Greenhorn was die Barbenfischerei angeht! Ich will nächste woche freitag an die Weser. Könnt ihr mir nen tipp mit aufn weg geben, zwecks Montagen und Köder?
> da ich noch keine feeder Rute habe, wollte ich meine Karfenrute nehmen oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?!
> Danke im Voraus


 
www.barbenfischen.de

Karpfenrute geht auch, musst halt nur gut sichern, nicht das die bei einem Biss gleich ins Wasser fliegt. Eine reiner Rutenständer ist da sehr gewagt.


----------



## carp-hunter-10

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wo willst du denn an der weser angeln ?


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo leude hab heut mal wieder zugeschlagen!!war mal an einer ganz anderen stelle an meinem stammfluss und habe gleich ne schöne barbe verhaften können!!sollte öfter mal die stelle wechseln!!hier die gute:http://www.siteupload.de/p989863-62cm2500gjpg.html


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

achja, hier das bild von timo (ist nicht so wohlgenährt, daher nur 3kg):


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

habe heute ne barbe an nen kleinen fluss landen können!!war überrascht das doch so ein dickes ding aus so einem gewässerchen kommen kann!!http://www.siteupload.de/p990826-dicke61erjpg.html


----------



## Karpfenfeederer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

An der mosel soll das Barbenaufkommen extrem steigen.
Kann jemand dazu was sagen?
dann fische ich nähmlich auch mal auf barben

MFG Eric


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Karpfenfeederer schrieb:


> An der mosel soll das Barbenaufkommen extrem steigen.
> Kann jemand dazu was sagen?
> dann fische ich nähmlich auch mal auf barben
> 
> MFG Eric


Am Rhein ist das Barbenaufkommen ja enorm und Mosel fliesst ja in den Rhein rein, so dass die Barben auch in die Mosel reinschwimmen können.


----------



## bflow

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi

ich wohne in luxembourg wo auch die mosel durch fliesst und ich angle auch in der mosel! ich konnte in den letzten 3 wochen ein halbes dutzend barben fangen und keine unter 60cm die größte hatte 80cm! also kann ich das nur bestätigen!

mfg flo


----------



## Karpfenfeederer

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dann werd ichs nächste woche mal auf Barben versuchen...


MFG Eric


----------



## mobb83

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich komme gerade vom rhein... 

ein fremder angler fing im buhnenfeld an der stömungskante eine 1,02m barbe! es war ein wahnsinnsdrill... ich habe ihm bei der landung geholfen... ein wahnsinnsfisch!

er biss auf kunstmaden.


----------



## bflow

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi

1,02m?!?!?!?!?!
hast du keine fotos? also normalerweise ist bei 90cm schluss! würde das wirklich gerne mal sehen! das müsste ja schon ein weltrekord sein?!

mfg flo


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



bflow schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 1,02m?!?!?!?!?!
> hast du keine fotos? also normalerweise ist bei 90cm schluss! würde das wirklich gerne mal sehen! das müsste ja schon ein weltrekord sein?!
> 
> mfg flo


 
:q Er soll sein Massband dann aber auch mal bei 0 anlegen und nicht bei 30cm!! 

Ist genauso wie ein bekannter Angler von mir, der fängt auch immer und regelmässig 80-95cm Barben. Hat nie Fotos und auf mein Anraten hin diese mal an Blinker, Rute/Rolle, etc. zu senden, da er in der Hitliste ziemlich oben stehen würde, meinte er nur, dass ihn das nicht interessiere.

Ich glaube grundsätzlich nur Fische die ich gesehen habe, sei es live dabei oder auf einem Bild oder wo Angler meines Vertrauens mir den Fang bestätigen können weil sie ihn gesehen haben.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



mobb83 schrieb:


> ich komme gerade vom rhein...
> 
> ein fremder angler fing im buhnenfeld an der stömungskante eine 1,02m barbe! es war ein wahnsinnsdrill... ich habe ihm bei der landung geholfen... ein wahnsinnsfisch!
> 
> er biss auf kunstmaden.



vor paar jahren suchten wir doch die meterbarbe. und jetzt haben wir sie endlich|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## mobb83

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich habe sie doch nicht gefangen! er sagte mir dass er mir die fotos schickt...hab ihm meine emailadrese gegeben. wenn ich sie habe stelle ich sie rein.

ich war dabei!

weiss gar nicht warum ihr mich so doof anmacht?!

petri


----------



## allrounderab

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

es klingt halt sehr merkwürdig,aber unmöglich ist es nicht.
die größte barbe aus england ist hier,und die hat nicht den meter
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/6-barbe.html
wenn man photos sieht kann man es ja abschätzen,dann wirkt es glaubwürdig,so kann jeder erzählen er hat nen 3kg aal,1,10 m zander, 1,50m hecht gefangen.
ohne beweismittel halt eher fraglich und unglaubwürdig.
ich denke es lassen sich aber alle gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

erstens macht dich keiner doof an, zweitens hat allrounderab doch recht die grösste barbe als referenz ranzuziehen. vielleicht lief bei eurer messung ja doch was schief.


----------



## ribak91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi 

ich komme auch aus mainz und habe bald meinen angelschein seit 2 jahren, habe noch nie auf barbe geangelt und leider auch noch nie eine gefangen. Bei mir ging es immer nur auf friedfische und Aal. es wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wo man in mainz am besten auf barbe geht und mit was.... also futter, gerät, köder etc. 

wäre sehr dankbar für ein paar gute tipps  
mfg ribak


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



ribak91 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich komme auch aus mainz und habe bald meinen angelschein seit 2 jahren, habe noch nie auf barbe geangelt und leider auch noch nie eine gefangen. Bei mir ging es immer nur auf friedfische und Aal. es wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagen könntet wo man in mainz am besten auf barbe geht und mit was.... also futter, gerät, köder etc.
> 
> wäre sehr dankbar für ein paar gute tipps
> mfg ribak


Lies dich mal durch barbenfischen.de durch, die Leute da fischen selber auf der Dark Side vom Rhein!


----------



## ribak91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ok danke 

und was ist mit den leuten die in mainz angeln....
habt ihr noch ein paar tipps für mich in sachen angelplätze?? 
habe gehört die barben sollen gut beim mombacher hafen in der strömung gehen wo der angelverein ist !?!?

mfg ribak


----------



## carp-hunter-10

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

weiß zufällig jemand, wie die wasserstände so im moment sind ?
als ich das letzte mal an der weser war, war dort im gegensatz zu vorher bestimmt ein meter weniger wasser drin. 
weißt jemand, wie es im moment in der weser aussieht ?


----------



## bastiweber

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi ich wollte bald auch nochmal am Rhein auf Barbe versuchen und wollte dann mal fragen ob cih auch eien geflochtene schnur nehemn kann


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



ribak91 schrieb:


> und was ist mit den leuten die in mainz angeln....
> habt ihr noch ein paar tipps für mich in sachen angelplätze?


Da wo Strömung ist, die sind überall!!



bastiweber schrieb:


> hi ich wollte bald auch nochmal am Rhein auf Barbe versuchen und wollte dann mal fragen ob cih auch eien geflochtene schnur nehemn kann


Kannst du, machen die Russen auch.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

würde versuchen auf die hafenbspitze zu kommen und an der strömungskante zu fischen. auf der geraden strecke hatte ich noch keinen erfolg, weiss aber dass dort letztes jahr 2 sehr gute gefangen wurden.


----------



## ribak91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ok danke für die guten ratschläge  

wo angelst du denn bevorzugt auf barben MainzGonsenheim (nur wenn du es mir sagen willst hehe)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hol dir ne hessenkarte und geh auf die gerade nach dem schiersteiner hafen.


----------



## allrounderab

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wo ist das bild der monsterbarbe?


----------



## schadstoff

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hier ist sie


----------



## ribak91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

danke für die guten tipps 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am wasser #6


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MainzGonsenheim schrieb:


> hol dir ne hessenkarte und geh auf die gerade nach dem schiersteiner hafen.


 Die Stelle empfehlt er jedem! #h



ribak91 schrieb:


> danke für die guten tipps
> vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am wasser #6


 Bist du Rheinland-Pfalz oder Hessen Angler?


----------



## ribak91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Pfalz ... ich denke ich werde es erstmal am mombacher hafen versuchen. mal bischen rumtesten :m


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@lahn: stimmt, aber die empfehlung funzt erwiesenermassen.

@schadstoff: genial gemacht


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sieht eher aus wie ne Seekuh  :m


----------



## Jens84

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

So hier meine Fänge vom Samstag bzw. Sonntag.

Die erste 58cm und die zweite 53cm. Dazu noch 2 Brassen.

Gefangen im Rhein bei Wiesbaden/Walluf mit meiner 2,40m Picker und Mais.

MfG Jens


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hallo leude war heut auch mal wieder im schönen augsburg am fluss unterwegs!!konnte diese schöne barbe erwischen!!65cm und3200g schwer!!konnte sie mitwurm und teig zum biss überreden!!also grüsse und petri aus augschburghttp://www.siteupload.de/p1001237-65erbarbejpg.html


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war mal wieder erfolgreich am fluss!! ne 62er barbe biss auf selbstgebastelten angelteig!!war ein schöner fisch, nur vorne am maul hatte er eine geschwulst sah komisch aus!!weiss nicht ob man das auf dem bild erkennen kann!!gruss von catfishhttp://www.siteupload.de/p1005652-barbe62kanaljpg.html


----------



## Aalround-Spinner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bei uns haben die Weißfische am Nachmittag auch noch recht gut gebissen. Einige Brassen, Barben, Alande und Rotaugen konnten wir verhaften. Mein Angelkollege hat neben zwei 50er Barben auch diese mit ca. 70cm gefangen (sorry für das entstellte Gesicht, er wollte anonym bleiben :q):


----------



## Aalround-Spinner

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Heute konnte ich 7 Barben innerhalb von 2,5 h fangen. 5 davon zwischen 55 und 60cm. Köder war Madenbündel an der Futterkorbmontage.


----------



## Angel-Flo

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

tolle fische habt ihr da gefangen.

Ich hab mal eine frage, wollte ein bischen auf barbe feedern, doch da die feederrute nur bis 120g wurfgewicht hat, wird sie wohl nicht für die strömung unterhalb der Staustufe sein und da sind bei uns eig. die barben. (werden gefangen, entweder ganz selten auf Spinner oder dann beim Feedern mit schwerem gerät)

Meint ihr ich sollte es eher oberhalb der Staustufe oder 200m unterhalb der staustufe probieren?


----------



## Browntroutcatcher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Interessanter Trööt hier.

Nadenn will ich auch mal. Fische am Rhein in BW.

Letzte Woche hatte ich einen echt guten Tag. Ich konnte an diesem Tag 20 Barben zwischen 55 und 67cm fangen.|supergri
 Leider habe ich noch 9 oder 10 Fische im Drill verloren.:c Naja so ists halt mit den verkrauteten Steinpackungen bei uns.


Grüße ausm Schwarzwald
Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Dimon_93_angler

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

heute am Neckar in Mannheim
Meine bisjetzt größte Barbe .. 66cm
hat gerade dann gebissen, als ich schon gepackt habe 
http://img35.*ih.us/img35/2770/18102009576.th.jpg


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hier meine erst barbe 2010!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]hat auf käseteig gebissen!!grusscatfish


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na das mit der grafik hat wie immer nicht geklappt!!!!!http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/eyvf-4-jpg.html na dann hier noch nen link zum bild !!!sorry catfish


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schöner Fisch, ich bin auch schon so langsam wieder im FeederFieber. Aber erstmal 15.6. abwarten. Wobei ich letztes Jahr eh erst einiges später die wirklich guten Barben-Rhein-Feeder-Trips gehabt hatte.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gestern nach der Barbenschonzeit das erste Mal auf Barben aus, konnte 6 Stück fangen + noch paar andere Fische (Brassen, Grundeln).

An der Größe ist noch was zu machen, waren alle so zwischen 45-60cm.

Hier mal ein Bildchen von ner 55er.


----------



## filli21

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

HI,
war letzte Woche am Rhein bei Duisburg und konnte meine ersten Barben verhaften. Die größte war 68cm und es war war Adrenalin pur im Drill.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@filli21
Petri zur Barbe!
Kann bisher nur von meiner ersten Barbe träumen.:c

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Browntroutcatcher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

konnte Gestern beim Feedern am Rhein meinen persönlichen Rekord erzielen. Die Barbe hatte bei einer Länge von 75cm etwa 9 Pfund.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Browntroutcatcher schrieb:


> konnte Gestern beim Feedern am Rhein meinen persönlichen Rekord erzielen. Die Barbe hatte bei einer Länge von 75cm etwa 9 Pfund.
> 
> Gruß Browntroutcatcher



Petri, tolle Barbe!!! #6


----------



## petrikasus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Brown: Respekt! |wavey:

Karsten


----------



## Vinino1

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

habe am Wochenende eine ca 50 centimeter Barbe im Rhein gefangen auf ein MAdenbünderl an der Schlaufenmontage mit 120g Futterkorb.


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Browntroutcatcher schrieb:


> konnte Gestern beim Feedern am Rhein meinen persönlichen Rekord erzielen. Die Barbe hatte bei einer Länge von 75cm etwa 9 Pfund.
> 
> Gruß Browntroutcatcher




Kracher Barbe und schön im Futter. Echt sehr sehr schön die "Kleine".


----------



## Vinino1

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hey kurze Frage zwischendurch ,welche Futter Konsistenz benutzt ihr,wenn ihr auf Barbe im Rhein angelt ??


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie soll man sowas denn beschreiben?
Im Gegensatz zum Feedern in der Mosel oder Saar ist das Futter schon recht nass. Aber immernoch recht trocken im Vergleich zum Futter beim Stippen.

Du kannst dein Futter ja nach und nach befeuchten. Ich würde dann mit der Feuchtigkeit, bei der ich die meisten Bisse bekomme fischen.

Zumal sich jedes Futter anders verhält. Aber gibt ja mittlerweile überall sone Mischungen für den Rhein zu kaufen. Die sind schon recht gut bindend, dann würde ich es in der "normalen" Nässe fürs Feedern benutzen.


----------



## filli21

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Also ich mache mein Futter beim Beginn nicht ganz so feucht (  aber feuchter als z.B. am See) wenn ich die ersten paar Körbe werfe. Wenn ich dann den Haken befestige kommt nochmal bischen Wasser bei, so das sich das Futter nen bischen im Korb hält.


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Im Rhein habe ich noch nicht gefischt, aber in der Strömung achte ich darauf das ich es schon am Abend vorher anfeuchte, damit es eben auch gut durchgezogen ist wenn ich damit fischen will. Da es dann vor der Fahrt auch meist schon recht trocken ist (eben alles eingezogen) wird dann nochmal nachgefeuchtet und am Wasser eben der Feinschliff durchgeführt. Damit kann man halt umgehen das alles auftreibt weil es nicht richtig durchfeuchtet ist (was passieren kann wenn man erst kurz vorm Fischen anfeuchtet). Wenn eine Spur gewünscht ist kann man ja auch noch trockenes Futter mitnehmen und nach Bedarf etwas ins durchgezogene Futter geben. Damit kann man dann auch dosieren wieviel auftreibt.


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wie Dunraven schon schreibt: das Futter am Abend vorher anmischen. auftreibende Partikel sind tötlich.
Versucht mal Easy Cheesy von Browning. Einzigartiges Käsearoma. Ich habe die letzten Tage richtig gut darauf gefangen.

Grüße KAI


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schöne Barbe Kai


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

na dann noch eine :k

Futter: easy Cheesy

Gerät: King Feeder


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sind echt schöne Barben die du das rausziehst.


----------



## bream94

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

beim letztens wettbewerb hat jemand sone Barbe 1 Stunde lang mit der Stippe gepumpt^(als kleines kommentar am rande)
der hatte ein 10er Vorfach das hättet ihr mal sehn sollen


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wir waren am Samstag zu 3. beim Barbenfeedern in Trennfeld bei Wertheim am Main. Wirklich ein sehr geiles Fischen dort, wir konnten in knapp 5 Stunden über 60! Barben Landen und hatte dazu noch relativ viele Aussteiger! Ich hatte Allein 21 Barben mit insgesamt 22 Kilo Gewicht.

mfg


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Wir waren am Samstag zu 3. beim Barbenfeedern in Trennfeld bei Wertheim am Main. Wirklich ein sehr geiles Fischen dort, wir konnten in knapp 5 Stunden über 60! Barben Landen und hatte dazu noch relativ viele Aussteiger! Ich hatte Allein 21 Barben mit insgesamt 22 Kilo Gewicht.
> 
> mfg


Lad mal bitte Bilder hoch.

Am Rhein geht im Moment eher wenig, von den letzten 3 Trips 2x Schneider geblieben und das eine mal 2 Stück gefangen.

Kann eigentlich nur im Sommer von zweistelligen Barbenfängen berichten, umso später das Jahr, desto weniger beissen, aber dafür größere Exemplare.


----------



## ribak91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich glaube es müsste die nächsten tage auch am rhein wieder richtig gut los gehen mit den barben. zurzeit fällt die wassertemperatur und jetzt müssen die barben ran fürn winterspeck ....:m


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



ribak91 schrieb:


> ich glaube es müsste die nächsten tage auch am rhein wieder richtig gut los gehen mit den barben. zurzeit fällt die wassertemperatur und jetzt müssen die barben ran fürn winterspeck ....:m


Geht gar nichts im Moment, war gestern ganzen Tag am Rhein. Die sind schon Eiszapfen. |bigeyes


----------



## Mike85

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

An der Ruhr ist ordentlich Hochwasser. Trotzdem ging gestern ne knappe 50er an den Haken...






Hier der Rest vom Jahr....-


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@RheinBarbe
Hab die Bilder leider noch nicht aber sobald ich sie hab Lad ich sie hoch.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich und ein teamkollege das erstemal gezielt auf Barben gefeedert haben. Dementsprechend hatten wir kaum Fachwissen und haben einige Fische im Drill Verloren. Unser Kollege der noch dabei war hat die Strecke zum 2ten mal Befischt und auch besser Gefangen als wir, nur hatt er sich einigemal ne längere zeit von seiner Kiepe begeben und deshalb kein alzu gutes ergebniss erzielt. Ich Schätze mal wenn wir beide seine erfahrung gehapt hätten und alle 3 durchgehend gefischt hätten, hätten wir locker und Leicht das Doppelte Fangen können.

mfg


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Geht gar nichts im Moment, war gestern ganzen Tag am Rhein. Die sind schon Eiszapfen. |bigeyes


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, war auch gestern morgen am Rhein Feedern, es war windig und kalt, trotzdem lief es sehr gut in vier Stunden fünf Brassen und drei Barben (die größte 72cm und über 6 Pfd schwer).

cu esox

Wie angekündigt, keine Fotos mehr #d
Anhang gelöscht!


----------



## Lex

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



esox1000 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, war auch gestern morgen am Rhein Feedern, es war windig und kalt



Hmm, war gestern Nachmittag spinnfischen, es war sonnig, windstill und sehr angenehm... zumindest in Köln |supergri



> trotzdem lief es sehr gut in vier Stunden fünf Brassen und drei Barben (die größte 72cm und über 6 Pfd schwer.


Petri #6

Darf ich fragen, wie Du die Barben zubereitest, damit sie nicht nach alter Schuhsohle schmecken?

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Rheophilius

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

mich dünkt zumindest, dass die Fische nicht ordnungsgemäß getötet wuerden, da weder Herzstich noch Kiemenschnitt erkennbar sind.

Der Blutenzug dient nicht nur dem gesetzteskonformen (Tierschutzschlachtverordnung!) und waidgerechten Töten der Fische, sondern verbessert auch Halbarkeit und Qualität des Fischfleiches.


----------



## bream94

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich dünkt zumindest, dass die Fische nicht ordnungsgemäß getötet wuerden, da weder Herzstich noch Kiemenschnitt erkennbar sind.
> 
> Der Blutenzug dient nicht nur dem gesetzteskonformen (Tierschutzschlachtverordnung!) und waidgerechten Töten der Fische, sondern verbessert auch Halbarkeit und Qualität des Fischfleiches.


#6 dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## luge

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Lustig, dass man schon beim Anschauen der Bilder weiß, was als nächstes gepostet wird!

Petri esox und all die Anderen


----------



## Rheophilius

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

du findest es demnach nicht sinnvoll, auf Nachlässigekiten bei der Einhaltung gesetzlicher und fischwaidlicher Regelungen freundlich hinzuweisen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nu laß' doch mal gut sein, Rheophilius, du hast uns doch mit deinen umfassenden Ausführungen zur Waidgerechtigkeit schon einen einschlägigen Trööt beschert.

Petri zu den Barben!


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Rheophilius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du findest es demnach nicht sinnvoll, auf Nachlässigekiten bei der Einhaltung gesetzlicher und fischwaidlicher Regelungen freundlich hinzuweisen?


Schön das Du das Foto so genau analysierst, was Du darauf aber nicht sehen kannst ist das die Fische im Setzkescher gehältert waren ( bin jetzt auf die Reaktionen gespannt ) und der Reihe nach abgeschlagen und nach dem Foto sofort gekehlt wurden.
Aber danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit.
Solche Post's werden mich in Zunkuft davon abhalten weitere Fänge und Bilder zu posten.

Prost zusammen esox


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

die setzkescherregelung finde ich persönlich gut und befürworte es auch. bitte weitere fotos und fänge. würde mich von sowas nicht abhalten lassen.


----------



## luge

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich finde es sinnvoll bei solchen Problemen die Leute per PN anzuschreiben und nicht öffentlich an den Pranger zu stellen.
Denn wie du lesen kannst, war alles gesetzlich und fischwaidlich gerecht!
Dann stellen vllt auch wieder mehr Leute Bilder ein!
Hoffe esox überdenkt seine Entscheidung mit den Bildern nochmal und trägt weiter zum Leben des Forums bei!

Gruß und Kuss

Luge


----------



## Rheophilius

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo,

ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Ich kann nicht riechen, dass die Fische aus ästhetischen Gründen erst nach dem Foto durch Blutentzug getötet wurden. Ich kann nur die Informationen bewerten, die ich habe.

Mein sachlich und vorsichtig formulierter, fachlich korrekter Hinweis ist durch eine einstsprechend sachliche Stellungsnahme entgegent worden. Die Angelegenheit ist sachlich geklärt und damit hat sich das Ich habe auch keine Beschuldigung ausgesprochen, lediglich den Eindruck mitgeteilt, den ich durch die vorliegenden Informationen erhalten habe.
Es besteht kein Grund, emotional darauf zu reagieren.



> Solche Post's werden mich in Zunkuft davon abhalten weitere Fänge und Bilder zu posten.


Das wiederum ist eine vollkommen irtrationale Reaktion.

Die Hälterung von Cypriniden aus lebensmittelhygienischen Gründen im Setzkescher, wenn sie denn unter fachgerechten Rahmenbedingungen (Größe Setzkescher, Besatzdichte, Beschaffenheit Netzmateriel, Besfestigung und Aufstellung) stattfindet und die Fische tatsächlich einer Verwertung zugeführt werden, ist vollkommen beanstandungslos.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



esox1000 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, war auch gestern morgen am Rhein Feedern, es war windig und kalt, trotzdem lief es sehr gut in vier Stunden fünf Brassen und drei Barben (die größte 72cm und über 6 Pfd schwer).
> 
> cu esox
> 
> Wie angekündigt, keine Fotos mehr #d
> Anhang gelöscht!


Habe in den letzten 3 Wochen 2 Schneidertrips gehabt, vorher hab ich seit dem 16.6. immer gefangen. Waren vielleicht einfach schlechte Tage gewesen, werde aber bestimmt dieses Jahr noch das ein oder andere mal ne Runde feedern gehen. Außer wenn es jetzt kalt wird + Regen/Schnee. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@RheinBarbe  mit was angelst Du auf Barben? Maden, Käse oder Pellets? Wie sieht Deine Feedermontage aus?


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



ernie05 schrieb:


> @RheinBarbe  mit was angelst Du auf Barben? Maden, Käse oder Pellets? Wie sieht Deine Feedermontage aus?


Maden und ab und zu mal Made/Mais. Über die Montage möchte ich nichts sagen, sonst schimpfen sie wieder alle. |uhoh:


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wieso ist es ein Feederboom??????  komm mir kannst du es ruhig sagen, ich verrate es auch nicht weiter. Ehrlich....


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



ernie05 schrieb:


> wieso ist es ein Feederboom??????  komm mir kannst du es ruhig sagen, ich verrate es auch nicht weiter. Ehrlich....


Ok, aber niemanden weitersagen.
*http://www.rhein-angeln.de/Bilder/barben-montage.jpg*


----------



## luge

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

finde das net ok das du hier in aller öffentlichkeit diese geheimen montagen preis gibst! ;-)

gruß luge


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

kein Problem, benutzte die auch. Habe als Hauptschnur 0,22mm gamakatsu g-flex und daran 10m power pro 0,15mm geknüpft, worauf der feederboom läuft. habe dann als zusätlichen abstandhalter einen Kwik Change Swivel & Sleeves Größe 10 drangeknüpft. funktioniert einwandfrei. die geflochtene ist für muschel und steine, damit da nichts kaputtgeht. will ja keinen fisch verlieren.


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo
Also ich persönlich verwende fast ausschließlich die Schlaufenmontage, ist meiner Meinung nach für den Strom die beste und billigste Lösung.
 montiert an meine 4,80 Meter Cherrywoods sind 6000er Shimanos Baitrunner gefüllt mit 15lbs Power Pro und ca.10 Meter 0,30 Mono Schlagschnur. Nach jeder Session wird die Schlaufe abgeschnitten, so ist gewährleistet das immer unbeschädigte Schnur am Start ist.
Hier meine Fangmaschinen.:q


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



esox1000 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also ich persönlich verwende fast ausschließlich die Schlaufenmontage, ist meiner Meinung nach für den Strom die beste und billigste Lösung.
> montiert an meine 4,80 Meter Cherrywoods sind 6000er Shimanos Baitrunner gefüllt mit 15lbs Power Pro und ca.10 Meter 0,30 Mono Schlagschnur. Nach jeder Session wird die Schlaufe abgeschnitten, so ist gewährleistet das immer unbeschädigte Schnur am Start ist.
> Hier meine Fangmaschinen.:q


Schniekes Pod (UlliDulli), benutze ich ebenso und die CW2 anstatt der CW1, aber in 4,50m. Bei den Rollen hatte ich immer die Balzer Tactics BR 5400 montiert gehabt, im Moment aber 2 DAM Finessas. Bin mir noch nicht im klaren ob ich nen Freilauf brauche, geht auch aktuell ohne. Wichtiger ist mir da eine hohe Übersetzung (mind. 5:1), die DAM sind mir da zu kurbelintensiv (4,6:1). Muss mal schauen was ich für Röllchen in 2011 fische, vielleicht legt das Christkind ja was nettes unter den Tannenbaum.:m 
Schnur ist die Gamakatsu Super G-Line 0,28mm, in nächster Saison 0,26mm, Montage die allseits _gehasste _AT-Montage.


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo
Der Freilauf ist bei mir auch nur Luxus den ich zugunsten der benutzung des Schnurclips nicht nutzen kann.
Bin bisher aber auch ohne ausgekommen, man muss eben nur immer in Reichweite der Rute bleiben sonst.....

cu esox


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Schniekes Pod (UlliDulli), benutze ich ebenso und die CW2 anstatt der CW1, aber in 4,50m. Bei den Rollen hatte ich immer die Balzer Tactics BR 5400 montiert gehabt, im Moment aber 2 DAM Finessas. Bin mir noch nicht im klaren ob ich nen Freilauf brauche, geht auch aktuell ohne. Wichtiger ist mir da eine hohe Übersetzung (mind. 5:1), die DAM sind mir da zu kurbelintensiv (4,6:1). Muss mal schauen was ich für Röllchen in 2011 fische, vielleicht legt das Christkind ja was nettes unter den Tannenbaum.:m
> Schnur ist die Gamakatsu Super G-Line 0,28mm, in nächster Saison 0,26mm, Montage die allseits _gehasste _AT-Montage.



Ist doch egal was andere über deine Montage sagen. Wenn du sie magst und gut damit zurecht kommst ist doch alles bestens.

Grüße KAI#h


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@RheinBarbe welche AT benutzt du denn? ich habe immer das problem, das die dinger bei mir immer kaputt gehen. da wo der wirbel dran hängt, das ding rutscht nach einigen würfen immer nach unten. kennst du das problem auch? weißt du vielleicht abhilfe?


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



esox1000 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der Freilauf ist bei mir auch nur Luxus den ich zugunsten der benutzung des Schnurclips nicht nutzen kann.
> Bin bisher aber auch ohne ausgekommen, man muss eben nur immer in Reichweite der Rute bleiben sonst.....


Hab die Bremse eh immer relativ weit auf und halte die Spule beim Anschlag und ranziehen fest. Bei ner Freilaufrolle fuddel ich am End eh wieder beim Drill die ganze Zeit an der Bremse rum, deshalb denke ich es werden 2 Nicht-Freilaufrollen werden. :g



kaic schrieb:


> Ist doch egal was andere über deine Montage sagen. Wenn du sie magst und gut damit zurecht kommst ist doch alles bestens.
> 
> Grüße KAI#h


Ich bin da eh beratungsresistent. Nur wenn wieder mal jemand nach einer Montage fragt und ich die AT-Montage nenne, dann hacken sie wieder alle auf mir rum. 




ernie05 schrieb:


> @RheinBarbe welche AT benutzt du denn? ich habe immer das problem, das die dinger bei mir immer kaputt gehen. da wo der wirbel dran hängt, das ding rutscht nach einigen würfen immer nach unten. kennst du das problem auch? weißt du vielleicht abhilfe?


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130410895203
Ich benutze diese hier, hab da erst neulich wieder 100 Stück bestellt. Sollte für die nächste + übernächste Saison dann reichen (hab ja noch jede Menge Restbestand). Man kann auch kürzere verwenden (= billiger), aber mit der Länge bin ich am besten gefahren.

Zu dem rumrutschen, also ich hab ne Heissklebepistole, damit schmier ich links und rechts neben dem Ledger Bead (der Knubbel wo der Wirbel dran ist) etwas Heisskleber dran (einmal rundum). Dann rutscht das bei mir nie runter, kann mich an keinen Fall dieses Jahr erinnern (150g Korb + Futter). Am besten ist es, wenn du gleich viele AT-Boom "abklebst", für nur 1-2 AT-Booms lohnt es sich nicht den ganzen Heissklebekrams aufzubauen, dauert ja auch immer etwas bis die Pistole warm ist und den Kleber verflüssigt. 

Alternativ müsste es auch mit Sekundenkleber gehen, hab das aber noch nicht probiert und weiß daher nicht wie gut (oder weniger gut) das damit hält.


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



esox1000 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der Freilauf ist bei mir auch nur Luxus den ich zugunsten der benutzung des Schnurclips nicht nutzen kann.
> Bin bisher aber auch ohne ausgekommen, man muss eben nur immer in Reichweite der Rute bleiben sonst.....
> 
> cu esox



Bastel dir doch aus Powergum ne Schlaufe und lege die über die Rolle, in der Distanz, in der du Fischen willst. Einclippen und fertig. Kurz danach noch die Schnur kurz darüber makieren und sobald du einen großen Fisch hast einfach den Gum ausclippen und du hast mehr Freiheiten. Beim Barbenfeedern immer von Vorteil.


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Bastel dir doch aus Powergum ne Schlaufe und lege die über die Rolle, in der Distanz, in der du Fischen willst. Einclippen und fertig. Kurz danach noch die Schnur kurz darüber makieren und sobald du einen großen Fisch hast einfach den Gum ausclippen und du hast mehr Freiheiten. Beim Barbenfeedern immer von Vorteil.


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mal versuchen.
Ich habe mal testweise mit einer Rute mit eingeclipter Schnur und die andere nur mit Markierung auf der Schnur gefischt.
Sieger war mit 6:1 ziemlich deutlich die geclipte Rute.
Meine Vermutung geht dahin das die konstant gleiche Stelle an welcher der Korb ins Wasser geht, eine bessere Futterspur erzeugt und nicht so streut.

cu esox


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Soo ich werde wohl nächste Woche Dienstag und Mittwoch wieder zum Feedern kommen. Mal schauen wie die Damen dann noch beißen.


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



esox1000 schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung geht dahin das die konstant gleiche Stelle an welcher der Korb ins Wasser geht, eine bessere Futterspur erzeugt und nicht so streut.
> 
> cu esox



Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache bei einem Powergum oder einem einclippen.  Immer am selben Platz füttern und fischen damit die Fische auch da sind, und nicht am letzten Platz wo der Futterkorb landete.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> @RheinBarbe
> Hab die Bilder leider noch nicht aber sobald ich sie hab Lad ich sie hoch.
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich und ein teamkollege das erstemal gezielt auf Barben gefeedert haben. Dementsprechend hatten wir kaum Fachwissen und haben einige Fische im Drill Verloren. Unser Kollege der noch dabei war hat die Strecke zum 2ten mal Befischt und auch besser Gefangen als wir, nur hatt er sich einigemal ne längere zeit von seiner Kiepe begeben und deshalb kein alzu gutes ergebniss erzielt. Ich Schätze mal wenn wir beide seine erfahrung gehapt hätten und alle 3 durchgehend gefischt hätten, hätten wir locker und Leicht das Doppelte Fangen können.
> 
> mfg


Doch keine Fotos? Wollte mal 60 Barben auf einem Haufen sehen, schade.... #t


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gebe ihm doch erstmal noch etwas Zeit.
Normal ist der Hümpfi keiner der seinen Mund nur aufreißt. Wobei ich auch nicht glaube das Du 60 auf einmal siehst, denn er ist zum Glück auch ein C&R Fan. Aber evt. haben sie ja ein Bild mit allen 3 Setzkeschern (falls die zum Einsatz kamen) nebeneinander und wir können sie dann doch auf einen Haufen sehen. Was es wohl zum Glück mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht geben wird, das ist ein Horrorbild von 60 toten Barben nebeneinander. :v
Bei seinen bisherigen Bildern hatte er aber ja auch eben schöne Fotos von seinem Setzkescher drin, so das ich das von ihm auch nicht erwarte.
Ich bin jedenfalls auch schon auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Dunraven: Bei so außergewöhnlichen Fängen oder Fangergebnissen bin ich immer irgendwie skeptisch.

Siehe 1.02m Barbe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2612117&postcount=2520


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ich konnte gestern nochmal einige gute Barben bei uns am Rhein fangen.

Grüße Kai


----------



## paul hucho

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sehr schön dickes petri #6



#h


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Super, geht doch noch was. #6
Hattest Lebendanteile im Futter (Maden, Pinkies, zerschnittene Würms,..)?
Auf nahe Distanz gefischt oder weit draussen?


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> @Dunraven: Bei so außergewöhnlichen Fängen oder Fangergebnissen bin ich immer irgendwie skeptisch.



Bei anderen wäre ich es auch, aber bei ihm eben eher nicht. Ich kenne schon Fotos von seinen Fängen und ich kenne auch die Interessanten Berichte seines Teamkollegen bei Champions-Team.de. Von daher schätze ich ihn normal als einen der keinen Blödsinn verzapft, auch wenn ich ihn leider nicht persönlich kenne. Bisher habe ich seine Post halt immer geschätzt und daher hat er auch bei mir einen Glaubhaftigkeitsbonus. Klar kratzt der Bericht da schon mal dran (die Anzahl ist eben enorm), aber ich warte halt erst einmal auf die versprochenen Fotos, und sollten die nicht kommen, dann wird aus dem Bonus wohl ein dem glaube ich nicht mehr so schnell irgendwas. Bei vielen anderen hätte ich es auf jeden Fall auch von Anfang an bezweifelt, ähnlich wie Du es getan hast.


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Super, geht doch noch was. #6
> Hattest Lebendanteile im Futter (Maden, Pinkies, zerschnittene Würms,..)?
> Auf nahe Distanz gefischt oder weit draussen?




Futter:
1kg easy cheesy, 250g M7 (beides Browning)
halbe Dose Hanf
halber Liter Maden

Entfernung 25-30m

Grüße Kai


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo Kai,

wie sieht es denn mit den Stückzahlen bei Dir aus? Ein Kollege meinte es wäre den Herbst nicht so dolle gewesen. 

Grüsse Jens


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Jens,

wie gehts so? lange nicht gesehen...
Die ersten beiden Oktober Wochen wars richtig gut. 10 Fische waren absolut drin bei 2-3 std Angeln.
Jetzt siehts so aus das 4-5 Fische gut sind.
aber alles gute Fische.
Konnten heute beim Tunken sogar Brassen fangen...

Meld dich mal wieder...

Grüße KAI


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nächstes Jahr können wir mal wieder zusammen los, hab dieses Jahr keine Rheinkarte gehabt .
Habe mal etwas mit der Matchrute gefischt, was sehr viel Spass gemacht hat. Damit würde ich gerne mal ne Barbe fangen. Geht aber an unseren Strecken ja leider nicht.


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Barben mit der Matchrute sind immer ein Heiden Spaß, hatte dies Jahr auch wieder 3 bis 63 gefangen. Halt net am Rhein.

@MG Und Jens, konntest du ein paar Klodekel aus dem Gaul ziehen?

Grüße Markus


----------



## petrikasus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,
am Dienstag waren Kai und ich am Rhein, wie er schon schrieb beim Tunken erfolgreich. 
Ein klasse Tag, ich hab viel von Kai gelernt, die Sonne war da und die Fische auch. 

Kai hatte direkt bei Angelbeginn eine (zumindest für meine Verhältnisse) echte Prachtbarbe an der Kopfrute:

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/3231/26102010111.th.jpg

Da er mir den Endplatz überlassen hatte, war es für mich etwas leichter den Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen. Darunter auch diesen schönen Brassen:

http://img828.*ih.us/img828/63/26102010114.th.jpg

Endlich mal wieder Spaß an der Kopfrute, etliche Verbesserungen für meine Angelei aufgenommen und einen sehr netten - und zweifellos sehr guten Angler kennen gelernt.
Für mich ein grandioser Tag den ich bei einem Zwiebelkuchen mit Traubensaft in einem idyllischen Dorf ausklingen lassen.

Bis die Tage

Karsten


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ach jetzt erkenne ich dich Kai auf dem Foto,

Wir haben uns am 11.Okt auch mal an dem Spot zufällig getroffen. Danke dass du mir noch bei meinem Barbenfoto helfen wolltest, aber das klappt bei mir meist recht einfach selbst.

Schade das du an dem Tag so einen Pech mit den Aussteigern hattest, war aber bei mir auch wie verhext an dem Tag.

Grüße Markus


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Markus,
ja war irgendwie komisch an dem Tag...
warst du nochmal los?

Grüße Kai


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@move: hatte noch an nem vereinssee sehr viele und grosse rotaugen/federn. brassen war ich nicht mehr. werde nun kurzfristig an die bodden zum hechtfischen fahren.

@petri: habe auch gern mit kai geangelt und ihm über die schulter geschaut. wenn ihr mal wieder geht saht bescheid (für zwiebelkuchen braucht man ja keine rheinkarte  ).


----------



## iguana57

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Habe da mal eine frage zur Feeder Montage.

Welche Vorfach länge nutzt ihr so für fließende Gewässer ( weser ) 

und warum nutzt man auch sehr lange vorfächer. Wäre es nicht besser vorfächer zu nutzen die kurz sind damit der köder immer nahe am Feeder korb liegt ? 

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand die unterschiede erklären könnte.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



petrikasus schrieb:


> http://img12.*ih.us/img12/3231/26102010111.th.jpg


Hab gestern im Supermarkt mal die Angelwoche (?? Die Zeitung die auf Zeitungspapier gedruckt wird) durchgeblättert, da ist das Bild auch drinnen (Fisch+Fänger jedoch ausgeschnitten) + Bericht ("....Herbstbarben). #6



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Schade das du an dem Tag so einen Pech mit den Aussteigern hattest, war aber bei mir auch wie verhext an dem Tag.


Was neben einer offenen Bremse auch immer ganz gut hilft um Aussteiger zu vermeiden ist meiner Erfahrung nach das mitlaufen am Ufer. So brauche ich die Fische nicht gegen die Strömung ziehen, sondern nur noch quer zur Strömung. Natürlich geht das nicht immer, je nach Uferbeschaffenheit (Bäume, größe Sträucher, Schilder,...).


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

nein das ist ein anderes Bild.
Hatte an dem Tag keine Aussteiger sondern Abrisse.
Lag an einem neuen Vorfach welches ich getestet habe. in 0,25 hats dann bombig gehalten und ich habe keine Fische mehr verloren


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Am Sonntag fahren wir wieder nach Trennfeld zum Barbenangeln. Ich hoffe es gibt wieder so ein gutes Ergebniss wie das letzde mal. Ich frag dann auch gleichmal wo die Bilder vom Letzden mal BleibenxD

mfg


----------



## petrikasus

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Hab gestern im Supermarkt mal die Angelwoche (?? Die Zeitung die auf Zeitungspapier gedruckt wird) durchgeblättert, da ist das Bild auch drinnen (Fisch+Fänger jedoch ausgeschnitten) + Bericht ("....Herbstbarben). #6


 
Falsch: die Bilder habe ich Mittwoch erst vom Handy runtergezogen.

Karsten


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Auch heute hats wieder brauchbar gebissen.
Köder waren diesmal Mini-Boilies an der Feedermontage!!!


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

welche miniboilies wurden denn benutzt? wie sah denn deine montage aus und wie befestigt ihr die boilies, etwa mit der haarmontage?


----------



## luge

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi,
erst mal Petri an die Fänger.
Waren gestern Morgen auch los und konnten eine 60er Barbe landen. (leider net ich )
Hätte nie gedacht das Feedern so viel Fun macht!

Gruß Luge


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Ernie,

wir fischten eine normale Schlaufenmontage. 
Daran wurde ein kurzes (30cm) Vorfach aus Fluo Carbon mit einem 10er Karpfenhaken angebunden. Die beiden Miniboilies waren aufs Haar gezogen.
Die Boilies waren die neuen Hybrid Miniboilies von Browning.
Frucht und vanille. Teilweise noch gedippt in Knobi.

@ Luge: ja feedern rockt :vik:


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri für eure super fänge.  welche stärke von Hauptschnur hast Du gewählt und welche stärke hatte das Fluoro gehabt? war das haar auch aus fluoro, oder wie die karpfenangler es machen aus einem stück geflochtenem? Vielen Dank für die Antworten und hoffe das es nicht die letzten barben für dieses Jahr waren


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Puuh, gerade vom Rhein zurück, gab etliche Brassen und einige gute Barben. 

Paar Fotos später, hab die Cam noch im Auto.


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

immernoch made-mais kombi als köder? Darf ich fragen welches Futter Du in dieser Jahreszeit benutzt?? Gruß ernie05


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

waren garantiert nicht die letzten.
26 er Feeder Line von Browning als Hauptschnur
22 er Fluo, das Haar auch aus Fluo.
Die Fische sind wirklich nicht Vorfachscheu...


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



ernie05 schrieb:


> immernoch made-mais kombi als köder? Darf ich fragen welches Futter Du in dieser Jahreszeit benutzt?? Gruß ernie05


Das Allround-Grundfutter von NB-Angelsport mit etwas Copra Melasse, Parmesankäse und 1/2 Liter Maden. Als Köder gestern nur Mädchen, hab die Büchse Mais nicht aufgemacht.


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. werde demnächst auch mal versuchen einige zu erwischen.  Noch eine Frage an Kai. Die Feeder Line von Browning, ist das die Schwarze die es als 150m spule zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

ganz genau die.
kann ich nur empfehlen.

Grüße KAI


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@RheinBarbe  wieviel Parmesankäse machst du denn auf ca. 1kg Futter??


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

schöne Fänge. Petri heil. Hoffe das mir auch solch ein Fang glückt. Aber zu meiner Frage vorhin, wieviel parmesan machst du auf ein Kilo Futter? Ist das Streuparmesan aus der Dose?


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ernie: Ja hole aus dem Netto oder Norma einen Packen, sind 100g. Lasse die Maden (halben Liter) eine Nacht darin und kippe das ganze dann am Angeltag ins Futter rein. Mische so geschätzt 2 Kilo Futter an, damit reicht es eigentlich dicke aus, aktuell ist es sogar eher etwas zuviel, da kürzere Angetrips.


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. werde es auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren. vielleicht hab ich ja glück und es beisst noch eine barbe an.


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri zu den Fängen und den fast schönen Fotos.
Dir ist sicher klar welches ich meine, das mit dem fehlenden Gesicht. Sorry, aber auf solche Bilder kann ich gerne verzichten. Das ist keine Kritik daran das Du den Fisch getötet hast, aber muss denn soviel Blut auf einem Foto sein? Das kann man doch schnell mit etwas Wasser abspülen und dann ist das Bild auch wirklich schön. So wird ein gutes Bild eben durch das Blut schlecht gemacht, da das jeden Blick anzieht und vom eigentlichen ablenkt. 

Wie gesagt, keine Kritik daran das Du den Fisch entnommen hast sondern nur konstruktiv gemeinte Kritik am Foto, welches ohne diese Menge an Blut einfach deutlich schöner gewesen wäre (etwas läßt sich nicht immer vermeiden, aber doch eben diese Menge).


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen und den fast schönen Fotos.
> Dir ist sicher klar welches ich meine, das mit dem fehlenden Gesicht. Sorry, aber auf solche Bilder kann ich gerne verzichten. Das ist keine Kritik daran das Du den Fisch getötet hast, aber muss denn soviel Blut auf einem Foto sein? Das kann man doch schnell mit etwas Wasser abspülen und dann ist das Bild auch wirklich schön. So wird ein gutes Bild eben durch das Blut schlecht gemacht, da das jeden Blick anzieht und vom eigentlichen ablenkt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, keine Kritik daran das Du den Fisch entnommen hast sondern nur konstruktiv gemeinte Kritik am Foto, welches ohne diese Menge an Blut einfach deutlich schöner gewesen wäre (etwas läßt sich nicht immer vermeiden, aber doch eben diese Menge).


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv-wq-prqNk


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@RheinBarbe  das futter, welches du mir empfohlen hast, nutzt du dieses für das ganze Jahr,oder ist es nur für die kalte zeit gedacht?  P.S. war trotz blutigem köpfenchen ein toller Fisch und wenn Du Ihn sowieso entnommen hast, dann geht das auch in Ordnung.   Gruß ernie05


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



ernie05 schrieb:


> @RheinBarbe  das futter, welches du mir empfohlen hast, nutzt du dieses für das ganze Jahr,oder ist es nur für die kalte zeit gedacht?  P.S. war trotz blutigem köpfenchen ein toller Fisch und wenn Du Ihn sowieso entnommen hast, dann geht das auch in Ordnung.   Gruß ernie05


Ja ich fische das nur, hab letzte Woche erst wieder nen neuen Sack bestellt, nicht das die das Futter in 2011 verteuern. Hatte das schon mal gehabt mit der Preissteigerung. Deshalb noch schnell zuschlagen. Tue da aber immer ein bisschen mit experimentieren, also mit den Zusätzen. Kann da aber nicht wirklich sagen was das Beste ist, da jeder Angeltag anders verläuft. Habe zum Beispiel nur mit dem Futter + etwas Paniermehl die erste 70cm Barbe dieses Jahr gefangen.

Gruß
RB


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Vielen Dank. Dann scheint das Futter ja doch was zu taugen.  Gruß


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

fischt Ihr auch mit Käse als Köder, oder nutzt ihr nur Made und Mais?


----------



## LahnHunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ RheinBarbe: *Vorbereitung 2011 beginnt !*

Gute Idee mit dem Futter, ich bestell das jetzt auch schon Mal und noch ebbes .... Sänger 4,20 - 180 g ist auf dem Weg zu mir. :vik:

Jetzt schau ich das ich noch Deine Cherrywood -250 g in den nächsten Wochen irgendwo schnappe und 2 gute Rollen.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> fischt Ihr auch mit Käse als Köder, oder nutzt ihr nur Made und Mais?


Kein Käse, der ist jedesmal beim einholen ab, egal wie ich ihn festmache (Einzelhaken, Einzelhaken mit Haar, Zwillingshaken, Drilling).



LahnHunter schrieb:


> @ RheinBarbe: *Vorbereitung 2011 beginnt !*
> 
> Gute Idee mit dem Futter, ich bestell das jetzt auch schon Mal und noch ebbes .... Sänger 4,20 - 180 g ist auf dem Weg zu mir. :vik:
> 
> Jetzt schau ich das ich noch Deine Cherrywood -250 g in den nächsten Wochen irgendwo schnappe und 2 gute Rollen.


Guckk mal beim Schirmer durch, meine die haben die im Katalog drinnen (in 4,50m). http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/

Beim Gerlinger gibt es die auch, jedenfalls im Katalog (in 4,20m und 4,80m). http://www.gerlinger.de/page/2

Beide Versandhäuser haben meinen Segen! :m

Das Futter bei NB dauert immer ewig, warte jetzt auch schon länger. Man bestellt es online *(26.10.)*, dann schicken die nach 1-3 Tagen eine eMail mit Rechnung und Bankdaten (28.10.), worauf man erst überweisen soll. Der Versand dauert bei mir jetzt auch schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und es ist immer noch nicht da *(4.11.)*!

Aber wenn es bis zum 16.6.2011 bei mir angekommen ist, dann ist es auch noch in Ordnung!


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Kein Käse, der ist jedesmal beim einholen ab, egal wie ich ihn festmache (Einzelhaken, Einzelhaken mit Haar, Zwillingshaken, Drilling).



Dann musst du anderen Käse nehmen. Der junge Gouda ist immer recht schnell runter. Bergkäse oder Alter Gouda halten besser. Sind aber auch viel teurer=P

Deswegen Barbenköder Nr.1 Madenbündel


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Kaic Ich bin grade beruflich ziemlich eingespannt, deshalb kam ich seidem nicht mehr zum Feedern, hab aber ab nächste woche zwei Wochen Urlaub. Erst gehts auf die Kanaren zum Klippenfischen, und die Woche Drauf gehts wieder Feedern, vielleicht trifft man sich ja. ich schreib dir einfach mal ne PN.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Zur Sänger http://perca.de/__WebShop__/product...en/saenger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder/detail.jsf die soll ja bald wieder da sein und 39 Euro für 4,20m und bis 180g klingt ja fair.

Was NB angeht, da wird es bei der Messe Anfang März ja alles richtig günstig, nur hat man da auch das Problem das man im Versand nur das bekommt was noch über ist. Aber wenn man früh bestellt, dann sollte die Chance da sein nochmal 3-5 Euro pro Sack zu sparen und wenn nicht kostet es eben den normalen Preis. Beim letzten Mal hat es, trotz Messestreß, auch nicht länger als 14 Tage gedauert bis es da war.


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hi Markus

mach das. wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich auf jeden Fall mal raus

Grüße KAI

PS: aktuell beißt es noch ganz gut.
Habe gestern ordentlich gefangen


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@kaic  wieder mit Miniboilies, oder der guten alten Made??  Gruß


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

diesmal ganz normal mit Maden...
mal sehen was am WE noch so geht


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schönes Tierchen.
Petri Heil!:m

Solche gibts hier leider nicht. . .#d


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie machst du das nur???? ist der rhein so mit barben überfüllt???


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> wie machst du das nur???? ist der rhein so mit barben überfüllt???


Ja, wenn man sich am Rhein net ganz dabbisch anstellt, kann man immer mit Barben bis zu 70cm rechnen. Natürlich gibt es auch mal Schneidertage, das kommt immer mal vor.#h


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Moselbarbe:
1.Kann Kai sehr gut fischen und hat viele Jahre Barbenerfahrung.
2.Hat er gute Montagen & perfektes Material.
3.Geht er momentan wohl oft raus und hat dann die Chance auf gute Beissphasen.
4.Ist die Strecke auch wirklich gut für Barben.

Soweit ich weiss, macht er auch Guidings. Frag ihn mal.


Rheinbarbe hat recht, auf Dauer fangen hier viele ihre Fische. Allerdings gibt es auch reichlich Leute die es nicht hinbekommen oder sehr unterdurchschnittlich.

P.S.:Vermutlich ist es aber dort in den nächsten Wochen auch vorbei (zumindest war dem immer so), da das Wetter doch sehr abkühlt.


----------



## esox1000

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, wenn man Plätze kennt 
an denen Barben gefangen wurden ist das meist die richtige Adresse.
Man sollte Vertrauen in Köder und Montage haben, dann sollte es mit der kapitalen Barbe klappen.#6
Der Rhein ist schon ein hervorragendes Barbengewässer, schaut man in die Hitparade der Angelmagazine sind die meisten Topbarben aus unserem schönen Rhein.

Gruß esox#h


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



kaic schrieb:


> Auch heute hats wieder brauchbar gebissen.
> Köder waren diesmal *Mini-Boilies an der Feedermontage*!!!


Ich brauche mal ein paar Details. :vik:

a. Montage am Haar (denke ich mal, oder)?
b. Vorfach Schnur (mono/geflecht)?
c. Wenn Mono, welchen Knoten (hält der No-Knot)?
d. Welchen Durchmesser der Miniboilies (8, 10, 12)?
e. Hakengröße?
f. Boiliegeschmacksrichtung(en)?
g. Warum 2 Boilies aufgezogen oder ist das zweite, weiße ein Styroporkügelchen?

Danke für die Kooperation, will mich damit zukünftig auch mal etwas auseinandersetzen! #h


Gruß
RB


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ jens: danke für die blumen :vik:

@ rhein barbe:
die Boilies waren am Haar
Vorfach war Fluo Carbon
No Knot ist perfekt dafür
Durchmesser der Boilies 8 bzw 10mm, funzt beides. wir hatten Musterboilies der beuen Browning Hybrid Boilies die in den nächsten Wochen auf den Markt kommen.
Die Hakengröße war 10. Hakentyp JRC MBT 1
Die Geschmacksrichtungen waren völlig unterschiedlich. wir haben alles durchprobiert. ich denke der visuelle Reiz war wichtiger. Haben gedippt gefangen und auch völlig neutral
2 Boilies habe ich verwendet weil ich der Meinung bin, das die Kombination aus unterschiedlichen Farben einen höheren Reiz hat (ähnlich wie weiße Maden + rote Gummimade).

Hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht ins dunkel bringen

Grüße KAI #h


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@kaic: Danke für die ganzen Infos. #6
Muss aber nochmal nachhaken. 

Bei deiner Boiliegröße, also ich hatte mir gedacht, da z.B. der Käseangler ja mit einer 15mm Kantenlänge fischt, so könnten 12 bis 14 mm Boilies perfekt sein. Die 8mm Dinger sind ja leicht größere Maiskörner. Hat man da überhaupt noch den Boilieeffekt (weniger kleine/ungewollte Fische)? Meinst du mit 12/14 mm wären auch Fische zu fangen? Hattest du auch Boilies im Futterkorb (unters Feederfutter gemischt)?

Auge oder Nase. Dachte immer, dass die Barben mehr nach Geruch/Köder gehen, unabhängig von der Farbe. Wobei ich neulich noch gelesen habe, dass knallige Farben eher eine Scheuchwirkung haben (bei Karpfen), deshalb wird überall wenig Priorität auf die Boiliefarbe gelegt. Wie waren die erfolge mit "unspektakulär" gefärbten Boilies? Oder waren in den Proben nur Shockfarben enthalten?

Gruß
RheinBarbe


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Gerade Karpfen sind super neugierig. Das beste Bsp. sind ja pop-ups in 
fluoro farben.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Gerade Karpfen sind super neugierig. Das beste Bsp. sind ja pop-ups in
> fluoro farben.


*Hmmmh....jetzt bin ich verwirrt. |uhoh:
Hab doch am Wochenende soviel hier über das Theam Boilies im AB gesucht und gegooglet, jetzt sagt ihr das Gegenteil. Gemein! |gr:*



Chrisi_66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> glaub mir das _(Anmerk. Färben der Boilies)_ kannst du dir sparen.
> Viel wichtiger ist, dass dein Boilie wasserlösliche Zutaten enthält und  schön grobstrukturiert ist. Der Karpfen nimmt die Köder viel eher mit  seinen Geruchsrezeptoren wahr, als mit den Augen. Außerdem bräuchtest du  für ein Kilo (bei einem hellen Mix) wenns reicht bestimmt ne halbe  Dose, damit die Farbe richtig auffällig ist. Bei einem Mix mit z.B.  Fischmehl macht es eigentlich gar keinen Sinn, da es den Mix so dunkel  macht, dass du wirklich sehr, sehr viel Farbe bräuchtest.
> Spar die lieber das Geld und investiere in gute und immer frische Zutaten, das bringt mehr. Glaub mir. #6#6
> 
> MfG Chrisi_66


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2850772&postcount=2



fantazia schrieb:


> Wozu willst die extra färben?Halte ich für nicht notwendig.
> Nur eine sinnlose Zutat mehr die man zahlen muss.
> Also ich würde es lassen ich bevorzuge sogar eher unauffällige Köder.
> Und in den meisten Gewässern ist es ab einer gewissen Wassertiefe eh sinnlos da ist eh nix mehr mit sehen.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2897398&postcount=2



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Naja, bei Gewässern mit starkem  Befischungsdruck werden Karpfen bei auffäligen Ködern eher misstrauisch,  so nach dem Motto: Was der Bauer nicht kennt, isst er nicht. [...]


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2897411&postcount=4


*Oder ist das Färben der Boilies auch mehr eine Glaubensfrage ala "Was schmeckt besser, Weißwein oder Rotwein" oder "Red Arc oder Shimano blablabla"?

Gruß* *
RB*


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das sind einfach nur 2 komplett gegensätzliche Strategien. Normale Bodenköder würde ich auch nicht noch extra einfärben.
Ich fische selber oft beides an 2 Ruten.


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sicher würden auch größere Boilies gehen.
Fange ja auch beim Karpfenangeln mit 2 x 22mm Boilies Barben.

uns ging es jedoch darum ein neues Produkt zu testen. Also haben wir die vorhandenen 8 und 10mm Boilies getestet und getestet und sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Die knallige Farbe reizt doch sehr. Genau das ist der Grund warum viele auch eine rote Gummimade verwenden (ich übrigens auch)
Beim Karpfenangeln werden auch viele Boilies gefüttert. Da würde ich auch keine Neon Sorten verwenden. Beim Feedern dagegen haben wir nur den Hakenköder und der sollte auf jeden Fall auffallen. Boilies im Futter haben wir nicht verwendet.


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@RheinBarbe  schau mal auf barbeel.com, da testete Rinko auch Miniboilies in Fluo Farben von Sonubaits. Mit großem Erfolg. Der Bericht lohnt sich. Echt schöne Fische darauf gefangen worden.  @kaic wo gibts denn die Boilies? habe im Browning Katalog geschaut, da sind die noch nicht drin. Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Händler der die schon führt, oder kann man die auch über dich beziehen?     Petri MoselBarbe


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hier der genaue Link zu dem Bericht von Rinko. Es war Rix Baits nicht Sonubaits....sorry

http://barbeel.com/Rixbaits_fluoboilies.html




Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## LahnHunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Alter Alter ... hier kann man sehr viel lesen und lernen, wollt ich Mal anmerken #6  ... weiß gar nitt wie ich das alles 2011 am Vadder Rhein ausprobieren soll :q

Weiter so Jungs #h


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@LahnHunter  wieso hast doch 365 Tage Zeit ALLES auszuprobieren....   Petri MoselBarbe


----------



## LahnHunter

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja nee iss klar, aber bin jetzt heiß wie die Wutz seit dem ich mit dem annere "Feeder-Meister" mit an den Rhein durfte. Hat zwar nur Grundeln und einen Abriss, aber das war ein super Tag.

Aber eins nach dem anderen .... erst Mal das Equipment deutlich ergänzen, damit ich auch das Zeug dazu habe ... aber da bin ich grad dran.

So bin jetzt ruhig und hör hier lieber zu ... schön weiter schreiben Jungs #v


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

die Boilies sind ab nächster Woche lieferbar. Frag einfach einen Händler der Browning führt. der kann die dann bestellen.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Danke erstmal an euch für die Tipps und Links, werde das alles mal wirken lassen und ab dem 16.06.2011 dann immer eine Rute mit Miniboilies auslegen. 
:vik:


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@RheinBarbe  wieso ab dem 16.06.2011??? Ist Deine Saison schon zu Ende???  Petri  MoselBarbe


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> @RheinBarbe  wieso ab dem 16.06.2011??? Ist Deine Saison schon zu Ende???  Petri  MoselBarbe




Ich nehme mal an, keine Lust auf die Kälte und dann rumsitzen und dann nach der Schonzeit halt


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@kaic  ich habe das Problem, dass ich hier leider keinen  Händler habe, der Browning führt. Hast Du vielleicht eine Internetadresse, wo ich diese Boilies beziehen kann? Wäre sehr nett.  @Der Stipper na ja kalt, am WE soll es ja wieder 18 Grad werden und März, April ist doch auch schon wieder angenehm warm. aber jeder wie er es möchte.   Petri  MoselBarbe


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> @kaic  ich habe das Problem, dass ich hier leider keinen  Händler habe, der Browning führt. Hast Du vielleicht eine Internetadresse, wo ich diese Boilies beziehen kann? Wäre sehr nett.  @Der Stipper na ja kalt, am WE soll es ja wieder 18 Grad werden und März, April ist doch auch schon wieder angenehm warm. aber jeder wie er es möchte.   Petri  MoselBarbe




Ruf doch mal bei Angelgeräte Pelzer an. Der wird die sicherlich reinbekommen. Ansonsten sind bei euch nicht auch Hagebaumärkte? Die haben meisten Zebco als Partner und könnten dir dann auch die Boilies bestellen.


----------



## kostjagarnix

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

http://angelecke-wasserliesch.de/
der hat soviel mir bekannt ist einiges von Browning.....


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ mosel-barbe

ich denke wenn die auf den markt kommen wirst du sicher in einigen läden bekommen

Grüße#h


----------



## ribak91

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

sehr intressant hier das ganze #6


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@kostjagarnix  stimmt, an Markus habe ich ja gar nicht gedacht. stimmt der kann mir die bestimmt besorgen. oh mann wieso bin ich nicht selbst darauf gekommen. werde morgen direkt mal hinfahren und dann soll der direkt mal bestellen, dann probier ich die noch aus bevor es schneit. DANKESCHÖN.....   Petri  MoselBarbe


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> @RheinBarbe  wieso ab dem 16.06.2011??? Ist Deine Saison schon zu Ende???  Petri  MoselBarbe





DerStipper schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, keine Lust auf die Kälte und dann rumsitzen und dann nach der Schonzeit halt



Yes, nur mal für paar Stunden an den Rhein fahren, rechnet sich nicht (Fahrzeit, Benzingeld), ist mir auch zu kalt um anzusitzen (jaja Schönwetterangler) und die Beissphasen werden auch immer kürzer und weniger. Im Sommer war das alles gediegener. Leider war es dieses Jahr aber gar nicht so leicht am Rhein, der Wasserpegel (Stand Mainz) war immer zwischen 350 und 400 cm, also relativ hoch, für mich schon teilweise zu hoch.

Nun gut, jetzt bin ich noch bisschen mit Spinner und Gummifisch unterwegs, werde da wohl auch nochmal an den Rhein fahren. Auch wenn die Schneiderwahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch ist, genauso wie die Abrissquote. Spinnfischen eben. Könnte zwar auch an die Lahn gehen, hab die direkt vor der Türe, aber Lahn ist tot. Da bleib ich lieber mim Bobbes daheim im warmen.

#h


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da fällt mir doch ein das ich letzte woche beim Feedern einen nagelneuen Rapala Fat Rap mit Stahlvorfach und ein paar Meter Schnur fangen könnte :vik::vik::vik:

Der Angeltag hat sich gelohnt


----------



## kostjagarnix

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Angelladen in Ruwer besorgt dir normalerweise auch "fast" alles.... Der Besitzer ist immer sehr hilfsbereit... Die Straße heisst passender-weise Fischweg; Angelshop Weich, falls du ihn noch nicht kennst........


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@kostjagarnix  doch den kenn ich auch...kenne eigentlich jeden Angelladen in und um Trier, da ich Jugendwart im Bezirksfischerei-Verband Trier war, da kommt man ein bißchen rum. Den Herr Weich kenn ich, das Problem bei dem ist, der hat Preise, da zieht es Dir die Schuhe weg, wenn Du noch drin stehst. Ich frage mal Markus, der kann die bestimmt besorgen.   Petri MoselBarbe


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich könnte dir nen Sack von den Selfmademiniboilies abtreten, muss die nur erst noch machen. :q

Wird nur noch etwas dauern und weiß nicht ob die fangen. |uhoh:


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Geheimrezept?


----------



## Merlin

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

du mußst deine Hand noch schonen....:q


----------



## makki

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hi,
wie stehen die chancen jetzt noch was zu fangen? ich angel zwar an der weser, aber ich konnte dieses jahr keine barbe fangen:c, nur beifänge ( aland, rotauge ...).
gruß
makki


----------



## klappe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hab mal ne frage: gibt es in der mulde bei wurzen barben????

hab schon im mulde forum gefragt-aber da lässt sich keiner herab zu antworten.....:c


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Nachtrag: Der Fang vom letzten Feedertrip! :m


----------



## kostjagarnix

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Die fängst du bei uns an der Mosel beim Feedern fast nur noch...
Ich habe letztens ein kleines Styropur-kügelchen mit an den Haken befestigt, um etwas Auftrieb zu haben, da die Mistdinger am Grund alles nehmen.... Hatte keine mehr von denen gefangen, aber auch sonst wesentlich weniger Bisse......


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ RheinBarbe:

war ein geiler Drill, oder???

Die Viecher halten sich bei uns ja Gott sei Dank noch in Grenzen

Grüße KAI


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



kostjagarnix schrieb:


> Die fängst du bei uns an der Mosel beim Feedern fast nur noch...
> Ich habe letztens ein kleines Styropur-kügelchen mit an den Haken befestigt, um etwas Auftrieb zu haben, da die Mistdinger am Grund alles nehmen.... Hatte keine mehr von denen gefangen, aber auch sonst wesentlich weniger Bisse......




Also ich hab an der Mosel beim Feedern nur ab und an eine. Mit der Stange sind da wesentlich mehr dabei. Also so 30-50 Stück in 3h sind da eigentlich immer drin.
Naja bin mal gespannt, was es morgen beim Feedern so gibt.


----------



## Dunraven

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Der Fisch sieht ja schön aus, was ist das denn? 
ne ok ich kenne die ja (zum Glück nur) von Erzählungen und Bildern. Sieht ja echt schön aus, schade das es so eine Plage ist.


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



kaic schrieb:


> @ RheinBarbe:
> 
> war ein geiler Drill, oder???
> 
> Die Viecher halten sich bei uns ja Gott sei Dank noch in Grenzen
> 
> Grüße KAI


Ja, so hart, dass ich den Biss gar nicht erst bemerkt hatte! 
Denke mit den Miniboilies kann man die Dinger ganz umfischen...denke.... |rolleyes


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

wie siehst denn momentan mit dem wasserstand bei euch aus? meint ihr ein versuch sei es wert? bei uns in trier steht das wasser schon ein gutes stück höher. und viel treibgut, was sich immer schön um die spitze wickelt....  Petri  MoselBarbe


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> wie siehst denn momentan mit dem wasserstand bei euch aus? meint ihr ein versuch sei es wert? bei uns in trier steht das wasser schon ein gutes stück höher. und viel treibgut, was sich immer schön um die spitze wickelt....  Petri  MoselBarbe




Also hier an der Mosel gehts eigentlich. Morgen gehts los. Hab auch beim Sommer"hochwasser" sehr sehr gut gefangen. Versuch macht klug, also es lohnt immer.


----------



## MoselBarbe

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@DerStipper  wie gehst Du vor beim Feedern bei Hochwasser? (Montage,Köder etc.)   Petri  MoselBarbe


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> @DerStipper  wie gehst Du vor beim Feedern bei Hochwasser? (Montage,Köder etc.)   Petri  MoselBarbe



Schlaufenmontage, 140g Korb und dann an der Kante von der Schifffahrtsrinne. Da ging eigentlich immer was. Wenn nicht dann hab ich Links eine Art Pool mit stillem Wasser, dann natürlich nen leichteren Korb.


----------



## nerdwuermle

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

habter schon mal an nen alternativköder zu maden wie zb. käse bzw. käsepaste gedacht? haste mit großer sicherheit keine grundeln als beifang...und fängt selektiv größere barben


----------



## Hümpfi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Sers,
so damit jeder weis das ich keinen Mist erzählt habe hier die Bilder vom 16.10.10 vom Barbenfischen in Trennfeld. Zur Erinnerung im Kescherkopf befinden sich 21 Barben mit Insgesamt 22 Kilo.


----------



## kaic

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

RESPEKT!!!!

Grüße KAI


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das nen  ich mal ne strecke!

Petri!

Grüße Markus


----------



## catfish 69

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*






hab auch mal wieder eine erwischt! auf selbstgebastelten teig!gruss und petri von catfish!!


----------



## mini_bulli

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

War heute das 1te mal auf Barben am Rhein.
Heavy Feeder, Madenkorb & 110/140g Blei, 6er Karpfenhaken, 7-8Maden drauf.
1 Abriss im Drill - ansonsten NUR Grundeln.
Auf die andere Rute mit Futterkorb ging ein Brassen.

Frage: Ist noch nicht "Barbenzeit"?
Saß auf ner Buhnenspitze und habe parallel zu/in der Strömung gefischt...

MfG
Markus


----------



## NedRise

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@mini_bulli

Also ich fange im Frühling und Sommer eher die kleineren Exemplare die größeren eher im Herbst ab Ende August und dann auch eher im Hauptstrom als an Buhnen.

Gruß.


----------



## Browntroutcatcher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

war gestern auch mal wieder am Rhein zum Feedern. Konnte diese "ganz nette" 73er, bei einem Gewicht von 8 Pfund verhaften. Ansonsten gabs noch ne 60er, zwei Fische verloren und jede Menge Sonne. Alles in allem mal wieder ein gelungener Angeltag.


Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Schönes Ding  Sieht schon etwas Laichvoll aus ....


----------



## Browntroutcatcher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern zum Feedern am Rhein. Eigentlich hatte ich es (auf Grund der Barbenschonzeit) auf Rotaugen abgesehen. 

Die Rotaugen waren überhaupt nicht in Beißlaune, stattdessen konnte ich 8 Barben als "Beifang" landen. Darunter befand sich unter anderem diese Kampfmaschine von 81cm und 4600Gramm und somit mein PB.

Fischreiche Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## OnTheMove

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Petri zu der Schönen Barbe!

81cm ist auf jeden fall ein echt gutes Maß!

Grüße Markus


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wollen wir den Thread doch mal aufleben lassen.

Wie schauts momentan bei euch Barbel-Huntern so aus?

Ich konnte gestern in der Nähe bei Mainz die erste Barbe (45cm) beim Feedern erwischen. :vik:

Leider verlief die Saison bisher mehr als schleppend... zwar war von Barsch bis Nase alles dabei - aber die Barben hielten sich mehr als bedeckt bisher....

Wie schauts bei euch so aus?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Naja zumindest habe ich mir schon mal ne Rheinkarte für Hessen gekauft. Nun müsste ich nur noch mal rausgehen. Allerdings hört man von den Barben wenig Gutes. Ist wohl nun eher Grundelfischen.de . Werde es demnächst dennoch mal versuchen.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Bisher hatte ich die Grundeln sogut wie möglich vermeiden können, je weiter ich von der Steinpackung weg fischte ... offenes Gelände ohne Steinritzen scheinen die Viehcher zu hassen.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Feederjungs haben die Grundeln überall draufbekommen. War neulich mittig auf der Theodor H. Brücke und habe einen Kormoran in der Fahrrinne beobachtet. Nach jedem Tauchgang hatte er eine Grundel abgeschluckt. Aber wie gesagt, man müsste es mal wieder versuchen.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hmm.... an der Brücke sind die Pfeiler doch unten auch bestimmt mit Steinen "gesichert" - dann würde es wieder passen mit der Steinritzen-Theorie 

In Gernsheim habe ich das selbe bisher feststellen können. Ab 20m besser 25m Wurfdistanz zur Steinpackung fast keine Grundeln mehr... bei 5h feedern vll. 1-2 Stk.

Biebesheim aufgrund der Strömung musste man näher an der Packung fischen und schon waren es pro Std. vllt. 2Grundeln.

In Ginsen fing ich gestern keine Grundel. Vatern fischte etwas näher und fing ca. 6 Stk in 5 h.

Aber ob man da was ableiten lässt. Auf jeden Fall habe ich gestern mal nen neuen Käselockstoff getestet.... übel.... zum Glück waren wir an der frischen Luft ;D


----------



## Ebiso

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hatt beim wettkampf angeln eine 60er barbe gefangen auf kopfrute... ich dachte ich hätte n flugzeug an der angel gehabt |kopfkrat aber trotzdem schöner fang hat mir 80 meter das gummi rausgezogen und wollte gleich in die hauptströmung..


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



> Hatt beim wettkampf angeln eine 60er Barbe gefangen auf kopfrute... ich dachte ich hätte n flugzeug an der angel gehabt |kopfkrat aber trotzdem schöner fang hat mir* 80 *Meter das gummi rausgezogen und wollte gleich in die hauptströmung..


 
Also 80m Gummi nehm ich dir nicht ab  Meinst eher 8m oder ^^

Oh ja... die Barben - ab 50-60cm machen ordentlich Dampf


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Ebiso schrieb:


> kopfrute...  hat mir 80 meter das gummi rausgezogen und wollte gleich in die hauptströmung..


na na oder waren es doch nur 8m ..............oder wirklich 80m?? |kopfkrat

Gruss
ulli
|wavey:


----------



## Doc Plato

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ach, 80m Gummiauszug sind doch gar nix, hatte letzens auf meiner Stippe (8m Teil für 9,90€ von Askari mit 0,12 Mono) nen 4,2m Waller auf 300m Distanz gedrillt, hat zwar ein paar Minütchen gedauert aber hey, was solls.....


----------



## Doni9002

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich werde es heute Nachmittag mal probieren paar Barben zu überlisten, ma schaun ob´s klappt.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wünsche dir viele schöne Rüsseltorpedos ;D

Schreib nachher mal, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Doni9002

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hmm hatte einen kleinen Barsch, eine klein Rapfe und paar Grundeln, aber leider keine Barbe 

Naja hab ja diese Woche noch Urlaub und kann es noch paar mal probieren.
Hab ja auch noch nicht viel Erfahrung am Rhein gesammelt, bräuchte auch noch paar Tipps.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Naja geht nicht immer was ...


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Geht jmd die Tage wieder auf Barbe?

Ich wollte es eigentlich wieder am Weekend am Rhen versuchen. Hoffe allerdings, dass es nicht all zu sehr bis dahin regnet. Sodass der Fluss nicht wieder zu stark angetrübt wird.

Für Zander ist das ja okey - aber bei Barben etc. mag ich doch eher klares Wasser.


----------



## Doni9002

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Vielleicht am Sonntag, oder heut Nachmittag vielleicht, ma schaun


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hatte bei 2 mal angeln eine Barbe an den letzten beiden Sonntagen. Habe aber auch zwei Fische durch gerissenes Vorfach verloren! :c hab mit 16er Borgach geangelt und bin dann auf 20er hochgegangen! Welche Vorfachstaerke fischt ihr? Geh am Wochenednde wieder zwei mal an den Rhein!|supergri


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Mit der Feederrute gehe ich nicht unter ein 0,20er Vorfach + Feedergum als Shockabsorber.....

Meistens sind Muscheln etc, am Grund, sodass ich lieber auf ein 0,22er Vorfach hoch gehe.

ich fische so eine Montage wie der Herr aus dem Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd_Z4rONakA

(S. Feedergum als Puffer..) - > brauche allerdings auch schwere Körbe von 140-180Gr mit Krallen


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich denke das wird daran gelegen haben, dass ich kein Feedergum montiert hatte!:m Wieviel soll ich denn anbinden? Und das ganze einfach als Schlagschnur anknoten?


----------



## Barbenspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wollen wir den Thread doch mal aufleben lassen.
> 
> Wie schauts momentan bei euch Barbel-Huntern so aus?



Barben laufen doch immer. Man muss nur die Stellen kennen #6
Habe bei jedem Ansitz auf Feeder meine Barben. Oftmals leider kleine Biester, aber auch die machen Spaß.
40-50cm sind aber öfter vertreten. So ab 60cm wird es in letzter Zeit schwer etwas zu erhaschen.
Auf Käse geht bei mir z.B. schon sehr lange nichts mehr. Aber da stehen die großen Rüssler drauf. Made geht wie geschnitten Brot auf alle Weißfische. Von Nase bis zum Aland, Döbel. Denke, ich werde im September nochmal ein paar Mal ansitzen und dann auch wieder in die Käseecke greifen. So ein 81cm Torpedo wie auf dem einen Bild wäre ein Traum.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Sei

machs so wie Kai im Video.

Also Hauptschnur, dann nen Wirbel ohne Karabiner. Daran bindest du mit einem doppelten Schlaufenknoten den Wirbel ans Feedergum (ich verwende übrigens das von Dreannan - gelbe Spule)und auf das Feedergum fädelst du nen Karabinerwirbel (am besten die Öse etwas oval drücken - muss aber noch auf der Gummischnur laufen!). Ich verwende rund 40-50cm lange Federgum stücke. Ans offene Ende des Feedergums mache ich eine kleine Schlaufe, in die später das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird.

Nun der Clou - so rund 8cm vor der letzten Schlaufe in die das Vorfach kommt, mache ich einen Überhandknoten (Im grunde wie nen Stopperknoten -dessen Wulst so groß ist, dass der Wirbel daran stoppt. So haste kaum bis keine Verhedderungen beim Feedern, da das Vorfach frei um den Korb drehen kann.

Feedergum ist beim Knoten etwas schwierig... wie immer auch hier anfeuchten und später mit einem Zugtest richtig ziehen, damit das recht steife Material auch wirklich geknotet ist und hält !


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dann schon mal Vielen Dank! Sorry für die vielleicht dumm klingende Frage! #t Bin halt mehr der Raubfisch- und Meeresangler eigentlich! -Aber hier wird Dir ja geholfen! 
Dann muss ich nachher nochmal schnell Feedergum besorgen; macht aber nichts! Angelshop ist bei mir um die Ecke! :m


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Moin,

klar mach das. Das Feedergum was ich meine ist das hier:

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=drennan+feeder+gum&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4ADFA_enDE421DE485&biw=1262&bih=684&tbm=isch&tbnid=VQ_bJECsucd2QM:&imgrefurl=http://www.tackleup.com/line-and-braid/drennan-power-gum.html&docid=fjtVvqzSkbsX7M&imgurl=http://www.tackleup.com/user/products/large/drennan-power%252520gum-clear.jpg&w=250&h=215&ei=-qckUO-wC9DHtAb5nIDABA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=207&vpy=366&dur=524&hovh=172&hovw=200&tx=83&ty=94&sig=104843857267307790519&page=2&tbnh=152&tbnw=177&start=18&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:18,i:151


Ich deck mich heut nach der Arbeit mit Maden ein.... sonst hab ich ja alles daheim ;D


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Alles klar, vielen Dank: Mal schauen, ob der Rainer dieses Feedergum hat!
Die Fisch& fang-DVD müsste ich auch noch irgenwo haben! |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Im Grunde kannste auch andes Feedergum als das nehmen. Ist eben mein Favorit, da es durchsichtig ist.

Gibt ja x Sorten (Browning, Jenzi usw..) - allerdings fallen die teils unterschiedlich in der Dehnung aus. Hatte mal eins von Browning - da hatte ich erst mit 1m Material die selbe Dehnung - wie bei 50-60cm des Drennan Materials.

Ich fische gerne Mosella Haken (TXR-6) in den Größen 12-8 und dabei nehme ich 0,20er - 0,22er Vorfächer. Und schnell schlitzt ein Fisch an dem schweren Gerät aus - aber bei viel Druck biegen sich die 12er schonmal auf... da ist Feedergum echt super - vorallem kurz vor der Steinpackung als Puffer echt gut!

PS: Aldi Süd hat momentan Parmesankäse in der Streudose im Angebot - wäre vllt. was um das Futter damit etwas zu pimpen *G*


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Im Grunde kannste auch andes Feedergum als das nehmen. Ist eben mein Favorit, da es durchsichtig ist.
> 
> Gibt ja x Sorten (Browning, Jenzi usw..) - allerdings fallen die teils unterschiedlich in der Dehnung aus. Hatte mal eins von Browning - da hatte ich erst mit 1m Material die selbe Dehnung - wie bei 50-60cm des Drennan Materials.
> 
> Ich fische gerne Mosella Haken (TXR-6) in den Größen 12-8 und dabei nehme ich 0,20er - 0,22er Vorfächer. Und schnell schlitzt ein Fisch an dem schweren Gerät aus - aber bei viel Druck biegen sich die 12er schonmal auf... da ist Feedergum echt super - vorallem kurz vor der Steinpackung als Puffer echt gut!
> 
> PS: Aldi Süd hat momentan Parmesankäse in der Streudose im Angebot - wäre vllt. was um das Futter damit etwas zu pimpen *G*



Danke für den Tipp, wollte geriebenen Emmentaler beigeben, aber das passt auch! #h

War ganz komisch, hab nur die Rute aufgenommen und der Fisch war weg; nur den Schlag in der Rute gemerkt und das Vorfach war durch! #q

Aber heute nachmittag gehts schon los! Neue Chance!


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich musste das letzte mal in 4 stunden 3 neuen Vorfächer nehmen. War immer leicht angerauht.... als ich dann 2-3mal jeweils ein paar Muscheln am Haken hatte, wusste ich was los war. Hab an einer Muschelbank gefischt 

Wenn dann Zug auf die Leine kommt - ist der Fisch schneller weg als man gucken kann.

Bin noch unsicher wo ich am Wochenende hin gehe...


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

.jetzt wo du es sagst! Hatte auch ne kleine Muschel dran! |kopfkrat
-Naja, schaun mer mal! Ich gehe bei Ginsheim los diese WE!


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Da bin ich auch  Richtung der Brücke (Weisenauer) ...

Fütter mal ordentlich an. Gehste Sa oder So ? Morgens oder eher Mittags?

BTW: Warst du letzen Sonntag Vormittag auch bei Ginsheim? Wenn ja bin ich an jmd vorbei gelaufen, der zumindest dir ähnlich sah


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja, genau das war ich! So klein ist die Welt! #h
Werde wahrscheinlich morgen früh los! Wenn's klappt vielleicht auch heute Abend! Vielleicht sieht man sich?! #c


----------



## Browntroutcatcher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich gezielt auf Barben fische verwende ich in der Regel ein 0,22er Vorfach, da der Uferbereich an dem von mir befischten Rheinabschnitt sehr stark verkrautet ist. 

Im Winter und im Frühjahr wenn das Kraut abgestorben ist habe ich auch schon mit 0,16er Vorfach etliche Barben bis über 8 Pfund fangen können. Nervenkitzel vorprogrammiert.

Fische ausschließlich mit einer Schlaufenmontage.


Grüße

Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Dann war ich der mit der Kiepe und dem Trolley  Ich werd wahrscheinlich am So Morgen erst dazu kommen... heut abend wirds feucht fröhlich... da komm ich morgen nicht früh raus 

Fängst du da generell oft deine Fische (Barben etc.) .... mir kommt es da meist recht überlaufen vor.


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Brown

was fischst du an deinem Abschnitt in der Regel für Korbgewichte? Ich hatte es anfangs auch mal mit der Schlaufenmontage versucht. Je nach Stelle muss ich aber mit min 120gr bis hin zu 180gr Krallenkörben fischen, damit der Köder liegen bleibt.


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Das dachte ich mit schon, dass du das warst! hab mir gerade Feeedergum und 22 er Vorfachschnur besorgt!  Werde gleich erstmal noch ein Paar Vorfaecher binden!
Finde es da auch ziemlich überlaufen. Das Problem hier ist aber, dass man fasst überall schlecht ans Wasser kommt, und kenne mich hier auch noch nicht so gut aus! |uhoh:
Werde heute auch nicht mehr los, dann aber morgen und Sonntag auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Browntroutcatcher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Brown
> 
> was fischst du an deinem Abschnitt in der Regel für Korbgewichte? Ich hatte es anfangs auch mal mit der Schlaufenmontage versucht. Je nach Stelle muss ich aber mit min 120gr bis hin zu 180gr Krallenkörben fischen, damit der Köder liegen bleibt.



An dem Abschnitt ist die Strömung bei normalem Wasserstand nicht so extrem, sodass man in der Regel mit 100 Gramm recht gut zu recht kommt.
Wenn es etwas mehr Strömung hat fische ich Krallenkörbe bis 130 Gramm. Viel mehr lässt meine Feederausrüstung (WG140) auch nicht zu ;-).

Nach dem letzten heftigen Regenguss konnte ich mit dem 130er Krallenkorb aber auch nur im Uferbereich (10-15m) fischen. 
Etwas weiter draußen ist sogar mein 600er Blei an der Wallerrute nicht liegen geblieben.
Kurz und knapp, bei solchen Bedingungen wird es schwierig|supergri.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Du gehst also gezielt mit nem 16er Vorfach auf Barbenjagd... m.M.n. fahrlässig und nicht notwendig.
@ all: heisst das Thema hier Barbenfänge?
Gruss ROY


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@Roy: war nicht gezielt auf Barben aus, sondern wollte nur bisschen Feedern. Und da bissen halt die Barben! #c aber jetzt bin ich hoffentlich gut gerüstet und werde dann auch von meinen Fängen berichten, damit das auch wieder ein Barbenfangthreat wird! |rolleyes


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@sei: Du warst damit nicht gemeint, sondern Browntroutcatcher.
Na dann Petri Heil!!
Gruss ROY


----------



## Browntroutcatcher

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> @sei: Du warst damit nicht gemeint, sondern Browntroutcatcher.
> Na dann Petri Heil!!
> Gruss ROY



@Roy: wenn ich gezielt auf Barben fische, dann auschließlich mit 0,20 aufwärts. Die Barben sind meiner Erfahrung nach sowieso überhauptnicht Vorfachscheu, sodass die Regel gilt lieber etwas stärker.

Gerade im Winter und im Frühjahr stehen die Chance an diesem Rheinabschnitt auf kapitale Rotaugen (3 Pfund +) sehr gut. Diese sind jedoch äußerst vorsichtig. Daher fische ich in dieser Zeit häufiger mit 0,16er Vorfächern kombiniert mit 16er Haken und 2-3 Maden.
Dabei lässt es sich aber natürlich nicht vermeiden, dass auch ab und zu eine Barbe einsteigt.

Gruß Browntroutcatcher


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@ Sei 

und ging was? Wenn ja, wie was und wo? Bin morgen def. am Wasser - mal sehn was die barben zum Käsefutter und Parmesanmaden sagen ;D


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

@FR33:
Bis auf einen kleinen Barsch, der sich die Maden. Ein einholen g geschnappt hat ging gaaaar nichts:c
Werde aber morgen wieder angreifen!


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Edit: hab das selbe im anderen Thread gepostet, da ich aber auf Barben aus war mal hier auch mein Post... vllt. entdeckt ja jmd meinen Fehler... verzweifel langsam am Rhein!

Ware heute ne Klatsche heute in Ginsheim....

gefühlte 5km vom Parkplatz durch die Pampa mit dem ganzen Gerümpel (Sitzkiepe. Trolley usw.) richtung Weisenauer gestapft. Futter angerührt - Kiepe augebaut und angefangen auf knapp 25-30m zu Feedern. Immer mit Clip gefischt um ja die selbe Distanz zu halten und ne Futterspur zu legen.... Wasser war schnell aber mit 160gr wars noch ok und wurde nur selten verdriftet.

Tja was soll man sagen - herrliches Wetter ..... 0 !!! Bisse. Die obligatorischen 2 Grundeln lasse ich mal aussen vor.

habe das Intervall vom Fütter an und an verändert.... erst alle 2-3 Min. nachgefüttert - dann alle 5-10 Min.... und im letzten Drittel der Angelzeit wieder alle 2-3 min den Korb neu befüllt und nachgelegt.

Aber nix! In dem Fall muss ich echt sagen - wo keine Fische sind, kann man einfach keine fangen!


----------



## Der-Graf

Fr33 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: hab das selbe im anderen Thread gepostet, da ich aber auf Barben aus war mal hier auch mein Post... vllt. entdeckt ja jmd meinen Fehler...



Hast du vielleicht vergessen, den Haken zu beködern?  Ansonsten klingt das ganz stimmig...^^


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

hehe.... ja so kams mir auch vor.... Haken war drann. Maden auch.... ka was da schief läuft.

Dachte immer Barben und co sind Wanderfische ... und bei dem Bestand der eig im Rhein vorhanden ist, müsste ja mal eine vorbei kommen....


----------



## Barbenspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Meine Erfahrung.
Nicht soweit auswerfen, 15m reichen aus. Da wo die Strömungskante gerade beginnt. Futterkorb mit festem Futter füllen und Madenbündel ruhig länger liegen lassen. So gerne Barben auch in die Maden beissen, so scheu sind diese auch. Und wenn denen alle 2 Minuten ein Futterkorb weggezogen wird, dann scheucht dies ungemein. Ich fange meine Barben mit 70g Futterkorb an der Kante. Und Köder bleibt bis zu 30 Minuten draußen. Und selbst dann zuckt die Feeder ab und zu nochmal, weil ein kleinerer Fisch sich an den Maden versucht.
Wie gesagt, nur meine Erfahrungen. Mag von Strecke zu Strecke und Gewässer unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## lsski

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich habe früher auch mit Futterkorb geangelt und das würde wahrscheinlich auch in jedem Fluss auf Barbe klappen nur nicht im Rhein mit seiner doch sehr starken Strömung.
Füttern auf Barben ist eine Wissenschaft in starker Strömung.

Große Barben beißen auf 3x2 cm Käsewürfel am 30cm Haarmontagen auf geklippte Selbshakmontagen. Alle 2 Stunden Köder kontrollieren oder austauschen weil sie extrem geschrumpft sind vom vielen hinund her in der Strömung.
Ich weis ist nicht so spannend und es gibt als Beifang nur Waller oder Döbel aber wir leben in der Welt: " SO IST ES " wer kleine Barben auf Mais und Made erhaschen will angeld an den wirklich Großen vorbei. 
Der harter Käse rappelt über die Steine hin und her und reibt sich runter. Das Lockt genug !
Glaubt mir Ihr werdet nicht viele Barben am Tag fangen, aber sicher eine Größe die ihr nur von Bildern kennt.

Mein Tackel :
Heavy Feeder 250g WG Große Freilaufrolle mit Gepflochtener 0,12er Schnur 10m Schlagschnur 0,40 Fluorocabon 100g - 280g Karpfenblei wo der Wirbel eingeclipt wird und Selbstgebundene 2-8 Karpfenkaken an 20-40cm langen vorfächern.
Gezielter kann mann nicht auf Barben Angel und oder fangen


----------



## Der-Graf

Hey Isski! Klingt nach einer interessanten Taktik. Allerdings für mich zugegebenermaßen ein bisschen zu eintönig.  Ich habe mit Futterkorb und Maden letztes Jahr auch ganz gut gefangen bis zu Größen von 64,5cm. Bei dir klingt das allerdings so, als wären deine in der Regel größer.  Mein Problem: ich habe gerne mal abwechslungsreiche Beifänge und dafür gibt's keine besseren Köder als Maden. Zudem spare ich mir die Fummelei mit dem Haar.  Aber ich denke, das sollte jeder nach seinem Gusto machen.


----------



## lsski

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ja so sieht es aus Herr Graf

Mit der zweiten Rute wird bei uns auch immer noch Gefeedert.
Nur wenn die Käserute abpfeift dann kommt eine Große!
Barben werden im Rhein Größer als 75cm und ich hatte schon mal eine die auf ein 8x5cm großes Stück Käse gebissenn hat dieser Fisch ist mit 185g Blei gegen die Strömung gute 120m Stromauf gegen die Bremse angeschwommen.
Es hat über 20 minuten gedauert bis der Fisch aufgegeben hat.
Die Barbe war Riesig und sowas macht einen süchtig.
Wir sind eine Gruppe von ca 5 Rhein-kreis-neuss Anglern die so erfolgreich auf Großbarben fischen und es klappt.


----------



## sei

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Ich hab auch die zweite Rute immer mit Käse bestückt!
Aber bisher keinen biss damit gehabt! Welchen Käse nimmst du denn? -vor allem weil der 2 Stunden am Haken hält! |kopfkratIch nehm Gouda, da haben wir die barben früher auch reihenweise mit rausgezogen; aber hier am Rhein (Ginsheim) nichts! #q


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Servus,

erstmal Danke für die Tipps!

@Spezi

Ich denke du meinst mit der Strömungskante mehr oder weniger den Übergang zur Fahrrinne oder? Falls ja kommte da in Ginsheim nicht hin. Hier ist der Rhein recht Breit und bis zur Rinne hin sind es gut 80m. Bis dahin ist das Wasser ca. 2-3m tief. Bis 10-15 m vor der Steinpackung haste eine Grundel nach der anderen. Erst ab 20m haste kaum Grundeln - Barben und co. auch nicht.

@Isski

Mit Käse habe ich vorher auch schon versucht - aber denke mit dem Thema bin ich durch. Mir war die Angellei mit Käse einfach zu langwierig. Mit viel Pech haste den ganzen Tag ins Leere gefischt... und mit Glück 1-2 Barben erwischt.

Ich erfreue mich jedoch auch am Beifang. Große Nasen, Brassen usw. machen an der Feeder auch bisi Radau  Und im Moment siehts so aus, als könnte ich jeden Fisch gebrauchen. Zudem  fische ich nur mir einer Rute, und dann eben recht konzentriert.

Ich will hier keine Märchen verbreiten, aber als so Anfang 2007 bis 2008 die Barben den Rhein überall anzutreffen waren, scheinen sich die Trupps heute nur an bestimmten Plätzen aufzuhalten. Von Wanderfischen keine Spur...


----------



## Barbenspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Seit 2007/08 haben sich die Barbenbestände aber sogar im Rhein erhöht, habe ich in Erinnerung gelesen zu haben.
Ausdauer ist wichtig beim Barbenangeln. Und man kann auch mit Made und Futterkorb eine Duftspur legen und mit einer anderen Rute, etwas Flussabwärts mit Käse angeln. So hat man oben die Beifänge auf Made und unten evtl. die dicken Kracher auf Käse. Weil die Spur über den Käse läuft.
Aber mal ehrlich. 1 kleines Stück Käse (2x3cm) in einer Strömung von ca. 8km/h, zwischen Steinen/Kraut etc.. Da muss man echt Glück haben, wenn da mal eine Barbe dran vorbeihuscht. 
Sicherlich ist eine Barbe ein Strömungsliebender Fisch. Aber der steht nicht in der Hauptströmung. Dies wäre viel zu Energieverzehrend. So eine Barbe steht in Gumpen an Strömungskanten. An der Futterrinne/Scharrkante. 
Was Fr33 schreibt ist vollkommen korrekt. Wenn man nur kurz vor die Scharrkante wirft, hat man nur Grundeln am Haken. Wenn man zu weit wirft, kommt man in die Fahrrinne und da helfen auch keine 250g Krallenblei. Man muss genau die Position finden, wo die Strömungsverwirbelungen/Rückströmungen auftreten. Stellenweise ist da KEINE Strömung vorhanden und man könnte mit 10g Birnenblei angeln. Dort sitzen die Barben und drehen die Steine um, um nach Fressbaren zu suchen was durch die Umkehrströmung angespült wurde.
Hat man einen solchen Punkt gefunden, der dann auch noch schön kiesig ist, dann hat man seinen Barbenspot.


----------



## lsski

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Hallo barbenspezi 

Hier meine Tipe zum aktuellem Spot:
  Bei uns (Düsseldorf - Köln ) konzentrieren sich die Barben immer mehr auf die Strominnenkurve hinter dem Scheitelpunkt, Strom ab also.
Leider Stapeln sich da auch jede Menge Kleine bis 3 kg ca 95%
nicht zu vergessen Aland und Brassen die auf die Maden Feeder knallen.
ES ist nicht immer einfach eine Futterspur zu legen wenn Schiffe alles verderben.
Aber einen genagelten Jutesack mit Stein und seil an die richtige Stelle und die Spur wird höchstens kuz verwischt.
Futterkörbe Fische ich nur noch total zugedrückt am Rhein.
in 3 Stunde hat man an einem guten Tag wenn es läuft 6 kg Beifang auf der Feederrute und 1-2 Barben auf der Käse Rute und wenn es Perfekt läuft eine Monsterbarbe.
Natürlich Arbeiten beide Systeme zusammen. 
Aber hier werden mit einem wirklich größeren Stück Käse die Monsterbarben aussortiert und das klappt !


----------



## Barbenspezi

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Wir sollten mal zusammen losziehen!
Ausrüstung ist vorhanden. Man lernt nie aus und große Rheintorpedos sind der Wunsch eines Anglers.
Wobei je nach Futterstand sind 3kg schon sehr nett in Schuppen verpackt.


----------



## lsski

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal zusammen losziehen!
> Ausrüstung ist vorhanden. Man lernt nie aus und große Rheintorpedos sind der Wunsch eines Anglers.
> Wobei je nach Futterstand sind 3kg schon sehr nett in Schuppen verpackt.



Ich habe schon eine Barben gesehen über die darf ich hier nicht reden oder schreiben aber eins kann ich sagen wenn man bei einem so großen Fisch dabei war will mann auch einen selber fangen!!
Es gibt wiklich gute Köder auf Barbe nur trauen muß man sich und Gedult haben !!

Bestes Beispiel unser Kunibert: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69404 beitrag 2489

mir bleibt die Spucke weg !
Das ist er bestimmt. auf den haben wir Tage lang ein Jahr immer wieder geangelt und nur Babys gefangen.


----------



## Der-Graf

Schon ein Traumfisch, zumal wenn man ihn am eigentlich unterdimensionierten Geschirr landen kann. Wo ich das mit dem 10l-Wassereimer gelesen hab - ein derartiges Erlebnis hatte ich auch schon und ich dachte auch sofort "Waller!". Allerdings traue ich mich an derartige Angelei noch nicht heran und der Spot war auch alles andere als günstig gelegen. Will aber ohnehin erstmal anderweitig meine Angelerfahrungen sammeln. Das mit der Innenkurve finde ich interessant. Hätte es intuitiv erstmal auf der anderen Seite versucht.


----------



## lsski

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Schon ein Traumfisch, zumal wenn man ihn am eigentlich unterdimensionierten Geschirr landen kann. Wo ich das mit dem 10l-Wassereimer gelesen hab - ein derartiges Erlebnis hatte ich auch schon und ich dachte auch sofort "Waller!". Allerdings traue ich mich an derartige Angelei noch nicht heran und der Spot war auch alles andere als günstig gelegen. Will aber ohnehin erstmal anderweitig meine Angelerfahrungen sammeln. Das mit der Innenkurve finde ich interessant. Hätte es intuitiv erstmal auf der anderen Seite versucht.



Ja so ist das Große Waller sind mir bekannt beim Aalangeln mit VADDER ALLE  jAHRE HAST DU MAL EINEN DRANN DER SCHLÄGT DIR DIE 80g Aalrute mit 35er Schnur 4-8 mal im voll Drill aufs Wasser reist dir brachial Schnur von der Rolle und dann das Vorfach ab. Das waren keine Meteraale sondern wahrscheinlich Kunibert als er noch Jung "ca 150m Wahr.
Geziehlt mit 3 Anglern 2 Jahre lang immer wieder Tagelang hat nix gebracht.
Da ist Barbenangeln ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## spodsbjerg

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Was Fr33 schreibt ist vollkommen korrekt. Wenn man nur kurz vor die Scharrkante wirft, hat man nur Grundeln am Haken. Wenn man zu weit wirft, kommt man in die Fahrrinne und da helfen auch keine 250g Krallenblei. Man muss genau die Position finden, wo die Strömungsverwirbelungen/Rückströmungen auftreten.

@Barbenspezi
was du da schreibst ist nicht ganz korrekt. Ich gehöre der "Barbenbeangelnden" Truppe von Jeff (Isski) an und kann nur sagen; Man(n) kann eigentlich gar nicht zu weit werfen, da das Blei samt Köder solange abtreibt, bis es wirklich genau an der Strömungskante liegenbleibt |rolleyes. Natürlich kommt es auch ein bischen auf die Stelle an. Wenn natürlich alles voll dicker Steine liegt dann hat man auch des öfteren Hänger aber genau dort kommen auch die Fische vorbei. No risk...
no fun!!#h


----------



## Fr33

*AW: Barbenfänge ( das wird momentan gefangen)*

Servus,

ich habe das letzte mal im Oktober 12 die Feederrute ausgepackt und versucht wieder bei Mainz (hessische Seite) und rund um Gernsheim den Barben nach zu stellen...

Wie immer, konzentriertes Fischen.... immer exakte Distanz gefüttert ... und bis auf ein paar Grundeln ging gar nichts!

Unter 20m Werfen ist eig. ein Himmelfahrtskommando für den beköderten Haken! 

2012 habe ich sage und schreibe 3 Barben gefangen :vik: die größte davon rund 55cm.... Jahre davor habe ich an den selben Stellen mehr und vor allem gemischter gefangen... sprich auch Nasen, Brassen, Alande, Rotaugen....


----------

